# WDW -Disability Access Service (DAS) - ARCHIVED THREAD; no longer vslid



## SueM in MN

*WDW- Disability Access Service (DAS) FAQs  
The DAS program was rolled out at all WDW and California Disney parks on October 9, 2013.
This thread is going to be about Walt Disney World  questions and information, not debate on the new system. *

*Post 1 is DAS FAQs. It will be updated as more information comes out. If you have a question - check here first. Chances are good your answer is in post #1*
*
Post 2 is Guidelines for discussion, FAQs about the change and other information 

Post 3 and 4 are going to be a collection of suggestions or things people feel have been helpful as they navigate the new system.

Other posts in this thread were from just before and when DAS was rolled out, so they are out of date (only the first 4 posts of this thread are kept up to date).*

*Walt Disney World - Disability Access Service Cards (DAS) FAQs 
The information that follows is not 'official', but is as complete, up to date and accurate as possible. 
Some is from documents already released by Disney and some from personal conversations with reliable sources. The Moderators are not employed by Disney and make no claims to be speaking for Disney.*
items that are rumor will be labeled as rumor. Anything not labeled as rumor has been confirmed to be accurate, at least at the time of the last update. Disney can always change things, but we will try to keep the information as current as possible.

*What is the Disability Access Service (DAS)?*
This is Disney's new way of providing assistance to guests with disabilities that prevent them from waiting in a traditional line environment because of their disability.
The quick overview:

Guests with a disability that prevents them from waiting in a traditional line environment will receive DAS.
Person the DAS was issued to must actually be going on the attraction in order to use the DAS. It can't be used for the group to shorten their wait on attractions the DAS holder chooses not to or can't ride.
Using DAS, the guest will be able to get a return time, based on the current wait time. That will allow the guest to wait in a place of their choice.
It will work much like a Fastpass. (We are going to call the DAS return times *Return Times* to help differentiate them from Fastpass (FP) and Fastpass + (FP+)
DAS can be used in addition to using Disney's Fastpass Service, so guests will be able to get a DAS Return Time and Fastpasses.
Fastpass + began at WDW and took the place of the older Fastpass program. Guests with disabilities can also use Fastpass +
DAS is meant to be used together with Fastpass Plus and using them together will give the most flexibility.
*Can I write ahead of time and get a DAS APPROVED? Where do I request DAS?*
No, you can't write or call ahead to get DAS approved.

If you have specific questions about the DAS program, you can email Disney at disability.services@disneyparks.com
not available at Downtown Disney, water parks or resorts
issued at Guest Relations at Theme Parks (see below for locations)
- DAS issued at one park is valid at any other Theme Park; do not need to apply for each park
- DAS is only used at Theme Park attractions; not used at Water Parks, buses, restaurants or parking
*Where can I find Guest Relations at WDW?*
Guest Relations locations inside _and_ outside of the park are open during park hours.
You do need to go thru the security bag checkpoint to get to the outside of the park Guest Relations, but you don't need to actually enter the park. Once you are actually in the park area, look for Guest Relations in the 'wall' of the buildings that make up the outside wall of the park.

BE AWARE: There is no guarantee that a DAS can be issued at park Guest Relations outside of the parks. If it is busy, they try to send as many people as possible to Guest Relations inside of the park.*
Many people visiting the outside of the park location have ticket issues, which need to be resolved before they can enter the park. Those kinds of issues can be very time consuming.
So, if it's busy, they may limit the outside Guest Relations to only/primarily deal with ticket problems.
*MK*
Outside of the park Guest Relations is to the right when you face the front of the park after you go thru the bag check point.
Inside of the park Guest Relations is on the left in City Hall after you pass under the train station.
*Epcot*
Outside of the park Guest Relations is almost straight across from the monorail exit, on the right side of the park entrance. Bag check is closer to the left side of the park entrance; after going thru bag check, go right past the ticket booths and you will find it. You MAY be able to get DAS there, but it depends on how busy it is with people who need to get their issues taken care of before they can enter the park.

Inside of the park Guest Relations is to the left, after you pass Spaceship Earth.

There is also a Guest Relations booth at the International Gateway, before going thru security and entering the park. There are several ticket booths and, the one on the left that kind of  looks similar to the ticket booths, is a Guest Relations. It is usually possible to get DAS there, but people have reported not being able to either because it was too  busy with guests who had ticket issues, or the iPad needed to issue DAS was not svailable
*DHS* and *AK*
Outside of the park Guest Relations is to the left as you face the park entrance.
Inside the park Guest Relations is also to the left, soon after you pass thru to actually enter the park.
*
I heard DAS is now attached to Magicbands. How does that work?*
As of April 30, 2015, DAS is attached electronically to the ticket or Magicband of the person DAS is issued for.
- other members of your group will have their Magicbands/tickets electronically linked to the DAS holder

- the person DAS is being requested for must be present when DAS is requested

- you will need the Magicbands or tickets of all guests in your group, but if the total number in your party is 6 or less, not everyone needs to be present at Guest Relations

- all the Magicbands/tickets will be scanned at Guest Relations so they can be linked to the DAS holder's ticket
*
- the person getting the DAS will need their picture taken

- the USUAL number of guests linked to one DAS will be 6 (same as previously). Some people are reporting 6 is the maximum, but that was not the case before and is not now. 
Numbers over 6 required a supervisor; that has not changed.

- a party CAN have more than one DAS if more than one has need for DAS.
ALL members of the group will be linked to both DAS. 
Each person can only be active on ONE DAS Return Time at one time.

- if the size of the group increases or the guests change after DAS was issued, the party will need to return to Guest Relations to have the new members tickets/Magicbands scanned and added to DAS.

How do I request DAS?*

person the DAS is being requested for needs to be present, even if they can't talk
- you will be asked about your/the person's _needs_ related to disability, _not your diagnosis_
- you may be asked "why are you requesting it?" - this does not mean they are asking what your disability is; they want to know what your needs are. 
- For example, diabetes, autism and fibromylagia are not disabilities - they (like Cerebral Palsy, that is one of the conditions my DD has) are _conditions that can cause a disability._
Not everyone with a condition has a disability. So, your task will be to explain how your conditions affect you in a way that causes a need for accommodations IN LINES.
- different people with the same diagnosis can have very different needs
- no proof or doctor's note is needed, and CMs have been instructed they will not be looked at
- explain your needs clearly, calmly and concisely.
- include details the CMs will need, but don't include details that are not pertinent to waiting or accessing attractions.
*posters, please do not post exactly what you said to get a DAS - people need to explain their own needs.
there will not be any different stamps like GACs had; the person will either be issued DAS or not
Guest (responsible person if guest is not able to sign) must agree to terms and conditions of DAS which says they
- agree they understand how the program works
- agree to not abuse the DAS
- agree they will not use it for commercial gain (like leading tours) or give it to someone else
- DAS can be revoked if this contract is breached
*How many people will the DAS be issued for?*

DAS will usually be issued for up to 6 (5 plus the person with a disability)
- Guest Relations will be able to make exceptions on a case by case basis, but will not be able to issue DAS for more than 10. 
- for example, 7 for a family of 2 adults and 5 children; 7 for family of 2 parents, 3 children, Grandma and Grandpa. (This was done for GACs on a case by case, exception basis)
- If a DAS is issued for more than 6, all members of the group must be present at the time the DAS is issued (as far as I know, this is still the case with DAS attached to Magicbands if the group is more than 6)
- issuing a DAS for more than 6 also requires a supervisor to approve
*DAS is now attached to Magicband or tickets... Do I still get a card?*

As of April 30, 2015, DAS was attached to Magicbands or tickets at WDW.
The program is electronic and guests don't get a DAS card.
*What about the photo? Why are they taking a photo? Do I have to have one?*

the photo is taken with an iPad at Guest Relations and takes only a few seconds to take
the reason for the photo is so they can make sure the person using DAS is the person it was issued to
if a person refuses to have their photo taken:
- the guest may have to show photo ID when getting the DAS _and_ when using it
- DAS may be valid for only one day
- a parent or guardian may have their picture taken instead, BUT the person whose picture is attached to DAS must always be present to use it
*How long will the DAS be issued for?*

DAS will be issued for length of stay _up to_ 60 days, depending on the guest's ticket entitlement/length of stay
- 'proofs' given as an example included a resort key or something else showing dates for a stay; valid multiday park ticket
- guests with Annual Passes may have DAS validated for up to 60 days

Getting DAS are-authorized will take less time than getting DAS approved initially since the guest will already be in the system.
*I've had DAS before and when I look at My Disney Experience, there is a notice that says I don't have any DAS Return Times. Does that mean my DAS is still linked?*
It seems to be a little variable on whether or not that shows up and it's not related to whether or not the person had DAS before.

If your last trip was more than 60 days ago, DAS is no longer linked because the links expire after 60 days. Anyone who has had DAS before still has that information in their profile on Disney's computer. It just needs to be relinked to your ticket in order to become active.

*
Where will I get a Return Time?*

DAS is for the use of the person it was issued to and can't be used for attractions they will not be going on/experiencing
Guest using a DAS will get a Return Time for the attraction they want to visit, based on the current wait time
Return times will be for the current wait time minus 10-15 minutes
*DAS Return Times are obtained directly at attractions - usually at the Standby (regular) entrance. Ask or look for a CM with a small iPhone like device or an iPad 
- someone else in the party can go to the attraction in place of the DAS holder to obtain a Return Time another 
   -  allows the DAS holder to be resting or doing something else
   -  allows the DAS holder to not approach the attraction until they will actually get in line*

*- ANY of the Magicband/tickets that are linked to DAS can be used to obtain a DAS Return Time for that person

- a Magicband/ticket will be scanned to obtain a Return Time. 
The CM will ask which people in the group are planning to ride and authorize DAS Return for those guests

- after the Magicband/ticket is scanned, the system will automatically assign a DAS Return Time equal to the current Standby wait time minus 10 minutes.

- DAS Return Time will show up in My Disney Experience app. There will be a beginning time, listed the same as Fastpass Plus window times.
The window end time for DAS times will be listed as midnight.

- only ONE DAS Return Time may be active at a time (this is not a change)*
*How does DAS work? What do I do to use a DAS Return Time?

- when the Return Time comes, the group will return to Fastpass Return.

- all members of the group who are going on the attraction must be together.

- the DAS holder scans their Magicband/ticket and MUST be the first to scan. The Fastpass Mickey Head will glow blue to let the CM know they must check that the DAS holder is present.

- the Fastpass CM will verify that the DAS holder is present and riding by comparing the picture that shows on the screen with the guest. 
The DAS holder must ride.
If the DAS holder is not present or chooses not to ride, the rest of the party will be directed to the Standby line. 

- after the DAS holder's Magicband/ticket is scanned and approved, the other members of the group will scan their Magicbands/tickets.

- Magicbands/tickets will be scanned as usual at the second Fastpass Plus scanner. The Mickey head will glow green after scanning at the second point FOR ALL of the group.*

Only 1 (one) Return Time can be active on DAS at a time, which puts the DAS holder into a virtual 'standby queue'.
- Just like a guest actually standing in a standby queue, the DAS holder can't be in multiple standby queues at the same time. 
- Just like a guest actually standing in a standby queue, the DAS holder can also get Fastpasses using the Fastpass Plus System.
Once the Return Time has arrived, the DAS holder and their group go to the attraction to redeem the Return Time
just like Fastpass, you won't be able to come earlier than the Return Time
the Return Time will remain active until it is used or until the park closes that day (you won't lose your spot if late)
When a Return Time has been redeemed, it is no longer active.
- when a DAS Holder has no active Return Times to redeem, they can get a new Return TIme
- a DAS holder can choose to cancel a DAS Return Time by asking a CM at an attraction to cancel it
*Can I use DAS for any attraction? What if an attraction is not working?*
DAS Return Times can be obtained for any attraction with Fastpass.

DAS holders will not be able to use DAS for Celebrity Autographs  or most Character Meet & Greets (this is consistent with the way GACs worked)
_DAS holders will be able to get Return Times for Character Meet & Greets that have Fastpass or Fastpass Plus._
If an attraction is broken or not in operation when a DAS Return Time is requested, there is no current standby time and the DAS holder will not be able to get a Return Time.

_If the DAS holder returns to an attraction to use their Return Time and it is broken or not operating:
-  a Fastpass to come back later MAY or MAY NOT be given, depending on whether the attraction is expected to be operating soon. This would be the same way Fastpass holders are being handled.
- the DAS Return Time will be cleared, allowing the DAS holder to get another Return Time_
*I had specific stamps on my GAC. How will they handle those?*

There will no longer be any cards or stamps; guests with disabilities will either get DAS authorized or not
Attraction based procedures and accommodations are set up to handle guests who previously used stamps
Guests needing assistance for visual or audio concerns or other concerns will need to communicate their need to the attraction host
Attraction CMs are receiving training on the DAS system and how to accommodate guests at their attraction.
*I have a wheelchair, rollator, walker or ECV. Will I need DAS?*

If your only needs are mobility related, no you would not.
Majority of mobility device users will not have other needs and would not receive DAS
- Cast Members (CMs) can see the mobility device and will direct you to the correct place.
- Guidemap for Guests with disabilities available for each park lists the 'Mobility Entrance' for each attraction
- MK and Epcot are older parks and has a few attractions that are not accessible thru the main (Standby) line.
- Animal Kingdom and the Studio were built with mostly Mainstream (accessible) lines and guests whose only needs are mobility based will use those Mainstream Lines.
Depending on attraction, guest may:
- be waiting in the Mainstream queue
- receive a return time _at the attraction_ (NOT at a kiosk)
*My child doesn't have a wheelchair, but needs to stay in the stroller. Is this allowed?*

Strollers are not usually allowed inside buildings or in most queues, but can be if needed because of disability.
- may be helpful to create a 'safe haven' for a child with cognitive/sensory disabilities or autism
- may be needed by children with disabilities that affect muscle tone or stamina
Sticker tag will be placed on the stroller to show it is being used as a wheelchair. 
- park rental strollers would need a new sticker each day
- personal strollers are usually tagged for the length of stay.
If the only needs are mobility related, the child will not need DAS; they will just need the sticker.
- If only for mobility related needs, the guest would follow the information above for guests using wheelchairs.
- if the child has additional needs besides using the stroller as a wheelchair, they would need DAS for those needs .

With a 'stroller as a wheelchair', you will be able to:
- take the stroller in all lines and buildings, even if strollers are not usually allowed
- use wheelchair entrances. 
- use the stroller until boarding. The child may need to be removed to board a ride, but you can leave the stroller at the boarding area. You won't need to fold it, but should take anything of value.
- use the stroller in shows and sit in the wheelchair seating areas. The child may need to get out of the stroller and sit on an adult's lap if the stroller seat is too low. Most shows have limited numbers of wheelchair spots, so wheelchair spots are sometimes filled before other seats are filled.
- use wheelchair areas for parades. Wheelchairs and strollers are usually parked very close together across the front of the viewing area. If your child needs to be away from others, this may not work for you, or you may need to park behind the front row to get more space. Areas sometimes fill quickly, so arrive early.
*What about Children on Make-a-Wish, Give Kids the World or other Wish type trips? Will they use DAS too?*
No.
Children on Wish Trips will be issued a separate lanyard and card that will provide the accommodations they need. Their lanyard will have some identification and date information.
Nothing will change for them on how they access attractions, only on what they will use.


STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION.
MORE TO COME.............................


----------



## SueM in MN

This forum is a place of support and help, a positive environment.
Discussions on different forums, websites, Facebook, boards, blogs all over the internet have had a hard time remaining positive and many have had to close because of the types of comments.
Because this can be a 'hot button' item to discuss, we are setting some guidelines for discussion on this thread.

1) Follow the Disboards rules found here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm
No sarcasm, no personal attacks, no name-calling. In other words, play nice. As Thumper's mom said, "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say nothing at all."

2) Be respectful of others. Many people are afraid of the unknown and are feeling very vulnerable right now. People have different disabilities and needs; no one can know someone else's needs

3) No debates:

about whether Disney is right or wrong
about whether a change was needed
about asking for a doctor's letter or proof of disability
about any particular disability being worse/more disabled/truly disabled/more in need of accommodation.
4) No posting of links to blogs or petitions. If you want to share them, share them by Private Message

*The information that follows is not 'official', but is as complete, up to date and accurate as possible. The Moderators are not employed by Disney and make no claims to be speaking for Disney.*

*The current changes may seem scary, but to me, this is all deja vue.*
In 2004, when Disneyland was changing from the Special Assistance Pass to the Guest Assistance Card, the same thing happened.
People wrote articles saying they could not possibly go to Disneyland if the Special Assistance Card went away. There were not as many blogs, but there were discussion boards and petitions begging Disney not to get rid of the Special Assistance Pass and replace it with the Guest Assistance Card.
The reasons for the change then were the same as now - small amounts of abuse by non-disabled guests, many people with disabilities and lines for guests with disabilities sometimes longer than regular lines.
2004 article that sounds very familiar to now: http://articles.latimes.com/2004/jul/19/local/me-disabled19

*Although the abuse has been in the news recently, Disney has been looking at the problems with use of the Guest Assistance Cards for a long time.*

The population is aging and there are more people going to Disney parks with disabilities all the time. They simply could not continue to accommodate them all under the way the Guest Assistance Card was working.
This article explains it very well.
http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201309/3695/
And this picture shows what can happen when a line gets overloaded with guests with special needs.





This is the handicapped line for Small World. Most lines handle guests with mobility devices thru the regular line, but some, like Small World, have a handicapped entrance because the regular line is not accessible.
All the people you can see in the photo are in the handicapped line and their wait will probably is about one hour. The actual entrance of the handicapped line is in in front of the man and woman wearing orange shirts. To their right, you can see someone trying to get out - just behind her is the main ride exit.
The 'regular' entrance is the the left of the picture, where you can see some signs.
This is a picture from the front of the ride at the same time.




You can see the 25 minute wait posted and see how widely spaced people are in the regular line.
This is one of the things that Disney is trying to correct with the new program.


STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION ..........
MORE TO COME>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SueM in MN

*This post is going to be a collection of suggestions or things people felt have been/would be helpful for navigating the new system.
I will add things to this post and post 4 (planning for expansion) from suggestions made on this thread. *
1) My Disney Experience - a smart phone app from the Disney company that has maps, information about attractions, wait times
An internet connection is needed to use some features, like the wait times and interactive maps. Disney has recently added wi-fi in all the WDW parks.
Available in the iTunes app store, Google Play app store and Amazon app stores
Link to WDW version on the Disney website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/mobile-apps/

2) _Guide for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities
https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...bilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide_rev.pdf_
There is a WDW version and a Disneyland version.
These are booklets developed by Disney with information that should be especially helpful for people visiting with cognitive or neurologic disabilities. They will be available as a printed copy at the parks and as an electronic version on the Disney World/Disneyland websites.
Helpful information about attractions will include:
- duration of attraction
- sensory information about attractions (sights, smells, sounds)



MORE TO COME..........
CONSTRUCTION BY YOU AS YOU ADD SUGGESTIONS TO THIS THREAD>>>>>


----------



## SueM in MN

*Suggestions and Tips*


If you have a smartphone or tablet, download Disney wait times apps.  Rumor is that CMs will be using "My Disney Experience" app for WDW.  It cannot hurt to have other wait time apps on your phone, especially as they all have different capabilities (menus, etc).  Apparently you cannot get the ride times for the "My Disney Experience" until you are in the park, so you must have your GPS enabled.  Having the other wait times apps will give you an idea of what to expect before you even get to the parks.  Having this will keep you from going all the way to a ride only to find out it is down, or that the wait time is too long for you.  This should help people plan, and take away a little of the unknown from your day.


----------



## 3DisneyBuggs

The GAC has allowed us to be seated in the handicapped section of shows and the Philharmagic. Any idea how the new DAS would work for that?


----------



## Objectivity

My wife and I have the same question. My guess is that we'll find out when the program is officially announced. With all the focus on the controversial aspects of the new program information about the needs of other disabilities hasn't been leaked yet. 

Logic says that disability-appropriate seating will remain. With all Disneys efforts to be fair to all, not accommodating the visually impaired would be counter to that.


----------



## SueM in MN

I am moving the recent posts asking questions about DAS to this thread and opening the thread for discussion.

Keep checking - posts 1-4 will be updated.


----------



## emeraldmom

I haven't really seen anything about this mentioned anywhere.  My family of 5 has 4 people who could qualify for disabled assistance.  The last time we went, summer of 2012, we had 2 GACs.  I asked for one for each of my boys, but the guest assistance CM told me to just use the same card for both.  I know that isn't the way it should be, but after going back and forth several times I gave up.  

Realistically we need 3.  My father needs one, as sometimes he and my mother do go off on their own.  I also need one for each of my boys.  There are certain attractions that one or the other will not ride.  For example, the younger one loves Dinosaur, but most of the time, the older one will not go on it.  I don't get one for myself because I don't go on anything without at least one of the boys.

The needs are essentially the same for all three.  Basically we can't stand in overly long lines for different reasons, several of us also have issues with the sun.  We cannot go at less crowded times of year because I work for the school system.  Myself and ds 12 have fibromyalgia, ds 15 is autistic, and my father has multiple issues including mobility, anxiety, claustrophobia etc.  My father is in an ECV and ds 12 is in a manual wheelchair.  We only get so many hours in a park before we have to go back to the room and rest.   

I admit that I don't like change.  I liked the old system, and the new one terrifies me.  I keep telling myself to just give it a chance and see what happens.  We have a trip scheduled for Christmas time of this year.  We will be staying at SOG.  We are planning 3 days at Universal, 2 days at Seaworld, and 6 at WDW.  Universal and Seaworld are extra challenging because we can't easily go back to the room for a few hours.

Does anybody know how they are planning to handle families with multiple disabled persons?  Will we be able to get 3 DAS cards?  If not, what do you do when you have multiple people with issues?


----------



## Splashboat

SueM in MN said:


> *T
> Helpful information about attractions will include:
> - duration of attraction
> - sensory information about attractions (sights, smells, sounds)
> *


*
This sounds very much like the information in Passporter's Walt Disney World for Special Needs.  This book really helped us when we first starting vacationing at Disney.  (Hope I can write the name of the book, if not please delete the post)*


----------



## SueM in MN

Splashboat said:


> This sounds very much like the information in Passporter's Walt Disney World for Special Needs.  This book really helped us when we first starting vacationing at Disney.  (Hope I can write the name of the book, if not please delete the post)


No, that's fine.
I was one of the reviewers on the original book.

It has a lot of good info, but some people find it very intimidating because of the length. 
The Disney information will be shorter, but very helpful.


----------



## Schmeck

emeraldmom said:


> I haven't really seen anything about this mentioned anywhere.  My family of 5 has 4 people who could qualify for disabled assistance.  The last time we went, summer of 2012, we had 2 GACs.  I asked for one for each of my boys, but the guest assistance CM told me to just use the same card for both.  I know that isn't the way it should be, but after going back and forth several times I gave up.
> 
> Realistically we need 3.  My father needs one, as sometimes he and my mother do go off on their own.  I also need one for each of my boys.  There are certain attractions that one or the other will not ride.  For example, the younger one loves Dinosaur, but most of the time, the older one will not go on it.  I don't get one for myself because I don't go on anything without at least one of the boys.
> 
> The needs are essentially the same for all three.  Basically we can't stand in overly long lines for different reasons, several of us also have issues with the sun.  We cannot go at less crowded times of year because I work for the school system.  Myself and ds 12 have fibromyalgia, ds 15 is autistic, and my father has multiple issues including mobility, anxiety, claustrophobia etc.  My father is in an ECV and ds 12 is in a manual wheelchair.  We only get so many hours in a park before we have to go back to the room and rest.
> 
> I admit that I don't like change.  I liked the old system, and the new one terrifies me.  I keep telling myself to just give it a chance and see what happens.  We have a trip scheduled for Christmas time of this year.  We will be staying at SOG.  We are planning 3 days at Universal, 2 days at Seaworld, and 6 at WDW.  Universal and Seaworld are extra challenging because we can't easily go back to the room for a few hours.
> 
> Does anybody know how they are planning to handle families with multiple disabled persons?  Will we be able to get 3 DAS cards?  If not, what do you do when you have multiple people with issues?



If you are going on the same attraction at the same time, I believe you will be issued a return time that would cover the group. If you are going on separate attractions at the same time, then at least one person in each group would have to have a DAS to get the return time.

Most of the information out there is for Disneyland, but I believe one part stated that guests in wheelchairs and ECVs will be directed to the mainstream line, if it is accessible. For those with other issues, wait times will be based on the current wait time, as accessed by a CM.


----------



## SueM in MN

Schmeck said:


> If you are going on the same attraction at the same time, I believe you will be issued a return time that would cover the group. If you are going on separate attractions at the same time, then at least one person in each group would have to have a DAS to get the return time.
> 
> Most of the information out there is for Disneyland, but I believe one part stated that guests in wheelchairs and ECVs will be directed to the mainstream line, if it is accessible. For those with other issues, wait times will be based on the current wait time, as accessed by a CM.


I have information about both.
DL and WDW are basically the same process.


----------



## bookgirl

I am also waiting to see how they handle non "wait time" related problems.

My mom while slow and needing more rest stops is fine to walk in normal circumstances on level surfaces, or even slight inclines.  Her only problem is steps.  She has problems maintaining her knee while walking up or down steps.

I had figured to ask for a GAC so that she could bypass the bridge in TSM and could sit at entrance level of the shows like Indiana Jones/Fantasmic,etc.  (not sure what else has steps in DHS and Epcot but I know it's only a few that are not mainstreamed)

I don't need shorter waits(already reserved my FP+) or alternative waiting (standing in line is not an issue as long as she can lean occasionally in longer queues), I just need to by pass the stairs.


----------



## cmwade77

bookgirl said:
			
		

> I am also waiting to see how they handle non "wait time" related problems.
> 
> My mom while slow and needing more rest stops is fine to walk in normal circumstances on level surfaces, or even slight inclines.  Her only problem is steps.  She has problems maintaining her knee while walking up or down steps.
> 
> I had figured to ask for a GAC so that she could bypass the bridge in TSM and could sit at entrance level of the shows like Indiana Jones/Fantasmic,etc.  (not sure what else has steps in DHS and Epcot but I know it's only a few that are not mainstreamed)
> 
> I don't need shorter waits(already reserved my FP+) or alternative waiting (standing in line is not an issue as long as she can lean occasionally in longer queues), I just need to by pass the stairs.



I have other issues that a wheelchair will not help with, but I also have issues with stairs and turnstiles and I am trying to find out how that will be handled. This is a much bigger issue at Disneyland than Disney World, but it's still an issue.


----------



## SueM in MN

I'm still writing post one, but am adding what I know for these questions.


3DisneyBuggs said:


> The GAC has allowed us to be seated in the handicapped section of shows and the Philharmagic. Any idea how the new DAS would work for that?


If you are issued a DAS, it would put you in the same place as when you were using the GAC.

If you are not using DAS, what was the accommodation you got with the GAC? 
Was it the waiting space at Philharmagic that you needed or what was it about the handicapped section of shows that you needed?


emeraldmom said:


> I haven't really seen anything about this mentioned anywhere.  My family of 5 has 4 people who could qualify for disabled assistance.  The last time we went, summer of 2012, we had 2 GACs.  I asked for one for each of my boys, but the guest assistance CM told me to just use the same card for both.  I know that isn't the way it should be, but after going back and forth several times I gave up.
> 
> Realistically we need 3.  My father needs one, as sometimes he and my mother do go off on their own.  I also need one for each of my boys.  There are certain attractions that one or the other will not ride.  For example, the younger one loves Dinosaur, but most of the time, the older one will not go on it.  I don't get one for myself because I don't go on anything without at least one of the boys.
> 
> The needs are essentially the same for all three.  Basically we can't stand in overly long lines for different reasons, several of us also have issues with the sun.  We cannot go at less crowded times of year because I work for the school system.  Myself and ds 12 have fibromyalgia, ds 15 is autistic, and my father has multiple issues including mobility, anxiety, claustrophobia etc.  My father is in an ECV and ds 12 is in a manual wheelchair.  We only get so many hours in a park before we have to go back to the room and rest.
> 
> I admit that I don't like change.  I liked the old system, and the new one terrifies me.  I keep telling myself to just give it a chance and see what happens.  We have a trip scheduled for Christmas time of this year.  We will be staying at SOG.  We are planning 3 days at Universal, 2 days at Seaworld, and 6 at WDW.  Universal and Seaworld are extra challenging because we can't easily go back to the room for a few hours.
> 
> Does anybody know how they are planning to handle families with multiple disabled persons?  Will we be able to get 3 DAS cards?  If not, what do you do when you have multiple people with issues?


They will ask you to explain each person's needs (for example, autism and fibromylagia are not disabilities - they (like Cerebral Palsy, that is one of the conditions my DD has) are conditions that can cause a disability. 
Not everyone with a condition has a disability. So, your task will be to explain how your conditions affect you in a way that causes a need for accommodation.

They will likely give more scrutiny to people asking to use DAS for more than one person in their group (so, be prepared that you will get more questions about your needs). 
The reason for the extra scrutiny is there were people who were asking for GACs for more than one member of their group to bypass the normal 6 person limit for a GAC. There are also people who have written (blogs, etc) that they plan to say more than one member of their party needs to use DAS so that they can have more than one Return Time going at once.
Disney is aware that there can be people with more than one person with a disability in their group, so I'm sure they have considered that there are people who will be parties that have more than one person needing a DAS also. That would definitely be the _exception_ rather than the rule, so don't necessarily expect it.
Plus, some people who had been given GACs may not qualify for a DAS. 



bookgirl said:


> I am also waiting to see how they handle non "wait time" related problems.
> 
> My mom while slow and needing more rest stops is fine to walk in normal circumstances on level surfaces, or even slight inclines.  Her only problem is steps.  She has problems maintaining her knee while walking up or down steps.
> 
> I had figured to ask for a GAC so that she could bypass the bridge in TSM and could sit at entrance level of the shows like Indiana Jones/Fantasmic,etc.  (not sure what else has steps in DHS and Epcot but I know it's only a few that are not mainstreamed)
> 
> I don't need shorter waits(already reserved my FP+) or alternative waiting (standing in line is not an issue as long as she can lean occasionally in longer queues), I just need to by pass the stairs.


That is a part that is not totally clear from the information we have - and may be something covered individually with the CMs at those shows. If the need is visible (cane, crutches, knee brace, etc the CMs could see that you need to bypass the stairs.

What is out there says it would fall under the heading of "Attraction Accommodations" , which is how they are handling things like front row seating for guests with visual disabilities. The attraction CMs are reportedly undergoing specific training for how to do those for their attraction. 
Guest would need to explain what they need to the attraction host.

Alternate entries in the situation where the regular line is not accessible is a different situation and is handled differently (I am writing that up now for post 1)


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## SueM in MN

Vidia2 said:


> My question is in regard to the return time.  Is there any information on how long the window for return will be?  For example, will we need to be there within, 10 minutes of the return time or we lose our spot, or will we be given more flexibility, maybe up to an hour?


Flexible, but I am not at liberty to say how much.


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## Talking Hands

SueM in MN said:


> Flexible, but I am not at liberty to say how much.


 Flexible enough to be able to mesh the interpreted shows with riding rides?  
Also how are we to get accommodations for hearing and vision problem that have nothing to do with lines


----------



## SueM in MN

Talking Hands said:


> Flexible enough to be able to mesh the interpreted shows with riding rides?
> Also how are we to get accommodations for hearing and vision problem that have nothing to do with lines


For those with a DAS card, they will be able to know what the Return Time is before getting it put onto their card. So, if one attraction time doesn't match up, you could choose another attraction. 
The rumor I have heard, which is probably true, is that the My Disney Experience app will be used as the source for wait times. Besides the CMs, guests who have the app on their smartphone would also be able to see those wait times.
Between that and the flexibility, there should not be much issue.

For hearing and vision problems not associated with lines, the information out there says the accommodations will be given at the attraction, by communicating with an attraction host.


----------



## IndianaPrincess

Are we going to have one of these threads for Disneyland? I have a post all written but I know this one is suppose to be about WDW. Thanks!


----------



## Talking Hands

That's not good from my experience.  CM see the wheelchair and just assume that is the only accommodation needed.


----------



## SueM in MN

IndianaPrincess said:


> Are we going to have one of these threads for Disneyland? I have a post all written but I know this one is suppose to be about WDW. Thanks!


Yes.
Most of it will be the same as this one, but I wanted to make 2 threads because DL is so much different than DL


Talking Hands said:


> That's not good from my experience.  CM see the wheelchair and just assume that is the only accommodation needed.


I guess you will have to wait and see. CMs are being trained on the general DAS program and also about how to accommodate guests at their attractions.

Since vision and hearing accommodations are listed as "attraction based accommodations, they should be more aware.


----------



## IndianaPrincess

SueM in MN said:


> Yes.
> Most of it will be the same as this one, but I wanted to make 2 threads because DL is so much different than DL



Okay, thanks. I'll hold my post for a bit then!


----------



## circus4u

Vidia2 said:


> My question is in regard to the return time.  Is there any information on how long the window for return will be?  For example, will we need to be there within 10 minutes of the return time or we lose our spot, or will we be given more flexibility, maybe up to an hour?



I thought I read, from a CM who had been in training on the new system, that there was no time limit for return time.  The only thing was that a new attraction could not be added until the other attraction had been used/crossed out.


----------



## alizesmom

My confusion is whether someone in a wheelchair will be issued a card or will it be only if other accommodations are needed?


----------



## SueM in MN

alizesmom said:


> My confusion is whether someone in a wheelchair will be issued a card or will it be only if other accommodations are needed?


It will only be if other accommodation is needed. I'm not finished yet with post 1, but I put the thread up because I wanted all the questions in one thread as much as possible.


----------



## CynJ

I'm not familiar with how the GAC affected these (did you need to show a pass or was showing up on an ECV enough to get you in?) and I was wondering if access to these areas will be changing with the new program?


----------



## darthtatty

alizesmom said:


> My confusion is whether someone in a wheelchair will be issued a card or will it be only if other accommodations are needed?



That's my thoughts too.

A lot of the time we generally get fastpasses, with fastpass+ hopefully this will help too. 


Im also wondering if we need to use fastpasses or cards for rides that have alternate wheelchair access. eg splash mountain-when you have to go via the exit. 

I look forward to your updates, youre all doing a great job of keeping us informed. 

I'm pleased the system is getting updated, sometimes you can go to rides and because there is no control, there can be very long queues. It can end up that you're waiting for the ride longer using the GAC, than via the regular queue. 

I'll just be glad when all the fuss dies down and we can see the system in process.


----------



## SueM in MN

CynJ said:


> I'm not familiar with how the GAC affected these (did you need to show a pass or was showing up on an ECV enough to get you in?) and I was wondering if access to these areas will be changing with the new program?


For Illuminations, guests with a visible need - for example, having an ECV, wheelchair or other mobility device were allowed in without a GAC. Those with invisible disabilities had to show a GAC. 
I do not have specific information about that, but my guess is that it will remain that way for Illuminations - those with visible need will be allowed in and those without visible needs will need a DAS card. 
That is just my guess, but those spots now are first come, first serve and people who can't get in can park anywhere along the World Showcase water, so it's not like they can't see it if they are not in those handicapped viewing areas. 

It's possible that might change in some way - like those with visible need and DAS card or just DAS are allowed access first for a period of time, then the area is open to those with visible needs after that time. 
This is one we'll have to see how it works out. 


darthtatty said:


> That's my thoughts too.
> 
> A lot of the time we generally get fastpasses, with fastpass+ hopefully this will help too.
> 
> 
> Im also wondering if we need to use fastpasses or cards for rides that have alternate wheelchair access. eg splash mountain-when you have to go via the exit.
> 
> I look forward to your updates, youre all doing a great job of keeping us informed.
> 
> I'm pleased the system is getting updated, sometimes you can go to rides and because there is no control, there can be very long queues. It can end up that you're waiting for the ride longer using the GAC, than via the regular queue.
> 
> I'll just be glad when all the fuss dies down and we can see the system in process.


I haven't got the part about wheelchair access in post one yet, but here is the information. The park maps for guests with disabilities list the mobility entrances for each attraction. Guests with a visible need who don't have a DAS would use whatever is listed for the 'mobility entrance' for that attraction. 


> Mobility Access: obtain a FAsTPAss® oR use stand-By queue. If FAsTPAss® is not available, enter through standard queue.



Some are totally Mainstream, which means the entire queue is accessible. Some are mostly Mainstream (which actually includesSplash Mountain) and are listed on the map as Mainstream. 

For those that are listed as not bring Mainstream access, those without DAS will speak to an attraction host CM and get a Return Ticket ( not the same as DAS card holders will get because a person can have more than one if those tickets). 

That's the short version and I will add to post 1 tonight


----------



## TreeSapp

I have two questions that someone will probably be able to help with once they've got the DAS fully rolled out.

1) What is The exact size of the DAS (I want to make my in-laws a duct tape wallet with Mickey tape specifically to hold KTTW, tickets, fastpasses & FILs DAS card. That way no one has to pull all their stuff out of separate places if one of us wants to grab a set of passes or whatnot. And less chance for $$ or credit cards to fall out of real wallets. Anyhow. I want to know how big of a pocket to allow for the card, but not too big so it slides out.  

2) I'm guessing DAS probably won't be issued at the water parks? I was hoping to get in-laws checked in at the water park the night we arrive at the hotel (since they'll have 3-day resident vouchers that will require ID verification). But now I'm thinking I'd be too lucky to be able to pick up his DAS at the same time. I'd love not to have to haul everyone out of bed extra early to still make rope-drop. FIL is also immune-compromised and I'd love to have him in (and possibly out of) the park before the crowds pick way up - just for his own peace of mind.  

Anyone who goes after rollout (or CMs involved in the system?), I'd be thrilled to know what your experience with these two points. If this thread starts getting super-long - answer here (of course) but PM me too so i don't  miss it?  Thank you


----------



## skram79

If I have a DAS, will I still be able to get FastPasses with park ticket? I am wondering if they tie your park ticket info into the DAS.


----------



## disney david

skram79 said:


> If I have a DAS, will I still be able to get FastPasses with park ticket? I am wondering if they tie your park ticket info into the DAS.



Yes that won't change for now until fast pass plus takes full effect then you get to make fat pass plus reservations.


----------



## lanejudy

TreeSapp said:


> I have two questions that someone will probably be able to help with once they've got the DAS fully rolled out.
> 
> 1) What is The exact size of the DAS (I want to make my in-laws a duct tape wallet with Mickey tape specifically to hold KTTW, tickets, fastpasses & FILs DAS card. That way no one has to pull all their stuff out of separate places if one of us wants to grab a set of passes or whatnot. And less chance for $$ or credit cards to fall out of real wallets. Anyhow. I want to know how big of a pocket to allow for the card, but not too big so it slides out.
> 
> 2) I'm guessing DAS probably won't be issued at the water parks? I was hoping to get in-laws checked in at the water park the night we arrive at the hotel (since they'll have 3-day resident vouchers that will require ID verification). But now I'm thinking I'd be too lucky to be able to pick up his DAS at the same time. I'd love not to have to haul everyone out of bed extra early to still make rope-drop. FIL is also immune-compromised and I'd love to have him in (and possibly out of) the park before the crowds pick way up - just for his own peace of mind.
> 
> Anyone who goes after rollout (or CMs involved in the system?), I'd be thrilled to know what your experience with these two points. If this thread starts getting super-long - answer here (of course) but PM me too so i don't  miss it?  Thank you



Post #1 seems to answer your questions:

1)  _DAS card will be slightly larger than the GAC card, which was 3.5 inches by 5 inches. _
It will need to come in and out of the pouch, though, for the return times to be noted on the back.

2) _issued at Guest Relations at Theme Parks (see below for locations)
- DAS card is only used at Theme Park attractions; not used at Water Parks, buses, restaurants or parking_
Since the previous GAC system was not available at Water Parks, and the new DAS does not appear to be valid at Water Parks, it would be logical to assume it can only be obtained at a major theme park

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## SueM in MN

skram79 said:


> If I have a DAS, will I still be able to get FastPasses with park ticket? I am wondering if they tie your park ticket info into the DAS.


You will still be able to use Fastpass with the DAS. 
As was already mentioned, right now at WDW, Fastpass is operating. 

They are testing Fastpass Plus and when it is complete, it will replace the original Fastpass. A DAS holder will be able to choose to use DAS, to use Fastpass or just wait in the regular line if that works for you. 

Eventually, when Fastpass Plus and RFID is completely rolled out, they might link DAS to the park ticket. It's probably a long way in the future though.


----------



## TreeSapp

lanejudy said:


> Post #1 seems to answer your questions:
> 
> 1)  DAS card will be slightly larger than the GAC card, which was 3.5 inches by 5 inches.
> It will need to come in and out of the pouch, though, for the return times to be noted on the back.



I wasn't sure what slightly meant. 1/8in, 1/4in, half? But I guess it probably not too major.



lanejudy said:


> 2) issued at Guest Relations at Theme Parks (see below for locations)
> - DAS card is only used at Theme Park attractions; not used at Water Parks, buses, restaurants or parking
> Since the previous GAC system was not available at Water Parks, and the new DAS does not appear to be valid at Water Parks, it would be logical to assume it can only be obtained at a major theme park
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Well I feel like a dork - I completely missed that - sorry!


----------



## Kay1

If local AP holders need to be photographed every day, then let's hope Disney  sets up a third Guest Relations in the rear of each park. That should ease up the lines that will certainly develop (I remember when USF/IOA had photos on APs), and allow all guests to participate in RD.


----------



## stitchlovestink

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> For Illuminations, guests with a visible need - for example, having an ECV, wheelchair or other mobility device were allowed in without a GAC. Those with invisible disabilities had to show a GAC.
> I do not have specific information about that, but my guess is that it will remain that way for Illuminations - those with visible need will be allowed in and those without visible needs will need a DAS card.
> That is just my guess, but those spots now are first come, first serve and people who can't get in can park anywhere along the World Showcase water, so it's not like they can't see it if they are not in those handicapped viewing areas.
> 
> It's possible that might change in some way - like those with visible need and DAS card or just DAS are allowed access first for a period of time, then the area is open to those with visible needs after that time.
> This is one we'll have to see how it works out.
> 
> I haven't got the part about wheelchair access in post one yet, but here is the information. The park maps for guests with disabilities list the mobility entrances for each attraction. Guests with a visible need who don't have a DAS would use whatever is listed for the 'mobility entrance' for that attraction.
> 
> Some are totally Mainstream, which means the entire queue is accessible. Some are mostly Mainstream (which actually includesSplash Mountain) and are listed on the map as Mainstream.
> 
> *For those that are listed as not bring Mainstream access, those without DAS will speak to an attraction host CM and get a Return Ticket ( not the same as DAS card holders will get because a person can have more than one if those tickets).*
> 
> That's the short version and I will add to post 1 tonight



Bolding is mine....
Interesting!!!   Because the story I am hearing from the CMs that went to training was that you could still only have ONE of those!  These cards would be for people with stroller as wheelchairs, ecv users, and wheelchairs.  And it wouldn't be fair to let them collect a bunch while a DAS user can only have one assigned pending ride time. Which if you think about it makes perfect sense.


----------



## lanejudy

TreeSapp said:


> I wasn't sure what slightly meant. 1/8in, 1/4in, half? But I guess it probably not too major.



You're right, they haven't given specifics but that does give you an idea.  If you have enough time to wait for reports to start coming in next week, I'm sure someone can give exact dimensions.  I guess I'm thinking maybe 4x6?  Just a guess.


----------



## TreeSapp

lanejudy said:


> You're right, they haven't given specifics but that does give you an idea.  If you have enough time to wait for reports to start coming in next week, I'm sure someone can give exact dimensions.  I guess I'm thinking maybe 4x6?  Just a guess.



Yeah. I'm hoping someone does come back in the next week or two with the info. If nothing else, I'll be going to Apopka to see a friend the weekend of the 20th and might make the 45min trip down to the gate to play Q&A with some poor CM


----------



## ttintagel

_The stamps were problematic in several ways
- the stamps were very general; for example guests with visual disabilities might get: Allow Guest to sit in front row
- that 'instruction' only fit attractions that were theater type situations, but the guest might still need assistance for their visual disability at 

different attractions_

Certainly true. I was kind of hoping that while they were revamping the other parts of the system, they would work on these things, too, but since I haven't heard any rumors I'm not holding my breath.

My worry is, that since so many CM's either don't understand visual disabilities or take them seriously as it is, they will be even less inclined to do so with no documentation at all.


----------



## SueM in MN

stitchlovestink said:


> Bolding is mine....
> Interesting!!!   Because the story I am hearing from the CMs that went to training was that you could still only have ONE of those!  These cards would be for people with stroller as wheelchairs, ecv users, and wheelchairs.  And it wouldn't be fair to let them collect a bunch while a DAS user can only have one assigned pending ride time. Which if you think about it makes perfect sense.


I guess we'll see.
It's possible the source may have been mistaken.
I think though since there are actually very few attractions at WDW that are not considere Mainstream,  it may not matter much.
Those cards are attraction specific, and given out by the attraction CMs so there would be no way to know who is holding one and for which attractions.

I have not heard anything about Disneyland - that may be different because there are so many more attractions that have handicapped entrances.


----------



## 3mmm

SueM in MN said:


> [*]DAS will be issued for up to 6 (5 plus the person with a disability)
> _UNCONFIRMED RUMOR, PROBABLY TRUE: Guest Relations will probably be able to make exceptions on a case by case basis - for example, 7 for a family of 2 adults and 5 children
> 
> _


_

WOO HOO!!!  As an IMMEDIATE family of 7, I am beyond thrilled about this!  In the past we have split up with my husband taking the older children through the regular lines and Fastpass, and I would use the GAC with my daughter and the younger siblings.  Now that all of the kids are older and we can hopefully stay together as a family, we were concerned about the 6 person limit.  This is awesome!

I understand the limit, but I always felt there should have been an exception for IMMEDIATE families.  

I will also add, that it never occurred to me, nor do I think we would have tried, to use the GAC for anything my daughter was not actually riding.  I can see where this may have been a reasonable option for some families, but it really never once occurred to me.  

We think the new system will work fine for our family, but I respect other people's concern._


----------



## staceyhzoo

Will Stroller as a wheelchair still be an option?  

My dd has Autism and her stroller is her safe place. 

Thanks!


----------



## SueM in MN

3mmm said:


> WOO HOO!!!  As an IMMEDIATE family of 7, I am beyond thrilled about this!  In the past we have split up with my husband taking the older children through the regular lines and Fastpass, and I would use the GAC with my daughter and the younger siblings.  Now that all of the kids are older and we can hopefully stay together as a family, we were concerned about the 6 person limit.  This is awesome!
> 
> I understand the limit, but I always felt there should have been an exception for IMMEDIATE families.
> 
> I will also add, that it never occurred to me, nor do I think we would have tried, to use the GAC for anything my daughter was not actually riding.  I can see where this may have been a reasonable option for some families, but it really never once occurred to me.
> 
> We think the new system will work fine for our family, but I respect other people's concern.


They have actually made exceptions for GACs in the situations I mentioned. 
They are exceptions, so people asking for the exception will need to explain why.
Ive not personally heard of more than 8. And, there may be situation where you may still need to split up because of space/number of seats.


----------



## KPeveler

SueM in MN said:


> I guess we'll see.
> It's possible the source may have been mistaken.
> I think though since there are actually very few attractions at WDW that are not considere Mainstream,  it may not matter much.
> Those cards are attraction specific, and given out by the attraction CMs so there would be no way to know who is holding one and for which attractions.
> 
> I have not heard anything about Disneyland - that may be different because there are so many more attractions that have handicapped entrances.



I have not heard anything about this at all, but my guess is in Disneyland that they will continue to have a regular "stand by" wheelchair line.  That is because nearly every queue in DL is NOT wheelchair accessible.  The simply do not have the man power to be writing passes at every ride in the park, and to write different ones than wheelchairs than the ones for DAS people, and what about both?  Can I get a bunch of different times as a wheelchair user, but also get a DAS return time?  

Honestly, I had not heard anything about non-wheelchair accessible attractions doing anything different.  But it will be bedlam if those Return Times are not linked to a specific person - how will that be any different than the GAC was, with people passing things around.  So basically I will go and get a Return Card from all the different attractions that are not mainstreamed and then give them out to friends as I wish, or maybe sell them to able bodied people if that makes them wait less...  

Of course I will not actually do that, but I can see it happening.

Given that there are about 5 attractions that are actually mainstreamed in DL, I do not see this system working here.  I will ask around and see what I can find out.


----------



## KPeveler

staceyhzoo said:


> Will Stroller as a wheelchair still be an option?
> 
> My dd has Autism and her stroller is her safe place.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it will.  They will still be giving out a tag for the stroller like they always did.


----------



## staceyhzoo

KPeveler said:


> Yes, it will.  They will still be giving out a tag for the stroller like they always did.



Thank you!!  I was hopeful!


----------



## GoinPlaces63

I'm completely unfamiliar with all of this.  However my husband has expressive aphasia and has limited use of his right arm AND cannot stand for long periods.  My Dad has mobility issues.  We are all going to WDW on the 14th... What can we expect?


----------



## cmwade77

Kay1 said:
			
		

> If local AP holders need to be photographed every day, then let's hope Disney  sets up a third Guest Relations in the rear of each park. That should ease up the lines that will certainly develop (I remember when USF/IOA had photos on APs), and allow all guests to participate in RD.



I would imagine that the photograph would only need to be taken once and only retaken if there is a change in appearance. They would then have it on file for reprints.


----------



## Schmeck

GoinPlaces63 said:


> I'm completely unfamiliar with all of this.  However my husband has expressive aphasia and has limited use of his right arm AND cannot stand for long periods.  My Dad has mobility issues.  We are all going to WDW on the 14th... What can we expect?



Disney's standard response for mobility/standing issues is to use a wheelchair or ECV. I don't see how that has changed at all?


----------



## Kay1

cmwade77 said:


> I would imagine that the photograph would only need to be taken once and only retaken if there is a change in appearance. They would then have it on file for reprints.



You're probably right. It would make sense.


----------



## Luv2Camp

Schmeck said:


> Disney's standard response for mobility/standing issues is to use a wheelchair or ECV. I don't see how that has changed at all?



I'd like to clarify this as well. I'll be in a wheelchair and wasn't planning on getting a GAC since my disability is visible. I will not need a DAS for the same reason. Correct? 

Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

GoinPlaces63 said:


> I'm completely unfamiliar with all of this.  However my husband has expressive aphasia and has limited use of his right arm AND cannot stand for long periods.  My Dad has mobility issues.  We are all going to WDW on the 14th... What can we expect?



My DD has expressive aphasia.  I'm not certain how the expressive aphasia impacts ability to access rides, unless he's riding something solo and would not be able to communicate adequately.  But I don't know what accommodations could be made for that other than he ride with someone who can speak for him if needed.  

Regarding the arm -- again it isn't likely to impact his ability to access rides/attractions, and would simply be a safety concern if he can't brace himself properly.  You might want to check-out the FAQ sticky for that concern; if he can't properly brace himself it would be dangerous to ride.  But I'm honestly not thinking that would impact your visit.  If he had full use of his legs, torso and the other arm, I would think he can compensate bracing himself.

For your husband and standing -- WDW's recommendation will be to rent a wheelchair or ECV.  Maybe a "rollator" will help (a walker with a seat)?  He can sit when needed and push when walking.  The same will be recommended for your dad's mobility issues.

My understanding is the new DAS will not be issued for those with simply mobility-related issues.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## lanejudy

Luv2Camp said:


> I'd like to clarify this as well. I'll be in a wheelchair and wasn't planning on getting a GAC since my disability is visible. I will not need a DAS for the same reason. Correct?
> 
> Thank you!



That's been my understanding of the new process as well.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## SueM in MN

KPeveler said:


> I have not heard anything about this at all, but my guess is in Disneyland that they will continue to have a regular "stand by" wheelchair line.  That is because nearly every queue in DL is NOT wheelchair accessible.  The simply do not have the man power to be writing passes at every ride in the park, and to write different ones than wheelchairs than the ones for DAS people, and what about both?  Can I get a bunch of different times as a wheelchair user, but also get a DAS return time?
> 
> Honestly, I had not heard anything about non-wheelchair accessible attractions doing anything different.  But it will be bedlam if those Return Times are not linked to a specific person - how will that be any different than the GAC was, with people passing things around.  So basically I will go and get a Return Card from all the different attractions that are not mainstreamed and then give them out to friends as I wish, or maybe sell them to able bodied people if that makes them wait less...
> 
> Of course I will not actually do that, but I can see it happening.
> 
> Given that there are about 5 attractions that are actually mainstreamed in DL, I do not see this system working here.  I will ask around and see what I can find out.


That is one issue either opening the thread up before I was finished with post one. And, also why I made 2 different threads. The information I posted was about WDW only.

There are some things that have to be handled differently in Florida than California simply because of what is accessible?
My response to the question left out some things and had information that should have been labeled as RUMOR, PROBABLY TRUE.

The attractions that are not Mainstreamed have to have a way to let guests with DAS return times come in. If everyone is just waiting in the alternate exit, people with DAS who have return times won't be able to get in when their time comes. 
It's pretty well confirmed is that _some_ attractions that do NOT have Mainstream lines will have return passes handed out at attractions for guests who do not have a DAS and have a visible need. 

At WDW, it will PROBABLY be all attractions that are not mainstream because there are few of them. Many that people think are not Mainstream actually are.

RUMOR, PROBABLY TRUE:
_WDW guests_ with DAS will be able to get a return pass ticket at those attractions that will not 'count' as an active DAS Return Time. It's not their fault that the line is not accessible to them.
RUMOR, PROBABLY TRUE:
_WDW guests_ without DAS will probably get a return time pass at specific attractions send still be able to get return time passes at other attractions that are handing them out. Since there are few attractions at WDW that do not have Mainstream lines, this won't occur that much. 

Doing that will keep the access point clear so people can actually get in at close to their return time.

My educated guess (just a guess) is that those return time passes will have an expiration time.

DL is a completely different story, but they will also need to figure out a way to get DAS holders in close to their return time, which will probably include some variation of return time tickets for guests without DAS at non-accessible lines. It would be best to keep DL out of this thread because DL has a lot less ways to deal with it than WDW does at this point.


Luv2Camp said:


> I'd like to clarify this as well. I'll be in a wheelchair and wasn't planning on getting a GAC since my disability is visible. I will not need a DAS for the same reason. Correct?
> 
> Thank you!


that is correct.
Guests whose only needs are mobility related will not get a DAS card because their disability is apparent to CMs.

This was actually how GAC operated at first in both parks. I know from talking to Guest Relations CMs at WDW, that people with only mobility needs who came to a Guest Relations and requested a GAC were usually given a stamp that said basically, "may use wheelchair entrances."
That stamp was meant for guests with INVISIBLE needs to use that line. I know that after lines were mainstreamed, people often expected to come into the exit of attractions at WDW because that was how they did it before.


----------



## Luv2Camp

Thank you for the responses!


----------



## Nixie

What about people who have "invisible" mobility related needs?  My daughter has cerebral palsy, but is mobile. Her coordination and balance are affected. She does not do well on those moving sidewalks. Last trip we literally had to hold her up on those, but this time the adults are outnumbered by the kiddos, so I am not sure we will have enough hands available. My nightmares consist of trying to keep her from falling and get 3 other kids on rides like HM and Peter Pan. What do we do for her?? We don't need a DAS return time because waiting in line isn't the issue. We just need those conveyor belt rides slowed or stopped (I know Peter Pan can't be right now).


----------



## Traveliz

Nixie said:


> What about people who have "invisible" mobility related needs?  My daughter has cerebral palsy, but is mobile. Her coordination and balance are affected. She does not do well on those moving sidewalks. Last trip we literally had to hold her up on those, but this time the adults are outnumbered by the kiddos, so I am not sure we will have enough hands available. My nightmares consist of trying to keep her from falling and get 3 other kids on rides like HM and Peter Pan. What do we do for her?? We don't need a DAS return time because waiting in line isn't the issue. We just need those conveyor belt rides slowed or stopped (I know Peter Pan can't be right now).



I am not sure if you need the card but I do know that this is all really going to be ok.  My daughter is training CMs on the entire process and is going to liason between guests and attractions the first week.  I know she said that the guest should start at Guest Services where the first question will be what is it that you need to make the attractions/shows/ etc doable (not exact wording) and then they will go from there.  

Liz


----------



## SueM in MN

Traveliz said:


> I am not sure if you need the card but I do know that this is all really going to be ok.  My daughter is training CMs on the entire process and is going to liason between guests and attractions the first week.  I know she said that the guest should start at Guest Services where the first question will be what is it that you need to make the attractions/shows/ etc doable (not exact wording) and then they will go from there.
> 
> Liz



Thank you for that , Traveliz.
I think in the end, it will actually work out well for most people.
Yes, there will be a learning curve (for guests and CMs) , but in the end it should be more consistent so guests have a better idea of what will happen when they approach an attraction.

I agree it would be best to discuss with Guest Relations.
It sounds like these things might fit under what they are calling "attraction based procedures and accommodations".


----------



## IndianaMouse

Has anyone heard how this will affect "child swap" for those can't be transferred or left alone while the rest of the family rides?
 DD isn't able to ride any of the rides that require a transfer from a wheelchair but DH and I ride pretty much everything. With the GAC DH would go through the standby or single rider line then when he came off the ride the CM would have me go through the FP line using DDs GAC.  We don't mind waiting in lines, we just don't want to have to do the standby line twice for each of those rides.


----------



## livndisney

IndianaMouse said:


> Has anyone heard how this will affect "child swap" for those can't be transferred or left alone while the rest of the family rides?
> DD isn't able to ride any of the rides that require a transfer from a wheelchair but DH and I ride pretty much everything. With the GAC DH would go through the standby or single rider line then when he came off the ride the CM would have me go through the FP line using DDs GAC.  We don't mind waiting in lines, we just don't want to have to do the standby line twice for each of those rides.



With the DAS, it would have your DD picture so I am not sure how either one of you could use it. Could you use the single rider line or get fastpasses?


----------



## SueM in MN

IndianaMouse said:


> Has anyone heard how this will affect "child swap" for those can't be transferred or left alone while the rest of the family rides?
> DD isn't able to ride any of the rides that require a transfer from a wheelchair but DH and I ride pretty much everything. With the GAC DH would go through the standby or single rider line then when he came off the ride the CM would have me go through the FP line using DDs GAC.  We don't mind waiting in lines, we just don't want to have to do the standby line twice for each of those rides.


You won't be able to use the DAS for things your DD is no going to be riding on. So, for those, you will need to either wait in the standby line or get Fastpasses.
If you get Fastpasses, you can get a Fastpass with your DD's park ticket, even if she can't ride.

You will still be able to use rider swap.


----------



## IndianaMouse

To be honest I can only remember 2 of the rides with single rider lines but that's a good suggestion so I guess finding which rides have them will be going on my "to do" list.   Has FP been added to all of the rides since the FP+ testing started?


Edited to ask... How does the rider swap work compared to the way we swapped in the past?

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## dreamsofdisney

Hi!

I just wanted to jump in to share that we are heading to WDW on October 10th. DD4 has Autism and mild cerebral palsy, as well as a host of other conditions that don't really affect the need for a GAC/DAS, including being 99% tube fed.  We had a GAC on her one previous trip at 2.5yo, but we were also travelling with DS20 who also has Autism, BPD and social anxiety disorder.  

We're hoping to have a DAS and a "stroller as wheelchair" tag to give her her "safe spot" in her stroller to wait it out away from the line of people in close proximity , but also due to her coordination, balance, and mobility issues, and quick fatigue. 

I'll be sure to report back when we get home - or from the parks if I can manage. I'm nervous about how things will work, but I'm, predicting possibly a shorter day for us with fewer attractions. We'll have to wait and see! I'm trying to be optimistic about it and hope for the best!

Obviously having the GAC in the past helped my kiddos be able to experience the park for more than just an hour or two of meltdowns at a time....but it also helped me. I'm too sensitive to others reactions to us. When my son would meltdown and start flailing out in line, hitting the people around him because he didn't like "that smell" or because "that boy is looking at me" we'd get nasty looks from all around. When we waited in line at IASW and were slowly shuffling along inches from strangers on every side and DS decided he was fascinated by the papery, dry skin on the elderly man in front of him...and bent down to _pick it off of his ankle_....I was horrified!  The GAC was almost never a walk on, FOTL pass for us, as some people suggest. (Maybe it's because we usually went at busy times?) But it _did_ provide us with a shorter wait, which meant less time for DS to melt down. More often than that, it provided us a place to wait for the ride where people saw the pass and knew to hold their judgments. Maybe they were a little more understanding; a little more patient.  

Right now I'm worried about having to explain to CMs at every kiosk or attraction that we are NOT just a "stroller as a wheelchair" tag, but that we also have a DAS due to her other issues (primarily, Autism related.) I'm guessing they're going to be nervous about the whole thing since they'll have just had training, and I heard that some head-honchos will be visiting the parks on our first park day (10/11) to see how things are working out.


----------



## buffettgirl

IndianaMouse said:


> To be honest I can only remember 2 of the rides with single rider lines but that's a good suggestion so I guess finding which rides have them will be going on my "to do" list.   Has FP been added to all of the rides since the FP+ testing started?
> 
> 
> *Edited to ask... How does the rider swap work compared to the way we swapped in the past?*
> 
> Thanks for the responses!



Everything you want to know about Rider Swap  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/


----------



## SchneiderFam

> Edited to ask... How does the rider swap work compared to the way we swapped in the past?



Our experience with this is mostly at Disneyland, but typically, it's similar to what you described except that the first ride is under normal waiting conditions, ie, a standby line or a Fastpass.  You ask a cast member at the front of the line for a rider swap, the first person goes on the ride and then the second person goes on, typically through the FP line.  You are allowed to bring someone with you with the ride swap pass.  So depending on your traveling party, there might be someone who gets to ride an extra time.


----------



## lanejudy

dreamsofdisney said:


> ...Right now I'm worried about having to explain to CMs at every kiosk or attraction that we are NOT just a "stroller as a wheelchair" tag, but that we also have a DAS due to her other issues (primarily, Autism related.) ...



While in the past the strollertag went hand-in-hand with a GAC (you had to have the GAC with the stroller tag), my understanding is the DAS will NOT be issued for the stroller tag.  The stroller tag will stand on it's own.  So the fact that you also will have a DAS should not be construed to be directly related to the stroller tag but for the other needs.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## IndianaMouse

buffettgirl said:


> Everything you want to know about Rider Swap  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/rider-switch/





SchneiderFam said:


> Our experience with this is mostly at Disneyland, but typically, it's similar to what you described except that the first ride is under normal waiting conditions, ie, a standby line or a Fastpass.  You ask a cast member at the front of the line for a rider swap, the first person goes on the ride and then the second person goes on, typically through the FP line.  You are allowed to bring someone with you with the ride swap pass.  So depending on your traveling party, there might be someone who gets to ride an extra time.



Thanks so much. It takes a lot of extra planning for our trips with DD and information like this can really make an impact on the short amount of time that we get to spend in the parks every day.


----------



## clanmcculloch

SueM in MN said:


> 3DisneyBuggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GAC has allowed us to be seated in the handicapped section of shows and the Philharmagic. Any idea how the new DAS would work for that?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are issued a DAS, it would put you in the same place as when you were using the GAC.
> 
> If you are not using DAS, what was the accommodation you got with the GAC?
> Was it the waiting space at Philharmagic that you needed or what was it about the handicapped section of shows that you needed?
Click to expand...


For my DD it's the alternate waiting area that made the show possible.  I don't see how the DAS as described (return time means nothing to us since we generally time it so that we're in the next show just by walking in the regular queue so this is the exact type of scenario we typically use DD's GAC for) will put us in the same place as when using the GAC.  My DD can not handle those unstructured waiting areas where everybody is in one big mob being told to crowd forward.  There aren't enough of us to create a barrier around her so waiting in the wheelchair waiting area was the only way to wait while providing her the space she needs.


----------



## OneMoreTry

We are going to be at WDW MK on the 9th. I'm trying to get an idea of what to expect.

Our DD has wheelchair and other issues requiring the card / waiting in line.

I have several question for those who have been so informative in this thread so far.

We have never had problems getting a GAC. (It's pretty obvious on first sight that our daughter has disability.) Is there going to be more scrutiny for issuing the DAS cards?

Will she be considered a "wheelchair" guest? Or will DAS card needs be taken into account?

Will the disabled guest need to be present to obtain the Return Time or just present when we return? In other words, can we send a runner to get the time? Will all the CM's at all attractions be informed of a standard policy for this?

***

I hope the cast members have clear guidance and rules to follow for each ride -- I think that will make it much less stressful for them and guests.

Just a note:
I think that some guests may see DAS card holders coming back at their return time and think they are getting "front of the line" access -- if they don't understand the "return time" system.

Also -- the return time pass was used at Space Mountain at WDW in the past -- a couple years ago. It worked well for us.


----------



## lanejudy

OneMoreTry said:


> ... Our DD has wheelchair and other issues requiring the card / waiting in line. ...



It sounds like your DD has multiple needs, the wheelchair being only one of those.  Therefore, you will want to speak to Guest Relations regarding her other needs and whether a DAS is appropriate.



OneMoreTry said:


> ... We have never had problems getting a GAC. (It's pretty obvious on first sight that our daughter has disability.) Is there going to be more scrutiny for issuing the DAS cards? ...



Be prepared to clearly explain ALL her needs.  This may or may not require more discussion than in the past, depends on how quickly such interactions occurred previously.  I know some posters say "I just showed my old GAC and got a new one."  While my own experience has involved discussion each time.  If her "invisible" needs aren't all that obvious, I'd definitely expect to be required to explain more detail.



OneMoreTry said:


> ... Will she be considered a "wheelchair" guest? Or will DAS card needs be taken into account? ...



As to being a "wheelchair guest" vs DAS -- I think again that depends on her needs and possibly even the specific attraction.  If you think she can handle the standby queue at certain rides, then she's simply a "wheelchair guest" and would follow the accessible entrance instructions.  If the standby queue is not appropriate, you'll need to use the DAS.  Hopefully CMs will be aware that many people have both mobility issues as well as "invisible" needs, that should be part of the new training.



OneMoreTry said:


> ... Will the disabled guest need to be present to obtain the Return Time or just present when we return? In other words, can we send a runner to get the time? ...



My understanding is the DAS guest does not need to be present when the Return Time is put on the card, but must be present when returning to ride.  This would allow mom or dad or someone else to get the Return Time noted on the DAS while your DD is busy elsewhere.



OneMoreTry said:


> ... Will all the CM's at all attractions be informed of a standard policy for this? ...
> ... I hope the cast members have clear guidance and rules to follow for each ride -- I think that will make it much less stressful for them and guests. ..



Again, presumably CMs will be adequately trained.  Only time will tell, and unfortunately for you, your trip is right as this rolls out so you'll have to report back and let the rest of us know whether it works smoothly or not.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

The last time we where at Disney world our daughter was 5. We used a stroller as a wheelchair and a GAC. I spoke with the CM my hubby stood with daughter to the side and she came up to the counter at the end.

On this trip she will be 9 although she looks to be about 12. I have read in other threads where the CM will question the child directly. For example at a sit down restaurant a CM might directly question a child as to their age before allowing the child to order off of the children's menu. 

We have never sat down with our daughter and told her she has Autism. She knows she had aids and tutors when other children at school did not. She knows her brain functions differently. When she had a tutor assist with peer play interactions we learned very quickly that and Autism diagnosis can be very stigmatizing. I guess I am fearful of explaining her needs and then her being directly questioned about having Autism. I know we do not need to give diagnosis, but needs. I am just confused and thinking it would be better to not even get her a DAS, but then I know sensory wise in the lines she will be miserable.

As she is older this trip will she have to explain what her needs are in order to get a DAS?


----------



## Traveliz

OneMoreTry said:


> We are going to be at WDW MK on the 9th. I'm trying to get an idea of what to expect.
> 
> Our DD has wheelchair and other issues requiring the card / waiting in line.
> 
> I have several question for those who have been so informative in this thread so far.
> 
> We have never had problems getting a GAC. (It's pretty obvious on first sight that our daughter has disability.) Is there going to be more scrutiny for issuing the DAS cards?
> 
> Will she be considered a "wheelchair" guest? Or will DAS card needs be taken into account?
> 
> Will the disabled guest need to be present to obtain the Return Time or just present when we return? In other words, can we send a runner to get the time? Will all the CM's at all attractions be informed of a standard policy for this?
> 
> ***
> 
> I hope the cast members have clear guidance and rules to follow for each ride -- I think that will make it much less stressful for them and guests.
> 
> Just a note:
> I think that some guests may see DAS card holders coming back at their return time and think they are getting "front of the line" access -- if they don't understand the "return time" system.
> 
> Also -- the return time pass was used at Space Mountain at WDW in the past -- a couple years ago. It worked well for us.



There isn't going to be more scrutiny...they are going to ask what your needs are and take it from there.

As I mentioned before my daughter has been training the CMs on the new policies and they are trying to anticipate each need that might occur...as you can imagine that is going to be very difficult.  I know the first full week of this she is scheduled to assist when situations arise that they don't quite have figured out.  I would not expect everything to be 100% smooth sailing the first day to be honest but I do know she has been working on this for about three weeks now in various capacities and the CMs don't want to make it difficult for you either.

I believe that anyone can be the "runner" for the times...it's just when it is time to ride/view/whatever the guest whose name/picture is on the card needs to be participating in the attraction.

Liz


----------



## Talking Hands

Unfortunately I am often in the parks alone so will have no runner.  This will mean I need to use more of my power just to go get the times, hope they coordinate with the interpreted schedule and pray I don't run out of battery before the day is over.


----------



## mmbl

Can anyone explain how this will work with FP+? I don't mind getting the FP+ but my problem is 'running' or making it timely on occasion. I have arthritis and a dystrophic hip which occasionally 'goes out' and then I hobble missing the time window. That's why I first got a GAC because sometimes I could make the FP time window and sometimes I couldn't. Also, how will this work if with FP+ we can get 3 FP, but I assume we can get a DA card/return time for all attractions so we don't have to run or stand hunched over in line? THIS is TOO CONFUSING! And even though ADA doesn't require a doctor statement, I carry a notarized one because the issues aren't always visible- but when they are acting up, I look like a crooked, crippled old lady : (


----------



## KPeveler

Talking Hands said:


> Unfortunately I am often in the parks alone so will have no runner.  This will mean I need to use more of my power just to go get the times, hope they coordinate with the interpreted schedule and pray I don't run out of battery before the day is over.



I cannot guarantee anything in Florida, but I can tell you here that I have asked for a Return Pass at Radiator Spring Racers (the one that works like the DAS system will) that works around an interpreted event.  Like you, I am often in the parks solo, so I have to wheel myself around to get these passes.

They have always worked with me when I say that my park touring is restricted by the Interpreters Schedule.  I usually go to Racers before an interpreted event on that side of the park, and if the return time they are giving out will not work, I just explain I need to be at a certain show because that is the only time all week it is interpreted, and can I please have a time for after that show would end.

I have never had a problem.  They may not let you on immediately if it is an E-ticket ride, but asking to go a later is usually not a problem.  I just tell them that I/my group has multiple disabilities within it, so we need to work together to pull it off.

I have also discovered they pretty much give me whatever I want if I am signing while speaking.  Not all attractions people know what I mean when I say "I am restricted by the interpreters schedule" but they do know what I mean when I am signing when I say it.

Sorry, long answer, but short version is that at least in Disneyland, I have never had a problem with them working Return Times around the interpreter schedule, especially if you know what you are asking for (i.e. what time you would be able to enter the ride).

Also something they MAY do (this is *speculation*), but if they are handing out DAS passes for shows like FOTLK or other interpreted shows, you may be able to get a DAS card Return Time for the show you MUST attend (ask them in the morning, even if the interpreted show is in the afternoon - they may be able to use the new system to help with that).


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> While in the past the strollertag went hand-in-hand with a GAC (you had to have the GAC with the stroller tag), my understanding is the DAS will NOT be issued for the stroller tag.  The stroller tag will stand on it's own.  So the fact that you also will have a DAS should not be construed to be directly related to the stroller tag but for the other needs.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Yes.
That is correct from everything I have read/been told.
Children whose only need is mobility/ to have the stroller in line will just get the stroller tag.
Children who have additional needs that are not met by having the stroller in line would  get a stroller and a GAC.


clanmcculloch said:


> For my DD it's the alternate waiting area that made the show possible.  I don't see how the DAS as described (return time means nothing to us since we generally time it so that we're in the next show just by walking in the regular queue so this is the exact type of scenario we typically use DD's GAC for) will put us in the same place as when using the GAC.  My DD can not handle those unstructured waiting areas where everybody is in one big mob being told to crowd forward.  There aren't enough of us to create a barrier around her so waiting in the wheelchair waiting area was the only way to wait while providing her the space she needs.


We have had the same experience at some of those attractions.....
The wait is for the event show.

My family will be using those waiting areas at any rate because DD uses a wheelchair. But, the extra space was also helpful for her invisible needs, the same as for your DD.

It has not been confirmed whether all attractions will have DAS. It's possible that some of those with fairly consistent short waits may not be included in DAS or may only be included during busy times. If they don't use DAS for those, I don't know what the mechanism will be for people with invisible needs to get access to those areas.


lanejudy said:


> It sounds like your DD has multiple needs, the wheelchair being only one of those.  Therefore, you will want to speak to Guest Relations regarding her other needs and whether a DAS is appropriate.
> 
> Be prepared to clearly explain ALL her needs.  This may or may not require more discussion than in the past, depends on how quickly such interactions occurred previously.  I know some posters say "I just showed my old GAC and got a new one."  While my own experience has involved discussion each time.  If her "invisible" needs aren't all that obvious, I'd definitely expect to be required to explain more detail.


I agree. 
Our experience also usually involved some discussion each time, not just showing the old card and them giving a new card. 


> As to being a "wheelchair guest" vs DAS -- I think again that depends on her needs and possibly even the specific attraction.  If you think she can handle the standby queue at certain rides, then she's simply a "wheelchair guest" and would follow the accessible entrance instructions.  If the standby queue is not appropriate, you'll need to use the DAS.  Hopefully CMs will be aware that many people have both mobility issues as well as "invisible" needs, that should be part of the new training.


A lot of people, us included, did not use DD's GAC on each attraction. For those, she was just a "wheelchair guest". I don't think that will work the same with DAS as it did with GACs.

I know that Disney parks have a lot of experience dealing with guests who have both mobility and invisible needs, so I am sure that won't suddenly change when the program changes.


> My understanding is the DAS guest does not need to be present when the Return Time is put on the card, but must be present when returning to ride.  This would allow mom or dad or someone else to get the Return Time noted on the DAS while your DD is busy elsewhere.
> 
> Again, presumably CMs will be adequately trained.  Only time will tell, and unfortunately for you, your trip is right as this rolls out so you'll have to report back and let the rest of us know whether it works smoothly or not.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


The rumors are that the person with the DAS does not need to be present to get a Return Time, but does need to be to ride.  That rumor is very likely true. 


Traveliz said:


> There isn't going to be more scrutiny...they are going to ask what your needs are and take it from there.
> 
> As I mentioned before my daughter has been training the CMs on the new policies and they are trying to anticipate each need that might occur...as you can imagine that is going to be very difficult.  I know the first full week of this she is scheduled to assist when situations arise that they don't quite have figured out.  I would not expect everything to be 100% smooth sailing the first day to be honest but I do know she has been working on this for about three weeks now in various capacities and the CMs don't want to make it difficult for you either.
> 
> I believe that anyone can be the "runner" for the times...it's just when it is time to ride/view/whatever the guest whose name/picture is on the card needs to be participating in the attraction.
> 
> Liz


i hope the process rolls out well and guests are patient.


----------



## SueM in MN

mmbl said:


> Can anyone explain how this will work with FP+? I don't mind getting the FP+ but my problem is 'running' or making it timely on occasion. I have arthritis and a dystrophic hip which occasionally 'goes out' and then I hobble missing the time window. That's why I first got a GAC because sometimes I could make the FP time window and sometimes I couldn't. Also, how will this work if with FP+ we can get 3 FP, but I assume we can get a DA card/return time for all attractions so we don't have to run or stand hunched over in line? THIS is TOO CONFUSING! And even though ADA doesn't require a doctor statement, I carry a notarized one because the issues aren't always visible- but when they are acting up, I look like a crooked, crippled old lady : (


There's not information at this time whether all attractions will have Fastpass + or not when it is actually rolled out ( as of October 2013, it is still in testing phase).

We also don't know for sure whether all attractions will have DAS or not.

For those that have both, a DAS holder could choose whether to get a Fastpass/Fastpass + or use the DAS.
Fastpass/Fastpass + would need to be used under the rules for that program! which includes a 'window' of time it needs to be used in.
Rumors are that DAS return times won't expire.


----------



## seidelhd

We'll be at WDW 10/13 and 10/14 after a 3 day cruise on the Disney Dream.  We got our Magic Bands in the mail today, but from what I was told, we have to go to our resort first to get them activated before we can use them.  We then will need to go to City Hall @MK to figure out what to do about the DAC.  I'm hoping that by that day and time, the expected line and confusion will have thinned out.

We have Fastpass+ already picked for 3 attractions on each of our 2 days and will still get regular FP from what I've read here (i.e. double-dipping).  I'm used to using a Touring Plan, but with all these changes happening at once, my head is spinning on how I'm going to handle this.  So much for a relaxing, stress-free vacation.

My DD12 is in a wheelchair but has other, global disabilities including being non-verbal and g-tube fed.  This profoundly affects how we can tour the park.  I have received three different responses from the 3 cast members I spoke with on the phone over the last 36 hours.  My questions/concerns were particular to the DAC but more specifically to the fact that she is in a wheelchair, but that is not her only disability.  The fact that none of them can give me a consistent answer is frightening at best.

My other concern is the $2500+ that I spent last year on new, still unused, 10 day NE PH tickets for the 5 of us.  If Disney is no longer a viable option due to these changes, will they allow me a refund on these unused tickets?

Disney has been so good to us over the last 7 years (going 1-2x/year).  I agree that something needed to be done.  However, this "plan" is clearly not it.  Ugh!


----------



## KPeveler

seidelhd said:


> We'll be at WDW 10/13 and 10/14 after a 3 day cruise on the Disney Dream.  We got our Magic Bands in the mail today, but from what I was told, we have to go to our resort first to get them activated before we can use them.  We then will need to go to City Hall @MK to figure out what to do about the DAC.  I'm hoping that by that day and time, the expected line and confusion will have thinned out.
> 
> We have Fastpass+ already picked for 3 attractions on each of our 2 days and will still get regular FP from what I've read here (i.e. double-dipping).  I'm used to using a Touring Plan, but with all these changes happening at once, my head is spinning on how I'm going to handle this.  So much for a relaxing, stress-free vacation.
> 
> My DD12 is in a wheelchair but has other, global disabilities including being non-verbal and g-tube fed.  This profoundly affects how we can tour the park.  I have received three different responses from the 3 cast members I spoke with on the phone over the last 36 hours.  My questions/concerns were particular to the DAC but more specifically to the fact that she is in a wheelchair, but that is not her only disability.  The fact that none of them can give me a consistent answer is frightening at best.
> 
> My other concern is the $2500+ that I spent last year on new, still unused, 10 day NE PH tickets for the 5 of us.  If Disney is no longer a viable option due to these changes, will they allow me a refund on these unused tickets?
> 
> Disney has been so good to us over the last 7 years (going 1-2x/year).  I agree that something needed to be done.  However, this "plan" is clearly not it.  Ugh!



The people in the call centers are NOT actually at the parks, and generally do not have accurate or helpful information about the way disabilities are handled in the park.

You actually will have a better chance of getting info here.  Do you have a concern or question over how the system will work?

I can tell you, as a person with multiple disabilities who is a full-time wheelchair user, I have experienced an equivalent system that has been in place for a ride in DCA for over a year, and it actually works out quite well.  I am nervous, but mostly about the actual acquiring of the DAS card...  Hope you have a good trip!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just back tonight from WDW, and I was experimenting with how using FP+ would work for my son.  Pretty well, actually.  We never "double=dipped", because 3 popular attractions was about all we could do per day, along with other things that have small lines (we toured parks from about 9-2/3 each day).  I doubt many special needs families get much out of the double dipping option.

We rode Spaceship Earth on 2 days using FP+, which kept us off the handicapped entrance.  I was able to have him walk in, using a FP+ instead.  Also enjoyed the regular entrance to Test Track, same deal, was able to have him walk in with FP+.  (I tried this on Midway Mania with less success, forgot about all those stairs on the regular/FP line.)

As sean went thru the FP regular lines, people got impatient and tried to pass him because he is slow.  Made me think, "hey, you want people like him on the regular lines, this is what you get"     Meanwhile, so what he is slow, you turn a corner and there is still a short line ahead anyway.

Being able to lay out 3 FP+ per day really helped us plan our day, and I was on that AP often, moving up my FP times, or switching from rides that had no real lines.  Used it for 3 different meet and greets, too.


----------



## KPeveler

PatMcDuck said:


> Just back tonight from WDW, and I was experimenting with how using FP+ would work for my son.  Pretty well, actually.  We never "double=dipped", because 3 popular attractions was about all we could do per day, along with other things that have small lines (we toured parks from about 9-2/3 each day).  I doubt many special needs families get much out of the double dipping option.
> 
> We rode Spaceship Earth on 2 days using FP+, which kept us off the handicapped entrance.  I was able to have him walk in, using a FP+ instead.  Also enjoyed the regular entrance to Test Track, same deal, was able to have him walk in with FP+.  (I tried this on Midway Mania with less success, forgot about all those stairs on the regular/FP line.)
> 
> As sean went thru the FP regular lines, people got impatient and tried to pass him because he is slow.  Made me think, "hey, you want people like him on the regular lines, this is what you get"     Meanwhile, so what he is slow, you turn a corner and there is still a short line ahead anyway.
> 
> Being able to lay out 3 FP+ per day really helped us plan our day, and I was on that AP often, moving up my FP times, or switching from rides that had no real lines.  Used it for 3 different meet and greets, too.



Glad to hear it went well!  We are a ways out from FP+ here in CA, but it sounds great for us locals - I can reserve my FP time for California Screamin before ever leaving home!


----------



## KPeveler

I added this to the "suggestions" post (Post #4), but I wanted to add it to the end of the thread, so all those subscribed will get the added info.

If you have a smartphone or tablet, download Disney wait times apps. Rumor is that CMs will be using "My Disney Experience" app for WDW. It is unknown exactly which app will be used for Disneyland, though the names "Disney Parks" (like the one for WDW, but for other Disney Parks) and "Disney Mobile Magic." It cannot hurt to have other wait time apps on your phone, especially as they all have different capabilities (menus, etc). 

Apparently you cannot get the ride times for the "official" Disney apps until you are in the park, so you must have your GPS enabled. Having the other wait times apps will give you an idea of what to expect before you even get to the parks. Having this will keep you from going all the way to a ride only to find out it is down, or that the wait time is too long for you. This should help people plan, and take away a little of the unknown from your day.

This will keep people from going all the way across the park only to find that the wait time for the desired is too long to wait.  This will let you check for the ride with the wait time that works best for your current schedule and the wait times for the rides/shows surrounding it.  If you know you are about to take an hour to eat, then look for a ride you desire with a very long wait time.  If you happen to see a "must do" with a short wait time at that moment, then you can snag a Return Pass.

There are several apps out there that are free or low cost.  Other than the official Disney ones, the wait times app that I like the best is "MouseWait" - there is one for WDW and one for DL.  

This is just one more tool available to help people be able to plan a little better.


----------



## Mom2six

Are they planning to work to make the wait times more accurate?  Often the wait times are inflated and so a return time based on an overly high wait time will mean waiting longer than everyone else. There have been some threads lately about how some attractions almost always post a long wait even if it isn't true.  For instance, recently someone commented on how Toy Story Mania said it was a 70 min. wait but they were only in line for 25 min.  

My son only has about 3 hours tolerance for the parks.  I don't want to wait longer than we have to.


----------



## SueM in MN

seidelhd said:


> We'll be at WDW 10/13 and 10/14 after a 3 day cruise on the Disney Dream.  We got our Magic Bands in the mail today, but from what I was told, we have to go to our resort first to get them activated before we can use them.  We then will need to go to City Hall @MK to figure out what to do about the DAC.  I'm hoping that by that day and time, the expected line and confusion will have thinned out.
> 
> *We have Fastpass+ already picked for 3 attractions on each of our 2 days and will still get regular FP from what I've read here (i.e. double-dipping).  I'm used to using a Touring Plan, *but with all these changes happening at once, my head is spinning on how I'm going to handle this.  So much for a relaxing, stress-free vacation.


For right now, while they are still testing Fastpass +, you will be able to get both. Once Fastpass + is totally rolled out, Fastpass will be going away. 

A touring plan will still be helpful, even if only to know which park is likely to be busiest. 



> My DD12 is in a wheelchair but has other, global disabilities including being non-verbal and g-tube fed.  This profoundly affects how we can tour the park.  I have received three different responses from the 3 cast members I spoke with on the phone over the last 36 hours.  My questions/concerns were particular to the DAC but more specifically to the fact that she is in a wheelchair, but that is not her only disability.  The fact that none of them can give me a consistent answer is frightening at best.
> 
> My other concern is the $2500+ that I spent last year on new, still unused, 10 day NE PH tickets for the 5 of us.  If Disney is no longer a viable option due to these changes, will they allow me a refund on these unused tickets?
> 
> Disney has been so good to us over the last 7 years (going 1-2x/year).  I agree that something needed to be done.  However, this "plan" is clearly not it.  Ugh!


I'm not sure what your questions are, but as was already pointed out, the people in the call center are not actually at the parks. 
I'm sure for the DAS roll-out, they probably have a script to use and are not supposed to stray from it. Your question is likely not on the script. 

The information in post one of this thread is not complete yet (I have to work on it around my work schedule and my DD had some medical issues this week).
I have some things written up, but need to finalize and add them - hopefully tonight. 

For guests with wheelchairs - IF mobility is their only need, they will not need a GAC and will use whatever is listed as the 'mobility entrance' for each attraction. 
I have the mobility entrances listed in a post in the disABILITIES FAQs thread near the top of this board. WDW has a lot of attractions that have Mainstream lines, which means the regular line is wheelchair accessible. 
People whose ONLY need is mobility will use those Mainstream lines. 

People who have other needs besides mobility/using a wheelchair, will get a DAS. 

We don't know yet whether or not all attractions will use DAS. It's possible that some will not because they always have a short wait.

Since the program is new, I would expect some glitches early on and not be concerned about those. Keep checking back here for people's experiences before being concerned about canceling your tickets. Disney honestly wants to get things right and meet the needs of people with disabilities.
Most of the news articles ( and most people) think this new program was just quickly made up in reaction to stories about abuse that have been in the news earlier in 2013. 
I can tell you for certain that this new system has been in the works for several years. Disney's one aim was the abuse people heard of, but the bigger aim was to make things more consistent for people with disabilities.


----------



## lanejudy

seidelhd said:


> ... My DD12 is in a wheelchair but has other, global disabilities including being non-verbal and g-tube fed.  This profoundly affects how we can tour the park.  I have received three different responses from the 3 cast members I spoke with on the phone over the last 36 hours.  My questions/concerns were particular to the DAC but more specifically to the fact that she is in a wheelchair, but that is not her only disability.  The fact that none of them can give me a consistent answer is frightening at best. ...



As others have said, I wouldn't expect phone CMs to have many DAS answers now or even in the coming weeks.  Some have never set foot in WDW, to say nothing of dealing with disabilities there.

I'd suggest that you go to Guest Relations at the park and discuss your daughter's challenges.  Rather than stating she "has other, global disabilities including being non-verbal and g-tube fed" you probably should elaborate on how those other disabilities impact her experience in the parks.  To someone who doesn't "live" disabilities day-in and day-out, that probably sounds more like "she doesn't talk and can't eat" which on the surface doesn't directly correspond to any accommmodations currently available with GAC and therefore not likely to be construed a DAS accommodation either.  If it impacts her ability to be in lines, you'll need to specifically explain that to Guest Relations.  Remember, the DAS is only for accommodations related to accessing rides/attractions, it has no bearing on movement around/throughout the park or restaurants or transportation, etc.  

If the wheelchair is her only "need" as related to accessing ride lines, she will not need the DAS (nor Return Times) and you may tour using FP/FP+ and accessing the noted mobility entrances.

Enjoy your land/sea vacation!  I'm sure it will be magical for your DD!


----------



## Splashboat

KPeveler said:


> If you have a smartphone or tablet, download Disney wait times apps. Rumor is that CMs will be using "My Disney Experience" app for WDW.



Will a tablet work in the parks?


----------



## Gracie09

Splashboat said:


> Will a tablet work in the parks?



Sure if it's wifi or can be used over the 3G/4g etc network. All a tablet really is is a big smartphone without the phone.


----------



## SueM in MN

KPeveler said:


> If you have a smartphone or tablet, download Disney wait times apps. Rumor is that CMs will be using "My Disney Experience" app for WDW. It is unknown exactly which app will be used for Disneyland, though the names "Disney Parks" (like the one for WDW, but for other Disney Parks) and "Disney Mobile Magic." It cannot hurt to have other wait time apps on your phone, especially as they all have different capabilities (menus, etc).
> 
> *Apparently you cannot get the ride times for the "official" Disney apps until you are in the park, so you must have your GPS enabled. *Having the other wait times apps will give you an idea of what to expect before you even get to the parks. Having this will keep you from going all the way to a ride only to find out it is down, or that the wait time is too long for you. This should help people plan, and take away a little of the unknown from your day.


The first WDW app was Mobile Magic.
It did have wait times available only in the park. If you were out of the park, you could get limited information - sort of a stoplight system with green being "Ride Now" and red something like "extended wait.

For WDW, the newer app is My Disney Experience, which can be personalized send track things like your Dining Reservations. 
My Disney Experience for WDW does have current wait times, and you don't have to be in a park to get them. All you need to have is an internet connection.


Mom2six said:


> Are they planning to work to make the wait times more accurate?  Often the wait times are inflated and so a return time based on an overly high wait time will mean waiting longer than everyone else. There have been some threads lately about how some attractions almost always post a long wait even if it isn't true.  For instance, recently someone commented on how Toy Story Mania said it was a 70 min. wait but they were only in line for 25 min.
> 
> My son only has about 3 hours tolerance for the parks.  I don't want to wait longer than we have to.


This is a link to an article from 2010 that talked about the systems WDW was using to track wait times.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/28/business/media/28disney.html?_r=0

That was before Fastpass Plus and was used to try to keep lines moving along.
I have heard they used it to do things like give "Bonus Fastpasses" for attractions that had short waits. For example, people who got a Fastpass for Winnie the Pooh ride, might have gotten a "use now" Fastpass for Mickey's Philharmagic because it had no wait. 

They are using it for generating the wait times for My Disney Experience. 
It is in their best interest to get the wait times more accurate - people going by an attraction with a posted wait of 70 minutes are less likely to get into that line than if the posted wait is shorter. And, although people in line might be happy to wait 25 minutes when they expected to wait 70, they also come to expect that all waits will be shorter than what is posted.
How accurate the posted wait time is may also depend on whether Fastpass Plus has been installed on that attraction or not. I believe they are setting times more accurately on the Fastpass Plus attractions 

Now that WDW has switched to RFID cards, they have some other tools for figuring out where people are and how long they are waiting. I think with those tools, they can post more accurate wait times.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> As others have said, I wouldn't expect phone CMs to have many DAS answers now or even in the coming weeks.  Some have never set foot in WDW, to say nothing of dealing with disabilities there.
> 
> I'd suggest that you go to Guest Relations at the park and discuss your daughter's challenges.  *Rather than stating she "has other, global disabilities including being non-verbal and g-tube fed" you probably should elaborate on how those other disabilities impact her experience in the parks.  To someone who doesn't "live" disabilities day-in and day-out, that probably sounds more like "she doesn't talk and can't eat" which on the surface doesn't directly correspond to any accommmodations currently available with GAC and therefore not likely to be construed a DAS accommodation either.  If it impacts her ability to be in lines, you'll need to specifically explain that to Guest Relations.  Remember, the DAS is only for accommodations related to accessing rides/attractions, it has no bearing on movement around/throughout the park or restaurants or transportation, etc.  *
> 
> If the wheelchair is her only "need" as related to accessing ride lines, she will not need the DAS (nor Return Times) and you may tour using FP/FP+ and accessing the noted mobility entrances.
> 
> Enjoy your land/sea vacation!  I'm sure it will be magical for your DD!


Very important point.

I know some people have posted/said things like, "it's  obvious my son has Down Syndrome, so I don't understand what CMs want from me?"

The things the CMs need from you are just the sort of things lanejudy mentioned - how does the disability relate/affect accessing or experiencing attractions.
An overall statement like "global delays" won't tell them what they need to know and neither will a diagnosis (like Down Syndrome or any other diagnosis). Some people with a particular diagnosis might have many, very few or no needs related to accessing/experiencing attractions. 
Without more information, a CM who has never met the guest before has to guess what the needs are.


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> There's not information at this time whether all attractions will have Fastpass + or not when it is actually rolled out ( as of October 2013, it is still in testing phase).
> 
> We also don't know for sure whether all attractions will have DAS or not.
> 
> For those that have both, a DAS holder could choose whether to get a Fastpass/Fastpass + or use the DAS.
> Fastpass/Fastpass + would need to be used under the rules for that program! which includes a 'window' of time it needs to be used in.
> Rumors are that DAS return times won't expire.




I sent an email to Disney on Friday asking questions and voicing some of my concerns. One of the questions I asked was which attractions would be applicable for the DAS. My son is limited on what he can ride right now. 

That would be very helpful if DAS times don't expire. But reading one of the links said that the return cards for w/c would be void after a certain time, so it looks like those in particular will expire?

Mostly every attraction has a FP+ queue now. But not all are w/c accessible, such as Spaceship Earth.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> I sent an email to Disney on Friday asking questions and voicing some of my concerns. One of the questions I asked was which attractions would be applicable for the DAS. My son is limited on what he can ride right now.


That is not known yet, but as we get reports from people, it will become clearer.


> That would be very helpful if DAS times don't expire. But reading one of the links said that the return cards for w/c would be void after a certain time, so it looks like those in particular will expire?
> 
> Mostly every attraction has a FP+ queue now. But not all are w/c accessible, such as Spaceship Earth.


All the sources I have found point to DAS Return Times not expiring.

For attractions without Mainstream lines (like Spaceship Earth), they will be giving out return passes. Rumor is good that those will expire at a point (probably an hour). 
Rumor, possibly true, is that at WDW, guests with DAS will be able to get a DAS Return Time for those attractions. But, it's also possible that they will use the attraction return passes instead if they need the accessible line.
That would allow them to use the DAS for an attraction that has a Mainstream line.

For Spaceship Earth, they already had a system in place for guest who needed special access and I think they will probably keep that process at Spaceship Earth.
A CM was stationed at the exit with a clipboard, tasking down names and the number of people in each group. The CM could usually give a pretty accurate idea of the wait time. Guests could wait in the seats in the area or have part of their party wait there while some played games and came back close to the time they were given.
At the ride time, a CM came down the exit and lead a number of groups of guests to board at the same time.
It seemed to work well for most people and for ride flow.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Most of us have had our training for this new card. I had mine a few days ago.
The point of it is to make it so you are virtually waiting in line.


----------



## seidelhd

Thank your for the replies directly to my post.  As I stated, we have been successfully using the GAC 1-2 times/year for the last 7 years.  I am fully aware that I will need to tell the CM what accommodations will be needed.  I was making generalizations about my daughter only for my above post.

We have loved the commitment that Disney has made to providing magical vacations and memories to those with disabilities in general and my daughter (and the rest of my family) specifically.  I do feel that they still have that commitment.  

However, the fact that call center cast members do not have accurate information on the new system, but are speaking as if what they are saying is gospel is unacceptable.  It makes no difference if they have been to the parks or not.  With this specifically, Disney has done a horrible job educating and training their front-line people.  The outgoing message needed to be consistent, even if it was "we dont have specific information about this important plan that we are implementing in 10 days and may fully ruin your $3000 vacation."

The inconsistent information given and radio silence over the last 10 days, however, has just increased the FUD.  In this day/age of 24 hour, instantaneous news and the internet, Disney should have planned better or responded more quickly (and not with the useless letter from Meg Crofton). 

My biggest concern actually is going to be the amount of time spent at Guest Services to even get the DAC.  In the past it was very simple.  From what I have been reading (again FUD b/c it has not rolled out yet), I suspect that will no longer be the case.  Since we will be on the Dream from 10/10 - 10/13, we won't know what has happened over the previous 4 days until we are on our way to WDW from Port Canaveral.


----------



## phorsenuf

I'm saddened by this change (though I understand why they do it).

I'm in an odd situation.  I have various health issues and have used a GAC for quite a few years.  I have heart and lung problems, as well as a walking and standing disability.  I can get through life on a day to day basis, but for anything involved, like Disney, it's pretty rough.
My husband also has issues.  He smashed both feet years ago in an accident and has lingering problems and he needs a new hip.  What a pair we make.  

My husband and I like to go over for a few hours on the weekends maybe a couple times a month.  The gac would allow us to ride a few rides before I (or he) was kaput.  Then we would head home.  One of the benefits of living local and having an AP I guess.  

Now with the new policy I just don't see that happening.  It will be a waste going since most of the time we'll be sitting on a bench, in the heat, waiting.  We aren't going to walk around or criss cross back and forth to rides because that will just do us in sooner.  I can't use a wheelchair because he can't push me nor me him.  We also are not going to plunk down $50 each to rent a scooter because we want a little Disney magic for a few hours on a Saturday afternoon.  

Unfortunately I guess we fall through the cracks on this one.


----------



## clanmcculloch

phorsenuf said:


> I'm saddened by this change (though I understand why they do it).
> 
> I'm in an odd situation.  I have various health issues and have used a GAC for quite a few years.  I have heart and lung problems, as well as a walking and standing disability.  I can get through life on a day to day basis, but for anything involved, like Disney, it's pretty rough.
> My husband also has issues.  He smashed both feet years ago in an accident and has lingering problems and he needs a new hip.  What a pair we make.
> 
> My husband and I like to go over for a few hours on the weekends maybe a couple times a month.  The gac would allow us to ride a few rides before I (or he) was kaput.  Then we would head home.  One of the benefits of living local and having an AP I guess.
> 
> Now with the new policy I just don't see that happening.  It will be a waste going since most of the time we'll be sitting on a bench, in the heat, waiting.  We aren't going to walk around or criss cross back and forth to rides because that will just do us in sooner.  I can't use a wheelchair because he can't push me nor me him.  We also are not going to plunk down $50 each to rent a scooter because we want a little Disney magic for a few hours on a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Unfortunately I guess we fall through the cracks on this one.



Would you be able to schedule FP+? for those few attractions you wanted to go to?


----------



## phorsenuf

clanmcculloch said:


> Would you be able to schedule FP+? for those few attractions you wanted to go to?



Don't you need to have the magic band for that?


----------



## mrzrich

phorsenuf said:


> Don't you need to have the magic band for that?



Hi Phorse

It is the general thought, that once FP+ is fully implemented, AP holders will be able to use FP+.

Some AP holders have actually booked weekend resorts stays and gotten their MBs.  After their trip is over, apparrently some have been able to continue to schedule FP+ into November.

As for the ECV or Scooter, You can probably find one on Craigslist.  Then you and DH can take turns using it.  (Of course haters will hate and think you are faking when they see you switch.)


----------



## clanmcculloch

phorsenuf said:


> Don't you need to have the magic band for that?



Last rumour I heard is that an attempt at a full roll-out of FP+ is being targeted for some time in late November so not too far away.  That doesn't help you in the short time between now and then but at least in the near future that'll be an option.

Didn't I read that all AP holders are being mailed magic bands?  Maybe you have to register it with MDE to get it?  I haven't been paying much attention to MDE and FP+ stuff since it's subject to a lot of change before my next trip and I don't want to overwhelm myself.  If nothing else, I'd get the AP registered in MDE and see if it gives the option.  Some people are able to book them though I can't seem to find any info about patterns behind who can and who can't.


----------



## mrzrich

Just wanted to add, that I know I sound like a broken record, but I REALLY wish they had waited to make this change until after FP+ was fully implemented.  It would have eased a lot of anxiety for many of us.


----------



## disney david

mrzrich said:


> Just wanted to add, that I know I sound like a broken record, but I REALLY wish they had waited to make this change until after FP+ was fully implemented.  It would have eased a lot of anxiety for many of us.



I just need to ask because  I having a hard time understanding why waiting will help people. Their not turning back from fast pass plus their going full steam ahead. So what vendor to Disney would it be to wait if they delay either people will panic. That their something wrong if they delay both. Fast pass plus is basically implemented already jus waiting for a few more resorts to come online.  So could you please tell me why waiting for fast pass plus that you make reservation before you get to Disney will help a system that will be done while your at the park.


----------



## clanmcculloch

Until FP+ is implemented for offsite AP holders, could you take this time to check out a bunch of the less popular attractions?  We've found that we enjoy many of the non-headliners/attractions that rarely have any wait just as much if not more in some cases than the headliners.  Open yourselves up to more things around the parks.  You'll be back again once you have FP+.  Also, if you head to the parks significantly earlier or you wait until late at night then you'll find that wait times are drastically lower and you might not need any kind of accommodation.



disney david said:


> I just need to ask because  I having a hard time understanding why waiting will help people. Their not turning back from fast pass plus their going full steam ahead. So what vendor to Disney would it be to wait if they delay either people will panic. That their something wrong if they delay both. Fast pass plus is basically implemented already jus waiting for a few more resorts to come online.  So could you please tell me why waiting for fast pass plus that you make reservation before you get to Disney will help a system that will be done while your at the park.



In the past with a GAC she was able to use an alternate entrance to avoid backtracking involved with collecting FPs.  This does not seem to be an option with the new DAS.  With FP+ she would be able to book her attractions so no need for excess walking or waiting around on a DAS after shlepping over to an attraction to get one.

FP+ is NOT implemented for offsite guests.  As a local, she's an offsite guest.  With the implementation of the new DAS she's losing her current method of being able to get onto a mere few attractions per park visit but the new method that will most likely work for her (FP+) won't be in effect until a later date making many of the attractions unattainable for her.  I agree that it would have been nice if FP+ was fully rolled out before this change.  It's not though so we're all trying to work together to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## cmwade77

disney david said:


> I just need to ask because  I having a hard time understanding why waiting will help people. Their not turning back from fast pass plus their going full steam ahead. So what vendor to Disney would it be to wait if they delay either people will panic. That their something wrong if they delay both. Fast pass plus is basically implemented already jus waiting for a few more resorts to come online.  So could you please tell me why waiting for fast pass plus that you make reservation before you get to Disney will help a system that will be done while your at the park.



It would help, because FP+ will work for many to avoid even needing the DAS pass, but there are a lot that this wouldn't help. But given that, it would help the transition ease through a bit better.


----------



## mrzrich

disney david said:


> I just need to ask because  I having a hard time understanding why waiting will help people. Their not turning back from fast pass plus their going full steam ahead. So what vendor to Disney would it be to wait if they delay either people will panic. That their something wrong if they delay both. Fast pass plus is basically implemented already jus waiting for a few more resorts to come online.  So could you please tell me why waiting for fast pass plus that you make reservation before you get to Disney will help a system that will be done while your at the park.




For my family, having the ability to schedule a few FP+ would allow us to rehearse the day with our son.  Our son does well on a schedule. When the schedule is deviated from, we has screaming, kicking, jumping, flapping. 

First Rockin Roller Coaster, then TOT, then Ice Cream. For at least 5 years this has been his DHS schedule.  With the old GAC we were able to rehearse his schedule.  

When FP + is fully implemented, we will be able to rehearse this schedule. 

At the present time we can not rehearse a schedule because we are going in Mid October, our resort does not have FP+ and we can not change resorts. 

If the DAS means coming back for TOT in an hour, we may have a problem.  I am hoping for the best, but I still wish we qualified for FP +.


----------



## disney david

Now I get it more sorry fast pass plus is new so I Sidney at first see why it would affect das but now I do.


----------



## disney david

mrzrich said:


> For my family, having the ability to schedule a few FP+ would allow us to rehearse the day with our son.  Our son does well on a schedule. When the schedule is deviated from, we has screaming, kicking, jumping, flapping.
> 
> First Rockin Roller Coaster, then TOT, then Ice Cream. For at least 5 years this has been his DHS schedule.  With the old GAC we were able to rehearse his schedule.
> 
> When FP + is fully implemented, we will be able to rehearse this schedule.
> 
> At the present time we can not rehearse a schedule because we are going in Mid October, our resort does not have FP+ and we can not change resorts.
> 
> If the DAS means coming back for TOT in an hour, we may have a problem.  I am hoping for the best, but I still wish we qualified for FP +.



Sorry now I get it

Which resort you staying at  

Be care fully some fast pass plus has short time to next appointment. Some I made have 25 min In between when one expire and one new. Yes they give you three options but some my be for later and some earlier so it my not work out. I hope that they increase the limit to more then  three or be able to park hop


For example I going to Dhs and picked toy story mania for 9-10 then my next one is muppets 1015-1115 then another one at 1140. So yes if you get their right at 9 you have a 115 to your next one I just giving this to you so you be prepared not all are that close I could of picked afternoon but wanted you story first just in case I decide not to do the others that won't get canceled.

And the next day I go to Epcot and 950-1050 for one 1125-1225 for the other and 1235-135 for the last so closer together.


----------



## bookgirl

I have been talking to my mom about the new DAS and she's not upset and says we'll just take it as it comes.  I'm hoping for her knee that they will have some kind of pass to skip stairs in the few rides and stadium shows that still have them.  

I don't trust the thought of speaking to the attractions CM's, I don't think it will matter how much training they give the CMs there will be the same mix of answers depending on who's got what opinion and what kind of mood they are in, so I figure that if we fall into the category that has to rely on a attraction CM to accommodate us we'll just have to wing it and see how it works out either way. 


I will be keeping notes and names and providing feedback good or bad.  I'm actually in support of changing the system and I think feedback is critical to making a better working system.  I know I'd be more willing to listen to customers if they at least tried the new system in good faith and were fair and balanced in their comments.


----------



## buffettgirl

mrzrich said:


> Just wanted to add, that I know I sound like a broken record, but I REALLY wish they had waited to make this change until after FP+ was fully implemented.  It would have eased a lot of anxiety for many of us.



This article is pretty interesting. http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201309/3695/

I think the reason they had to activate DAS first is that so many people were using the old GAC system.   It's not even that people were abusing the system.  
I think that until they got the new DAS system going, they were never going to be able to have an accurate line count, for anyone.  DAS or non-DAS user.


----------



## lanejudy

phorsenuf said:


> ...  I have heart and lung problems, as well as a walking and standing disability.  ...  I can't use a wheelchair because he can't push me nor me him.  ...



Actually, it sounds like possibly you could both benefit from a wheelchair.  Push it (empty) when you are walking, have a seat available when standing gets to be too much.  Let it carry your bags or whatever.  The two of you can trade off.  A manual wheelchair is $12 to rent at the parks, or you could probably purchase a low cost one...after 10 visits or so it's paid for itself.  If you go that often, and it sounds like you probably do, that would be cost-efficient and help both of you.

Just a suggestion.  I hope you find a way to continue enjoying WDW!


----------



## KPeveler

seidelhd said:


> Thank your for the replies directly to my post.  As I stated, we have been successfully using the GAC 1-2 times/year for the last 7 years.  I am fully aware that I will need to tell the CM what accommodations will be needed.  I was making generalizations about my daughter only for my above post.
> 
> We have loved the commitment that Disney has made to providing magical vacations and memories to those with disabilities in general and my daughter (and the rest of my family) specifically.  I do feel that they still have that commitment.
> 
> However, the fact that call center cast members do not have accurate information on the new system, but are speaking as if what they are saying is gospel is unacceptable.  It makes no difference if they have been to the parks or not.  With this specifically, Disney has done a horrible job educating and training their front-line people.  The outgoing message needed to be consistent, even if it was "we dont have specific information about this important plan that we are implementing in 10 days and may fully ruin your $3000 vacation."
> 
> The inconsistent information given and radio silence over the last 10 days, however, has just increased the FUD.  In this day/age of 24 hour, instantaneous news and the internet, Disney should have planned better or responded more quickly (and not with the useless letter from Meg Crofton).
> 
> My biggest concern actually is going to be the amount of time spent at Guest Services to even get the DAC.  In the past it was very simple.  From what I have been reading (again FUD b/c it has not rolled out yet), I suspect that will no longer be the case.  Since we will be on the Dream from 10/10 - 10/13, we won't know what has happened over the previous 4 days until we are on our way to WDW from Port Canaveral.



I agree that the call center CMs should know more in order to provide better answers, but honestly, they often give incorrect info when it comes to disabilities, well before the DAS was announced.

Also, I too dread going to Guest Relations to get a DAS - here in DL there are 2 places you can get one, and that is it.  And from what I hear so far, there has been no time limit announced for AP people - we may have to go back every day! (that will change fast - I think they will come up with a short amount of time, I would think no longer than a week or so, so discourage abuse, but shorten their line).  WDW is different though, so they should handle it all much better.


----------



## Rowanonfire

I have a question.  My main disability is mostly mobility related but a wheelchair is not a solution alone for me. I will have a wheelchair, but will likely need a DAS too. When requesting a DAS, will I simply be able to say that due to disability, I need an alternative place to wait where possible, and will that be enough, or will they want to know "why"? I am worried that my condition on the surface being a mobility issue is going to work against me...


----------



## OneMoreTry

buffettgirl said:


> This article is pretty interesting. ...
> 
> I think the reason they had to activate DAS first is that so many people were using the old GAC system.   It's not even that people were abusing the system.
> ...



I rarely if ever saw someone who appeared to be abusing the system.


----------



## KPeveler

Rowanonfire said:


> I have a question.  My main disability is mostly mobility related but a wheelchair is not a solution alone for me. I will have a wheelchair, but will likely need a DAS too. When requesting a DAS, will I simply be able to say that due to disability, I need an alternative place to wait where possible, and will that be enough, or will they want to know "why"? I am worried that my condition on the surface being a mobility issue is going to work against me...



Yes, they will want to know "why" to a point.  They will not ask your disability is, and they do not hand out cards based on diagnosis.  If you tell them exactly what you just told us, they will want to know why a wheelchair or any other mobility device is not helpful.  They ask what your concerns are when touring a line, and saying "I cannot stand in a line" is the what but not the why.

They want to know why, because many people have misconceptions about what the system will provide for them (many people think it means they skip lines or will be provided with a place to sit in the line).  So, I would be prepared to explain why your disability prevents you from not only waiting in lines, but why a wheelchair will not help you.


----------



## Rowanonfire

KPeveler said:


> Yes, they will want to know "why" to a point.  They will not ask your disability is, and they do not hand out cards based on diagnosis.  If you tell them exactly what you just told us, they will want to know why a wheelchair or any other mobility device is not helpful.  They ask what your concerns are when touring a line, and saying "I cannot stand in a line" is the what but not the why.
> 
> They want to know why, because many people have misconceptions about what the system will provide for them (many people think it means they skip lines or will be provided with a place to sit in the line).  So, I would be prepared to explain why your disability prevents you from not only waiting in lines, but why a wheelchair will not help you.



Thanks, good to know...Along with my disabilities I also have social anxiety, so while knowing what to say to a stranger is fine, when people ask questions etc I can get a little panicky. I will maybe make a list of my needs to make it easier for myself.


----------



## ttintagel

Hollywoodhaha said:


> Most of us have had our training for this new card. I had mine a few days ago.
> The point of it is to make it so you are virtually waiting in line.



Have they been doing any training for access for disabilities that aren't covered under the new card?


----------



## buffettgirl

OneMoreTry said:


> I rarely if ever saw someone who appeared to be abusing the system.



Except for those pesky people who were selling their services. And the ones selling GACs on Ebay. And the parenting boards where there were openly telling each other what to say in order to get one. 

Aside from those people, the majority were legit uses, and it was simply an overabundance of legitimate GAC users.


----------



## KPeveler

Rowanonfire said:


> Thanks, good to know...Along with my disabilities I also have social anxiety, so while knowing what to say to a stranger is fine, when people ask questions etc I can get a little panicky. I will maybe make a list of my needs to make it easier for myself.



This brings up a good point.  It is perfectly acceptable to write a letter yourself to give to a Cast Member, explaining your needs.  I did this the first time I got a GAC, since I have too have social phobias and I have problems asking authority figures for things.  I have been to Disneyland literally over 500 times, but I still get nervous in these situations.  I also have severe ADHD that makes me just never shut up and I end up flustered and off-topic... which leaves me with a very confused CM.

Please note, I am *not *talking about a note from a doctor or therapist or other medical professional.  I am talking about a note you wrote yourself.

I am now working on a post about writing a note yourself, and I will post it on both DAS threads, as well as adding it to the "suggestions" post in the beginning of the thread.


----------



## KPeveler

Rowanonfire said:


> Thanks, good to know...Along with my disabilities I also have social anxiety, so while knowing what to say to a stranger is fine, when people ask questions etc I can get a little panicky. I will maybe make a list of my needs to make it easier for myself.



This brings up a good point.  It is perfectly acceptable to write a letter yourself to give to a Cast Member, explaining your needs.  I did this the first time I got a GAC, since I have too have social phobias and I have problems asking authority figures for things.  I have been to Disneyland literally over 500 times, but I still get nervous in these situations.  I also have severe ADHD that makes me just never shut up and I end up flustered and off-topic... which leaves me with a very confused CM.

Please note, I am *not *talking about a note from a doctor or therapist or other medical professional.  I am talking about a note you wrote yourself.

I am now working on a post about writing a note yourself, and I will post it on both DAS threads, as well as adding it to the "suggestions" post in the beginning of the thread.


----------



## SueM in MN

clanmcculloch said:


> Last rumour I heard is that an attempt at a full roll-out of FP+ is being targeted for some time in late November so not too far away.  That doesn't help you in the short time between now and then but at least in the near future that'll be an option.
> 
> Didn't I read that all AP holders are being mailed magic bands?  Maybe you have to register it with MDE to get it?  I haven't been paying much attention to MDE and FP+ stuff since it's subject to a lot of change before my next trip and I don't want to overwhelm myself.  If nothing else, I'd get the AP registered in MDE and see if it gives the option.  Some people are able to book them though I can't seem to find any info about patterns behind who can and who can't.


Right now only guests who are at a resort that is part of the Fastpass + trial are able to use Fastpass Plus.

When the program rolls out, I do know that Annual Passholders will be getting Magicbands. Last Spring, we traded our APs for RFID enabled cards. The place to trade them in was just for AP holders and was at the Odyssey in Epcot. 
They had displays of Magicbands and CMs stationed there to explain all about them.
We are going to WDW soon and staying at OKW, which is one of the Magicbands testing resorts. We have already gotten  our Magicband. We have not linked our AP vouchers to the Magicbands yet, but the website will allow us to.


buffettgirl said:


> This article is pretty interesting. http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201309/3695/
> 
> I think the reason they had to activate DAS first is that so many people were using the old GAC system.   It's not even that people were abusing the system.
> I think that until they got the new DAS system going, they were never going to be able to have an accurate line count, for anyone.  DAS or non-DAS user.


I read that article and really thought it has a lot of truth in it.
The are just too many people that are not able to be accounted for with GAS.
With DAS, they will have a much better count of who needs extra assistance and  where they are going to be when.


KPeveler said:


> I agree that the call center CMs should know more in order to provide better answers, but honestly, they often give incorrect info when it comes to disabilities, well before the DAS was announced.
> 
> Also, I too dread going to Guest Relations to get a DAS - here in DL there are 2 places you can get one, and that is it.  And from what I hear so far, there has been no time limit announced for AP people - we may have to go back every day! (that will change fast - I think they will come up with a short amount of time, I would think no longer than a week or so, so discourage abuse, but shorten their line).  WDW is different though, so they should handle it all much better.


I have very good confirmation that guests with Annual Passes will need a new DAS card every day if they are local guests.
Annual Passholders who are not local would be able to get a longer time limit if they have proof of length of stay ( like a resort key that shows their length of stay).



Rowanonfire said:


> I have a question.  My main disability is mostly mobility related but a wheelchair is not a solution alone for me. I will have a wheelchair, but will likely need a DAS too. When requesting a DAS, will I simply be able to say that due to disability, I need an alternative place to wait where possible, and will that be enough, or will they want to know "why"? I am worried that my condition on the surface being a mobility issue is going to work against me...


As others have posted, you need to be a lot explain what you need that just having a wheelchair won't provide.


ttintagel said:


> Have they been doing any training for access for disabilities that aren't covered under the new card?


I have heard from attraction CMs that they are getting a 90 minute training  course that covers the basics of DAS, how it relates to the attraction they work at, handing guests with disabilities and accommodations at their attraction.

And, I have also heard of people writing a note to help them sort of stay on track talking to the CMs at Guest Relations.


----------



## sweepy109

Would it be odd to go on arrival day (non park day for us) and get the card, as to not interrupt her plan for the next morning? I think waiting 20- 30 minutes for a card when she's already rehearsed her plan would cause a meltdown before we even get started.


----------



## seidelhd

sweepy109 said:


> Would it be odd to go on arrival day (non park day for us) and get the card, as to not interrupt her plan for the next morning? I think waiting 20- 30 minutes for a card when she's already rehearsed her plan would cause a meltdown before we even get started.



If you have time on your arrival day, that is an excellent idea!  In April, we stayed off site in a vacation home with my parents.  The afternoon of our arrival, my father, DD, and I drove over to AK to get tickets for my parents and my daughter's GAC.  We went to Guest Services outside the turnstiles.  It doesn't matter what park you get the card and you can use it any any of the 4 parks.  It was so much easier than dealing with the crowds in the morning at City Hall.


----------



## KPeveler

SueM in MN said:


> I have very good confirmation that guests with Annual Passes will need a new DAS card every day if they are local guests.
> Annual Passholders who are not local would be able to get a longer time limit if they have proof of length of stay ( like a resort key that shows their length of stay).




I think/hope that it will be very short-lived - the majority of Disneyland guests are Annual Passholders.  And there are people who go literally every single day, or several days a week, with profound or complex disabilities, including me.  Also, a lot of us travel solo or a person with profound needs travel with only one person with them - so we need to actually wait in that line, in the sun or heat or rain or whatever.  Going to City Hall every two weeks (what it once was for AP) was stressful enough.  

I literally do not know if I can handle going to City Hall every day I am in the parks.  It is very crowded, non-accessible... I have a feeling that Disney will quickly make it one week, or something like that, if only because putting autistic children in City Hall over and over again is going to go badly.  Even I had a panic attack when waiting in there.  

I hope Disneyland changes their mind on this one.


----------



## disney david

KPeveler said:


> I think/hope that it will be very short-lived - the majority of Disneyland guests are Annual Passholders.  And there are people who go literally every single day, or several days a week, with profound or complex disabilities, including me.  Also, a lot of us travel solo or a person with profound needs travel with only one person with them - so we need to actually wait in that line, in the sun or heat or rain or whatever.  Going to City Hall every two weeks (what it once was for AP) was stressful enough.
> 
> I literally do not know if I can handle going to City Hall every day I am in the parks.  It is very crowded, non-accessible... I have a feeling that Disney will quickly make it one week, or something like that, if only because putting autistic children in City Hall over and over again is going to go badly.  Even I had a panic attack when waiting in there.
> 
> I hope Disneyland changes their mind on this one.



It the eyes of Disney your consider a day guest  where at wdw they deal with more gear who stay longer. Not saying it right or it will last I also  think after awhile they my extant it by a couple days. Or if your staying at one of their resort they give you longer. But sometimes it hard for Disney to understand that ap at Disneyland will go more then once a week and back to back. So that could be why they figure new one each time figuring you go maybe once a week or longer so it won't be so bad on you if you had to get new one each time.


----------



## SueM in MN

KPeveler said:


> I think/hope that it will be very short-lived - the majority of Disneyland guests are Annual Passholders.  And there are people who go literally every single day, or several days a week, with profound or complex disabilities, including me.  Also, a lot of us travel solo or a person with profound needs travel with only one person with them - so we need to actually wait in that line, in the sun or heat or rain or whatever.  Going to City Hall every two weeks (what it once was for AP) was stressful enough.
> 
> I literally do not know if I can handle going to City Hall every day I am in the parks.  It is very crowded, non-accessible... I have a feeling that Disney will quickly make it one week, or something like that, if only because putting autistic children in City Hall over and over again is going to go badly.  Even I had a panic attack when waiting in there.
> 
> I hope Disneyland changes their mind on this one.


That may be something they have planned just for initial rollout that they will pull back on once the program has been in effect for a short time.

Especially at Disneyland, the 'tour guide' abuse was happening with mostly Annual Passholders. They may be wanting to put a stop to that very quickly and will pull back once they feel they have impacted that group of people.

I've also been told that getting a replacement DAS card will be much faster. First, if you've had one recently, the CM won't have as much explaining to do. 
They will also be keeping information about cards issued - registering the guest (which I am very surprised they did not think to do before). 
Because the guest is registered, they will have information about that person's DAS card available.
Some sources are saying the card will have a QR code printed on it that will allow the CMs re-issuing cards to access your picture and other information so a card can be very quickly reprinted.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

If this is going in to effect next week, shouldn't they officially announce the new program, so those who need time to plan or practice can do so? It would be awful if someone showed up for vacation next week with a plan that they practiced (like social stories for example) only to get there and find out about this major overhaul. I could see it ruining vacations for some who don't deal well with change.


----------



## phorsenuf

SueM in MN said:


> I have very good confirmation that guests with Annual Passes will need a new DAS card every day if they are local guests.



Wow.  So even more standing around in line and time wasting.  I do not feel good about these changes at all.  Seems they are making things harder and not easier for some.


----------



## lovethattink

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> If this is going in to effect next week, shouldn't they officially announce the new program, so those who need time to plan or practice can do so? It would be awful if someone showed up for vacation next week with a plan that they practiced (like social stories for example) only to get there and find out about this major overhaul. I could see it ruining vacations for some who don't deal well with change.



I agree with you completely. Last Friday, I wrote an email to Disney and part of my concerns were preparing DS ahead of time to know what to expect since mostly we've heard rumor or speculation on how it was going to work.


----------



## lanejudy

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> If this is going in to effect next week, shouldn't they officially announce the new program, so those who need time to plan or practice can do so? It would be awful if someone showed up for vacation next week with a plan that they practiced (like social stories for example) only to get there and find out about this major overhaul. I could see it ruining vacations for some who don't deal well with change.



I agree this would make logical sense to most of us.  However, Disney never officially released any information regarding GAC, so I would be highly surprised if they provided more detail than the vague announcement that hit national media last week or so.  Hopefully, unless someone was living in a cocoon in late September, they at least heard rumors about a change -- it's been on national TV news, newspapers, radio, Internet -- pretty much everywhere.  If they have an upcoming trip it would then be up to the guest to research further (as many do here).  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## cmwade77

I would just like to chime in and let everyone know that Disney is supposed to be sending me a link later today to a site that they have created and will have up and running to explain the new system. I will share it when I have it, perhaps it will provide answers to some of the questions we all have.


----------



## lanejudy

cmwade77 said:


> I would just like to chime in and let everyone know that Disney is supposed to be sending me a link later today to a site that they have created and will have up and running to explain the new system. I will share it when I have it, perhaps it will provide answers to some of the questions we all have.



Excellent!  Thanks!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

Saw this article today. Thought some of you might want to read it about the DAS.

http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201309/3695/


----------



## dreamsofdisney

MinnieLovesMickey12 said:


> Saw this article today. Thought some of you might want to read it about the DAS.
> 
> http://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201309/3695/



Very interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SueM in MN

New link to DAS FAQs on Disney Parks Blog:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/disney-parks-disability-access-service-card-fact-sheet/

_Disney Parks have an unwavering commitment to providing a welcoming and inclusive environment and accessible experiences for guests.
Disney Parks is modifying the current Guest Assistance Card program, which provides access to attractions for guests with disabilities, so it can continue to serve the guests who truly need it. The new program is designed to provide the special experience guests have come to expect from Disney. It will also help control abuse that was, unfortunately, widespread and growing at an alarming rate.
The new Disability Access Service (DAS) Card will replace the Guest Assistance Card on Oct. 9. Guests at Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort can request a Disability Access Service Card at Guest Relations. DAS Cardholders will receive a return time for attractions based on the current wait time.
Disney Parks has long recognized and accommodated guests with varying needs. Guests can visit Guest Relations to discuss their individual situation, and Disney Parks will continue to provide assistance that is responsive to their unique circumstances.

*Frequently Asked Questions

What is a Disability Access Service Card and how does it work?*
The DAS Card is designed to accommodate guests who arent able to wait in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities). A Disability Access Service Card will be issued at Guest Relations main entrance locations and will offer guests a return time for attractions based on the current wait time. As soon as the Guest finishes one attraction, they can receive a return time for another. This service can be used in addition to Disneys FASTPASS Service and Disney FastPass+ service.

*What will Disney Parks do if a Guest is concerned the DAS Card doesnt meet their needs?*
Disney Parks have long recognized and accommodated guests with varying needs and will continue to work individually with guests with disabilities to provide assistance that is responsive to their unique circumstances. Guests should visit Guest Relations to discuss their individual needs.

*Who will be eligible for a Disability Access Service Card?*
Disney Parks goal is to accommodate guests who arent able to wait in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities). Guests should visit Guest Relations to discuss their assistance needs.

*How will guests get a Disability Access Service Card?*
A Disability Access Service Card will be issued at Guest Relations main entrance locations. Guests will participate in a registration process, which also includes having their photo taken.

*Why is Disney Parks doing this?*
Disney Parks is modifying the current Guest Assistance Card program so it can continue to serve the guests who truly need it. The new program is designed to provide the special experience guests have come to expect from Disney. Disney Parks also hopes it will help control abuse that was, unfortunately, widespread and growing at an alarming rate.

*Does the DAS Cardholder have to be present to obtain a return time at an attraction?*
No. Another member of the DAS Cardholders travel party may obtain a return time but the DAS Cardholder must board the attraction with his or her party.

*Where do DAS Cardholders go to receive return times?*
At Disneyland Resort, guests will go to Guest Relations kiosks located throughout the parks to receive a return time. At Walt Disney World Resort, guests will go to the attraction to receive a return time.
Does a DAS Cardholder have to ride the attraction at the exact return time listed?
No. Return times are valid until redeemed by the DAS Cardholder.

*How long is a DAS Card valid?*
A DAS card is valid for up to 14 days depending on a guests ticket entitlement.

*Is a DAS Card issued at one Disney theme park valid at other Disney theme parks?*
Yes, the card will be valid throughout the resort at which it was issued.

*Why doesnt Disney Parks ask for proof of disability, such as a doctors note?*
Disney Parks takes Guests at their word and there are legal restrictions around asking for proof.

*Is this the only service available to Guests with disabilities?*
Disney Parks offer a variety of services to guests with disabilities, such as Disneys Handheld Device that offers assistive listening, captioning and audio description. Additionally, Disney Parks has developed a Guide for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities. This serves as a tool on how best to experience its theme parks and is expected to be available online by mid-October.

Disney Parks will continue to provide excellent guest service and accessible experiences. Guests should visit Guest Relations at any park should they feel they need assistance due to a disability.

*Does a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter need a DAS Card?*
No, a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter does not need a DAS Card. Depending on the attraction, the Guest will either wait in the standard queue or receive a return time at the attraction based on the current wait time. For some attractions at Disneyland Resort, these guests will go directly to an alternate entrance. Guests with additional needs should discuss them with Guest Relations.

*Will Disney Parks continue to provide a service to wish-granting organizations? *
The change will not affect those who are visiting on trips organized by wish granting organizations. There is a separate program for children with life-threatening illnesses.
_


----------



## stitchlovestink

SueM in MN said:


> New link to DAS FAQs on Disney Parks Blog:
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blo...rd-fact-sheet/
> 
> _Disney Parks have an unwavering commitment to providing a welcoming and inclusive environment and accessible experiences for guests.
> Disney Parks is modifying the current Guest Assistance Card program, which provides access to attractions for guests with disabilities, so it can continue to serve the guests who truly need it. The new program is designed to provide the special experience guests have come to expect from Disney. It will also help control abuse that was, unfortunately, widespread and growing at an alarming rate.
> The new Disability Access Service (DAS) Card will replace the Guest Assistance Card on Oct. 9. Guests at Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort can request a Disability Access Service Card at Guest Relations. DAS Cardholders will receive a return time for attractions based on the current wait time.
> Disney Parks has long recognized and accommodated guests with varying needs. Guests can visit Guest Relations to discuss their individual situation, and Disney Parks will continue to provide assistance that is responsive to their unique circumstances.
> 
> *Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> What is a Disability Access Service Card and how does it work?*
> The DAS Card is designed to accommodate guests who arent able to wait in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities). A Disability Access Service Card will be issued at Guest Relations main entrance locations and will offer guests a return time for attractions based on the current wait time. As soon as the Guest finishes one attraction, they can receive a return time for another. This service can be used in addition to Disneys FASTPASS Service and Disney FastPass+ service.
> 
> *What will Disney Parks do if a Guest is concerned the DAS Card doesnt meet their needs?*
> Disney Parks have long recognized and accommodated guests with varying needs and will continue to work individually with guests with disabilities to provide assistance that is responsive to their unique circumstances. Guests should visit Guest Relations to discuss their individual needs.
> 
> *Who will be eligible for a Disability Access Service Card?*
> Disney Parks goal is to accommodate guests who arent able to wait in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities). Guests should visit Guest Relations to discuss their assistance needs.
> 
> *How will guests get a Disability Access Service Card?*
> A Disability Access Service Card will be issued at Guest Relations main entrance locations. Guests will participate in a registration process, which also includes having their photo taken.
> 
> *Why is Disney Parks doing this?*
> Disney Parks is modifying the current Guest Assistance Card program so it can continue to serve the guests who truly need it. The new program is designed to provide the special experience guests have come to expect from Disney. Disney Parks also hopes it will help control abuse that was, unfortunately, widespread and growing at an alarming rate.
> 
> *Does the DAS Cardholder have to be present to obtain a return time at an attraction?*
> No. Another member of the DAS Cardholders travel party may obtain a return time but the DAS Cardholder must board the attraction with his or her party.
> 
> *Where do DAS Cardholders go to receive return times?*
> At Disneyland Resort, guests will go to Guest Relations kiosks located throughout the parks to receive a return time. At Walt Disney World Resort, guests will go to the attraction to receive a return time.
> Does a DAS Cardholder have to ride the attraction at the exact return time listed?
> No. Return times are valid until redeemed by the DAS Cardholder.
> 
> *How long is a DAS Card valid?*
> A DAS card is valid for up to 14 days depending on a guests ticket entitlement.
> 
> *Is a DAS Card issued at one Disney theme park valid at other Disney theme parks?*
> Yes, the card will be valid throughout the resort at which it was issued.
> 
> *Why doesnt Disney Parks ask for proof of disability, such as a doctors note?*
> Disney Parks takes Guests at their word and there are legal restrictions around asking for proof.
> 
> *Is this the only service available to Guests with disabilities?*
> Disney Parks offer a variety of services to guests with disabilities, such as Disneys Handheld Device that offers assistive listening, captioning and audio description. Additionally, Disney Parks has developed a Guide for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities. This serves as a tool on how best to experience its theme parks and is expected to be available online by mid-October.
> 
> Disney Parks will continue to provide excellent guest service and accessible experiences. Guests should visit Guest Relations at any park should they feel they need assistance due to a disability.
> 
> *Does a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter need a DAS Card?*
> No, a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter does not need a DAS Card. Depending on the attraction, the Guest will either wait in the standard queue or receive a return time at the attraction based on the current wait time. For some attractions at Disneyland Resort, these guests will go directly to an alternate entrance. Guests with additional needs should discuss them with Guest Relations.
> 
> *Will Disney Parks continue to provide a service to wish-granting organizations? *
> The change will not affect those who are visiting on trips organized by wish granting organizations. There is a separate program for children with life-threatening illnesses.
> _



I was just coming here to share the same link!!  

So it looks like according to this, AP holders will be able to get a DAS good for 2 weeks, just like they were issuing the last GACs for...
Based on this, DAS cards are going to be issued based on your ticket media and not based on whether you are staying on property or not....which really makes much better sense!!


----------



## livndisney

SueM in MN said:


> New link to DAS FAQs on Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/disney-parks-disability-access-service-card-fact-sheet/
> 
> _Disney Parks have an unwavering commitment to providing a welcoming and inclusive environment and accessible experiences for guests.
> Disney Parks is modifying the current Guest Assistance Card program, which provides access to attractions for guests with disabilities, so it can continue to serve the guests who truly need it. The new program is designed to provide the special experience guests have come to expect from Disney. It will also help control abuse that was, unfortunately, widespread and growing at an alarming rate.
> The new Disability Access Service (DAS) Card will replace the Guest Assistance Card on Oct. 9. Guests at Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort can request a Disability Access Service Card at Guest Relations. DAS Cardholders will receive a return time for attractions based on the current wait time.
> Disney Parks has long recognized and accommodated guests with varying needs. Guests can visit Guest Relations to discuss their individual situation, and Disney Parks will continue to provide assistance that is responsive to their unique circumstances.
> 
> *Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> What is a Disability Access Service Card and how does it work?*
> The DAS Card is designed to accommodate guests who arent able to wait in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities). A Disability Access Service Card will be issued at Guest Relations main entrance locations and will offer guests a return time for attractions based on the current wait time. As soon as the Guest finishes one attraction, they can receive a return time for another. This service can be used in addition to Disneys FASTPASS Service and Disney FastPass+ service.
> 
> *What will Disney Parks do if a Guest is concerned the DAS Card doesnt meet their needs?*
> Disney Parks have long recognized and accommodated guests with varying needs and will continue to work individually with guests with disabilities to provide assistance that is responsive to their unique circumstances. Guests should visit Guest Relations to discuss their individual needs.
> 
> *Who will be eligible for a Disability Access Service Card?*
> Disney Parks goal is to accommodate guests who arent able to wait in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities). Guests should visit Guest Relations to discuss their assistance needs.
> 
> *How will guests get a Disability Access Service Card?*
> A Disability Access Service Card will be issued at Guest Relations main entrance locations. Guests will participate in a registration process, which also includes having their photo taken.
> 
> *Why is Disney Parks doing this?*
> Disney Parks is modifying the current Guest Assistance Card program so it can continue to serve the guests who truly need it. The new program is designed to provide the special experience guests have come to expect from Disney. Disney Parks also hopes it will help control abuse that was, unfortunately, widespread and growing at an alarming rate.
> 
> *Does the DAS Cardholder have to be present to obtain a return time at an attraction?*
> No. Another member of the DAS Cardholders travel party may obtain a return time but the DAS Cardholder must board the attraction with his or her party.
> 
> *Where do DAS Cardholders go to receive return times?*
> At Disneyland Resort, guests will go to Guest Relations kiosks located throughout the parks to receive a return time. At Walt Disney World Resort, guests will go to the attraction to receive a return time.
> Does a DAS Cardholder have to ride the attraction at the exact return time listed?
> No. Return times are valid until redeemed by the DAS Cardholder.
> 
> *How long is a DAS Card valid?*
> A DAS card is valid for up to 14 days depending on a guests ticket entitlement.
> 
> *Is a DAS Card issued at one Disney theme park valid at other Disney theme parks?*
> Yes, the card will be valid throughout the resort at which it was issued.
> 
> *Why doesnt Disney Parks ask for proof of disability, such as a doctors note?*
> Disney Parks takes Guests at their word and there are legal restrictions around asking for proof.
> 
> *Is this the only service available to Guests with disabilities?*
> Disney Parks offer a variety of services to guests with disabilities, such as Disneys Handheld Device that offers assistive listening, captioning and audio description. Additionally, Disney Parks has developed a Guide for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities. This serves as a tool on how best to experience its theme parks and is expected to be available online by mid-October.
> 
> Disney Parks will continue to provide excellent guest service and accessible experiences. Guests should visit Guest Relations at any park should they feel they need assistance due to a disability.
> 
> *Does a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter need a DAS Card?*
> No, a Guest whose disability is based on the necessity to use a wheelchair or scooter does not need a DAS Card. Depending on the attraction, the Guest will either wait in the standard queue or receive a return time at the attraction based on the current wait time. For some attractions at Disneyland Resort, these guests will go directly to an alternate entrance. Guests with additional needs should discuss them with Guest Relations.
> 
> *Will Disney Parks continue to provide a service to wish-granting organizations? *
> The change will not affect those who are visiting on trips organized by wish granting organizations. There is a separate program for children with life-threatening illnesses.
> _



Am I missing something? This sounds like the DAS is now going to be just a Fastpass. Complete with having to travel to each attraction to get a return time. Why the extra layer of having to have a picture taken?


----------



## Rowanonfire

Good to hear it is 14 days it may be issued for, not 7, as previously thought.


----------



## dreamsofdisney

Great information! Glad to hear that we won't have to go through the whole spiel every day at the parks at WDW - it will be so helpful to have it for length of stay.

There was definitely a concern for our family about having to go to the actual attraction to get a return time, so it's good to have it confirmed that a "runner" can do that piece. Our DD wouldn't understand why she's there but can't ride for 20, 30, 40 mins, etc.

We have MagicBands and have been able to use FastPass+ for our trip (6 days away!) but I'm not sure how FP+ will work with DD's feeding and hydration needs, or with her notoriously inconsistent sleep schedule. I'm guessing we'll be using a combination of FP+ and DAS, and anticipate being more selective about what rides/attractions we'll be able to fit in. 

Anyone have any information as to whether there will still be accessible seating/roped off area for persons using wheelchairs or with disabilities for Illuminations or MK parades? On our previous trip, we felt that we got fewer stares and a kinder, more tolerant atmosphere in those sections...especially if DD was very "stimmy" or when we needed to give her her tube feedings.  (She has a "stroller as wheelchair" tag due to her cerebral palsy, but also has Autism.)


----------



## SueM in MN

stitchlovestink said:


> I was just coming here to share the same link!!
> 
> So it looks like according to this, AP holders will be able to get a DAS good for 2 weeks, just like they were issuing the last GACs for...
> Based on this, DAS cards are going to be issued based on your ticket media and not based on whether you are staying on property or not....which really makes much better sense!!


Up to 2 weeks is a big change.
The first reports were daily for everyone, then up to 7 days and now up to 2 weeks. So, there were things still changing.
Since these items are published in their blog now, I don't think there will be any changes to what we published.

It does say _up to 2 week_s, so that does not necessarily mean they will do AP for 2 weeks. They could still do daily for AP holders, either just to start with at both parks, or just at DL. That still fits in up to 2 weeks.
I know that DL was more of a concern with abuse of GACs than WDW was, so I guess we will see what the time is for AP holders.
(And, if it less than 2 weeks, I would not be surprised to see it quickly go up as they get comfortable that the tour group operators are not getting DAS cards.

Being based on ticket media was one of the 'proofs' of length of stay mentioned early on.


----------



## SueM in MN

livndisney said:


> Am I missing something? This sounds like the DAS is now going to be just a Fastpass. Complete with having to travel to each attraction to get a return time. Why the extra layer of having to have a picture taken?


I'm guessing for a couple of reasons:
1) to have the program consistent with DL, which has a lot more attractions where entry for guests with disabilities is not Mainstream

2) the intent of the DAS is to meet the needs of the person with a disability so they can experience attractions. That person needs to ride (and sometimes wasn't). The picture on the card will be matched to the person.

3) a picture would be useful if someone does abuse, sell or use the DAS for commercial reasons. The person can't say they didn't know the rules or pass it off to someone else to use if their picture is on it and is on file.

4) it will be basically a one at a time, non-expiring Fastpass. Although some people with disabilities are feeling that might not meet their needs, there are people without disabilities who would still feel that is a benefit they want.


dreamsofdisney said:


> Great information! Glad to hear that we won't have to go through the whole spiel every day at the parks at WDW - it will be so helpful to have it for length of stay.
> 
> There was definitely a concern for our family about having to go to the actual attraction to get a return time, so it's good to have it confirmed that a "runner" can do that piece. Our DD wouldn't understand why she's there but can't ride for 20, 30, 40 mins, etc.
> 
> We have MagicBands and have been able to use FastPass+ for our trip (6 days away!) but I'm not sure how FP+ will work with DD's feeding and hydration needs, or with her notoriously inconsistent sleep schedule. I'm guessing we'll be using a combination of FP+ and DAS, and anticipate being more selective about what rides/attractions we'll be able to fit in.
> 
> *Anyone have any information as to whether there will still be accessible seating/roped off area for persons using wheelchairs or with disabilities for Illuminations or MK parades?* On our previous trip, we felt that we got fewer stares and a kinder, more tolerant atmosphere in those sections...especially if DD was very "stimmy" or when we needed to give her her tube feedings.  (She has a "stroller as wheelchair" tag due to her cerebral palsy, but also has Autism.)


Those areas before were open to anyone with a visible need (such as mobility device) or anyone with a GAC -first come, first served and limited spots available.
There has been nothing those viewing spots, either in anything official or in any rumors at all.
My guess is that they will work it the same way - guests with visible need and those with DAS, first come, first serve.


----------



## dreamsofdisney

SueM in MN said:


> Those areas before were open to anyone with a visible need (such as mobility device) or anyone with a GAC -first come, first served and limited spots available.
> There has been nothing those viewing spots, either in anything official or in any rumors at all.
> My guess is that they will work it the same way - guests with visible need and those with DAS, first come, first serve.




Thanks for the info - that makes sense! If we can find a tucked away spot to watch parades or fireworks, we try to do that, but sometimes that option works best for us (if it's available.)


----------



## tinkerpea

So much happier to know we won't have to Q at a kiosk then go to the ride after waiting! This way we can get off one ride send somebody to the next ride along, then have a look around at other wait times or get food etc. then go ride through the FP line 

We always thought the Universal assistance pass worked really well, so this will now be the same!

Although I have to say I still think this is something that anyone who absurd the GAC cards will want! And nothing much will stop them from getting the card by explaining their needs!!


----------



## stitchlovestink

SueM in MN said:


> Up to 2 weeks is a big change.
> The first reports were daily for everyone, then up to 7 days and now up to 2 weeks. So, there were things still changing.
> Since these items are published in their blog now, I don't think there will be any changes to what we published.
> 
> It does say _up to 2 week_s, so that does not necessarily mean they will do AP for 2 weeks. They could still do daily for AP holders, either just to start with at both parks, or just at DL. That still fits in up to 2 weeks.
> I know that DL was more of a concern with abuse of GACs than WDW was, so I guess we will see what the time is for AP holders.
> (And, if it less than 2 weeks, I would not be surprised to see it quickly go up as they get comfortable that the tour group operators are not getting DAS cards.
> 
> Being based on ticket media was one of the 'proofs' of length of stay mentioned early on.



TRUE, but I would not EXPECT them to say "FOR" two weeks because that would be silly when most ticket media doesn't extend beyond 10 days!  they don't even sell a two week ticket. KWIM???  So why would they even word it that way if they weren't implying that it would apply to AP's?  The only other people who could possibly buy a ticket longer than 10 days would be (European) international travelers.  I know there are a handful but how many international travelers are in need of a DAS? Like I said, I'm sure there are a few, but that is a LONG way to travel and there is certainly a lot of waiting involved in traveling internationally!   And it appears that the main point of the DAS will be to avoid waiting in a line...well it will act as a 'place holder' for the guest. 

And remember it has pretty much been confirmed that the holder (or I am assuming a responsible party if the DAS holder is a minor or unable to sign for his/herself) of the DAS will have to sign an agreement that they understand the terms of usage of the DAS and they agree not to abuse it or to use it for monetary gain and if they do their rights to it will be revoked.


----------



## seidelhd

For our family, I see us now having 4 options for our upcoming trip at AoA.
1. FastPass+ (I already picked 3 attractions each for our 2 days coming up).
2. Traditional FP.  They are still letting you "double-dip" during the MagicBand test phase.
3. DAS card based on DD disabilities (she is more than just wheelchair bound).
4. wheelchair access line, which seems to be completely separate from the DAS.

Just like you can use both FP+ and regular FP right now, I see no reason why we could not use the DAS for some queue lines and the wheelchair return for others.  We'll be also using a good touring plan, so I'm not as worried about these changes.


----------



## SueM in MN

It hasn't been explained yet how attractions without MainstreM lines will work.
One rumor is that those attractions would use return time tickes, given out at the attraction to anyone with a mobility device/who needed to use an accessible queue. 
Another rumor is that guests with DAS cards will get a return time for those attractions, but guests without a DAS would get return time passes.

This is a list of non-Mainstream attractions at WDW. Many of them are shows and the wait for guests using the accessible line is no different than other guests 

Most attractions for all parks are listed as "Enter through standard queue" for attractions without Fastpass or "Obtain a FASTPASS OR use Standby Queue" on the Guide for Guest with Disabilities maps for each park. There is also a large red box on the maps which says "Guests with any mobility or queue related assistance needs are encouraged to use the Disney's FASTPASS option where ever possible." There is the same explanation about how to use Fastpass as on the regular park maps.
These are the attractions in each park with a different method of access other than the regular line, as listed on the map:
*MK*

WDW Railroad:Enter using ramp on the RIGHT on Main Street

WDW Railroad:Enter using wheelchair ramp on RIGHT at Frontierland

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad: Obtain Fastpass or see Host for options. If FASTPASS is not available, enter thru access on RIGHT

Country Bear Jamboree:Enter thru door on LEFT

Hall of Presidents:Enter through door on RIGHT

Liberty Square Riverboat:Enter through exit on RIGHT or LEFT

it's a small world:Follow directional signs to designated load area

Peter Pan's Flight:Obtain FASTPASS or see host for options. If Fastpass is not available, see a host for options.

Prince Charming Regal Carrousel:Enter through exit on RIGHT

Dumbo:Enter using ramp on RIGHT

Tea Party:Enter through exit on RIGHT

Space Mountain:Obtain a FASTPASS or see a host for options. If FASTPASS not available, enter through queue on RIGHT

*Epcot*

Spaceship Earth:Enter through the exit on the RIGHT or LEFT

Gran Fiesta Tour Starring the 3 Caballeros:Enter through the Standard Queue. Follow directional signs to designated load area.

American Adventure:See a host or hostess for access to second floor

Impressions de France:Enter through LEFT side of entrance hallway

*Studio*

Great Movie Ride:Enter through the Standard queue. A host will provide directions in the pre-show area

Studio Backlot Tour:Enter through the standard queue and stay to the RIGHT

Fantasmic:Enter through the standard queue and stay to the RIGHT

*Animal Kingdom*

Wildlife Express Trainroceed through standard queue. A host will direct boarding

The Boneyard:Enter through the designated access gate


----------



## dvc one day

Good list. A couple that could be added if they are not slightly off-topic:

Star Tours: They have been giving return times out since it reopened (can't remember if they did before). They do this because you can't use the standard queue in a wheelchair/ECV because of the stairs.

TSMM & KS: You can enter standard queue, but you are separated from the queue later.


----------



## SueM in MN

dvc one day said:


> Good list. A couple that could be added if they are not slightly off-topic:
> 
> Star Tours: They have been giving return times out since it reopened (can't remember if they did before). They do this because you can't use the standard queue in a wheelchair/ECV because of the stairs.
> 
> TSMM & KS: You can enter standard queue, but you are separated from the queue later.


All of those are still considered a Mainstream Lines.

Toy Story Mania, Kilimanjaro Safari, Splash Mountain and Dinosaur all have stairs somewhere in the main line that have a bypass for guests who can't do stairs. Space Mountain has stairs in one side and not the other from what I remember. 

Star Tours was not giving out return tickets before the renovation any time that we went. In the past when they did it for various attractions, it was usually for a temporary problem - like more people than the accessible area or waiting area could accommodate or there was some issue with using the area.

This is what is listed on the park map for guests with disabilities for StarTours.
Mobility Access: Obtain a FASTPASS OR see a host for options.
If FASTPASS is not available, enter through standard queue. See a host for Transfer Access Seat.

I have not been on StarTours with DD who uses a wheelchair since the renovation (each time we have been there, it has been out of service, has a long line because it just came back into service, we have just eaten or DD is physically not in shape to go).
It did not have stairs prior to renovation, at least in one of the lines. I don't think that changed during the renovation and they may limit numbers of guests in the building at one time with mobility issues for other reasons (like size of waiting area, evacuation purposes - once you are in the boarding area, the accessible wait out is to continue through one of the ride cars.)


----------



## clanmcculloch

stitchlovestink said:


> TRUE, but I would not EXPECT them to say "FOR" two weeks because that would be silly when most ticket media doesn't extend beyond 10 days!  they don't even sell a two week ticket. KWIM???  So why would they even word it that way if they weren't implying that it would apply to AP's?  The only other people who could possibly buy a ticket longer than 10 days would be (European) international travelers.  I know there are a handful but how many international travelers are in need of a DAS? Like I said, I'm sure there are a few, but that is a LONG way to travel and there is certainly a lot of waiting involved in traveling internationally!   And it appears that the main point of the DAS will be to avoid waiting in a line...well it will act as a 'place holder' for the guest.



While there may be only 10 days of park admissions, many of us with special needs kiddos can't be in the parks every day.  We would only need 9, maybe 10 (depending on arrival and departure day timing though it's rare for us to go to a park those days) days of park admissions for a 13 night/14 day stay since every 3rd day has to be a resort day for us or DD15 will be melting down.  Since promotions on resort reservations (at least for non-UK guests) typically can't exceed 14 nights, a 14 day max DAS makes sense.  It would be  nice if there was a way to get longer time if the resort reservation exceeded 14 days like for many UK guests but at this point it looks like that's not the plan.


----------



## Rowanonfire

UK guests can get 14 day or 21 day tickets. And there are plenty of UK visitors.


----------



## SueM in MN

Here is the link to the WDW website page for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/guests-with-disabilities/disabilities-cognitive/

A page with more information:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/guests-with-disabilities/disabilities-cognitive/

It includes a link to the new guidebook, which looks very complete(41 pages)
It has a wonderful table listing each attraction in one place, with information on things like bumps, surprises, getting wet. 
Much of the information in the guide is applicable to guests with any type of disability.
https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...disabilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide.pdf


----------



## Sparkly

Rowanonfire said:


> UK guests can get 14 day or 21 day tickets. And there are plenty of UK visitors.



Yes, UK guests typically stay 2 or 3 weeks. I think if you were to stay 3 weeks, you could probably explain to a CM and see if they could extend the DAS by a week.


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> Here is the link to the WDW website page for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/guests-with-disabilities/disabilities-cognitive/
> 
> A page with more information:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/guests-with-disabilities/disabilities-cognitive/
> 
> It includes a link to the new guidebook, which looks very complete(41 pages)
> It has a wonderful table listing each attraction in one place, with information on things like bumps, surprises, getting wet.
> Much of the information in the guide is applicable to guests with any type of disability.
> https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...disabilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide.pdf



Thanks for posting the links. So far, I'm very impressed with Disney. I sure wish my computer could open the pdf guidebook. It loads it part way then stops and my computer freezes. Were you able to open it?

From what I did read, I feel pleased that although I did not get a response back from Disney from the email I sent, it sure looks like many of my concerns are addressed. I sure hope I can open the pdf and get a chance to read it. Hopefully the rest of my concerns are addressed there. 

This link in particular gave me a sense of relief and confidence in Disney. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/cognitive-disabilities-services/


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> Thanks for posting the links. So far, I'm very impressed with Disney. I sure wish my computer could open the pdf guidebook. It loads it part way then stops and my computer freezes. Were you able to open it?
> 
> From what I did read, I feel pleased that although I did not get a response back from Disney from the email I sent, it sure looks like many of my concerns are addressed. I sure hope I can open the pdf and get a chance to read it. Hopefully the rest of my concerns are addressed there.
> 
> This link in particular gave me a sense of relief and confidence in Disney. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/cognitive-disabilities-services/


Yes.
I opened and downloaded both the WDW and the DL one to my iPad.


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> Yes.
> I opened and downloaded both the WDW and the DL one to my iPad.



Where does it list the break areas? Mine is still downloading. I'm stuck at 2.32MB.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> Where does it list the break areas? Mine is still downloading. I'm stuck at 2.32MB.


Here's a screenshot I took of the ride table.






Not sure if this will work, but here's the text from the break area.
There are so many places throughout the Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot®, Disney’s Hollywood Studios®, & Disney’s Animal Kingdom® Theme Park that are great for taking a break. There are also areas to relax that are typically a “little less busy” if your family member with a cognitive disability needs some down time. Some examples include:
Main Street, U.S.A.: First Aid; Side Street by Crystal Arts
Adventureland: Swiss Family Treehouse; Corridor to the left of Pirates of the Caribbean
Liberty Square: Behind Ye Olde Christmas Shop
Frontierland: Tom Sawyer Island (NOTE: you must take a raft ride to/from the island and some waiting may be required); Splash Mountain garden area
Fantasyland: Pathway leading from Cinderella’s Castle to Fairytale Garden; Pete’s Silly Sideshow area; Pathway behind The Barnstormer
Tomorrowland: Near Walt Disney’s Carousel of Prog- ress
Table service and quick service restaurant seating areas (during non-peak periods)
First Aid (part of Odyssey Center building next to Test Track)
Future World West: Courtyard and restroom area out- side Imagination pavilion; Area between Seas entrance and Coral Reef Restaurant
World Showcase: Mexico-Outside area to the right of the pavilion near the backstage gate; Germany-Garden area next to Glaskunst; Japan-Garden area; Morocco- Village Corridors; France-To the right of the buildings along the water’s edge; International Gateway; United Kingdom-Garden area at back of pavilion (when shows not running at gazebo)
Future World East: Near Ellen’s Energy Adventure
Table service and quick service restaurant seating areas (during non-peak periods)
Hollywood Boulevard: First Aid
Echo Lake: Walkway surrounding Echo Lake
Animation Courtyard: Near the restrooms to the left of The Magic of Disney Animation attraction
Sunset Boulevard: Courtyard outside The Twilight Zone Tower of TerrorTM
Streets of America: All areas (NOTE: this area is very congested during the The Osborne Family Spectacle of Dancing Lights event)
Commissary Lane: Outside ABC Commissary
Table service and quick service restaurant seating areas (during non-peak periods)
Discovery Island®: First Aid (next to Creature Comforts); Asia: Maharajah Jungle Trek


DinoLand U.S.A.®: Courtyard of Dinosaur; alcove across Table service and quick service restaurant seating areas (during non-peak periods) 36
Discovery Island Trails
Camp Minnie-Mickey: Greeting Trails from the entrance to Finding Nemo-The Musical Africa: Pangani Forest Exploration Trail


----------



## lovethattink

Thanks. Looks like First Aid is the only air conditioned break area listed.


----------



## disney david

Sparkly said:


> Yes, UK guests typically stay 2 or 3 weeks. I think if you were to stay 3 weeks, you could probably explain to a CM and see if they could extend the DAS by a week.



Disney going to have to be very strict with his and make sure the cms don't stray to get from the policy. Like they did with gac so they may have to go back after the two weeks  and get another week. The cms my not be allowed to extend them I could be wrong.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

clanmcculloch said:


> While there may be only 10 days of park admissions, many of us with special needs kiddos can't be in the parks every day.  We would only need 9, maybe 10 (depending on arrival and departure day timing though it's rare for us to go to a park those days) days of park admissions for a 13 night/14 day stay since every 3rd day has to be a resort day for us or DD15 will be melting down.  Since promotions on resort reservations (at least for non-UK guests) typically can't exceed 14 nights, a 14 day max DAS makes sense.  It would be  nice if there was a way to get longer time if the resort reservation exceeded 14 days like for many UK guests but at this point it looks like that's not the plan.





As someone who does (well, guess it is did since this is the last trip) 4 weeks trips, I don't see any problem with a max. 14 day duration for any type of accessibility feature. It's hardly as if one has to drop in daily and with a bit of planning with regards to time of day and location it takes up very very little time to get something reissued when needs are clearly communicated. Even for an almost month long trip that would require only popping in twice. Yet limiting the duration is a very important tool in cracking down on abuse, for which the risk does increase the longer you let said feature be handed out. Personally I view it as a good sign that they are limiting duration to 14 days. 

For my current trip technically I'ld have to pop in 3 times for this trip, since the 14 days (already being practiced, unlike in recent past where for instance those of us with AP's and a longer resort stay could get a GAC for longer) happens to be right before the changing date of oct. 9th.Very likely will not be having my GAC reissued for those few days given some other hick ups (read; powerchair having such serious issues haven't been able to use it since days after arrival and back up at least allows me some mobility again, but it way to torturous to spend any time in let alone ride anything anyway), but have to say I consider that no biggie. And that's within the big scheme of things where I can only sit a max of 30 minutes at a time and a max of perhaps 2 or at most 3 hours a day. Obviously I require very strict planning and scheduling to enjoy most the parks have to offer when even just taking that into consideration, obviously there are plenty of times where that planning is not enough simply because the wait for an accessible vehicle is too long. Yet in the scheme of things those 2 minutes that reissue takes does not rock my boat. It's a very low "demand" imho, yet delivers a lot. 

With the switch to DAS not only will that planning be much easier to do and can my wait time be much better predicted (thus allowing me to make better informed decisions) because they can much better predict the actual need for for instance an accessible vehicle. Combine that with me loving to mis a ride because the wait is too long for me with folks in there that need to be there, but having been beyond frustrated with noticing that would be the exception yet the norm more and more turned into not riding due to line clogged up with well...... other issues. The DAS in its base will allow much better predictable accessibility and with that much better accessibility in many different situations. One of my bumps is that I can't sent a runner out being on a solo trip (love it, but has it's cons obviously), but again this is where the DAS comes in extra helpfull; higher predictability. 

Disney wont ever be able to do any and all, nothing they can do to make everything possible for everyone. Simple laws of physics, health etc. But within all of those limitations, they've also always made things so accessible that I'm very confident that my touring the park can only be improved by current changes. Having seen how above and beyond they've gone for me in the past I not only have faith in the system and above all the spirit of what they are attempting to achieve incl. those CM's that live by said spirit but also consider it a very small and very acceptable "price" to pay to drop in once in every 14 days.


----------



## Lsdolphin

SueM in MN said:


> Here is the link to the WDW website page for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/guests-with-disabilities/disabilities-cognitive/
> 
> A page with more information:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/guests-with-disabilities/disabilities-cognitive/
> 
> It includes a link to the new guidebook, which looks very complete(41 pages)
> It has a wonderful table listing each attraction in one place, with information on things like bumps, surprises, getting wet.
> Much of the information in the guide is applicable to guests with any type of disability.
> https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...disabilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide.pdf






Thank you so much this is great. I must admit I have a hard time believing story about people paying someone with a disability to use their GAC! However I see people parking in handicapped spaces who are not handicapped everyday!!!


----------



## Stitch76

Disney has done a great job clearing up some things, I don't think it's going to be as bad as I feared. With that said, I can't find info on one thing that I have been wondering about. 
I have read rumors that if the wait time for a certain line is short enough, you will be waved on through instead of given a return time, however I have heard anything from 10-30 minutes on this rumor, depending on which site it's on. If a wait time is 15 min or below we would go ahead and get in the standby line anyway instead of using the DAS, since DS can handle short waits, especially if he has his stroller. However, if the wait was over that, we would probably need to use the DAS. Has anyone heard what the "true" time would be for this case??

Also, I just want to thank EVERYONE on this board for all the info and help. I know I have been stressed over this change, I can only imagine what you all have went through trying to sort out all this mess.  THANKS!!


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

The guidebook is great.  I am very impressed...they even put in a visual schedule!!!  I may use that one this trip instead of one I make!


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

Stitch76 said:


> Disney has done a great job clearing up some things, I don't think it's going to be as bad as I feared. With that said, I can't find info on one thing that I have been wondering about.
> I have read rumors that if the wait time for a certain line is short enough, you will be waved on through instead of given a return time, however I have heard anything from 10-30 minutes on this rumor, depending on which site it's on. If a wait time is 15 min or below we would go ahead and get in the standby line anyway instead of using the DAS, since DS can handle short waits, especially if he has his stroller. However, if the wait was over that, we would probably need to use the DAS. Has anyone heard what the "true" time would be for this case??
> 
> Also, I just want to thank EVERYONE on this board for all the info and help. I know I have been stressed over this change, I can only imagine what you all have went through trying to sort out all this mess.  THANKS!!




I agree that it will not be a difficult change as we may have thought.  I would also like to know this info about wait times.

And, yes, what a fantastic job the mods have done!!  thank you for organizing it for us!


----------



## SueM in MN

Lsdolphin said:


> Thank you so much this is great. I must admit I have a hard time believing story about people paying someone with a disability to use their GAC! However I see people parking in handicapped spaces who are not handicapped everyday!!!


There were 2 reasons for the change.
One was just too many users as one article that was posted earlier mentioned.
The other was abuse; not just tour guides, but also people without disabilities getting a GAC by saying they had a disability and people usify the GAC for rides the person with a disability was not going on.


Stitch76 said:


> Disney has done a great job clearing up some things, I don't think it's going to be as bad as I feared. With that said, I can't find info on one thing that I have been wondering about.
> I have read rumors that if the wait time for a certain line is short enough, you will be waved on through instead of given a return time, however I have heard anything from 10-30 minutes on this rumor, depending on which site it's on. *If a wait time is 15 min or below we would go ahead and get in the standby line* anyway instead of using the DAS, since DS can handle short waits, especially if he has his stroller. However, if the wait was over that, we would probably need to use the DAS. Has anyone heard what the "true" time would be for this case??
> 
> Also, I just want to thank EVERYONE on this board for all the info and help. I know I have been stressed over this change, I can only imagine what you all have went through trying to sort out all this mess.  THANKS!!


I don't have confirmation, but my best guess is 15-20 minutes.

I have 2 reasons for that:
1) when they actually used to explain to guests how to use a GAC, they said to use the regular line if the wait was 15-20 minutes for lines without Fastpass. 

2) that is how I have heard other parks do it. For example, Universal allows people with their version of a disability card to use the Express Pass Line if the wait in the regular line is 15-20 minutes. 
If that is the wait, the guest would probably be waiting almost the same time, whichever line they were in.

Well, I guess 3 reasons. 
3) it would make much sense to give out a DAS wait time for that short a time in the future.


----------



## Disneylvr

Will DAS return times are available for all attractions not just attractions with FP?


----------



## SueM in MN

Disneylvr said:


> Will DAS return times are available for all attractions not just attractions with FP?


I do not have confirmation of that either, but at WDW, most attractions are in process of adding Fastpass + so soon, almost everything will have Fastpass at WDW.


----------



## Disneylvr

SueM in MN said:


> I do not have confirmation of that either, but at WDW, most attractions are in process of adding Fastpass + so soon, almost everything will have Fastpass at WDW.



Thank you Sue for all the information you have provided!  I admit to being very worried about this change but with all this new official information on DAS and cognitive disabilities from Disney I am thinking with a little more planning effort on our part we can make this work new system work for our family. We are looking forward to hearing some first hand reports as the DAS is implemented next week. Please know that your work Sue is VERY VERY appreciated.


----------



## SueM in MN

Disneylvr said:


> Thank you Sue for all the information you have provided!  I admit to being very worried about this change but with all this new official information on DAS and cognitive disabilities from Disney I am thinking with a little more planning effort on our part we can make this work new system work for our family. We are looking forward to hearing some first hand reports as the DAS is implemented next week. Please know that your work Sue is VERY VERY appreciated.


You're welcome! 

I know how worried everyone was and wanted to help alleviate that.
I will need to update the first post of this and the DL thread, but today I am working on other things I put off while I was working on this....

my fairy costume needs updating before we go to MNSSHP


----------



## mrsksomeday

Thank you Sue for all your hard work on this


----------



## SueM in MN

mrsksomeday said:


> Thank you Sue for all your hard work on this



Thank you everyone for bring so patient.


----------



## kylieh

Thanks Sue - I'll add the DL guide for guests with Cognitive Disabilities link:  

https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...nd-Resource-Guests-Cognitive-Disabilities.pdf

Most of the info is the same as WDW, mainly the attractions and quiet places are different (of course!)


----------



## ceason30

I'm really worried about the changes, so much so that I am seriously not sure that disney will be on our agenda ever again. I have a son with autism and he is also in a pediatric wheelchair so we deal with both the visible and non visible disabilities so it all seems very confusing to me. Has anyone heard of how they might be able to help at disney world if there is only one adult alone with a child? For example I would have to go to the ride he wanted to ride to ask for a return time, however because it is only myself and my son when we travel it is impossible to send someone without him , and he is simply not going to understand the concept of "not now later" ( we have gone to attractions that were broken when we showed up to ride and the meltdown that followed resulted in us leaving the parks every time). Is there another place to get a time for a ride aside from at the ride itself? ( I know in Disneyland there is? But I haven't heard of this being an option in disney world) thank you for the information provided, it is nice to have the facts even if the facts mean disney isn't an option  for us anymore.


----------



## stitchlovestink

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> There were 2 reasons for the change.
> One was just too many users as one article that was posted earlier mentioned.
> The other was abuse; not just tour guides, but also people without disabilities getting a GAC by saying they had a disability and people usify the GAC for rides the person with a disability was not going on.
> 
> I don't have confirmation, but my best guess is 15-20 minutes.
> 
> I have 2 reasons for that:
> *1) when they actually used to explain to guests how to use a GAC, they said to use the regular line if the wait was 15-20 minutes for lines without Fastpass.*
> 
> 2) that is how I have heard other parks do it. For example, Universal allows people with their version of a disability card to use the Express Pass Line if the wait in the regular line is 15-20 minutes.
> If that is the wait, the guest would probably be waiting almost the same time, whichever line they were in.
> 
> Well, I guess 3 reasons.
> 3) it would make much sense to give out a DAS wait time for that short a time in the future.


Bolding is mine.....
I find this statement interesting. I have been using a GAC since 2003 (I feel fairly certain that is the year I received my first one).  But I do know that *I* have NEVER been told to use the standby line based on wait times....NEVER....Not by any CM at GS!  Now I am not saying that they don't advise guests of this, but it is not something I have Ever been told to do in any of the times I have picked up my GAC.  But also I can't even tell you the last time I was asked any questions.  I would always hand over a copy of my old GAC, my photo ID, my AP and just ask for a replacement. I was never asked as to what my needs were for years now. They would just reissue me a new GAC with the same two stamps that my expired one had! That's been *my* experience!  I'm sure other people's experiences have varied!


----------



## SueM in MN

stitchlovestink said:


> Bolding is mine.....
> I find this statement interesting. I have been using a GAC since 2003 (I feel fairly certain that is the year I received my first one).  But I do know that *I* have NEVER been told to use the standby line based on wait times....NEVER....Not by any CM at GS!  Now I am not saying that they don't advise guests of this, but it is not something I have Ever been told to do in any of the times I have picked up my GAC.  But also I can't even tell you the last time I was asked any questions.  I would always hand over a copy of my old GAC, my photo ID, my AP and just ask for a replacement. I was never asked as to what my needs were for years now. They would just reissue me a new GAC with the same two stamps that my expired one had! That's been *my* experience!  I'm sure other people's experiences have varied!


We first got a GAC for DD in 2000 and have gone to WDW twice a year since then.

Sometimes the CMs in Guest Relations asked a lot of questions, sometimes they did not.
Sometimes, they explained how it was used, other times not.
We always went with DD, with her old GAC and with APs, so we were the same, it was the CMs that acted differently.

I have never said my family's experience was the only way things happen (although other posters have been asked and had things explained each time). 
The point of my posting is so people know it could happen and are prepared to answer questions about their needs if they are asked.
Most people prefer to be prepared and not be asked instead of being surprised by being asked when they didn't expect to.


----------



## jewjubean

If I can just ask one thing... When your speaking to the cast members about this new program. Try to remember that they are not the ones making these changes and cannot change or fix the program themselves. They are also people who have some of the same challenges that you do and it's one of the reasons they work for the company. Just asking for a little courtesy towards the people in those departments as they are just relaying information that has been given to them.


----------



## alizesmom

jewjubean said:


> If I can just ask one thing... When your speaking to the cast members about this new program. Try to remember that they are not the ones making these changes and cannot change or fix the program themselves. They are also people who have some of the same challenges that you do and it's one of the reasons they work for the company. Just asking for a little courtesy towards the people in those departments as they are just relaying information that has been given to them.



Yes!


----------



## SueM in MN

jewjubean said:


> If I can just ask one thing... When your speaking to the cast members about this new program. Try to remember that they are not the ones making these changes and cannot change or fix the program themselves. They are also people who have some of the same challenges that you do and it's one of the reasons they work for the company. Just asking for a little courtesy towards the people in those departments as they are just relaying information that has been given to them.



Agree.

And, they are learning the new system too.


----------



## stitchlovestink

SueM in MN said:


> We first got a GAC for DD in 2000 and have gone to WDW twice a year since then.
> 
> Sometimes the CMs in Guest Relations asked a lot of questions, sometimes they did not.
> Sometimes, they explained how it was used, other times not.
> We always went with DD, with her old GAC and with APs, so we were the same, it was the CMs that acted differently.
> 
> *I have never said my family's experience was the only way things happen *(although other posters have been asked and had things explained each time).
> The point of my posting is so people know it could happen and are prepared to answer questions about their needs if they are asked.
> Most people prefer to be prepared and not be asked instead of being surprised by being asked when they didn't expect to.



bolding is mine...
And I didn't say or imply that it was.  My point was that I found it incredibly interesting that with the number of GACs that I have gotten over the years that not once ever was this brought to *my* attention by a CM at GS! One would think that in ten years I would have had at least ONE CM say something to me!   I mean I got what?  6 of them this year alone??!!  LOL!  Maybe more when they started cutting them back to 2 weeks...  I am just surprised!


----------



## KPeveler

ceason30 said:


> I'm really worried about the changes, so much so that I am seriously not sure that disney will be on our agenda ever again. I have a son with autism and he is also in a pediatric wheelchair so we deal with both the visible and non visible disabilities so it all seems very confusing to me. Has anyone heard of how they might be able to help at disney world if there is only one adult alone with a child? For example I would have to go to the ride he wanted to ride to ask for a return time, however because it is only myself and my son when we travel it is impossible to send someone without him , and he is simply not going to understand the concept of "not now later" ( we have gone to attractions that were broken when we showed up to ride and the meltdown that followed resulted in us leaving the parks every time). Is there another place to get a time for a ride aside from at the ride itself? ( I know in Disneyland there is? But I haven't heard of this being an option in disney world) thank you for the information provided, it is nice to have the facts even if the facts mean disney isn't an option  for us anymore.



I do not have an answer, but I was also wondering, because I was very much hoping that Disney World would keep the kiosks, but also allow people to go to the rides themselves.  

I often tour parks solo, in a manual wheelchair, but limited energy.  In fact, following the ASL interpreters, never even transferring, for 8 hours in DisneyLAND requires me to take a 90 minute nap in First Aid (in fact, most nurses know my name and when I am showing up by now!)  If I want to ride BTMRR, and I am really anywhere else in the park, I am going to be very frustrated if I need to wheel all the way over, up the hill, get a Return Time, go elsewhere (body cannot handle heat/sun, and there is nowhere to hide over there), then wheel BACK over.  

All of the things above still are hard if someone is pushing me. 

I was hoping that there would be a few kiosks (seriously, 3 or 4 in each park would be more than sufficient, if you can also get them at the attractions themselves).

Hoping to hear from others on this one.  As we know, this is ever evolving.  So, to the person I quoted in this post, please write to Disney about this (I believe there is an email option at the bottom of the Disney World webpage).  I will do so as well.  

I think if Disney hears that their decision to go from kiosk to attraction affects more than one disability "group," they will consider it further.  Every time I have heard the purpose of the kiosk described, it was the situation you described above.  But this decision affects more than just single parents of autistic kids.  It can affect many situations - including yours and mine (Animal Kingdom is really big, and having to go to every attraction simply means I will do FOTLK and Everest and that's it).

Speaking of which - has anyone heard what the DAS could mean, if anything, for scheduled shows, like FOTLK which only has 4 or 5 shows a day?  Perhaps that they have a certain number of Return Times for the next show, because it is suggested people get to that show especially an hour or more before - in a very hot, crowded line...  It may be the DAS is not applicable at all for scheduled shows, which is also understandable (I can see many difficulties here).  I just had not seen anything about scheduled shows specifically.


----------



## disney david

KPeveler said:


> I do not have an answer, but I was also wondering, because I was very much hoping that Disney World would keep the kiosks, but also allow people to go to the rides themselves.
> 
> I often tour parks solo, in a manual wheelchair, but limited energy.  In fact, following the ASL interpreters, never even transferring, for 8 hours in DisneyLAND requires me to take a 90 minute nap in First Aid (in fact, most nurses know my name and when I am showing up by now!)  If I want to ride BTMRR, and I am really anywhere else in the park, I am going to be very frustrated if I need to wheel all the way over, up the hill, get a Return Time, go elsewhere (body cannot handle heat/sun, and there is nowhere to hide over there), then wheel BACK over.
> 
> All of the things above still are hard if someone is pushing me.
> 
> I was hoping that there would be a few kiosks (seriously, 3 or 4 in each park would be more than sufficient, if you can also get them at the attractions themselves).
> 
> Hoping to hear from others on this one.  As we know, this is ever evolving.  So, to the person I quoted in this post, please write to Disney about this (I believe there is an email option at the bottom of the Disney World webpage).  I will do so as well.
> 
> I think if Disney hears that their decision to go from kiosk to attraction affects more than one disability "group," they will consider it further.  Every time I have heard the purpose of the kiosk described, it was the situation you described above.  But this decision affects more than just single parents of autistic kids.  It can affect many situations - including yours and mine (Animal Kingdom is really big, and having to go to every attraction simply means I will do FOTLK and Everest and that's it).
> 
> Speaking of which - has anyone heard what the DAS could mean, if anything, for scheduled shows, like FOTLK which only has 4 or 5 shows a day?  Perhaps that they have a certain number of Return Times for the next show, because it is suggested people get to that show especially an hour or more before - in a very hot, crowded line...  It may be the DAS is not applicable at all for scheduled shows, which is also understandable (I can see many difficulties here).  I just had not seen anything about scheduled shows specifically.



Disney world has been putting kiosk for fast pass plus so you can check your reservations and think make change but not sure. So they could set it up that it now when you tap a das it will show that screen or when you use your magic band or ticket it will show that screen. So I wouldn't worry about them taking away the kiosk .  

They should have a main one in center of the park or where it easier for guest then have some around the park to check to see if time went down make new one stuff like that. So your not going to each attraction. I also think if they made you go to each attraction it wouldn't last to long after a couple of  busy days Disney would have to change it.


----------



## Grammyof2

I have a question that I cannot find an answer to. I have MS and my husband has severe arthritis. Both of us have tried using wheelchairs and EVC's in the past but truth is sitting for long periods makes it harder to walk, not easier. The only accommodations we need are to avoid steps (truly impossible). Mainly this occurs in MK and of course Toy Story. Are we going to be able to receive DAS cards for this purpose?

I was in MK last Friday for the Halloween party and went to Guest Services to get a GAC. The CM told me he was unable to give me a GAC for that purpose. I ended up asking for a supervisor who did indeed issue a GAC to avoid the steps especially for Splash Mountain, our favorite ride, but impossible without using the alternative entrance. The original CM at guest services told me to just tell the CM at the ride we needed to use an alternative entrance. Since I actually tried that on occasion when the line at Guest Services was very long and was told I had to have a GAC I know that even under the old system that is impossible.

I realize that our disabilities are mild compared to others but we visit about 4 times a years and this will definitely curb our visits if we cannot bypass steps. We have a 18 day trip in our RV scheduled for December and I am wondering how to proceed.

Edited to add that I do use a cane but having a walking device is not proof of needing an accommodation.


----------



## cmwade77

Grammyof2 said:
			
		

> I have a question that I cannot find an answer to. I have MS and my husband has severe arthritis. Both of us have tried using wheelchairs and EVC's in the past but truth is sitting for long periods makes it harder to walk, not easier. The only accommodations we need are to avoid steps (truly impossible). Mainly this occurs in MK and of course Toy Story. Are we going to be able to receive DAS cards for this purpose?
> 
> I was in MK last Friday for the Halloween party and went to Guest Services to get a GAC. The CM told me he was unable to give me a GAC for that purpose. I ended up asking for a supervisor who did indeed issue a GAC to avoid the steps especially for Splash Mountain, our favorite ride, but impossible without using the alternative entrance. The original CM at guest services told me to just tell the CM at the ride we needed to use an alternative entrance. Since I actually tried that on occasion when the line at Guest Services was very long and was told I had to have a GAC I know that even under the old system that is impossible.
> 
> I realize that our disabilities are mild compared to others but we visit about 4 times a years and this will definitely curb our visits if we cannot bypass steps. We have a 18 day trip in our RV scheduled for December and I am wondering how to proceed.
> 
> Edited to add that I do use a cane but having a walking device is not proof of needing an accommodation.



The cane is all that should be needed under either system to avoid stairs. It is possible soon CMs were not properly trained, but a cane should be treated pretty much the same as a wheelchair. I would imagine that since every attractions CM is receiving such extension training that there will be a more consistent experience.


----------



## SueM in MN

cmwade77 said:


> The cane is all that should be needed under either system to avoid stairs. It is possible soon CMs were not properly trained, but a cane should be treated pretty much the same as a wheelchair. I would imagine that since every attractions CM is receiving such extension training that there will be a more consistent experience.


I would agree.
It should be more consistent after the training.


----------



## Talking Hands

KPeveler said:


> I do not have an answer, but I was also wondering, because I was very much hoping that Disney World would keep the kiosks, but also allow people to go to the rides themselves.
> 
> I often tour parks solo, in a manual wheelchair, but limited energy. In fact, following the ASL interpreters, never even transferring, for 8 hours in DisneyLAND requires me to take a 90 minute nap in First Aid (in fact, most nurses know my name and when I am showing up by now!) If I want to ride BTMRR, and I am really anywhere else in the park, I am going to be very frustrated if I need to wheel all the way over, up the hill, get a Return Time, go elsewhere (body cannot handle heat/sun, and there is nowhere to hide over there), then wheel BACK over.
> 
> All of the things above still are hard if someone is pushing me.
> 
> I was hoping that there would be a few kiosks (seriously, 3 or 4 in each park would be more than sufficient, if you can also get them at the attractions themselves).
> 
> Hoping to hear from others on this one. As we know, this is ever evolving. So, to the person I quoted in this post, please write to Disney about this (I believe there is an email option at the bottom of the Disney World webpage). I will do so as well.
> 
> I think if Disney hears that their decision to go from kiosk to attraction affects more than one disability "group," they will consider it further. Every time I have heard the purpose of the kiosk described, it was the situation you described above. But this decision affects more than just single parents of autistic kids. It can affect many situations - including yours and mine (Animal Kingdom is really big, and having to go to every attraction simply means I will do FOTLK and Everest and that's it).
> 
> Speaking of which - has anyone heard what the DAS could mean, if anything, for scheduled shows, like FOTLK which only has 4 or 5 shows a day? Perhaps that they have ya certain number of Return Times for the next show, because it is suggested people get to that show especially an hour or more before - in a very hot, crowded line... It may be the DAS is not applicable at all for syou desicribecheduled shows, which is also understandable (I can see many difficulties here). I just had not seen anything about scheduled shows specifically.


I would love to be able to just go to Guest Services and schedule the few rides I do go on at times that mesh with the interpreted shows and know my schedule for the day.  Even using a power wheelchair I would not want to do what you describe.  Every extra location I have to go means battery power is used and that is limited.  Also since at least at WDW some of the interpreted shows have fastpass plus I would like to be able to schedule a specific show and not get a random show which is not the interpreted show.


----------



## OneMoreTry

What I dread is the line at Guest Services on Wed morning when everyone is replacing their GAC with the DAS.  We will need to have a DAS for that line.


----------



## cmwade77

OneMoreTry said:


> What I dread is the line at Guest Services on Wed morning when everyone is replacing their GAC with the DAS.  We will need to have a DAS for that line.



Yes, they will need a lot of extra people working on Wednesday. Perhaps even offering people the ability to skip the line if they are willing to provide ID at each attraction.


----------



## Michigan

OneMoreTry said:


> What I dread is the line at Guest Services on Wed morning when everyone is replacing their GAC with the DAS.  We will need to have a DAS for that line.



You are assuming they are going to just replace their GAC with DAS and something tells me it isn't going to be that easy.


----------



## cmwade77

Michigan said:


> You are assuming they are going to just replace their GAC with DAS and something tells me it isn't going to be that easy.



No, it won't be that easy, which is going to cause an even worse backup in guest relations, causing massive delays.

Also, just a piece of information that I have received via email from Disney is that the DAS cards will be valid for shows and accessible viewing areas at parades.


----------



## KPeveler

cmwade77 said:


> No, it won't be that easy, which is going to cause an even worse backup in guest relations, causing massive delays.
> 
> Also, just a piece of information that I have received via email from Disney is that the DAS cards will be valid for shows and accessible viewing areas at parades.



Are you talking about Disney World or Disneyland with the information about the accessible viewing area for shows and parades?

I say this not for shows like Laugh Floor or Philharmagic which have separate waiting areas for those guests with wheelchairs, but for some of the nighttime shows and parades.

Some shows and parades do have room for guests to sit or have a little bit of a buffer, but I just wanted to say that, at least in Magic Kingdom, I would NOT plan to use this if a person uses a DAS card for someone who cannot handle crowds.  I have never been in so crowded an area as the wheelchair viewing areas for parades and shows.  Wheelchairs will always be in the front row of the shows, and in the past the policy has been that these are _wheelchair_ viewing areas, not _accessible _viewing areas.  They did this because most people in wheelchairs are about 4 feet tall when sitting, and there were limited areas where wheelchairs would be crammed into one or two rows deep, with all people standing behind them.  Exceptions were made for one parent of children in wheelchairs or those who otherwise needed someone with them at all times.

People with walkers who sat on them were also allowed in the front row.  Anyone who needed to stand or who sat on the ground (with in the intention of standing for the show) sat farther back.  The only time people not in wheelchairs were allowed in the front row was when the section was not very full - this happened to us more than once. 

I admit, as someone who uses a wheelchair, if anyone is going to be allowed to sit anywhere in there - it will essentially become like any other spot along the parade route.  

I also explain all this because these are NOT areas where there is open room for people with autism, social phobias, or who otherwise cannot handle being bumped into or touched to go.  These areas are crammed full (wheelchairs are parked and even pushed sideways until they are wheel to wheel), and then they start a second row of wheelchairs.  The sections are also usually full about an hour before parades in MK.  

The sections in Illuminations are a little deeper (at least on the future world side), so there may be more room there, but I would not be surprised if the policy continued to be that wheelchairs and those with walkers with a seat are lined up along the railings and families are behind them.  

Fantasmic is less of an issue, since it is an arena, and there is a separate waiting area for wheelchairs - this can be crowded, but is still better than the regular area.

I have never used parade areas in AK or DHS, so I cannot tell you about them.

I am *not *saying people with the DAS should not be allowed into the wheelchair viewing areas, just that they are very crowded, very fast, and anywhere there is even 6 inches, people, and especially kids, will try to squeeze through to see better.  Not the best place in the world for people who do not like to be crowded or touched.  My wife (anxiety disorder) sometimes cannot even be in these areas - I go alone.

I also wanted to state that people should not expect the wheelchair (accessible) viewing areas to have benches in them (they tend to have more in DL than WDW), or that the benches are empty.  These also fill up fast.


----------



## Schmeck

cmwade77 said:


> Yes, they will need a lot of extra people working on Wednesday. Perhaps even offering people the ability to skip the line if they are willing to provide ID at each attraction.



What kind of ID would they be asked to provide?


----------



## livndisney

Schmeck said:


> What kind of ID would they be asked to provide?



Asking for ID is the new "thing" at GS. I had a GS CM ask me for photo ID to answer a question about Food and Wine.


----------



## cmwade77

KPeveler said:


> Are you talking about Disney World or Disneyland with the information about the accessible viewing area for shows and parades?
> 
> I say this not for shows like Laugh Floor or Philharmagic which have separate waiting areas for those guests with wheelchairs, but for some of the nighttime shows and parades.
> 
> Some shows and parades do have room for guests to sit or have a little bit of a buffer, but I just wanted to say that, at least in Magic Kingdom, I would NOT plan to use this if a person uses a DAS card for someone who cannot handle crowds.  I have never been in so crowded an area as the wheelchair viewing areas for parades and shows.  Wheelchairs will always be in the front row of the shows, and in the past the policy has been that these are _wheelchair_ viewing areas, not _accessible _viewing areas.  They did this because most people in wheelchairs are about 4 feet tall when sitting, and there were limited areas where wheelchairs would be crammed into one or two rows deep, with all people standing behind them.  Exceptions were made for one parent of children in wheelchairs or those who otherwise needed someone with them at all times.
> 
> People with walkers who sat on them were also allowed in the front row.  Anyone who needed to stand or who sat on the ground (with in the intention of standing for the show) sat farther back.  The only time people not in wheelchairs were allowed in the front row was when the section was not very full - this happened to us more than once.
> 
> I admit, as someone who uses a wheelchair, if anyone is going to be allowed to sit anywhere in there - it will essentially become like any other spot along the parade route.
> 
> I also explain all this because these are NOT areas where there is open room for people with autism, social phobias, or who otherwise cannot handle being bumped into or touched to go.  These areas are crammed full (wheelchairs are parked and even pushed sideways until they are wheel to wheel), and then they start a second row of wheelchairs.  The sections are also usually full about an hour before parades in MK.
> 
> The sections in Illuminations are a little deeper (at least on the future world side), so there may be more room there, but I would not be surprised if the policy continued to be that wheelchairs and those with walkers with a seat are lined up along the railings and families are behind them.
> 
> Fantasmic is less of an issue, since it is an arena, and there is a separate waiting area for wheelchairs - this can be crowded, but is still better than the regular area.
> 
> I have never used parade areas in AK or DHS, so I cannot tell you about them.
> 
> I am *not *saying people with the DAS should not be allowed into the wheelchair viewing areas, just that they are very crowded, very fast, and anywhere there is even 6 inches, people, and especially kids, will try to squeeze through to see better.  Not the best place in the world for people who do not like to be crowded or touched.  My wife (anxiety disorder) sometimes cannot even be in these areas - I go alone.
> 
> I also wanted to state that people should not expect the wheelchair (accessible) viewing areas to have benches in them (they tend to have more in DL than WDW), or that the benches are empty.  These also fill up fast.


This is supposed to be true for both Disneyland and Disney World. But, yes, you will need to use your common sense to determine if an ADA viewing area is applicable for your needs, particularly at Disney World.

That being said, I have found that if you explain the situation to the CMs, such as needing it less crowded. They will do what they can to accommodate you, but you have to let them know.

For benches, I have learned to simply ask the first CM I find along the parade route and they have always been able to direct me to an ADA area that has benches.

I know at AK, we had tons of room. At DHS, we didn't, but that was during Star Wars weekend, so it was understandable and I don't see how anyone with crowd issues could do that.

At MK, I have used the ADA viewing areas and they can be ok, if you explain your needs. This is particularly true for the fireworks (at least last time I watched them, I don't do them that often when we go, as I think Disneyland's are better).


----------



## cmwade77

Schmeck said:


> What kind of ID would they be asked to provide?



Driver's license, anything with a picture and a name that matches the DAS card. I am just thinking it could allow them to setup extra stations for the initial roll out, where they wouldn't have to take and print a picture on all of the cards that way.


----------



## KPeveler

cmwade77 said:


> Driver's license, anything with a picture and a name that matches the DAS card. I am just thinking it could allow them to setup extra stations for the initial roll out, where they wouldn't have to take and print a picture on all of the cards that way.



I doubt it - what would you do if the DAS is for a 3 year old?  Or someone else without a picture ID.  They will just have lots of extra people there, and they are not doing a fancy Photopass shoot - most of my doctor's offices have a digital camera that they take a picture, and then print the first page with my pic for my records - takes about 30 seconds.  The rest of it will be no different than getting a GAC - concerns, deciding eligibility, name, AP/length of stay, CM info, pic, print, go.  

The thing that will make lines longer, and Disney has (quietly) prepped for are people arguing if they are denied a DAS card, especially if they have gotten a GAC before.  I have a feeling that there will be managers with their own little station set up, and the guest sent over to the manager to argue, rather than taking up a DAS station and the initial CM to discuss what happens next.  That is speculation on my part, but it is what I would do - I DO know they are going to have as many CMs and managers there are humanly possible!


----------



## disney david

KPeveler said:


> I doubt it - what would you do if the DAS is for a 3 year old?  Or someone else without a picture ID.  They will just have lots of extra people there, and they are not doing a fancy Photopass shoot - most of my doctor's offices have a digital camera that they take a picture, and then print the first page with my pic for my records - takes about 30 seconds.  The rest of it will be no different than getting a GAC - concerns, deciding eligibility, name, AP/length of stay, CM info, pic, print, go.
> 
> The thing that will make lines longer, and Disney has (quietly) prepped for are people arguing if they are denied a DAS card, especially if they have gotten a GAC before.  I have a feeling that there will be managers with their own little station set up, and the guest sent over to the manager to argue, rather than taking up a DAS station and the initial CM to discuss what happens next.  That is speculation on my part, but it is what I would do - I DO know they are going to have as many CMs and managers there are humanly possible!



I also feel they will have to have a security cm posted in the area for a couple days.


----------



## SueM in MN

cmwade77 said:


> This is supposed to be true for both Disneyland and Disney World. But, yes, you will need to use your common sense to determine if an ADA viewing area is applicable for your needs, particularly at Disney World.
> 
> That being said, I have found that if you explain the situation to the CMs, such as needing it less crowded. They will do what they can to accommodate you, but you have to let them know.
> 
> For benches, I have learned to simply ask the first CM I find along the parade route and they have always been able to direct me to an ADA area that has benches.
> 
> I know at AK, we had tons of room. At DHS, we didn't, but that was during Star Wars weekend, so it was understandable and I don't see how anyone with crowd issues could do that.
> 
> At MK, I have used the ADA viewing areas and they can be ok, if you explain your needs. *This is particularly true for the fireworks (at least last time I watched them, I don't do them that often when we go, as I think Disneyland's are better).*


MK in WDW doesn't have handicapped viewing areas for the fireworks. They do have a AAA viewing area, a Fastpass + viewing area on some nights and a Dessert option where you can pay to have a dessert buffet in an area with fireworks viewing


----------



## lanejudy

cmwade77 said:


> ... Also, just a piece of information that I have received via email from Disney is that the DAS cards will be valid for shows and accessible viewing areas at parades.



Interesting!

I'm wondering if there might be new DAS viewing areas -- because otherwise, this statement sounds counter-intuitive to all our prior experiences with the accessible parade viewing areas at WDW.  These areas have traditionally been for people in wheelchairs, ECVs, remaining in a stroller-as-wheelchair -- often people who may not need or even qualify for a DAS.  As a party of 3, we've always been told that usually only 1 other is allowed in (not the whole party) but if 1 person sits on the ground in front and 1 stands behind then all 3 of us have been allowed.  I don't see that working for whole parties of 6.  Plus these spaces can fill up fairly quickly and they pack people in elbow-to-elbow.  Definitely not a place for a last-minute arrival with a person who can't wait and needs his/her "space" to be comfortable.  Of course, it could depend how crowded the park is on any given day/time, but I don't see these as a place were I would want to take an autistic guest.  Hence, my thought maybe there will be other areas set-up for DAS users.

I can't speak for how accessible viewing areas have worked at DL, but what I've experienced at WDW doesn't sound like it's the place for a DAS user.  I guess we'll have to wait and see what the reports are later this week...


----------



## KPeveler

Things got a little heated on the DL thread for a little while, so I reposted the guidelines from the initial post in this thread.  I have also altered one part slightly.

From this point forward, we cannot allow people to post links to other forums or quotes from other forums on this thread.  If you wish to share with friends, please do so through PM.  If you think that a link or quote may be helpful, please send it to one of the moderators through Private Message, and we can post it.  Thank you.


----------



## Spoot

KPeveler said:


> Things got a little heated on the DL thread for a little while, so I reposted the guidelines from the initial post in this thread.  I have also altered one part slightly.
> 
> From this point forward, we cannot allow people to post links to other forums or quotes from other forums on this thread.  If you wish to share with friends, please do so through PM.  If you think that a link or quote may be helpful, please send it to one of the moderators through Private Message, and we can post it.  Thank you.



May we post links from these threads on other threads?  I've directed a few people here in other threads (on other forums), but will stop if it isn't allowed.


----------



## KPeveler

Spoot said:


> May we post links from these threads on other threads?  I've directed a few people here in other threads (on other forums), but will stop if it isn't allowed.



Sorry - if you want to direct people this way, please go ahead and do so!  I just wanted to keep ugliness or personal fights on other boards from spilling onto this thread.  Thanks  everyone for keeping it civil!


----------



## mrzrich

Apparently there is a demonstration planned tomorrow Morning at DL.  The planners have invited news crews etc.  I personally wish the planner of this protest would have waited to see how everything goes rather than adding to the stress of the first day roll out.


----------



## SueM in MN

Post one was updated with the most current information.


----------



## KPeveler

mrzrich said:


> Apparently there is a demonstration planned tomorrow Morning at DL.  The planners have invited news crews etc.  I personally wish the planner of this protest would have waited to see how everything goes rather than adding to the stress of the first day roll out.



Well I will not be there til the afternoon, so hopefully I will miss it.  But I agree with the idea of me waiting my turn - I am no more special than anyone around me, disabled or able-bodied.  I do not get to go faster or slower than anyone else - I just have the legal right to wait (like the average guest going into the park waits) in a safe manner.  And I will make sure that I get to wait in a safe manner.

But protesting something that (A) has not happened yet, and (B) strives for equality and inclusion for people with disabilities?  Why would you do that?  

That is what this system is trying to do - make a more equal system.  And maybe the DAS is not perfect, not yet.  No system will ever be perfect for everyone.  But I actually feel better knowing I can wait my turn.  I felt bad when I knew I waited a shorter time, but I also knew the stand-by line was not an option.  

So I am going into this hoping that it will work out okay.  I will certainly tell Disney of any problems I may have, but I am hoping things will turn out okay.  If I go in thinking it will all fail, I will be nothing but nerves and anxiety, and I will have a terrible day (as will anyone within a 10 foot radius of me).  And I want to have a happy day at the Happiest Place on Earth.


----------



## livndisney

KPeveler said:


> Well I will not be there til the afternoon, so hopefully I will miss it.  But I agree with the idea of me waiting my turn - I am no more special than anyone around me, disabled or able-bodied.  I do not get to go faster or slower than anyone else - I just have the legal right to wait (like the average guest going into the park waits) in a safe manner.  And I will make sure that I get to wait in a safe manner.
> 
> But protesting something that (A) has not happened yet, and (B) strives for equality and inclusion for people with disabilities?  Why would you do that?
> 
> That is what this system is trying to do - make a more equal system.  And maybe the DAS is not perfect, not yet.  No system will ever be perfect for everyone.  But I actually feel better knowing I can wait my turn.  I felt bad when I knew I waited a shorter time, but I also knew the stand-by line was not an option.
> 
> So I am going into this hoping that it will work out okay.  I will certainly tell Disney of any problems I may have, but I am hoping things will turn out okay.  If I go in thinking it will all fail, I will be nothing but nerves and anxiety, and I will have a terrible day (as will anyone within a 10 foot radius of me).  And I want to have a happy day at the Happiest Place on Earth.



I'm confused is this the thread for WDW or DL?


----------



## SueM in MN

A good couple of reminders:

Everything is going to be new for guests using the new program, but also for CMs, so please everyone be patient with CMs and other guests.

There are people (like the protesters that are apparently coming to DL) who are hoping the program fails and really not giving it a chance. I just hope no one gets hurt out of all this.

One final reminder, the first few days and weeks are going to be the hardest because everything is just getting settled. It probably won't be all worked out for a while. Anyone going in the near future should expect waits and some snafus - expecting everything to roll out completely smoothly would be kind of like going shopping on Black Friday and expecting the stores to be completely empty - it's just not going to happen.


----------



## KPeveler

livndisney said:


> I'm confused is this the thread for WDW or DL?



Sorry, this is the WDW thread - I was just responding to a DL comment.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Thank you so much for this thread and posting all the info for us Sue! I agree it's going to have some teething problems what new system doesn't! Looking forward to hearing about how it goes now its live. As a person with need for dAS card and wheelchair entry as I have reasons why I cannot wait in line I am most interested in how this will work! As Yoda would say reading with interest I am mmmm. Paula x


----------



## WantToGoNow

We are at epcot now and dd went to guest services and wsd told they are not giving out any cards.  No gac and no das.


----------



## babyberger

WantToGoNow said:


> We are at epcot now and dd went to guest services and wsd told they are not giving out any cards.  No gac and no das.



WOW! Curious to hear what happens at the other parks today.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## nyrebecca

Very interesting.


----------



## Gracie09

Interesting. Would you mind saying what you need is? I've read that wheelchair or ECv will not get a card even if they have in the past (assuming no other needs)


----------



## nyrebecca

I was taking what the OP said as being that they were just not giving out any cards to anyone, period.


----------



## WantToGoNow

Only cards being given out anywhere are for children with autism.  Apparently the decision was made yesterday.  

Dd has Nuerocardiogenic syncope, pots, eds, ventricular tachycardia, pacts.  She passes out a lot.  She can use an ecv but she can't stand or sit for extended periods.  Her blood pressure drops when she stands which causes her to pass out.


----------



## Gracie09

Go back and talk to a supervisors. I doubt they are only giving cards out for autism an not others  disabilities . They may mean hidden disabilities or those that can't be regulated via mobility device.


----------



## nyrebecca

WantToGoNow said:


> Only cards being given out anywhere are for children with autism.  Apparently the decision was made yesterday.
> 
> Dd has Nuerocardiogenic syncope, pots, eds, ventricular tachycardia, pacts.  She passes out a lot.  She can use an ecv but she can't stand or sit for extended periods.  Her blood pressure drops when she stands which causes her to pass out.



I can't fathom that they would only give out to kids with Autism.  There are such a wide variety of situations that do not include Autism that I would think qualify for a card.

Did they perhaps state no card for your DD as they feel she should be using a wheelchair/evc for her issues?


----------



## Kay1

One thing I'd like to know from the people who will be reporting from Disney is this: Will the Guest Relations outside the parks be equipped to take the photos?
I remember a long time ago having our pictures made for Aps and they were taken in the area just inside the MK, immediately to the right as you enter.

I would personally like to know where the photos (in all the WDW parks) are taken.

Thanks.


----------



## afnaechiquita

WantToGoNow said:


> Only cards being given out anywhere are for children with autism.  Apparently the decision was made yesterday.
> 
> Dd has Nuerocardiogenic syncope, pots, eds, ventricular tachycardia, pacts.  She passes out a lot.  She can use an ecv but she can't stand or sit for extended periods.  Her blood pressure drops when she stands which causes her to pass out.



i don't think they can single out one disability as being "the one," especially as it seems if they were to go that extreme they would want "proof," which we all know they can never ask for.


----------



## Spoot

WantToGoNow said:


> Only cards being given out anywhere are for children with autism.  Apparently the decision was made yesterday.
> 
> Dd has Nuerocardiogenic syncope, pots, eds, ventricular tachycardia, pacts.  She passes out a lot.  She can use an ecv but she can't stand or sit for extended periods.  Her blood pressure drops when she stands which causes her to pass out.



It doesn't seem like that could be legal!

Besides, since they cannot ask for proof of disability (or even ask what specific disability you have), how would that work?  And not everyone with autism requires the same accommodations, so again, how does that work?

I'm not disbelieving you, I'm having trouble with the idea.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

That would not be legal. Not saying anyone is lying, but I think someone somewhere misunderstood or was misinformed.


----------



## nyrebecca

Kay1 said:


> One thing I'd like to know from the people who will be reporting from Disney is this: Will the Guest Relations outside the parks be equipped to take the photos?
> I remember a long time ago having our pictures made for Aps and they were taken in the area just inside the MK, immediately to the right as you enter.
> 
> I would personally like to know where the photos (in all the WDW parks) are taken.
> 
> Thanks.



That is an awesome question.  The past few times we have gone we have picked up either our APs or party tickets outside MK and gotten our GAC as well.  Never even thought that it might not be able to be done there for the DAS.  Thank you for thinking of this and asking.


----------



## WantToGoNow

She went to both guest services and was told the same thing so no she did not misunderstand


----------



## Kellykins1218

Seems more likely that they would say the cards are only needed for those with invisible disabilities "such as" autism


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Someone from WDW News Today has actually gone to MK and gotten a DAS, and is posting a lot of info on Twitter if you are interested.


----------



## infopurposesonly

Kellykins1218 said:


> Seems more likely that they would say the cards are only needed for those with invisible disabilities "such as" autism



I think it's very possible that a misinformed CM might say it's only for autism.  A few years ago, when a GAC sometimes allowed for the use of an alternate entrance at character greet locations, I saw a few people going to the exit of one location.  I brought DD there in her special needs stroller and showed the GAC, which she had for needs relating to autism and other medical conditions, but which wasn't apparent at first glance.  CM said, "The exit is only used for Make a Wish and autism."  Exact words.  So I do think it's very possible that a CM with inadequate training might say something like that.


----------



## Poohsmommi

WantToGoNow said:


> Only cards being given out anywhere are for children with autism.  Apparently the decision was made yesterday.
> 
> Dd has Nuerocardiogenic syncope, pots, eds, ventricular tachycardia, pacts.  She passes out a lot.  She can use an ecv but she can't stand or sit for extended periods.  Her blood pressure drops when she stands which causes her to pass out.



That cannot possibly be true, especially since it is illegal for them to ask what the disability is.


----------



## Amommy21

.


----------



## nyrebecca

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Someone from WDW News Today has actually gone to MK and gotten a DAS, and is posting a lot of info on Twitter if you are interested.



Thank you for that info. I just checked it out.  They have pictures of the front and the back, and other info on some tweets.


----------



## nugov2

Poohsmommi said:


> That cannot possibly be true, especially since it is illegal for them to ask what the disability is.



I agree, if that is the case then every person can just go up and say they are autistic...including the OP if you need the DAS.  I am surprised they would have such a misinformed CM on a day where everyone is going to be looking for the good, the bad and the ugly on this new policy and posting it all over the web for the world to see.  Bad form on WDW part, but I hope it was some type of misunderstanding.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Sounds like there might be a big case of miscommunications. On both sides, perhaps made worse by improper expectations.

Needing to alter stature can be taken care off by the use of many different types of mobility aids. We all know the commonly used tip of "you can alternate walking using a wheelchair as a walker and using the chair to sit in", but there are many other options out there. Not "just" for those that can do (some) walking, but also for those that have no walking abilities at all. Chairs that can alternate positions, walkers that can do the same you name it. Besides that more "general" group of aids, there are some more "specific". Like medication, compression treatment etc. to regulate/manipulate both BP and HR to reduce incidents to begin with.


And with the switch to the DAS, indeed one of the standpoints is "no longer handing out alternates when there are options to tackle a need but guests makes the choice themselves not to use said option". Which is a big change. We all know the official spiel was "no alternates when an aid can help out" when the GAC was in place, but we all also know that was not the reality for those who decided to "stand their ground". Very big change, when used to that to having to adept to now a new system. 

Combine that with a possible miscommunicating what a specific need is, miscommunication of understanding what was said (both sides), and possible unfamiliarity with options out there to tackle ones own needs themselves. Then unfamiliarity allround, first day, you name it. Could see how that could result into this.


----------



## disney david

If true what wdw today is saying I like if it under ten min they won't make you come back. They let you through the alternate entrance and on the ride.


----------



## Poohsmommi

nugov2 said:


> I agree, if that is the case then every person can just go up and say they are autistic...including the OP if you need the DAS.  I am surprised they would have such a misinformed CM on a day where everyone is going to be looking for the good, the bad and the ugly on this new policy and posting it all over the web for the world to see.  Bad form on WDW part, but I hope it was some type of misunderstanding.



I figured they would have lots of kinks for the first few weeks, but that one is just unacceptable!


----------



## Gracie09

infopurposesonly said:


> I think it's very possible that a misinformed CM might say it's only for autism.  A few years ago, when a GAC sometimes allowed for the use of an alternate entrance at character greet locations, I saw a few people going to the exit of one location.  I brought DD there in her special needs stroller and showed the GAC, which she had for needs relating to autism and other medical conditions, but which wasn't apparent at first glance.  CM said, "The exit is only used for Make a Wish and autism."  Exact words.  So I do think it's very possible that a CM with inadequate training might say something like that.



Since they have retrained all their gs cm I doubt it was a rogue untrained cm. My guess is something like das is only given our for invisible disabilities like autism was said.


----------



## nugov2

goofieslonglostsis said:


> Sounds like there might be a big case of miscommunications. On both sides, perhaps made worse by improper expectations.
> 
> Needing to alter stature can be taken care off by the use of many different types of mobility aids. We all know the commonly used tip of "you can alternate walking using a wheelchair as a walker and using the chair to sit in", but there are many other options out there. Not "just" for those that can do (some) walking, but also for those that have no walking abilities at all. Chairs that can alternate positions, walkers that can do the same you name it. Besides that more "general" group of aids, there are some more "specific". Like medication, compression treatment etc. to regulate/manipulate both BP and HR to reduce incidents to begin with.
> 
> 
> And with the switch to the DAS, indeed one of the standpoints is "no longer handing out alternates when there are options to tackle a need but guests makes the choice themselves not to use said option". Which is a big change. We all know the official spiel was "no alternates when an aid can help out" when the GAC was in place, but we all also know that was not the reality for those who decided to "stand their ground". Very big change, when used to that to having to adept to now a new system.
> 
> Combine that with a possible miscommunicating what a specific need is, miscommunication of understanding what was said (both sides), and possible unfamiliarity with options out there to tackle ones own needs themselves. Then unfamiliarity allround, first day, you name it. Could see how that could result into this.



Well said!


----------



## SueM in MN

They are not giving DAS for people whose only need is mobility or is addressed by using a wheelchair or ECV In line.


----------



## clanmcculloch

WantToGoNow said:


> Only cards being given out anywhere are for children with autism.  Apparently the decision was made yesterday.
> 
> Dd has Nuerocardiogenic syncope, pots, eds, ventricular tachycardia, pacts.  She passes out a lot.  She can use an ecv but she can't stand or sit for extended periods.  Her blood pressure drops when she stands which causes her to pass out.



Did you explain to Guest Relations what needs she has that can not be met by a mobility device?  That's what they need to know.

I am curious though you're obviously free to not answer as it really isn't any of our business, but what need won't be met by a mobility device?  Maybe that'll help us to offer different advice or understand the situation better.


----------



## WantToGoNow

She was told 3 times by 2 different cm's that it was only for children with autism.  She is not a child but an adult, she can clearly communicate get needs.  Mobility is not the only issue, she also needs to wait out of the sun as much as possible - luckily it is more overcast than Sun this week.


----------



## Sunnywho

WantToGoNow said:


> Dd has Nuerocardiogenic syncope, pots, eds, ventricular tachycardia, pacts.  She passes out a lot.  She can use an ecv but *she can't stand or sit for extended periods*.  Her blood pressure drops when she stands which causes her to pass out.


If she's moving/walking, then does her heart keep working hard enough that blood flow gets to the brain and she doesn't pass out? Also keeping moving keeps fluid from pooling in the lower legs. So the optimal situation is constant movement, not standing and not wheelchair if she can't sit for long periods either. With the DAS, she could keep moving if she was in the "virtual waiting area" outside of the line. 

I don't know if that's a correct assessment of her situation but it is what a friend of mine has.


----------



## Gracie09

I can't think of a ride with an uncovered outdoor queue at Epcot. Maybe spaceship earth but that's covered. 

So to recap, you dd has a disability that has mobility components that can be addressed with a wheelchair or ECv and she needs to stay out of the sun, but very few if any queues have waits outside in the sun, and a das will not address the other 95% of the sun exposure she would get by walking around the parks, anyway.


----------



## WantToGoNow

Also we have been her since opening and I have seen no one with a card or using one.  Granted it doesn't seem very busy here today.

Actually we've been here since Saturday and I've seen very few GAC.  My cousin staying at Give Kids the World this week said they had to go get a new card today as well but they went to the beach today so I haven't heard how that is working for them yet.  

She us considered as disautonomic failure.  Yes we know there are meds to control hr and bp.  She has been dealing with this for nearly 15 years.  She takes about 15 pills a day, 3 injections, and atleast 6 glucose tests a day as the injections cause her sugar levels to drop to dangerous levels.  Getting the right cocktail of meds to control this is not easy.  The pills to raise the bp also raises the hr, but her hr will jump to 200+ without warning.  She had an ablation in January to slow it down some but it is still high until the bp plunges, then the hr does too - the Reveal monitor that was implanted shows that her heart stops at times when she goes out.  POTS is a separate condition that causes the bp to drop when her position changed or even something as simple as bending over.  She doesn't regulate her temp and Saturday and Sunday when it was in the 90s, she didn't sweat so she overheats.  Today it has been breezy and cooler and while everyone else is in shorts and tees, she has on a sweatshirt.


----------



## nyrebecca

It has never been about telling Disney your diagnosis.  It has been about telling them the needs of your family member or yourself.  

To say that they will only be giving out the DAS to children with Autism just sounds silly. A) I have friends with kids on the spectrum that are so far different than my son that you wouldn't even think that they are in the same classification.  Each child on the spectrum is different and has different needs.  And B) these kids all turn into adults, and by saying only kids with Autism that is like saying they are cured when they are an adult.  

I am not saying anyone is telling lies, I am just saying that it really does sound like a lot of miscommunication.  Perhaps Autism and the issues that can go along with the dx was given as the example of cases the card would be issued.


----------



## Kay1

Kellykins1218 said:


> Seems more likely that they would say the cards are only needed for those with invisible disabilities "such as" autism



I agree, and people, as you said, not only children, as that sort of disability doesn't disappear at age 21.


----------



## Kay1

nyrebecca said:


> It has never been about telling Disney your diagnosis.  It has been about telling them the needs of your family member or yourself.
> 
> To say that they will only be giving out the DAS to children with Autism just sounds silly. A) I have friends with kids on the spectrum that are so far different than my son that you wouldn't even think that they are in the same classification.  Each child on the spectrum is different and has different needs.  And B) these kids all turn into adults, and by saying only kids with Autism that is like saying they are cured when they are an adult.
> 
> .



Sorry. I wasn't trying to copy you and suppose we were posting at the same time, but it's true that some things one doesn't grow out of. If they only made this decision yesterday, maybe there's extra confusion on the part of the CM.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Kay1 said:


> I agree, and people, as you said, not only children, as that sort of disability doesn't disappear at age 21.



Disney says 10 and up is considered adult


----------



## Rowanonfire

I feel the OP had a valid reason for the card under the "invisible disabilty" label though given what has been said? Still a case of Disney not handling it very well. I would go back and ask to speak to a manager...


----------



## SueM in MN

They would not make a decision yesterday to only give cards for autism. 

To give out cards based on only one diagnosis would not be legal. So, I'm sure something was lost on the communication. 

But to get back to what was posted, most of what was mentioned is diagnosis, not needs related to disability. 

I am going to move this thread to the WDW DAS thread so we can keep all experience in one place and not have 25 threads for each person reporting their experience.


----------



## Disneylvr

My daughter has autism but we also use a stroller/pushchair to keep her safe in the crowded parks. I hope we will still be allowed to use a DAS?


----------



## clanmcculloch

Disneylvr said:


> My daughter has autism but we also use a stroller/pushchair to keep her safe in the crowded parks. I hope we will still be allowed to use a DAS?



Yes, the stroller as a wheelchair tag is still available.  It is separate from the DAS.


----------



## Disneylvr

clanmcculloch said:


> Yes, the stroller as a wheelchair tag is still available.  It is separate from the DAS.



I guess what concerns me is that on our next trip we will be using a wheelchair/pushchair since she has outgrown the stroller and the GS CM might see that and think that is enough accommodation for her?  We keep her in it 1) gives her a buffer zone and her own defined spaced  2) she elopes


----------



## 2tinkerbell

First time replying, though I have been an unregistered lurker for years.  

Let me say a little about our experiences:  

My neurologically compromised DD and I first started going to DL when she was 8 years old.  We were trying really hard to make our own adjustments, etc.  We happened to run into a woman with a DD who had a seizure disorder while swimming at our hotel (trying to calm down and take a rest).  This woman shared her story of their first trip and they ended up bagging the vacation and going home.  It then she told us about a GAC and what a difference it was making this time around.  

My sister and I discussed what kind of accommodations would work best for my DD.  We went to City Hall (prior to CA) and received a GAC.  We asked questions about the best way to use it and when to use it. It really bothered me at first and yes, we got some stares, but, I just figured it was the other person's problem and not ours.  I made sure that my DD was respectful and courteous to the CM's.  This was prior to the stamps so she needed to explain what accommodations she needed (alternative line, sitting up front, stopping the moving platform at loading, etc. according to the attraction).  
It worked perfect for us, and there were times that we didn't even need to use it.  

Over the years, both at WDW and DL, we have received a GAC.  The last time we were at DL was the first time with the stamp.  They just gave us an "arrow" stamp.  That is appreciated, but, it doesn't meet all of my DD's needs.  We still ended up explaining her needs according to which attraction.  We have had very positive experiences, even a kind CM who explained to my DD that if she sat in the chair cross legged at ITTBAB she would enjoy it more.  Visual distraction is a big thing for my DD and she learned to ask for the front or top row at Soarin' so she wasn't seeing the dangling feet.  

At certain times, especially with new attractions, my DD has approached the CM and was given a time to come back.  We absolutely love that!  However, we were able to utilize the GAC on other attractions while waiting for our time.  

The GAC hasn't been FOTL, but, it has been like a unlimited FP.  At some attractions, we were moved ahead of some Guests who were waiting to board the wheelchair accessible ride vehicles.  I had a nice CM explain to my DD one time that they could only accommodate so many Guests needing assistance on the ride at a time.  This helped her understand the "why" to the waiting and greatly helped her.  

Yes, this is a change, yes, it will be different, but, as I tell my DD, "Different is just that.  Different isn't good or bad, it is just different."   We will learn to utilize the DAS, just as we learned to utilize the GAC.  Yes, we will make mistakes and yes, it might not work perfectly the first or second time, or even the tenth time, but, we will learn from our mistakes. We will also learn to make the adjustments that will make my DD have a positive experience.  When I say "we" I mean my DD and I.  I don't expect Disney to understand my DD and to make accommodations for her.  They are already making the accommodation by the DAS.  Disney doesn't determine our happiness, we do. We plan on using the DAS and FP when we are at Disneyland this January and having a GREAT time!  

2tinkerbell


----------



## lanejudy

Disneylvr said:


> I guess what concerns me is that on our next trip we will be using a wheelchair/pushchair since she has outgrown the stroller and the GS CM might see that and think that is enough accommodation for her?  We keep her in it 1) gives her a buffer zone and her own defined spaced  2) she elopes



You will have to explain how her needs mean she can't wait in a typical line.  So far what you indicated above might be construed as accommodated simply by the stroller/wheelchair.  Explain the stroller/wheelchair only accomplishes X but another concern is Y.  Again, in requesting the DAS keep the conversation to her needs with regards to inability to wait in lines; not the diagnosis and not what the wheelchair does.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Disneylvr

lanejudy said:


> You will have to explain how her needs mean she can't wait in a typical line.  So far what you indicated above might be construed as accommodated simply by the stroller/wheelchair.  Explain the stroller/wheelchair only accomplishes X but another concern is Y.  Again, in requesting the DAS keep the conversation to her needs with regards to inability to wait in lines; not the diagnosis and not what the wheelchair does.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thanks!  She has sensory related problems waiting in long, noisy, crowded lines, will try to touch people....


----------



## lanejudy

Disneylvr said:


> Thanks!  She has sensory related problems waiting in long, noisy, crowded lines, will try to touch people....



Specify that exactly!


----------



## Aladora

2tinkerbell said:


> Yes, this is a change, yes, it will be different, but, as I tell my DD, "Different is just that.  Different isn't good or bad, it is just different."   We will learn to utilize the DAS, just as we learned to utilize the GAC.  Yes, we will make mistakes and yes, it might not work perfectly the first or second time, or even the tenth time, but, we will learn from our mistakes. We will also learn to make the adjustments that will make my DD have a positive experience.  When I say "we" I mean my DD and I.  I don't expect Disney to understand my DD and to make accommodations for her.  They are already making the accommodation by the DAS.  Disney doesn't determine our happiness, we do. We plan on using the DAS and FP when we are at Disneyland this January and having a GREAT time!
> 
> 2tinkerbell


----------



## gwynne

2tinkerbell said:


> First time replying, though I have been an unregistered lurker for years.
> 
> Let me say a little about our experiences:
> 
> My neurologically compromised DD and I first started going to DL when she was 8 years old.  We were trying really hard to make our own adjustments, etc.  We happened to run into a woman with a DD who had a seizure disorder while swimming at our hotel (trying to calm down and take a rest).  This woman shared her story of their first trip and they ended up bagging the vacation and going home.  It then she told us about a GAC and what a difference it was making this time around.
> 
> My sister and I discussed what kind of accommodations would work best for my DD.  We went to City Hall (prior to CA) and received a GAC.  We asked questions about the best way to use it and when to use it. It really bothered me at first and yes, we got some stares, but, I just figured it was the other person's problem and not ours.  I made sure that my DD was respectful and courteous to the CM's.  This was prior to the stamps so she needed to explain what accommodations she needed (alternative line, sitting up front, stopping the moving platform at loading, etc. according to the attraction).
> It worked perfect for us, and there were times that we didn't even need to use it.
> 
> Over the years, both at WDW and DL, we have received a GAC.  The last time we were at DL was the first time with the stamp.  They just gave us an "arrow" stamp.  That is appreciated, but, it doesn't meet all of my DD's needs.  We still ended up explaining her needs according to which attraction.  We have had very positive experiences, even a kind CM who explained to my DD that if she sat in the chair cross legged at ITTBAB she would enjoy it more.  Visual distraction is a big thing for my DD and she learned to ask for the front or top row at Soarin' so she wasn't seeing the dangling feet.
> 
> At certain times, especially with new attractions, my DD has approached the CM and was given a time to come back.  We absolutely love that!  However, we were able to utilize the GAC on other attractions while waiting for our time.
> 
> The GAC hasn't been FOTL, but, it has been like a unlimited FP.  At some attractions, we were moved ahead of some Guests who were waiting to board the wheelchair accessible ride vehicles.  I had a nice CM explain to my DD one time that they could only accommodate so many Guests needing assistance on the ride at a time.  This helped her understand the "why" to the waiting and greatly helped her.
> 
> Yes, this is a change, yes, it will be different, but, as I tell my DD, "Different is just that.  Different isn't good or bad, it is just different."   We will learn to utilize the DAS, just as we learned to utilize the GAC.  Yes, we will make mistakes and yes, it might not work perfectly the first or second time, or even the tenth time, but, we will learn from our mistakes. We will also learn to make the adjustments that will make my DD have a positive experience.  When I say "we" I mean my DD and I.  I don't expect Disney to understand my DD and to make accommodations for her.  They are already making the accommodation by the DAS.  Disney doesn't determine our happiness, we do. We plan on using the DAS and FP when we are at Disneyland this January and having a GREAT time!
> 
> 2tinkerbell



Thank you for this thoughtfully written post.  
You've given me much to positively ponder, and I am very appreciative!


----------



## Badamon

I have shared below links of DAS pics that I found today. Hope it's helpful to you. I also hope I've done this correctly as I've never posted pics before. Please let me know if I've done anything incorrectly so that I'll know for the future (and so I can correct!). Thanks 

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/387977218515017728/photo/1

https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/388001214329544704/photo/1


----------



## design_mom

Badamon said:


> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/388001214329544704/photo/1



It is interesting that the card in the photo is good from today till October 22. That's substantially longer than previous information has indicated they'd offer them for, isn't it? I first heard "one day only", then multi-day with proof of length of stay... but I thought even that was predicted to have limits.


----------



## dreamsofdisney

clanmcculloch said:


> Yes, the stroller as a wheelchair tag is still available.  It is separate from the DAS.



I'll be able to provide some feedback soon. We arrive at WDW tomorrow. DD4 is a former 1 lb 2 oz preemie with mild cerebral palsy and Autism, as well as a host of other "minor" disorders. We've taken her once in the past and she had a GAC and a stroller as wheelchair tag. (DS20 had his own GAC because he also has Autism.) Our first park day will be the 11th. I plan on explaining how her mobility (balance & coordination issues, muscle fatigue, spasticity, etc.) affect her ability to stand in lines, facilitating the need for a stroller as a wheelchair tag. BUT I will also tell them how her Autism affects _her_: sensory issues, behavior issues, etc.  

She also has disorder that causes her to have difficulty regulating her body temperature. In addition to that, she is 99% tube-fed and is unable to take liquids by mouth to stay hydrated, so she needs frequent tube feeds for hydration in the heat. She is verbal, but doesn't have conversational speech and doesn't mand for (request) needs, so she has to be closely monitored for signs of overheating or dehydration. While I've gotten used to tube feedings in public places, she's not on a continuous feed, and I'd prefer not to try and juggle everything and hook her up while waiting in a 45-60 minute line! Imagine the stares and comments! (Not that I care, but some families might.)

I'm still nervous that even if we do get the DAS, the CMs will see the stroller as wheelchair tag and be on the defensive and turn us away from the return time/DAS option. I'll try to post from WDW to let you know how it goes.

I'll also check about the photo from the guest services outside of the park - someone asked about that, but I forgot to quote them! 

 Hugs for everyone stressing about the unknown as much as I am! As someone else posted, GAC has never been a FOTL pass for us, but it did make planning our trip a lot easier and more worry free.  I know DD will have difficulty with stamina and waiting for the return time to arrive. Using the time in between to "go to shops, grab a bite to eat..." doesn't work so well for kiddos who want everything scheduled and don't do well with unknowns. I can't make a visual schedule when we don't know the wait times or FP return times until that moment. For us, it will mean fewer rides/attractions and probably a few more meltdowns....but we're still  happy to be going at all!


----------



## Aladora

design_mom said:


> It is interesting that the card in the photo is good from today till October 22. That's substantially longer than previous information has indicated they'd offer them for, isn't it? I first heard "one day only", then multi-day with proof of length of stay... but I thought even that was predicted to have limits.



The maximum that I have heard is 14 days, which the pictured DAS is for. Oct 9 - 22 is exactly 14 days so I would guess that the person who needed the DAS is an AP holder.


----------



## Poohsmommi

NYDisneyKid said:


> Someone (or many) will find a way around this so-called "new policy". Not today or tomorrow,,,but somewhere down the road.



They will, but it doesn't matter.  They will not get instant fastpass access like they would have with the GAC - autistic or not.  The DAS makes them wait just like everyone else, so where is the benefit to lie?  There really isn't one, especially if you can only get 1 or 2 return times at time.


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

design_mom said:


> It is interesting that the card in the photo is good from today till October 22. That's substantially longer than previous information has indicated they'd offer them for, isn't it? I first heard "one day only", then multi-day with proof of length of stay... but I thought even that was predicted to have limits.



Probably an AP holder. The old system for AP's were good for 2 months at a time.


----------



## ratlenhum

We got ours this morning at HS. The outside GS didn't have a single person on line. We got there at 9:30 and we were their first DAS of the day been we used it at TSMM all the CMs ran over to see it by hey had not seen it in person just images at training. 

We're doing okay with it so far


----------



## ArielRae

So do we know when you return during your time frame how they have you enter the attraction? Guessing the FP entrance so you may have to wait that time in line too.


----------



## Disneylvr

ArielRae said:


> So do we know when you return during your time frame how they have you enter the attraction? Guessing the FP entrance so you may have to wait that time in line too.



Wondering this too and what about attractions that don't have FP.


----------



## SueM in MN

Vidia2 said:


> He's also reporting that the new card will allow a party of 10.  I think he said that if your party is larger than 6 everyone needs to be present when the card is issued.
> 
> Also, the return times (who knows if this is the same in all parks or if it will change) at MK are being given at the rides instead of kiosks.  I hope this remains the case so that we don't have to criss cross to a kiosk.  It just seems easier in our case to find a seat and stay near the ride if it's a relatively short wait.


WDW return times are the attraction. 
Post one of this thread was updated last night about 10:30 pm

Parties larger than 6 were allowed under the GAC, but there needed to be good reason for it - anything over 6 is an exception


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## Kay1

ratlenhum said:


> We got ours this morning at HS. The outside GS didn't have a single person on line. We got there at 9:30 and we were their first DAS of the day been we used it at TSMM all the CMs ran over to see it by hey had not seen it in person just images at training.
> 
> We're doing okay with it so far



How did they take the picture? Through the glass, or did someone come out with a camera, or did you have to have it taken inside?

Thanks.


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## Talking Hands

Kellykins1218 said:


> Seems more likely that they would say the cards are only needed for those with invisible disabilities "such as" autism


This is what concerns me.  CM making blanket statements like that when they see my wheelchair when there are invisible disabilities as well.  See wheelchair , don't need accommodation.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

ratlenhum said:


> We got ours this morning at HS. The outside GS didn't have a single person on line. We got there at 9:30 and we were their first DAS of the day been we used it at TSMM all the CMs ran over to see it by hey had not seen it in person just images at training.
> 
> We're doing okay with it so far





Kay1 said:


> How did they take the picture? Through the glass, or did someone come out with a camera, or did you have to have it taken inside?
> 
> Thanks.



Where in ratlenhum's quote does it say anything about a picture?


----------



## WantToGoNow

Talking Hands said:
			
		

> This is what concerns me.  CM making blanket statements like that when they see my wheelchair when there are invisible disabilities as well.  See wheelchair , don't need accommodation.



Which is probably exactly why my dd did not get one.  She was on an ecv but that is not the only issue.  We are not getting much accomplished at Epcot this afternoon.  She isn't having such a good day .


----------



## SueM in MN

Talking Hands said:


> This is what concerns me.  CM making blanket statements like that when they see my wheelchair when there are invisible disabilities as well.  See wheelchair , don't need accommodation.


The issue I can see with the person is that the needs she told them were all able to be met with a wheelchair/ ECV. 
There are many people whose needs are met with just that  - it's up to the guest to explain their other needs if they have ones not met by having the wheelchair. 


Vidia2 said:


> Do you know if kiosks will come later or if getting return times will remain at the attraction?


WDW already had greeters at each attraction, DL did not so DL needed to come up with something else. 
WDW may switch to something alternative once Fastpass + is all rolled out.


----------



## scottcim2

Just came back from Hollywood Studios. Here are some quick notes about the new system. We got the card for our son who has a non-visable disability. 

- No line at guest relations. We were there at 8:35am. 

- Total time to get new card was about 12 min. 

- We were told to come back to guest relations if we found that the new system did not make for an enjoyable day. They would see about accommodating us differently. We did not go back. 

- We were asked if our son has Autism. We were never asked about specific diagnosis in the past. 

- We were not allowed to get return time for Disney Jr LIVE. 

- Takes 1 - 2 min to get a return time because of how long it takes to fill out. 

- You can only get a return time for lines over a 10 min wait.


----------



## Talking Hands

SueM  This problem was happening with GAC and I am sure it will continue happening with DAS.  People don't take time to actually listen.  They hear what they want to or expect to hear.  I am not hopeful.


----------



## dis-happy

I've been following the posts but one thing I'm not seeing....how is stroller as wheelchair being handled?  

My DS is NT and in the past we always just used FP for our family as needed...didn't even know about FOTL access and never needed it.  Will our old sticker on the stroller still be ok? Or will we have to get the DAS card?  Due to muscle tone, muscle weakness, core and ligament issues standing and stamina are problematic for him.  I need to be able to push him through The Land and have him sit during pre-shows, per his PT.

Does anyone know what the changes might mean for us? Are they still doing the red stickers?


----------



## Kay1

NYDisneyKid said:


> Where in ratlenhum's quote does it say anything about a picture?



All the DAS passes have the person's photo. That person has to be present when boarding.


----------



## Wishes Count

Kay1 said:


> How did they take the picture? Through the glass, or did someone come out with a camera, or did you have to have it taken inside?
> 
> Thanks.



The photo is taken using an iPad, and there is someone outside the window location to do so, In the lobby they can come in front of the counter or simply take it from behind it.



dis-happy said:


> I've been following the posts but one thing I'm not seeing....how is stroller as wheelchair being handled?
> 
> My DS is NT and in the past we always just used FP for our family as needed...didn't even know about FOTL access and never needed it.  Will our old sticker on the stroller still be ok? Or will we have to get the DAS card?  Due to muscle tone, muscle weakness, core and ligament issues standing and stamina are problematic for him.  I need to be able to push him through The Land and have him sit during pre-shows, per his PT.
> 
> Does anyone know what the changes might mean for us? Are they still doing the red stickers?



There are still the red "luggage tag" type stickers. You do not need a DAS card to utilize stroller as a wheelchair and can enter through the normal queue.


----------



## Kay1

Wishes Count said:


> The photo is taken using an iPad, and there is someone outside the window location to do so, In the lobby they can come in front of the counter or simply take it from behind it.
> 
> .



I see. So either Guest Relations (meaning inside or outside the park) will work.

Thanks so much. I'm trying to write a "social story" for my son and now I know how to start it.


----------



## Rowanonfire

SueM in MN said:


> MK in WDW doesn't have handicapped viewing areas for the fireworks. They do have a AAA viewing area, a Fastpass + viewing area on some nights and a Dessert option where you can pay to have a dessert buffet in an area with fireworks viewing





scottcim2 said:


> Just came back from Hollywood Studios. Here are some quick notes about the new system. We got the card for our son who has a non-visable disability.
> 
> - No line at guest relations. We were there at 8:35am.
> 
> - Total time to get new card was about 12 min.
> 
> - We were told to come back to guest relations if we found that the new system did not make for an enjoyable day. They would see about accommodating us differently. We did not go back.
> 
> - We were asked if our son has Autism. We were never asked about specific diagnosis in the past.
> 
> - We were not allowed to get return time for Disney Jr LIVE.
> 
> - Takes 1 - 2 min to get a return time because of how long it takes to fill out.
> 
> - You can only get a return time for lines over a 10 min wait.



Isn't it against the law to ask for a diagnosis?


----------



## NjMamaMouse

What happens when the 19 lines are filled up? I am going down in a few weeks for 6 days, assuming 4 rides a day we would be filled up in day 5..... does this mean we have to go and get picture taken again and get issued a new card?


----------



## toocherie

Badamon said:


> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/387977218515017728/photo/1



So, am I misreading this pic?  Because it looks to me like the CMs are cutting 10 minutes off the wait time of the attraction in calculation of the return time?  Was that expected?


----------



## Granny square

toocherie said:


> So, am I misreading this pic?  Because it looks to me like the CMs are cutting 10 minutes off the wait time of the attraction in calculation of the return time?  Was that expected?


I think it I assumed that usually there is a wait in the fp line also. So the guess of the amt of time to the end point.


----------



## Rowanonfire

toocherie said:


> So, am I misreading this pic?  Because it looks to me like the CMs are cutting 10 minutes off the wait time of the attraction in calculation of the return time?  Was that expected?



Yes I think it would always said that it would be wait time -10 to take into account getting the return time and any wait at the alternate entrance.


----------



## KPeveler

Rowanonfire said:


> Isn't it against the law to ask for a diagnosis?



Yes, it is.  Disney World (I have not had a report of this at DL) is going to have a MAJOR problem on its hands.  It IS illegal to pick a diagnosis.  It IS illegal to deny someone based only on them NOT having a specific diagnosis.

This is NOT what the system is supposed to be, and it is unacceptable for ANY CM to be saying this.  What I find disturbing is that we are having multiple reports from multiple parks.  I am very much hoping someone manages to speak to one of those management people who are supposedly going to be around.

I very much hope things improve there!


----------



## Rowanonfire

KPeveler said:


> Yes, it is.  Disney World (I have not had a report of this at DL) is going to have a MAJOR problem on its hands.  It IS illegal to pick a diagnosis.  It IS illegal to deny someone based only on them NOT having a specific diagnosis.
> 
> This is NOT what the system is supposed to be, and it is unacceptable for ANY CM to be saying this.  What I find disturbing is that we are having multiple reports from multiple parks.  I am very much hoping someone manages to speak to one of those management people who are supposedly going to be around.
> 
> I very much hope things improve there!



From the sound of things, Disney has no choice but to improve the issue! They are asking for trouble... Hope everyone there now in the confusion who needs assistance eventually manages to get it.


----------



## KPeveler

Talking Hands said:


> This is what concerns me.  CM making blanket statements like that when they see my wheelchair when there are invisible disabilities as well.  See wheelchair , don't need accommodation.



Yes, that is my concern as well.  In fact, it is common for CMs to argue with me in the past, even talking over what I was saying about my concerns with the park, stating "but you have a wheelchair."

I am going to DL tomorrow (not WDW til Jan), and if I have such a problem, I have no problem sitting there in City Hall taking up quite a bit of room until I speak to a lead and if need be, a manager.  I have many of the same conditions as the person earlier who was told "no autism, no DAS" and I would need to go and get my AP refunded and stop going to Disney.  Because I live in Southern California and then developed a condition where my body cannot tolerate heat (that is ok, it cannot tolerate cold either).

I am hoping WDW gets this straightened out fast.


----------



## SueM in MN

dis-happy said:


> I've been following the posts but one thing I'm not seeing....how is stroller as wheelchair being handled?
> 
> My DS is NT and in the past we always just used FP for our family as needed...didn't even know about FOTL access and never needed it.  Will our old sticker on the stroller still be ok? Or will we have to get the DAS card?  Due to muscle tone, muscle weakness, core and ligament issues standing and stamina are problematic for him.  I need to be able to push him through The Land and have him sit during pre-shows, per his PT.
> 
> Does anyone know what the changes might mean for us? Are they still doing the red stickers?


That is covered in more detail in post one 

You will need a new sticker for this trip. If having the stroller meets his needs, he will get a sticker only - no DAS.


----------



## AndreaA

Granny square said:


> I think it I assumed that usually there is a wait in the fp line also. So the guess of the amt of time to the end point.



Yes, and I actually expect them to up the deduction to 15min or more during busy times when the FP line could be 20min long.  Making someone stand in a long FP line after already waiting the standby time would mean a lot of extra waiting.


----------



## disney david

Rowanonfire said:


> We do not know the needs of that person though, so they could have got the card because of autism. The problem is Disney shouldn't be asking at all.



Your right they shouldn't be asking I just pointing out that other parks seems to be giving them out without problem.  

I hope that Disney going to autism speaks and other groups getting help didn't make them forget other disabilities.


----------



## BigAlsGal

Rowanonfire said:


> We do not know the needs of that person though, so they could have got the card because of autism. The problem is Disney shouldn't be asking at all.



I'm sure disney has consulted with a barrage of attorneys. Maybe there are loopholes we don't know about.


----------



## TreeSapp

scottcim2 said:


> Just came back from Hollywood Studios. Here are some quick notes about the new system. We got the card for our son who has a non-visable disability.
> 
> - No line at guest relations. We were there at 8:35am.
> 
> - Total time to get new card was about 12 min.
> 
> - We were told to come back to guest relations if we found that the new system did not make for an enjoyable day. They would see about accommodating us differently. We did not go back.
> 
> - We were asked if our son has Autism. We were never asked about specific diagnosis in the past.
> 
> - We were not allowed to get return time for Disney Jr LIVE.
> 
> - Takes 1 - 2 min to get a return time because of how long it takes to fill out.
> 
> - You can only get a return time for lines over a 10 min wait.



Do you know how tall/wide the card is? I want to make sure I bring a wallet that will hold it nicely


----------



## ArielRae

Do we know how much past the return time they write down we can arrive and still be allowed to do the attraction?


----------



## Rowanonfire

BigAlsGal said:


> I'm sure disney has consulted with a barrage of attorneys. Maybe there are loopholes we don't know about.



Perhaps, maybe I am deluded to think Disney are better then that.


----------



## NjMamaMouse

ArielRae said:


> Do we know how much past the return time they write down we can arrive and still be allowed to do the attraction?



I believe it is good for the date issued until it is redeemed. You just cannot get another return time until it is used. You are also allowed to cross it out yourselves if you have changed your mind.


----------



## disney david

TreeSapp said:


> Do you know how tall/wide the card is? I want to make sure I bring a wallet that will hold it nicely



If you go on twitter search for wdw news today they have a pic of front and back. 


This is their pic of the  front 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BWJ1DHAIgAEzNjD.jpg

Here the back where they out return times

https://mobile.twitter.com/WDWNT/media/grid?idx=7&tid=387929261207584768

https://mobile.twitter.com/WDWNT/media/grid?idx=8&tid=387928883712233473


----------



## cmwade77

ArielRae said:


> Do we know how much past the return time they write down we can arrive and still be allowed to do the attraction?


It is on the Disney FAQ, which has a link posted somewhere on here, but to sum it up:
You can go anytime after your return time, but by all accounts, you cannot get another return time until you have gone.

I am assuming that they have a mechanism in place for if the ride is broken at your return time, so that you can get another, but I don't know that part.


----------



## cmwade77

KPeveler said:


> Yes, it is.  Disney World (I have not had a report of this at DL) is going to have a MAJOR problem on its hands.  It IS illegal to pick a diagnosis.  It IS illegal to deny someone based only on them NOT having a specific diagnosis.
> 
> This is NOT what the system is supposed to be, and it is unacceptable for ANY CM to be saying this.  What I find disturbing is that we are having multiple reports from multiple parks.  I am very much hoping someone manages to speak to one of those management people who are supposedly going to be around.
> 
> I very much hope things improve there!


I have reported this over the phone to someone who is managing this transition and she was appalled, to say the least.

If this continues to happen, please make sure that you report it. Reporting on here is nice, but please make sure you email Disney about it as well. Both to the email about this system and their general email at the bottom of the website.


----------



## ElliePixie

I'm waiting to hear of other people's experiences, reading these posts today have made me nervous and I'm really hoping it's just a transition issue and it gets solved. Autism is by no means the only disability in the world.
I suffered an accident years ago that left me with many neurological issues. I can be standing or sitting down for long periods of time, otherwise I start having pain and I get very weak. I walk with a limp but I don't use a wheelchair. I've been using the Gac for many years and it has helped me and my family tremendously. On top of these I have two small children that I have to take care of and I can physically endure long waits in a queue while watching over them. I don't have a problem waiting in another area, but cannot be 45 mins in a queue, or I'll pass out. I really hope they get their stuff straighten out soon.


----------



## Rowanonfire

ElliePixie said:


> I'm waiting to hear of other people's experiences, reading these posts today have made me nervous and I'm really hoping it's just a transition issue and it gets solved. Autism is by no means the only disability in the world.
> I suffered an accident years ago that left me with many neurological issues. I can be standing or sitting down for long periods of time, otherwise I start having pain and I get very weak. I walk with a limp but I don't use a wheelchair. I've been using the Gac for many years and it has helped me and my family tremendously. On top of these I have two small children that I have to take care of and I can physically endure long waits in a queue while watching over them. I don't have a problem waiting in another area, but cannot be 45 mins in a queue, or I'll pass out. I really hope they get their stuff straighten out soon.



These sound similar to all my problems aside from I have decided to a wheelchair to WDW, but that alone dosent stop me from suffering extreme pain if sat or stood in a line. There are a thousand different disabilities at there WDW will need to address...


----------



## Schmeck

AndreaA said:


> Yes, and I actually expect them to up the deduction to 15min or more during busy times when the FP line could be 20min long.  Making someone stand in a long FP line after already waiting the standby time would mean a lot of extra waiting.



If you read the first line on the DAS, it states that immediate access is not to be expected on return.


----------



## cmwade77

Schmeck said:


> If you read the first line on the DAS, it states that immediate access is not to be expected on return.


Immediate no, but I have been told by two people at Disney that you should not have a lengthy wait upon returning.

Basically they both agree that the return times are supposed to be accounting for the time that you will wait when returning. And I figure if I can get two people at Disney to agree on anything, then I am doing good.


----------



## Granny square

Schmeck said:


> If you read the first line on the DAS, it states that immediate access is not to be expected on return.


  But if the goal is to have them spend the same as standby basing return time on how long the fp line is also makes sense.   I think that her point.

Eta. I could be wrong!


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Do I need to get a DAS since I can't do stairs, or can I just tell the cms at each attraction with stairs?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AndreaA

cmwade77 said:


> Immediate no, but I have been told by two people at Disney that you should not have a lengthy wait upon returning.
> 
> Basically they both agree that the return times are supposed to be accounting for the time that you will wait when returning. And I figure if I can get two people at Disney to agree on anything, then I am doing good.



Yes, exactly.  It would hardly be fair to make a disabled person go to a ride with a 1hr wait, get a return time for an hour in the future and THEN have to wait in a 20min fastpass line.  That is why they subtract ten minutes now (slow season) so that when you return and still have to wait 5-10min in the fastpass line, you won't end up waiting longer than the average guest.  If fastpass lines are longer in different seasons (as I know they are) then I'm sure they DAS return time will be adjusted to compensate.


----------



## disney david

AndreaA said:


> Yes, exactly.  It would hardly be fair to make a disabled person go to a ride with a 1hr wait, get a return time for an hour in the future and THEN have to wait in a 20min fastpass line.  That is why they subtract ten minutes now (slow season) so that when you return and still have to wait 5-10min in the fastpass line, you won't end up waiting longer than the average guest.  If fastpass lines are longer in different seasons (as I know they are) then I'm sure they DAS return time will be adjusted to compensate.



If a ride has a ten min or less wait then you won't be given a return time you be allowed on the ride through the alternate entrance. It only rides that will have 10 or more mins your get a return time.


----------



## Rowanonfire

Not really related to the DAS I guess, but can someone tell me which attractions have stairs in the line?


----------



## Wishes Count

BigAlsGal said:


> Like I said idk. I was just trying make a reason why disney is just coming out and asking if they have autism. Maybe they can't ask people for their diagnosis but if they make the DAS only available to autistic people maybe they can ask "do you have autism?"  That would be unfortunate but if that's the direction they're going its a possibility.
> 
> I think they really want all guests to utilize the magic bands and scheduling your ride times. I think they want the ride lines to run like a well oiled machine and you just can't do that with a steady influx of people who can squeeze in the front.



Autism is not the only "condition" that a DAS is needed for. The CM will ask you what your needs are. If you tell the CM you are in a wheelchair because you cannot stand. You are not going to get a DAS. You need to tell the CM all your needs and concerns if you have other non-apparent disabilities or concerns. The DAS is intended for those with non apparent disabilites, not those with mobility concerns. Guest Relations cast are not medically trained so you need to explain to the CM what your concerns are, not what your diagnosis is. 



Carolwoodpr said:


> Do I need to get a DAS since I can't do stairs, or can I just tell the cms at each attraction with stairs?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



You do not need the DAS to avoid stairs. You will notify them at each attraction.


----------



## BigAlsGal

Wishes Count said:


> Autism is not the only "condition" that a DAS is needed for. The CM will ask you what your needs are. If you tell the CM you are in a wheelchair because you cannot stand. You are not going to get a DAS. You need to tell the CM all your needs and concerns if you have other non-apparent disabilities or concerns. The DAS is intended for those with non apparent disabilites, not those with mobility concerns. Guest Relations cast are not medically trained so you need to explain to the CM what your concerns are, not what your diagnosis is.



I am aware of that. But according to some reports people are saying they are only giving the DAS to autistic people. I was just throwin out theiories. I know what technically the CMs are "suppose" to do. I'm just speculating why they aren't doing those things.


----------



## Wishes Count

BigAlsGal said:


> I am aware of that. But according to some reports people are saying they are only giving the DAS to autistic people. I was just throwin out theiories. I know what technically the CMs are "suppose" to do. I'm just speculating why they aren't doing those things.



Please remember that guests are not always sharing the correct information. Or the CM is not asking the correct questions to get that information. I work in GR and I worked today. I always asked when someone in a wheelchair was requesting a DAS if they had any other concerns or issues other than using a wheelchair. If they say "No" then no DAS is issued. If they say "Yes" they will need to explain their additional concerns. However just because they have additional concerns does not mean a DAS card is issued.

It may seem like only autistic persons are getting the DAS, but it could be because a large number of people with ONLY mobility concerns, who previously had a GAC are being turned away.(Perhaps ones who do need one, but were not sharing all their concerns) I have a non apparent disability myself, so I realize that not all CM's think the same way I might. If you truly feel that you need the DAS be prepared to explain your concerns


----------



## livndisney

BigAlsGal said:


> I am aware of that. But according to some reports people are saying they are only giving the DAS to autistic people. I was just throwin out theiories. I know what technically the CMs are "suppose" to do. I'm just speculating why they aren't doing those things.



I can confirm they are not just being given for autism.


----------



## scottcim2

TreeSapp said:


> Do you know how tall/wide the card is? I want to make sure I bring a wallet that will hold it nicely



The new card is given to you folded and when folded it is the same exact size as the old GAC cards. Actual measurement?  Sorry no ruler around while on vacation.


----------



## DisneyDollface

I am reading all these posts and it's concerning. Will DAS be given to amputees? My 14 year old daughter is an amputee, she has a wheelchair but being a 14 year old girl, she wants to be as "normal" as possible and she wants to walk the parks. A lot of walking/standing can sometimes cause large blisters on the bottom of her stump, which is really  bad for her. We are going at Christmas and really don't want to bring her chair. Have brought it in the past and the crowds make in nearly impossible to get around, never mind people yelling at you when they run into you! I am thinking this will not be an enjoyable Christmas visit and am thinking we may have to change our plans.


----------



## bookgirl

Rowanonfire said:


> Not really related to the DAS I guess, but can someone tell me which attractions have stairs in the line?



Sue just answered this for me here.


http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3184035


----------



## Rowanonfire

Wishes Count said:


> Please remember that guests are not always sharing the correct information. Or the CM is not asking the correct questions to get that information. I work in GR and I worked today. I always asked when someone in a wheelchair was requesting a DAS if they had any other concerns or issues other than using a wheelchair. If they say "No" then no DAS is issued. If they say "Yes" they will need to explain their additional concerns. However just because they have additional concerns does not mean a DAS card is issued.
> 
> It may seem like only autistic persons are getting the DAS, but it could be because a large number of people with ONLY mobility concerns, who previously had a GAC are being turned away.(Perhaps ones who do need one, but were not sharing all their concerns) I have a non apparent disability myself, so I realize that not all CM's think the same way I might. If you truly feel that you need the DAS be prepared to explain your concerns



I don't suppose you know how guests with mobility concerns that aren't met with a wheelchair are dealt with? My condition means I have a lot of pain and muscle weakness if sat or stood still for an extended time. Making long queues virtually impossible. A time card such as the DAS would enable me to keep moving or sit as needed but I'm not sure whether I would be issued one which is a little... I could not stand or sit in a long normal line so without the card my day will be very limited!


----------



## livndisney

DisneyDollface said:


> I am reading all these posts and it's concerning. Will DAS be given to amputees? My 14 year old daughter is an amputee, she has a wheelchair but being a 14 year old girl, she wants to be as "normal" as possible and she wants to walk the parks. A lot of walking/standing can sometimes cause large blisters on the bottom of her stump, which is really  bad for her. We are going at Christmas and really don't want to bring her chair. Have brought it in the past and the crowds make in nearly impossible to get around, never mind people yelling at you when they run into you! I am thinking this will not be an enjoyable Christmas visit and am thinking we may have to change our plans.



How would a DAS help?


----------



## BigAlsGal

Wishes Count said:


> Please remember that guests are not always sharing the correct information. Or the CM is not asking the correct questions to get that information. I work in GR and I worked today. I always asked when someone in a wheelchair was requesting a DAS if they had any other concerns or issues other than using a wheelchair. If they say "No" then no DAS is issued. If they say "Yes" they will need to explain their additional concerns. However just because they have additional concerns does not mean a DAS card is issued.
> 
> It may seem like only autistic persons are getting the DAS, but it could be because a large number of people with ONLY mobility concerns, who previously had a GAC are being turned away.(Perhaps ones who do need one, but were not sharing all their concerns) I have a non apparent disability myself, so I realize that not all CM's think the same way I might. If you truly feel that you need the DAS be prepared to explain your concerns




I guess I don't understand why you're responding to me. Lol. I didn't start the rumor they were only giving them to the autistic. Someone else said that. I was responding to those comments.

A poster who did have additional issues was denied a GAC.


----------



## SueM in MN

This is copied ( with a bit of editing to remove GAC information) from the disABILITIES FAQs thread.
It has ALWAYS been Disney's policy to tell guests who say they can't stand to wait in line. They had not been enforcing it recently and had given out GACs to guests who insisted they had trouble standing.
The DAS ((Disability Access Service) is going back to saying the accommodation for issues with stamina or standing in line is to use a mobility device and in all likelihood, guests will not get a DAS for stamina, standing or walking issues.

*I have problems with standing in line or with walking. Why did Disney suggest a wheelchair of ECV (motorized scooter)?*
Disney calls these "Stamina or Endurance Concerns" and the official response is to suggest a wheelchair or ECV.
If the person has problems with standing in line or with walking, a wheelchair/ECV would be a better solution than a disability card.
A trip to Disney includes a lot more walking than just what you do in line.
There will most of the time be no place to sit while in line and no guarantee it will be available only for people with disabilities. 
The distance walked is not usually less with a DAS than without one, so someone who is concerned about walking or standing would do better with a mobility device and/or planning their day to hit the most popular attractions at the least busy times.
Most of the lines where you will actually standing still for long periods are the lines for shows and movies. Because those 'load' large numbers of people at a time, people have to stand waiting for the next show to 'load'. Having a Fastpass or a DAS won't change that - if each show is 14 minutes, you are going to be _somewhere_ for 14 minutes. In many shows, much of the time in that place will be a preshow area. If you don't have a mobility device, you will generally be standing during that time.

With an ECV or wheelchair, you will always have a place to sit and can conserve energy for fun, instead of just getting around. 
Having a mobility device doesn't mean you have to sit in it at all times. You can get out and walk for a while.


----------



## Rowanonfire

The info about mobility concerns is what worries me. I will have a wheelchair. It still does not make it possible for me to comfortably wait in lines. I am stressed about this. I have severe anxiety issues too, and I have horrid scenarios in my head that I will be in extreme pain and not be able to leave the line... Or I will be alone with my little niece in a line and my legs will give out and collapse... The irony being that I am more likely to cause myself a panic attack worrying about these things then they are to actually happen! At parks at home, I would never mention my anxiety as a reason to need accommodations , as my physical condition gets me the access I need...however maybe at Disney I should explain that too. =/


----------



## TreeSapp

disney david said:


> If you go on twitter search for wdw news today they have a pic of front and back.
> 
> This is their pic of the  front
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BWJ1DHAIgAEzNjD.jpg
> 
> Here the back where they out return times
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/WDWNT/media/grid?idx=7&tid=387929261207584768
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/WDWNT/media/grid?idx=8&tid=387928883712233473



Oh yeah, I think I saw one of these earlier with the lady with sparkly pink nail polish, but it's hard to garage the exact size


----------



## TreeSapp

scottcim2 said:


> The new card is given to you folded and when folded it is the same exact size as the old GAC cards. Actual measurement?  Sorry no ruler around while on vacation.



Thank you! I think they said the old card was 3 by 3.5in  

if it's half a US dollar bill. That's basically 3in (I'm a nutty math major - so I have way too many 'emergency' measurements memorized)


----------



## disney david

TreeSapp said:


> Oh yeah, I think I saw one of these earlier with the lady with sparkly pink nail polish, but it's hard to garage the exact size



it looks close to the old gac maybe a little bigger it looks like it can be folded to make it easier to carry. it looks like disney designed it that way because if you fold it right you be able to see the front and back without it being disrupted by the fold.


----------



## Wishes Count

Rowanonfire said:


> The info about mobility concerns is what worries me. I will have a wheelchair. It still does not make it possible for me to comfortably wait in lines. I am stressed about this. I have severe anxiety issues too, and I have horrid scenarios in my head that I will be in extreme pain and not be able to leave the line... Or I will be alone with my little niece in a line and my legs will give out and collapse... The irony being that I am more likely to cause myself a panic attack worrying about these things then they are to actually happen! At parks at home, I would never mention my anxiety as a reason to need accommodations , as my physical condition gets me the access I need...however maybe at Disney I should explain that too. =/



Your physical condition will still get you access. But at Disney that means the standard queue line as all but 11 are accessible. You must explain to the CM your additional concerns that are not address by using the wheelchair. If you find it hard to explain verbally or are embarrassed someone will hear you could try writing it down for the CM to read and explain that you wrote this because you have a hard time explaining. (Not suggesting you are, but others might be and could benefit from this tip)


----------



## livndisney

TreeSapp said:


> Thank you! I think they said the old card was 3 by 3.5in
> 
> if it's half a US dollar bill. That's basically 3in (I'm a nutty math major - so I have way too many 'emergency' measurements memorized)



Larger than a half dollar bill. It is exactly the same size as the old GAC I think Sue had the measurements posted in the FAQ.


----------



## TreeSapp

livndisney said:


> Larger than a half dollar bill. It is exactly the same size as the old GAC I think Sue had the measurements posted in the FAQ.



Thanks!


----------



## Rowanonfire

Wishes Count said:


> Your physical condition will still get you access. But at Disney that means the standard queue line as all but 11 are accessible. You must explain to the CM your additional concerns that are not address by using the wheelchair. If you find it hard to explain verbally or are embarrassed someone will hear you could try writing it down for the CM to read and explain that you wrote this because you have a hard time explaining. (Not suggesting you are, but others might be and could benefit from this tip)



Thank you. I had thought about writing it down and will likely do that. If I am travelling with another adult I will likely get then to explain anyway as my anxiety makes talking to strangers a struggle. But there is a chance I'll be at the park with just my niece so I am hoping to make that a little easier on myself if they will read a self written note.


----------



## SueM in MN

WantToGoNow said:


> Only cards being given out anywhere are for children with autism.  Apparently the decision was made yesterday.
> 
> Dd has Nuerocardiogenic syncope, pots, eds, ventricular tachycardia, pacts.  She passes out a lot.  She can use an ecv but she can't stand or sit for extended periods.  Her blood pressure drops when she stands which causes her to pass out.


A list of diagnosis is not going to tell anyone in Guest Relations what the needs are - especially if all the terms are medical terms.
And - I'm not picking on you WantToGoNow, but your post illustrated exactly what I have heard some people say they told the CMs.
To translate:
Neurogenic syncope = temporary loss of consciousness from a change in blood pressure with a slowed heart rate; often occurs when standing up. Syncope is the medical term for fainting 
POTS  =  Postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome; causes changes of blood pressure when changing position.
EDS = EhlersDanlos syndrome; connective tissue disorder that can cause the 2 conditions above. Common issues are easy bruising, and 'loose' joints that can dislocate.
ventricular tachycardia = fast heart rate that originates in the main pumping chambers of the heart.
PACTS = I'm an RN and I don't know what pacts is.

So, even knowing what the terms mean, doesn't tell what the person needs other than some place to sit - which is what using an ECV in line is.

If there are other needs, it's important to think of what NEEDS the ECV, wheelchair or other mobility device does not meet. 
Those needs should be discussed with Guest Relations - not the diagnosis - the needs. What do you need to make the line accessible to you (shorter wait is not an option). 
Be clear, concise and give only the details the CM needs.
Remember, the words you are using may be very familiar to you, but may mean absolutely nothing to the CM. 

And, keep in mind that the answer you get from a CM may be the answer to the question the CM understood you were asking, not the question you thought you were asking.


NjMamaMouse said:


> What happens when the 19 lines are filled up? I am going down in a few weeks for 6 days, assuming 4 rides a day we would be filled up in day 5..... does this mean we have to go and get picture taken again and get issued a new card?


Once all the lines are filled out, you will need a new card. 
Getting a new card will take a shorter time than getting the first card.


ArielRae said:


> Do we know how much past the return time they write down we can arrive and still be allowed to do the attraction?


.


cmwade77 said:


> It is on the Disney FAQ, which has a link posted somewhere on here, but to sum it up:
> You can go anytime after your return time, but by all accounts, you cannot get another return time until you have gone.
> 
> I am assuming that they have a mechanism in place for if the ride is broken at your return time, so that you can get another, but I don't know that part.


cmwade already answered the Return a Time question, but the Return Time is valid until it is used or crossed off. 
You can only have one unused Return a Time. (See post one of this thread for more information).
The probable answer for if the attraction is broken, is that the CM will cross off your Return a Time so it is no longer active and will give a Fastpass to use later.



Carolwoodpr said:


> Do I need to get a DAS since I can't do stairs, or can I just tell the cms at each attraction with stairs?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


You don't need a DAS - that would be something to discuss with the CM at the attraction.


Wishes Count said:


> Autism is not the only "condition" that a DAS is needed for. The CM will ask you what your needs are. If you tell the CM you are in a wheelchair because you cannot stand. You are not going to get a DAS. You need to tell the CM all your needs and concerns if you have other non-apparent disabilities or concerns. The DAS is intended for those with non apparent disabilites, not those with mobility concerns. Guest Relations cast are not medically trained so you need to explain to the CM what your concerns are, not what your diagnosis is.
> 
> You do not need the DAS to avoid stairs. You will notify them at each attraction.


Think you, Wishes Count.
People who do not have Autism have also reported getting DAS.

EVEN IF the guest has Autism, they would still need to explain their needs. Not all people with Autism have the same needs.


Wishes Count said:


> Please remember that guests are not always sharing the correct information. Or the CM is not asking the correct questions to get that information. I work in GR and I worked today. I always asked when someone in a wheelchair was requesting a DAS if they had any other concerns or issues other than using a wheelchair. If they say "No" then no DAS is issued. If they say "Yes" they will need to explain their additional concerns. However just because they have additional concerns does not mean a DAS card is issued.
> 
> It may seem like only autistic persons are getting the DAS, but it could be because a large number of people with ONLY mobility concerns, who previously had a GAC are being turned away.(Perhaps ones who do need one, but were not sharing all their concerns) I have a non apparent disability myself, so I realize that not all CM's think the same way I might. If you truly feel that you need the DAS be prepared to explain your concerns


thank you again and hope the next week goes well for sell the CMs 


scottcim2 said:


> The new card is given to you folded and when folded it is the same exact size as the old GAC cards. Actual measurement?  Sorry no ruler around while on vacation.


The old GAC cards are 3.5 inches by 5 inches


DisneyDollface said:


> I am reading all these posts and it's concerning. Will DAS be given to amputees? My 14 year old daughter is an amputee, she has a wheelchair but being a 14 year old girl, she wants to be as "normal" as possible and she wants to walk the parks. A lot of walking/standing can sometimes cause large blisters on the bottom of her stump, which is really  bad for her. We are going at Christmas and really don't want to bring her chair. Have brought it in the past and the crowds make in nearly impossible to get around, never mind people yelling at you when they run into you! I am thinking this will not be an enjoyable Christmas visit and am thinking we may have to change our plans.


I understand that she wants to be as "normal" as possible, but her needs would meet the "mobility and stamina" needs that wheelchairs and other mobility devices handle.
Even if she does get a DAS, there is still a lot of walking involved at WDW - I measured on our last trip in March - the shortest distance we walked was 6 miles and some days were 9 and one was even 12!

Would she maybe accept the wheelchair more if it was "blinged" out with lights, sparkles or something else?
Or, maybe something else would allow her, like a cane or something, would allo her to take some pressure off her stump. So you might want to talk to her therapists and also see if some adjustments to her prosthesis might help to prevent skin breakdown.


----------



## lovethattink

We went to WDW for a few hours this evening. Getting the DAS for ds went smoothly. He was able to ride two attractions (Jungle Cruise and the Magic Carpets of Aladdin) with it and we ate dinner at Pecos Bills.

Earlier today, I called Guest Services. The person there was able to pull up the emails I had sent with all my questions. That cm went through each question and answered them. She really put my mind at ease. When we arrived at Guest Services at the MK the cm was very helpful. 

The DAS the way it is worked fine for us tonight. I was able to get the first return time, while dh took ds to play Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. After riding JC, we got the return time for carpets. We ate at Pecos Bills while waiting for the return time. Then headed home.

I'm not sure how it would have worked if I was solo with ds. Taking him to the attraction and then walking away from it may have caused problems.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> We went to WDW for a few hours this evening. Getting the DAS for ds went smoothly. He was able to ride two attractions (Jungle Cruise and the Magic Carpets of Aladdin) with it and we ate dinner at Pecos Bills.
> 
> Earlier today, I called Guest Services. The person there was able to pull up the emails I had sent with all my questions. That cm went through each question and answered them. She really put my mind at ease. When we arrived at Guest Services at the MK the cm was very helpful.
> 
> The DAS the way it is worked fine for us tonight. I was able to get the first return time, while dh took ds to play Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. After riding JC, we got the return time for carpets. We ate at Pecos Bills while waiting for the return time. Then headed home.
> 
> I'm not sure how it would have worked if I was solo with ds. Taking him to the attraction and then walking away from it may have caused problems.



Thanks for the report.


----------



## WantToGoNow

Even without the DAC we managed to do/see everything at Epcot that we didn't on Saturday.  She said she dud not mention the overheating issue because she didn't think about it because she was cold most of the day.  I don't think she took off the sweatshirt except for a couple of hours.

We will be at the MK tomorrow and she will go to gs again. She had a rough day physically today and felt bad most of the day.  We went to the foodcourt about 15 mins ago and she thought she was going to pass out on the way to the car.

Sue, that was Ventricular Tachycardia - not sure how auto correct changed that.  

We have 3 days left.  Whether she does much or not it won't matter as we have a good time and pretty much have done what we wanted.


----------



## cmwade77

I do have another question about the return times. I know you can only have one active return time at a time.

But here is a very real case scenario, that I am sure will happen to me at some point.  What if I ask fire a Return Time for say Tower of Terror and my return time comes around and I am not physically up to going and know I won't be up to going on it for the rest of the night, but I now want to go on something else that has a Return Time, such as the great movie ride. I can't have the active return time and get another, but I also waited for the other attraction and did not ride it.  Yes, I have Eben had that happen when I am getting ready to loaf, but at that point they usually pet a FP for another attraction. I just wonder how this kind of situation will be handled before even going back to the ride.


----------



## livndisney

cmwade77 said:


> I do have another question about the return times. I know you can only have one active return time at a time.
> 
> But here is a very real case scenario, that I am sure will happen to me at some point.  What if I ask fire a Return Time for say Tower of Terror and my return time comes around and I am not physically up to going and know I won't be up to going on it for the rest of the night, but I now want to go on something else that has a Return Time, such as the great movie ride. I can't have the active return time and get another, but I also waited for the other attraction and did not ride it.  Yes, I have Eben had that happen when I am getting ready to loaf, but at that point they usually pet a FP for another attraction. I just wonder how this kind of situation will be handled before even going back to the ride.



A cm can cancel the time you dont need. The you can ask for a return time for a ride you can ride.


----------



## cmwade77

Do they then account for the time that you have already waited for the other attraction that you did not ride? 

If not, that doesn't seem fair, as if you couldn't ride for some reason at the attraction, they would give you a pass for another attraction, so I would think that they would account for it, but I would like to know.


----------



## KPeveler

WantToGoNow said:


> Even without the DAC we managed to do/see everything at Epcot that we didn't on Saturday.  She said she dud not mention the overheating issue because she didn't think about it because she was cold most of the day.  I don't think she took off the sweatshirt except for a couple of hours.
> 
> We will be at the MK tomorrow and she will go to gs again. She had a rough day physically today and felt bad most of the day.  We went to the foodcourt about 15 mins ago and she thought she was going to pass out on the way to the car.
> 
> Sue, that was Ventricular Tachycardia - not sure how auto correct changed that.
> 
> We have 3 days left.  Whether she does much or not it won't matter as we have a good time and pretty much have done what we wanted.



I have EDS, dysautonomia (orthostatic intolerance or POTS, there is some debate), and a severe anxiety disorder (with PTSD and social phobias).  What I tell the CMs starts with how easily I dislocate, and how easily that happens in a mainstream queue.  I then explain how heat/sun or cold mess with my dysautonomia, and make me pass out or spike a fever.  I have no internal body systems control.  If I have to I explain my severe anxiety disorder, ADHD, and PTSD...  But I use very simple words and confine it to exactly how I would get hurt or sick in a mainstream queue.  

I generally end with  "It is unsafe for me to wait in the regular queues, but I don't mind waiting somewhere safe.  Is there a way to do this?"

Generally they were writing my GAC as soon as I said "dislocate."   I rarely get through all of it. And even this is not all of it.  But I have listed several things which make it unsafe for me, especially in DCA where almost all queues are partially in the sun, and definitely in the heat.  I know this is the WDW thread, I just wanted to offer my way of explaining my EDS, O.I./POTS, anxiety, ADHD, PTSD, (e-i-e-i-o, I feel like I am running out of letters!).  I have a medical alert bracelet with the proper names as well as a two page long "wallet card."  

I will be trying out this system tomorrow in DL,  so we will see how that goes.  I mention all of these things, even if it is not a time of year with heat (cold is bad too)...


----------



## Chickenlady

cmwade77 said:


> Do they then account for the time that you have already waited for the other attraction that you did not ride?
> 
> If not, that doesn't seem fair, as if you couldn't ride for some reason at the attraction, they would give you a pass for another attraction, so I would think that they would account for it, but I would like to know.



I would hope they don't give credit for the time waited for the other ride.  Why,  I can't begin to count the number of times my young child changed her mind about a ride and we had to leave the line.....no credit for that.  Equal access is equal.


----------



## PatMcDuck

DisneyDollface said:


> I am reading all these posts and it's concerning. Will DAS be given to amputees? My 14 year old daughter is an amputee, she has a wheelchair but being a 14 year old girl, she wants to be as "normal" as possible and she wants to walk the parks. A lot of walking/standing can sometimes cause large blisters on the bottom of her stump, which is really  bad for her. We are going at Christmas and really don't want to bring her chair. Have brought it in the past and the crowds make in nearly impossible to get around, never mind people yelling at you when they run into you! I am thinking this will not be an enjoyable Christmas visit and am thinking we may have to change our plans.




I think this is the new reality.  People who used the old GAC were able to tour the parks pretty easily even when the parks were very busy.  (I mean getting on rides and attractions).  I even did a NYE trip with few worries, and few long waits.  NOW, we will have to shoot for the slower seasons, because with disabilities, you only usually tour the parks for a few hours each day.  Everything takes more time, from getting food, to eating, to bathroom breaks, and the dreaded park bathroom disasters. (thank god for the Family restrooms!)

And that's just the way it will be now, I don't think Disney owes me anything more than what the DAS card will allow me.


----------



## cmwade77

Chickenlady said:
			
		

> I would hope they don't give credit for the time waited for the other ride.  Why,  I can't begin to count the number of times my young child changed her mind about a ride and we had to leave the line.....no credit for that.  Equal access is equal.


They would if you had waited the entire time and left at the boarding area or near to it, which is what this would be the equivalent of. 

Yes, you sometimes need to ask if they will do so, others they will offer, but I do not know anyone who has waited the full length of the line and not been able to ride and not been given a FP for another attraction. The exception to this is of course if the wait was short to begin with, then they wouldn't, but they probably wouldn't have a Return Time for it either.


----------



## luv2sleep

I don't know if this has been asked. I read back through many of the posts and didn't see the answer to the following question: 

Can you have separate DAS return times at different parks? Or can you only have absolutely one at a time?


----------



## BroganMc

KPeveler said:


> Yes, that is my concern as well.  In fact, it is common for CMs to argue with me in the past, even talking over what I was saying about my concerns with the park, stating "but you have a wheelchair."
> 
> I am going to DL tomorrow (not WDW til Jan), and if I have such a problem, I have no problem sitting there in City Hall taking up quite a bit of room until I speak to a lead and if need be, a manager.  I have many of the same conditions as the person earlier who was told "no autism, no DAS" and I would need to go and get my AP refunded and stop going to Disney.  Because I live in Southern California and then developed a condition where my body cannot tolerate heat (that is ok, it cannot tolerate cold either).
> 
> I am hoping WDW gets this straightened out fast.



KPeveler, I don't know how Guest Relations CMs at Disneyland will handle this but I also had an issue getting a DAS at EPCOT today. I explained my needs from my powerwheelchair and how the old GAC had assisted me. The CM at the desk said: "The Disability Access system is for the autistic."

He elevated it to another manager when I asked "So there's no program for the mobility disabled with line/transfer issues?"

The manager processed my request, which was relatively painless. We did have a few go arounds about accessible queues vs. my needs. I think they maybe will need a little tweaking in this department. They seem inclined to assume having a wheelchair meets ALL a guest's needs.

The ride CMs I'd been speaking too all week about what to expect were flat out surprised I had any issues. They just assumed it would be an easy discussion. I felt a little intimidated by it all.

Haven't had a chance to use my DAS yet. The only Return Time I got was 30 mins before our dinner reservation and I didn't think I'd have enough time to do it and make that. The ride was Test Track and that's a very hard transfer for me. I always allotted a good 40-45 minutes for that ride under GAC. Allowed time to progress through the normal FP entry, then get down to the slide transfer entry, board, ride and get off. It's one of my more difficult rides to do. Unfortunately I couldn't do it the day before due to rain.


----------



## SueM in MN

cmwade77 said:


> I do have another question about the return times. I know you can only have one active return time at a time.
> 
> But here is a very real case scenario, that I am sure will happen to me at some point.  What if I ask fire a Return Time for say Tower of Terror and my return time comes around and I am not physically up to going and know I won't be up to going on it for the rest of the night, *but I now want to go on something else that has a Return Time, such as the great movie ride. I can't have the active return time and get another, but I also waited for the other attraction and did not ride it. * Yes, I have Eben had that happen when I am getting ready to loaf, but at that point they usually pet a FP for another attraction. I just wonder how this kind of situation will be handled before even going back to the ride.


I don't know that they would be able to account for wait time for something you chose not to do. (And, I understand that sometimes for physical reasons, it is not possible to do - we run into that. There are times that we planned to do something, but by the time it rolls around, DD is to wiped out to be transferred).

Situations like that are what using an app with wait times and touring plans would be helpful for. 
When we go to WDW, the Great Movie Ride is pretty much a walk on attraction. People are walking thru the queue very fast - the only wait at all is in the large room with the movie screen. And, even that is basically just for the next set of ride cars. Going at the 'right' time, that is what you will find. Going at the 'wrong' time, the line can be waiting before you even the building.
We don't follow a touring plan (we can't really with DD's needs) but just the little bit of knowing when things are likely to be busy or not makes a difference.



PatMcDuck said:


> I think this is the new reality.  People who used the old GAC were able to tour the parks pretty easily even when the parks were very busy.  (I mean getting on rides and attractions).  I even did a NYE trip with few worries, and few long waits.  NOW, we will have to shoot for the slower seasons, because with disabilities, you only usually tour the parks for a few hours each day.  Everything takes more time, from getting food, to eating, to bathroom breaks, and the dreaded park bathroom disasters. (thank god for the Family restrooms!)
> 
> And that's just the way it will be now, I don't think Disney owes me anything more than what the DAS card will allow me.


I agree with this.
The other piece of it is that it's not just the attractions - going at a busy time means more busy-ness everywhere. Lines for bathrooms, lines to eat, lines for buses and because it's so busy, there are fewer places where you can get out of all the crush of people.


luv2sleep said:


> I don't know if this has been asked. I read back through many of the posts and didn't see the answer to the following question:
> 
> Can you have separate DAS return times at different parks? Or can you only have absolutely one at a time?


That is in the first post of FAQs.
You can only have one active DAS Return Time at a time.
If you have one, for example, in Epcot for Soarin' , you can choose to go over to the Studio, but you will not be able to get another DAS Return Time.
You COULD go in attractions at the Studio that have short lines or you COULD get Fastpasses, using the regular Fastpass system. But, you could NOT get a DAS return time for example for Toy Story Mania because you already have an active one for Soarin'.
You could choose to cancel the one for Soarin' so you can get one for a Toy Story, but you can't have 2 active ones.


----------



## poohshunny

I am real nervous about our trip starting this weekend...DH has an undiagnosed orphan disease.  He has mobility issues, uses ECV.  He can't climb stairs, can't stand for long, legs buckle under him, intentional tremor, muscle spasms including the diaphragm, which can affect his breathing, swallowing difficulty/spasm, multi system involvement including bowel control.   I can't imagine being stuck in a line for an hour and then he has a stomach related issue, as has happened numerous times before.  And I feel awful that he would have to embarrass himself to a CM to explain he has bowel control issues.  The anxiety and fear of being stuck in a line, ug my heart breaks for him...not sure how this trip will go now and not sure if this qualifies him for a DAS?  He's a great guy... everyday life is not easy, going to WDW was the one place I knew he could be accommodated that's why we are DVC owners....sigh


----------



## Schmeck

poohshunny said:


> I am real nervous about our trip starting this weekend...DH has an undiagnosed orphan disease.  He has mobility issues, uses ECV.  He can't climb stairs, can't stand for long, legs buckle under him, intentional tremor, muscle spasms including the diaphragm, which can affect his breathing, swallowing difficulty/spasm, multi system involvement including bowel control.   I can't imagine being stuck in a line for an hour and then he has a stomach related issue, as has happened numerous times before.  And I feel awful that he would have to embarrass himself to a CM to explain he has bowel control issues.  The anxiety and fear of being stuck in a line, ug my heart breaks for him...not sure how this trip will go now and not sure if this qualifies him for a DAS?  He's a great guy... everyday life is not easy, going to WDW was the one place I knew he could be accommodated that's why we are DVC owners....sigh



If you are staying onsite, will you have access to FP+? You could use FP+ and the regular FP to have 4 attractions as already accessible, then plan the attractions with a longer queue for the times after he has used the restroom. I've got stomach issues myself, and that's how we do the parks (haven't tried FP+ yet though).


----------



## luv2sleep

poohshunny said:


> I am real nervous about our trip starting this weekend...DH has an undiagnosed orphan disease.  He has mobility issues, uses ECV.  He can't climb stairs, can't stand for long, legs buckle under him, intentional tremor, muscle spasms including the diaphragm, which can affect his breathing, swallowing difficulty/spasm, multi system involvement including bowel control.   I can't imagine being stuck in a line for an hour and then he has a stomach related issue, as has happened numerous times before.  And I feel awful that he would have to embarrass himself to a CM to explain he has bowel control issues.  The anxiety and fear of being stuck in a line, ug my heart breaks for him...not sure how this trip will go now and not sure if this qualifies him for a DAS?  He's a great guy... everyday life is not easy, going to WDW was the one place I knew he could be accommodated that's why we are DVC owners....sigh


  Can you explain to them that his issues have more to do with his physiological inability to wait long in lines from a gastrointestinal/neurological standpoint and nothing to do with needing to use a wheelchair/ECV?     I hear you on the DVC because Disney made things so disability friendly. Was in a little shock over this whole thing after finding out about it after I added on at WDW. I swear I checked the calendar to see if I was within my 30 day purchase window. I was past it.


----------



## poohshunny

luv2sleep said:


> Can you explain to him that his issues have more to do with his physiological inability to wait long in lines from a gastrointestinal/neurological standpoint and nothing to do with needing to use a wheelchair/ECV?
> 
> I hear you on the DVC because Disney made things so disability friendly. Was in a little shock over this whole thing after finding out about it after I added on at WDW. I swear I checked the calendar to see if I was within my 30 day purchase window. I was past it.



Thanks this is a good idea, worth a shot...sorry I was actually thinking of adding on 2.  Trying to be optimistic....


----------



## GoinPlaces63

My husband suffered a stroke and has very limited use of his dominant arm.  He also has a severe reaction to sudden changes in elevation and heat.

Is there a list of rides that might give me insight into each ride?  He loves rides, so this is very important.


----------



## SueM in MN

poohshunny said:


> I am real nervous about our trip starting this weekend...DH has an _undiagnosed orphan disease._*  He has mobility issues, uses ECV.  He can't climb stairs, can't stand for long, legs buckle under him, intentional tremor,* muscle spasms including the diaphragm, which can affect his breathing, _swallowing difficulty/spasm, multi system involvement _including bowel control.   I can't imagine being stuck in a line for an hour and then he has a stomach related issue, as has happened numerous times before.  And I feel awful that he would have to embarrass himself to a CM to explain he has bowel control issues.  The anxiety and fear of being stuck in a line, ug my heart breaks for him...not sure how this trip will go now and not sure if this qualifies him for a DAS?  He's a great guy... everyday life is not easy, going to WDW was the one place I knew he could be accommodated that's why we are DVC owners....sigh


The things I bolded are all mobility issues - they are why he is using the ECV.
The CM at Guest Relations doesn't need to know those things.
They need to know what he needs BESIDES the ECV in lines. 
Saying the thing I bolded don't tell what the person needs other than some place to sit - which is what using an ECV in line is.

If there are other needs, it's important to think of what NEEDS the ECV, wheelchair or other mobility device does not meet. 
Those needs should be discussed with Guest Relations - not the diagnosis - the needs. What do you need to make the line accessible to you (shorter wait is not an option)?
Be clear, concise and give only the details the CM needs to know.
if the detail doesn't affect ability to wait in line/tour, it is not an important detail
Remember, the words you are using may be very familiar to you, but may mean absolutely nothing to the CM. Use common, everyday words, not medical jargon or initials.
For example, undiagnosed orphan disease and the other things I put in italics tell the CM nothing that they need to know. Those things don't appear to be anything that would affect the waiting in line. (I'm an RN and could not come up with how they would affect waiting).
Adding details they don't need to know just confuses things and keeps them from looking at the actual needs.

And, keep in mind that the answer you get from a CM may be the answer to the question the CM understood you were asking, not the question you thought you were asking.

There are some attractions that are wheelchair accessible, but not ECV accessible. Even with a DAS card, you will still need to let the CM set the entrance to those attractions know what he needs for that line - if he can walk in the line, are there stairs he needs to be able to avoid. If he can't walk in the line, he needs to let the CM know this the needs to borrow an attraction wheelchair for that attraction.
Those types of things are _attraction level procedures/accommodations_ and are not handled by the DAS card.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

Just coming into say Thank You Sue!


----------



## SueM in MN

GoinPlaces63 said:


> My husband suffered a stroke and has very limited use of his dominant arm.  He also has a severe reaction to sudden changes in elevation and heat.
> 
> Is there a list of rides that might give me insight into each ride?  He loves rides, so this is very important.


The disABILITIES FAQs thread will be very helpful yo you.
You can follow the link my signature to get there or find it near the top of this board.

The first post of that thread is an index that tells what is in each post.
Page 2 of that thread has a list of attractive with warnings that will be helpful.

If you have more questions after checking out the FAQs thread, it would be better to start a new thread with your questions so they don't get lost in this very busy thread.


----------



## poohshunny

SueM in MN said:


> The things I bolded are all mobility issues - they are why he is using the ECV.
> The CM at Guest Relations doesn't need to know those things.
> They need to know what he needs BESIDES the ECV in lines.
> Saying the thing I bolded don't tell what the person needs other than some place to sit - which is what using an ECV in line is.
> 
> If there are other needs, it's important to think of what NEEDS the ECV, wheelchair or other mobility device does not meet.
> Those needs should be discussed with Guest Relations - not the diagnosis - the needs. What do you need to make the line accessible to you (shorter wait is not an option)?
> Be clear, concise and give only the details the CM needs to know.
> if the detail doesn't affect ability to wait in line/tour, it is not an important detail
> Remember, the words you are using may be very familiar to you, but may mean absolutely nothing to the CM. Use common, everyday words, not medical jargon or initials.
> For example, undiagnosed orphan disease and the other things I put in italics tell the CM nothing that they need to know. Those things don't appear to be anything that would affect the waiting in line. (I'm an RN and could not come up with how they would affect waiting).
> Adding details they don't need to know just confuses things and keeps them from looking at the actual needs.
> 
> And, keep in mind that the answer you get from a CM may be the answer to the question the CM understood you were asking, not the question you thought you were asking.
> 
> There are some attractions that are wheelchair accessible, but not ECV accessible. Even with a DAS card, you will still need to let the CM set the entrance to those attractions know what he needs for that line - if he can walk in the line, are there stairs he needs to be able to avoid. If he can't walk in the line, he needs to let the CM know this the needs to borrow an attraction wheelchair for that attraction.
> Those types of things are _attraction level procedures/accommodations_ and are not handled by the DAS card.



Thank you Sue this certainly helped to clear up my questions!


----------



## NYDisneyKid




----------



## WantToGoNow

My dd was unable to get one at Epcot yesterday due to CMs that insisted they were only for autistic children.  I did the talking for her at the MK this am and got it with no problems.  Got a time for Haunted Mansion but she and dd9 are in search for characters instead.


----------



## sharadoc

Thanks again Sue for all your work on this thread. The experiences and comments have been really helpful. 
I was wondering if we could possibly set up a new thread weekly for folks to share their experiences, so we know when to "start". As I'm sure the process will evolve and change every day, we can all learn from the changes.

Thanks to all the posters who are willing to share their personal experiences. We all really appreciate it.


----------



## sharadoc

Don't forget - no debates here!!!! We don't want the thread closed.


----------



## Disneylvr

I am going to be very interested in reading reports from those that use DAS during the busy times.  WDW is relatively uncrowded, for Disney, right now so guests are getting on the attractions fairly quickly even with the return times.  Unfortunately we have to visit WDW during some of the busiest times of the year like spring break and Memorial Day week.  I can see we will really need to make use of FP+, FP (if it is still available for our next trip) and the DAS.


----------



## sdfan99

what about me? I have knee braces that i wear all the time But I don't usually use a wheelchair. I was able to get a GAC can I get a DAS card ?


----------



## livndisney

sdfan99 said:


> what about me? I have knee braces that i wear all the time But I don't usually use a wheelchair. I was able to get a GAC can I get a DAS card ?



What are your needs?


----------



## sdfan99

I can't handle lines longer than 20 - 25 minutes.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Following my motto of "details vary per situation, yet can get very misinterpreted or even abused, yet the details aren't important but the bigger picture is" I wont go into details but the bigger picture.


While I've officially had my needs taken care off at DHS GR today, also talked to Epcot GR yesterday. Both how they filled in that accomodating me and how communication was done? A+. The thing I was almost sad to notice was the almost "being scared" to offend me, constantly asking if it was OK to ask "fill in question", overly thankfull for me understanding the change, constantly asking if I was accomodated properly or might need more. Makes you wonder how much abuse they've already been dealt. And no; those questions were nothing other but very base questions they absolutely need to accomodate and are not getting into any privacy.

For those worried about waits; DHS was very busy at GR when I popped by, yet I was helped right away when coming up and still CM's left to help guests. Blew my mind, have to say and had a bit of an idea of what to expect. 

While the CM had an advice on what would work best for my needs, I was left the choice between the options available. Given the discussion raised; I'm a 24/7 powerchair user (well, ok, when not bedridden  ) and chair is no "issue". Both experiences were of CM's very open to the odds of their being more needs than mobility, stamina etc. 

Already has positive expectations in general about the system. Did expect long waits, definately was positively surprised there. New versus old system, would be highly surprised if my experience suffers any. That's taken into account being at WDW currently and it still being so new and for sure will have some kinks and hick ups. I wouldn't be surprised to already find this will accomodate my needs better than the old system, directly linked to the big overhaul. I'm sure it will eventually be an even better accomodating my needs than the old system once the newness wears off and FP+ is the norm etc. etc. But then again, I found Disney already very accomodating towards me within the old system and my issues with that not being linked directly to how they accomodated ME.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

sdfan99 said:


> I can't handle lines longer than 20 - 25 minutes.



Because?


We're not trying to "bully" anybody here, but just stating this will not work that well at GR. This gives them basically nothing to work with, whether it being to accomodate a need in way X, Y or Z or by explaining how in the new system the general experience tackles that or how the individual needs to deal with that themselves by A, B or C.

You'll need to communicate. You can't wait longer than 25 minutes? Why? What happens? What are the issues? 

To give a silly example; someone could say "I can not walk stairs". Peachy, but that CM will have no clue this guest might also thus have needs for rides that require the guest to pull up their legs. Because the CM assumed the guest might not be able to make the combination of lifting legs up and moving body upwards. A guest who can not navigate stairs because they can not lift their legs more than 2 inches, will be much better helped out when explaining that 2 inches-issue. That guest will also have VERY different needs than a guest who also can not do stairs because they can not handle the combination of lifting leg and moving upwards, but can lift their legs when entering a vehicle that is at same level with them.


----------



## ttintagel

From what I'm reading, it sounds like maybe they're using the implementation of the new system as an opportunity to tighten up training and get everybody on the same page who might not have been before, even on issues that aren't actually changing. If so, that's wonderful!


----------



## bargirl95

Do only get return times for rides or can you get them for meet and greets as well?  My 6 year old DD is on the spectrum and is very fearful of most of the rides but loves all the characters.


----------



## SueM in MN

See post one of this thread for more information. 

For WDW the answer is - 
if the character greeting has Fastpass - yes
If the character greeting does not have Fastpass, but is in an indoor permanent location, they won't give a return time but may be able to accommodate in other ways (waiting to the side)
For out door meet and greets - no


----------



## Rowanonfire

With the repeat rides thing, I think it's limited to a only a few rides at most and it is not offered unless it is specifically mention in regard to the persons needs. 

If anyone reading this has been issued a DAS for mobility issues not met by a wheelchair, I would love to hear from you to reassure me in my case haha.


----------



## Sunnywho

WantToGoNow said:


> My dd was unable to get one at Epcot yesterday due to CMs that insisted they were only for autistic children.  I did the talking for her at the MK this am and got it with no problems.



I have preferred to ask for a GAC at MK which is usually our first stop anyways. But on our planned trip we'll be at AK on our first day. Your experience of a different reception at Epcot than at MK is concerning. I wonder if anyone can report in with how getting a DAS went at AK. At the guest services inside the park at AK, are the CMs behind glass like they are outside the park? I have a harder time talking through glass instead of face-to-face. It seems likely that at AK the CMs will have less experience with issuing DAS cards. All this change is stressful.


----------



## ArielRae

Sunnywho said:


> I have preferred to ask for a GAC at MK which is usually our first stop anyways. But on our planned trip we'll be at AK on our first day. Your experience of a different reception at Epcot than at MK is concerning. I wonder if anyone can report in with how getting a DAS went at AK. At the guest services inside the park at AK, are the CMs behind glass like they are outside the park? I have a harder time talking through glass instead of face-to-face. It seems likely that at AK the CMs will have less experience with issuing DAS cards. All this change is stressful.



AK guest services inside the park is just like MK and HS there is no glass to talk thru just a desk but they will walk around it to talk to you. once you enter the park they are on your left. That is where we got DS's GAC in Febuary.


----------



## Granny square

DisFamily6 said:


> Um, okay.  All I said was I was sad for her.  Also, hers is not the only report of people being disappointed with the new DAS.  LOTS of negative stories all over the internet today, especially in the case of families with Autism.  As I said, this will completely change the way we do Disney, or attempt to now do Disney.  We had previously thought of purchasing DVC, but I doubt we will do that now.  I'm sure we will still visit Disney, but probably not as frequently as we have done in the past.  Anway, does anyone have any actual insight into any of my original questions about how DAS will pertain to my family?



Complainers are always more vocal than those who find a system works. Frankly the autistic community is being catered to like no other.


----------



## ArielRae

DisFamily6 said:


> We have gotten at GAC at AK a number of times and I always went through an outside que/line and spoke to someone behind glass.  This was at the Guest Services on the right hand side right after you go through the ticket turnstyles.  Is there another guest relations inside of the park?



Yes there are guest services both inside and outside of the parks.  Once you use your park ticket to enter AK you will find it to your left next to the restrooms and locker rental.

I also pulled out my map from February for AK and don't see a guest services on the right hand side. Are you confusing it maybe with anouther park? Epcot and MK both have guest services on the right side before you officially enter the parks.


----------



## OurBigTrip

livndisney said:


> This is not going to be popular here- but if this is true-Disney is opening the door to several issues.
> 
> This is not equal this is "better" access since to my knowledge no one else is able to have this level of service. I am sure those who have a hard time transferring would welcome a chance to ride back to back. As would those with other disabilities. I am sure there are those in the non-disabled world that would love a chance to ride back to back. To my knowledge that is not offered.
> 
> Additionally, once this it "found out" it will be abused. If Disney wants to offer this higher level of service-they should be asking for proof (same as any other agency).



Yep.  If Disney is serious about encouraging this, then they really have no reason to change from the GAC to the PAS.


----------



## OurBigTrip

DLgal said:


> They don't mean riding over and over again and not getting off. It just means you can repeat the same ride more than once. Lots of Autistic children perseverate and have a compulsion to repeat things. I don't see how this is better access. Anyone can repeat ride. This just eliminates all the back and forth to get a return time stamp over and over for the same ride.
> 
> And sorry, but I don't consider our family "advantaged" because we have to ride the same five rides all week long. Hardly.




No one without a DAS can ride attractions with long wait times as many times as they want with little to no wait.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

we all have choices in our lives. In this situation one of many choices is who you go on and with what outlook you go into a change. As been said before; it's different. Different does not equal, nor does it even better, just different. Going on this persons sentiment? I dare state it is not factual or even close to it. Heck, don't take my word for it. Take the many reports we've just seen on here already of parents that are here right now with their kids on the ***. Could not be more different an experience as what you are basing your fears on now. One parent, not even having tried a system, versus many having tried it and finding it's working for them. Odds are very good that this one person is not the one to base your expectations on. To say the least. 

Yes, Disney has changed things. They have more focus on not just talking the talk, but walking the walk. Both in the positive sense of the word (as in wanting to be accessible to all where possible and realistic) but also in the "negative" (as in sorting out the clutter that got in the way with the old system). Yes there is a learning curb. And even with that most are positive. Already, not even 48 hours into a new system. Think about how that could work out once your trip comes along. Think about the results of Disney being more strict in a way with how the accomodate which needs. That will have a positive effect also, whether it being from reducing anyone that does not need to use said accomodating (even if it is just one individual, demand and supply and all.......) or it being a better predictability of actual wait times elsewhere or in line once all systems are integrated and digitalized. That will improve accomodating. 

You have a HUGE bonus! You are with multiple adults. You can hit a park, do the GR visit you have become used to. Dd can than do something she loves, whether icecream, shopping, whatever and can be safe with one or more adults. If DAS is an accomodation that is found valid, one of the other adults can run to her favorite ride, get a return time. WITHOUT her being there. She can do all she loves and likes besides that specific ride that have no or less wait or are planable like show times that are set in advance. Once her time comes up; surprise hun, we're going to your favorite ride now!

Sometimes it can get difficult, but remember; any situation feels so much worse when looking at it through negative perspective. From a positive perspective it does not magically make all problems disappear, but it does make the sentiments we have about it easier on us. Use that knowledge in your favor with this. Give the new system a chance and give your family the best start for the best possible experience.

Dad? He's his worst own enemy. Having others deal with his own issues is not helping him. It might look like it, might be helpfull short term but long term he's learning to not deal with his deamons. Just as with raising a kid. If they don't want to it dinner, short term you can get them to eat cookies and have them go to bed with a full tummy. Unfortunately it also teaches them dinner is not important and the long term battle of educating kids why veggies etc are also important pays off (even if it can take years with veggies and some kids  ). Same with dad. It's not Disney, not you, nobody but HE himself cheating himself out of the best possible experience by being so stubborn as to not use a mobility aid when needed.

I know it can be torture for a loved one when that happens. But you know, long term you are the biggest help and support by not "indulging" in him being his own worst enemy. Honestly. It's very tough love, but it's the biggest gift loved ones can give. Tough honesty when it really gets difficult. It's his right to decide not to want to use an aid, but it's also his consequence to deal with and not yours (or disneys) to then "make better". Horrible to watch as a loved one, but he needs to go through that struggle in order to one day be able to look himself in the eye and realise he was a fool for not using that aid instead of thinking he was a fool/weak whatever for "giving" in. 

WDW still can and does make expections on the max. 6 people. Having said that, there also are some changes to that compared to the GAC. We can all predict they wont split up a family with 5 or 6 young kids for instance, common sense. How they'll treat bigger parties with the "above" being adults? Can't help you out there. Use fastpass+ to your advantage there. Will be a big help for DD already, so great tool. Even now in the trial phase it is pretty predictable when people are invited to try out. Certain resorts, having tickets prepurchaged and attached to reservation. Once it is fully implemented it will be even easier with no need to keep the limitations of the trial in mind with choices of resort and tickets. 

Combine the fastpass+ to shows that have set times. Set times are predictable and thus great for DD but also for the group size as you can stay together while entering. Sitting together isn't an issue either if DD needs no special seating and dad can transfer onto a regular seat. Just make sure you don't wait until last minute to arrive to get 8 seats together. If special seating is needed and they do need to split up; arrive early. This way odds are good those that are splitted off can sit right behind, in front of or behind of that section and thus more or less still sitting together but perhaps not all 8 next to eachother but in 2 rows of 4 behind eachother. 

Planning does SO unbelievably much. I can only sit for 30 minutes, 3 times a day (powerchair user). Then there are other issues that result in a standard line (and certain show set ups etc. etc. ) not being safe which limit much more than just the sitting. Whether old or new system, I can ride. No 100% guarantee, but nobody can give that. Esp. not when needing the accessible vehicle like I do. But WDW does an exceptional job in accomodating me within a very very limited range of "motion" they have to work with in my case. And no, no FOTL. 

The system is changed, different. However that definately does not mean worse, less or negative. The ultimate base still is being accessible for any and all within possibility and reason. It can be done and yes be a positive experience.


----------



## Disneylvr

This is day 2 of the DAS and we don't know that yet.  It may seem that way now during an uncrowded time of year but what about holidays, spring break, summer and other times of the year when the FP line is 30 minutes long and those families with DAS have to wait the Standby line time (minus 10 minutes) plus the FP line time.  That doesn't sound like being catered too to me.  Plus other disabilities are getting the DAS, not just autism.  You state need at GR not diagnosis. 

I am worried for my DD because the only time we can visit WDW is during the busy times of year.  Will the DAS be helpful for her, I am waiting to more reports.  She has autism but doesn't have the need to loop rides over and over again.


----------



## Twinprincesses

This system has in play for what 2 days now?  There will be positives and negatives about it.  Probably more negatives being posted from the beginning.  People are just not going to give it an opportunity to work.  All I see is people talking about how they will never travel to Disney again, or not purchase DVC.  It is almost like scare tactics will make Disney bring back the old way.

Give it a chance, especially if you have not tried it yet.


----------



## clanmcculloch

DLgal said:


> They don't mean riding over and over again and not getting off. It just means you can repeat the same ride more than once. Lots of Autistic children perseverate and have a compulsion to repeat things. I don't see how this is better access. Anyone can repeat ride. This just eliminates all the back and forth to get a return time stamp over and over for the same ride.
> 
> And sorry, but I don't consider our family "advantaged" because we have to ride the same five rides all week long. Hardly.



My understanding is that you can get a RT for the same ride again once you get off the ride.  The RT will have a return time of the current wait time minus 10 minutes.  This makes riding over and over a similar type of experience for an autistic child as it is for any other guest except that the family of the autistic child can go get snacks, use the bathroom, go shopping, play on a nearby playground, jump up and down, or anything else he wants/needs to do during that time while other guests would have to stand in the regular queue.  So, the DAS DOES allow for riding the same ride multiple times.  At least that's the way I understand it to work.

I'm not sure what back and forth you're referring to.  Attraction entrances aren't that far from exits and you just go to a CM at the entrance.  It would be nice if CMs at exits could also fill out DAS card RTs as I think that would be helpful for some autistic kids who have trouble understanding going back to the entrance but then walking away for a little while (this would be good for parties who don't have somebody who can walk over on their own such as a single parent).


----------



## Granny square

Disneylvr said:


> This is day 2 of the DAS and we don't know that yet.  It may seem that way now during an uncrowded time of year but what about holidays, spring break, summer and other times of the year when the FP line is 30 minutes long and those families with DAS have to wait the Standby line time (minus 10 minutes) plus the FP line time......I am worried for my DD because the only time we can visit WDW is during the busy times of year.  Will the DAS be helpful for her, I am waiting to more reports.  She has autism but doesn't have the need to loop rides over and over again.



I wrote in a hurry. I was merely thinking about how they seem more concerned with the autism diagnosis than the needs. An OCD child might have the same behaviors if not allowed to reride or ride quickly but since that group isn't as vocal they aren't being considered as important. I think all people with significant needs need to be treated equally.


----------



## babyberger

I have bit my tongue with some of the responses here and glad that the whole thread has not spun out of control and had to be closed by the mods. 

As a parent of an autistic child I was not happy to hear about the changes to the GAC program.  My son has come to know what to expect with our Disney trips and change is alway difficult.  However, we have been talking about the changes for a couple weeks and explained that things won't be same.  I have assured him that I will do my best to make the system work for us.  We have AP's and MagicBands so we will utilize FP+ In conjunction with the new DAS and hope for the best.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Disneylvr

Granny square said:


> I wrote in a hurry. I was merely thinking about how they seem more concerned with the autism diagnosis than the needs. An OCD child might have the same behaviors if not allowed to reride or ride quickly but since that group isn't as vocal they aren't being considered as important. I think all people with significant needs need to be treated equally.



Agreed.  Autism is a very common disorder, I believe it 1 in 88 now days.  It is a spectrum disorder so the symptoms and severity vary greatly between those that are diagnosed.  My daughter has severe classic autism, however she does not have the need to loop rides but she cannot wait in crowded, noisy lines for long periods of time.  She is on a new medication and has also become sensitive to heat so I will have to think about that for future trips as well.  Each person is an individual and will need different accommodations for a successful vacation.  I think Disney is trying their best to make this happen but it will take awhile to iron out all the kinks with this new DAS.  Parents, including myself, are scared.  And some are in panic mode.


----------



## Wishes Count

Sunnywho said:


> I have preferred to ask for a GAC at MK which is usually our first stop anyways. But on our planned trip we'll be at AK on our first day. Your experience of a different reception at Epcot than at MK is concerning. I wonder if anyone can report in with how getting a DAS went at AK. At the guest services inside the park at AK, are the CMs behind glass like they are outside the park? I have a harder time talking through glass instead of face-to-face. It seems likely that at AK the CMs will have less experience with issuing DAS cards. All this change is stressful.



I work GR at AK and I can tell you we have just as much experience issuing The cards as anywhere else. The lobby location has a counter like any other indoor location. Only the windows is there a glass barrier.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

Granny square said:


> I wrote in a hurry. I was merely thinking about how they seem more concerned with the autism diagnosis than the needs. An OCD child might have the same behaviors if not allowed to reride or ride quickly but since that group isn't as vocal they aren't being considered as important. I think all people with significant needs need to be treated equally.



Disney has never said that children with autism are the main focus here.  All you have to do is talk to the GR CMs about your needs and they will assist you when applicable.


----------



## Granny square

Wishes Count said:


> I work GR at AK and I can tell you we have just as much experience issuing The cards as anywhere else. The lobby location has a counter like any other indoor location. Only the windows is there a glass barrier.  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



 kind of you to jump in.


----------



## Rowanonfire

buzzCMlightyear said:


> Disney has never said that children with autism are the main focus here.  All you have to do is talk to the GR CMs about your needs and they will assist you when applicable.



The comment was in relation to the fact that CM's have been asking specifically if a child has Autism when issuing accommodations.


----------



## Granny square

Disneylvr said:


> Agreed.  Autism is a very common disorder, I believe it 1 in 88 now days.  It is a spectrum disorder so the symptoms and severity vary greatly between those that are diagnosed.  My daughter has severe classic autism, however she does not have the need to loop rides but she cannot wait in crowded, noisy lines for long periods of time.  She is on a new medication and has also become sensitive to heat so I will have to think about that for future trips as well.  Each person is an individual and will need different accommodations for a successful vacation.  I think Disney is trying their best to make this happen but it will take awhile to iron out all the kinks with this new DAS.  Parents, including myself, are scared.  And some are in panic mode.



Sorry about the additional med issue:/.


----------



## Granny square

buzzCMlightyear said:


> Disney has never said that children with autism are the main focus here.  All you have to do is talk to the GR CMs about your needs and they will assist you when applicable.



It seems that several have been asked if the person is autistic and turned away if not. Hopefully training will continue and stop that crazy.


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

ratlenhum said:


> For those wondering why they are asking if the child has autism, they will then ask if your child wants/needs to repeat rides. Some kids will ride one ride all day, or have a compulsive need to ride exactly 3 times in a row.  If this is the case they will give you a special card so you can go back on without waiting.



As someone who is trained on the DAS system, there is no "Special Card" that allows multiple ride access one after another. GR may give a family re-admission passes for a certain attraction if that's all their child wants to do, but thats separate from the DAS.


----------



## Wishes Count

Granny square said:


> kind of you to jump in.



I'm happy to help. I have to admit I was a tad upset with the assumption that GR at AK would know less than GR anywhere else. GR is a global role meaning we can work at any GR location. Every GR cast member has been trained exactly the same and none are superior to others lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## buffettgirl

> *Can anyone offer up a good touring plan for us in trying to utilize this new DAS, since we will not have immediate access to the Fastpass lines any longer?*  This will totally change our touring experience and with her low stamina I'm not sure how to make it work.


Actually, if you do what i posted above, alternate the actual fastpass system with the DAS return returns, you should pretty much be able to work it like unlimited fastpasses, with the benefit that YOU control when and how long you wait for anything.  



> Also, we have 3 other children, so we are a family of 6.  We often travel with my parents, so we are often a party of 8 at Disney.  My Dad had a serious war injury to his leg many years ago, has rods and pins in his leg, and he walks with a cane and has a number of mobility issues also.  In the past, when they traveled with us, I got him a GAC also and it worked out well for our travel party and we could all stay together.  My question is, what happens now?  Reading the info here tells me he will no longer be eligible for the GAC/DAS - which I have a huge issue with, because I can assure you my "he-man" ex-military Father is NOT going to rent a scooter or a wheelchair, he will simply suffer before he does that.  But, really, even if he got a scooter or wheelchair, it doesn't help in this situation because my daughter simply can't wait and go through the regular lines.  So, will they let us use the new DAS with 8 guests?  I know in the past the limit was 6, that's why I got both of them a GAC.  Is there any leeway with the guest number with the new DAS?  Any reports on this?
> 
> Any info to help me plan for this new DAS during our upcoming trip will be MUCH appreciated!  Thanks!!!



I'm sure that the standard "rent a scooter or ecv" is what your dad will be told, but as for number of guests, you'll just have to bring that up with guest services.

I really wouldn't worry too much at this point.  By the time your trip arrives things should be running more smoothly, AND, you'll have the benefit of seeing and reading about plenty of others who have had good experiences.  As for that one blog you speak about, the reason I am discounting her is that she refuses to believe that any good experiences are anything but trolls and shills from Disney.  That's simply not likely, especially when many known members of the disney community have are the ones expressing positive outcomes.


----------



## lanejudy

> ... We have a 16 year old daughter with Asperger's - she has some panic issues, doesn't care to be touched, certainly can't wait in long lines.  She also has Dyspraxia and, at times, can have severe pain and mobility issues along with generally low stamina.  For years, since she was a toddler, we just used the Fastpass system because with the old system you could get Fastpasses and the end time was not enforced.  So, it was easy to get to the parks early and hit the rides she likes and collect Fastpasses, we could then take a mid day break and go back to the park later in the evening and use our Fastpasses.  Well, as we all know, they ended that to get ready for this new Magic Band and Fastpass+ system, so that is when we started getting the GAC.  The GAC also met her needs and made it possible for us to have a GREAT experience touring the parks. ...



I'll try to help...first for DD...think hard about WHAT exactly prevents her from waiting in a line.  Most of what you've mentioned above could be accommodated by either a wheelchair (pain, mobility, low stamina) which can also provide a "buffer" of sorts to prevent unwanted accidental "touching".  Dyspraxia -- as long as she's not touring alone and has to completely speak for herself, I don't see that as an issue, as well as the fact that she shouldn't have to speak to stand in a line.  So far, I don't see anything the CMs will consider as "needing to avoid waiting in lines" unless you elaborate more on the "panic issues" as relating to waiting in lines.  Think about it with more specifics, not diagnoses or even symptoms.  Sorry, I don't intend to sound mean but you're current post isn't providing any information that would qualify for a DAS.



> ... My Dad had a serious war injury to his leg many years ago, has rods and pins in his leg, and he walks with a cane and has a number of mobility issues also.  In the past, when they traveled with us, I got him a GAC also and it worked out well for our travel party and we could all stay together.  My question is, what happens now?  Reading the info here tells me he will no longer be eligible for the GAC/DAS - which I have a huge issue with, because I can assure you my "he-man" ex-military Father is NOT going to rent a scooter or a wheelchair, he will simply suffer before he does that.  ...



Dad is his own worst enemy.  Disney will not provide a DAS for him; the standard accommotion for mobility and stamina issues has always been to rent a wheelchair or ECV (or use another mobility device such as cane, walker, rollator).  He already uses a cane, so maybe that is all he needs as far as aid and to avoid stairs or request moving walkways be slowed.  Unfortunately, as hard as this sounds, his ego is really not WDW's problem or concern.  As former military I'm surprised expects others to accommodate him, he should be prepared to adapt to his environment - in this case, that means utilizing a tool available to him that will prevent pain and fatigue with minimal interruption to the rest of the family.  There is way more walking involved getting around the parks than there is standing/walking in lines.  If he gets a wheelchair, he can push it at times (or someone else can) and sit when needed.  Or an ECV will give him more independence.

Related...maybe dad and DD can share a wheelchair?  She also has mobility and stamina issues -- again regardless of other concerns, there is way more walking involved around the parks and WDW is going to suggest a wheelchair for her.  Maybe they could share and that would help both of them?  Also, it allows each to think they are "helping" the other rather than needing it entirely for themselves.



> ... Also, we have 3 other children, so we are a family of 6.  We often travel with my parents, so we are often a party of 8 at Disney.  ... So, will they let us use the new DAS with 8 guests?  I know in the past the limit was 6, that's why I got both of them a GAC.  Is there any leeway with the guest number with the new DAS?  Any reports on this?  ...



While Guest Relations CM's do have some leeway to allow more than 6 people on one DAS, that is at their discretion and mainly intended to keep families with young children together.  You don't mention the ages of the other kids, but you have 4 adults so I don't know if they will make an exception for you or not.  I'd be prepared to plan splitting if necessary.  Does everyone truly always ride every ride together?  Maybe splitting for a time, then re-grouping for meals and a ride or 2 together (without DAS) would allow each to focus on a specific area of the park they most prefer.  Or maybe some ride while some shop or stop for a break and snack.


So, in general terms, try not panic about the new system until it has had time to work through some kinks.  If your next trip isn't in the immediate future, you have time to wait for reports and tweaks and probably more tweaks and even more tweaks as this rolls out.  But I encourage you to think outside the box for ways to meet your family's needs without skipping lines and relying on DAS the way you did with a GAC.  Check out some touring plans - if not for specifics at least for determining which parks and which areas of each park have lower crowds throughout the day.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## lanejudy

About the Autism and "looping" issue 

The reports I saw specifically asked about riding multiple times due to autism, not that it was offered.  Maybe I missed something, but it appeared that she was given ~4 Fastpasses.  She was told "each person will need to use this to ride" so it was definitely not intended that there would be 4 rides, but instead 4 riders, though I suppose the family could split that as they see fit.  Also, it sounded like the CM recommended they get the Return Time on the DAS, then use the Fastpasses, then ride again using the Return Time.  Again, it appeared this was for 1 ride and (assuming the whole family rides both times) just 1 additional ride.  The CM also says something along the lines of "we can do this for you today as a special accommodation" - which leads me to believe it's not going to be a regular accommodation and since she had to sign a specific piece of paper to receive those extra Fastpasses it might not be available to the same family another day.  

Just my thoughts and observations 

I also agree with posters who are indicating there are other conditions besides autism that might make a person want/need to ride multiple times.


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

lanejudy said:


> About the Autism and "looping" issue
> 
> The reports I saw specifically asked about riding multiple times due to autism, not that it was offered. Maybe I missed something, but it appeared that she was given ~4 Fastpasses. She was told "each person will need to use this to ride" so it was definitely not intended that there would be 4 rides, but instead 4 riders, though I suppose the family could split that as they see fit. Also, it sounded like the CM recommended they get the Return Time on the DAS, then use the Fastpasses, then ride again using the Return Time. Again, it appeared this was for 1 ride and (assuming the whole family rides both times) just 1 additional ride. The CM also says something along the lines of "we can do this for you today as a special accommodation" - which leads me to believe it's not going to be a regular accommodation and since she had to sign a specific piece of paper to receive those extra Fastpasses it might not be available to the same family another day.
> 
> Just my thoughts and observations
> 
> I also agree with posters who are indicating there are other conditions besides autism that might make a person want/need to ride multiple times



The re-admission passes given out at GR now seems to be a way of making the change easier on everyone and will most likely not continue in the future. If the pass has DAS written on it, the DAS card issued must be shown at the time of redemption and must be used by the one pictured.


----------



## alizesmom

Change is hard for anyone and harder for our kids. But we need to give the DAS a chance. My 7 yr old son will no longer be eligible because of his wheelchair which is fine since he can't ride unless no transfer is involved. The GAC didn't really help him anyway. Try living with the fact that no accommodation can help you. My 8 yr old daughter can walk some but is low functioning autism. She doesn't understand waiting and physically abuses herself when she has to wait ( punches her face till it bleeds if not restrained). The old GAC was great for her but in my opinion it wasn't fair for other kids who had to wait while she got what was basically unlimited fast passes. The DAS evens the field for those kids. My daughter can still ride anything she wants with the use of a DAS, she doesn't have to wait in line, we just need to readjust our thinking and planning. It won't be as easy or fun for us at WDW but it will be fair.


----------



## Rowanonfire

alizesmom said:


> Try living with the fact that no accommodation can help you..



I think this is a fact many people forget. Disney is not really magic. Sometimes it is not possible to provide a perfect experience for everyone, with every health condition. Sometimes, you are asking too much or it is just not safe or reasonable.


----------



## Sunnywho

Wishes Count said:


> I work GR at AK and I can tell you we have just as much experience issuing The cards as anywhere else. The lobby location has a counter like any other indoor location. Only the windows is there a glass barrier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Thanks, it helps to know what to expect.


----------



## tarak

buzzCMlightyear said:


> The re-admission passes given out at GR now seems to be a way of making the change easier on everyone and will most likely not continue in the future. If the pass has DAS written on it, the DAS card issued must be shown at the time of redemption and must be used by the one pictured.



That was the impression I got. Get your return time for the DAS, use the fastpasses, and then return at the time on the DAS. That way, they get to ride twice in quick succession.


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

tarak said:


> That was the impression I got. Get your return time for the DAS, use the fastpasses, and then return at the time on the DAS. That way, they get to ride twice in quick succession.



Yes that's exactly what it is. It'll be a temporary procedure until people understand that they can use the regular FP system also to double up their rides.


----------



## livndisney

buzzCMlightyear said:


> Yes that's exactly what it is. It'll be a temporary procedure until people understand that they can use the regular FP system also to double up their rides.



If this is true-all Disney is doing is feeding the beast. If at some point those "extra" Fastpasses are going to go away-then people will flip about that.


----------



## HollyEpcot

Hi! Given all of the discussion on this site, I hope this isn't too trivial a question, but how are wheelchairs managed on mainstream lines? As of now, unless his condition worsens, we expect that Grandpa will be able to transfer out of his manual wheelchair for rides. Is there enough room available for this? At what point does the transfer occur? How do we know where to get the wheelchair when the ride is over? 
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## 2tinkerbell

I have been thinking about this since the announcement of the change.  Yes, it will make our usual way of touring different.  Taking note of that, I have been wondering how I can make the DAS work for my DD and how I can be sure that the experience is a positive one.  Maybe I am up in the night (which I most often am - both figuratively and literally) with my current plan.  

My DD doesn't like surprises and she like to know what is happening next or what will happen.  She likes to have things pretty spelled out for her prior to taking action.  Sometimes I get tired of the constant "Let's discuss this" comments.  However, if I don't stop and discuss things, her frustration level with just increase and her "beaker will overflow."  

My plan is for DD to read, watch youTube, videos, etc. and decide on the attractions that are "must dos."  We will go armed with this information as well as parade times, show times, park hours, menu ideas, etc before even leaving our house for our trip.  If DLR was using FP+ we would be armed with that before leaving as well.   

Since our trip will involve me picking up my race packet at the Disneyland Hotel as well as our Park Tickets first thing, this will be on our "Daily Schedule" sheet.  After that, visiting GR to get a DAS will be listed.  My DD and I will utilize FP or get a RT or both for the attractions she wants to go on first.  We will also utilize one of the Park Apps that indicate the wait times.  Armed with this information, we can then make a schedule or a plan.  While we are waiting for either our FP or RT, we can have lunch, visit a shop, or just enjoy the fun on Main Street.  Rinse, repeat. 

One of the positive things - in my mind - is that there will be several times during the course of our day that we will need to sit down, re-group, and discuss what is going to happen next. This will provide many opportunities for DD to keep her frustration and overloaded feelings in check.  It will also provide me with opportunities to think about what is working and what isn't working so great.    

Yes, it might be a slower pace.  Yes, it will be different.  Yes, it is doable.  

YMMV - this is just my current thinking on how to handle this change.    

My mother always told me you get out of life what you put into it.  It is my believe that if you go into something with a negative attitude and expectations, that is what you will get back - a negative experience.
I want our upcoming trip to be a positive experience for both my DD and me.


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

livndisney said:


> If this is true-all Disney is doing is feeding the beast. If at some point those "extra" Fastpasses are going to go away-then people will flip about that.



The "extra" fastpasses will never go away, but will change to the FP+ system (hopefully by the end of the month/ early November, buts that's a different conversion all together.) But the extra FPs that anyone with a DAS can use will never leave.


----------



## book_junkie

Heya-
Sorry to detract (derail?) from the current trending but I had a question that I'm hoping I can get answered maybe.  

Hubby has Crohn's, and has been increased on his infusion treatments in the couple of weeks, which is going to change how we work the parks.   We managed before with just renting an ECV when he was having a bad day, but I'm worried that with the increase in treatments may cause an increase in fatigue/stamina issues/incidents. We're going during a slower time (week after Thanksgiving) but I had a couple of questions.

1. Does the new DAS work during special events like the Christmas Party? Or do we have to get a special/new/different thing if needed?

2. Would a DAS even work for something like Crohn's where you need to get out of the line quickly for something? I'm not worried about waits, but just an exit strategy if needed for emergencies? Or is that not possible any more (it used to be with the GAC but his Crohn's was never that severe)?

Thanks-


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

HollyEpcot said:


> Hi! Given all of the discussion on this site, I hope this isn't too trivial a question, but how are wheelchairs managed on mainstream lines? As of now, unless his condition worsens, we expect that Grandpa will be able to transfer out of his manual wheelchair for rides. Is there enough room available for this? At what point does the transfer occur? How do we know where to get the wheelchair when the ride is over?
> Thank you very much for your help!



I'll start this off by saying that your family does not need (and will not receive) a DAS for this.

It is different for each attraction. The majority of attractions have standby queues that are w/c accessible, and for those that do not, you will be directed to the correct queue for that specific attraction. If you have any doubt, simply ask a CM! The transfer location will also differ for every attraction, with almost all of them being directly next to the ride vehicle if needed. Once again if you are not sure just ask!


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

2tinkerbell said:


> ...



Edited above to shorten my response 

Another hint I would give is this:

If you are going to experience a show or parade, get a DAS filled out for an attraction you want to experience right after, so by the time that show/parade is done, you don't have to wait any longer, and your child doesn't have to feel like they are being turned away!


----------



## darthtatty

HollyEpcot said:


> Hi! Given all of the discussion on this site, I hope this isn't too trivial a question, but how are wheelchairs managed on mainstream lines? As of now, unless his condition worsens, we expect that Grandpa will be able to transfer out of his manual wheelchair for rides. Is there enough room available for this? At what point does the transfer occur? How do we know where to get the wheelchair when the ride is over?
> Thank you very much for your help!



Hi I cant fully help but know a little information for you. 

There is usually plenty of room to transfer and you usually transfer  some of the rides have walkways at the end. So consider if this is a problem, some can be stopped-there is a list in the FAQ (I think)

Some mainstream queues are not accessible by wheelchairs e.g. at MK Splash Mountain, wheelchair users enter via the exit. 
At these rides-you need to see the cast member at the entrance to the main queue, you will then be given a card (like a fastpass card with a return time)

Personally im wondering if you can get more than one of these at a time? 
We usually do Splash  & Big thunder together, so I wonder if we can get a return time for both of these at the same time as theyre the only things we do in that area.
Does anyone know? 

Wheelchairs are usually waiting as you get off the ride or near the exit. 
The cast members are very good at putting them in the right spot and if they recognise you, they'll bring the wheelchair closer if they can. 
We've been during the busy times in August and the system has run well.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

buzzCMlightyear said:


> Edited above to shorten my response
> 
> Another hint I would give is this:
> 
> If you are going to experience a show or parade, get a DAS filled out for an attraction you want to experience right after, so by the time that show/parade is done, you don't have to wait any longer, and your child doesn't have to feel like they are being turned away!



Great suggestion!  Thanks so much for that tip.  I knew if I put my current thinking out, I would get ideas for better planning.


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

2tinkerbell said:


> Great suggestion!  Thanks so much for that tip.  I knew if I put my current thinking out, I would get ideas for better planning.



You're welcome! Us CMs are very knowledgeable with hints, especially with this new DAS system since we are the ones who have learned the ins and outs of it for weeks now.


----------



## darthtatty

buzzCMlightyear said:


> I'll start this off by saying that your family does not need (and will not receive) a DAS for this.
> 
> It is different for each attraction. The majority of attractions have standby queues that are w/c accessible, and for those that do not, you will be directed to the correct queue for that specific attraction. If you have any doubt, simply ask a CM! The transfer location will also differ for every attraction, with almost all of them being directly next to the ride vehicle if needed. Once again if you are not sure just ask!



That's one thing many disagree with, Disney assume people in wheelchairs do not need the DAS. we all know what happens when you assume. 

My son has limited time in the parks due to his disability, he is in constant pain and everyday tasks take longer. eg eating a basic snack (such as a cookie & drink) takes him over 1 hour. we are told as he is in a wheelchair, he does not need a DAS. 
however if he had a DAS we could get a return time, feed  him and then return. 
I know fastpasses exist and generally we use these but it sounds like Disney is favouring one type of disability-which is unfair. 

Also may be worth checking the non wheelchair accessible info you have. I have seen a few videos and pictures, of people getting return times on cards (not DAS) for rides such as Splash Mountain or Big Thunder Mountain.


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

People with GACs using the Fastpass Line was one of the largest reasons for the change. Everyone will try to tell you its about the abuse by people selling tours and all that, but talks of the new system had been going around way before those stories came out. Disney has enacted this new system in order to allow equal access for all guests, and not give someone priority over another for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

2tinkerbell said:


> Great suggestion!  Thanks so much for that tip.  I knew if I put my current thinking out, I would get ideas for better planning.



When you combine this with the FP+ (even in the trial, it seems rather predictable what to do to trigger an invite if staying on site) you should be able to plan it to such an extend you can fill hours with little to no wait.

Have DAS RT written out
See a show at set time, which you can thus plan for beforehand
after show; ride that DAS RT ride
after ride; get new DAS RT time
ride another ride with FP+
3pm show watching
ride DAS RT ride
have another DAS RT written out
another show at set time to "wait"
will be time now for some food/snack or alike
ride DAS RT ride


And see there how much you can enjoy without kiddo having any feeling of waiting, or actually really doing any waiting but instead enjoying all the park has to offer. 

As long as you can still "double dip" during the FP+ trial you can even put the regular FP's in there to make sure there are even more options to basically keep kiddo entertained while "waiting". 

For those kids who have a fixation with apps; use it as a positive. They can spend quite a lot of time on the WDW app looking up where caracters are located or looking up whatever mom or dad "doesn't know" or "forgot". With the FP+ an added bonus will be seeing the FP+ time and thus even higher predictability if the child can tell time. Same bonus obviously also goes for dining reservations you might have made etc; being able to see online when they'll eat at what time. If desired even being able to look up the menu with that app.


----------



## HollyEpcot

buzzCMlightyear said:


> I'll start this off by saying that your family does not need (and will not receive) a DAS for this.
> 
> It is different for each attraction. The majority of attractions have standby queues that are w/c accessible, and for those that do not, you will be directed to the correct queue for that specific attraction. If you have any doubt, simply ask a CM! The transfer location will also differ for every attraction, with almost all of them being directly next to the ride vehicle if needed. Once again if you are not sure just ask!



Thank you for your reply. I guess we will just ask the CM at each ride. I was hoping to know before hand because it would make it easier for us to let the kids know ahead of time what we are doing. (I don't think they qualify for DAS either, but I find things are easier when we can let them know what is happening in advance.)


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

darthtatty said:


> That's one thing many disagree with, Disney assume people in wheelchairs do not need the DAS. we all know what happens when you assume.
> 
> My son has limited time in the parks due to his disability, he is in constant pain and everyday tasks take longer. eg eating a basic snack (such as a cookie & drink) takes him over 1 hour. we are told as he is in a wheelchair, he does not need a DAS.
> however if he had a DAS we could get a return time, feed  him and then return.
> I know fastpasses exist and generally we use these but it sounds like Disney is favouring one type of disability-which is unfair.
> 
> Also may be worth checking the non wheelchair accessible info you have. I have seen a few videos and pictures, of people getting return times on cards (not DAS) for rides such as Splash Mountain or Big Thunder Mountain.



When I said that the will not need a DAS was specific to that persons case, not every ones. 

If you explain your case to the GR CMs and let them know everything that your son will need, they will make their decision off that, not the fact he utilizes a wheelchair.

The reason people think they are not issuing them to anyone utilizing a wheelchair is because they stopped giving them out to those who come up and say "I can't stand long and need a card," which a wheelchair is a option for them and not the DAS.


----------



## mrzrich

Has any one confirmed the rumor that rider switch is now an option for when our disabled party member doesn't want to ride but can't be left alone. 

 In the past we were told this was only for children who didn't meet the height restriction.  

My DS is really freaked out by Dinosaur, but my other son likes to ride it., so either DH or I have to sit it out with our eldest.


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

HollyEpcot said:


> Thank you for your reply. I guess we will just ask the CM at each ride. I was hoping to know before hand because it would make it easier for us to let the kids know ahead of time what we are doing. (I don't think they qualify for DAS either, but I find things are easier when we can let them know what is happening in advance.)



I'll do my best to list out some attractions I know aren't w/c accessible and will have an alternate entrance for you. 

MK:
Space Mountain
Tomorrowland Speedway
Buzz Lightyear: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
Splash Mountain
Thunder Mountain
Jungle Cruise
Peter Pan
Small World? Not sure about this one.
Little Mermaid: Same queue but different loading process at the end.

DHS:
Everything is accessible to my knowledge. 


Epcot:
Spaceship Earth
Nemo: Same queue but different loading process at the end.

DAK:
Everything is accessible to my knowledge. 

If anyone else knows of another I can add it to my list in order to make it a complete list.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

HollyEpcot said:


> Thank you for your reply. I guess we will just ask the CM at each ride. I was hoping to know before hand because it would make it easier for us to let the kids know ahead of time what we are doing. (I don't think they qualify for DAS either, but I find things are easier when we can let them know what is happening in advance.)



I think (and can understand) this thread is making everybody a bit nervous and post any and all on here. Good thing is; there was a major change, but loads of things have stayed the same. How one boards and deboards a ride is one of them. Sue has made great stickies on top of the disABILITIES board that have any and all info one might think of about all kinds of needs. How each ride boards etc. etc. is one of those subjects covered in the sticky. Even with pics of certain loading areas, carts etc. 

If you find it difficult to just read up online and would rather have such info in your hand while at WDW or even in a park; get the Passporters Open Mouse. This book is about all kinds of special needs at WDW and DCL incl. mobility issues. They also have each and every ride in there, specified per ride for all kinds of needs their specific info. Also per ride how you board etc. etc. etc. Very good book to "get your feet wet".


----------



## livndisney

mrzrich said:


> Has any one confirmed the rumor that rider switch is now an option for when our disabled party member doesn't want to ride but can't be left alone.
> 
> In the past we were told this was only for children who didn't meet the height restriction.
> 
> My DS is really freaked out by Dinosaur, but my other son likes to ride it., so either DH or I have to sit it out with our eldest.



Wouldn't FP's solve this?


----------



## HollyEpcot

darthtatty said:


> Hi I cant fully help but know a little information for you.
> 
> There is usually plenty of room to transfer and you usually transfer  some of the rides have walkways at the end. So consider if this is a problem, some can be stopped-there is a list in the FAQ (I think)
> 
> Some mainstream queues are not accessible by wheelchairs e.g. at MK Splash Mountain, wheelchair users enter via the exit.
> At these rides-you need to see the cast member at the entrance to the main queue, you will then be given a card (like a fastpass card with a return time)
> 
> Personally im wondering if you can get more than one of these at a time?
> We usually do Splash  & Big thunder together, so I wonder if we can get a return time for both of these at the same time as theyre the only things we do in that area.
> Does anyone know?
> 
> Wheelchairs are usually waiting as you get off theride or near the exit.
> The cast members are very good at putting them in the right spot and if they recognise you, they'll bring the wheelchair closer if they can.
> We've been during the busy times in August and the system has run well.


 
Thank you for your very detailed reply! I was particularly concerned about the moving platform rides- glad to know that they can stop them for us even if we are in the mainstream line and if grandpa has already transferred out of the wheelchair. Glad to know that the wheelchairs will be at the exit, much much easier than having to go back around to the front, and also this way the kids won't get confused and think we are going on the ride again!


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

mrzrich said:


> Has any one confirmed the rumor that rider switch is now an option for when our disabled party member doesn't want to ride but can't be left alone.
> 
> In the past we were told this was only for children who didn't meet the height restriction.
> 
> My DS is really freaked out by Dinosaur, but my other son likes to ride it., so either DH or I have to sit it out with our eldest.



Instead of utilizing a rider switch, most attractions will allow the non-rider to go through the line, wait at the exit, then whoever is waiting with the non-rider will then be able to go on after, plus two guests. It works just like a rider switch pass, but without the need of getting a paper ticket and walking back outside. This process only works if all guests (non-rider included) meets the attractions height requirements.


----------



## darthtatty

buzzCMlightyear said:


> When I said that the will not need a DAS was specific to that persons case, not every ones.
> 
> If you explain your case to the GR CMs and let them know everything that your son will need, they will make their decision off that, not the fact he utilizes a wheelchair.
> 
> The reason people think they are not issuing them to anyone utilizing a wheelchair is because they stopped giving them out to those who come up and say "I can't stand long and need a card," which a wheelchair is a option for them and not the DAS.



Thanks for that 
Just in a lot of posts and videos, people are being asked if their child has autism. wheelchair users with problems have complained at the difficulty of getting the card-some were even refused.
As our son is getting bigger and in more pain, he's going to want to be out of his chair as much as possible but is unable to walk. I can see a few visits to first aid, I know they have beds/benches in there, so he can spend some time stretched out during the day. 
Like I mentioned, we tend to use fastpasses when we can. with the new fastpass+ we will be able to do more. Theres only a few rides at each park, that he can do anyway.

I understand the need for change and was always aware that it needed a fix. 
It wasn't always abuse that was the problem but more the over use of it.


----------



## livndisney

buzzCMlightyear said:


> I'll do my best to list out some attractions I know aren't w/c accessible and will have an alternate entrance for you.
> 
> MK:
> Space Mountain
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Buzz Lightyear: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
> Splash Mountain
> Thunder Mountain
> Jungle Cruise
> Peter Pan
> Small World? Not sure about this one.
> Little Mermaid: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
> 
> DHS:
> Everything is accessible to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> Epcot:
> Spaceship Earth
> Nemo: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
> 
> DAK:
> Everything is accessible to my knowledge.
> 
> If anyone else knows of another I can add it to my list in order to make it a complete list.



I am pretty sure Sue has a complete/accurate list in the FAQ.


----------



## HollyEpcot

goofieslonglostsis said:


> I think (and can understand) this thread is making everybody a bit nervous and post any and all on here. Good thing is; there was a major change, but loads of things have stayed the same. How one boards and deboards a ride is one of them. Sue has made great stickies on top of the disABILITIES board that have any and all info one might think of about all kinds of needs. How each ride boards etc. etc. is one of those subjects covered in the sticky. Even with pics of certain loading areas, carts etc.
> 
> If you find it difficult to just read up online and would rather have such info in your hand while at WDW or even in a park; get the Passporters Open Mouse. This book is about all kinds of special needs at WDW and DCL incl. mobility issues. They also have each and every ride in there, specified per ride for all kinds of needs their specific info. Also per ride how you board etc. etc. etc. Very good book to "get your feet wet".




Thank you!!!


----------



## HollyEpcot

buzzCMlightyear said:


> I'll do my best to list out some attractions I know aren't w/c accessible and will have an alternate entrance for you.
> 
> MK:
> Space Mountain
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Buzz Lightyear: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
> Splash Mountain
> Thunder Mountain
> Jungle Cruise
> Peter Pan
> Small World? Not sure about this one.
> Little Mermaid: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
> 
> DHS:
> Everything is accessible to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> Epcot:
> Spaceship Earth
> Nemo: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
> 
> DAK:
> Everything is accessible to my knowledge.
> 
> If anyone else knows of another I can add it to my list in order to make it a complete list.



Thank you! this is extremely helpful! We will also take a look at Sue's list and the Passporter! Thank you and the other disboards members for your help!


----------



## mrzrich

buzzCMlightyear said:


> Instead of utilizing a rider switch, most attractions will allow the non-rider to go through the line, wait at the exit, then whoever is waiting with the non-rider will then be able to go on after, plus two guests. It works just like a rider switch pass, but without the need of getting a paper ticket and walking back outside. This process only works if all guests (non-rider included) meets the attractions height requirements.



No way my ASD son will go anywhere near that building.  He is terrified of it.


----------



## buzzCMlightyear

mrzrich said:


> No way my ASD son will go anywhere near that building.  He is terrified of it.



Ok! I don't know Dinosaurs specific protocol for this, but the attraction will most likely let you utilize a rider switch. Just ask the CM!


----------



## Aladora

I think everyone is a little extra sensitive here and I know that tempers can flare up. 

It's so hard, we all want to give our children the best, more awesome, most enjoyable experience of their lives and sometimes we can't. It does not matter if your child is NT, autistic, in a wheelchair, blind or whatever, we ALL want the same thing. The REAL problem comes when one person's best vacation ever interferes with someone else's and that is what can happen with things like the old GAC which was as near as made no difference, an unlimited no time restricted fast pass.

It's because of issues like that which caused Disney to re-evaluate their access for people with disabilities and change the GAC, which gave many guests preferential access into the DAS, which is supposed to give people equal access. Now, equal might not be "fair" to some but it is equal. We all now have equal access to the rides, we all have to wait out turn, some of us have to wait it in the regular stand by line and some of us will get to wait out that time in a manner that is better for our circumstances.


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## disney david

Vidia2 said:


> I did read in an article about the new system that the code on the left bottom corner (QR code I believe) will be used in part to internally track the use of the DAS cards by CMs.  I'm sure it will be used to keep track of non-employee guests as well - to replace the cards, etc. but it seems like a really good way to halt CM abuse.  From the article that I read (if we are to believe everything the internet tells us) the CM abuse was primarily at DL.
> 
> The article gave some interesting info regarding how many GAC passes were actually being used/issued.  In Anaheim, when the info was compiled,  Disneyland Resort was issuing just over 2,000 GAC passes per day, roughly split evenly between Disneyland&#146;s City Hall and DCA&#146;s Chamber of Commerce. WDW during the same time, issued 250 per day.
> 
> They figured that 10,000 people out of an average Friday&#146;s combined two-park attendance of 75,000 visitors is roaming the parks using a GAC in the California parks.
> 
> In contrast 1,500 people using a GAC were "creating vastly less impact spread amongst the 150,000 visitors roaming the four parks of Walt Disney World on a typical day."
> 
> This gives some perspective regarding the difference in the parks.  We plan to do our normal WDW visits but after reading this article, we're much less likely to ever visit the Anaheim parks.  We go to WDW during off season and I'm wondering if DL even has an off-season.



Yes thanks for adding that that good so hopefully that helps in cutting down in the abuse no matter who doing it.


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## livndisney

mrzrich said:


> No way my ASD son will go anywhere near that building.  He is terrified of it.



What has worked for us in the past is "parent swap"- We get FP's with all 4 tickets.  One parent rides with child A while other parent takes child B (who won't go near the building-including the paths leading to the building) to the bathroom, to the sand area to dig for bones, to have a snack in the a/c (my favorite LOL), to the dino store, or to ride the dino version of Dumbo-(all located located near Dino entrance/exit). When riding parent comes back with child A, parents swap and child A gets to ride a second time.


----------



## alizesmom

Aladora, you are a wise person.


----------



## NjMamaMouse

goofieslonglostsis said:


> As long as you can still "double dip" during the FP+ trial you can even put the regular FP's in there to make sure there are even more options to basically keep kiddo entertained while "waiting".



I am heading down in a couple of weeks and my family is in the FP+ trial.... I have set up my online fast passes and was wondering if we had our paper tickets in hand if we would also be able to use the fast pass kiosks... Potentially giving us quicker access to more rides. Is that right?


----------



## Wishes Count

book_junkie said:


> Heya-
> Sorry to detract (derail?) from the current trending but I had a question that I'm hoping I can get answered maybe.
> 
> Hubby has Crohn's, and has been increased on his infusion treatments in the couple of weeks, which is going to change how we work the parks.   We managed before with just renting an ECV when he was having a bad day, but I'm worried that with the increase in treatments may cause an increase in fatigue/stamina issues/incidents. We're going during a slower time (week after Thanksgiving) but I had a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Does the new DAS work during special events like the Christmas Party? Or do we have to get a special/new/different thing if needed?
> 
> 2. Would a DAS even work for something like Crohn's where you need to get out of the line quickly for something? I'm not worried about waits, but just an exit strategy if needed for emergencies? Or is that not possible any more (it used to be with the GAC but his Crohn's was never that severe)?
> 
> Thanks-



Hi. If you are referring to MVMCP. I am not sure. FP is not utilized during these party events and the lines are usually only about 20 mins long at these as the events are capped at around 25,000 guests (That sounds like a lot, but at MK it is really nothing) combine that with all the other special shows and parades there isn't too much of a line.

Second. The DAS creates a situation where you are "virtually" waiting for an attraction. So you are not confined to the queue line. I am not sure what GAC you had before as I also have Crohn's and had the alternate entrance. There wasn't and still isn't any thing that will let you get out line quickly. And honestly in some queues it is downright impossible to get out.  Your husband will need to explain just like you did here. He doesn't mind waiting but it is difficult for him to be confined to the queue line because he can have episodes where he must get to a bathroom urgently. Most CM's will not know what Crohn's is or how it affects people. I've been diagnosed for 10 years so I have no problem telling people my issues as I have gotten over being embarrassed.  If your husband is embarrassed of the condition or afraid others will hear when asking for the DAS, I suggest he writes out his concerns for the CM to read.


----------



## 4mykids

If this has already been answered, I apologize.  I cannot stand or sit for extended periods of time. Even though this is a mobility issue, I cannot use a wheelchair as I cannot sit for that long. Walking does not cause the pain that sitting and standing still do. I never had a problem getting a GAC. Am I eligible for a DAS?


----------



## lovethattink

Wishes Count said:


> Hi. If you are referring to MVMCP. I am not sure. FP is not utilized during these party events and the lines are usually only about 20 mins long at these as the events are capped at around 25,000 guests (That sounds like a lot, but at MK it is really nothing) combine that with all the other special shows and parades there isn't too much of a line.



We are going to MNSSHP on Monday. I forgot to ask if the DAS could be used during the party, so I called the guest services phone number today. I was told yes.


----------



## SueM in MN

NjMamaMouse said:


> I am heading down in a couple of weeks and my family is in the FP+ trial.... I have set up my online fast passes and was wondering if we had our paper tickets in hand if we would also be able to use the fast pass kiosks... Potentially giving us quicker access to more rides. Is that right?


That is correct at this time.
Because Fastpass + is active for people on the testing and Fastpass is still active, you will be able to use both.


4mykids said:


> If this has already been answered, I apologize.  I cannot stand or sit for extended periods of time. Even though this is a mobility issue, I cannot use a wheelchair as I cannot sit for that long. Walking does not cause the pain that sitting and standing still do. I never had a problem getting a GAC. Am I eligible for a DAS?


This is copied ( with a bit of editing to remove GAC information) from the disABILITIES FAQs thread.
It has ALWAYS been Disney's policy to tell guests who say they can't stand to wait in line. They had not been enforcing it recently and had given out GACs to guests who insisted they had trouble standing.
The DAS ((Disability Access Service) is going back to saying the accommodation for issues with stamina or standing in line is to use a mobility device and in all likelihood, guests will not get a DAS for stamina, standing or walking issues.

*I have problems with standing in line or with walking. Why did Disney suggest a wheelchair of ECV (motorized scooter)?*
Disney calls these "Stamina or Endurance Concerns" and the official response is to suggest a wheelchair or ECV.
If the person has problems with standing in line or with walking, a wheelchair/ECV would be a better solution than a disability card.
A trip to Disney includes a lot more walking than just what you do in line.
There will most of the time be no place to sit while in line and no guarantee it will be available only for people with disabilities. 
The distance walked is not usually less with a DAS than without one, so someone who is concerned about walking or standing would do better with a mobility device and/or planning their day to hit the most popular attractions at the least busy times.
Most of the lines where you will actually standing still for long periods are the lines for shows and movies. Because those 'load' large numbers of people at a time, people have to stand waiting for the next show to 'load'. Having a Fastpass or a DAS won't change that - if each show is 14 minutes, you are going to be somewhere for 14 minutes. In many shows, much of the time in that place will be a preshow area. If you don't have a mobility device, you will generally be standing during that time.

With an ECV or wheelchair, you will always have a place to sit and can conserve energy for fun, instead of just getting around. 
Having a mobility device doesn't mean you have to sit in it at all times. You can get out and walk for a while.



lovethattink said:


> We are going to MNSSHP on Monday. I forgot to ask if the DAS could be used during the party, so I called the guest services phone number today. I was told yes.


I would count on NOT using it, even though you were told you could.

They have not used Fastpasses in the past and have not used GACs for attractions at parties I have been at.
It is possible they have changed it with the DAS, but if you don't expect it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## NoleFan

There are genuine, valid concerns for families of children with autism. Disney is a place our kids can enjoy and we can see them enjoying the world around them. For a parent, seeing this is a gift & not something we take lightly. We will fight for our kids and continue to educate the world about autism.


----------



## NoleFan

OurBigTrip said:


> Yep.  If Disney is serious about encouraging this, then they really have no reason to change from the GAC to the PAS.



By tracking who is getting the card & how frequently (which they are doing) will help identify and track any potential abuse. Also, having the picture on the card and making sure that individual is riding the ride will help as well. If a person truly needs accommodations, then those resources should be available.


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> I would count on NOT using it, even though you were told you could.
> 
> They have not used Fastpasses in the past and have not used GACs for attractions at parties I have been at.
> It is possible they have changed it with the DAS, but if you don't expect it, you won't be disappointed.



We've been to 3 MNSSHP this year. I didn't remember seeing any FP lines opened, but then we didn't ride any attractions at any of those parties.


----------



## Talking Hands

Unfortunately I found that Fastpass Plus was completely useless for my situation.  I have multiple issues but the reason it did not work for me was the times were random and because I also have a hearing loss and do the interpreted shows there was no way to coordinate Fastpass Plus with the schedule which I only receive the week prior to WDW (less if I hit the parks unplanned)


----------



## NYDisneyKid

I bet this thread has the world record number of posts on this board


----------



## book_junkie

Wishes Count said:


> Hi. If you are referring to MVMCP. I am not sure. FP is not utilized during these party events and the lines are usually only about 20 mins long at these as the events are capped at around 25,000 guests (That sounds like a lot, but at MK it is really nothing) combine that with all the other special shows and parades there isn't too much of a line.
> 
> Second. The DAS creates a situation where you are "virtually" waiting for an attraction. So you are not confined to the queue line. I am not sure what GAC you had before as I also have Crohn's and had the alternate entrance. There wasn't and still isn't any thing that will let you get out line quickly. And honestly in some queues it is downright impossible to get out.  Your husband will need to explain just like you did here. He doesn't mind waiting but it is difficult for him to be confined to the queue line because he can have episodes where he must get to a bathroom urgently. Most CM's will not know what Crohn's is or how it affects people. I've been diagnosed for 10 years so I have no problem telling people my issues as I have gotten over being embarrassed.  If your husband is embarrassed of the condition or afraid others will hear when asking for the DAS, I suggest he writes out his concerns for the CM to read.



We never *had* a GAC before- if he had stamina issues, we rented an ECV and just used fastpass and a touring plan, and left the parks when we needed to. This time around he seems to be having more flares and things upset his balance more easily with the new infusion schedule- we're keeping our fingers crossed that as his body gets used to it things will settle down. He long ago lost any problem telling anyone about his symptoms- so the CM's won't be a problem, I just didn't know if with the new system a DAS would be something to consider or not depending on how he's feeling that day. 

Thanks


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

Amen to that!!




Vidia2 said:


> I hope we can keep this thread open as I find it tremendously helpful.  This particular forum is the only place that I feel like I can get information in a supportive environment without the debate on whether we or our children are worthy.


----------



## SueM in MN

*While I was gone at work and only able to read on my iPhone, this thread has strayed into debate and things that have nothing to do with how to use the DAS card.

Please re-read the guidelines in post 1, keep to the subject, don't debate and re nice.

I will leave the thread open for now, but will be closing it for 'cleaning' on Friday afternoon.*


----------



## babyberger

Thank you SueM!  I was following with the hopes of reading hands on info, which there is, but had to stop because of the "debates".  I hope this thread can stay open so people can share their experiences with the new system.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cmwade77

Talking Hands said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I found that Fastpass Plus was completely useless for my situation.  I have multiple issues but the reason it did not work for me was the times were random and because I also have a hearing loss and do the interpreted shows there was no way to coordinate Fastpass Plus with the schedule which I only receive the week prior to WDW (less if I hit the parks unplanned)


Does wdw not have a set schedule for interpreted shows? At Disneyland the schedule is set as day the third show every Saturday. The alternative that they offer is if you give advance notice, they will interpret the show times of you choice. Not sure how it work at WDW though, but perhaps the shows of your choice could work for you, by scheduling them around the FP+. just a thought that might help.


----------



## Mom2six

Aladora said:


> I think everyone is a little extra sensitive here and I know that tempers can flare up.  It's so hard, we all want to give our children the best, more awesome, most enjoyable experience of their lives and sometimes we can't. It does not matter if your child is NT, autistic, in a wheelchair, blind or whatever, we ALL want the same thing. The REAL problem comes when one person's best vacation ever interferes with someone else's and that is what can happen with things like the old GAC which was as near as made no difference, an unlimited no time restricted fast pass.  It's because of issues like that which caused Disney to re-evaluate their access for people with disabilities and change the GAC, which gave many guests preferential access into the DAS, which is supposed to give people equal access. Now, equal might not be "fair" to some but it is equal. We all now have equal access to the rides, we all have to wait out turn, some of us have to wait it in the regular stand by line and some of us will get to wait out that time in a manner that is better for our circumstances.


We went for two weeks in September and he was at no park for more than about 3 hours.  The fast pass plus does not work for him because I can't know a day ahead let alone weeks of he will be ok to go to the park or what time we will be there.   Of all the fast pass plus I made for him, he used one from 2 weeks.  

Sure I get that some people think it is only fair that he wait as long as everyone else and if that means he rides one maybe two rides the whole trip it is only fair not to interfere with the typical child who might only get to ride 10 rides a day.  

If he decides he wants to ride a ride, it has to be right then or it isn't happening. I cannot know 30-40 mins ahead of time to get that return time. He had to think about it and watch the ride and insists he won't do it but then all of a sudden he gets the nerve to do it and it's let's go now. If we don't after all that emotional build up while he decides, then he is going to melt down and we are leaving the park. There is no coming back from the melt down and enjoying the rest of the day.  It is the hotel room and a super long nap and up all night wrecking the next morning.  

Because of his mental and emotional difficulties he does not have equal access to the rides - not in terms of  being able to actually go on the rides he enjoys while we are there.  No GAC is going to really change that but it helped. This new system is not going to work for him. After asking to go on a ride, he can't wait 30-45 minutes.  It may not be right or people may think that it is I ridiculous or spoiled, but that is the reality.  Restaurants won't help. He hates them and eats only Cheerios or freeze a dried yogurt drops.  But Disney means so very much to him. He thinks about it all the time. His movies are such an important part of his life and to have them come to life is amazing to him.  He barely spoke before his first trip to Disney a year ago and he started really speaking at Disney. He started actually playing - real playing not just carrying a toy around- at Disney after having had play therapy for over two years. It was Disney that made such a big difference in his life. Now I can't imagine it working. It breaks my heart for him. He's already asking about it again and I don't think he can go back honestly. The new system simply will not work for him.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Hi. Forgive me if this is really clear I did try to find the answer in the thread but couldn't. When you use a wheelchair or ecv and it's an attraction like TSM tha has an alternative entrance, if you don't have a DAS card wha actually happens when you show up? Do you go to the alternative entrance and they give you a return time based on wait time? If so what do they use to write this on? 

I will try to get a DAS card as I have crohns, arthritis and fused hips and spine so many reasons I can't sit in line! But if I don't get one will try to manage with fastpass+ etc. but just wondering what happens with wheelchair users at ride like TSM. Tia.


----------



## PlainJane

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. Forgive me if this is really clear I did try to find the answer in the thread but couldn't. When you use a wheelchair or ecv and it's an attraction like TSM tha has an alternative entrance, if you don't have a DAS card wha actually happens when you show up? Do you go to the alternative entrance and they give you a return time based on wait time? If so what do they use to write this on?
> 
> I will try to get a DAS card as I have crohns, arthritis and fused hips and spine so many reasons I can't sit in line! But if I don't get one will try to manage with fastpass+ etc. but just wondering what happens with wheelchair users at ride like TSM. Tia.



The regular line and fastpass line are both wheelchair accessible. At the point where the two lines merge together there are stairs. It is at this point that guests using wheelchairs, or those that cannot take the stairs, can use the alternative ramp.


----------



## ArielRae

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. Forgive me if this is really clear I did try to find the answer in the thread but couldn't. When you use a wheelchair or ecv and it's an attraction like TSM tha has an alternative entrance, if you don't have a DAS card wha actually happens when you show up? Do you go to the alternative entrance and they give you a return time based on wait time? If so what do they use to write this on?
> 
> I will try to get a DAS card as I have crohns, arthritis and fused hips and spine so many reasons I can't sit in line! But if I don't get one will try to manage with fastpass+ etc. but just wondering what happens with wheelchair users at ride like TSM. Tia.



I know at toy story mania that the wheelchair goes thru the regular line and when you get right before the stairs they direct you to the right side thru a small door flap and that leads you to the disabled side where the ride car pulls to a side shoot where you can load as slow as you need to.


----------



## darthtatty

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Hi. Forgive me if this is really clear I did try to find the answer in the thread but couldn't. When you use a wheelchair or ecv and it's an attraction like TSM tha has an alternative entrance, if you don't have a DAS card wha actually happens when you show up? Do you go to the alternative entrance and they give you a return time based on wait time? If so what do they use to write this on?
> 
> I will try to get a DAS card as I have crohns, arthritis and fused hips and spine so many reasons I can't sit in line! But if I don't get one will try to manage with fastpass+ etc. but just wondering what happens with wheelchair users at ride like TSM. Tia.



For some ride that have alternative entrances for wheelchairs eg Splash Mountain, Big Thunder mountain- you need to go to the entrance for the main queue and ask the cast member for a return time. 
it will look something like this 
https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/387966026459389953/photo/1
hopefully the link worked. 

I do not know if you can get these for more than 1 ride at a time. 


I also did not know the system for TSM as weve always used a fastpass in the past and then been directed to where wheechairs go. However a few people have already answered that. 
I wonder if they will use the return time system for this too? Because I know sometimes weve waited nearly an hour after already waiting in the fastpass queue, due to the amount of people waiting for the wheelchair accessible vehicle. 
I wonder if theyre policing the return times and keeping track on how many people are asking for them? Just to prevent situations like this. 



PlainJane said:


> The regular line and fastpass line are both wheelchair accessible. At the point where the two lines merge together there are stairs. It is at this point that guests using wheelchairs, or those that cannot take the stairs, can use the alternative ramp.





ArielRae said:


> I know at toy story mania that the wheelchair goes thru the regular line and when you get right before the stairs they direct you to the right side thru a small door flap and that leads you to the disabled side where the ride car pulls to a side shoot where you can load as slow as you need to.



thanks


----------



## Missyrose

book_junkie said:


> We never *had* a GAC before- if he had stamina issues, we rented an ECV and just used fastpass and a touring plan, and left the parks when we needed to. This time around he seems to be having more flares and things upset his balance more easily with the new infusion schedule- we're keeping our fingers crossed that as his body gets used to it things will settle down. He long ago lost any problem telling anyone about his symptoms- so the CM's won't be a problem, I just didn't know if with the new system a DAS would be something to consider or not depending on how he's feeling that day.
> 
> Thanks



I'm a 20-year vet of Crohn's and got my first GAC last year. The new system will allow him to wait outside the line (and use the bathroom if necessary) vs. feeling trapped in the queue. As someone who experiences severe bathroom issues because of the disease, the GAC (and hopefully the new system, which I will try in less than 10 days) greatly lessened the panic I felt about standing in lines. The other nice thing about the new system is he can wait somewhere more comfortable than the queue, those infusions can really take a lot out of you!


----------



## SueM in MN

darthtatty said:


> *For some ride that have alternative entrances for wheelchairs eg Splash Mountain,* Big Thunder mountain- you need to go to the entrance for the main queue and ask the cast member for a return time.
> it will look something like this
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/387966026459389953/photo/1
> hopefully the link worked.
> 
> I do not know if you can get these for more than 1 ride at a time.
> 
> 
> I also did not know the system for TSM as weve always used a fastpass in the past and then been directed to where wheechairs go. However a few people have already answered that.
> I wonder if they will use the return time system for this too? Because I know sometimes weve waited nearly an hour after already waiting in the fastpass queue, due to the amount of people waiting for the wheelchair accessible vehicle.
> I wonder if theyre policing the return times and keeping track on how many people are asking for them? Just to prevent situations like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Splash Mountain does NOT have an alternate entry. Both the Fastpass and Regular Standby lines are accessible to the point of the stairway.
At that point, there is a gate to a pathway that avoid the stairs. That pathway has a covered seating area and, at least in our experience, the wait after going there will be similar to the wait for people who have continued up the stairs. 

There are 2 reasons for this:
1) obviously, the stairs are not wheelchair accessible
2) Boarding is at one side of the track, unloading is on the other side of the track. The path to the accessible waiting area puts guests on the unload side of the track so that that they will board and unload on the exit side of the track. This means there is no need to try to get a mobility device across the track.

Many people knew that was where they would end up with a wheelchair and just went there, expecting it was the 'wheelchair entry'. But that was not the way it was supposed to be.

Toy Story Mania is a similar situation - the regular and Fastpass lines are accessible to the point of the stairway, which is at the merge of Fastpass and Regular lines. 
The stairway in that case takes the guests without disabilities over the little spur line of track that serves the accessible boarding/unload area. Guests use the stairs to cross the track to the boarding side and will unload on the opposite side.
Guests using the accessible loading area stay on the unload side of the track.


----------



## sunshinehighway

Mom2six said:


> ]
> We went for two weeks in September and he was at no park for more than about 3 hours.  The fast pass plus does not work for him because I can't know a day ahead let alone weeks of he will be ok to go to the park or what time we will be there.   Of all the fast pass plus I made for him, he used one from 2 weeks.
> 
> Sure I get that some people think it is only fair that he wait as long as everyone else and if that means he rides one maybe two rides the whole trip it is only fair not to interfere with the typical child who might only get to ride 10 rides a day.
> 
> If he decides he wants to ride a ride, it has to be right then or it isn't happening. I cannot know 30-40 mins ahead of time to get that return time. He had to think about it and watch the ride and insists he won't do it but then all of a sudden he gets the nerve to do it and it's let's go now. If we don't after all that emotional build up while he decides, then he is going to melt down and we are leaving the park. There is no coming back from the melt down and enjoying the rest of the day.  It is the hotel room and a super long nap and up all night wrecking the next morning.
> 
> Because of his mental and emotional difficulties he does not have equal access to the rides - not in terms of  being able to actually go on the rides he enjoys while we are there.  No GAC is going to really change that but it helped. This new system is not going to work for him. After asking to go on a ride, he can't wait 30-45 minutes.  It may not be right or people may think that it is I ridiculous or spoiled, but that is the reality.  Restaurants won't help. He hates them and eats only Cheerios or freeze a dried yogurt drops.  But Disney means so very much to him. He thinks about it all the time. His movies are such an important part of his life and to have them come to life is amazing to him.  He barely spoke before his first trip to Disney a year ago and he started really speaking at Disney. He started actually playing - real playing not just carrying a toy around- at Disney after having had play therapy for over two years. It was Disney that made such a big difference in his life. Now I can't imagine it working. It breaks my heart for him. He's already asking about it again and I don't think he can go back honestly. The new system simply will not work for him.



There were many reasons for the change, abuse by people lying to get a GAC was just one reason.  I understand the media says  is because of the abuse but if you really think about it, it makes more sense that it has a lot to do with FP+ and they way they two systems would work together.


----------



## nikkialice1

hi forgive me if this has already been covered but I cannot sit here and ready all 20+ pages for reasons below.

can someone please tell me where we stand with the new DACs system.

I am clinically blind, and suffer from fits under certain lighting conditions. the conditions I have also cause me severe fatigue, and I get disorientated very easily. 
we used to spend a few hours a day in a park at a max. the procedure used to be get a GACs go to the rides I could manage like small world etc as lighting was ideal, then work our way to the areas where I couldn't stand for long because of the lights for example toy story lilo n stitch etc, those rides make me fit, and all the lighting in that area makes me fit after a short period of time. so we would get in there my family would go on the ride using the old GACs and get off again in the fastest time possible so we could then leave the area before I ended up fitting. and many of the queues also have flashing light effects etc so I could never queue in a normal queue

now heres the questions I have about the new system

it states that I must go on a ride to be able to use the DACs, but if my family use a normal que in those areas they will be queing while im left on my own for a longer time in an area that makes me fit so I will end up having a fit. so if I MUST access the rides, can anyoneone tell me will there be a area near the front of all queues that I can exit the ride while they are actually riding and it be a controlled lighting enviroment?

another question is its saying we have to get a time wait around then go on the ride at a certain time, that would be ok I could understand that, but my question is will they have somewhere for people who suffer from fits due to lighting so we can wait around


----------



## Granny square

Deleted. You are right.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

Can we please stop debating? We are making more cleanup work for Sue!


----------



## Spoot

nikkialice1 said:


> hi forgive me if this has already been covered but I cannot sit here and ready all 20+ pages for reasons below.
> 
> can someone please tell me where we stand with the new DACs system.
> 
> I am clinically blind, and suffer from fits under certain lighting conditions. the conditions I have also cause me severe fatigue, and I get disorientated very easily.
> we used to spend a few hours a day in a park at a max. the procedure used to be get a GACs go to the rides I could manage like small world etc as lighting was ideal, then work our way to the areas where I couldn't stand for long because of the lights for example toy story lilo n stitch etc, those rides make me fit, and all the lighting in that area makes me fit after a short period of time. so we would get in there* my family would go on the ride using the old GACs* and get off again in the fastest time possible so we could then leave the area before I ended up fitting. and many of the queues also have flashing light effects etc so I could never queue in a normal queue
> 
> now heres the questions I have about the new system
> 
> it states that I must go on a ride to be able to use the DACs, but if my family use a normal que in those areas they will be queing while *im left on my own for a longer time in an area that makes me fit so I will end up having a fit.* so if I MUST access the rides, can anyoneone tell me will there be a area near the front of all queues that *I can exit the ride while they are actually riding and it be a controlled lighting enviroment?*
> 
> another question is its saying we have to get a time wait around then go on the ride at a certain time, that would be ok I could understand that, but my question is *will they have somewhere for people who suffer from fits due to lighting so we can wait around*



The old GAC was never supposed to allow that - even with the old GAC it was only supposed to be used when the person who needed the GAC (you) was riding the ride.  So, there is no change in the rules here, just a close of the loophole that allowed people to do this.

No need for you to wait around in that area - you could wait somewhere that is safe for you while they ride.  However, all rides have a "chicken exit" where you can exit if you wait in the line but don't want to ride.

You can wait anywhere you want - you have the whole park at your disposal.  You can even eat, shop, watch a parade or go on other rides while you wait.  Also, you don't have to ride at a certain time - just after that time (unlike the FPs, the DAS doesn't expire).


----------



## darthtatty

SueM in MN said:


> Splash Mountain does NOT have an alternate entry. Both the Fastpass and Regular Standby lines are accessible to the point of the stairway.
> At that point, there is a gate to a pathway that avoid the stairs. That pathway has a covered seating area and, at least in our experience, the wait after going there will be similar to the wait for people who have continued up the stairs.
> 
> There are 2 reasons for this:
> 1) obviously, the stairs are not wheelchair accessible
> 2) Boarding is at one side of the track, unloading is on the other side of the track. The path to the accessible waiting area puts guests on the unload side of the track so that that they will board and unload on the exit side of the track. This means there is no need to try to get a mobility device across the track.



Oh I get what you mean, I did mean this way. 
I called it alternative as although weve been in August, Ive still never seen the queue to the point of this entrance- we must always time it right. Usually others have headed to the stairs and weve gone another way to the cast member waiting near there. Weve then been directed in, through the exit, via the covered area you talk about.
Weve never gone up the stairs, so was unsure how the waits compared.


----------



## mmbl

SueM in MN said:


> Splash Mountain does NOT have an alternate entry. Both the Fastpass and Regular Standby lines are accessible to the point of the stairway. At that point, there is a gate to a pathway that avoid the stairs. That pathway has a covered seating area and, at least in our experience, the wait after going there will be similar to the wait for people who have continued up the stairs.  There are 2 reasons for this: 1) obviously, the stairs are not wheelchair accessible 2) Boarding is at one side of the track, unloading is on the other side of the track. The path to the accessible waiting area puts guests on the unload side of the track so that that they will board and unload on the exit side of the track. This means there is no need to try to get a mobility device across the track.  Many people knew that was where they would end up with a wheelchair and just went there, expecting it was the 'wheelchair entry'. But that was not the way it was supposed to be.  Toy Story Mania is a similar situation - the regular and Fastpass lines are accessible to the point of the stairway, which is at the merge of Fastpass and Regular lines. The stairway in that case takes the guests without disabilities over the little spur line of track that serves the accessible boarding/unload area. Guests use the stairs to cross the track to the boarding side and will unload on the opposite side. Guests using the accessible loading area stay on the unload side of the track.



When you return, will they walk you to the front or will you still have to wait in the FP or alternate entrance line? What happens if you return a little late? A lot late?


----------



## ny3boys

I have a question about using the stroller as a wheelchair. We go to DW in early Nov for the first time. My 6 YO has some health issues and is immune compromised. I think we will ask for the stroller as a wheelchair tag, so that he can rest if he gets tired and hopefully being in the stroller will keep him further away from germy surfaces and germy people. Since he has no problem with stairs or getting into/out of rides, if we use his stroller as a wheelchair for him to sit while we wait, will we still have to go through the wheelchair entrance at rides and wait for an accessible ride vehicle? When I did my original research I was going to get him a GAC, but with the new system, I'm not sure if he needs any further accommodation that the stroller as a wheelchair tag. I'm not sure if getting a DAS and a return time will keep him any further away from hoards of germy people than sitting in his stroller in the que. Although keeping him in the stroller may be a problem, but that is my problem! I did all of the research and planned our trip for less crowded times, and when the weather would be in a suitable range for us. (DS doesn't tolerate extremes of cold or heat well, and neither do I (I have multiple health issues too-ulcerative colitis, neurocardiogenic syncope, asthma, hypothyroidism, GERD, and Atrial tachycardia, but most of it is well controlled with medication, compression garments, diet, etc)). We are also on the fastpass+ thing, so I'm sure we will try that.


----------



## sharadoc

mmbl said:


> When you return, will they walk you to the front or will you still have to wait in the FP or alternate entrance line? What happens if you return a little late? A lot late?



No problem if you're late. Whenever you get there, they'll cross out your reservation. Same thing if you decide you don't want to go on. Just cross it out yourself and get another reservation.


----------



## okemon223

I have a few questions.

1. my friend's son has autism and has a meltdown if he has to wait more than 25 minutes in line.He is 23.Will they give him a DAS card even though he is 23 ?
2. I have another friend who wears knee braces but does not use a wheelchair. Would telling them he has knee braces,that he can't wait more than 25 minutes in line,and explain why(which is due to him having  major pain up and down  his leg if he waits longer) enough? or does he need to give them more info.?
3. When you go to get a return time what cm do you give your card to ? Do you give it to a cm at the entrance to the stand-by line or to the cm at the fastpass/fastpass plus line ?


----------



## SueM in MN

mmbl said:


> When you return, will they walk you to the front or will you still have to wait in the FP or alternate entrance line? What happens if you return a little late? A lot late?



No one has specifically reported, but chances are good that guests with a DAS return time will come into the Fastpass line.

DAS Return Passes are valid until you use them..
You can't come before the return time, but you can come any time after.
You will not be able to get another DAS Return Time as long as you have an active one on your card.


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> No one has specifically reported, but chances are good that guests with a DAS return time will come into the Fastpass line.
> 
> DAS Return Passes are valid until you use them..
> You can't come before the return time, but you can come any time after.
> You will not be able to get another DAS Return Time as long as you have an active one on your card.




There is a little podium at between each standby and FP+ line. You go to the podium for your time to be written and you return to the FP+ line. I'll take pictures this weekend when we are there.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> There is a little podium at between each standby and FP+ line. You go to the podium for your time to be written and you return to the FP+ line. I'll take pictures this weekend when we are there.


Thanks 
Pictures would be helpful


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> There is a little podium at between each standby and FP+ line. You go to the podium for your time to be written and you return to the FP+ line. I'll take pictures this weekend when we are there.



Is it the same podium you go to if you had a fast pass plus reservation I know they added them to all attractions. That has fast pass plus with a computer for the cm to see the reservation.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

darthtatty said:


> For some ride that have alternative entrances for wheelchairs eg Splash Mountain, Big Thunder mountain- you need to go to the entrance for the main queue and ask the cast member for a return time. it will look something like this https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/387966026459389953/photo/1 hopefully the link worked.   I do not know if you can get these for more than 1 ride at a time.   I also did not know the system for TSM as weve always used a fastpass in the past and then been directed to where wheechairs go. However a few people have already answered that.  I wonder if they will use the return time system for this too? Because I know sometimes weve waited nearly an hour after already waiting in the fastpass queue, due to the amount of people waiting for the wheelchair accessible vehicle. I wonder if theyre policing the return times and keeping track on how many people are asking for them? Just to prevent situations like this.  thanks



Oh how helpful thank you very much everybody that kindly replied. I really appreciate it  

If I don't get DAS card issued for some reason I do think 3 fastpass+ will be ok for me as I cannot do long days anyway. I would schedule them all in the morning or afternoon if possible. I am going to keep open minded anyway and try it first before deciding if it's better or worse. We just did the test of fastpass + and we thought it was great. I got to do things like character meet and greet that GAC did not cater for and ETWB


----------



## lovethattink

disney david said:


> Is it the same podium you go to if you had a fast pass plus reservation I know they added them to all attractions. That has fast pass plus with a computer for the cm to see the reservation.



Yes


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> Thanks
> Pictures would be helpful



 We'll be there Sunday and Monday.



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh how helpful thank you very much everybody that kindly replied. I really appreciate it
> 
> If I don't get DAS card issued for some reason I do think 3 fastpass+ will be ok for me as I cannot do long days anyway. I would schedule them all in the morning or afternoon if possible. I am going to keep open minded anyway and try it first before deciding if it's better or worse. We just did the test of fastpass + and we thought it was great. I got to do things like character meet and greet that GAC did not cater for and ETWB



I was told over the phone that DAS will for every single attraction and character M&G that has a wait time. So even Storytime with Belle and some of the character M&G.


----------



## tinkerpea

Mom2six said:


> We went for two weeks in September and he was at no park for more than about 3 hours.  The fast pass plus does not work for him because I can't know a day ahead let alone weeks of he will be ok to go to the park or what time we will be there.   Of all the fast pass plus I made for him, he used one from 2 weeks.
> 
> Sure I get that some people think it is only fair that he wait as long as everyone else and if that means he rides one maybe two rides the whole trip it is only fair not to interfere with the typical child who might only get to ride 10 rides a day.
> 
> If he decides he wants to ride a ride, it has to be right then or it isn't happening. I cannot know 30-40 mins ahead of time to get that return time. He had to think about it and watch the ride and insists he won't do it but then all of a sudden he gets the nerve to do it and it's let's go now. If we don't after all that emotional build up while he decides, then he is going to melt down and we are leaving the park. There is no coming back from the melt down and enjoying the rest of the day.  It is the hotel room and a super long nap and up all night wrecking the next morning.
> 
> Because of his mental and emotional difficulties he does not have equal access to the rides - not in terms of  being able to actually go on the rides he enjoys while we are there.  No GAC is going to really change that but it helped. This new system is not going to work for him. After asking to go on a ride, he can't wait 30-45 minutes.  It may not be right or people may think that it is I ridiculous or spoiled, but that is the reality.  Restaurants won't help. He hates them and eats only Cheerios or freeze a dried yogurt drops.  But Disney means so very much to him. He thinks about it all the time. His movies are such an important part of his life and to have them come to life is amazing to him.  He barely spoke before his first trip to Disney a year ago and he started really speaking at Disney. He started actually playing - real playing not just carrying a toy around- at Disney after having had play therapy for over two years. It was Disney that made such a big difference in his life. Now I can't imagine it working. It breaks my heart for him. He's already asking about it again and I don't think he can go back honestly. The new system simply will not work for him.



I completely understand what you are saying, and I feel for you in every way!

My son had ASD and is 11 we have used the GAC now for many years, its going to be so hard for children who have already experienced the GAC and how it worked!
Disney for our children and family is the place where we can finally feel like a weight is lifted!

I have no idea how many will cope with the new DAS card!
We have used acclamations like this as in the UK our parks work somewhat like this, although.... 
You get to go on a ride thought the FP line straight away for your 1st  ride then you get a time written for the next ride and so on..

It works well but at some parks you go straight to the Exits " same workings as above with the time Written etc" 

I actually feel that some conditions DO need special considerations and accommodations which is why the way UK parks work is great but you have to provide documentation!! 

I do wonder if eventually there will be the DAC plus another type of assistance, one where you will need to show proof to get the more special accommodation!
If disney can not ask for proof due to the ADA for equal access I wonder if they will do both? 

I'm not saying they should! Before I get flamed I'm saying with so many saying this wont work for their family's ,I wonder if disney will try and find a way to accommodate all needs?


----------



## lanejudy

nikkialice1 said:


> hi forgive me if this has already been covered but I cannot sit here and ready all 20+ pages for reasons below.
> 
> can someone please tell me where we stand with the new DACs system.
> 
> I am clinically blind, and suffer from fits under certain lighting conditions. the conditions I have also cause me severe fatigue, and I get disorientated very easily.
> we used to spend a few hours a day in a park at a max. the procedure used to be get a GACs go to the rides I could manage like small world etc as lighting was ideal, then work our way to the areas where I couldn't stand for long because of the lights for example toy story lilo n stitch etc, those rides make me fit, and all the lighting in that area makes me fit after a short period of time. so we would get in there my family would go on the ride using the old GACs and get off again in the fastest time possible so we could then leave the area before I ended up fitting. and many of the queues also have flashing light effects etc so I could never queue in a normal queue
> 
> now heres the questions I have about the new system
> 
> it states that I must go on a ride to be able to use the DACs, but if my family use a normal que in those areas they will be queing while im left on my own for a longer time in an area that makes me fit so I will end up having a fit. so if I MUST access the rides, can anyoneone tell me will there be a area near the front of all queues that I can exit the ride while they are actually riding and it be a controlled lighting enviroment?
> 
> another question is its saying we have to get a time wait around then go on the ride at a certain time, that would be ok I could understand that, but my question is will they have somewhere for people who suffer from fits due to lighting so we can wait around



I'll try to explain for you...

Clinically blind -- I know this has sometimes been a challenge for CMs to understand in the past.  One suggestion that is often recommended is that you carry a white cane due to your diagnosis, whether or not you typically utilize one in "regular" life.  This is a visual sign to others (CMs and other guests) that you may need to move a little slower and/or need some assistance.    There are also other accommodations for vision - just mention your concerns at each attraction, if you want front seating or what.  This itself does not require a DAS.

You mention extreme fatigue -- the accommodation for stamina or mobility issues has been and will continue to be enforced to rent a wheelchair or ECV.  That will help you conserve your energy so you don't fatigue as quickly.  You do not have to ride in the wheelchair/ECV the whole time, you may trade off with other members of your party to allow you to walk, or with a wheelchair you can push it using the chair to carry your bags and such.  This will not qualify for a DAS.

Disoriented easily -- I'm not sure what a DAS can do for you, and I suspect WDW's recommendation would be to have someone else with you at the parks who can help to re-orient you if/when needed.  You  mention going with the family so presumably that shouldn't be a problem unless you ride alone.

Can't stand for long -- again, a wheelchair or ECV is the recommended accommodation.

I'm not sure I understand the "fits" you have regarding lighting, though I certainly can understand that quick changes from bright to darkness probably cause considerable challenges.  I think this is the focus of your request for a DAS.  Being in a line with lighting changes makes it very hard for you to see well enough to move safely though the line.

GAC was never intended for the other members of your party to ride without you, and DAS will require that you ride with them.  They are welcome to use Fastpasses and a touring plan to help them get on/off rides quicker, and they can utilize Rider Switch which will allow someone to wait with you so you aren't left unattended for so long.  You may "wait" wherever it is comfortable for you, you do not have to wait somewhere that the light is bothering you enough to cause fits.  Lighting that bothers you may not be the same as lighting that bothers another guest, so WDW cannot control lighting for you - rather you need to control where you go to wait, be that into a shop, dining area, or wherever is most comfortable.  

Unfortunately, allowing you or your family to do more rides in a shorter period of time is simply not an accommodation that can be made.  But allowing you to utilize a mobility device to preserve your energy longer, allowing someone to wait with you, and allowing you to avoid waiting in lines with lighting concerns that are unsafe for you should hopefully provide a longer period of time for you and your family to enjoy the park.

So I do believe you can qualify for a DAS but leave out all the miscellaneous stuff from the request as that just confuses the CMs.  Talk about your vision issues, lighting changes, and how that negates your ability to safely maneuver through the queues.  The rest of the issues you have mentioned above are just confusion topics and could cause the CM to not recognize your real need, which relates to your vision.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> Yes



Okay thanks glad their got more then one use out of those podiums.  Did you have to show the das to the first cm and the second cm like fast pass plus or did the second know what you needed.


----------



## lanejudy

ny3boys said:


> I have a question about using the stroller as a wheelchair. We go to DW in early Nov for the first time. My 6 YO has some health issues and is immune compromised. I think we will ask for the stroller as a wheelchair tag, so that he can rest if he gets tired and hopefully being in the stroller will keep him further away from germy surfaces and germy people. Since he has no problem with stairs or getting into/out of rides, if we use his stroller as a wheelchair for him to sit while we wait, will we still have to go through the wheelchair entrance at rides and wait for an accessible ride vehicle? When I did my original research I was going to get him a GAC, but with the new system, I'm not sure if he needs any further accommodation that the stroller as a wheelchair tag. I'm not sure if getting a DAS and a return time will keep him any further away from hoards of germy people than sitting in his stroller in the que. Although keeping him in the stroller may be a problem, but that is my problem! I did all of the research and planned our trip for less crowded times, and when the weather would be in a suitable range for us. (DS doesn't tolerate extremes of cold or heat well, and neither do I (I have multiple health issues too-ulcerative colitis, neurocardiogenic syncope, asthma, hypothyroidism, GERD, and Atrial tachycardia, but most of it is well controlled with medication, compression garments, diet, etc)). We are also on the fastpass+ thing, so I'm sure we will try that.



You will still be able to use stroller-as-wheelchair - just request a tag at Guest Relations.  That will allow him to remain in the stroller while in lines (most strollers must be parked outside the ride), right up to where you'll enter the ride vehicle.  You do not need to utilize an accessible ride vehicle since he can transfer to the regular car.  The stroller will be waiting for you when you get off.  With the stroller-as-wheelchair tag you will be avoiding stairs, unless you wish to park the stroller and walk that particular line; I don't believe they'll allow you to have him walk the stairs and carry the stroller up due to safety, so you'll need to choose walking stairs or utilizing the stroller in line.  

Previously at WDW, a GAC was given hand-in-hand with the stroller tag, but the new DAS system does not work that way.

As for DAS to avoid waiting in "germy" lines -- really think about this and is there any place "less germy" that you might wait?  I don't really think lines are any germier than the rest of the park.  And as you have planned, using the stroller-as-wheelchair will keep him from touching a lot of surfaces.

A DAS, nor the previous GAC, provides any accommodation for extremes of heat and cold.  You've done your research and plan to go at a time of year most conducive to those concerns.  It can be warm in FL, so if overheating is a major concern many people utilize cooling vests or other items designed to help cool the body.  You can do an Internet search.  

As for the other diagnoses you mention -- those are diagnoses and while you know what they mean and how they impact you, the CMs may never have heard those words before.  If you think there is a "need" associated with those diagnoses and how you might tour the parks, then you should be prepared to discuss such "needs" with the Guest Relations CMs.  Keep this discussion separate from the request for stroller-as-wheelchair.

Any diet-related issues will not be accommodated by a DAS, but you will want to make note of allergies or intolerances on any ADRs for table service meals.  Counter-service locations have an allergy book that lists ingredients if that will help you to make appropriate choices, just ask.

Enjoy your vacation!  It sounds like you have done some great research in advance to prepare your family.


----------



## lovethattink

disney david said:


> Okay thanks glad their got more then one use out of those podiums.  Did you have to show the das to the first cm and the second cm like fast pass plus or did the second know what you needed.



On Monday there was an overabundance of CM at both of the attractions we went to. There was a cm at FP+, stand-by, and w/c. For Jungle Cruise, I went to the standby line. That cm told me I needed to go to the cm at the podium for a return time. Upon return since ds used his w/c we returned to the podium and they sent us to the w/c. We had to wait for an accessible boat. There were no other w/c in front of us, otherwise the wait would have been an added 10 minutes/ w/c party. That's how long they told me it would take for the boat to come back around.

At the magic carpets, we went to the podium, got the time written and returned to the FP+ cm.

We were only there 3 hours. This was all we accomplished. DS refused to let us use FP because the time restrictions make him nervous. However as we were heading to our car he announced that he had the best day ever. So I guess in the end, that's all that counts.


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> On Monday there was an overabundance of CM at both of the attractions we went to. There was a cm at FP+, stand-by, and w/c. For Jungle Cruise, I went to the standby line. That cm told me I needed to go to the cm at the podium for a return time. Upon return since dh used his w/c we returned to the podium and they sent us to the w/c. We had to wait for an accessible boat. There were no other w/c in front of us, otherwise the wait would have been an added 10 minutes/ w/c party. That's how long they told me it would take for the boat to come back around.
> 
> At the magic carpets, we went to the podium, got the time written and returned to the FP+ cm.
> 
> We were only there 3 hours. This was all we accomplished. DS refused to let us use FP because the time restrictions make him nervous. However as we were heading to our car he announced that he had the best day ever. So I guess in the end, that's all that counts.



Okay thanks yes as long as he happy that all that counts as time goes by the system will get better.   So hopefully every time you go to Disney he think it was the best day ever.


----------



## lovethattink

disney david said:


> Okay thanks yes as long as he happy that all that counts as time goes by the system will get better.   So hopefully every time you go to Disney he think it was the best day ever.



He usually does. Disney is his happy place!


----------



## AndreaA

lovethattink said:


> Upon return since ds used his w/c we returned to the podium and they sent us to the w/c. We had to wait for an accessible boat. There were no other w/c in front of us, otherwise the wait would have been an added 10 minutes/ w/c party. That's how long they told me it would take for the boat to come back around.



I will never understand how wheelchair users who cannot transfer are not given a shorter return time or (under the old GAC system) sent straight through the FP line rather than standby.  How is it fair for them to wait the normal time PLUS whatever the w/c line time is?

Glad that your son had a good time though!


----------



## Spoot

lovethattink said:


> On Monday there was an overabundance of CM at both of the attractions we went to. There was a cm at FP+, stand-by, and w/c. For Jungle Cruise, I went to the standby line. That cm told me I needed to go to the cm at the podium for a return time. Upon return since ds used his w/c we returned to the podium and they sent us to the w/c. We had to wait for an accessible boat. There were no other w/c in front of us, otherwise the wait would have been an added 10 minutes/ w/c party. That's how long they told me it would take for the boat to come back around.
> 
> At the magic carpets, we went to the podium, got the time written and returned to the FP+ cm.
> 
> We were only there 3 hours. This was all we accomplished. DS refused to let us use FP because the time restrictions make him nervous.* However as we were heading to our car he announced that he had the best day ever. So I guess in the end, that's all that counts.*



Absolutely!  What a great attitude you have (which, as we've said, likely makes a huge difference for you son).


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

lovethattink said:


> On Monday there was an overabundance of CM at both of the attractions we went to. There was a cm at FP+, stand-by, and w/c. For Jungle Cruise, I went to the standby line. That cm told me I needed to go to the cm at the podium for a return time. Upon return since ds used his w/c we returned to the podium and they sent us to the w/c. We had to wait for an accessible boat. There were no other w/c in front of us, otherwise the wait would have been an added 10 minutes/ w/c party. That's how long they told me it would take for the boat to come back around.
> 
> At the magic carpets, we went to the podium, got the time written and returned to the FP+ cm.
> 
> We were only there 3 hours. This was all we accomplished. DS refused to let us use FP because the time restrictions make him nervous. However as we were heading to our car he announced that he had the best day ever. So I guess in the end, that's all that counts.



Yay! for the "best day ever"! 
I'm still working on ways around my guy getting worried about missing return times. I'm hoping once we get him to try it a few times, he will see it isn't so hard to make it there. That is, if I can keep everyone organized enough to NOT miss those times! No pressure. LOL! It will not be easy with 3 little ones, but I'm sure we'll figure it out.


----------



## stitchlovestink

buzzCMlightyear said:
			
		

> I'll do my best to list out some attractions I know aren't w/c accessible and will have an alternate entrance for you.
> 
> MK:
> Space Mountain
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Buzz Lightyear: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
> Splash Mountain
> Thunder Mountain
> Jungle Cruise
> Peter Pan
> Small World? Not sure about this one.
> Little Mermaid: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
> 
> DHS:
> Everything is accessible to my knowledge.
> 
> Epcot:
> Spaceship Earth
> Nemo: Same queue but different loading process at the end.
> 
> DAK:
> Everything is accessible to my knowledge.
> 
> If anyone else knows of another I can add it to my list in order to make it a complete list.



Actually, Space Mountain IS wheel chair accessible!  The CMs will tell you to get a FP first, and you must transfer from an ECV to a WC. But the WC is taken thru the entire line!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

lovethattink said:


> We'll be there Sunday and Monday.  I was told over the phone that DAS will for every single attraction and character M&G that has a wait time. So even Storytime with Belle and some of the character M&G.



Oh how exciting thanks! Hope I get one then. I can't wait in lines at all no matter what they say about wheelchairs/EVC try doing that for over 10 mins with fused hips, inflammation in the spine and Crohns disease! Not a good combo lol.


----------



## lovethattink

AndreaA said:


> I will never understand how wheelchair users who cannot transfer are not given a shorter return time or (under the old GAC system) sent straight through the FP line rather than standby.  How is it fair for them to wait the normal time PLUS whatever the w/c line time is?
> 
> Glad that your son had a good time though!



He is able to transfer. But with all the new changes he was more comfortable staying in the w/c. So the wait was worth it. He has trouble with the big step down and the boat moving at the same time, so it worked out better all around.

It's not fair. However, the new DAS does tell guests that in the terms and conditions that "When utilizing this service it is possible to experience waits greater than the posted wait time."



Spoot said:


> Absolutely!  What a great attitude you have (which, as we've said, likely makes a huge difference for you son).



 Any time at Disney is better than no time there. 



CaraMiaBelle said:


> Yay! for the "best day ever"!
> I'm still working on ways around my guy getting worried about missing return times. I'm hoping once we get him to try it a few times, he will see it isn't so hard to make it there. That is, if I can keep everyone organized enough to NOT miss those times! No pressure. LOL! It will not be easy with 3 little ones, but I'm sure we'll figure it out.



The new system definitely requires more planning on the guests behalf, it was more work for dh and I. When we go back this weekend, we are going to try FP without telling him we have them. Same with the DAS. Find out what he wants to ride and one of us will go get the time on his card without him knowing. The less he knows, the less he'll worry about it.


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## luv2sleep

> Originally Posted by okemon223
> I have a few questions. 1. my friend's son has autism and has a meltdown if he has to wait more than 25 minutes in line.He is 23.Will they give him a DAS card even though he is 23 ? 2. I have another friend who wears knee braces but does not use a wheelchair. Would telling them he has knee braces,that he can't wait more than 25 minutes in line,and explain why(which is due to him having major pain up and down his leg if he waits longer) enough? or does he need to give them more info.? 3. When you go to get a return time what cm do you give your card to ? Do you give it to a cm at the entrance to the stand-by line or to the cm at the fastpass/fastpass plus line ?



2. They will likely say use a  mobility vehicle (wheelchair, etc)
3. Alternate entrance or FP line, not standby


----------



## lovethattink

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Oh how exciting thanks! Hope I get one then. I can't wait in lines at all no matter what they say about wheelchairs/EVC try doing that for over 10 mins with fused hips, inflammation in the spine and Crohns disease! Not a good combo lol.



I was confused about ds having a w/c and the card. Because Disney's site made it seem like it wasn't possible. I wrote an email then called the number from the email to ask. That way I knew ahead of time if ds was eligible or not since he has a w/c.


----------



## ny3boys

lanejudy said:


> You will still be able to use stroller-as-wheelchair - just request a tag at Guest Relations.  That will allow him to remain in the stroller while in lines (most strollers must be parked outside the ride), right up to where you'll enter the ride vehicle.  You do not need to utilize an accessible ride vehicle since he can transfer to the regular car.  The stroller will be waiting for you when you get off.  With the stroller-as-wheelchair tag you will be avoiding stairs, unless you wish to park the stroller and walk that particular line; I don't believe they'll allow you to have him walk the stairs and carry the stroller up due to safety, so you'll need to choose walking stairs or utilizing the stroller in line.
> 
> Previously at WDW, a GAC was given hand-in-hand with the stroller tag, but the new DAS system does not work that way.
> 
> As for DAS to avoid waiting in "germy" lines -- really think about this and is there any place "less germy" that you might wait?  I don't really think lines are any germier than the rest of the park.  And as you have planned, using the stroller-as-wheelchair will keep him from touching a lot of surfaces.
> 
> A DAS, nor the previous GAC, provides any accommodation for extremes of heat and cold.  You've done your research and plan to go at a time of year most conducive to those concerns.  It can be warm in FL, so if overheating is a major concern many people utilize cooling vests or other items designed to help cool the body.  You can do an Internet search.
> 
> As for the other diagnoses you mention -- those are diagnoses and while you know what they mean and how they impact you, the CMs may never have heard those words before.  If you think there is a "need" associated with those diagnoses and how you might tour the parks, then you should be prepared to discuss such "needs" with the Guest Relations CMs.  Keep this discussion separate from the request for stroller-as-wheelchair.
> 
> Any diet-related issues will not be accommodated by a DAS, but you will want to make note of allergies or intolerances on any ADRs for table service meals.  Counter-service locations have an allergy book that lists ingredients if that will help you to make appropriate choices, just ask.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!  It sounds like you have done some great research in advance to prepare your family.



Thanks. I have researched up the wazoo!  I don't think I will need any accommodations for myself. Most times everything is stable and I have my own tips and tricks that I use and they work fairly well, but it is nice to know that IF it isn't working well that particular day then there are options available. I am only thinking of something for DS6. And it seems that the stroller/wheelchair will be fine. We will only need the stroller in line if it is long or later in the day, and we are working on a good plan with FP+, FP and avoiding peak times and most of the big "thrill" ride as none of my kids is very adventurous, so I really think we should be good with everything. I already contacted the special diets department at WDW and most places should have what we need without too much problem. Thank you so much!


----------



## curemyreed

Mom2six said:


> We went for two weeks in September and he was at no park for more than about 3 hours.  The fast pass plus does not work for him because I can't know a day ahead let alone weeks of he will be ok to go to the park or what time we will be there.   Of all the fast pass plus I made for him, he used one from 2 weeks.
> 
> Sure I get that some people think it is only fair that he wait as long as everyone else and if that means he rides one maybe two rides the whole trip it is only fair not to interfere with the typical child who might only get to ride 10 rides a day.
> 
> If he decides he wants to ride a ride, it has to be right then or it isn't happening. I cannot know 30-40 mins ahead of time to get that return time. He had to think about it and watch the ride and insists he won't do it but then all of a sudden he gets the nerve to do it and it's let's go now. If we don't after all that emotional build up while he decides, then he is going to melt down and we are leaving the park. There is no coming back from the melt down and enjoying the rest of the day.  It is the hotel room and a super long nap and up all night wrecking the next morning.
> 
> Because of his mental and emotional difficulties he does not have equal access to the rides - not in terms of  being able to actually go on the rides he enjoys while we are there.  No GAC is going to really change that but it helped. This new system is not going to work for him. After asking to go on a ride, he can't wait 30-45 minutes.  It may not be right or people may think that it is I ridiculous or spoiled, but that is the reality.  Restaurants won't help. He hates them and eats only Cheerios or freeze a dried yogurt drops.  But Disney means so very much to him. He thinks about it all the time. His movies are such an important part of his life and to have them come to life is amazing to him.  He barely spoke before his first trip to Disney a year ago and he started really speaking at Disney. He started actually playing - real playing not just carrying a toy around- at Disney after having had play therapy for over two years. It was Disney that made such a big difference in his life. Now I can't imagine it working. It breaks my heart for him. He's already asking about it again and I don't think he can go back honestly. The new system simply will not work for him.



Mom2six, thank you for this eloquent post. You are descriptive in a way that allows me to understand why the new system will not work for your son as well as the GAC did.


----------



## monster22

I have a question similar to what another dismember asked. I wear braces but I don't use a wheel chair. The reason that I don't use a wheel chair is I have a pinched nerve in my arm,I also have a bad back and when I sit in a wheelchair for a long time it hurts.Is there someway I can get a DAS and avoid a having to use a wheelchair?


----------



## Aladora

The thing is that, according to Disney, the change was not made because of liars and fraudulent cheaters, it was because too many people qualified for an old GAC.

There is a great article on this:



> People continue to react to the Walt Disney Company's decision to change the way it accommodates visitors with disabilities in its theme parks. Beth Kassab of the Orlando Sentinel quoted me in her most recent column, which suggested that increasing wait times at Disney World attractions prompted some visitors to find ways around the wait, with GAC use and abuse becoming one popular way to do that.
> 
> Much of the coverage over Disney's decision to replace the Guest Assistance Card [GAC] with a new Disabled Assistance System has focused on reported abuse of the system by people pretending to have a disability to get preferred access to attractions. But conversations with Disney cast members have convinced me that is not the reason Disney made this change.
> 
> This isn't going to be easy for some Disney visitors to hear. But let's consider this a little tough love. The reason why Disney is ending the GAC program isn't because it was abused too much by people without disabilities. Disney killed the GAC because it was used too much by people with disabilities.
> 
> As we've written before, Disney did not intend to create a system that gave visitors with disabilities no-wait, front-of-the-line access to its attractions. That's simply the way the system evolved, for maximum operational efficiency. It simply was easier for Disney attractions personnel to move parties with a disabled visitor immediately onto a ride via the exit, than to make them wait and block the exit area, or to come back later.
> 
> Getting to ride without waiting invited abuse, which is why Disney adopted the GAC program, to make visitors with disabilities get a card from Disney so that individual attraction cast members wouldn't have to bear the responsibility of deciding who deserved special access. That helped put a stop to groups of kids renting a wheelchair to skip lines, but the system eventually grew unsustainable.
> 
> As crowds grew at Disney theme parks, people who previously could have endured a five- to 20-minute wait for rides and shows found that they couldn't handle waits of 40-80 minutes or more. Without the GAC, many people with back problems, weight issues, heart conditions, autism, or any of many other issues that make waiting in line difficult or impossible simply might have decided not to visit a Disney theme park. But with the GAC, not only could they visit, but Disney became a preferred entertainment destination. As more and more people used GAC to access rides, standby lines grew even longer, prompting even more people to get a GAC.
> 
> These aren't "fakers." They are people with legitimate medical claims. The number of people with medical conditions that could impede their ability to visit a crowded theme park is, unfortunately, astronomical. We're talking about tens of millions of Americans. More than one third of Americans are obese, according to the federal government. A third of adults have high blood pressure. One in six American children have a development disability. Autism prevalence is now at one in 50 kids. (That's nearly 1.5 million children, doing the math on U.S. Census Bureau data.) And let's not forget that Disney attracts millions of visitors from outside the United States, too, adding to the pool of potential visitors with disabilities.
> 
> Neither Disney nor any other theme park company can sustain a system that gives all of these people front-of-the-line access. But, fortunately for Disney (though not for the families affected by this change), the law doesn't require that Disney does that. The Americans with Disabilities Act simply requires that institutions create facilities and procedures accessible to persons with disabilities. It does not provide for nor demand preferred access. So that's why we soon will have a new system for disable access at Disney parks, a ride reservation system that will allow people with disabilities to skip non-accessible queues in the parks, but not to skip the waits.
> 
> Of course, many people are upset that they're losing what was a wonderful accommodation. For many families dealing with a disability, having front of the line access at Disney provided a welcome relief in an otherwise trying and frustrating experience. Frankly, it stinks to lose that. But Disney can't give preferred access to everyone. At some point, if everyone is "preferred," no one is. And millions of Disney visitors effectively lose their access to the parks again.
> 
> Don't think for a moment, though, that the system Disney introduces in 10 days will be its final word on access. For some families, even the new reservation system won't be enough to provide access to the park and its attractions. Don't be surprised it Disney tweaks the system in the months and years ahead to better balance the needs of all its visitors, including those with autism and other conditions for which a reservation system is — and here's an understatement — less than optimal.
> 
> But let's also not believe that this change is coming because a small group of greedy people decided to cheat the system. The "disabled" aren't a small subset of Americans. They're more than a hundred million of us. Use, not abuse, made Disney's GAC system unsustainable.



From: ThemeParkInsider

The entire article is fantastic in the way that it explains the reasons for the changes and also why Disney is constantly tweaking the new DAS.

It sucks that some of our kids can't experience life the way that others can. It sucks that some of our kids can't enjoy Disney(world or land) the way that others can. 
As parents, it hurts when we see our kids not able to enjoy something that they previously could.

I get it, I really do. Disney is doing everything they can to make it so that EVERYONE enjoys the park equally but unfortunately, equal does not always mean fair.


----------



## Granny square

Aladora said:


> The thing is that, according to Disney, the change was not made because of liars and fraudulent cheaters, it was because too many people qualified for an old GAC.  There is a great article on this:  From: ThemeParkInsider  The entire article is fantastic in the way that it explains the reasons for the changes and also why Disney is constantly tweaking the new DAS.  It sucks that some of our kids can't experience life the way that others can. It sucks that some of our kids can't enjoy Disney(world or land) the way that others can. As parents, it hurts when we see our kids not able to enjoy something that they previously could.  I get it, I really do. Disney is doing everything they can to make it so that EVERYONE enjoys the park equally but unfortunately, equal does not always mean fair.



Thumbs up all the way around. You are the voice of calm reason.


----------



## lanejudy

monster22 said:


> I have a question similar to what another dismember asked. I wear braces but I don't use a wheel chair. The reason that I don't use a wheel chair is I have a pinched nerve in my arm,I also have a bad back and when I sit in a wheelchair for a long time it hurts.Is there someway I can get a DAS and avoid a having to use a wheelchair?



I guess the question back to you is...what is your NEED that requires you to not wait in a queue?  You do not need a DAS to utilize the accessible entrances (where appropriate), to skip stairs, to have moving walkways slowed.  Use of braces, bad back, pinched nerve are likely to all be accommodated by a wheelchair or ECV...and before you tell me you can't sit, you are welcome to push a wheelchair so you can walk, sit when you tire or need to rest.  That is likely to be Disney's response to what you have stated above.  Now, if you have other needs beyond what is clarified above, if the above issues cause other concerns for you that relate to not being able to wait in a queue, then THAT is what you should discuss with Guest Relations for a DAS -- and leave out the braces, bad back, pinched nerve stuff which is likely to confuse them because the accommodation for that is a mobility device.  Think about what causes you to require not waiting in queues.


----------



## monster22

what if i bring up that i can't handle more than a 25 minute wait because of those issues?


----------



## Granny square

monster22 said:


> what if i bring up that i can't handle more than a 25 minute wait because of those issues?



What happens at 26 minutes?


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

monster22 said:


> what if i bring up that i can't handle more than a 25 minute wait because of those issues?



With the info you've given so far it is a stamina/mobility issue. Response of Disney to that; use a mobility aid. As Lanejudy stated, you can alternate sitting down, walking and standing when using all kinds of types of mobility aid. Which then greatly prolongs total time.

Unless there is an actual need that can not be met by using such aids, Disney puts the ball back in your corner to use those accomodations available to tackle the issue.


----------



## monster22

um I'm an ap and i live with an hour of disney I'm not really worried about the low times of year. Th e thing is since we live so close to disney that ends up being what my kids what to do on days like xmas and easter. I can handle stairs fine. Also i don't own a wheel chair and I don't make enough money to be able to afford a wheelchair for disney. if i really do have to use a whhelchair now that IS REALLY upsetting since I have used a gac since 2008. Also my son has austim and has a meltdown if he waits more than 25 minutes in line even though he is 26.Also I have been told by my doctor to stay out of a wheelchair.also what about days like nye and july 4th ? i want to be able to do a few rides and see the the frireworks but i can only handle being in the park for about 5- 6 hours.


----------



## infopurposesonly

lanejudy said:


> I guess the question back to you is...what is your NEED that requires you to not wait in a queue?  You do not need a DAS to utilize the accessible entrances (where appropriate), to skip stairs, to have moving walkways slowed.  Use of braces, bad back, pinched nerve are likely to all be accommodated by a wheelchair or ECV...and before you tell me you can't sit, you are welcome to push a wheelchair so you can walk, sit when you tire or need to rest.  That is likely to be Disney's response to what you have stated above.  Now, if you have other needs beyond what is clarified above, if the above issues cause other concerns for you that relate to not being able to wait in a queue, then THAT is what you should discuss with Guest Relations for a DAS -- and leave out the braces, bad back, pinched nerve stuff which is likely to confuse them because the accommodation for that is a mobility device.  Think about what causes you to require not waiting in queues.



The pinched nerve in the arm may prohibit pushing the wheelchair.


----------



## ny3boys

Aladora said:


> The thing is that, according to Disney, the change was not made because of liars and fraudulent cheaters, it was because too many people qualified for an old GAC.
> 
> There is a great article on this:
> 
> 
> 
> From: ThemeParkInsider
> 
> The entire article is fantastic in the way that it explains the reasons for the changes and also why Disney is constantly tweaking the new DAS.
> 
> It sucks that some of our kids can't experience life the way that others can. It sucks that some of our kids can't enjoy Disney(world or land) the way that others can.
> As parents, it hurts when we see our kids not able to enjoy something that they previously could.
> 
> I get it, I really do. Disney is doing everything they can to make it so that EVERYONE enjoys the park equally but unfortunately, equal does not always mean fair.



And let's not forget that there are millions of children/people that will never, ever get to experience Disney at all- be it from a physical, developmental, or purely economic reason. We should all be thankful for what we do have and what we can do!


----------



## Aladora

monster22 said:


> also what about days like nye and july 4th ? i want to be able to do a few rides and see the the frireworks but i can only handle being in the park for about 5- 6 hours.



I am able bodied and able minded and I shudder at the thought of being in DL on either NYE or July 4th!


----------



## cmwade77

Aladora said:


> I am able bodied and able minded and I shudder at the thought of being in DL on either NYE or July 4th!


Yeah, in all reality, you don't get to do much, with or without the old GAC, FPs or anything else, it's difficult to even get through the parks. Although if it rains a fair amount at Disneyland before about noon, you can end up with essentially empty parks. I did have that happen one New Year's eve and by about 8:00 in the evening, every ride I went on was simply letting people stay on the rides, as there were no lines for anything.

But that is definitely the exception to the rule, but I was glad that I stuck it out through the rain, which stopped completely by about 2:00 PM and it was a beautiful remainder of the day.


----------



## OurBigTrip

monster22 said:


> um I'm an ap and i live with an hour of disney I'm not really worried about the low times of year. Th e thing is since we live so close to disney that ends up being what my kids what to do on days like xmas and easter. I can handle stairs fine. Also i don't own a wheel chair and I don't make enough money to be able to afford a wheelchair for disney. if i really do have to use a whhelchair now that IS REALLY upsetting since I have used a gac since 2008. Also my son has austim and has a meltdown if he waits more than 25 minutes in line even though he is 26.Also I have been told by my doctor to stay out of a wheelchair.also what about days like nye and july 4th ? i want to be able to do a few rides and see the the frireworks but i can only handle being in the park for about 5- 6 hours.



Since your son has autism, you should be able to get a DAS for him, which will allow all of you to wait in a more comfortable location outside of the attraction lines.  As long as he is riding the attraction, you can wait and ride with him.


----------



## SueM in MN

This thread will be closed for the rest of this afternoon for clean up.

If you have questions about the DAS, please check the FAQs in the first post.
Many of the questions are probably answered there. 
I will also be updating post one this afternoon, so if your answer is NOT there now, it may be by this evening.


----------



## SueM in MN

This thread is ready for re-opening after removal of posts that had caused problems.

*One of the things being 'debated' on the thread included why the change was made by Disney. I'm putting some things out there so they won't be debated anymore.*
buffetgirl gave a good summary of why the change was made:


> those pesky people who were selling their services. And the ones selling GACs on Ebay. And the parenting boards where there were openly telling each other what to say in order to get one.
> 
> Aside from those people, the majority were legit uses, and it was simply an overabundance of legitimate GAC users.


And, I would add - the overabundance of GACs with stamps for alternate entry or the 'green light' stamp that was meant only for use by children on Wish Trips.

There were many different stamps for GACs (place to wait out of the sun, avoiding stairs, sit in the front row, use the wheelchair entrance, alternate entry). GACs were never intended to cut wait, just to give access based on a person's actual need.
As time went on and people heard about GACs getting access to the Fastpass line, that was the one everyone wanted, even if that was not what they needed.
I have seen things like:

"Autism has the most benefits" (in an article for people who just did not want to wait in line on how to get the 'best' GAC)
"If you go to Guest Relations and tell them you are pregnant, you can get a pass that lets you go in all the Fastpass lines"
People with disabilities calling their GAC the "Golden Ticket" or forgetting that once you post it on the internet, it's there for anyone to find.
after WDW changed attractions to mainstream lines, some people with only mobility needs who were denied entry at the exit talking about how they went to guest relations and yelled at the CMs until they got a GAC that 'let me use the handicapped access' 
People also posted on the internet about getting one when they had some temporary issue like a broken arm or something like flat feet.
And, several posters on the Disboards who frequently posted that they used a GAC all the time, never had to wait more than a few minutes and anyone who said they had to ever wait with a GAC was lying.
I'm not sure why CMs were giving the alternate entry or green light stamp out more. There are more people with disabilities who needed alternate entry, but the green light was only supposed to be for Wish type trips from what I know.
(I also suspect some CMs were just so badgered by guests or the guests had gotten the 'script' of what to say to get one so they really had no choice). The end result was instead of being rare, those stamps became common. 
To the point that many people thought that was the ONLY stamp and that ALL GACs gave access to Fastpass lines.

Periodically, Disney would get stricter on giving the GAC stamp based on needs and people would get a different stamp (like the wheelchair entrance stamp or the avoiding sun stamp). Or, the alternate entry was not in use - for example, because of a medical emergency. 
When that happened, I would get angry PMs from people complaining that they felt they had been misled - they expected a GAC meant immediate entry, even if their stamp was for a place to wait out of the sun and it was nightime when they used it!
And, I got PMs from people who felt everyone should know about some stamps allowing Fastpass access because they would rather have 20 people cheat than one person not able to plan their day using it because they found out about it when they got there.

Because there was no telling when Disney would get strict or who would get which stamp AND not all guests got those stamps, my blanket statement was with a GAC, "your wait might be shorter, your wait might be longer or it might be the same as the regular line."

There also were frequently posters to this board who were obviously 'fishing' for just what to say to get the 'good GAC'. They often started out with a few things that they needed assistance with and wondered how to get a GAC.
As people explained how using Fastpass or touring plans would help, the poster would come back and add other things that they 'just remembered'. 
In one case, someone 'just remembered' that their child was autistic in about the 6th attempt to add things. Not exactly something people forget they have.

So, by not putting a lot of information, at least those people were going to have to hunt somewhere else for the information they were looking for.
The FAQs thread did have enough information that anyone with a legitimate need for a GAC would be able to get one, but not handing information out on a silver platter about how to fraudulently get one.

*Another issue that caused 'debate' was related to specific Facebook pages, blogs, videos. *I had been following social media since the first DAS stories came out, so I knew some of those would get really polarizing because they were planning protest trips on the new program roll out day. That was why I did not want people posting about them or linking to them.

_All of these are 'hot button' items.
So, no more discussion of why the change is being made or people's Facebook/blog/video rants about how the only thing that will work for them is the old GAC. 
It IS changed and everyone needs to figure out how to use the new program in the way it is intended to be used.

Finally, to avoid another closing and cleaning.
This thread is about support and being helpful.

1) Follow the Disboards rules found here: http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm
No sarcasm, no personal attacks, no name-calling. In other words, play nice. As Thumper's mom said, "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say nothing at all."

2) Be respectful of others. Many people are afraid of the unknown and are feeling very vulnerable right now. People have different disabilities and needs; no one can know someone else's needs

3) No debates:
about whether Disney is right or wrong
about whether a change was needed
about asking for a doctor's letter or proof of disability
about any particular disability being worse/more disabled/truly disabled/more in need of accommodation.

4) No posting of links to blogs or petitions. If you want to share them, share them by Private Message

If your post was deleted, it went against one of these guidelines or quoted a post that was against one of theses guidelines.
_


----------



## SueM in MN

I think WDW's new Guidebook for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities has a lot of good information that would be helpful for guests with any kinds of disabilities or special needs.
One of the things is a list of suggestions for good places to rest for Magic Kingdom:

Table service and quick service restaurant seating areas (during non-peak periods)

*Main Street, U.S.A*
First Aid
Side Street by Crystal Arts

*Adventureland*
Swiss Family Treehouse
Corridor to the left of Pirates of the Caribbean

*Liberty Square*
Behind Ye Olde Christmas Shop

*Frontierland*
Tom Sawyer Island (NOTE: you must take a raft ride to/from the island and some waiting may be required)
Splash Mountain garden area

*Fantasyland* 
Pathway leading from Cinderellas Castle to Fairytale Garden
Petes Silly Sideshow area
Pathway behind The Barnstormer

*Tomorrowland* 
Near Walt Disneys Carousel of Progress

What are your favorite places and what about them make them good resting places?
Are there some on Disney's list that don't fit your needs? What makes them not work for your needs?


----------



## OurBigTrip

In going through the guide provided by Disney, I found tons of information that is useful even for guests that don't have any special needs in their party.


----------



## NMK62303

Thanks Sue for your continued hard work on this thread. Looking forward to reading more about the experiences of others as they use this new system. We'll be there in less than 2 weeks. Our son has autism and Disney is his favorite place. He does get anxious with change so for now we're not even bringing up the subject for discussion with him, we did get our daughters on board with the changes so they are aware. Through using fp+ with the DAS we hope to navigate well through our days.


----------



## Talking Hands

cmwade77 said:


> Does wdw not have a set schedule for interpreted shows? At Disneyland the schedule is set as day the third show every Saturday. The alternative that they offer is if you give advance notice, they will interpret the show times of you choice. Not sure how it work at WDW though, but perhaps the shows of your choice could work for you, by scheduling them around the FP+. just a thought that might help.


Yes it is a set schedule but it can change weekly as circumstances change.  It is not set until the week before so that is when the guest will receive it.  Fastpass Plus does not allow you to pick specific times for your picks.  You pick 3 and the computer decides the times and order.  Only choice you have is am, afternoon or evening.  Since I use a powered wheelchair it does me no good for the interpreter schedule to have me in  Tomorrowland and the Fastpass Plus have me over in Adventureland for a ride.  It doesn't take into consideration the interpreter schedule.  
Yes you can ask that they interpret at a certain park off schedule but Disney still sets up the schedule not the guest.


----------



## SueM in MN

Talking Hands said:


> Yes it is a set schedule but it can change weekly as circumstances change.  It is not set until the week before so that is when the guest will receive it.  Fastpass Plus does not allow you to pick specific times for your picks.  You pick 3 and the computer decides the times and order.  Only choice you have is am, afternoon or evening.  Since I use a powered wheelchair it does me no good for the interpreter schedule to have me in  Tomorrowland and the Fastpass Plus have me over in Adventureland for a ride.  It doesn't take into consideration the interpreter schedule.
> Yes you can ask that they interpret at a certain park off schedule but Disney still sets up the schedule not the guest.


We have not done Fastpass Plus yet, but people have posted that they were able to pick one of the offered times and then modify it to a different time.

It seems like there should be something they would be able to do for a guest who needs to make a specific show for those reasons.


----------



## LilyWDW

Talking Hands said:


> Yes it is a set schedule but it can change weekly as circumstances change.  It is not set until the week before so that is when the guest will receive it.  Fastpass Plus does not allow you to pick specific times for your picks.  You pick 3 and the computer decides the times and order.  Only choice you have is am, afternoon or evening.  Since I use a powered wheelchair it does me no good for the interpreter schedule to have me in  Tomorrowland and the Fastpass Plus have me over in Adventureland for a ride.  It doesn't take into consideration the interpreter schedule.
> Yes you can ask that they interpret at a certain park off schedule but Disney still sets up the schedule not the guest.



After you choose your FP+ rides, you can go back and modify them. People have been able to choose specific times then. Have you tried to go that route?


----------



## disney david

It easy once you pick the times go back to where it says change pick the one you want to change.  Click the guest you want to change and then click change times. On the best screen it show more times available. You have to do that with all three choices if you want to hanger the times for all three.


----------



## TreeSapp

Haven't had a chance to catch up on the full thread yet, but here's my story:


Came to the Orlando area to visit a friend this weekend, but she got held up at work. Figured I'd use the time to go "play 20 questions" with the folks at guest services about the new DAS card. I'll be visiting in two weeks with my immuno-comprimised FIL and figured it'd be helpful to know what to expect firsthand. Figured I'd try Epcot, since people on these boards had been having issues with that location. 

Here's my experience:

Got to Epcot just before 8:00 last night 2hours prior to closing - *just* as the last ticket window closed... 
Ended up in a very long line at guest services since all guests were being directed there.
45 min (& a chat with a very friendly couple from CA) later it was my turn.
Although I did not have my in-need party member with me, the CM was very friendly and helpful in answering my questions.
She showed me a blank DAS & explained how the slots on the back work, how a photo would be taken and reminded me that even when I bring FIL back they don't guarantee the card - but decide on a case-by-case basis after speaking with him about his needs. 
She was also helpful in telling me that a note from his doctor was unnecessary unless it helped him articulate his needs, not his diagnosis. She said sometimes people have trouble (or can be embarrassed) when asking for help.

In the end I spent about 5-7minutes with her and walked away comfortable with what I'll need to have prepared when we return


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

SueM in MN said:


> I think WDW's new Guidebook for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities has a lot of good information that would be helpful for guests with any kinds of disabilities or special needs.
> One of the things is a list of suggestions for good places to rest for Magic Kingdom:
> 
> Table service and quick service restaurant seating areas (during non-peak periods)
> 
> Main Street, U.S.A
> First Aid
> Side Street by Crystal Arts
> 
> Adventureland
> Swiss Family Treehouse
> Corridor to the left of Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> Liberty Square
> Behind Ye Olde Christmas Shop
> 
> Frontierland
> Tom Sawyer Island (NOTE: you must take a raft ride to/from the island and some waiting may be required)
> Splash Mountain garden area
> 
> Fantasyland
> Pathway leading from Cinderellas Castle to Fairytale Garden
> Petes Silly Sideshow area
> Pathway behind The Barnstormer
> 
> Tomorrowland
> Near Walt Disneys Carousel of Progress
> 
> What are your favorite places and what about them make them good resting places?
> Are there some on Disney's list that don't fit your needs? What makes them not work for your needs?



Sue, do you know if this guidebook is available in advance, or is it something that has to be picked up at guest services. This is our first trip so I am trying to get as much info up front that will help us as possible! Thanks!


----------



## Talking Hands

LilyWDW said:


> After you choose your FP+ rides, you can go back and modify them. People have been able to choose specific times then. Have you tried to go that route?


Yes but was only able to switch around the order of the fastpasses and not the times.  This was at the end of August so things may well have changed since then


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

Vidia2 said:


> This has already been linked to somewhere on this thread but here's a link to the pdf version again:
> 
> https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/media/wdpro-assets/help/guest-services/cognitive-disabilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide.pdf



Thanks! Don't know how I missed that.  Thanks!


----------



## SueM in MN

CaraMiaBelle said:


> Thanks! Don't know how I missed that.  Thanks!


There is also a thread just about this guidebook. 
I'm hoping people will start to post other things that might be helpful when taking a guest with cognitive disabilities to Disney parks on that thread.

Here's a link to that thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3179398


----------



## SueM in MN

Moved from DL thread since this is about WDW 





MEM said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I understand this DAS system is barely a week old.  However, our experience today at Epcot was nothing like was reported on disney forums or in youtube videos.
> 
> For most of his 19 years my son who is on the autism spectrum has used the GAC to help him manage the queues at attractions.  I know that the GAC no longer exists but I was told it was replaced by a new type of card, the DAS, in which a return time for an attraction would be
> written on the back.
> 
> Today at Epcot Guest Relations we were told that since we "can walk" we don't get the "green card" as she called it.  She then told us something even more ridiculous - she said to go to an attraction and ask for a "special fast pass"at the wheelchair entrance?  We tried that out, despite feeling like idiots and the CM at Test Track said since Test Track is ADA accessible, no one gets any special treatment.  Recall that no one in our party is in a wheel chair.
> 
> I am deeply disappointed in the way this new "system" is being rolled out.
> 
> Instead of punishing those people who abused the old GAC system,
> Disney is punishing those who need it.
> 
> I found it impossible to explain to my son why he could not ride
> ANY of his favorite attractions at Epcot today.
> 
> I e-mailed disability services at disney parks to see if someone can PLEASE explain to me how the new DAS system
> is supposed to work?  Is it really just a way to get people
> to use the fastpass plus system?  My husband spoke on the phone to the
> person who TRAINS Guest Relations CMs and basically we were
> told there are no accommodations any more for people with
> invisible disabilities such as autism.
> 
> This was my experience today and I am angry and disgusted.


----------



## SueM in MN

Moved from DL thread since post it is replying to was moved


mrsksomeday said:


> I wouldn't have left Epcot without speaking to as many managers as I needed to so I could get the accommodations I needed.
> 
> I don't know who your husband talked to, but the DAS is definitely for invisible disabilities. I would be writing Disney and telling them ASAP about the experiences you had in Epcot and on the phone. I don't think the person on the phone was of any authority about the DAS.
> 
> It seems that Epcot Guest Services Cast Members have had little or no accurate training on the DAS from what I have been reading.  I could be way off base but most of the negative experiences are coming from there .


----------



## SueM in MN

MEM said:


> We were advised to try a different park tomorrow and see  if we are treated differently.  Could someone please move this to the WDW DAS thread?  I thought I was posting there, sorry!


Yes 
I was on my way to move it.
The Disney website and guidebook for guests with cognitive disabilities both mention DAS for guests with autism.

Here is a link to the DAS FAQs from the Disney WDW page:
https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...ervices/disability_access_service_card_01.pdf

And here is a link to the Disney WDW web page that link is from:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/cognitive-disabilities-services/

The Guidebook for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities (specifically including Autism) also has pages about the DAS program and how it works. Link to the guidebook.
https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...disabilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide.pdf

Hope this help you prepare and that you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Objectivity

Vidia2 said:


> This has already been linked to somewhere on this thread but here's a link to the pdf version again:  https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/media/wdpro-assets/help/guest-services/cognitive-disabilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide.pdf



The guide book talks about using Fastpass and Fastpass+. I thought Disney's official position was against double dipping. Is the policy different for the disabled?

Also, is there anything written about what's available for non-visible disabilities. I understand those are typically decisions made at the attraction, but something written and official would help if a CM doesn't know the rules.


----------



## SueM in MN

Objectivity said:


> The guide book talks about using Fastpass and Fastpass+. I thought Disney's official position was against double dipping. Is the policy different for the disabled?
> 
> Also, is there anything written about what's available for non-visible disabilities. I understand those are typically decisions made at the attraction, but something written and official would help if a CM doesn't know the rules.


No, not different.
I think they did that because Fastpass + is still in testing, so it's not available to guests unless they are part of the test. Fastpass is still available, so to leave it out would confuse people.

Once Fastpass + is fully rolled out, Fastpass will be going away, so it won't matter what the book says - only FP + will f around.

There is nothing official in writing about guests with non-visible disabilities who might not be using a DAS other than to say there are "attraction based procedures and accommodation".


----------



## Sunnywho

Talking Hands said:


> Yes but was only able to switch around the order of the fastpasses and not the times.  This was at the end of August so things may well have changed since then



I did my fastpass + reservations in the last couple weeks. First you take option a b c or d, then you modify each attraction choice individually. It always let me choose the times (12-1pm, 1-2pm, 3-4pm, etc) and sometimes if a time I wanted didn't come up, I just had to keep changing things around and then the time would come up.


----------



## BroganMc

SueM in MN said:


> Yes
> I was on my way to move it.
> What you were told is incorrect. There were a few reports the first day that CMs at Epcot had told guests with _other disabilities_ that the DAS card was only for guests with autism.
> It's possible when they tried to correct that, it swung way the wrong way to the other side for some CMs.



Yup. That's what I was told. Got elevated to a manager when I questioned that answer (who then subsequently issued me a DAS card).

FWIW when I spoke to CM's at DHS the next day (Thursday), I learned they received many similar complaints about EPCOT GS. I don't know what they were training those CMs to do, but it doesn't seem in line with the other parks. I was told they were having meetings to correct these issues and make the experience consistent throughout the parks.

I urge guests to talk to CMs in Guest Relations to give your feedback. Be calm and polite about it. Right now and for the next few months they are collecting a lot of data from CMs at the rides, GS and from guests themselves to fine-tune the new system.

My guess is because EPCOT has so few attractions that are not shows or shops and pretty much all the walkways are ADA-compliant they ere on the side of assuming they don't need to offer any DAS program to guests.


----------



## Lsdolphin

SueM in MN said:


> There is also a thread just about this guidebook.
> I'm hoping people will start to post other things that might be helpful when taking a guest with cognitive disabilities to Disney parks on that thread.
> 
> Here's a link to that thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3179398



Is there a thread relating to the use of communication devices/strategies (PODDS, PECS, Proloquo2Go, My Talk) for Disney Parks?   Visual communication systems are very helpful in navigating the parks and assisting with wait times, ect.


----------



## FLSarah

Vidia2 said:


> This has already been linked to somewhere on this thread but here's a link to the pdf version again:
> 
> https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...disabilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide.pdf



Thank you for posting this!  The ride descriptions were very helpful.  My son is NT and we don't use a GAC/DAS but he is scared of the dark and loud noises.  He handles it way better when I can tell him what to expect.  I try watching videos on YouTube of the rides but they're not always the best.  This is great!


----------



## Objectivity

SueM in MN said:


> No, not different. I think they did that because Fastpass + is still in testing, so it's not available to guests unless they are part of the test. Fastpass is still available, so to leave it out would confuse people.  Once Fastpass + is fully rolled out, Fastpass will be going away, so it won't matter what the book says - only FP + will f around.



I thought I read some CMs we're commenting to people who we're using both. Just don't want to have problems doing what they tell you to do.


----------



## SueM in MN

Lsdolphin said:


> Is there a thread relating to the use of communication devices/strategies (PODDS, PECS, Proloquo2Go, My Talk) for Disney Parks?   Visual communication systems are very helpful in navigating the parks and assisting with wait times, ect.


There are a few past ones (I copied these links from the disABILITIES FAQs thread):

*Communication Devices, PECS*
Thread about making Communication Boards
Thread with links in post one to find pictures of communication pages for each park
Link to Scrapbookers thread with many pictures of rides, signs, and assorted WDW pictures. Useful for communication, social stories or schedules.
Link to report of park experience of Dynavox user
Thread about PECs
mousescrapper's special guidebook for her son
Marie S's _Going on an Airplane_ PEC book
Marie S's _WDW Visual Schedule and Choice_ PEC book
DisMomAmy's Visual Help Cards
Thread about new picture book about MK by Kevin Yee.
HINT: If you plan to travel by air, you may also want to look at post #15 of this thread, which includes links to Orlando airport and TSA websites with pictures that would be useful for social stories.



FLSarah said:


> Thank you for posting this!  The ride descriptions were very helpful.  My son is NT and we don't use a GAC/DAS but he is scared of the dark and loud noises.  He handles it way better when I can tell him what to expect.  I try watching videos on YouTube of the rides but they're not always the best.  This is great!


There is a kind of new person called BigFatPanda posting WDW ride vides on YouTube.
He does a nice job in the ones I have seen. He includes the entrance, a bit of the queue, loading, the attraction (usually the whole attraction) and then getting off.

Some of the other videos I've seen are not the best - a lot of the dark rides don't show anything.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

SueM in MN said:


> There are a few past ones (I copied these links from the disABILITIES FAQs thread):
> 
> Communication Devices, PECS
> Thread about making Communication Boards
> Thread with links in post one to find pictures of communication pages for each park
> Link to Scrapbookers thread with many pictures of rides, signs, and assorted WDW pictures. Useful for communication, social stories or schedules.
> Link to report of park experience of Dynavox user
> Thread about PECs
> mousescrapper's special guidebook for her son
> Marie S's Going on an Airplane PEC book
> Marie S's WDW Visual Schedule and Choice PEC book
> DisMomAmy's Visual Help Cards
> Thread about new picture book about MK by Kevin Yee.
> HINT: If you plan to travel by air, you may also want to look at post #15 of this thread, which includes links to Orlando airport and TSA websites with pictures that would be useful for social stories.
> 
> There is a kind of new person called BigFatPanda posting WDW ride vides on YouTube.
> He does a nice job in the ones I have seen. He includes the entrance, a bit of the queue, loading, the attraction (usually the whole attraction) and then getting off.
> 
> Some of the other videos I've seen are not the best - a lot of the dark rides don't show anything.



Thanks for this!


----------



## Sheilby

Talking Hands said:


> Yes it is a set schedule but it can change weekly as circumstances change.  It is not set until the week before so that is when the guest will receive it.  Fastpass Plus does not allow you to pick specific times for your picks.  You pick 3 and the computer decides the times and order.  Only choice you have is am, afternoon or evening.  Since I use a powered wheelchair it does me no good for the interpreter schedule to have me in  Tomorrowland and the Fastpass Plus have me over in Adventureland for a ride.  It doesn't take into consideration the interpreter schedule.
> Yes you can ask that they interpret at a certain park off schedule but Disney still sets up the schedule not the guest.





Talking Hands said:


> Yes but was only able to switch around the order of the fastpasses and not the times.  This was at the end of August so things may well have changed since then



Even at the end of August you were able to pick your times (I did it for friends), it is all a matter of how you do the modifying.  Once you book your 3 rides/shows you go in and modify one at a time. Click on the day in question and then choose the 2nd option that says "change", not the first one that says "select or replace".  On the next page choose the ride/show that you want to change the time for.  Once you select that and choose next a new page opens and at the top you can choose to modify the experience or the time. Modifying the experience lets you choose a new ride/show at the same time you had, you want to choose modify time.  Once you pick that you will be able to choose any time you want that is still available for that ride.  Currently all times from open to close that didn't conflict with a set ADR or another FP+ showed up for my November trip.


----------



## delmar411

Objectivity said:


> I thought I read some CMs we're commenting to people who we're using both. Just don't want to have problems doing what they tell you to do.



We went and got my YDD the new DAS card last night and the CM there told me to use both systems.  I was asking whether this was compatible with FP+ and she went out of her to tell me to bring our hard tickets to also pull paper FPs.  

In regards to the invisible disabilities not getting the DAS, that is not true.  Even though I had YDD's expired GAC that I was ready to turn in as usual, I did have to explain her needs and why she needed to wait away from the standard lines.  The CM was very accommodating and very sweet to my YDD even though she was not behaving very well. 

We haven't used the DAS yet as we didn't make it to the park today and we aren't going tomorrow.  I guess we'll see next weekend.


----------



## mmbl

Anyone know if they'll honor our FP+ after the time on the pass? Sometimes I simply can't move fast enough to get to the attraction on time. Thanks.


----------



## FLSarah

SueM in MN said:


> There is a kind of new person called BigFatPanda posting WDW ride vides on YouTube.
> He does a nice job in the ones I have seen. He includes the entrance, a bit of the queue, loading, the attraction (usually the whole attraction) and then getting off.
> 
> Some of the other videos I've seen are not the best - a lot of the dark rides don't show anything.



Thank you for suggesting him.  Some other videos are hard to tell if it's complete darkness or not in the dark spots.


----------



## Ashton7

Hi, all. I'm still just really confused. We're locals but haven't been able to afford to go to the parks for a couple of years. We're going to the Halloween party on the 22nd. Both my SO and I use our own ECVs in the parks. We've never had a GAC and can't think of why we'd need a DAS ... but I'm confused about procedures for using our ECVs. Has it basically all just stayed the same for us, then? Or do we go to the accessible entrance (for those places that aren't mainstreamed) and have to get a return time (even though we wouldn't have a DAS card)?


----------



## Sheilby

Ashton7 said:


> Hi, all. I'm still just really confused. We're locals but haven't been able to afford to go to the parks for a couple of years. We're going to the Halloween party on the 22nd. Both my SO and I use our own ECVs in the parks. We've never had a GAC and can't think of why we'd need a DAS ... but I'm confused about procedures for using our ECVs. Has it basically all just stayed the same for us, then? Or do we go to the accessible entrance (for those places that aren't mainstreamed) and have to get a return time (even though we wouldn't have a DAS card)?



Yup, mainstreamed lines work the same, the few that aren't mainstreamed will give you a return time, you don't need a DAS card for that since you are in an EVC.  At least that is what I got out of this thread.  I'm trying to figure things out for my mom and so far that is what i have understood.


----------



## disney david

mmbl said:


> Anyone know if they'll honor our FP+ after the time on the pass? Sometimes I simply can't move fast enough to get to the attraction on time. Thanks.



No fast pass plus you have the hour to get their just like old fast pass but you know the time ahead of time so it might be better to plan your day the. Not knowing to you put your ticket in the machine.  It computerized so the cm won't really have any wiggle room because they have to scan your ticket or band to be able to let you through.


----------



## MJ6987

Hi,
I have read on another DIS forum that when you get your DAS card from Guest Services they give you some "instant fast passes" to avoid you having to wait too long for a first attraction.

Firstly, is this true?

If so, how many do you get?

Also, how does this work for subsequent days in the Park with the same DAS card?  Do you need to go to Guest Services at the start of each day to get your initial fast passes?

Thanks, and apologies if I have been informed wrongly


----------



## Wishes Count

mmbl said:


> Anyone know if they'll honor our FP+ after the time on the pass? Sometimes I simply can't move fast enough to get to the attraction on time. Thanks.



FP+ works just like the paper FP. If you are past your return time you cannot get in (Unless you happen upon a CM in a good mood)

If you are referring to the return time on the DAS card, which is not the same as FP+ then yes, you can enter anytime after your return time. But keep in mind that you can only hold one return time at a time and will not be able to get the next one until you either use the first or have it voided


----------



## WantToGoNow

MJ6987 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have read on another DIS forum that when you get your DAS card from Guest Services they give you some "instant fast passes" to avoid you having to wait too long for a first attraction.
> 
> Firstly, is this true?
> 
> If so, how many do you get?
> 
> Also, how does this work for subsequent days in the Park with the same DAS card?  Do you need to go to Guest Services at the start of each day to get your initial fast passes?
> 
> Thanks, and apologies if I have been informed wrongly



I have not seen this nor did we receive any instant fp.


----------



## Wishes Count

MJ6987 said:


> Hi,
> I have read on another DIS forum that when you get your DAS card from Guest Services they give you some "instant fast passes" to avoid you having to wait too long for a first attraction.
> 
> Firstly, is this true?
> 
> If so, how many do you get?
> 
> Also, how does this work for subsequent days in the Park with the same DAS card?  Do you need to go to Guest Services at the start of each day to get your initial fast passes?
> 
> Thanks, and apologies if I have been informed wrongly



This is not true, and may have been given to some guests as a form of recovery for waitng in an extended line to get their new DAS card. These passes need to be issued by a manager and need to be documented. Additionally they are a type of service recovery item and given as an exception so because you were given them one day does not mean that you will be given them the next day or any other day after.


----------



## lovethattink

MJ6987 said:


> Hi,
> I have read on another DIS forum that when you get your DAS card from Guest Services they give you some "instant fast passes" to avoid you having to wait too long for a first attraction.
> 
> Firstly, is this true?
> 
> If so, how many do you get?
> 
> Also, how does this work for subsequent days in the Park with the same DAS card?  Do you need to go to Guest Services at the start of each day to get your initial fast passes?
> 
> Thanks, and apologies if I have been informed wrongly



Is this true? Not necessarily. We did not have this offered to us as an accommodation, however, I do know someone who did. The parent had to fill out additional paper work with the parent's information and agree to terms. Depends if the person meets the criteria to get it.

How many do you get? Depends how many are in your party. 

It's for one attraction. Each day you'd have to stand in the Guest Services line to receive it and each day have to fill out paper work. 



WantToGoNow said:


> I have not seen this nor did we receive any instant fp.



We didn't receive it either, though it would have been very helpful.




Wishes Count said:


> This is not true, and may have been given to some guests as a form of recovery for waitng in an extended line to get their new DAS card. These passes need to be issued by a manager and need to be documented. Additionally they are a type of service recovery item and given as an exception so because you were given them one day does not mean that you will be given them the next day or any other day after.



There is a video that has been posted on the other thread by someone who had approval by Disney to video tape their experience for their blog. This family was given one FP without times to ride an attraction of their choice. It shows the additional form that had to be filled out.


----------



## ShhhQ

Ashton7 said:


> Hi, all. I'm still just really confused. We're locals but haven't been able to afford to go to the parks for a couple of years. We're going to the Halloween party on the 22nd. Both my SO and I use our own ECVs in the parks. We've never had a GAC and can't think of why we'd need a DAS ... but I'm confused about procedures for using our ECVs. Has it basically all just stayed the same for us, then? Or do we go to the accessible entrance (for those places that aren't mainstreamed) and have to get a return time (even though we wouldn't have a DAS card)?



This is my concern too... I have to use an ECV simply because I don't have the endurance for all the walking (I would be in agony for the entire trip if I went 1 day without it... believe me I tried it once), but am able to get in lines that aren't mainstreamed if necessary... but I CAN'T climb the stairs. So rides like splash mountain, star tours and dinosaur I have to request the elevator. I am just worried what the new policies mean for someone in my place.


----------



## MJ6987

lovethattink said:


> Is this true? Not necessarily. We did not have this offered to us as an accommodation, however, I do know someone who did. The parent had to fill out additional paper work with the parent's information and agree to terms. Depends if the person meets the criteria to get it.
> 
> How many do you get? Depends how many are in your party.
> 
> It's for one attraction. Each day you'd have to stand in the Guest Services line to receive it and each day have to fill out paper work.
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't receive it either, though it would have been very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a video that has been posted on the other thread by someone who had approval by Disney to video tape their experience for their blog. This family was given one FP without times to ride an attraction of their choice. It shows the additional form that had to be filled out.



Thanks - we'll just have to see what happens then


----------



## disneyhoppers

Just finished 3 days at WDW and used the new DAS card. DD us on the autism spectrum. We had a group of 6. It worried fantastic for us. We picked up a length if stay DAS from Epcot gs and didn't have any problems. I specifically has to tell then we needed alternative waiting arrangements and we also used a rented stroller as a wheelchair for her "safe" place. Got the red tag for the stroller even. CMs were very observant if the stroller tag and offered the alternative entrance card with a return time.We didn't hit any snags and found the CM to be very accepting and gracious about it. This was our first Disney trip since she was diagnosed.


----------



## sammatt

Good morning, folks!

Do we have a confirmed list of which rides give out the alternative entrance cards for wheelchairs/ECVs? I'm trying to figure out which rides to schedule FP+ for, and which ones to rely on the return cards for. I know it may vary a bit, based on crowd levels. We're going the week between Christmas and New Year, so it will be busy.


----------



## SueM in MN

ShhhQ said:


> This is my concern too... I have to use an ECV simply because I don't have the endurance for all the walking (I would be in agony for the entire trip if I went 1 day without it... believe me I tried it once), but am able to get in lines that aren't mainstreamed if necessary... but I CAN'T climb the stairs. So rides like splash mountain, star tours and dinosaur I have to request the elevator. I am just worried what the new policies mean for someone in my place.


You have an ECV, so the CMs can see that you need to used the accessible entry/loading area. You will not need a DAS to do that.

For attractions where the line is wheelchair accessible but not ECV accessible, you will be able to request an attraction wheelchair to use in line. Let them know before parking ECV.

I have heard they are giving out return time tickets for Splash Mountain, but am not sure if that is correct or not.
They probably would not for attractions like Dinosaur, where the stairs are very close to boarding.


sammatt said:


> Good morning, folks!
> 
> Do we have a confirmed list of which rides give out the alternative entrance cards for wheelchairs/ECVs? I'm trying to figure out which rides to schedule FP+ for, and which ones to rely on the return cards for. I know it may vary a bit, based on crowd levels. We're going the week between Christmas and New Year, so it will be busy.


there is not a confirmed list, but this copied from the disABILITIES FAQs thread should help. For those that list a different entry, you would need to talk to the CM greeter or person doing DAS Return Times at that attraction. My best guess is that those would be attractions that would be giving out Return time tickets for guests with mobility needs who don't have DAS.
Keep in mind though, that some of the ones listed are shows and the reason for listing a specific door to go in is more to keep guests with mobilty needs in the area they need to be for access.

*Mobility Access: Most of the lines are wheelchair accessible thru the regular line (called Mainstream Lines). *

The information in _italics_ is the information about Mainstream Lines from the WDW page about Mobility Disabilities:
_Walt Disney World Resort strives to provide mainstream access whenever possible; that is, all Guests utilize the main entrance to the attraction. However, accessibility varies from attraction to attraction within Disney Parks. The Guide for Guests with Disabilities and Park Guidemaps use symbols to indicate boarding procedures for each attraction. In addition, Guests should contact a Disney Cast Member at each attraction before entering. Mainstream queues can be found at these attractions at Walt Disney World Theme Parks._ (it then goes on to list the Mainstream attractions).

Most attractions for all parks are listed as "Enter through standard queue" for attractions without Fastpass or "Obtain a FASTPASS OR use Standby Queue" on the Guide for Guest with Disabilities maps for each park. There is also a large red box on the maps which says "Guests with any mobility or queue related assistance needs are encouraged to use the Disney's FASTPASS option where ever possible." There is the same explanation about how to use Fastpass as on the regular park maps.
These are the attractions in each park with a different method of access other than the regular line, as listed on the map:
*MK*

WDW Railroad:Enter using ramp on the RIGHT on Main Street

WDW Railroad:Enter using wheelchair ramp on RIGHT at Frontierland

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad: Obtain Fastpass or see Host for options. If FASTPASS is not available, enter thru access on RIGHT

Country Bear Jamboree:Enter thru door on LEFT

Hall of Presidents:Enter through door on RIGHT

Liberty Square Riverboat:Enter through exit on RIGHT or LEFT

it's a small world:Follow directional signs to designated load area

Peter Pan's Flight:Obtain FASTPASS or see host for options. If Fastpass is not available, see a host for options.

Prince Charming Regal Carrousel:Enter through exit on RIGHT

Dumbo:Enter using ramp on RIGHT

Tea Party:Enter through exit on RIGHT

Space Mountain:Obtain a FASTPASS or see a host for options. If FASTPASS not available, enter through queue on RIGHT

*Epcot*

Spaceship Earth:Enter through the exit on the RIGHT or LEFT

Gran Fiesta Tour Starring the 3 Caballeros:Enter through the Standard Queue. Follow directional signs to designated load area.

American Adventure:See a host or hostess for access to second floor

Impressions de France:Enter through LEFT side of entrance hallway

*Studio*

Great Movie Ride:Enter through the Standard queue. A host will provide directions in the pre-show area

Studio Backlot Tour:Enter through the standard queue and stay to the RIGHT

Fantasmic:Enter through the standard queue and stay to the RIGHT

*Animal Kingdom*

Wildlife Express Trainroceed through standard queue. A host will direct boarding

The Boneyard:Enter through the designated access gate

Everything other than these attractions I have listed say to enter through the mainstream or standby queue. 
The maps are very easy to read (although the type is small) and I recommend if they go, that they get one for each park. The access information is listed right on the map with all the other information. There are icons that show which attractions you can stay right in the wheelchair or ECV for the whole attraction and which you need to transfer to a ride car.


----------



## darthtatty

great list Sue 

Isnt the Safari ride at AK slightly different too? 

We went on it a couple of years ago and although there wasn't really a queue, we were sent off to the right where the ramp was. We waited in the area with other wheelchair users. 
From what I remember, we were waiting a really long time, as they wanted to wait for as many disabled families as possible. 

I hope they keep some control, over how many wheelchair users are being given return times. 
It would be unfair to expect us to wait the normal time and then extra due to being in a wheelchair.


----------



## mhoward223

The dessert buffet is well worth it.


----------



## SueM in MN

darthtatty said:


> great list Sue
> 
> Isnt the Safari ride at AK slightly different too?
> 
> We went on it a couple of years ago and although there wasn't really a queue, we were sent off to the right where the ramp was. We waited in the area with other wheelchair users.
> From what I remember, we were waiting a really long time, as they wanted to wait for as many disabled families as possible.
> 
> I hope they keep some control, over how many wheelchair users are being given return times.
> It would be unfair to expect us to wait the normal time and then extra due to being in a wheelchair.


Safari is considered a Mainstream Line because the special boarding area is almost at the end of the queue


----------



## Michigan

Sue you forgot Jungle Cruise has a separate entrance.  I really hope they don't make us go down the hill to get a return time.  That already is a ride we have to do on one on one days because Megan uses the accessible boat and stays in her chair but I can't lift Michaela on and off anymore. So to go down the hill (piece of cake) get a return time, go up the hill (not fun) to come back at a specific time and then wait for the accessible boat (which always seems to go by just before we get there) is going to stink.


----------



## going/again

buzzCMlightyear said:


> If you explain your case to the GR CMs and let them know everything that your son will need, they will make their decision off that,



I thought they were not allowed to ask for proof , but now they have changed it so you have to explain everything in public to them. some people wont like having to discuss their medical problems in front of everyone. my wife was refused one at AK on the 9th as she wasn't going to discuss her problems in a crowded room.


----------



## Vidia2

.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

going/again said:


> I thought they were not allowed to ask for proof , but now they have changed it so you have to explain everything in public to them. some people wont like having to discuss their medical problems in front of everyone. my wife was refused one at AK on the 9th as she wasn't going to discuss her problems in a crowded room.


i thought you had to say what accommodations you needed, not why you needed it? Like "I need to be able to access a restroom quickly" not "I have crohns and could have an accident in my pants".


----------



## disney david

going/again said:


> I thought they were not allowed to ask for proof , but now they have changed it so you have to explain everything in public to them. some people wont like having to discuss their medical problems in front of everyone. my wife was refused one at AK on the 9th as she wasn't going to discuss her problems in a crowded room.



It not asking for proof it explaining what your kid needs in accommodations. You don't need to say what medical you need one more on the accommodation side.


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

I saw another poster state that you can put your concerns in writing (ie why you need a DAS...what accomodations you need)....that way, you are not feeling on the spot, anxious, just wanting to keep private issues private etc....Perhaps this would work for your wife?  GOod luck!    




going/again said:


> I thought they were not allowed to ask for proof , but now they have changed it so you have to explain everything in public to them. some people wont like having to discuss their medical problems in front of everyone. my wife was refused one at AK on the 9th as she wasn't going to discuss her problems in a crowded room.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

MaggieMollyMom said:


> I saw another poster state that you can put your concerns in writing (ie why you need a DAS...what accomodations you need)....that way, you are not feeling on the spot, anxious, just wanting to keep private issues private etc....Perhaps this would work for your wife?  GOod luck!



That's helpful to me that information as well so thank you! I have a bowel disorder as well as other issues and didn't fancy explaining this in public!


----------



## WheeledTraveler

going/again said:


> I thought they were not allowed to ask for proof , but now they have changed it so you have to explain everything in public to them. some people wont like having to discuss their medical problems in front of everyone. my wife was refused one at AK on the 9th as she wasn't going to discuss her problems in a crowded room.



There is a difference between asking for "proof", such as a doctor's note, and asking for an explanation of needs. They need to know what your needs are so that they know how to best accommodate you. Just a diagnosis name or saying "I need to not wait" doesn't tell them anything. Asking about explanation of needs has always been something they've been able to do. 

If you're uncomfortable discussing the needs out loud, you can bring your own note explaining your needs. Some people prefer that because they don't want to share medical details out loud in public, some do it so they know they've explained all of the needs, and some just have anxiety about the entire process and not having to actually verbalize reduces that anxiety. I'd suggest that in the future your wife consider writing down her needs and explanation of why she needs them (a diagnosis tells them nothing, but something like "I have a condition that means I pass out when I overheat so need to be able to wait out of the sun and in air conditioning" would be the sort of explanation they need).


----------



## going/again

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> i thought you had to say what accommodations you needed, not why you needed it? Like "I need to be able to access a restroom quickly" not "I have crohns and could have an accident in my pants".



That was the only thing she did tell them and all she got in reply was so what are your issues, at which point she decided to leave rather than explain anymore. after 28 trips from UK  to WDW she says that's it. she did take her GAC card with her from Xmas to be renewed.


----------



## SueM in MN

Michigan said:


> Sue you forgot Jungle Cruise has a separate entrance.  I really hope they don't make us go down the hill to get a return time.  That already is a ride we have to do on one on one days because Megan uses the accessible boat and stays in her chair but I can't lift Michaela on and off anymore. So to go down the hill (piece of cake) get a return time, go up the hill (not fun) to come back at a specific time and then wait for the accessible boat (which always seems to go by just before we get there) is going to stink.


Thanks.
Copied it from the park map for guests with disabilities, so they or I might have missed it.

For DAS Return Times, another member of the group can take the DAS to get a Return Time. I don't know if that is true when not using DAS. 

I do agree though about the hill - kind of steep.


----------



## SueM in MN

WheeledTraveler said:


> There is a difference between asking for "proof", such as a doctor's note, and asking for an explanation of needs. They need to know what your needs are so that they know how to best accommodate you. Just a diagnosis name or saying "I need to not wait" doesn't tell them anything. Asking about explanation of needs has always been something they've been able to do.
> 
> If you're uncomfortable discussing the needs out loud, you can bring your own note explaining your needs. Some people prefer that because they don't want to share medical details out loud in public, some do it so they know they've explained all of the needs, and some just have anxiety about the entire process and not having to actually verbalize reduces that anxiety. I'd suggest that in the future your wife consider writing down her needs and explanation of why she needs them (a diagnosis tells them nothing, but something like "I have a condition that means I pass out when I overheat so need to be able to wait out of the sun and in air conditioning" would be the sort of explanation they need).





And the need has to relate to your ability to access attractions.


----------



## cmwade77

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> Copied it from the park map for guests with disabilities, so they or I might have missed it.
> 
> For DAS Return Times, another member of the group can take the DAS to get a Return Time. I don't know if that is true when not using DAS.
> 
> I do agree though about the hill - kind of steep.



Another member of the party can get it, but what if you are there in your own? Some will have the strength to do the hill once, but not twice. Just wondering how someone should handle that.


----------



## SueM in MN

cmwade77 said:


> Another member of the party can get it, but what if you are there in your own? Some will have the strength to do the hill once, but not twice. Just wondering how someone should handle that.


That would be a question I would ask at Guest Relations. They may have a solution that would work on an individual basis.
You could also try asking at one of the close by attractions that are NOT down the hill - like Aladdin Magic Carpets or Tiki Birds. They may have some ability to have an area lead assist you.


----------



## ratlenhum

lovethattink said:


> We are going to MNSSHP on Monday. I forgot to ask if the DAS could be used during the party, so I called the guest services phone number today. I was told yes.



You shouldn't need to use it. We were at the parties on 10/10 and 10/11, both sold out parties, and we didn't see a wait time over 10 minutes. Anything we went on was basically a walk on. By the time you walked the queue you were boarding


----------



## SueM in MN

Moved from DL thread - posted in error.



Rowanonfire said:


> I have a question re the accessible queues. From the sound of it, all FP queues are accessible, even on rides where the SB line isn't? For example, BTMR and SM. It says to obtain a FP or if they are not available, see a CM. My question is - if I CHOOSE not to get a FP - say because it is 4 hours in the future, while the SB line is an hour - Will they still give me a return time for the ride? This would be helpful to know as I try and plan the park without a DAS. I can book my FP+ then for rides with totally accessible queues, and get the return times for the others, and get on without queuing in line in pain for a long time!
> 
> Edit: This was intended for the WDW thread if the mods would please move it!


----------



## OneMoreTry

We just back from our trip, and this is the first opportunity Ive had to post this.  I hope it is informative. 

The short version is that our experience with the DAS was very good.  The cast members were well informed and upbeat, and I think the system worked as it was intended.  It is not as easy as the GAC was, but I think it is a good and fair system.  My only concern is that it would be possible for dishonest guests to write in their own return times.  

A couple other notes:  We did not see anyone else using a DAS card.  The return time is the current Stand By wait minus 10 minutes.  There was one time the CMs let us right on a ride with a 20 minute wait, but the other time there was a 20 minute wait, they gave us a 10 minute time.

Oct 9 we were in the Magic Kingdom.  A CM standing outside Guest Services at the bottom of the wheelchair ramp assisted us.  No one else in line.  He asked what our concerns were and what type of assistance we needed.  (In other words, why do you need a DAS card?)  He took DDs picture, went inside, printed the card, brought it back outside and read word for word the list of disclaimers and instructions that are printed on the card.  Then he had me sign the card.

Our strategy was to use DAS card and fast passes.  (Our resort wasnt participating in FP+.)  We sent runners to get FP for Winnie the Pooh then met at Space Mountain.  We showed them the DAS card.  The wait time was 20 minutes, and since (in their words) the line was so short they let us right on -- through the FP line.  After SM we went over to Buzz Lightyear.  The wait there was also 20 minutes.  They subtracted 10 minutes and gave us a return time of 10 minutes.  That worked -- we used the companion bathroom and took a ride on the People Mover.

Next we got FP for the new Mermaid ride (cant remember exact name) and used our Winnie the Pooh fast passes.  After that we rode Small World which had 10 minute wait, had another bathroom break and then used our Little Mermaid fast passes.  We then got Splash Mtn fast passes and a DAS card return time for Haunted Mansion, with a time of about 20 minutes.  

We ate lunch at Liberty Tree, then rode Haunted Mansion and Splash Mountain.  

Im skipping some details, but will say that we got to Pirates just as they announced a temporary closure.  The wait time was 45 minutes so I asked the CM to give me a return time so we would have one if and when it reopened, which she did.  A while later, when it looked as if Pirates might not reopen, we got a return time for Aladdins Carpets instead.  They just crossed off the Pirates time unused.  Before using that time, Pirates reopened and my older daughter and niece wanted to ride that, so I had them reissue another return time for Pirates again, crossing of the Aladdin time.  The point being, if you dont want to use a return time, theyll just cross it off and issue another.

By then our DD was exhausted and we called it a day.

Using the GAS card and Fast Passes together worked well.  Im  not sure how well be able to anticipate FP+ times in the future and use them along with the DAS card.  Maybe that will turn out to be even easier, although as you can tell what we did wasnt difficult.  Well just have to see.

My take home message is that I dont think anyone needs to be anxious about the DAS system.  As I said, it is a good system and worked well for us.  The CM were all on board, well informed, very nice and helpful.


----------



## SueM in MN

Thank you for the report and glad it worked for you.
There are some rumored 'pieces' I have heard with the wait time to prevent people from just writing one. They are pretty reliable rumors, so probably have just not been instituted yet.

I'm going to add it to the WDW DAS thread so all the experience will be in one place.
There will be a re-direct link from this thread to there for the next week.


----------



## lovethattink

ratlenhum said:


> You shouldn't need to use it. We were at the parties on 10/10 and 10/11, both sold out parties, and we didn't see a wait time over 10 minutes. Anything we went on was basically a walk on. By the time you walked the queue you were boarding



Enchanted Tales with Belle would be the only one he'd be interested in. He loved it at soft opening but haven't been since. We were at the sold party on the 27th. We did tot that night. Monday will be for the parade and a m&G or two.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> Enchanted Tales with Belle would be the only one he'd be interested in. He loved it at soft opening but haven't been since. We were at the sold party on the 27th. We did tot that night. Monday will be for the parade and a m&G or two.



Just checked the map to make sure that will be open for the party and it is (the heading says 2012 party, that it is the 2013 party) 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/photos/mnsshp-map2.htm

The lines for attractions are usually not very long since most people are doing the party things


----------



## CynJ

May I make a suggestion for the first post format?  I would put the latest "updates" in a different color font (maybe red or green) so that folks can pick out the latest info quickly without having to reread the entire post.

It's a lot of information in there to sort through when you don't know what's new or what's changed.


----------



## Masters101

Very interesting day yesterday at Epcot. We went to get a GAP at the guest relations area.  The first person met us in line and said we would not be getting a card and to have a nice day. She did not listen to our reason for getting the pass. We were told only one person could help with getting a guest assistance pass, the supervisor Alice. We waited to talk with her and she flat told us the only people who would receive the pass needed to be autistic and children. Sure wish I had my phone on record so all the people on hear can see the truth. We were told that the fast pass could be utilized if we could not wait in line. We tried to get fast pass tickets for several rides but all the tickets were given out. We refused to allow this to effect the day and looked around the park. One our way out we decided to speak with the supervisor and let her know all the fast passes were gone for the day and we were unable to ride on the rides. A new supervisor was on shift, Shawn. Very nice young man but really left to deal with a ugly mob scene at Guest Relations. I asked if only children with Autism were getting the GAP and he said no. I then asked if there was a policy written by Disney to help him decide; he said no. I asked where to find the policies for the new passes. He did not know but thought Disney world web site would be a good start. 

I have spent the last two hours reading all of the post and I am really sad to see so many mean people on the boards. This should be a place to find information and help each other out, not hurt each other. Our information above is to help not harm.


----------



## rjthkids

This may have been answered somewhere, but we never used a GAC to avoid wait times--- my daughter is blind and we primarily used the stamp to allow her seating where she could use her remaining residual vision to see what is going on in shows. We also have a wheelchair user, but her needs are strictly mobility related. We have two other kids with cardiac and CP needs that required stroller as wheelchair, but no modifications for wait times. My kids wait in line just fine.

Since the only  two stamps we got were for  seating accomodations and stroller as wheelchair, what do we do now? Do we just not bother at all with the DAS and just deal with it at the shows directly now?


----------



## luv2sleep

I was told that if your child has a DAS card that DAS return times, FP return times, and FP+ return times would be honored even if you go back past your return time. This is to account for children who suddenly melt down and you physically can't get back at your return time or return window. Anyone heard this also? Someone I know was told this by a GS CM.


----------



## curemyreed

Masters101 said:


> Very interesting day yesterday at Epcot. We went to get a GAP at the guest relations area.  The first person met us in line and said we would not be getting a card and to have a nice day. She did not listen to our reason for getting the pass. We were told only one person could help with getting a guest assistance pass, the supervisor Alice. We waited to talk with her and she flat told us the only people who would receive the pass needed to be autistic and children. Sure wish I had my phone on record so all the people on hear can see the truth. We were told that the fast pass could be utilized if we could not wait in line. We tried to get fast pass tickets for several rides but all the tickets were given out. We refused to allow this to effect the day and looked around the park. One our way out we decided to speak with the supervisor and let her know all the fast passes were gone for the day and we were unable to ride on the rides. A new supervisor was on shift, Shawn. Very nice young man but really left to deal with a ugly mob scene at Guest Relations. I asked if only children with Autism were getting the GAP and he said no. I then asked if there was a policy written by Disney to help him decide; he said no. I asked where to find the policies for the new passes. He did not know but thought Disney world web site would be a good start.
> 
> I have spent the last two hours reading all of the post and I am really sad to see so many mean people on the boards. This should be a place to find information and help each other out, not hurt each other. Our information above is to help not harm.



UGH!!! I am truly sorry for your experience at Epcot.  It is exactly what some of us are fearful of. My daughter is a child with autism, so would fit the narrow parameters that morning crew seemed misinformed about. Honestly, I have felt some animosity within the differently-abled community regarding a perceived special treatment of people with an autism diagnosis as far as the DAS system goes, and was grateful for previous reports of DAS cards being issued based on an individual's needs. The idea that CM's and a Supervisor have it sooo wrong is disconcerting. That is more than just a "kink" to work out and I hope Disney is quickly aware in order to properly educate/train the Epcot GS CM's.


----------



## PlainJane

I have a question that may or may not belong on this thread, but here it goes. 

At Tower of Terror, the line is not accessible with an ECV, and you have to transfer to a manual wheelchair. What happens if the person is traveling alone, and walking the line is not possible nor is pushing oneself uphill through the line? Do they just turn the person away?


----------



## livndisney

luv2sleep said:


> I was told that if your child has a DAS card that DAS return times, FP return times, and FP+ return times would be honored even if you go back past your return time. This is to account for children who suddenly melt down and you physically can't get back at your return time or return window. Anyone heard this also? Someone I know was told this by a GS CM.



I was told DAS return times are good until you use them (adult or child).


----------



## samnbilly

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> i thought you had to say what accommodations you needed, not why you needed it? Like "I need to be able to access a restroom quickly" not "I have crohns and could have an accident in my pants".



I think privacy is something that should potentially be looked at. 

Being in the medical profession, we constantly deal with Privacy issues. 

I find this no different. I just think that there should be a level of privacy instead of having to state your needs (which some can be private-anxiety, bladder, bowel issues, etc) in a line with other park patrons.   

Hopefully this issue can be addressed.


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> Just checked the map to make sure that will be open for the party and it is (the heading says 2012 party, that it is the 2013 party)
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/photos/mnsshp-map2.htm
> 
> The lines for attractions are usually not very long since most people are doing the party things



We went to three parties this year.Only one sold out, and wait times for Enchanted Tales when we walked by were up to 60 minutes. Perhaps our timing was just off. But even the other parties waits were upward of 30 minutes or more. It was hit out so we opted to wait 30 minutes for Cinderella in the air conditioning. Also made more sense since the princes are there too and it's party specific.



luv2sleep said:


> I was told that if your child has a DAS card that DAS return times, FP return times, and FP+ return times would be honored even if you go back past your return time. This is to account for children who suddenly melt down and you physically can't get back at your return time or return window. Anyone heard this also? Someone I know was told this by a GS CM.



We were told only the DAS time could be later. But maybe that changed?


----------



## Queenie122

PlainJane said:


> I have a question that may or may not belong on this thread, but here it goes.  At Tower of Terror, the line is not accessible with an ECV, and you have to transfer to a manual wheelchair. What happens if the person is traveling alone, and walking the line is not possible nor is pushing oneself uphill through the line? Do they just turn the person away?



This is a good question, this situation happened to me while I was at Disney World in August. My daughter (9) has a wheelchair which I push and my mother was in an ECV. We tried to get on Belle's Enchanted Tales and were told my mother had to transfer to a wheelchair. All well and good but who would push her? She doesn't have that kind of arm strength, especially because parts of the line are on a decline. I voiced my displeasure to the CM's wondering WHY they would build a new ride in which the ECV couldn't get through (for what it's worth, I didn't see any place where an ECV couldn't fit but that's another thread lol).  I mean, this was before I knew they were changing to the new rules but doesn't it make sense all rides could fit whatever people's mobility needs are? 

In the end, a Cast Member had to go through the entire experience with us. The CM's came up with that solution.

We had to do the same thing at Pirates of the Caribbean, in which the cast members were not nearly as nice as enchanted Tales, most of them were like tough noodles, you're out of luck. Then someone showed up to push my mom to the ride. After the ride was over, they left me on my own to get both wheelchairs up that little elevator. That was fun. :l

I am happy to hear someone was manning the handicap line into Guest Services at MK. That same trip in August we went up the ramp and had to wait to be acknowledged by a CM. We waited about an hour to get our pass! I've been getting the GAC pass for my daughter since her make a wish trip when she was four, so five years, and every year the line into guest services grows longer and longer. Hopefully the lines stay shorter!


----------



## ShhhQ

PlainJane said:


> I have a question that may or may not belong on this thread, but here it goes.
> 
> At Tower of Terror, the line is not accessible with an ECV, and you have to transfer to a manual wheelchair. What happens if the person is traveling alone, and walking the line is not possible nor is pushing oneself uphill through the line? Do they just turn the person away?





Queenie122 said:


> This is a good question, this situation happened to me while I was at Disney World in August. My daughter (9) has a wheelchair which I push and my mother was in an ECV. We tried to get on Belle's Enchanted Tales and were told my mother had to transfer to a wheelchair. All well and good but who would push her? She doesn't have that kind of arm strength, especially because parts of the line are on a decline. I voiced my displeasure to the CM's wondering WHY they would build a new ride in which the ECV couldn't get through (for what it's worth, I didn't see any place where an ECV couldn't fit but that's another thread lol).  I mean, this was before I knew they were changing to the new rules but doesn't it make sense all rides could fit whatever people's mobility needs are?
> 
> In the end, a Cast Member had to go through the entire experience with us. The CM's came up with that solution.
> 
> We had to do the same thing at Pirates of the Caribbean, in which the cast members were not nearly as nice as enchanted Tales, most of them were like tough noodles, you're out of luck. Then someone showed up to push my mom to the ride. After the ride was over, they left me on my own to get both wheelchairs up that little elevator. That was fun. :l
> 
> !




I had that attitude at Pirates of the Caribbean... I wasn't able to walk the line, was alone and the CM was unwilling to help at all... walk, don't ride or push yourself in a manual wc... she didn't care.... I didn't ride. Other times, when I felt up to the walk, I did it... but have to leave the ECV so far away from the exit!

As for Tower of Terror... (I have done this twice).. the CM at the gate directed me to go through the exit and he phoned in that he was sending me in. I had to park my ECV at the exit point of the ride and another CM came out with a manual WC and took me into where the ride loaded. I don't think this is a common practice, but it is available... or at least it was... but it was also at a slow time.


----------



## cmwade77

PlainJane said:
			
		

> I have a question that may or may not belong on this thread, but here it goes.
> 
> At Tower of Terror, the line is not accessible with an ECV, and you have to transfer to a manual wheelchair. What happens if the person is traveling alone, and walking the line is not possible nor is pushing oneself uphill through the line? Do they just turn the person away?


There is an alternate load area and queue through the exit, they don't like you to use it. But I know it exists because when we were there with my fault and DW had to use an ECV, none of us were physically capable of pushing her through the queue, so they directed us to it.


----------



## Wishes Count

disneyhoppers said:


> Just finished 3 days at WDW and used the new DAS card. DD us on the autism spectrum. We had a group of 6. It worried fantastic for us. We picked up a length if stay DAS from Epcot gs and didn't have any problems. I specifically has to tell then we needed alternative waiting arrangements and we also used a rented stroller as a wheelchair for her "safe" place. Got the red tag for the stroller even. CMs were very observant if the stroller tag and offered the alternative entrance card with a return time.We didn't hit any snags and found the CM to be very accepting and gracious about it. This was our first Disney trip since she was diagnosed.



Glad to see you had a positive experience. 



SueM in MN said:


> Moved from DL thread - posted in error.





rjthkids said:


> This may have been answered somewhere, but we never used a GAC to avoid wait times--- my daughter is blind and we primarily used the stamp to allow her seating where she could use her remaining residual vision to see what is going on in shows. We also have a wheelchair user, but her needs are strictly mobility related. We have two other kids with cardiac and CP needs that required stroller as wheelchair, but no modifications for wait times. My kids wait in line just fine.
> 
> Since the only  two stamps we got were for  seating accomodations and stroller as wheelchair, what do we do now? Do we just not bother at all with the DAS and just deal with it at the shows directly now?



You will not need the DAS. The stroller as a wheelchair tag is still issued but you will not need the DAS card to utilize it. Additionally for the vision issue you will ask at each attraction for special seating. Just remember to arrive early as some shows may be first come first serve as far as seating goes.



luv2sleep said:


> I was told that if your child has a DAS card that DAS return times, FP return times, and FP+ return times would be honored even if you go back past your return time. This is to account for children who suddenly melt down and you physically can't get back at your return time or return window. Anyone heard this also? Someone I know was told this by a GS CM.



DAS return times are valid until you return to the attraction, or have it canceled and get a new attraction.

FP+ and FP- return windows are enforced and it will be up to the CM at the attraction if they choose to let you in late. Their decision is often based on operational considerations, so they may say yes or they may turn you away. If you miss your return time with FP+ you may be able to reschedule that fastpass for another attraction or another time. 



livndisney said:


> I was told DAS return times are good until you use them (adult or child).



Correct


----------



## PlainJane

Queenie122 said:


> This is a good question, this situation happened to me while I was at Disney World in August. My daughter (9) has a wheelchair which I push and my mother was in an ECV. We tried to get on Belle's Enchanted Tales and were told my mother had to transfer to a wheelchair. All well and good but who would push her? She doesn't have that kind of arm strength, especially because parts of the line are on a decline. I voiced my displeasure to the CM's wondering WHY they would build a new ride in which the ECV couldn't get through (for what it's worth, I didn't see any place where an ECV couldn't fit but that's another thread lol).  I mean, this was before I knew they were changing to the new rules but doesn't it make sense all rides could fit whatever people's mobility needs are?
> 
> In the end, a Cast Member had to go through the entire experience with us. The CM's came up with that solution.
> 
> We had to do the same thing at Pirates of the Caribbean, in which the cast members were not nearly as nice as enchanted Tales, most of them were like tough noodles, you're out of luck. Then someone showed up to push my mom to the ride. After the ride was over, they left me on my own to get both wheelchairs up that little elevator. That was fun. :l
> 
> I am happy to hear someone was manning the handicap line into Guest Services at MK. That same trip in August we went up the ramp and had to wait to be acknowledged by a CM. We waited about an hour to get our pass! I've been getting the GAC pass for my daughter since her make a wish trip when she was four, so five years, and every year the line into guest services grows longer and longer. Hopefully the lines stay shorter!





ShhhQ said:


> I had that attitude at Pirates of the Caribbean... I wasn't able to walk the line, was alone and the CM was unwilling to help at all... walk, don't ride or push yourself in a manual wc... she didn't care.... I didn't ride. Other times, when I felt up to the walk, I did it... but have to leave the ECV so far away from the exit!
> 
> As for Tower of Terror... (I have done this twice).. the CM at the gate directed me to go through the exit and he phoned in that he was sending me in. I had to park my ECV at the exit point of the ride and another CM came out with a manual WC and took me into where the ride loaded. I don't think this is a common practice, but it is available... or at least it was... but it was also at a slow time.





cmwade77 said:


> There is an alternate load area and queue through the exit, they don't like you to use it. But I know it exists because when we were there with my fault and DW had to use an ECV, none of us were physically capable of pushing her through the queue, so they directed us to it.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate hearing other people's experiences. While it's currently not an issue, I do get concerned for my mother, and I want to be able to provide her with advice when she needs it (I'm the family Disney expert). I'm hoping that the current mobility device and strategies she uses will continue to work for her, but I've wondered for awhile what would happen if she wanted to tour the parks alone and her mobility had become further impaired. I want her to keep being able to enjoy Disney. I had looked for the answer, but had never found it, and I'm glad I finally decided to ask. 

It's a relief to know she would still be able to access one of her favorite rides. While she likes Pirates and Enchanted Tales with Belle, I know out of the three she would pick Tower of Terror. I also appreciate being alerted to other rides and attractions that also have this limitation. 

I do hope it never comes to her having to use an ECV to tour the parks. Knowing her entire situation, I know that an ECV is not a good solution for her and her needs, but it's good to know that if it ever comes to that she'll be able to ride most of the rides she enjoys.


----------



## Twende

I just returned from a quick trip to Disney World, and things did not go well!
I am an adult with several invisible disabilities. My abilities vary with my current state of health.  

I politely explained my needs to Guest Relations in MK and was told that I would not need a DAS.  I was told to make good use of FP's and that I could just explain to cast members at each attraction what I needed.  They told me to just give it a try and the CM could accommodate me. 

My problems right now include doing steps, my low light vision is almost nonexistent, and a recent kidney bout requires me to head to a restroom every hour. I had asked for a return time so I could wait near to a restroom and then use it right before I get into line. Entering attractions like HM in a dark area is very difficult for me so entering at the exit and missing the stretching room is safer. And i need to avoid steps.

Mornings have been rough, so getting to the parks to get a fast pass is impossible. It seemed that by noonish the FP's were gone for the day.

 We tried to do Splash Mountain as it seemed the least busy of the A ticket rides.  The standby line was listed as 35 minutes but it turned out to be closer to 55 minutes.  I ended up having to leave the line because I needed to use the restroom.  I am somewhat embarrassed to tell that I took my little granddaughter with me to make it look like she needed to use the restroom. Taking her to the bathroom now is a whole different story as she is terrified of the autoflushing toilets, but it did make it easier to leave and then re-enter the line.  I HATE doing this as I think it is rude but I was at wits end of what else to do. We got to ride but it just was not a good way to handle it.  I only ended up riding one more thing as the waits were just not doable for me.

I figured I would go back to GR the next time I was going to try attractions and see if there was not a better way to handle things.  We went to EPCOT the next day just to enjoy the food and drinks. We had some fantastic foods and we enjoyed the day.  I never tried to do the attractions.

The next day we went to DHS as DGD wanted to meet Sofia. I went to GR outside the parks and explained that I had tried to make things work in MK and it was not good.  I asked for the same things and explained that i knew that GACs were out and the new DAS was being implemented.

I was told that if I could not wait in the stand by line the entire time, that I should just leave the line, use the restroom and PUSH my way back into the line. I said that was not acceptable as it was rude and embarrassing to do that. I was told tough luck! They had no way to help me.  I was upset at this point and I left the window in tears.

A kind CM at the turn style saw me crying and came over and offered me tissues.  We went to meet Sofia and then went to see Little Mermaid. I told the CM at the front that i would like to sit in about the third or fourth row so I could see the show as I had vision problems. She said to tell the CM at the turnstile. I told the two CMs that were together at the turnstile. A third CM was off to their side and heard me also. They stared at me blankly and one I think mumbled OK. We continued to wait about 15 minute and right as we entered both CM's walked away and a different CM stood by the FP entrance. I do not know where the other CM went. We were moved into the large holding area full of lots of guests. We were confused as to what to do now.  I looked at DD and told her well that worked well!  A few minutes later the first CM from the start of the line, must have recognized our confusion and she entered the holding area and asked if I had told the other CM.  I told her yes, that I told three of them.  She said well that is OK! That is what I am here for.  I was happy that at least she was there and was going to help me to a seat but oh no that is not what happened.  She told us to follow her and then raised the volume of her voice as she pushed her way toward the front of the holding room, saying excuse me, let us through.  When I realized what she was doing, I grabbed her arm and said that this was terrible and that this was no way to do this.  It was embarrassing again!  She pushed her way and led us up as far as she could and to a point where the people in front had no where to go. Then she said just keep to the right when the doors open and you should be able to get in the first couple rows.  With that she was gone and we were surrounded by guests giving us dirty looks!  I put on my dark glasses to hide my tears and when the doors opened I let my DD lead me though the crowd to a seat.

That was the end of attractions for me that day. It is just too much.   I prefer keeping my problems on the down low and not interfere with those around me.

We have our big annual friends and family trip coming up soon and I am now dreading it.

Disney has been so wonderful in the past.  They made huge efforts to accommodate people with all kinds of special problems and needs.  That is the main reason we have vacationed there and why we bought into DVC.  I am so disappointed that things went so poorly this trip.

 I need to get a letter off to someone to express my disappointment in their current system.  Does any one know where I send it?


----------



## lwake

Good Morning:  Sorry to hear of your recent unpleasant (to say the least) experience.  This doesn't sound like Disney at all.  Unfortunately, I think that with the recent discovery of ignorant people renting disabled persons to take advantage of Disney attractions, Disney has taken a tougher stance.  I am wondering if you got a letter from your primary care physician stating that you have physical limitations and took it with you if that would make things easier in regards to getting the DAS help that you need.  You are right, people in line get upset if they see someone else pushing their way through.  I think that I would send a letter to customer relations at Disney, but I am not sure that would help.  I think that I would have made a fuss at my resort guest relations and made sure that I got the help that I needed at the parks.  You can always ask to speak to a supervisor until you get someone who can help you.


----------



## SueM in MN

Sorry about you experience.

You can email Disney at disability.services@disneyparks.com about what happened to you.
If you are still there, you can ask for a Supervisor at the park. Concierge at your resort may be able to help you navigating the system, but will probably not be able to do more than that since they are not involved in the DAS program.

I small going to move this to the WDW DAS thread to keep all the experience in one place.

There will be a re-direct from this thread to that one for about one week.


----------



## SueM in MN

lwake said:


> Good Morning:  Sorry to hear of your recent unpleasant (to say the least) experience.  This doesn't sound like Disney at all.  Unfortunately, I think that with the recent discovery of ignorant people renting disabled persons to take advantage of Disney attractions, Disney has taken a tougher stance.  *I am wondering if you got a letter from your primary care physician stating that you have physical limitations and took it with you if that would make things easier in regards to getting the DAS help that you need. * You are right, people in line get upset if they see someone else pushing their way through.  I think that I would send a letter to customer relations at Disney, but I am not sure that would help.  I think that I would have made a fuss at my resort guest relations and made sure that I got the help that I needed at the parks.  You can always ask to speak to a supervisor until you get someone who can help you.


They are not supposed to send usually will not look at letters or other 'proof'.
It was known before, but Disney did not have anything written about Guest Assistance Cards (GACs).
It is now written in their published information about DAS


----------



## sunshinehighway

Were the parks been unusually crowded last week? I know Columbus Day weekend can get busy because it's an extra long weekend for many but it just seems like there have been many reports of long waits and unavailable fps. I usually don't run into those problems this time of year (except Toy Story Mania) and am curious if I should expect larger crowds on my upcoming trip.


----------



## SueM in MN

sunshinehighway said:


> Were the parks been unusually crowded last week? I know Columbus Day weekend can get busy because it's an extra long weekend for many but it just seems like there have been many reports of long waits and unavailable fps. I usually don't run into those problems this time of year (except Toy Story Mania) and am curious if I should expect larger crowds on my upcoming trip.


You might want to ask this on the Theme Parks Board since they are more likely to be able to answer it.


----------



## Twende

Sue, in your opinion am I wrong in asking for a return time?  

 I hate feeling like I did and I keep flashing back to the whole bad experience.   Maybe I just need to give up trying to do attractions and just learn to people watch rom a bench.  My normal excitement of planning our next trip is gone.  Even finding our Magic Bands in a box at the house has not thrilled me.

Thanks for the address.  I will work on a letter today.


----------



## SueM in MN

Twende said:


> Sue, in your opinion am I wrong in asking for a return time?
> 
> I hate feeling like I did and I keep flashing back to the whole bad experience.   Maybe I just need to give up trying to do attractions and just learn to people watch rom a bench.  My normal excitement of planning our next trip is gone.  Even finding our Magic Bands in a box at the house has not thrilled me.
> 
> Thanks for the address.  I will work on a letter today.


No
That sounds reasonable to me, but I'm not the decision maker. 
I think all your concerns are things that will get worked out. Right now, CMs and guests are learning how to navigate the new. 
Almost everything is new, so there will be some bumps before it gets worked out. 

I feel bad for the guests and CMs who are all working they this together. 
Keep in mind that they are not the ones who made the policy, but are the ones who have to figure out how what they were taught translates into the guest experience.


----------



## OurBigTrip

SueM in MN said:


> No
> That sounds reasonable to me, but I'm not the decision maker.
> I think all your concerns are things that will get worked out. Right now, CMs and guests are learning how to navigate the new.
> Almost everything is new, so there will be some bumps before it gets worked out.
> 
> I feel bad for the guests and CMs who are all working they this together.
> Keep in mind that they are not the ones who made the policy, but are the ones who have to figure out how what they were taught translates into the guest experience.



I agree, it's tough on everyone right now, and I'm guessing that part of the CMs training had to do with looking for signs that someone is "adding on" in order to try to get a DAS when first told no.  

Twende, not saying at all that this is what you did - you're in a spot where some of your needs can be met without a DAS (no steps, low light vision problems) and some need a DAS (waiting outside of the line so that you can use the restroom before you return to ride).

I know it's a pain, but before your next trip, I would recommend writing down what your needs are, and separating them into "DAS required" and "no DAS required", and then when you get to GS, bring up the "DAS required" needs first. That way (and again,  I'm not implying that you are trying to game the system), it doesn't appear that when being told you don't need a DAS for no stairs and low vision, it doesn't look like you suddenly thought of something that would require a DAS.

Just a thought, and best of luck on your next trip.


----------



## cmwade77

Twende said:


> Sue, in your opinion am I wrong in asking for a return time?
> 
> I hate feeling like I did and I keep flashing back to the whole bad experience.   Maybe I just need to give up trying to do attractions and just learn to people watch rom a bench.  My normal excitement of planning our next trip is gone.  Even finding our Magic Bands in a box at the house has not thrilled me.
> 
> Thanks for the address.  I will work on a letter today.



I think you are right in asking for one, as Sue says, be sure to email Disney about it, but next time ask for a lead about it. But in addition to that, I would also suggest sending a message through the Disney World site and a physical letter through the U.S. mail and calling. Bottom line, make sure that they know that this is something that is important to you.


----------



## kritter47

I think you have a good case with the kidney issues, but I think a CM may have heard the first two parts of your case (at least, in the order you stated them here) and tuned out or just plain missed that one. Vision issues and problems with steps are things that are supposed to be taken care of at the ride itself and not accommodated by a DAS, at least as far as I can tell. You obviously had a poor experience with that as well, which is very regrettable, but the system is now designed so that vision/steps issues are to be accommodated at each attraction.

Perhaps when you approach guest services next time, focus on just the issues that make standing in a long line very difficult or impossible - "Hi, I'm currently dealing with some kidney issues that mean I have take care of medical needs at unpredictable, immediate times, and I would be unable to take care of those issues while waiting in a line. I am totally willing to wait the length of time but would much prefer to do it in an area where I have access to the things I need for medical care." - or something like that. That gives less opportunity for the CM to hear something that they know used to be accommodated with at GAC but is not covered by a DAS and make their decision at that point.

Given that, if I was sending a letter, it would focus on the struggles with accommodations at the ride itself. I would mentioned that I attempted to get a DAS but was denied - and explain that I thought the CMs tuned out the last reason because they got too much information - but I would focus much more on the difficulty of accessing each attraction through the attraction CMs.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Just out of interest do we know any adults that have actually been given a DAS card yet?


----------



## lanejudy

Twende said:


> Sue, in your opinion am I wrong in asking for a return time?
> 
> I hate feeling like I did and I keep flashing back to the whole bad experience.   Maybe I just need to give up trying to do attractions and just learn to people watch rom a bench.  My normal excitement of planning our next trip is gone.  Even finding our Magic Bands in a box at the house has not thrilled me.
> 
> Thanks for the address.  I will work on a letter today.



I know you directed this at SueM, but I thought I'd chime in from experience.

I agree that the kidney issue needs accommodation.  However, I also know from past experience that getting a GAC for bathroom-related issues was hit-or-miss -- and most often not given.  We also deal with kidney issues and immediate need for restrooms, so I understand completely.  In the past we've tried to manage by using a restroom immediately before getting into a line, and not getting into lines posted as longer than 30 minutes.  Fortunately, we've only ever had 1 "accident" but I think some of that was luck because we've sometimes experienced lines that ended up taking much longer than posted.  Hopefully this type of "need" will be better addressed with the DAS than it was for GAC.

I'll also point out that some of your needs do not require a DAS and, while I'm not certain of your conversation with Guest Relations, it could have added confusion to the issue if those were brought into discussion when requesting a DAS.  Vision, seating, lighting, no steps -- those issues are all handled at each attraction without need for a DAS.  So in the future I would leave those out of the conversation completely and simply focus on explaining the need to wait outside the queue due to your kidney issues.  

So sorry you had such a challenging time and made to feel humilated   I hope you have a better visit next time!


----------



## Twende

OurBigTrip said:


> I agree, it's tough on everyone right now, and I'm guessing that part of the CMs training had to do with looking for signs that someone is "adding on" in order to try to get a DAS when first told no.
> 
> Twende, not saying at all that this is what you did - you're in a spot where some of your needs can be met without a DAS (no steps, low light vision problems) and some need a DAS (waiting outside of the line so that you can use the restroom before you return to ride).
> 
> I know it's a pain, but before your next trip, I would recommend writing down what your needs are, and separating them into "DAS required" and "no DAS required", and then when you get to GS, bring up the "DAS required" needs first. That way (and again,  I'm not implying that you are trying to game the system), it doesn't appear that when being told you don't need a DAS for no stairs and low vision, it doesn't look like you suddenly thought of something that would require a DAS.
> 
> Just a thought, and best of luck on your next trip.



I know that at DHS I brought up the bathroom need first because I was shocked when I was told to leave the line as necessary and then push my way back into the line.  How would that work when riding alone?  What? I just guess where I was and push through people in line to get back in it?  Dumb! Dumb! Dumb!  I asked the CM if she had ever tried to leave a line and get back in it.  I told her that dong that is rude and I was very uncomfortable doing that.  She said she had no trouble doing that herself?  Really?
I knew the steps and the vision thing would be addressed at the attraction and really even that gets very old as you have to keep repeating your needs as you enter.



SueM in MN said:


> No
> That sounds reasonable to me, but I'm not the decision maker.
> I think all your concerns are things that will get worked out. Right now, CMs and guests are learning how to navigate the new.
> Almost everything is new, so there will be some bumps before it gets worked out.
> 
> I feel bad for the guests and CMs who are all working they this together.
> Keep in mind that they are not the ones who made the policy, but are the ones who have to figure out how what they were taught translates into the guest experience.



I would love to just cancel our upcoming trip and I do not feel like being a guinea pig for this.  I know bad of me but it really was super embarrassing! I told the CM in Little Mermaid that I was not upset with her and that this had to be horrid for her too.  I told her that I knew she was only doing what she had been told to do but to please let her supervisors know that it was not pleasant for guests!



cmwade77 said:


> I think you are right in asking for one, as Sue says, be sure to email Disney about it, but next time ask for a lead about it. But in addition to that, I would also suggest sending a message through the Disney World site and a physical letter through the U.S. mail and calling. Bottom line, make sure that they know that this is something that is important to you.



I will be working on a letter tonight and mailing one would be a good idea, thanks!   I forgot the word "Lead" when I got flustered.   I will try harder to remember it!



kritter47 said:


> I think you have a good case with the kidney issues, but I think a CM may have heard the first two parts of your case (at least, in the order you stated them here) and tuned out or just plain missed that one. Vision issues and problems with steps are things that are supposed to be taken care of at the ride itself and not accommodated by a DAS, at least as far as I can tell. You obviously had a poor experience with that as well, which is very regrettable, but the system is now designed so that vision/steps issues are to be accommodated at each attraction.
> 
> Perhaps when you approach guest services next time, focus on just the issues that make standing in a long line very difficult or impossible - "Hi, I'm currently dealing with some kidney issues that mean I have take care of medical needs at unpredictable, immediate times, and I would be unable to take care of those issues while waiting in a line. I am totally willing to wait the length of time but would much prefer to do it in an area where I have access to the things I need for medical care." - or something like that. That gives less opportunity for the CM to hear something that they know used to be accommodated with at GAC but is not covered by a DAS and make their decision at that point.
> 
> Given that, if I was sending a letter, it would focus on the struggles with accommodations at the ride itself. I would mentioned that I attempted to get a DAS but was denied - and explain that I thought the CMs tuned out the last reason because they got too much information - but I would focus much more on the difficulty of accessing each attraction through the attraction CMs.



I did bring up the bathroom need first and that is when I was told to leave the line and push my way back in.  I asked for a way to get a return time and was told Tough Luck!



Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Just out of interest do we know any adults that have actually been given a DAS card yet?



I was wondering that too.  I have not heard of any!



lanejudy said:


> I know you directed this at SueM, but I thought I'd chime in from experience.
> 
> I agree that the kidney issue needs accommodation.  However, I also know from past experience that getting a GAC for bathroom-related issues was hit-or-miss -- and most often not given.  We also deal with kidney issues and immediate need for restrooms, so I understand completely.  In the past we've tried to manage by using a restroom immediately before getting into a line, and not getting into lines posted as longer than 30 minutes.  Fortunately, we've only ever had 1 "accident" but I think some of that was luck because we've sometimes experienced lines that ended up taking much longer than posted.  Hopefully this type of "need" will be better addressed with the DAS than it was for GAC.
> 
> I'll also point out that some of your needs do not require a DAS and, while I'm not certain of your conversation with Guest Relations, it could have added confusion to the issue if those were brought into discussion when requesting a DAS.  Vision, seating, lighting, no steps -- those issues are all handled at each attraction without need for a DAS.  So in the future I would leave those out of the conversation completely and simply focus on explaining the need to wait outside the queue due to your kidney issues.
> 
> So sorry you had such a challenging time and made to feel humilated   I hope you have a better visit next time!



Thanks for the hug.  I appreciate it!  This trip I only entered lines that with the addition of the attraction length, we in my time limit.  Splash Mountain went way over the posted time and that is when I got in trouble there. 
Little Mermaid was good as there is a bathroom close and the wait was about 15 minutes plus the show.  But pushing my way to the doors while following a CM was not acceptable behavior.

I wish Disney would send their leads out to spend a day with some real guests and let them then understand what accommodations are real life.


----------



## SueM in MN

There have been some adults who have posted getting a DAS, so it's not just kids.


----------



## Objectivity

kritter47 said:


> Vision issues and problems with steps are things that are supposed to be taken care of at the ride itself and not accommodated by a DAS, at least as far as I can tell.



This is what's extremely frustrating for me (and probably more-so for my wife who is legally blind.) This new DAS makes it more difficult for the visually impaired to get the assistance they need... Consider this.

If you're in a wheelchair, there are specific needs that are met at every attraction and signs to follow where ever you need them. 
If you have a cognitive disability, there's an entire book that you can get to explain how to make the most of your Disney experience within the confines of your need.
If you're visually impaired, it's your responsibility to approach the CM at EVERY ride and ask what they can do to assist you if needed. If you don't know to do that, too bad. If a different CM is there next time and chooses to do things differently, too bad. Figure it out on your own.

I understand that that every disability has its own needs and I really do agree with approach that it's the need, not the diagnosis. But to have a system where certain needs are left to fend for themselves is a little frustrating.

What would be so hard with creating a flyer that lists the rides that have accommodations for visual impairment. That way it wouldn't be such a random experience.


----------



## Ashton7

It sounds to me like there is perhaps a supervisor at EPCOT who is insisting that only children with autism are to be issued the new card and they are then telling those CMs who work under them the same thing.


----------



## WantToGoNow

Paula Sedley-Burke said:
			
		

> Just out of interest do we know any adults that have actually been given a DAS card yet?



Yes my dd got one at MK last Thursday after being denied at Epcot on Wednesday.


----------



## lanejudy

Objectivity said:


> This is what's extremely frustrating for me (and probably more-so for my wife who is legally blind.) This new DAS makes it more difficult for the visually impaired to get the assistance they need...



I think the challenge is that how a vision-related issue is handled depends much on the individual guest as well as the specific attraction.  There is no one uniform way to handle vision accommodations that will suit all guests with their specific needs.



Objectivity said:


> If you're visually impaired, it's your responsibility to approach the CM at EVERY ride and ask what they can do to assist you if needed. If you don't know to do that, too bad. If a different CM is there next time and chooses to do things differently, too bad. Figure it out on your own. ... What would be so hard with creating a flyer that lists the rides that have accommodations for visual impairment. That way it wouldn't be such a random experience.



Doesn't the Guide for Guests with Disabilities (or whatever it's called - the map with the accessible entrances) indicate what's available at each attraction?  I'll admit that vision is not one of the disabilities my family deals with at WDW, so I haven't paid close attention to those accommodations, but it does indicate hearing accommodations.  And it may simply be that each attraction is different and each guest's need is different.  Maybe your wife needs front row seating but another guest needs 5th or 6th row center.  Another guest might prefer higher seating rather than close to the stage.

I think with any disability, we tend to think "another" disability is easier to accommodate, has more choices, doesn't need to explain as much.  In reality, we all probably do just as much explaining, requesting, accommodating as any other.  I agree the current system is not perfect, and I don't believe there is a perfect system that can be adopted to "perfectly" accommodate everyone.  Yes it gets tiring, but I'd rather explain my family's needs at each attraction to be sure the CM's understand what we need, than risk a bad experience.


----------



## buffettgirl

lanejudy said:


> I think the challenge is that how a vision-related issue is handled depends much on the individual guest as well as the specific attraction.  There is no one uniform way to handle vision accommodations that will suit all guests with their specific needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the Guide for Guests with Disabilities (or whatever it's called - the map with the accessible entrances) indicate what's available at each attraction?  I'll admit that vision is not one of the disabilities my family deals with at WDW, so I haven't paid close attention to those accommodations, but it does indicate hearing accommodations.  And it may simply be that each attraction is different and each guest's need is different.  Maybe your wife needs front row seating but another guest needs 5th or 6th row center.  Another guest might prefer higher seating rather than close to the stage.
> 
> I think with any disability, we tend to think "another" disability is easier to accommodate, has more choices, doesn't need to explain as much.  In reality, we all probably do just as much explaining, requesting, accommodating as any other.  I agree the current system is not perfect, and I don't believe there is a perfect system that can be adopted to "perfectly" accommodate everyone.  Yes it gets tiring, but *I'd rather explain my family's needs at each attraction to be sure the CM's understand what we need, than risk a bad experience.*



But, before this part happens, there needs to be something in place that essentially pre-qualifies the guest, to the CM at an attraction. For a show, I can see how difficult it could be to a CM to have to determine who gets to pick their own seat, and i wouldn't want to have to have the CM make that decision just by what we happen to say.  People lie.  We know that.   There needs to be something that can be shown to the CM that says that Guest Services has already reviewed our needs, determined that we do need preferential seating.  

I'm not really talking about rides here, because in many cases, there might not be anything that can happen at a ride.    For my son, he will never need a return time DAS, but he will probably need to access a ride through a more well lighted area, if that option is available.  It may not be, and it may be more easily dealt with by use of flashlights, by us.  But, again, I wouldn't want to have to leave it up to the ride CM to make that determination based on nothing but say so alone.  I'd much rather prefer to be able to hand a card to the CM, allow them to know that guest services has already determined our eligibility for whatever accommodation, and then be on our way.  I would have no problem reiterating our need, but I find it much easier, much safer, if it's not left to the ride CMs to make the decisions.


----------



## Objectivity

buffettgirl said:


> But, before this part happens, there needs to be something in place that essentially pre-qualifies the guest, to the CM at an attraction. For a show, I can see how difficult it could be to a CM to have to determine who gets to pick their own seat, and i wouldn't want to have to have the CM make that decision just by what we happen to say.  People lie.  We know that.   There needs to be something that can be shown to the CM that says that Guest Services has already reviewed our needs, determined that we do need preferential seating.
> 
> I'm not really talking about rides here, because in many cases, there might not be anything that can happen at a ride.    For my son, he will never need a return time DAS, but he will probably need to access a ride through a more well lighted area, if that option is available.  It may not be, and it may be more easily dealt with by use of flashlights, by us.  But, again, I wouldn't want to have to leave it up to the ride CM to make that determination based on nothing but say so alone.  I'd much rather prefer to be able to hand a card to the CM, allow them to know that guest services has already determined our eligibility for whatever accommodation, and then be on our way.  I would have no problem reiterating our need, but I find it much easier, much safer, if it's not left to the ride CMs to make the decisions.



Yes, to all this.

Specifically, in regard to shows, there are multiple CMs. Let's say you find a CM and explain your need for close seating. You're directed to go elsewhere for entry. At that location, you need to have the same conversation with that CM and then you may have to continue to a final destination with yet another CM. At any point, an innocent CM error could cause issues.

With a pre-qualification, the process moves quicker. The customer isn't repeating themselves multiple times and other customers don't get mad because of the extended conversations at each and every stop.

Not to mention, how tiring that gets to the person with the disability, having to justify their need multiple times to multiple people, when those with other disabilities don't face the same repeat scrutiny because better systems are in place.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I hope this gets better.  The need for bathroom access is a real issue (with my son too), yet sadly it is one that could be claimed (falsely) by many "fakers".  Heck, before my hysterectomy, it was a (REAL) problem for me. 

I dread explaining my son's toileting history at WDW.  Let's just say, it is a poop issue, not peeing, and he is non verbal, and gives me no warning.  any more details would be gross.   Before, I got the GAC for the obvious Downs, somewhat apparent Autism, and his big red Convaid chair.  I would explain the more, balance, vision, touching others, but left out the toilet stuff.  At least IF I have to get into detail, Sean does not understand what I am saying, and would not be embarrassed.  (It is not a frequent problem, but gets worse as the trip goes on, the first few days are issue free)

I could not get him out of a line fast enough, and certainly would not be able to push our way back into it.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

This whole process is new to me. This is the first time we have ever taken a vacation to a busy place like Disney. DS6 is on the spectrum and has a few quirks that are a concern for me while we are there. While he is 6 he has the speech capabilities of a 3 year old so trying to explain to him why we have to wait in such a long line is not going to make sense to him. He gets the idea of tickets so if I tell him we are going to get a ticket to come back later I can work with that. Add in his inability to stand still for long periods of time, sensory overload, strangers being in "his space", and his bathroom issue (when he says he has to go he means now) I get even more nervous.

I'm glad that we are only doing a 4 day trip. Maybe after this "trial run" we will be able to do a longer trip next time.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

PatMcDuck said:


> I hope this gets better.  The need for bathroom access is a real issue (with my son too), yet sadly it is one that could be claimed (falsely) by many "fakers".  Heck, before my hysterectomy, it was a (REAL) problem for me.
> 
> I dread explaining my son's toileting history at WDW.  Let's just say, it is a poop issue, not peeing, and he is non verbal, and gives me no warning.  any more details would be gross.   Before, I got the GAC for the obvious Downs, somewhat apparent Autism, and his big red Convaid chair.  I would explain the more, balance, vision, touching others, but left out the toilet stuff.  At least IF I have to get into detail, Sean does not understand what I am saying, and would not be embarrassed.  (It is not a frequent problem, but gets worse as the trip goes on, the first few days are issue free)
> 
> I could not get him out of a line fast enough, and certainly would not be able to push our way back into it.



I have the same toileting concerns. I'm terrified about going through this process. My son is on the Autism spectrum but is not one of the kids that "looks" Autistic. And because of all of this I am afraid people are going to try and "fake" invisible needs and it's going to back fire on my son.


----------



## Talking Hands

ShhhQ said:


> I had that attitude at Pirates of the Caribbean... I wasn't able to walk the line, was alone and the CM was unwilling to help at all... walk, don't ride or push yourself in a manual wc... she didn't care.... I didn't ride. Other times, when I felt up to the walk, I did it... but have to leave the ECV so far away from the exit!
> 
> As for Tower of Terror... (I have done this twice).. the CM at the gate directed me to go through the exit and he phoned in that he was sending me in. I had to park my ECV at the exit point of the ride and another CM came out with a manual WC and took me into where the ride loaded. I don't think this is a common practice, but it is available... or at least it was... but it was also at a slow time.


I get the same attitude with Pirates.  I use as powered wheelchair but can transfer into the boat myself.  They just tell me no.   I can't ride.  No accommodations period.


----------



## IncredibleboysMom

As I read about all of this I am filled with a huge sense of dread. I have two disabled children, both use wheelchairs. My oldest could use the mainstream line, no problem. My 8 year old overheats easily, has the above referenced bathroom unpredictability/urgency and will meltdown when surrounded in a crowd with no obvious way out.  He is also at a point where he is greatly struggling with his differences. We aren't going to plan a trip for awhile because it seems as though we are expected to "sell" the need to GS and I really don't want him to have to overhear me do that.  

We'll stick to DCL til they get this ironed out.


----------



## Twende

Objectivity said:


> Yes, to all this.
> 
> Specifically, in regard to shows, there are multiple CMs. Let's say you find a CM and explain your need for close seating. You're directed to go elsewhere for entry. At that location, you need to have the same conversation with that CM and then you may have to continue to a final destination with yet another CM. At any point, an innocent CM error could cause issues.
> 
> With a pre-qualification, the process moves quicker. The customer isn't repeating themselves multiple times and other customers don't get mad because of the extended conversations at each and every stop.
> 
> Not to mention, how tiring that gets to the person with the disability, having to justify their need multiple times to multiple people, when those with other disabilities don't face the same repeat scrutiny because better systems are in place.



I certainly agree with you. This is exactly what happened to me a few days ago. You also have to account for the constant change of CM's.  I explained my need to four CM's and ended up with no one passing on the information as we got ready to be seated. It is beyond ridiculous.

I agree that some kind of pre-qualified card would be nice.  Something that would help so we do not need to keep repeating ourselves.

I just looked up the Disney VIP tour to see if we could pull that off as it would solve some of my problems.  Yikes!  The price is so much.  There is no way we could get that much money together for this trip in November. Does any one know if any of the off site VIP tours are still in business?


----------



## Rowanonfire

Ashton7 said:


> It sounds to me like there is perhaps a supervisor at EPCOT who is insisting that only children with autism are to be issued the new card and they are then telling those CMs who work under them the same thing.



I heard from a Epcot CM that this is 100% not true and they have no idea where these stories are coming from other then some confusion in conversation between CMs and guests.


----------



## lhall7

Are there any reports of anyone getting a DAS card without having a child with autism?  I am concerned as I have always gotten a GAC due to my condition.  We are traveling next month.


----------



## samnbilly

I was hoping someone could maybe clear up the confusion as to the new system for my needs @ WDW in 2 wks. 

I have a chronic, progressive pain disorder that leaves me in severe pain (nerve pain) that affects my lower back, down both legs, ankles & feet. 
I have a pain pump that my life literally revolves around the doses. I can have a dose every 3 hrs  but it only lasts approx 2 hrs, so I have to either walk or stand & I'm unable to sit until the administration of the next dose. (sorry so descriptive) 

When I visit WDW, will I be able to possibly use the new system? I was hoping that I could go on some of the attractions according to the return time (if I'm able to get the new DAS) 
I won't be able to ride the rides if my backside is on fire ;(

Any help fellow Dis'ers can offer, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## mom23guys2

I am concerned about getting a return time DAS for my friend when we go next month. She has stage 4 cancer and is undergoing chemo.  She will be in a wheelchair but can not wait on long lines. It is too exhausting. We don't get to the park until afternoon and only stay for about 3 hours if that so FP really isn't an option. She really only goes on one or two rides in a park, TSM in HS and the Osbourne lights and maybe visiting the new Fantasyland in MK a few days later.
I thought this DAS return time thing would be a blessing. Last year she never even got to TSM because the wait was too long even with a wheelchair.

Is she going to have an issue getting a card?


----------



## Rowanonfire

samnbilly said:


> I was hoping someone could maybe clear up the confusion as to the new system for my needs @ WDW in 2 wks.
> 
> I have a chronic, progressive pain disorder that leaves me in severe pain (nerve pain) that affects my lower back, down both legs, ankles & feet.
> I have a pain pump that my life literally revolves around the doses. I can have a dose every 3 hrs  but it only lasts approx 2 hrs, so I have to either walk or stand & I'm unable to sit until the administration of the next dose. (sorry so descriptive)
> 
> When I visit WDW, will I be able to possibly use the new system? I was hoping that I could go on some of the attractions according to the return time (if I'm able to get the new DAS)
> I won't be able to ride the rides if my backside is on fire ;(
> 
> Any help fellow Dis'ers can offer, I'd appreciate it.



I struggle to sit and stand also. I am going to go to going to GS and just be clear with WDW what my needs are, and that I feel the return time system on the DAS would be ideal for me. They will try to help I'm sure, just go and explain your needs, just be clear why a mobility device won't help you.


----------



## alizesmom

FrugalFashionista said:


> I have the same toileting concerns. I'm terrified about going through this process. My son is on the Autism spectrum but is not one of the kids that "looks" Autistic. And because of all of this I am afraid people are going to try and "fake" invisible needs and it's going to back fire on my son.



It sounds like all the new rules make faking an invisible need less attractive. I hope your son has no problem getting accommodation.


----------



## alizesmom

I'm curious if people are having better luck getting a DAS in one park more than others. It seems like many of the complaints center around Epcot.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

alizesmom said:


> I'm curious if people are having better luck getting a DAS in one park more than others. It seems like many of the complaints center around Epcot.



All I have seen are reports from MK and Epcot. I'm curious about HS as that is the first park we are hitting on our trip.


----------



## Twende

FrugalFashionista said:


> All I have seen are reports from MK and Epcot. I'm curious about HS as that is the first park we are hitting on our trip.



DHS is the GS that refused me.  I was actually told to leave the line when needed and then just push my way back in line! 
 I went to the GS outside the park.  

I think they need to do some major tweaking to the system. Disney has always done such a great job of accommodating people's needs and making them have a great time while not having to focus on their physical, mental or emotional problems.  I know this is one of the reasons that we felt comfortable buying into DVC years ago.  They need to fix this new system or many people, like me, will find other places to spend their time and money.


----------



## Rowanonfire

Re-posting as I'd really like some insight.

I have a question re the accessible queues. From the sound of it, all FP queues are accessible, even on rides where the SB line isn't? For example, BTMR and SM. It says to obtain a FP or if they are not available, see a CM. My question is - if I CHOOSE not to get a FP - say because it is 4 hours in the future, while the SB line is an hour - or because it's is FP + and I've picked other attractions - Will they still give me a return time for the ride? This would be helpful to know as I try and plan the park possible without a DAS. I can book my FP+ then for rides with totally accessible queues, and get the return times for the others, and get on without queuing in line in pain for a long time!


----------



## buffettgirl

Rowanonfire said:


> Re-posting as I'd really like some insight.
> 
> I have a question re the accessible queues. From the sound of it, all FP queues are accessible, even on rides where the SB line isn't? For example, BTMR and SM. It says to obtain a FP or if they are not available, see a CM. My question is - if I CHOOSE not to get a FP - say because it is 4 hours in the future, while the SB line is an hour - or because it's is FP + and I've picked other attractions - Will they still give me a return time for the ride? This would be helpful to know as I try and plan the park possible without a DAS. I can book my FP+ then for rides with totally accessible queues, and get the return times for the others, and get on without queuing in line in pain for a long time!



as I understand it, if your ONLY need is accessibility and a main queue line isn't accessible, the CM will give you a return time equal to the wait in the main queue, to be used later, in the FP queue.  You would not need to obtain a DAS for this.   I think this is indicated in Sue M's first post.


----------



## infopurposesonly

Rowanonfire said:


> I heard from a Epcot CM that this is 100% not true and they have no idea where these stories are coming from other then some confusion in conversation between CMs and guests.



The Epcot CM from that other site where you post?  I wouldn't recommend that site for any help with planning your trip or getting information about accommodations.  That's not their intention.


----------



## Rowanonfire

infopurposesonly said:


> The Epcot CM from that other site where you post?  I wouldn't recommend that site for any help with planning your trip or getting information about accommodations.  That's not their intention.



Nah, this was FB actually! Just relaying info. This was a attraction CM who had DAS training but idk whether they have different training to GS.


----------



## DaisyD

We are in WDW right now. We started today in MK so my mom went to get her pass there. She was greeted by two people before even going up the ramp to city hall. They asked her what she wanted and she proceeded to tell them her neeeds. First was she cannot do steps. She was really only concerned about the steps in Toy Story in MGM but since we were in MK and she has other issues she inadvertently started with the step issue. The CM said no you can't hve it as we don't have steps in MK. She said well I wasn't done with my issues. LOL She then said she can't be out in sun too long so would prefer to get something like the return pass so she could wait in shade so she did get the pass for it.

The pass worked great and we were able to to utilize it, FP+ and our magic bands. At Pirates they did make her leave her ECV outside and grab a push wheelchair through the ride. Was a tad difficult going up the slope in there and I feel sorry for anyone that is weaker then we are trying to push someone up that incline. Other then that, we had no issues.


----------



## nataly33012

I am an annual passholder, along with my fiancé, and I went to Epcot this past weekend for the Food and Wine Festival. I suffer from multiple cognitive disorders, including a severe panic disorder. I have all the clinical evaluations and meds to prove it. Even though I know that legally cast members arent allowed to ask for any proof of a disability, I feel like I apparently should have taken all of my proof. I was denied assistance and a DAS at Guest Services by not just the guest services cast member, but her higher-up coordinator. The coordinator was rude enough to tell me that it was only for children with autism who pose a danger to others in lines. I have been provided assistance for the past 3 years, and after that terrible humiliation, I highly doubt we will be renewing our passes this December. I have never felt as humiliated as I did in front of those guests and the cast members. At this point I honestly dont even know who to call or even complain about this experience to. Once that occurred, we ended up just leaving the park. I defiantly felt discriminated against just because I am 24 years old, and I do not look like I have anything wrong with me. Words honestly can't explain the humiliation I went through.


----------



## MEM

After a frustrating and infuriating experience with a clueless CM at Epcot on Saturday, we went to MK today to see about getting the DAS card there.  We went to City Hall and were treated very well by Jose from Ensenada, Mexico.  My son's photo was taken, we received the card and a brief explanation and were on our way.  Between FP+ and short lines at some of the attractions, we only needed to use the DAS once today, at BTMRR.  We still felt like ping pong balls bouncing all over the park but DS19 was able to do everything he wanted to do.  Thanks to everyone here who shared their knowledge and advice.  My faith in Disney is restored but I am still going to report the CM 
at Epcot.


----------



## MEM

nataly33012 said:


> I am an annual passholder, along with my fiancé, and I went to Epcot this past weekend for the Food and Wine Festival. I suffer from multiple cognitive disorders, including a severe panic disorder. I have all the clinical evaluations and meds to prove it. Even though I know that legally cast members arent allowed to ask for any proof of a disability, I feel like I apparently should have taken all of my proof. I was denied assistance and a DAS at Guest Services by not just the guest services cast member, but her higher-up coordinator. The coordinator was rude enough to tell me that it was only for children with autism who pose a danger to others in lines. I have been provided assistance for the past 3 years, and after that terrible humiliation, I highly doubt we will be renewing our passes this December. I have never felt as humiliated as I did in front of those guests and the cast members. At this point I honestly dont even know who to call or even complain about this experience to. Once that occurred, we ended up just leaving the park. I defiantly felt discriminated against just because I am 24 years old, and I do not look like I have anything wrong with me. Words honestly can't explain the humiliation I went through.



Been there, just this past Saturday.  Angry, Frustrated, Humiliated, ready to sell my 5 DVC contracts.  Epcot CMs have not been trained and it seems they pull the DAS guidelines out of their bums.  Try MK - you dont need to tell them about your panic disorder.  See if you can find Sue's response to my earlier post where she adds a link to Disney's official DAS policy.  There is certain language there you should use.  The CMs at City Hall seemed very well trained to me when I went there today with my son.


----------



## MEM

Rowanonfire said:


> I heard from a Epcot CM that this is 100% not true and they have no idea where these stories are coming from other then some confusion in conversation between CMs and guests.




We were told by a CM at Epcot that autism did not rate a DAS card because "obviously your son can walk"?!?!?


----------



## MEM

FrugalFashionista said:


> This whole process is new to me. This is the first time we have ever taken a vacation to a busy place like Disney. DS6 is on the spectrum and has a few quirks that are a concern for me while we are there. While he is 6 he has the speech capabilities of a 3 year old so trying to explain to him why we have to wait in such a long line is not going to make sense to him. He gets the idea of tickets so if I tell him we are going to get a ticket to come back later I can work with that. Add in his inability to stand still for long periods of time, sensory overload, strangers being in "his space", and his bathroom issue (when he says he has to go he means now) I get even more nervous.
> 
> I'm glad that we are only doing a 4 day trip. Maybe after this "trial run" we will be able to do a longer trip next time.



Go to City Hall at MK - those CMs are trained in the DAS.  Using it does require a lot of bouncing around but combine it with FP+ and some generous rest periods and you will be fine.  Just don't plan on a commando approach to park touring.


----------



## cmwade77

I have reported the situation at Epcot to the person that I have been taking to at Disney, she was not happy to say the least.


----------



## SueM in MN

Everyone take a deep breath and relax a minute.
In this whole thread, there have been a handful of people who have written about issues at Epcot. Most of the reports have not been new reports, but have just been repeating having read about a report on this thread.
So, not a lot of new reports; a lot of people talking about the same few reports.

And, there were a couple of reports where people said they were told DAS was just for children with autism and one parent of a child with autism who understood it was NOT for children with autism.

At least one Epcot CM posted on this thread that they were not saying either that DAS was only for children with autism or was not for children with autism.

So it all points to miscommunication and confusion being the root of the reports. The CM may be answering the question they understood the guest to ask, not the question the guest thought they asked. 
This is stressful for both guests and CMs and stress makes communication more difficult and miscommunication more likely.
There may be some who are having a harder time at the new system than others, but they are not out to make things difficult for guests.

If you are at a park and get an answer you think is not correct, it is a good idea to repeat it back - "I understood you to say xxxxxxxx. Is that what you meant?"
Ask for clarification and if you are still not clear, ask to speak to a manager. 

If you still have issues, email Disney at disability.services@disneyparks.com


lhall7 said:


> Are there any reports of anyone getting a DAS card without having a child with autism?  I am concerned as I have always gotten a GAC due to my condition.  We are traveling next month.


Yes.
There have been adults getting DAS cards.
Yes.
There have been people who do not have a child with autism getting DAS cards.

Some people who previously got a GAC may not get a DAS card. For example, Disney has said that people whose _needs are met _by having a wheelchair,  ECV, stroller as wheelchair or other mobility device and an accessible line/boarding will not need a DAS card. 
Disney has also said that some needs that previously were covered with a GAC stamp, like front row seating or avoiding stairs, will be handled at attractions, without the DAS.
Some of the people with those needs _ may have gotten a GAC before.

I also think that is where some of the "WDW is not giving DAS out to adults" may be coming from. They could be misunderstanding of the explanation of why a DAS card was not given out when that person previously got a GAC.


samnbilly said:



			I was hoping someone could maybe clear up the confusion as to the new system for my needs @ WDW in 2 wks. 

I have a chronic, progressive pain disorder that leaves me in severe pain (nerve pain) that affects my lower back, down both legs, ankles & feet. 
I have a pain pump that my life literally revolves around the doses. I can have a dose every 3 hrs  but it only lasts approx 2 hrs, so I have to either walk or stand & I'm unable to sit until the administration of the next dose. (sorry so descriptive) 

When I visit WDW, will I be able to possibly use the new system? I was hoping that I could go on some of the attractions according to the return time (if I'm able to get the new DAS) 
I won't be able to ride the rides if my backside is on fire ;(

Any help fellow Dis'ers can offer, I'd appreciate it.
		
Click to expand...

SEE BELOW.


mom23guys2 said:



			I am concerned about getting a return time DAS for my friend when we go next month. She has stage 4 cancer and is undergoing chemo.  She will be in a wheelchair but can not wait on long lines. It is too exhausting. We don't get to the park until afternoon and only stay for about 3 hours if that so FP really isn't an option. She really only goes on one or two rides in a park, TSM in HS and the Osbourne lights and maybe visiting the new Fantasyland in MK a few days later.
I thought this DAS return time thing would be a blessing. Last year she never even got to TSM because the wait was too long even with a wheelchair.

Is she going to have an issue getting a card?
		
Click to expand...

if you have not read the first post in this thread, you will want to read it so that you can explain the needs to the CM at Guest Relations.
If it seems that the need is mobility related, you need to be able to explain what needs you have besides mobility and/or why a mobility device alone can't meet your needs._


----------



## nataly33012

Sue, 
I am not trying to be rude, but I would just like to elaborate on my experience at Epcot GS on Saturday. I actually did the exact suggestions you posted of reiterating the response by the CM to clarify what they said. This is how the conversation went:

CM: "You should try using the FP system"
Me: "What if there are no more FP left for the day, or they are for 11:30pm?"
CM: "I'm sorry but that is the only option you have."
Me: "SO you are basically telling me that I am being denied any assistance such as a DAS?"
CM: "Yes. The DAS is meant only for children with autism who pose a danger to others in the queue."

That was all from a coordinator. The previous regular CM told me I could not get a DAS and my only option was for FP, and that is when I asked to speak with a manager. I was so humiliated and annoyed that I didn't even bother asking for a manager after speaking with that coordinator (I am not going to post the coordinator's name on the forum). I just wanted to get out of there. After that I just left GS. She made me feel so humiliated. I even asked my fiancé if heard correctly what she said, and he told me heard the same thing.  We even had the pdf open on our phones with the policy for the DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

MEM said:


> Been there, just this past Saturday.  Angry, Frustrated, Humiliated, ready to sell my 5 DVC contracts.  Epcot CMs have not been trained and it seems they pull the DAS guidelines out of their bums.  Try MK - you dont need to tell them about your panic disorder.  See if you can find Sue's response to my earlier post where she adds a link to Disney's official DAS policy.  There is certain language there you should use.  The CMs at City Hall seemed very well trained to me when I went there today with my son.



This is the link to Disney's DAS FAQs page on their website.
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/disney-parks-disability-access-service-card-fact-sheet/

The information is summarized and has some additions from other Disney and reputable sources in post one of this thread. But, if you have a smartphone, I would bookmark the Disney page so you can use the official written information in your dealings with them.


----------



## luv2sleep

Alright totally an aside but what's this autistic children posing a danger in the queue thing about? I cannot believe Disney is letting people use that line. That's really offensive. Right there tells you something isn't right. I hope they clear all of this up soon.


----------



## sammatt

buffettgirl said:


> as I understand it, if your ONLY need is accessibility and a main queue line isn't accessible, the CM will give you a return time equal to the wait in the main queue, to be used later, in the FP queue.  You would not need to obtain a DAS for this.   I think this is indicated in Sue M's first post.



I think the poster may be a bit concerned that a CM will tell her she should get a FP, instead of being given a return pass. I have been wondering the same thing. I'd hate to schedule my FP+ excluding BTMRR (under the assumption I can get a return pass instead), then be told I made a mistake. Make sense?


----------



## lovethattink

Just left the party. DAS could NOT be used for the princess M&G. I assume that is the same for Enchanted takes and Mickey.


----------



## cmwade77

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> Everyone take a deep breath and relax a minute.
> In this whole thread, there have been a handful of people who have written about issues at Epcot. Most of the reports have not been new reports, but have just been repeating having read about a report on this thread.
> So, not a lot of new reports; a lot of people talking about the same few reports.
> 
> And, there were a couple of reports where people said they were told DAS was just for children with autism and one parent of a child with autism who understood it was NOT for children with autism.
> 
> At least one Epcot CM posted on this thread that they were not saying either that DAS was only for children with autism or was not for children with autism.
> 
> So it all points to miscommunication and confusion being the root of the reports. The CM may be answering the question they understood the guest to ask, not the question the guest thought they asked.
> This is stressful for both guests and CMs and stress makes communication more difficult and miscommunication more likely.
> There may be some who are having a harder time at the new system than others, but they are not out to make things difficult for guests.
> 
> If you are at a park and get an answer you think is not correct, it is a good idea to repeat it back - "I understood you to say xxxxxxxx. Is that what you meant?"
> Ask for clarification and if you are still not clear, ask to speak to a manager.
> 
> If you still have issues, email Disney at disability.services@disneyparks.com
> 
> Yes.
> There have been adults getting DAS cards.
> Yes.
> There have been people who do not have a child with autism getting DAS cards.
> 
> Some people who previously got a GAC may not get a DAS card. For example, Disney has said that people whose needs are met by having a wheelchair,  ECV, stroller as wheelchair or other mobility device and an accessible line/boarding will not need a DAS card.
> Disney has also said that some needs that previously were covered with a GAC stamp, like front row seating or avoiding stairs, will be handled at attractions, without the DAS.
> Some of the people with those needs  may have gotten a GAC before.
> 
> I also think that is where some of the "WDW is not giving DAS out to adults" may be coming from. They could be misunderstanding of the explanation of why a DAS card was not given out when that person previously got a GAC.
> 
> SEE BELOW.
> 
> if you have not read the first post in this thread, you will want to read it so that you can explain the needs to the CM at Guest Relations.
> If it seems that the need is mobility related, you need to be able to explain what needs you have besides mobility and/or why a mobility device alone can't meet your needs.


Sue, I also have talked with people not on these boards that have had similar experiences at Epcot, these are people who have never heard about the Disboards, let alone this thread, but were aware of the New system. They even went to another Park and used the exact same words and for a DAS, so I definitely think that this is an Epcot issue.


----------



## Wishes Count

lovethattink said:


> Just left the party. DAS could NOT be used for the princess M&G. I assume that is the same for Enchanted takes and Mickey.



I could be wrong, but I believe this is because FP is not used during the parties. (I assume you were at MNSSHP tonight). I know that we were told that any character M&G that have a FP+ line would be DAS eligible. It may just be that it is not during the party


----------



## SueM in MN

nataly33012 said:


> Sue,
> I am not trying to be rude, but I would just like to elaborate on my experience at Epcot GS on Saturday. I actually did the exact suggestions you posted of reiterating the response by the CM to clarify what they said. This is how the conversation went:
> 
> CM: "You should try using the FP system"
> Me: "What if there are no more FP left for the day, or they are for 11:30pm?"
> CM: "I'm sorry but that is the only option you have."
> Me: "SO you are basically telling me that I am being denied any assistance such as a DAS?"
> CM: "Yes. The DAS is meant only for children with autism who pose a danger to others in the queue."
> 
> That was all from a coordinator. The previous regular CM told me I could not get a DAS and my only option was for FP, and that is when I asked to speak with a manager. I was so humiliated and annoyed that I didn't even bother asking for a manager after speaking with that coordinator (I am not going to post the coordinator's name on the forum). I just wanted to get out of there. After that I just left GS. She made me feel so humiliated. I even asked my fiancé if heard correctly what she said, and he told me heard the same thing.  We even had the pdf open on our phones with the policy for the DAS.


I started writing before 8pm (so, I think at post 611). 
Between my older daughter having phone issues she needed help with and my younger daughter needing care, I did not actually post what I was writing until much later. Moderating is a volunteer job and I am doing it around work and taking care of my family.

Your post and all those between post 611 and yours came in while I was typing.
So, I am not minimizing your concerns. It and the other complaints came in while I was typing.

I would still say that the best course is to clarify, if still a problem, ask to speak to a manager, and if still a problem, send an email.

Or, as MEM mentioned, try GR at another park.

I know that attraction CMs got a 90 minute course covering DAS basics, how to handle guests with disabilities and accommodations at the attractions they wok at. I don't remember the number of hours instruction CMs in Guest Relations got about DAS, but it was hours. 
As with any class, some people might 'get' it faster than others.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> Just left the party. DAS could NOT be used for the princess M&G. I assume that is the same for Enchanted takes and Mickey.





Wishes Count said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe this is because FP is not used during the parties. (I assume you were at MNSSHP tonight). I know that we were told that any character M&G that have a FP+ line would be DAS eligible. It may just be that it is not during the party


We've been to MNSSHP for the past 10 years and they have never used GACs and, as far as I know, have never used Fastpass either for the parties.

They are using DAS for any character attractions that have Fastpass according to what I have read on Disney literature.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

MEM said:


> Go to City Hall at MK - those CMs are trained in the DAS.  Using it does require a lot of bouncing around but combine it with FP+ and some generous rest periods and you will be fine.  Just don't plan on a commando approach to park touring.



No commando approach here. I'm planning on letting him lead the way. Of course there are a few things I'm planning on steering him towards. 

Our first day is HS so I am hoping we get knowledgable CMs. If not I think I can navigate that park without it as there are quite a few shows take in. 

I have to admit the stress of navigating the crowds with him almost equals my excitement to go to WDW.


----------



## lovethattink

Wishes Count said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe this is because FP is not used during the parties. (I assume you were at MNSSHP tonight). I know that we were told that any character M&G that have a FP+ line would be DAS eligible. It may just be that it is not during the party



You are correct. However, when I got a call in response to the email I sent to ......... this afternoon, I was told it could be used at the parties for any character meet and greet that had a posted time, she even vetified it with someone else and came back with a yes. There were two cm at fairytale hall standing at the entrance. The one took an attitude and told me to come back tomorrow. The other explained to me that for all special events the fp line is closed. He explained it nicely, but the other cm put a sour taste in my mouth with her attitude.


----------



## mrsksomeday

Have you emailed her back stating what happened?


----------



## lovethattink

mrsksomeday said:


> Have you emailed her back stating what happened?



I will call this morning.


----------



## Rowanonfire

sammatt said:


> I think the poster may be a bit concerned that a CM will tell her she should get a FP, instead of being given a return pass. I have been wondering the same thing. I'd hate to schedule my FP+ excluding BTMRR (under the assumption I can get a return pass instead), then be told I made a mistake. Make sense?



Yes this exactly.  Anyone have any experience?


----------



## lovethattink

Rowanonfire said:


> Yes this exactly.  Anyone have any experience?



I called Guest Services before we went to find out how things would work for ds.


----------



## buffettgirl

Rowanonfire said:


> Yes this exactly.  Anyone have any experience?



ah, I'm sorry.  I misunderstood.  

I'd like to hope that the CMs are reasonable in that if they're really providing equal access, a person with no mobility issue would always be able to have 2 options: 1) get in the standby line 2) get a FP for a time later. 

Since you cannot use option 1, through no fault of your own, because the line is not accessible,  it seems reasonable that the return time SHOULD be what they offer you.  It then gives you the same 2 options as any other person.  You should not be forced to obtain a FP who's time is far longer than a standard wait.   And that's probably exactly how I would explain it to the CM, if they gave you issues.


----------



## samnbilly

I've been reading many of the posts to try & plan for my needs for my upcoming trip. 

I've read where people didn't receive the new DAS because of varied reasons. 

I'm not worrying about waiting to get on or see an attraction. I am worried that because my life revolves so much in the timing of my administered pain pump meds that I won't be able to enjoy anything with my family. 

My pain pump for my chronic pain & nerve disorder can only give me so many doses in a day & doesn't last the entire time before my next dose, so for that hour in between (I get one dose every 3 hrs & it only lasts 2-it's been a work in progress with the pain Dr.) I'm unable to sit for an hour. I will also have to go to the First Aid station to give wait the time needed laying back so it works properly. 

This is my first trip since 2008 & I need an ECV (instead of a W/C, because I'm not able to walk as much & my DH had neck surgery) 

Is it ppl with mobility issues that aren't getting a DAS? 

I'm worried that they will see me as someone with a mobility issue & not the severe pain issue. 
I don't have any issue with waiting until I'm pain free enough that I can enjoy an attraction. 

I know this system is new, but my trip is in less than 2 wks & I just want to be able to enjoy some attractions that I can, while my family can also enjoy the ones I can't (while we're waiting for a return time)-

Any advice or suggestions? 
I haven't been able to do my FP+ yet because my reservation has had a prob with the tickets not showing up in one system, but showing up in another:Confusing!


----------



## lanejudy

People with "just" mobility issues are not using DAS.

What I suggest you do is think about exactly how your pain meds schedule will impact your ability to wait in lines.  Then explain that to Guest Relations.  Don't discuss mobility, etc.  Don't simply state "severe pain issue."  Your post above has some good starting points to discuss how your life revolves around the schedule and that you will need to be at First Aid at specific times to administer the meds.

If you are refused a DAS, request to speak with that CM's immediate manager.  And then that person's manager.  If still refused, I've read suggestions to try at a different park.  MK definitely seems to be getting good "reviews" for how DAS is being handled.  Sounds like Epcot might have some training issues, but hopefully by the time of your trip that will be resolved.

I so think you'll be fine with your request.  Please report back after your trip so we know how it worked for you!

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## TRICKY_TINK

luv2sleep said:


> Alright totally an aside but what's this autistic children posing a danger in the queue thing about? I cannot believe Disney is letting people use that line. That's really offensive. Right there tells you something isn't right. I hope they clear all of this up soon.



I agree. My Son is autistic and honestly he has done a lot of growing up over the last few years. I am hoping we do not need the DAS at all. I will find out in a few weeks. If I do go for one and they ask if my kid is a danger to others, I cannot say yes. For it's just not possible for 9 yr old to be. At least not an autistic one. Although he has kicked me a few times in his life..


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Anybody have any experience of  CM position towards adults with autism? It's not like you reach 18 and it disappears.


----------



## lovethattink

We went to Epcot this morning. Our first stop was to the characters. The wait time was 10 minutes, but as luck would have it, by the time I pulled out ds's DAS from the backpack, it was up to 15. I handed his card to the cm and she wrote down the time. She told me she had to give us a return time because it's a 15 minute wait. We expected that when we saw the time change.

We headed over to Journey Into Imagination and I looked down at the time. She wrote down 14 minutes later as his return time?

Any way, someone along the way saw me pull his DAS out and asked us how it was going. That person said the times written on his card for each attraction were the exact wait times. So I guess ds got a bonus of 1 minute. 

Did policy change between last Wednesday and today?


----------



## ratlenhum

FrugalFashionista said:


> All I have seen are reports from MK and Epcot. I'm curious about HS as that is the first park we are hitting on our trip.



We got ours no problem at HS on 10/9. We were actually the first DAS issued at the outside GS. Barely any questions asked. They asked what my son needed. I said I wasn't sure how to explain without trying the DAS first and perhaps coming back later if just getting return times didn't help. They took my sons picture and we were done in less than 10 minutes


----------



## ratlenhum

lovethattink said:


> Just left the party. DAS could NOT be used for the princess M&G. I assume that is the same for Enchanted takes and Mickey.



Probably because there are no fast passes during the party?  We used DAS for enchanted tales during regular hours


----------



## ArielRae

lovethattink said:


> We went to Epcot this morning. Our first stop was to the characters. The wait time was 10 minutes, but as luck would have it, by the time I pulled out ds's DAS from the backpack, it was up to 15. I handed his card to the cm and she wrote down the time. She told me she had to give us a return time because it's a 15 minute wait. We expected that when we saw the time change.
> 
> We headed over to Journey Into Imagination and I looked down at the time. She wrote down 14 minutes later as his return time?
> Any way, someone along the way saw me pull his DAS out and asked us how it was going. That person said the times written on his card for each attraction were the exact wait times. So I guess ds got a bonus of 1 minute.
> 
> Did policy change between last Wednesday and today?



I don't know if they had a policy change. I can't find anything on their website about if it is 10min or less you can walk on or about them supposed to subtract 10min from the wait time to account for the wait in the FP line to get on.

Here is what I found:


> What is a Disability Access Service Card and how does it work?
> The DAS Card is designed to accommodate guests who arent able to wait in a conventional queue environment due to a disability (including non-apparent disabilities). A Disability Access Service Card will be issued at Guest Relations main entrance locations and will offer guests a return time for attractions based on the current wait time. As soon as the Guest finishes one attraction, they can receive a return time for another. This service can be used in addition to Disneys FASTPASS Service and Disney FastPass+ service.



Also I think everyone going that has a smart phone should have this link below available to pull up on their phone on demand. It clearly states on their site who can get a card and how it works. guest services can't argue with disney's own website.

Save this link to your phones. Official Disney PDF:
https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...ervices/disability_access_service_card_01.pdf


----------



## intheshadows

Be sure to explain your *needs. *

"I can't wait in line" will receive an answer of "then may I suggest use of a mobility device or our fastpass system?"

PM me for a less general answer.


----------



## Iggipolka

My wife is very worried about the whole DAS issue as she has cognitive and psychiatric issues related to military service, that greatly impact her ability to manage touring the parks w/o assistance. She's pretty much spiraled down into stating "We're going to sell our DVC points and not go to Disney anymore." 

My hope is that our upcoming trip to WDW in February will change her mind, but I do think that we won't be traveling during peak times of year anymore. This is unfortunate, since our kids and extended family can only visit when school isn't in session.

I'm really disappointed in the change to the DAS and have written to Disney to express my concerns.  I hope that they are paying attention to the feedback they are getting.


----------



## Schmeck

Iggipolka said:


> My wife is very worried about the whole DAS issue as she has cognitive and psychiatric issues related to military service, that greatly impact her ability to manage touring the parks w/o assistance. She's pretty much spiraled down into stating "We're going to sell our DVC points and not go to Disney anymore."
> 
> My hope is that our upcoming trip to WDW in February will change her mind, but I do think that we won't be traveling during peak times of year anymore. This is unfortunate, since our kids and extended family can only visit when school isn't in session.
> 
> I'm really disappointed in the change to the DAS and have written to Disney to express my concerns.  I hope that they are paying attention to the feedback they are getting.



How can you be disappointed when you haven't tried it yet?  To me, it sounds like everyone has made up their minds that it's not going to work, and they haven't even tried it yet.


----------



## tinkerpea

Schmeck said:


> How can you be disappointed when you haven't tried it yet?  To me, it sounds like everyone has made up their minds that it's not going to work, and they haven't even tried it yet.



Because its obvious to many who live with certain conditions and would have used FP and touring plans in the past that the DAS card will not be enough for "some" up enjoy the parks.

Some people without even trying out the new system will already know from daily life struggles that this wont work, by all means many can say "you have not tried it yet" and for others they will try and it will work,but there are those that this system just wont be enough for.


----------



## Schmeck

tinkerpea said:


> Because its obvious to many who live with certain conditions and would have used FP and touring plans in the past that the DAS card will not be enough for "some" up enjoy the parks.
> 
> Some people without even trying out the new system will already know from daily life struggles that this wont work, by all means many can say "you have not tried it yet" and for others they will try and it will work,but there are those that this system just wont be enough for.



Nothing in the world stays the same, and how do guests with disabilities handle those changes outside of WDW? If they don't handle them, then the programs they are in should be held accountable for not doing their jobs. Our students at school learn all about 'blooper days', because the best laid plans get destroyed by a fire drill, or a broken copy machine, or an absent teacher. 

No, the DAS is not unlimited FP access like the old GAC. Are people not willing to try it because they are used to that special access, or unwilling to go the extra step and schedule FP+, use FP, and the DAS? (That's like having 5 GAC-like experiences for attractions, and they work for more attractions than the old GAC used to as well.) I don't see Disney changing their policy to allow any old GAC-like access. I've got a call back number from GS on my answering machine, and I will be discussing this very issue with them some time this week.


----------



## OurBigTrip

Iggipolka said:


> My wife is very worried about the whole DAS issue as she has cognitive and psychiatric issues related to military service, that greatly impact her ability to manage touring the parks w/o assistance. She's pretty much spiraled down into stating "We're going to sell our DVC points and not go to Disney anymore."
> 
> My hope is that our upcoming trip to WDW in February will change her mind, but I do think that we won't be traveling during peak times of year anymore. This is unfortunate, since our kids and extended family can only visit when school isn't in session.
> 
> I'm really disappointed in the change to the DAS and have written to Disney to express my concerns.  I hope that they are paying attention to the feedback they are getting.



First, thanks to your wife for her service.

Second, she'll have assistance - she won't have to wait in the lines, she can be away from the crowds and noise while she waits.  Or, she can take in shows or rides with shorter wait times, since, for very good reason, the DAS return is a beginning return time, not a hard and fast return time.


----------



## samnbilly

Thx for some of the input. 

Honestly, I'm not upset with the change. I'm worried because I heard of other ppl not getting a DAS. 

I have to adjust my entire life according to this pump (it has numbing medicine in it to help put out the "fire" 

Will they see it as a mobility issue & not give me one? 

I feel that I can work with the return times, etc. 
as I said, I'm going to have to go to First aid to admin my dose. 

I'm just looking for some assistance, not start another, This wasn't a FOTL Pass! 

What do I say? My nerve pain makes me unable to wait in lines at certain times, but other times I can?? So confused!!! 

For example-if the line was 50 min & I gave myself a pain pump dose 1hr & 45min ago, I cannot wait in that lime because I won't be able to sit down, but if they change my return time, I will be able to? Ugh


----------



## OurBigTrip

samnbilly said:


> Thx for some of the input.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not upset with the change. I'm worried because I heard of other ppl not getting a DAS.
> 
> I have to adjust my entire life according to this pump (it has numbing medicine in it to help put out the "fire"
> 
> Will they see it as a mobility issue & not give me one?
> 
> I feel that I can work with the return times, etc.
> as I said, I'm going to have to go to First aid to admin my dose.
> 
> I'm just looking for some assistance, not start another, This wasn't a FOTL Pass!
> 
> What do I say? My nerve pain makes me unable to wait in lines at certain times, but other times I can?? So confused!!!
> 
> For example-if the line was 50 min & I gave myself a pain pump dose 1hr & 45min ago, I cannot wait in that lime because I won't be able to sit down, but if they change my return time, I will be able to? Ugh




I would tell them that you have to administer pain medication at exact times during the day, and that while you don't mind waiting for a ride, you can't be stuck in a line when it comes time to administer the medication.  Having a DAS, where you can wait outside of the lines and where you aren't tied to an exact return time will give you the flexibility you need to administer your pain meds on the required schedule.


----------



## Nixie

I am not worried because I don't think we will even be trying for one. I am not good at expressing myself and the thought of having to go to guest services to explain what our needs are and why (infront of my children may I add) doesn't sound like fun. It actually sounds like an anxiety producing moment to me. We made I through one trip without one (because I didn't even know they existed). I think with careful planning, FP+, and such we will do what we can. I think for my daughter's needs we will just ask at the rides that have those moving sidewalks to slow them down or stop them. For my son, we will just proceed how we do at other places. We will circle him if in a big crowd, not wait in lines if they are over 20 mins, try and keep a reg eating and break schedule, and just try and go with the flow. I know we will not be able to accomplish everything, but I will try to do as much as we can.


----------



## Wishes Count

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Anybody have any experience of  CM position towards adults with autism? It's not like you reach 18 and it disappears.



DAS is based on what accommodations you need, not your age, so guests of all ages can be accommodated.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Wishes Count

ArielRae said:


> I don't know if they had a policy change. I can't find anything on their website about if it is 10min or less you can walk on or about them supposed to subtract 10min from the wait time to account for the wait in the FP line to get on.
> 
> Here is what I found:
> 
> Also I think everyone going that has a smart phone should have this link below available to pull up on their phone on demand. It clearly states on their site who can get a card and how it works. guest services can't argue with disney's own website.
> 
> Save this link to your phones. Official Disney PDF:
> https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/media/wdpro-assets/help/guest-services/cognitive-disabilities-services/disability_access_service_card_01.pdf



I'm just curious. What do you feel is being denied   Or what is happening that you feel is contradictory to Disney's official information?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cmwade77

Nixie said:


> I am not worried because I don't think we will even be trying for one. I am not good at expressing myself and the thought of having to go to guest services to explain what our needs are and why (infront of my children may I add) doesn't sound like fun. It actually sounds like an anxiety producing moment to me. We made I through one trip without one (because I didn't even know they existed). I think with careful planning, FP+, and such we will do what we can. I think for my daughter's needs we will just ask at the rides that have those moving sidewalks to slow them down or stop them. For my son, we will just proceed how we do at other places. We will circle him if in a big crowd, not wait in lines if they are over 20 mins, try and keep a reg eating and break schedule, and just try and go with the flow. I know we will not be able to accomplish everything, but I will try to do as much as we can.



I am curious how you handle expressing your needs when not at the parks? 

Another alternative to verbally explaining is to write down your needs and simply explain when you hand them the note that you are not good at verbally explaining, so you wrote it down for them, that way they don't think it's a doctor's note that they won't look at.

Now, by all means if you can work around needing the assistance, go for it, but my point is that if you need the assistance, there are ways to ask for it without having to be able to express yourself verbally.

Based on my experience at DCA on Friday, I think I am going to write out things that I have to explain at each attraction in a brief manner, so that a CM can see what my needs are at a glance. It does get tiring to say that you need to avoid stairs, etc. at each and every attraction that something might apply to, but there is a way that *I* can handle it to make it easier on me. Disney used to do this for me under the GAC; however, they were limited by the stamps they had. For example, I can't handle turnstiles in many cases and there was no stamp for that, but I am able to explain this on my own card. As a result, this may turn out to work better for many people.


----------



## livndisney

Wishes Count said:


> I'm just curious. What do you feel is being denied   Or what is happening that you feel is contradictory to Disney's official information?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Last week we were told 10 minutes were deducted from the wait time when issuing a return time.


----------



## OneMoreTry

ratlenhum said:


> We got ours no problem at HS on 10/9. We were actually the first DAS issued at the outside GS. Barely any questions asked. They asked what my son needed. I said I wasn't sure how to explain without trying the DAS first and perhaps coming back later if just getting return times didn't help. They took my sons picture and we were done in less than 10 minutes



Our experience was very similar in MK on 10/9.  The CM didn't second guess me when I told him that our DD couldn't wait in a long line.  I told him that she would "act out" but didn't go into a list of all her behaviors -- which he didn't ask me to.

However, it is obvious that DD is severely delayed developmentally -- maybe that was why he didn't challenge what I was saying.  From what has been posted here I'm glad we didn't get our card at Epcot.

We did use it at Epcot on 10/10 and had no problems.  We used it for Soarin and Test Track and were given return times of the StandBy time minus 10 minutes.  The only time we didn't get StandBy minus ten minutes was at Space Mountain where they let us right on when the StandBy time was 20 min.


----------



## WantToGoNow

The times put on dd's DAS seemed random to me.  Granted, we got it on Thursday and came home on Saturday and only used it 5 times.   Twice it was 10 minutes less, once it was 15 minutes less, once it was the same as the standby time and the other time it was longer than the standby time. That was at the Little Mermaid ride at MK.  As we approached the line, the standby time said 40 minutes, when I got to the podium the CM asked another person what the wait time was and he said 50 minutes, she wrote a time 45 minutes later, then I walked back past the sign and it said the standby was 30 minutes, I went back to the podium but she would not change it.  I should have had her cross it off and write a new time but I didn't think about it at that time.  It didn't matter though because we did something else and then came back.

We used the FP+ and regular FP most of the time. The first 2 days my KTTW cards would not work in the FP machines but I tried again on the 3rd day and they worked fine after that.


----------



## Nixie

cmwade77 said:


> I am curious how you handle expressing your needs when not at the parks?
> 
> Another alternative to verbally explaining is to write down your needs and simply explain when you hand them the note that you are not good at verbally explaining, so you wrote it down for them, that way they don't think it's a doctor's note that they won't look at.
> 
> Now, by all means if you can work around needing the assistance, go for it, but my point is that if you need the assistance, there are ways to ask for it without having to be able to express yourself verbally.
> 
> Based on my experience at DCA on Friday, I think I am going to write out things that I have to explain at each attraction in a brief manner, so that a CM can see what my needs are at a glance. It does get tiring to say that you need to avoid stairs, etc. at each and every attraction that something might apply to, but there is a way that *I* can handle it to make it easier on me. Disney used to do this for me under the GAC; however, they were limited by the stamps they had. For example, I can't handle turnstiles in many cases and there was no stamp for that, but I am able to explain this on my own card. As a result, this may turn out to work better for many people.



I pretty much don't have to explain my kiddos needs anywhere else but the doctor's office and school.

Be prepared for an information dump ahead lol.  I am an adult that very recently was diagnosed with Asperger's. It came about because my son was recently diagnosed as well. I am really not comfortable with the idea of aving to go somewhere to someone I don't know and explain my kids needs. It feels really "off" to me.  I don't really know of a better way to describe it. I would much rather just deal with everything than go through that. Now, we won't be able to completely avoid explaining what my daughter needs. Last time we had an extra adult with us and someone was able to hold her up on those moving sidewalks. This time it will just me and my hubby with all four kiddos. I can have hubby advocate for my daughters needs at those rides.  When it comes to my son, a lot of his needs are similar to mind. I can't handle the crowds. I HATE people touching me. I get very overwhelmed very quickly at Disney and need some "timeouts" to clear my head. I love the place, don't get me wrong, but it is sensory overload! I guess since I understand what my son is going through, it is easy for me to make adjustments and accomdations myself for him (if that make sense??).


----------



## Wishes Count

livndisney said:


> Last week we were told 10 minutes were deducted from the wait time when issuing a return time.



That is the policy. It could be that because it is so new attractions cast maybe confused or forget. I would just politely inquire if you got an incorrect return time and you shouldn't have an issue with them correcting it.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## TreeSapp

mom23guys2 said:


> I am concerned about getting a return time DAS for my friend when we go next month. She has stage 4 cancer and is undergoing chemo.  She will be in a wheelchair but can not wait on long lines. It is too exhausting. We don't get to the park until afternoon and only stay for about 3 hours if that so FP really isn't an option. She really only goes on one or two rides in a park, TSM in HS and the Osbourne lights and maybe visiting the new Fantasyland in MK a few days later.
> I thought this DAS return time thing would be a blessing. Last year she never even got to TSM because the wait was too long even with a wheelchair.
> 
> Is she going to have an issue getting a card?



If she's going through chemo, I'd probably mention poor-immune response (stay away from as many people's germs as possible) and sudden onset nausea (need to get to rest room quickly).


----------



## samnbilly

OurBigTrip said:


> I would tell them that you have to administer pain medication at exact times during the day, and that while you don't mind waiting for a ride, you can't be stuck in a line when it comes time to administer the medication.  Having a DAS, where you can wait outside of the lines and where you aren't tied to an exact return time will give you the flexibility you need to administer your pain meds on the required schedule.



Thank you!! 

Do you know what you know what you need, but sometimes have a hard time explaining it? 

That's what I feel like. I appreciate the help!!


----------



## intheshadows

Iggipolka said:


> My wife is very worried about the whole DAS issue as she has cognitive and psychiatric issues related to military service, that greatly impact her ability to manage touring the parks w/o assistance. She's pretty much spiraled down into stating "We're going to sell our DVC points and not go to Disney anymore."
> 
> My hope is that our upcoming trip to WDW in February will change her mind, but I do think that we won't be traveling during peak times of year anymore. This is unfortunate, since our kids and extended family can only visit when school isn't in session.
> 
> I'm really disappointed in the change to the DAS and have written to Disney to express my concerns.  I hope that they are paying attention to the feedback they are getting.



I sent you a PM. I hope the information is useful to you.


----------



## SueM in MN

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Anybody have any experience of  CM position towards adults with autism? It's not like you reach 18 and it disappears.





Wishes Count said:


> DAS is based on what accommodations you need, not your age, so guests of all ages can be accommodated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Thanks Wishes Count.

Age is not the issue. Needs are.


Wishes Count said:


> That is the policy. It could be that because it is so new attractions cast maybe confused or forget. I would just politely inquire if you got an incorrect return time and you shouldn't have an issue with them correcting it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


The new policy just started a week ago, so it's understandable that there would be some discrepancies.


TreeSapp said:


> If she's going through chemo, I'd probably mention poor-immune response (stay away from as many people's germs as possible) and sudden onset nausea (need to get to rest room quickly).


Yes.
Think about the needs, not the diagnosis.
What needs does she have that can't be met just by having the wheelchair?


----------



## cmwade77

Nixie said:


> I pretty much don't have to explain my kiddos needs anywhere else but the doctor's office and school.
> 
> Be prepared for an information dump ahead lol.  I am an adult that very recently was diagnosed with Asperger's. It came about because my son was recently diagnosed as well. I am really not comfortable with the idea of aving to go somewhere to someone I don't know and explain my kids needs. It feels really "off" to me.  I don't really know of a better way to describe it. I would much rather just deal with everything than go through that. Now, we won't be able to completely avoid explaining what my daughter needs. Last time we had an extra adult with us and someone was able to hold her up on those moving sidewalks. This time it will just me and my hubby with all four kiddos. I can have hubby advocate for my daughters needs at those rides.  When it comes to my son, a lot of his needs are similar to mind. I can't handle the crowds. I HATE people touching me. I get very overwhelmed very quickly at Disney and need some "timeouts" to clear my head. I love the place, don't get me wrong, but it is sensory overload! I guess since I understand what my son is going through, it is easy for me to make adjustments and accomdations myself for him (if that make sense??).


I certainly understand that you can make adjustments. Ultimately you have to do what is right for you. But, I think in your case a DAS would make sense, at least in my opinion, as it would reduce the crowded spaces you are in. If you are not comfortable explaining, perhaps having you husband advocate for you and your son at GR would be better or as I said, handing a note. As I said, you ultimately have to make the right decision for you and your family, just a friendly observation as to what might make the parks more enjoyable and perhaps allow you to stay a little longer and as a result do a little more each day.


----------



## schepp

I am probably going to hit a nerve with a lot of folks but I feel a certain aspect of this conversation is missing namely the law or ADA Title III. As part of my job with the government I have to deal ADA and ABA.  I also have a DD that is in a wheelchair, has had her Make-a-Wish trip and her doctors have stated they are surprised she has made it this long so I do have an understanding of what disability means.

During her Wish trip we were given a GAC and didnt realize anyone other than a Wish child could get one because of the special privileges it provided.  In the last six visits to DL, DCA and WDW we only asked once for a GAC after reading about it on the DIS.  We found that it provided little difference in the way we enjoyed the park.  Lines are lines and you are at the most popular theme park chain in the world.

My personal opinion is that Disney was using the GAC as an easy way to make guests happy who may or may not have a real disability issue.  Just sprinkle a little pixie dust on it and it will take care of it's self.  When the GAC finally became overwhelmed by the number of requests and abuse they decided to fall in line and use the same accommodation system their competition was already using.

The GAC and now DAS is an accommodation system that in a lot of cases is not required by law.  To require Accommodation an individual must have a disability.  An individual with a disability is a person who --Has a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more _major life activities_, or has a record of such impairment, or is regarded as having such impairment.  The key point here is that it substantially limits one or more _major life activities_.  "_Major life activities_" include functions such as caring for oneself, performing manual tasks, walking, seeing, hearing, speaking, breathing, learning, and working.

Once those two criteria have been met then you must look at how the existing attraction in this case is preventing the individual Equal Access.  If the standard access line is not wide enough to accommodate a wheelchair then an alternate method of access must be provided.  Visual and hearing impairments must also be made equal as much as possible.  If the proposed accommodation fundamentally changes the attraction, violates safety or exceeds equality then it is normally not provided.  Not waiting in line is normally not meeting the test as a Major Life Activity.

While I know I have probably upset people let me also say I think what Disney was doing with the GAC was a very good public relations tool to help guests which challenges and disabilities enjoy the parks.  I fully understand the desire of parents to want their children to enjoy their time at the parks because it may have been the only place where that could actually happen.  As a disabled veteran I know what it is like to have times of difficulty getting around and a little help is really appreciated.

The DAS is a very new attempt to correct an issue that grew untenable.  It will take time to get all CMs singing the same song.  Some people will not get a DAS and feel they have been deprived a right or privilege.  Most will be patient as the issue resolves itself.  Regardless of how it all turns out Disney is a place where Dreams have come true and will continue to come true in the future.

As part of this post I have included significant parts of *ADA Title III*

*II. Overview of Requirements *

Public accommodations must -- 

Provide goods and services in an integrated setting, unless separate or different measures are necessary to ensure equal opportunity. 

Eliminate unnecessary eligibility standards or rules that deny individuals with disabilities an equal opportunity to enjoy the goods and services of a place of public accommodation. 

Make reasonable modifications in policies, practices, and procedures that deny equal access to individuals with disabilities, unless a fundamental alteration would result in the nature of the goods and services provided. 

Furnish auxiliary aids when necessary to ensure effective communication, unless an undue burden or fundamental alteration would result.

Remove architectural and structural communication barriers in existing facilities where readily achievable. 

Provide readily achievable alternative measures when removal of barriers is not readily achievable.

Provide equivalent transportation services and purchase accessible vehicles in certain circumstances. 

Maintain accessible features of facilities and equipment.

Design and construct new facilities and, when undertaking alterations, alter existing facilities in accordance with the Americans with Disabilities Act Accessibility Guidelines issued by the Architectural and Transportation Barriers Compliance Board and incorporated in the final Department of Justice title III regulation.

A public accommodation is not required to provide personal devices such as wheelchairs; individually prescribed devices (e.g., prescription eyeglasses or hearing aids); or services of a personal nature including assistance in eating, toileting, or dressing.

A public accommodation may not discriminate against an individual or entity because of the known disability of a person with whom the individual or entity is known to associate. 

Commercial facilities are only subject to the requirement that new construction and alterations conform to the ADA Accessibility Guidelines. The other requirements applicable to public accommodations listed above do not apply to commercial facilities. 

Private entities offering certain examinations or courses (i.e., those related to applications, licensing, certification, or credentialing for secondary or postsecondary education, professional, or trade purposes) must offer them in an accessible place and manner or offer alternative accessible arrangements. 

*III. "Individuals with Disabilities" *

The Americans with Disabilities Act provides comprehensive civil rights protections for "individuals with disabilities". 

An individual with a disability is a person who -- 

Has a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more major life activities, or

Has a record of such an impairment, or 

Is regarded as having such an impairment. 

Examples of physical or mental impairments include, but are not limited to, such contagious and noncontagious diseases and conditions as orthopedic, visual, speech, and hearing impairments; cerebral palsy, epilepsy, muscular dystrophy, multiple sclerosis, cancer, heart disease, diabetes, mental retardation, emotional illness, specific learning disabilities, HIV disease (whether symptomatic or asymptomatic), tuberculosis, drug addiction, and alcoholism. Homosexuality and bisexuality are not physical or mental impairments under the ADA.

"Major life activities" include functions such as caring for oneself, performing manual tasks, walking, seeing, hearing, speaking, breathing, learning, and working.


----------



## SueM in MN

Nixie said:


> I pretty much don't have to explain my kiddos needs anywhere else but the doctor's office and school.
> 
> Be prepared for an information dump ahead lol.  I am an adult that very recently was diagnosed with Asperger's. It came about because my son was recently diagnosed as well. I am really not comfortable with the idea of aving to go somewhere to someone I don't know and explain my kids needs. It feels really "off" to me.  I don't really know of a better way to describe it. I would much rather just deal with everything than go through that. Now, we won't be able to completely avoid explaining what my daughter needs. Last time we had an extra adult with us and someone was able to hold her up on those moving sidewalks. This time it will just me and my hubby with all four kiddos. I can have hubby advocate for my daughters needs at those rides.  When it comes to my son, a lot of his needs are similar to mind. I can't handle the crowds. I HATE people touching me. I get very overwhelmed very quickly at Disney and need some "timeouts" to clear my head. I love the place, don't get me wrong, but it is sensory overload! I guess since I understand what my son is going through, it is easy for me to make adjustments and accomdations myself for him (if that make sense??).


Also, keep in mind that there is no RULE that people with special needs are required to use DAS. 
It's just another tool that is available to meet needs.

A lot of people in the past got a GAC, but seldom used it to access attractions. They used it more for 'insurance'  and only used it when they felt they really needed it. Others used it more often.

So, if you feel like you just can't ask for a DAS and would rather just deal with  everything, you can do that. If you find it is too difficult or change your mind, you can always go to Guest Relations and discuss your issues and see how a DAS might help you.
There is no rule that says you need to request a DAS as soon as you enter the park. 

Even with a DAS, using Fastpass and information from different touring plan websites will help you. The 2 people recommend most for WDW are www.touringplans.com and www.easywdw.com
We don't follow a plan exactly - we use it to know which park is likely to be least busy and which area of the park will be least busy. That is a big help both with attractions and just generally avoiding crowds.

If you haven't looked at Disney's new Guidebook for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities, you might find it very helpful. It includes a lot of helpful information for ANY guests with disabilities, not only the ones it was written for.
You might find the list of quiet places to be very helpful.
This thread has a link to the guidebooks for DL and WDW in post 9
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3179398


----------



## KPeveler

Schepp - you have a point.  Technically, Disney could do a lot less than they do now, which includes more than the DAS system. For example, Disney has several shows in WDW and DL that have sign language interpreters present at set times.  In DL it is 4 days a week, in WDW it is every day.  ASL Interpreters are very expensive to pay, and Disney really does not need to have them there like they do.  They would be meeting the law by saying the interpreters are available "upon request" like before.  But the interpreters are still there, which is truly awesome for us locals who are either deaf/hard of hearing, use sign as a primary or alternate means of communication, or are learning to sign.

The law really has not caught up to what constitutes a "disability" for a lot of people, for example, on the autism spectrum.  Some people are not able to perform those activities of daily living (ADLs) as you listed, and there are some who can perform the ADLs but more complex situations like Disney is difficult or impossible with some form of help.

This is an area of law which is still developing, as more is learned about disorders like autism, and currently it is a very murky area of law indeed.  It is easy for both parties to claim they are in the right with regards to the law and who "must" get accommodation and what that "must" be - and only a court and more legislation can decide anything.

And none of what I just said helps in the parks.

So Disney is doing the best they can, trying to provide "equal" access while not endangering anyone.  Disney was the last theme park to move to a system like the DAS, and this system will only get easier, in my opinion, as technology increases (with a few bumps along the way of course - nothing is perfect).  

I have not tried the DAS in WDW, and I cannot speak to the behavior of CMs or guests.  I do know that Disney has absolutely no interest in making the lives of guests with disabilities harder - if nothing else, it reduces their revenue.  And I like to think they actually care - hence adding wheelchair or transfer vehicles to as many rides as possible.

I do not doubt that Disney can defend their new system in court (they certainly have enough lawyers).  All we can do now is wait, try it, and give feedback.  I know I have talked to every manager and lead I see when I encounter a problem.  

I have been to Disney park enough, however, to know that they really do want to make magic, and really do want to have the best system they can to provide equal access for guests.


----------



## alizesmom

Schlep, I also agree with you. WDW has done so much more than required. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Danny and Erica

Thanks to everyone for writing their concerns. I have used GAC because of severe neck disc and nerve conditions.  I have 4 gedenerative discs that out of place and touch nerves in my neck.  Walking, standing and sitting for periods of time cause the spasms and pain to be unbearable. I have had surgery to repair 2 discs but still have more to go. A wheel chair is not an optin because sitting is not a relief. 
I agree with a previous post that DVC points will have to be sold if DAS is not an option anymore. Taking medicine to eliminate pain that can be avoided is a safer choice. 

I have written letters to find out what options I would have.  I pray that something makes the trip easier.

If anyone can give some advice please PM me......   Thanks


----------



## Disfanx4

I have a trip coming up in just over 2 weeks, I did like most other people have a major freak out when I heard about the changes. But since then I have calmed down and tried to make it work using all the tools available to me at this point.  I have 2 daughters on the complete opposite ends of the spectrum so I hade to work with 1 that rides and 1 that doesn't except a chosen few but loves meet and greets as she thinks all the characters are her real friends.  So here is what I worked out today for our first day at Epcot

Breakfast at BC 9:45
10:45-11:45 Fast pass+ test track for youngest and hubby, will hit the back end of this and get a DAS return time for character spot and take older daughter to play in the magic fountains while we wait
Use DAS return for character spot
Get another return time with DAS for character spot
11:45-12:45 fastpass+ time for soarin again for younger and hubby
Check out stuffys or do character spot again depending on return time while we wait
12:45-1:45 nemo for everyone

Everyone happy hopefully lunch and a walk around World and Voila DONE

now I'm not saying this will happen lol but it is definitely possible on a good day, also I can still throw in regular fasts passes and more DAS if necessary
Just finished magic kingdom day which was totally doable as well with the help of regular fast passes.  I don't think anyone will really know how it works for their family until you try it once or twice as there will be good days and bad ones where I will end up throwing all this out the window, but by doing a little more planning on my part then I used to I think we will be ok


----------



## SueM in MN

I am going to move this to the WDW DAS thread.
We have been trying to keep the threads together in one place rather than have a whole board full of DAS questions.


Danny and Erica said:


> Thanks to everyone for writing their concerns. I have used GAC because of severe neck disc and nerve conditions.  I have 4 gedenerative discs that out of place and touch nerves in my neck.  Walking, standing and sitting for periods of time cause the spasms and pain to be unbearable. I have had surgery to repair 2 discs but still have more to go. A wheel chair is not an optin because sitting is not a relief.
> I agree with a previous post that DVC points will have to be sold if DAS is not an option anymore. Taking medicine to eliminate pain that can be avoided is a safer choice.
> 
> I have written letters to find out what options I would have.  I pray that something makes the trip easier.
> 
> If anyone can give some advice please PM me......   Thanks


First, I would suggest you check out post one of the WDW DAS thread. It has a list of FAQs about DAS.

You need to explain your needs when you go to a Guest Relations to request a DAS card. Being able to use a Return Time would allow you to wait outside of the line where you could walk, stand, sit, whatever while you wait.

You also need to be aware that at some attractions all guests have to stand for a period of time unless they have a mobility device with them. Most of them are either shows or rides that load in batches. DAS cards won't help with those standing waits because they are part of the attraction, not waiting in line.
There is a post on page 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread that lists those attractions for WDW. 

Also, even with a DAS, there is a tremendous amount of walking in a day at WDW. On our last trip, we walked at least 6 miles in a day in the parks. And we were not exactly commando touring. We had 2 people with us who were not used to bring physically active, my DD in her wheelchair and an over 80 yr old grandma.

You might also want to look at other mobility devices - for example, some people in similar situations use a rollator - which is a wheeled walker with a fold down seat. The person using it can walk using it, which takes some pressure off the back because it provides a place to lean on. Because it has a fold down seat, it can also be sat on. So, it gives a lot of possibility for change in position.
A lot of people use a wheelchair the same way.

The last thing to think about is what kinds of things you use to adapt in other situations where you have to stand, walk or stand. Whatever you do in those situation will help.


----------



## donatalie

Hi..... we have been to Disney many times since 2002. I have two kiddos with autism. They are on completely different ends of the spectrum. We have never asked for special accommodations for my daughter... she completely understands waiting in line and the FP system. We are careful with her because she does have seizures and suffers from POTS (which causes fainting) and cm's have been very helpful with her. She struggles with crowds and sensory overload but has the cognitive ability to work with the tools provided her and she understands her limits.

 My son is a different breed of cat. He is 6'5" and weights 350 lbs and has very aggressive tendencies. He is disabled.... under any ones definition, policy or rule. He is non-verbal, still in diapers and cannot care for himself. The major problem with the new DAS is cognitive. He has been using the GAC since 2002 and he just does not understand the new system. I walked down the stairs to get his DAS signed for the Jungle Cruise yesterday. He stayed on the main walkway in Adventureland and we made our way to POTC. He started to get upset... gesturing back to JC. We got in line for POTC and he started to get aggressive. When he got so bad that we had to remove him from the queue. the ride broke down and we were trapped. We was hitting, pinching and head butting and we couldn't get out. This was because we walked away from the ride he wanted to go on but couldn't. 

This wouldn't be so bad if that was what he was used to.... but his routine has been completely broken by the DAS system because he learned to do DW with a GAC. Most cm's really want to help and the kind ness we have been shown has been magical. Others, however, are completely unbending. I am bruised and bleeding trying to help my family enjoy the magic that we have looked forward to for the last 12 years. 

The new system, as I have explained to many, will work beautifully for 98% of those that are eligible for it. We, unfortunately are in the 2% and luckily there have been many many cm's that recognize this and have been willing to help... and they have helped with smiles and hugs. Thank you to them! and hopefully WDW will work out the bugs in the new system, work consistently and the DAS will eliminate abuse while helping those who truly need help.


----------



## donatalie

Schmeck said:


> Nothing in the world stays the same, and how do guests with disabilities handle those changes outside of WDW? If they don't handle them, then the programs they are in should be held accountable for not doing their jobs. Our students at school learn all about 'blooper days', because the best laid plans get destroyed by a fire drill, or a broken copy machine, or an absent teacher.
> 
> No, the DAS is not unlimited FP access like the old GAC. Are people not willing to try it because they are used to that special access, or unwilling to go the extra step and schedule FP+, use FP, and the DAS? (That's like having 5 GAC-like experiences for attractions, and they work for more attractions than the old GAC used to as well.) I don't see Disney changing their policy to allow any old GAC-like access. I've got a call back number from GS on my answering machine, and I will be discussing this very issue with them some time this week.



WOW!!!!! You must not teach many kiddos that are severely disabled. The problem with the new system for some is the change itself. The change in routine will send my son into a complete meltdown because he flat out does not understand what is happening or not happening. All he knows is that it is not the same that it was in the past.  Now granted.... my son is a 1 in 20,000 case ( my daughter is also autistic and have never used special assistance for her) Our Disney Trips are the one time that we get to spend extended time enjoying something together as a family ( my husband and I work opposite shifts to care for our kids) and to have that taken away because so many have abused the GAC in the past is enough to make someone cry. Please understand.... I believe that the DAS will work for 98% of those that are given it. There are those it will not work for...... and I am one that appreciates every kind gesture and every ounce of assistance we have ever been given. I was hugged by eight different cm's today that went out of there way to try to help my family...... I will be humans helping humans at the end of the day that makes all of this doable. Not blanket policies and firm stands. Thanks for listening to my rant and thanks to all of those cm's that just want to make like a little more magical fro those that need it!


----------



## SueM in MN

donatalie said:


> WOW!!!!! You must not teach many kiddos that are severely disabled. The problem with the new system for some is the change itself. The change in routine will send my son into a complete meltdown because he flat out does not understand what is happening or not happening. All he knows is that it is not the same that it was in the past.  Now granted.... my son is a 1 in 20,000 case ( my daughter is also autistic and have never used special assistance for her) Our Disney Trips are the one time that we get to spend extended time enjoying something together as a family ( my husband and I work opposite shifts to care for our kids) *and to have that taken away because so many have abused the GAC in the past is enough to make someone cry. *Please understand.... I believe that the DAS will work for 98% of those that are given it. There are those it will not work for...... and I am one that appreciates every kind gesture and every ounce of assistance we have ever been given. I was hugged by eight different cm's today that went out of there way to try to help my family...... I will be humans helping humans at the end of the day that makes all of this doable. Not blanket policies and firm stands. Thanks for listening to my rant and thanks to all of those cm's that just want to make like a little more magical fro those that need it!


One of the reasons for the change from the GAC to DAS was abuse.

But, the other reason was too many people to accommodate.


----------



## SueM in MN

schepp said:


> I am probably going to hit a nerve with a lot of folks but I feel a certain aspect of this conversation is missing namely the law or ADA Title III. As part of my job with the government I have to deal ADA and ABA.  I also have a DD that is in a wheelchair, has had her Make-a-Wish trip and her doctors have stated they are surprised she has made it this long so I do have an understanding of what disability means.


One of the main reasons the ADA did not come up on this thread was that in posts 1 and 2, I asked people not to discuss why Disney was changing GAC to DAS or whether Disney was right or wrong. I did not want it to deteriorate into that discussion, but instead be helpful information.
So, no more discussion after this post.

It sounds like this might surprise you, but the majority of regular posters on this board (and even most posters on this thread) do understand the ADA quite well

In my case, my daughter who is disabled is in her 20s, so we lived thru things not being accessible, things being made accessible and now, when there are people with disabilities who take it all for granted.

In the early days of the GAC (Guest Assistance Card), it was very needs based; based on needs for accommodation a person had related to their disability.

Can't walk up stairs? there was a specific GAC stamp for that.
Can't wait in the sun or heat? There was a specific GAC stamp for that.
Need front row seating because of vision related disabilities? There was a specific stamp for that.

There was also a stamp for alternate entry, which at one point was a quieter waiting spot. But, as Fastpass rolled out, that stamp started to be used for entry into the Fastpass line without a Fastpass. 
It became the only stamp people wanted and instead of bring rare, just given out for need, it became an expectation for some people.

Most of us understand that what the GAC became was not what it was intended to be and is more than is required for accommodation according to the ADA.

It has been part of the )soon to be retired) GAC FAQs in post 6 of the disABILITIES FAQs third.


----------



## Mom2six

schepp said:


> ...
> *II. Overview of Requirements *
> 
> Public accommodations must --
> 
> Provide goods and services in an integrated setting, *unless separate or different measures are necessary *to *ensure equal opportunity*.
> 
> ...
> *Make reasonable modifications in policies, practices, and procedures that deny equal access to individuals with disabilities, *unless a fundamental alteration would result in the nature of the goods and services provided.
> 
> 
> *III. "Individuals with Disabilities" *
> 
> The Americans with Disabilities Act provides comprehensive civil rights protections for "individuals with disabilities".
> 
> An individual with a disability is a person who --
> 
> Has a physical or mental impairment that substantially limits one or more major life activities, or
> 
> "Major life activities" include functions such as caring for oneself, performing manual tasks, walking, seeing, hearing, speaking, breathing, learning, and working.



I'm not really sure what your point is.  My son, who has autism, would be considered disabled by this criteria.  His disability impacts his ability to care for himself, his ability to speak, his ability to learn, etc.  He has feeding issues.  He also has emotional difficulties.  So, providing a means for him to be able to enjoy Disney's services (the attractions etc) seems to fit perfectly the legal requirements you posted.


----------



## Mom2six

SueM in MN said:


> One of the main reasons the ADA did not come up on this thread was that in posts 1 and 2, I asked people not to discuss why Disney was changing GAC to DAS or whether Disney was right or wrong. I did not want it to deteriorate into that discussion, but instead be helpful information.
> So, no more discussion after this post.
> 
> Sorry, I respond to posts as I read them and didn't get to this post until the end.


----------



## KPeveler

Mom2six said:


> I'm not really sure what your point is.  My son, who has autism, would be considered disabled by this criteria.  His disability impacts his ability to care for himself, his ability to speak, his ability to learn, etc.  He has feeding issues.  He also has emotional difficulties.  So, providing a means for him to be able to enjoy Disney's services (the attractions etc) seems to fit perfectly the legal requirements you posted.



No one is saying that he would not be eligible for accommodations.  I think we ended up at the ADA because there was discussion about what Disney "has" to do, what people are "entitled" to, what is "fair" or "equal."  

The point is this - Disney is providing a means of accommodation.  If the DAS would not provide the service you require, there are other options.  For example, if a person has vision problems and requires sitting in the front row of a show to see, the person approaches the CM and tells her/him.  If a person needs assistive listening (basically ride audio through headphones) or captioning for the rides, a device is available.

We need to stay clear of discussions about "how disabled" a person needs to be in order to "qualify."  The ADA states that only a person (or their caregiver/parent if necessary) can decide their own needs.  That is why proof cannot be required for equal access.  

The GAC worked when it started, but by the end, there were too many people needing it and too many stamps.  The system was too big to try to change, so instead Disney took stock of the current situation in the world - more people with disabilities and more elderly people going out and enjoying the parks - and created a system for that.  

Is anyone here from Boston?  I literally spent my entire childhood with "The Big Dig."  The city of Boston was changing all of the major highways through the heart of the city.  The old system, created 40 years before, was not working anymore because there were too many cars (let's face it - Boston roads, even highways, are based on a 400 year old city).  So they created a new system, and the construction project was titled "The Big Dig" because it took literally 15 years to complete.  And now, 10 years later, they are already starting to see more cars than they had planned for.  So city planners are already looking at how to make things better.

The ADA was a ground-breaking document, but was not the first law like it.  There were smaller laws before, about things like education.  And even the ADA, the cornerstone of the American disability experience, needed to be updated 20 years later.

So this is just the Disney version of catching up with the times.  And yes, just like there was traffic when the "Big Dig" was actually happening, there is "traffic" now while the new system is being put in place.  Not everything is perfect.  Some things may need to be adjusted as Disney learns.  But change is inevitable, the old system was not working, and this system is aiming to do what the ADA envisioned - create equality, not more, not less.  

So let's give it a chance (and be glad it does not take 15 years to build) and see what happens after the first couple weeks.


----------



## samnbilly

SueM in MN said:


> Everyone take a deep breath and relax a minute. In this whole thread, there have been a handful of people who have written about issues at Epcot. Most of the reports have not been new reports, but have just been repeating having read about a report on this thread. So, not a lot of new reports; a lot of people talking about the same few reports.  And, there were a couple of reports where people said they were told DAS was just for children with autism and one parent of a child with autism who understood it was NOT for children with autism.  At least one Epcot CM posted on this thread that they were not saying either that DAS was only for children with autism or was not for children with autism.  So it all points to miscommunication and confusion being the root of the reports. The CM may be answering the question they understood the guest to ask, not the question the guest thought they asked. This is stressful for both guests and CMs and stress makes communication more difficult and miscommunication more likely. There may be some who are having a harder time at the new system than others, but they are not out to make things difficult for guests.  If you are at a park and get an answer you think is not correct, it is a good idea to repeat it back - "I understood you to say xxxxxxxx. Is that what you meant?" Ask for clarification and if you are still not clear, ask to speak to a manager.  If you still have issues, email Disney at disability.services@disneyparks.com  Yes. There have been adults getting DAS cards. Yes. There have been people who do not have a child with autism getting DAS cards.  Some people who previously got a GAC may not get a DAS card. For example, Disney has said that people whose needs are met by having a wheelchair,  ECV, stroller as wheelchair or other mobility device and an accessible line/boarding will not need a DAS card. Disney has also said that some needs that previously were covered with a GAC stamp, like front row seating or avoiding stairs, will be handled at attractions, without the DAS. Some of the people with those needs  may have gotten a GAC before.  I also think that is where some of the "WDW is not giving DAS out to adults" may be coming from. They could be misunderstanding of the explanation of why a DAS card was not given out when that person previously got a GAC.  SEE BELOW.  if you have not read the first post in this thread, you will want to read it so that you can explain the needs to the CM at Guest Relations. If it seems that the need is mobility related, you need to be able to explain what needs you have besides mobility and/or why a mobility device alone can't meet your needs.



I'm not sure if you were referring to my post in saying that WDW is not giving DAS to adults. 

My issue is that I've heard quite a few times that ppl were lumped in the mobility issue, therefore not issued a DAS. I did already read your post, but felt there was conflicting information from those that went. 

I was afraid that my issue would possibly appear as a mobility issue. I never even rec'd the old GAC because I wasn't in the situation I am now. 

I find the new system confusing & I am just trying to understand it to fit my needs. 

My other issue is moving threads that anyone starts & putting them over to this sticky regarding the new system. 

It must be extremely difficult to maintain this disabilities site. 

I wish we could have the ability to voice our concerns & be able to read the responses to our questions and comments as long as they aren't rude or disrespectful & start an argument. 


It seems like our responses get "lost in the shuffle" or put in a example that wasn't meant that way (the O.P.) I know you'd like to keep it all together, but other people may start voicing their concerns & they may not have done that before. 

The problem with having one thread, is that you feel buried under 60 pages of info & some of he responses don't make sense because they've been moved from their original thread. 

I'm not suggesting we start a free for all here, but it's good to hear about change, if we start a respectful dialogue.

Even under the Resorts pages & Dining, the same questions start to pop up. For the most part, that's ok, because different questions bring up different responses. 

I mean absolutely no disrespect & I'm sure I have no idea how difficult this has been, but maybe we can give it a chance (within reason)?


----------



## rebcat

We have a trip to WDW planned for early December and I am struggling to determine what our time will look like with these changes. I'm actually mostly (at this point) uncertain as to what to ask for for my daughter. She has cerebral palsy and uses a wheelchair in settings like Disney. At home, she crawls most of the time and needs a lot of assistance to do most activities. My concerns are the fact that she is not used to sitting and not moving in her wheelchair for any length of time - she needs to be moved in and out of it fairly often. She has a hard time in crowded situations with people encroaching on her space and tends to need quiet time when she gets overwhelmed. It's not the same as a child with Autism; she knows when she needs to separate and has put herself in "time out" from a very young age when she needed to be alone. She does become frustrated when she can't do "normal" things and this is beginning to become more of a factor than it's ever needed to be for us. We can carry her for short periods of time and she is able to be transferred onto rides as long as an adult can ride with her and make sure she remains safe. She does not do well with people in her "personal space" and will put her hand up to sort of push them away when they are encroaching on her space. She also has significant visual impairments, but I realize that those are addressed at individual attractions.

All of these concerns lead me to dread standing in regular lines for every ride, but I'm not sure what the appropriate option is for her or what we should ask for. I just imagine all of her memories of our trip being of staring at a stranger's bum in one line after another. We chose Disney based on a great experience two years ago in which we stood in a lot of decent-length lines, but nothing totally outrageous. I guess I don't want to game the system, but it seems like merely being able to remain in her chair doesn't fully address all of her issues. It's not a peak travel time (in fact, it should be relatively low attendance), so that should help us, but I guess I want to make sure her needs are met as fully as possible. 

Any thoughts on what it seems appropriate for me to ask for? I can't figure out if a DAS card would be the right solution or what it will look like to not have anything in the way of "accommodation". 

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## KPeveler

samnbilly said:


> My other issue is moving threads that anyone starts & putting them over to this sticky regarding the new system.
> 
> It must be extremely difficult to maintain this disabilities site.
> 
> I wish we could have the ability to voice our concerns & be able to read the responses to our questions and comments as long as they aren't rude or disrespectful & start an argument.
> 
> 
> It seems like our responses get "lost in the shuffle" or put in a example that wasn't meant that way (the O.P.) I know you'd like to keep it all together, but other people may start voicing their concerns & they may not have done that before.
> 
> The problem with having one thread, is that you feel buried under 60 pages of info & some of he responses don't make sense because they've been moved from their original thread.
> 
> I'm not suggesting we start a free for all here, but it's good to hear about change, if we start a respectful dialogue.
> 
> Even under the Resorts pages & Dining, the same questions start to pop up. For the most part, that's ok, because different questions bring up different responses.
> 
> I mean absolutely no disrespect & I'm sure I have no idea how difficult this has been, but maybe we can give it a chance (within reason)?



There are several reasons we have been condensing threads - one is that during the daytime hours, there is a new post on SOME DAS related disabilities thread every 5 minutes.  I am really not exaggerating.  Since the news broke about the change, I have had to have my computer next to me, ready to check things at all times, because the questions have been constant.

By keeping it all in one place, it also makes it easy for people to see the guidelines posted at the beginning of the thread.  We have no problem with people voicing concerns - I just voiced my own over in the DL thread.  What we wanted to avoid were rants and complaints from people who had not tried the system yet.  We are, however, very interested in experiences.  Many people, including myself, posted before we tried the system our concerns for how this new system would be affecting us.

If every person who had a question posted in a new thread, not only would we be answering the same question over and over, but questions on other matters would be lost.  

These are just a few of the reasons I come up with off the top of my head - there are only two mods - Sue and I - and we are volunteers who have full (in Sue's case, very very full) lives in addition to the DIS.

We are doing the best we can, but this is a huge change and there are literally thousands of posts on the matter.  

I am sure that as time goes on, and people become more used to the DAS system, we will consider having individual threads, but at this point, there is so much to deal with, I think the mods, and other posters with non-DAS questions would be overwhelmed.

I hope this answers your questions.  Sue and I carefully considered over many days how to open and start these threads, and how to keep the conversation productive and helpful.


----------



## lovethattink

donatalie said:


> Hi..... we have been to Disney many times since 2002. I have two kiddos with autism. They are on completely different ends of the spectrum. We have never asked for special accommodations for my daughter... she completely understands waiting in line and the FP system. We are careful with her because she does have seizures and suffers from POTS (which causes fainting) and cm's have been very helpful with her. She struggles with crowds and sensory overload but has the cognitive ability to work with the tools provided her and she understands her limits.
> 
> My son is a different breed of cat. He is 6'5" and weights 350 lbs and has very aggressive tendencies. He is disabled.... under any ones definition, policy or rule. He is non-verbal, still in diapers and cannot care for himself. The major problem with the new DAS is cognitive. He has been using the GAC since 2002 and he just does not understand the new system. I walked down the stairs to get his DAS signed for the Jungle Cruise yesterday. He stayed on the main walkway in Adventureland and we made our way to POTC. He started to get upset... gesturing back to JC. We got in line for POTC and he started to get aggressive. When he got so bad that we had to remove him from the queue. the ride broke down and we were trapped. We was hitting, pinching and head butting and we couldn't get out. This was because we walked away from the ride he wanted to go on but couldn't.
> 
> This wouldn't be so bad if that was what he was used to.... but his routine has been completely broken by the DAS system because he learned to do DW with a GAC. Most cm's really want to help and the kind ness we have been shown has been magical. Others, however, are completely unbending. I am bruised and bleeding trying to help my family enjoy the magic that we have looked forward to for the last 12 years.
> 
> The new system, as I have explained to many, will work beautifully for 98% of those that are eligible for it. We, unfortunately are in the 2% and luckily there have been many many cm's that recognize this and have been willing to help... and they have helped with smiles and hugs. Thank you to them! and hopefully WDW will work out the bugs in the new system, work consistently and the DAS will eliminate abuse while helping those who truly need help.



I'm so sorry things did not go well yesterday. I'm glad the cm were supportive and tried to help you. 

The only time DAS worked like a charm for us was when ds did NOT know I was getting a time on his card. 

DAS definitely takes more work on behalf of the caregiver. There is no question about that. I was giving that warning up front, so I was expecting that aspect.


----------



## samnbilly

SueM in MN said:


> Everyone take a deep breath and relax a minute. In this whole thread, there have been a handful of people who have written about issues at Epcot. Most of the reports have not been new reports, but have just been repeating having read about a report on this thread. So, not a lot of new reports; a lot of people talking about the same few reports.  And, there were a couple of reports where people said they were told DAS was just for children with autism and one parent of a child with autism who understood it was NOT for children with autism.  At least one Epcot CM posted on this thread that they were not saying either that DAS was only for children with autism or was not for children with autism.  So it all points to miscommunication and confusion being the root of the reports. The CM may be answering the question they understood the guest to ask, not the question the guest thought they asked. This is stressful for both guests and CMs and stress makes communication more difficult and miscommunication more likely. There may be some who are having a harder time at the new system than others, but they are not out to make things difficult for guests.  If you are at a park and get an answer you think is not correct, it is a good idea to repeat it back - "I understood you to say xxxxxxxx. Is that what you meant?" Ask for clarification and if you are still not clear, ask to speak to a manager.  If you still have issues, email Disney at disability.services@disneyparks.com  Yes. There have been adults getting DAS cards. Yes. There have been people who do not have a child with autism getting DAS cards.  Some people who previously got a GAC may not get a DAS card. For example, Disney has said that people whose needs are met by having a wheelchair,  ECV, stroller as wheelchair or other mobility device and an accessible line/boarding will not need a DAS card. Disney has also said that some needs that previously were covered with a GAC stamp, like front row seating or avoiding stairs, will be handled at attractions, without the DAS. Some of the people with those needs  may have gotten a GAC before.     I also think that is where some of the "WDW is not giving DAS out to adults" may be coming from. They could be misunderstanding of the explanation of why a DAS card was not given out when that person previously got a GAC.  SEE BELOW.  if you have not read the first post in this thread, you will want to read it so that you can explain the needs to the CM at Guest Relations. If it seems that the need is mobility related, you need to be able to explain what needs you have besides mobility and/or why a mobility device alone can't meet your needs.


      I am thankful for your reply.   I'm terrible at trying to quote, especially on my phone. If you look at page 42, this post from SueM, I wanted to know why she copied my post and this part about "I also think that this is where some of the "WDW is not giving DAS out to adults" may be coming from. SueM continued to talk about the misunderstanding of the explanation of why a person who previously rec'd a GAC didn't get a DAS card.   Then my post was copied about me asking for help to clear up some of the confusion & I went on to explain my chronic pain disorder, which is why I'm up messaging @ 3 & before 6am, because this severe pain doesn't allow me to sleep more than 2hrs at a time.   Referring me to read the first post (again...& again, as I have read it) doesn't clear up some of the many reports as to ppl stating that they were refused a DAS & all I wanted was some info to help explain my situation to the CM's & to let them understand about this issue.   No one even knows (not a lay person) what a pain pump is or how it's used or why I still have excruciating (& yes, it's excruciating) pain. Or why I can't walk long distances (because I'm in the Advanced stages of Chronic Regional Pain Syndrome)   It's not like I have something to explain that's familiar to many ppl. I just wanted to be able to find the language I needed to voice my needs.   A previous poster gave me a very good suggestion.   I'm not saying that the two of you aren't working tirelessly on this site, but I find it hard to find the time to go back so many pages to find the info I need. I like to read ppl's opinions, but they seem to be in this very long thread as well.   Is there a way to separate these stickies by having ppl with concerns & questions over the new system & a separate one for ppl who have experience using the new system?   I find it difficult to go thru the many, many posts which has such a varied amt of questions.


----------



## bookwormde

schepp said:


> "Major life activities" include functions such as caring for oneself, performing manual tasks, walking, seeing, hearing, speaking, breathing, learning, and working.


 
It is important to have the full list under ADA Title III

2) Major Life Activities 
(A) In general
For purposes of paragraph (1), major life activities include, but are not limited to, caring for oneself, performing manual tasks, seeing, hearing, eating, sleeping, walking, standing, lifting, bending, speaking, breathing, learning, reading, concentrating, thinking, communicating, and working.
(B) Major bodily functions
For purposes of paragraph (1), a major life activity also includes the operation of a major bodily function, including but not limited to, functions of the immune system, normal cell growth, digestive, bowel, bladder, neurological, brain, respiratory, circulatory, endocrine, and reproductive functions. 

Bookwormde


----------



## lovethattink

We stayed at Disney Sunday to Tuesday. In that time, only got one return time for DS and that was yesterday for the character spot.

We can make the DAS work out at the MK as long as ds does not know about a time being added to his card.

Epcot went fairly well on Sunday. The only attraction we went on was Spaceship Earth as we were leaving the park. Here we did not need the DAS. We went in the w/c entrance. I had never seen so many w/c and ECV parked inside. The whole park was very crowded. We sat on the bench. They took two families at a time onto the attraction. We waited about 10 minutes on the bench in the air conditioning, so all was well.

Yesterday we returned to Epcot to ride some attractions. First stop was the Character Stop. By the time I pulled out the DAS, the time had changed to 15 minutes. I gave his DAS and a return time of 14 minutes was placed on the card. He wanted to go to "Figment". So we headed over there. I made the first mistake of saying how odd it was that the time written  on the card was for a 14 minute return instead of 5 minutes. 

The queue for "Figment" was very short. It said 10 minutes but I don't think we even waited 5 minutes. 

It was time to go back to the Character Stop but ds wanted to ride Nemo. I told him he can't use the DAS for that because he already has a return time on it. The standby time was 15 minutes. He insisted he was up to it. We figured the queue is pretty good at constantly moving so got in line.

With the GAC, we'd be directed through the gift shop to board. We hadn't used the standby queue in a long time. And I forgot how the first room echoes, is fairly dark, and close quarters as the queue winds around.

These were the longest 20 minutes. We entered and it was lined up almost to the door. I thought I remembered it goes quickly. BUT not anymore. There is now a FP+ queue. So the standby line would be stopped to let the other line go. DS started stimming. The louder the people in line got, the louder he stimmed. He was trying hard to self-regulate. 

Dh and I stood as a block so the people behind him couldn't get to close. We kept the w/c at a good distance away from the people in front of us. We thought about how we could make a quick getaway. But it was wall to wall people in this first room and the w/c wouldn't have made it past the the ECVs or other w/cs in queue. 

The 2nd room went much better. Not all of the queue was used so there were less people and a little less noise. And things got much, much better once we got pulled out of queue and put into the w/c queue outside of the main line.

He continued to stim on the attraction, and it was just a humming. The three of us were packed like a bunch of sardines into the car and he mentioned how good that deep pressure of us smooshed together felt. After the ride he even stopped a cm to ask how they tag their fish. 

We got out of the building and headed to the Character Spot and he begged to go home. He said he couldn't take anymore he was exhausted. So we spent about an hour at Epcot before calling it quits. Yesterday afternoon and evening were a total waste and spent doing relaxation exercises and other calming activities. He could not focus on anything and said he didn't feel "right".

Lessons learned for us from these 3 days at Disney. DS will not be in the know when one of us gets a return time on his card for him. We will not let him in the know if we get Fast Passes. (That was from last Wednesday's experience.) Stand-by lines definitely don't work out well for him. There's plenty to do besides attractions and we'll need to focus on those things instead of the attractions.


----------



## Jonell

I have a question about the return times. Are you escorted onto the attraction at your return time or sent into the FP line to wait there? Thanks


----------



## lovethattink

Jonell said:


> I have a question about the return times. Are you escorted onto the attraction at your return time or sent into the FP line to wait there? Thanks



FP+ line


----------



## Sunnywho

lovethattink said:


> It was time to go back to the Character Stop but ds wanted to ride Nemo. I told him he can't use the DAS for that because he already has a return time on it. The standby time was 15 minutes. He insisted he was up to it. We figured the queue is pretty good at constantly moving so got in line.


In retrospect, if you had gotten the first DAS wait-time crossed out and gotten a new wait time at Nemo, would that have worked ok?


----------



## disney david

I know this is a little it but for those who did nemo why a das did you find the new fast pass plus entrance to be better then the stand by. Since you cut most of the que or if you couldn't ride it before due to the dark que but now can because it brings you to the shooter part.

Sorry to go off topic but since they built it I was wondering if guest found it to be easier or had less of a problem.


----------



## Mom2six

disney david said:


> I know this is a little it but for those who did nemo why a das did you find the new fast pass plus entrance to be better then the stand by. Since you cut most of the que or if you couldn't ride it before due to the dark que but now can because it brings you to the shooter part.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic but since they built it I was wondering if guest found it to be easier or had less of a problem.



I wondered the same thing.  My son is terrified of the Nemo queue but the Nemo ride is one of his favorites and he loves the movie so much.  He watches the ride all the time on youtube.  He used to get on the ride from the exit since he can't do the queue.  How will it work now if you are afraid of the dark cave-like queues?


----------



## disney david

Mom2six said:


> I wondered the same thing.  My son is terrified of the Nemo queue but the Nemo ride is one of his favorites and he loves the movie so much.  He watches the ride all the time on youtube.  He used to get on the ride from the exit since he can't do the queue.  How will it work now if you are afraid of the dark cave-like queues?



The new part brings you to almost the front still a little dark but not as bad as the rest of the que. it brings you to where turtle talk exits so your only be in the que for a very little. So I am hoping that helps your son and other guest.


----------



## Mom2six

KPeveler said:


> So this is just the Disney version of catching up with the times.  And yes, just like there was traffic when the "Big Dig" was actually happening, there is "traffic" now while the new system is being put in place.  Not everything is perfect.  Some things may need to be adjusted as Disney learns.  But change is inevitable, the old system was not working, and this system is aiming to do what the ADA envisioned - create equality, not more, not less.
> 
> So let's give it a chance (and be glad it does not take 15 years to build) and see what happens after the first couple weeks.



Yes indeed change is inevitable.  I only wish the inevitable change that continuously makes life harder and harder would have waited until my son was older and Disney wasn't so important to him.  

I know that this makes it equal - it's just sad that equal means he won't be able to visit the parks anymore. I still shake my head when I say that equal means unaccessible for him because of his mental and emotional disabilities. But I am glad it makes it better for everyone else.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

ratlenhum said:


> We got ours no problem at HS on 10/9. We were actually the first DAS issued at the outside GS. Barely any questions asked. They asked what my son needed. I said I wasn't sure how to explain without trying the DAS first and perhaps coming back later if just getting return times didn't help. They took my sons picture and we were done in less than 10 minutes



That's great news! This is our first time going anywhere that is outside my sons comfort zone so I have never ha to ask for something like the DAS. We usually just go places where making sure we are near the exit is enough.


----------



## Wishes Count

I just got my DAS at Epcot. I am a GR CM at DAK. I could have easily gotten one there as they understand my disability and I have work restrictions. I wanted to sort of test Epcot out since some said they have issues but I am also doing a staycation and visiting the parks the next few days. 

I have Crohn's Disease. Mine is severe and not well controlled. I had the GAC previously. It is difficult for me to be confined to the line queue because if I have an attack I have less than a minute to get to the bathroom. Having 200 people behind you in a snaking line queue makes exiting difficult. 

I explained my needs and was told that the DAS would not help me because I would still need to enter the line queue at some point. I explained why I thought it was beneficial to me and that waiting the majority of the wait outside the line and then entering for a short period of time would work. I know myself and if I'm feeling funny I wouldn't enter the line at that time. (On a side note I haven't been on Ellen in several years cause its 40 minutes and NO EXIT) I also mentioned that I had used similar systems at USO and Seaworld. 

I was issued a DAS card. Having both sides of the experience I feel it is important that you clearly state your needs. If you are offered other options or suggestions that you do not feel will work politely explain why.  

I hope this helps. The CM I dealt with seemed really knowledgeable.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Jonell

Mom2six said:
			
		

> Yes indeed change is inevitable.  I only wish the inevitable change that continuously makes life harder and harder would have waited until my son was older and Disney wasn't so important to him.
> 
> I know that this makes it equal - it's just sad that equal means he won't be able to visit the parks anymore. I still shake my head when I say that equal means unaccessible for him because of his mental and emotional disabilities. But I am glad it makes it better for everyone else.



I agree and am glad that my son is older now and been to wdw many many times. This change may be for the better and will work for most. Unfortunately, it will not work as well for my family and others. I am afraid that our park trips will be few and far between from this point on. On a good note we will be branching out and using our DVC for other destinations.


----------



## KPeveler

Mom2six said:


> Yes indeed change is inevitable.  I only wish the inevitable change that continuously makes life harder and harder would have waited until my son was older and Disney wasn't so important to him.
> 
> I know that this makes it equal - it's just sad that equal means he won't be able to visit the parks anymore. I still shake my head when I say that equal means unaccessible for him because of his mental and emotional disabilities. But I am glad it makes it better for everyone else.



Trust me, I understand how the new system is making the parks less accessible, at least for now.  And Disney is hugely important to me.  For me, in Disneyland, is it more about how they are handling wheelchairs, in addition to the DAS.  I cannot push my wheelchair all over the place collecting attraction return times, and then circle back.  I am pushing myself in a manual wheelchair - my options are limited.  

And the DAS is supposed to give me priority over others in the wheelchair queue (after they have returned with their ticket) because sometimes that wheelchair queue can be quite long.  It is less the time and more the place for me - more and more people think I fit somewhere on the spectrum (including my psychologist), and I know I have sensory problems.  Sometimes being sent into a long, crowded, or loud wheelchair queue after already waiting my "turn" is annoying and unfair.

At this point, all I can do is tell Disney about it, give it two weeks, and hope for the best.  

While I do not share your exact circumstances, I do understand that the new system is taxing emotionally and physically.  And I hope Disney makes whatever alterations needed so that all can enjoy the parks again.


----------



## lovethattink

Sunnywho said:


> In retrospect, if you had gotten the first DAS wait-time crossed out and gotten a new wait time at Nemo, would that have worked ok?



Not at that time, it wouldn't. He really wanted to see the characters. However, to ride the Living Seas again, it will be using a return time.



disney david said:


> I know this is a little it but for those who did nemo why a das did you find the new fast pass plus entrance to be better then the stand by. Since you cut most of the que or if you couldn't ride it before due to the dark que but now can because it brings you to the shooter part.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic but since they built it I was wondering if guest found it to be easier or had less of a problem.



I'm interested to know that too. And how the FP+ queue went. DS hates exiting Turtle Talk, so that will be interesting since someone here said it goes along side Turtle Talk.



Mom2six said:


> I wondered the same thing.  My son is terrified of the Nemo queue but the Nemo ride is one of his favorites and he loves the movie so much.  He watches the ride all the time on youtube.  He used to get on the ride from the exit since he can't do the queue.  How will it work now if you are afraid of the dark cave-like queues?



I hope it works out for you. My son had the exact same experience at a preview of Ariel's Grotto. The echo and noise was intolerable for him and we had to leave. A cm asked him what was wrong and he said it was too loud. That cm took him in through the exit. I'm so glad that was done for him. But we know to avoid there too.



disney david said:


> The new part brings you to almost the front still a little dark but not as bad as the rest of the que. it brings you to where turtle talk exits so your only be in the que for a very little. So I am hoping that helps your son and other guest.



I saw where the two queues meet. We'll try that sometime in the future. DS went to Occupational Therapy today and they increased him to add another day of the week for therapy. They are going to work on finding ways to tolerate it, they've added it as a new goal to his list. So hopefully he'll be able to try it once he learns better coping techniques. Also it was very busy yesterday at the park. Maybe on a slower park day would be better too.



Mom2six said:


> Yes indeed change is inevitable.  I only wish the inevitable change that continuously makes life harder and harder would have waited until my son was older and Disney wasn't so important to him.
> 
> I know that this makes it equal - it's just sad that equal means he won't be able to visit the parks anymore. I still shake my head when I say that equal means unaccessible for him because of his mental and emotional disabilities. But I am glad it makes it better for everyone else.



The day after we first tried DAS, I asked my son what he thought about it. He said it wasn't fair. But it's how things are right now if he wants to go to Disney and he wants to go to Disney. My family has always done things differently at Disney, I guess we have to do it more differently. 



FrugalFashionista said:


> That's great news! This is our first time going anywhere that is outside my sons comfort zone so I have never ha to ask for something like the DAS. We usually just go places where making sure we are near the exit is enough.



At the F&W Festival's Authentic Taste Seminar, the cm allowed just one of us to pick up the tickets and once we had them to sit at a table and wait instead of in the line. We entered last and she put us in the back where we could make a quick exit if necessary. That was very helpful and big extra sprinkling of pixie dust.

We've asked the same at the 3D shows the first time he saw them. And it usually wasn't a problem. They also let him stay in the w/c instead of transferring to a seat, so he was seated where he felt cocooned and familiar. 



Wishes Count said:


> I just got my DAS at Epcot. I am a GR CM at DAK. I could have easily gotten one there as they understand my disability and I have work restrictions. I wanted to sort of test Epcot out since some said they have issues but I am also doing a staycation and visiting the parks the next few days.
> 
> I have Crohn's Disease. Mine is severe and not well controlled. I had the GAC previously. It is difficult for me to be confined to the line queue because if I have an attack I have less than a minute to get to the bathroom. Having 200 people behind you in a snaking line queue makes exiting difficult.
> 
> I explained my needs and was told that the DAS would not help me because I would still need to enter the line queue at some point. I explained why I thought it was beneficial to me and that waiting the majority of the wait outside the line and then entering for a short period of time would work. I know myself and if I'm feeling funny I wouldn't enter the line at that time. (On a side note I haven't been on Ellen in several years cause its 40 minutes and NO EXIT) I also mentioned that I had used similar systems at USO and Seaworld.
> 
> I was issued a DAS card. Having both sides of the experience I feel it is important that you clearly state your needs. If you are offered other options or suggestions that you do not feel will work politely explain why.
> 
> I hope this helps. The CM I dealt with seemed really knowledgeable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks for sharing your experience. 

Can you please report back which FP+ lines would be easy to make a quick exit and which ones wouldn't in a w/c?

I hope your staycation is lots of fun and that you feel great the whole time!


----------



## ttintagel

> I wondered the same thing. My son is terrified of the Nemo queue but the Nemo ride is one of his favorites and he loves the movie so much. He watches the ride all the time on youtube. He used to get on the ride from the exit since he can't do the queue. How will it work now if you are afraid of the dark cave-like queues?





> The new part brings you to almost the front still a little dark but not as bad as the rest of the que. it brings you to where turtle talk exits so your only be in the que for a very little. So I am hoping that helps your son and other guest.



Hmm, that may mean I can't ride that at all anymore. It isn't safe for me to walk any distance at all in the darkness of the Nemo queue. Not a big loss, as it's not one of my favorite rides anyway, but still, check one off the accessible list.


----------



## KPeveler

ttintagel said:


> Hmm, that may mean I can't ride that at all anymore. It isn't safe for me to walk any distance at all in the darkness of the Nemo queue. Not a big loss, as it's not one of my favorite rides anyway, but still, check one off the accessible list.



If I remember correctly you have vision difficulties/impairments, correct?  If the queue is unsafe for you, go to the CM at the line entrance, explain you have a vision impairment and the Nemo queue is not safe due to the sloping surfaces and darkness.  

CMs are supposed to be making on-the-spot adjustments for people with vision difficulties, so if you tell them you cannot go in the queue, they should redirect you.  I say "should," but definitely ask- asking cannot hurt!


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> Not at that time, it wouldn't. He really wanted to see the characters. However, to ride the Living Seas again, it will be using a return time.
> 
> I'm interested to know that too. And how the FP+ queue went. DS hates exiting Turtle Talk, so that will be interesting since someone here said it goes along side Turtle Talk.
> 
> I hope it works out for you. My son had the exact same experience at a preview of Ariel's Grotto. The echo and noise was intolerable for him and we had to leave. A cm asked him what was wrong and he said it was too loud. That cm took him in through the exit. I'm so glad that was done for him. But we know to avoid there too.
> 
> I saw where the two queues meet. We'll try that sometime in the future. DS went to Occupational Therapy today and they increased him to add another day of the week for therapy. They are going to work on finding ways to tolerate it, they've added it as a new goal to his list. So hopefully he'll be able to try it once he learns better coping techniques. Also it was very busy yesterday at the park. Maybe on a slower park day would be better too.
> 
> The day after we first tried DAS, I asked my son what he thought about it. He said it wasn't fair. But it's how things are right now if he wants to go to Disney and he wants to go to Disney. My family has always done things differently at Disney, I guess we have to do it more differently.
> 
> At the F&W Festival's Authentic Taste Seminar, the cm allowed just one of us to pick up the tickets and once we had them to sit at a table and wait instead of in the line. We entered last and she put us in the back where we could make a quick exit if necessary. That was very helpful and big extra sprinkling of pixie dust.
> 
> We've asked the same at the 3D shows the first time he saw them. And it usually wasn't a problem. They also let him stay in the w/c instead of transferring to a seat, so he was seated where he felt cocooned and familiar.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> Can you please report back which FP+ lines would be easy to make a quick exit and which ones wouldn't in a w/c?
> 
> I hope your staycation is lots of fun and that you feel great the whole time!



Well they always meet this just cut the rest of te que you wouldn't know it Turtle talk exit. All you see is a green wall the metal bars separate the the two ques and that it.  You just me next to it for a very little once the fp + meets the que you go through the last set of switch back and board the vehicles.


----------



## disney david

ttintagel said:


> Hmm, that may mean I can't ride that at all anymore. It isn't safe for me to walk any distance at all in the darkness of the Nemo queue. Not a big loss, as it's not one of my favorite rides anyway, but still, check one off the accessible list.



This brings you to at he front where it be a little lighter then the main que. as kpeveler say if you try it and it unsafe talk to the cm. if I remember correctly that part is brighter then the rest.


----------



## Mom2six

KPeveler said:


> Trust me, I understand how the new system is making the parks less accessible, at least for now.  And Disney is hugely important to me.  For me, in Disneyland, is it more about how they are handling wheelchairs, in addition to the DAS.  I cannot push my wheelchair all over the place collecting attraction return times, and then circle back.  I am pushing myself in a manual wheelchair - my options are limited.  And the DAS is supposed to give me priority over others in the wheelchair queue (after they have returned with their ticket) because sometimes that wheelchair queue can be quite long.  It is less the time and more the place for me - more and more people think I fit somewhere on the spectrum (including my psychologist), and I know I have sensory problems.  Sometimes being sent into a long, crowded, or loud wheelchair queue after already waiting my "turn" is annoying and unfair.  At this point, all I can do is tell Disney about it, give it two weeks, and hope for the best.  While I do not share your exact circumstances, I do understand that the new system is taxing emotionally and physically.  And I hope Disney makes whatever alterations needed so that all can enjoy the parks again.



You are right and I will hope for the best and read about other people's experiences.


----------



## WDW-BWV

Well like everyone we fears and questions about how this will change our visits.

In our case DS loves  small world.  We would normally use the WC access lane and wait for the WC boat.  Has all of that changed with this process ?

While we care for FP+ planning, do we understand correctly that you have to have your tickets before you can make a FP + reservation ?

Finally ... And please don't assault me for asking -- but what keeps people from making up their own " more convenient" DAS back of card return time?  I don't get how it would keep those with no ethics from scamming the system .


----------



## mrzrich

WDW-BWV said:


> Well like everyone we fears and questions about how this will change our visits.  In our case DS loves  small world.  We would normally use the WC access lane and wait for the WC boat.  Has all of that changed with this process ?  While we care for FP+ planning, do we understand correctly that you have to have your tickets before you can make a FP + reservation ?  Finally ... And please don't assault me for asking -- but what keeps people from making up their own " more convenient" DAS back of card return time?  I don't get how it would keep those with no ethics from scamming the system .



Each ride has a " code word" for the day.  Like Peter Pan might be "hook" on Monday and "Wendy" on Tuesday.


----------



## tinkerpea

mrzrich said:


> Each ride has a " code word" for the day.  Like Peter Pan might be "hook" on Monday and "Wendy" on Tuesday.



But surely that does not stop somebody who just rode say "Peter pan" going away and then writing a time in again for that ride with a shorter ride time then it would have been? Or even just going away getting a ride time for SM going on it and straight after writing a time for PP as they would know the code of the day since it would be written already on the DAS from earlier?


----------



## KPeveler

There was some off-topic discussion about the Make A Wish organization that was becoming negative.  The off-topic posts have been removed, but here is some basic information and a couple ground rules.

Make A Wish is a completely separate organization from the Disney corporation.  It is up to Make A Wish to decide who gets the Wish Trips.  And not everyone who applies gets a wish trip.  There are a very limited number of trips, so just writing to the charity does NOT guarantee a Wish Trip.


The rules for Make A Wish are NOT open for debate.  
Who qualifies or does not qualify for Make A Wish is not open for debate.
Please be respectful of the Make a Wish kids, families, and the organization.  Any negative comments about this will be removed.

The number of and reasons for the Wish Trips the charity grants has nothing to do with the DAS system, which is the topic of this thread.


----------



## babyberger

Just a quick thank you to the mods who have so quickly removed the negative posts and have continued to keep this an informational thread!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## BroganMc

KPeveler said:


> If I remember correctly you have vision difficulties/impairments, correct?  If the queue is unsafe for you, go to the CM at the line entrance, explain you have a vision impairment and the Nemo queue is not safe due to the sloping surfaces and darkness.
> 
> CMs are supposed to be making on-the-spot adjustments for people with vision difficulties, so if you tell them you cannot go in the queue, they should redirect you.  I say "should," but definitely ask- asking cannot hurt!



Just a thought. I'm wondering if this "on the spot decision making" is proving burdensome for some ride CMs. They used to just leave that up to GR to decide.


----------



## PlainJane

BroganMc said:


> Just a thought. I'm wondering if this "on the spot decision making" is proving burdensome for some ride CMs. They used to just leave that up to GR to decide.



I've wondered if some of the reports of somewhat grouchy/unhelpful responses of CMs at rides since the change might be due to CMs being frustrated with how the change affects them. The change came with new responsibilities and some new protocols that can lack clarity. I know, I get annoyed when I have to carryout a task without clear instructions.


----------



## lovethattink

disney david said:


> Well they always meet this just cut the rest of te que you wouldn't know it Turtle talk exit. All you see is a green wall the metal bars separate the the two ques and that it.  You just me next to it for a very little once the fp + meets the que you go through the last set of switch back and board the vehicles.



Thanks. Maybe we'll try it on a low crowd level day.


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> Thanks. Maybe we'll try it on a low crowd level day.



Yeah sorry it hard to really explain where it is but if you try when not busy it might be better just in case it dose not work out.


----------



## SueM in MN

tinkerpea said:


> But surely that does not stop somebody who just rode say "Peter pan" going away and then writing a time in again for that ride with a shorter ride time then it would have been? Or even just going away getting a ride time for SM going on it and straight after writing a time for PP as they would know the code of the day since it would be written already on the DAS from earlier?


There were other things mentioned in CM information that has been leaked. 
It seems that all of them might not have been instituted. They were things like a code word per attraction - not one for the whole park - and different colored pens.

There may be other things they will be doing also once Fastpass Plus is fully rolled out that are not possible now.


----------



## OneMoreTry

WDW-BWV said:
			
		

> Well like everyone we fears and questions about how this will change our visits.
> 
> In our case DS loves  small world.  We would normally use the WC access lane and wait for the WC boat.  Has all of that changed with this process ?
> 
> While we care for FP+ planning, do we understand correctly that you have to have your tickets before you can make a FP + reservation ?
> 
> Finally ... And please don't assault me for asking -- but what keeps people from making up their own " more convenient" DAS back of card return time?  I don't get how it would keep those with no ethics from scamming the system .



we were sent to wheelchair access at sw as usual


----------



## OneMoreTry

Some people posting here seem to be thinking that the new system will prevent them from visiting wdw.  I would recommend trying it..It is not as easy as the old system ... requires a little more planning but it worked well for us.   My only concern is the reports from Epcot that some were denied DAS card that really needed it.


----------



## IncredibleboysMom

OneMoreTry said:


> Some people posting here seem to be thinking that the new system will prevent them from visiting wdw.  I would recommend trying it..It is not as easy as the old system ... requires a little more planning but it worked well for us.   My only concern is the reports from Epcot that some were denied DAS card that really needed it.



My concern is not so much about using DAS, it's about being deemed "eligible".  My 8 year old is extremely sensitive about his differences and I am really concerned about having to have a lengthy conversation with someone in which I have to convince them he needs it. Do I have to give details about his bathroom needs?  Do I have to describe the meltdown he will have when he feels closed in? How much do they need to know about his overheating issues? If we were going now, I would probably write it down because just his hearing me discuss any of the topics with a stranger would ruin his day. 

We don't have a trip planned, but were thinking of one for next year.  Just going to wait and watch before making a commitment to go.


----------



## infopurposesonly

KPeveler said:


> Trust me, I understand how the new system is making the parks less accessible, at least for now.  And Disney is hugely important to me.  For me, in Disneyland, is it more about how they are handling wheelchairs, in addition to the DAS.  I cannot push my wheelchair all over the place collecting attraction return times, and then circle back.  I am pushing myself in a manual wheelchair - my options are limited.
> 
> And the DAS is supposed to give me priority over others in the wheelchair queue (after they have returned with their ticket) because sometimes that wheelchair queue can be quite long.  It is less the time and more the place for me - more and more people think I fit somewhere on the spectrum (including my psychologist), and I know I have sensory problems.  Sometimes being sent into a long, crowded, or loud wheelchair queue after already waiting my "turn" is annoying and unfair.
> 
> At this point, all I can do is tell Disney about it, give it two weeks, and hope for the best.
> 
> While I do not share your exact circumstances, I do understand that the new system is taxing emotionally and physically.  And I hope Disney makes whatever alterations needed so that all can enjoy the parks again.



My family will have some of the same issues.  We are two disabled parents who take turns pushing our teenage daughter in a special needs stroller.  Neither one of us has the stamina to push the stroller all day, so we must alternate.  This is physically exhausting, and the extra walking to collect fastpasses and then return is going to mean even less time for us in the parks than we already have.  We are normally only there for a few hours.  The GAC made it possible for us to minimize our walking and pushing the stroller by just circling the park.


----------



## bidnow5

Same here wait and see my wife and I wanted to go down next month but are going to wait.
Because of very complex reasons for both myself and my wife we can't go far so going back and forth will be a problem, at best when we go just the two of us we can only do a few rides in one section before we have to leave


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

IncredibleboysMom said:


> My concern is not so much about using DAS, it's about being deemed "eligible".  My 8 year old is extremely sensitive about his differences and I am really concerned about having to have a lengthy conversation with someone in which I have to convince them he needs it. Do I have to give details about his bathroom needs?  Do I have to describe the meltdown he will have when he feels closed in? How much do they need to know about his overheating issues? If we were going now, I would probably write it down because just his hearing me discuss any of the topics with a stranger would ruin his day.
> 
> We don't have a trip planned, but were thinking of one for next year.  Just going to wait and watch before making a commitment to go.



I have a similar question as well.  I know the child would need to be present to get the DAS but can you talk to the CM without the child hearing?  Can a spouse have the child a few feet away while the other parent explains the need?  Some kids (like high functioning aspergers) are going to be embarrassed if they are singled out.  To say "my child has a hard time waiting in line trapped among a whole bunch of strangers, my child has sensory issues and waiting on 40 minute lines gets too loud, my child may start melting down if they have to be in the same line for 40 minutes" in front of the child may not work out so well.  Does anyone have experience with this?

Also, how do you deal with 1 child getting their picture taken and the sibling/s not getting their picture taken?  How do you explain this to the kids (again, especially if you are dealing with sensitive kids).


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

My2CrazyGirls said:


> I have a similar question as well.  I know the child would need to be present to get the DAS but can you talk to the CM without the child hearing?  Can a spouse have the child a few feet away while the other parent explains the need?  Some kids (like high functioning aspergers) are going to be embarrassed if they are singled out.  To say "my child has a hard time waiting in line trapped among a whole bunch of strangers, my child has sensory issues and waiting on 40 minute lines gets too loud, my child may start melting down if they have to be in the same line for 40 minutes" in front of the child may not work out so well.  Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Also, how do you deal with 1 child getting their picture taken and the sibling/s not getting their picture taken?  How do you explain this to the kids (again, especially if you are dealing with sensitive kids).



I plan on taking my high functioning ASD boy in by myself while DH takes the other 2 kiddos. This way he will not feel as singled out as far as the picture, which in itself may be an issue, but that's another story. Since it would be just the 2 of us there, to avoid embarrassing him by explaining everything to the CM, I will write most of it down and hand them the note. And the plus is that this way I won't forget anything, as I tend to do.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I plan on taking my high functioning ASD boy in by myself while DH takes the other 2 kiddos. This way he will not feel as singled out as far as the picture, which in itself may be an issue, but that's another story. Since it would be just the 2 of us there, to avoid embarrassing him by explaining everything to the CM, I will write most of it down and hand them the note. And the plus is that this way I won't forget anything, as I tend to do.



Does the whole party have to be there though, because they need to see the people you are traveling with?


----------



## MaleficentMom67

First of all, a BIG thank you for this information.  

We are season pass holders and live very close to WDW, but haven't been back since the changes.  

I have called the Information line, but they have next to no information and some of it is wrong.  They said that we were going to need to bring a letter telling what the disability was.

So, for the most part this will work for us.  We just have to put a lot more planning in place then we had to before.

My one question is regarding what we are supposed to tell them at Guest Services regarding the need.  With us, it is about waiting...especially for my youngest.  His limit is about 15 minutes.  Even with the use of the GAC in the past, some rides like Soarin' and Star Tours can be a challenging wait.  In his case, it is about being around all those people and just waiting in a line.  They both do great on all the rides and LOVE Disney.  

Thanks again for the information


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Does the whole party have to be there though, because they need to see the people you are traveling with?



I don't think they do unless the party is over 5 or 6. Anyone else know this?


----------



## rebcat

IncredibleboysMom said:


> My concern is not so much about using DAS, it's about being deemed "eligible".  My 8 year old is extremely sensitive about his differences and I am really concerned about having to have a lengthy conversation with someone in which I have to convince them he needs it. Do I have to give details about his bathroom needs?  Do I have to describe the meltdown he will have when he feels closed in? How much do they need to know about his overheating issues? If we were going now, I would probably write it down because just his hearing me discuss any of the topics with a stranger would ruin his day.



I have the same concern and I plan to type up a little sheet with bullet points that will explain our basic needs so my daughter isn't hearing me repeat things over and over all day for 6 days. I don't have a problem sharing some of the details if it helps people help us, but we don't treat her like she is disabled (even though, to a degree, it's obvious) and she doesn't view herself as someone who can't do certain things even though the reality is that she can't. I don't want her hearing it repeated that she "can't do" this or "needs" that over and over. She works her tush off to get better and better and we celebrate her tenacity, drive and positive attitude. The disability, to us, is just a footnote in that our attitude toward it does not make it the focus. Even though every area of our lives is affected tremendously, we try not to always focus on how hard things are but on the positives we see.


----------



## rebcat

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Also, how do you deal with 1 child getting their picture taken and the sibling/s not getting their picture taken?  How do you explain this to the kids (again, especially if you are dealing with sensitive kids).



Could you just have them photograph one of the adults instead? It sounds to me like that is an option.


----------



## lovethattink

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I plan on taking my high functioning ASD boy in by myself while DH takes the other 2 kiddos. This way he will not feel as singled out as far as the picture, which in itself may be an issue, but that's another story. Since it would be just the 2 of us there, to avoid embarrassing him by explaining everything to the CM, I will write most of it down and hand them the note. And the plus is that this way I won't forget anything, as I tend to do.



I was given three choices about the picture.

1. Have ds's picture taken
2. Have my picture taken instead
3. No picture, additional manager approval required and his ID would be required to match the name on the DAS. (He does have a state ID because it was required to get a parking permit by the state.)


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

rebcat said:


> I have the same concern and I plan to type up a little sheet with bullet points that will explain our basic needs so my daughter isn't hearing me repeat things over and over all day for 6 days. I don't have a problem sharing some of the details if it helps people help us, but we don't treat her like she is disabled (even though, to a degree, it's obvious) and she doesn't view herself as someone who can't do certain things even though the reality is that she can't. I don't want her hearing it repeated that she "can't do" this or "needs" that over and over. She works her tush off to get better and better and we celebrate her tenacity, drive and positive attitude. The disability, to us, is just a footnote in that our attitude toward it does not make it the focus. Even though every area of our lives is affected tremendously, we try not to always focus on how hard things are but on the positives we see.



Yes! This. Exactly!


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

rebcat said:


> I have the same concern and I plan to type up a little sheet with bullet points that will explain our basic needs so my daughter isn't hearing me repeat things over and over all day for 6 days. I don't have a problem sharing some of the details if it helps people help us, but we don't treat her like she is disabled (even though, to a degree, it's obvious) and she doesn't view herself as someone who can't do certain things even though the reality is that she can't. I don't want her hearing it repeated that she "can't do" this or "needs" that over and over. She works her tush off to get better and better and we celebrate her tenacity, drive and positive attitude. The disability, to us, is just a footnote in that our attitude toward it does not make it the focus. Even though every area of our lives is affected tremendously, we try not to always focus on how hard things are but on the positives we see.



Good idea.  Now I may have missed this, but do you need to get a DAS everyday for every park or can you get 1 and it is good for length of stay (so if your trip is 6 days is it good for 6 days?)


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

lovethattink said:


> I was given three choices about the picture.
> 
> 1. Have ds's picture taken
> 2. Have my picture taken instead
> 3. No picture, additional manager approval required and his ID would be required to match the name on the DAS. (He does have a state ID because it was required to get a parking permit by the state.)



I will try to get him to get is picture first, but at least I know I have the option to have mine taken, if my boy freaks at the thought of having his picture taken. Thanks!


----------



## cmwade77

Just a thought about the picture being taken, is this something you might be able to get him used to doing at home? It's just a thought that may or may not work for you, but it's an idea. Also, if it makes a difference, they use an iPad Mini to take the picture, at least that's what's used at DL.


----------



## buffettgirl

IncredibleboysMom said:


> My concern is not so much about using DAS, it's about being deemed "eligible".  My 8 year old is extremely sensitive about his differences and I am really concerned about having to have a lengthy conversation with someone in which I have to convince them he needs it. Do I have to give details about his bathroom needs?  Do I have to describe the meltdown he will have when he feels closed in? How much do they need to know about his overheating issues? If we were going now, I would probably write it down because just his hearing me discuss any of the topics with a stranger would ruin his day.
> 
> We don't have a trip planned, but were thinking of one for next year.  Just going to wait and watch before making a commitment to go.





My2CrazyGirls said:


> I have a similar question as well.  I know the child would need to be present to get the DAS but can you talk to the CM without the child hearing?  Can a spouse have the child a few feet away while the other parent explains the need?  Some kids (like high functioning aspergers) are going to be embarrassed if they are singled out.  To say "my child has a hard time waiting in line trapped among a whole bunch of strangers, my child has sensory issues and waiting on 40 minute lines gets too loud, my child may start melting down if they have to be in the same line for 40 minutes" in front of the child may not work out so well.  Does anyone have experience with this?
> 
> Also, how do you deal with 1 child getting their picture taken and the sibling/s not getting their picture taken?  How do you explain this to the kids (again, especially if you are dealing with sensitive kids).





rebcat said:


> I have the same concern and I plan to type up a little sheet with bullet points that will explain our basic needs so my daughter isn't hearing me repeat things over and over all day for 6 days. I don't have a problem sharing some of the details if it helps people help us, but we don't treat her like she is disabled (even though, to a degree, it's obvious) and she doesn't view herself as someone who can't do certain things even though the reality is that she can't. I don't want her hearing it repeated that she "can't do" this or "needs" that over and over. She works her tush off to get better and better and we celebrate her tenacity, drive and positive attitude. The disability, to us, is just a footnote in that our attitude toward it does not make it the focus. Even though every area of our lives is affected tremendously, we try not to always focus on how hard things are but on the positives we see.



Our needs have been different in the past, but I have struggled with the same concerns in the past, especially when he was too young to fully understand the nature of his disease.  My son thinks he's 100% fine. He knows things like he can't see well, or that he tires easily, but when he was younger, he simply thought everyone was like this.  I really struggled with how I would say these things to guest services without making my son feel there was something wrong with him.    In the end, I decided to just take my cues from him and we didn't get GACs.  I just couldn't see doing it when HE didn't think he needed anything.  Does that make sense?  There were times when we had to stop and leave early because he was just too tired, but overall, I truly think it was more beneficial for him to operate on his own terms.  Now, naturally, each person is different in their needs, but I really had a perspective shift for myself when I made this decision.  

 Last year I struggled with the notion that I might need to get a wheelchair for him for certain times.  While I knew that a GAC wasn't going to be needed, I also knew that he's older and has a greater understating of his needs and has seen others with his same condition using wheelchairs as a tool when needed.   At the time he balked at the idea, but I needed to be prepared. 

On the other hand, at school, I really try to make him understand that people do not know his needs unless he tells them.   So we work hard with him to speak up for things he needs  and teach him to be his own best advocate.  Naturally, that's not always possible for some kids, but for many it is.  

So,it's sort of a process with kids, that's my whole point of this


----------



## lovethattink

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I will try to get him to get is picture first, but at least I know I have the option to have mine taken, if my boy freaks at the thought of having his picture taken. Thanks!



You're welcome. Our experience at Guest Services to get the DAS was excellent.  

The picture taking just took seconds. The cm came around the counter and approached ds in a non-threatening manner. She got down to his level, spoke calmly, took his picture, and showed it to him. She used an ipad and there was no flash.

The whole process took us about 10 minutes once we got up to the counter. After I explained his needs, she explained what accommodations can be made. Took his picture. She explained how DAS works. Read the terms of agreement, and had me sign.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

Wishes Count said:


> I just got my DAS at Epcot. I am a GR CM at DAK. I could have easily gotten one there as they understand my disability and I have work restrictions. I wanted to sort of test Epcot out since some said they have issues but I am also doing a staycation and visiting the parks the next few days.
> 
> I have Crohn's Disease. Mine is severe and not well controlled. I had the GAC previously. It is difficult for me to be confined to the line queue because if I have an attack I have less than a minute to get to the bathroom. Having 200 people behind you in a snaking line queue makes exiting difficult.
> 
> I explained my needs and was told that the DAS would not help me because I would still need to enter the line queue at some point. I explained why I thought it was beneficial to me and that waiting the majority of the wait outside the line and then entering for a short period of time would work. I know myself and if I'm feeling funny I wouldn't enter the line at that time. (On a side note I haven't been on Ellen in several years cause its 40 minutes and NO EXIT) I also mentioned that I had used similar systems at USO and Seaworld.
> 
> I was issued a DAS card. Having both sides of the experience I feel it is important that you clearly state your needs. If you are offered other options or suggestions that you do not feel will work politely explain why.
> 
> I hope this helps. The CM I dealt with seemed really knowledgeable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



thank you!!!!!! I too have crohns and ibs just for fun , and was wondering how I would deal with the waits this xmas.  at the age of 35 every hour of the day im wondering when another urge will hit and how fast I can get to the washroom.  a line w a 240 min wait is not an ideal situation to be stuck in at all. despite my meds mine isn't controlled well either and my lovely nurse has told me to get use to it.  this is my new way of living.  fun!!!


----------



## ttintagel

> Just a thought. I'm wondering if this "on the spot decision making" is proving burdensome for some ride CMs. They used to just leave that up to GR to decide.



That hasn't usually been my experience in the past. In fact, the last time I went to GR (last Fall), the CM there specifically said, "At most attractions, it's up to the Cast Member how they want to handle it; we can't tell them what to do. I used to work the Great Movie Ride, and if you'd come in when I was working there, I personally wouldn't have made you come through the dark queue, but I know other people who would. It's really up to whoever's on duty at the time." 

And that's how it's worked out for me. The first time I went to Nemo, I told the first CM I ran into that I couldn't see where I was going, and he just said, "Straight ahead." Later on, I learned that there was another way in and specifically asked to use it, but had to be really firm about insisting on it. I've tried to argue my way out of the dangerously dark foyer of the Haunted Mansion more than a few times, but never succeeded. (Which is why I get so irritated every time I hear someone brag about being let in though the exit just because their kid was scared - they don't want a kid to get *scared* in a *haunted house*, but they don't care if *I* fall and break my neck?) 

So, the on the spot decision making has always rested with the attraction CM's, and it seems to me that they haven't ever been given any kind of training or counseling on it - at least not anything consistent.

I was hoping that with the new system, there would actually be some kind of formal provision made for the visually impaired; the only formal assistance that was available under the old system was seating in the front for shows, and audio descriptions for the completely blind. Maybe there will be a second wave of improvements. I realize that Disney can't do everything for everybody. But with all this technology? There could be a line of code in my Magic Band that says it's dangerous for me to walk in the dark, and a warning could pop up on the CM's tablet when I go through the scanner at the entrance. Easy as pie, but it doesn't get done.


----------



## mousireid

Has anyone had any success with the ability to ride one attraction a few times in a row? Sometimes my son will only ride one ride a few times and be done. It's just how it goes.  I know that may sound like a strange request but I cannot be the only one?


----------



## FrugalFashionista

IncredibleboysMom said:


> My concern is not so much about using DAS, it's about being deemed "eligible".  My 8 year old is extremely sensitive about his differences and I am really concerned about having to have a lengthy conversation with someone in which I have to convince them he needs it. Do I have to give details about his bathroom needs?  Do I have to describe the meltdown he will have when he feels closed in? How much do they need to know about his overheating issues? If we were going now, I would probably write it down because just his hearing me discuss any of the topics with a stranger would ruin his day.
> 
> We don't have a trip planned, but were thinking of one for next year.  Just going to wait and watch before making a commitment to go.



I think writing it down is perfectly acceptable. Don't give up yet.


----------



## amzking

Hello all, after reading quite a bit of this thread I thought it would be good to prepare a little written list of my son's issues to make it faster and easier to obtain a DAS.  Can you please read and (nicely) critique this?  I would appreciate any advice on any information I may be missing, or any information I don't need to include.  Thank you.  Imagine the following on a paper I give to the CM at GR.

Hello!

My son Matthew is in need of accommodation for his disability.

He is nonverbal and has limited comprehension of language.

While he LOVES most rides, he does not comprehend and cannot tolerate waiting long periods in line.

He obsesses over several rides and has several beloved rides that he wants to ride ASAP.  He will physically pull us to the ride, often making loud vocalizations and crying at the same time if he is denied.

Extended wait times will result in him making increasingly loud verbalizations, crying, and physical behaviors which will be disturbing to other guests around him. He also does not respect physical boundaries between people and will often sit down on the floor while waiting (I have no idea why.)

Because of his obsessions, recovery from these above meltdowns takes a very long time, if he recovers at all.

If we go up to a ride, then leave without riding (in other words, get a fastpass) he will have a meltdown.

Depending on his mood, he may only tolerate as little as 3 to 4 hours in a park.

I would appreciate very much an accommodation that limits the amount of time he has to spend in line.

Thank you!


----------



## FrugalFashionista

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I will try to get him to get is picture first, but at least I know I have the option to have mine taken, if my boy freaks at the thought of having his picture taken. Thanks!



They use an iPad to take the picture right? No big flash camera? My son loves technology, especially our iPad so I'm hoping it won't be as big of a deal.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

amzking said:


> Hello all, after reading quite a bit of this thread I thought it would be good to prepare a little written list of my son's issues to make it faster and easier to obtain a DAS.  Can you please read and (nicely) critique this?  I would appreciate any advice on any information I may be missing, or any information I don't need to include.  Thank you.  Imagine the following on a paper I give to the CM at GR.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> My son Matthew is in need of accommodation for his disability.
> 
> He is nonverbal and has limited comprehension of language.
> 
> While he LOVES most rides, he does not comprehend and cannot tolerate waiting long periods in line.
> 
> He obsesses over several rides and has several &#147;beloved&#148; rides that he wants to ride ASAP.  He will physically pull us to the ride, often making loud vocalizations and crying at the same time if he is denied.
> 
> Extended wait times will result in him making increasingly loud verbalizations, crying, and physical &#147;behaviors&#148; which will be disturbing to other guests around him. He also does not respect physical boundaries between people and will often sit down on the floor while waiting (I have no idea why.)
> 
> Because of his obsessions, recovery from these above &#147;meltdowns&#148; takes a very long time, if he recovers at all.
> 
> If we go up to a ride, then leave without riding (in other words, get a fastpass) he will have a &#147;meltdown.&#148;
> 
> Depending on his mood, he may only tolerate as little as 3 to 4 hours in a park.
> 
> I would appreciate very much an accommodation that limits the amount of time he has to spend in line.
> 
> Thank you!



Can one of you get the DAS card filled out while the other entertains him? He doesn't have to be present to get the return time, just to ride is my understanding.


----------



## lanejudy

mousireid said:


> Has anyone had any success with the ability to ride one attraction a few times in a row? Sometimes my son will only ride one ride a few times and be done. It's just how it goes.  I know that may sound like a strange request but I cannot be the only one?



There have been a few posts about this, as well as at least 1 youtube video posted.  My understanding is it's handled on a case-by-case basis and you have to request at Guest Relations when you get the DAS.  They call it "guest recovery" or something like that -- basically, a set of use-anytime Fastpasses for your party.  One set of FPs, with recommendation to get the DAS return time, then ride with the FP followed by the ride on the DAS return time -- so 2 rides with little wait between.  

At least that's what I've seen...


----------



## SueM in MN

If you haven't looked at post one of this thread, you may want to. It is a FAQs about the DAS and does include answers to a lot of the questions people are asking here.


CaraMiaBelle said:


> I don't think they do unless the party is over 5 or 6. Anyone else know this?


A 'usual' party is 6 (5 plus the person with a disability), which is the same as the GAC was.
Reports are that they will allow up to 10, but for groups of more than 6, everyone will need to be there at Guest Relations when the DAS card is requested.


My2CrazyGirls said:


> Good idea.  Now I may have missed this, but do you need to get a DAS everyday for every park or can you get 1 and it is good for length of stay (so if your trip is 6 days is it good for 6 days?)


You get a DAS at Guest Relations at one of the theme parks and it will be valid at all of the other theme parks.
It will dated to be valid for your 6 day length of stay. 


cmwade77 said:


> Just a thought about the picture being taken, is this something you might be able to get him used to doing at home? It's just a thought that may or may not work for you, but it's an idea. Also, if it makes a difference, they use an iPad Mini to take the picture, at least that's what's used at DL.


Good idea.
And, a picture with an iPad is a lot different ( and probably less threatening to many kids). 


ttintagel said:


> That hasn't usually been my experience in the past. In fact, the last time I went to GR (last Fall), the CM there specifically said, "At most attractions, it's up to the Cast Member how they want to handle it; we can't tell them what to do. I used to work the Great Movie Ride, and if you'd come in when I was working there, I personally wouldn't have made you come through the dark queue, but I know other people who would. It's really up to whoever's on duty at the time."
> 
> And that's how it's worked out for me. The first time I went to Nemo, I told the first CM I ran into that I couldn't see where I was going, and he just said, "Straight ahead." Later on, I learned that there was another way in and specifically asked to use it, but had to be really firm about insisting on it. I've tried to argue my way out of the dangerously dark foyer of the Haunted Mansion more than a few times, but never succeeded. (Which is why I get so irritated every time I hear someone brag about being let in though the exit just because their kid was scared - they don't want a kid to get *scared* in a *haunted house*, but they don't care if *I* fall and break my neck?)
> 
> So, the on the spot decision making has always rested with the attraction CM's, and it seems to me that they haven't ever been given any kind of training or counseling on it - at least not anything consistent.
> 
> I was hoping that with the new system, there would actually be some kind of formal provision made for the visually impaired; the only formal assistance that was available under the old system was seating in the front for shows, and audio descriptions for the completely blind. Maybe there will be a second wave of improvements. I realize that Disney can't do everything for everybody. But with all this technology? *There could be a line of code in my Magic Band that says it's dangerous for me to walk in the dark, and a warning could pop up on the CM's tablet *when I go through the scanner at the entrance. Easy as pie, but it doesn't get done.


I do think they are eventually going to go that way.
It would really be a good use of the technology - at Guest Relations, they would find out just what type of assistance you need and put it into your file.
At the attraction, the CM could use your Magicband to link to your file and the iPad at the attraction could pop up personalized information for that attraction, based on your needs.
It's kind of 'blue sky' dreaming, but could be very doable, even with the technology they currently are starting to use.


FrugalFashionista said:


> They use an iPad to take the picture right? No big flash camera? My son loves technology, especially our iPad so I'm hoping it won't be as big of a deal.





FrugalFashionista said:


> Can one of you get the DAS card filled out while the other entertains him? He doesn't have to be present to get the return time, just to ride is my understanding.


That is correct.
Someone else can take his DAS card and get a Return Time for him.
He doesn't have to come to the attraction until it is time to ride.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> There have been a few posts about this, as well as at least 1 youtube video posted.  My understanding is it's handled on a case-by-case basis and you have to request at Guest Relations when you get the DAS.  They call it "guest recovery" or something like that -- basically, a set of use-anytime Fastpasses for your party.  One set of FPs, with recommendation to get the DAS return time, then ride with the FP followed by the ride on the DAS return time -- so 2 rides with little wait between.
> 
> At least that's what I've seen...


That's what I have heard too.
And, it is not known whether it is a temporary thing while people get used to the new DAS or whether it will continue.


----------



## amzking

FrugalFashionista said:


> Can one of you get the DAS card filled out while the other entertains him? He doesn't have to be present to get the return time, just to ride is my understanding.



Yes, but this may or may not work.  There are times when he grabs us by the hand and PULLS us to an attraction, and will NOT be distracted.  Usually this is Splash, Test Track, Soarin', Everest, and RnRC.  Sometimes Astro Orbiter too.  This is my biggest worry with this new system.  My understanding initially with DAS was that there would be centralized kiosks where you could get return times without going up to the rides.  Now I am hearing that is not the case.  I am REALLY worried about this part, and I wanted that information conveyed in the document I give to GR.

But really, I just posted to see opinions on if I should present this at GR to hopefully expedite the DAS process., and if yes, then is there is anything I should add or subtract.  My old method for obtaining a GAC was to say "Here is my son, he has autism, and he can't wait in long lines" but that will not be sufficient any more.  Do you have any suggestions along those lines?


----------



## amzking

SueM in MN said:


> That is correct.
> Someone else can take his DAS card and get a Return Time for him.
> He doesn't have to come to the attraction until it is time to ride.



That will not always work, for example, when I am with just him and his sister, without my husband.


----------



## PatMcDuck

"There are times when he grabs us by the hand and PULLS us to an attraction, and will NOT be distracted.  Usually this is Splash, Test Track, Soarin', Everest, and RnRC.  Sometimes Astro Orbiter too.  This is my biggest worry with this new system.  My understanding initially with DAS was that there would be centralized kiosks where you could get return times without going up to the rides.  Now I am hearing that is not the case.  I am REALLY worried about this part, and I wanted that information conveyed in the document I give to GR."


My son would do that pulling and stuff, and frankly, that is one reason we started using a chair in the parks.  (one of many reasons).  At least now I can look around while I push him.  I can get food, I can slightly relax.  (DS has no sense of danger, either).  He actually gave me "tennis elbow" from pulling, years ago, which took months to ease up, and I have bursitis in my shoulders...... so I get it.

The centralized type kiosks for the return times are at DL and Cal Adv parks in California.  I also get your feeling on approaching a ride, then leaving with a return time, and how that could upset your son; I expect that will happen to us, too, but at least in the chair, I can get him away easier.  I will NOT have a "runner", I will be pushing him up to each ride to get the RT.  With the chair, my son points and tries to say the name of a ride sometimes, but at least he can't drag me in that direction.  

Oh, the sitting on the ground thing?  Ditto.  Moms around here call that "the wet noodle".  Not so bad when they are younger kids, but now my son weighs 160 pounds.  that is one big wet noodle.  Again, the chair prevents most of this for us.

I get your issues, but the reality is, he will now have to wait, either on the line, or away from the line.  It is a new reality.  It means going to the parks on the least busy days possible, for us.  My son also only lasts 3-4 hours, tops, but really, that is true for many other people, too. 

Good luck.


----------



## AndreaA

PatMcDuck said:


> I get your issues, but the reality is, he will now have to wait, either on the line, or away from the line.  It is a new reality.  It means going to the parks on the least busy days possible, for us.  My son also only lasts 3-4 hours, tops, but really, that is true for many other people, too.
> 
> Good luck.



I'm not sure why that has to be the new reality when there have been numerous reports of people being given additional accommodations for reasons similar to what the OP is talking about.  This only has to be the "new reality" if people do nothing but accept it.

I'm also not sure how a wheelchair can contain an otherwise physically healthy person.  My kids get up and jump out of a stroller, and that's harder to get out of than a wheelchair.  One pause and the OP's son could be out of the chair and dashing through a crowd and now she's got to maneuver a wheelchair to chase after him.  I just don't think that's a very good or safe recommendation.


----------



## PatMcDuck

AndreaA said:


> I'm not sure why that has to be the new reality when there have been numerous reports of people being given additional accommodations for reasons similar to what the OP is talking about.  This only has to be the "new reality" if people do nothing but accept it.
> 
> I'm also not sure how a wheelchair can contain an otherwise physically healthy person.  My kids get up and jump out of a stroller, and that's harder to get out of than a wheelchair.  One pause and the OP's son could be out of the chair and dashing through a crowd and now she's got to maneuver a wheelchair to chase after him.  I just don't think that's a very good or safe recommendation.




Sorry, I thought OP was trying to say her son needed a DAS that allowed no waiting.  I no longer thought that was an option, but maybe it is. I know some people were able to get passes to ride the same ride several times in a row, stuff like that.  I did not think "no waiting" was an option.  I stand corrected.

I understand what you are saying about a "healthy person" jumping out of a wheelchair.  I suppose I did not think about it that way, because my son is not really a "healthy person" per se.  Autism, non verbal, down syndrome, Vision problems (no depth perception), very poor balance, fused ankles, poor stamina, excessive rocking, etc.  (there is more I will skip for now)  Sean can get in and out of his chair, but he doesn't jump out unless we tell him to, for some reason.  With the Convaid, he can't get out until he bends down and flips the foot pedals to the side, so I would have some warning he was going to jump. I think he feels safe in there too, his little bubble.  It is also great for parades, he can sit in it for the long wait for the parades to begin, and for the meet and greets.  Sorry to disagree, but using a chair of some kind can really help some autistic kids and adults.

He does not use this chair at home, only for trips to Disney, museums, zoos, aquariums, etc.  I can only think he stays in the chair, because he has learned to do so.  (lucky for us)  The parks would be completely impossible for us without his red chair.  Even with it, they are challenging.  

But when I say "good luck", I mean it sincerely, I wish everyone well and I hope they have magical trips to Disney.


----------



## Jrob369

amzking said:


> That will not always work, for example, when I am with just him and his sister, without my husband.



On top of that, I don't think anyone has mentioned the fact that now, for those that are lucky to have a "runner", the time spent together as a family will be reduced.  I wonder what consideration and possible adjustments will come of these issues in the next few months.


----------



## Mom2six

lovethattink said:


> I was given three choices about the picture.  1. Have ds's picture taken 2. Have my picture taken instead 3. No picture, additional manager approval required and his ID would be required to match the name on the DAS. (He does have a state ID because it was required to get a parking permit by the state.)



Interesting about the ID for the parking permit.  My son does not have an ID but luckily he does not usually freak out about pictures. That is if they don't require a good picture but he probably would not look at them for it and could even cover his eyes.


----------



## Mom2six

AndreaA said:


> I'm also not sure how a wheelchair can contain an otherwise physically healthy person.  My kids get up and jump out of a stroller, and that's harder to get out of than a wheelchair.  One pause and the OP's son could be out of the chair and dashing through a crowd and now she's got to maneuver a wheelchair to chase after him.  I just don't think that's a very good or safe recommendation.


My 5 year old son uses a stroller in the park. He can now get out of it unfortunately which came as a surprise during a very scary meltdown at Epcot. He was having a horrible panic attack that began by going into Askershus restaurant and I had to leave with him.  He got out of the stroller in full panic mode (I have no idea how) and took off running.  He is fast and strong and has this total ability to make it nearly impossible to pick him up when he does not want to be lifted.  It was so scary.  He made it halfway around the world with me running after him and his struggles with me when I would catch him, the whole thing took a good 45 minutes and then he wanted me to carry him. It was so exhausting and in the 90s.  We both practically passed out and were both crying by the end if the ordeal. The CMs were very helpful.  My point is sometimes you think they are secure and they get away.  Of course he is physically healthy and all muscle. For someone who only eats Cheerios, blueberries, the occasional waffle, and almond milk I have no idea how he can be so fit especially considering that he jumps all day long and is never still for a second. How does he not waste away to nothing.    So for those with physically challenged children I may not be as big of a risk.


----------



## Disneylvr

PatMcDuck said:


> "There are times when he grabs us by the hand and PULLS us to an attraction, and will NOT be distracted.  Usually this is Splash, Test Track, Soarin', Everest, and RnRC.  Sometimes Astro Orbiter too.  This is my biggest worry with this new system.  My understanding initially with DAS was that there would be centralized kiosks where you could get return times without going up to the rides.  Now I am hearing that is not the case.  I am REALLY worried about this part, and I wanted that information conveyed in the document I give to GR."  My son would do that pulling and stuff, and frankly, that is one reason we started using a chair in the parks.  (one of many reasons).  At least now I can look around while I push him.  I can get food, I can slightly relax.  (DS has no sense of danger, either).  He actually gave me "tennis elbow" from pulling, years ago, which took months to ease up, and I have bursitis in my shoulders...... so I get it.  The centralized type kiosks for the return times are at DL and Cal Adv parks in California.  I also get your feeling on approaching a ride, then leaving with a return time, and how that could upset your son; I expect that will happen to us, too, but at least in the chair, I can get him away easier.  I will NOT have a "runner", I will be pushing him up to each ride to get the RT.  With the chair, my son points and tries to say the name of a ride sometimes, but at least he can't drag me in that direction.  Oh, the sitting on the ground thing?  Ditto.  Moms around here call that "the wet noodle".  Not so bad when they are younger kids, but now my son weighs 160 pounds.  that is one big wet noodle.  Again, the chair prevents most of this for us.  I get your issues, but the reality is, he will now have to wait, either on the line, or away from the line.  It is a new reality.  It means going to the parks on the least busy days possible, for us.  My son also only lasts 3-4 hours, tops, but really, that is true for many other people, too.  Good luck.



What kind of chair do you use? Are are looking for a new one for our 10 year old daughter with autism as she has outgrown her special needs stroller. We use it for all the same reason you do. Thanks!


----------



## jlaalja

Disneylvr said:


> What kind of chair do you use? Are are looking for a new one for our 10 year old daughter with autism as she has outgrown her special needs stroller. We use it for all the same reason you do. Thanks!



Can't answer for previous person but we use a Maclaren Major for our daughter.  We love it! It folds up like an umbrella stroller. Compared to many of the other special needs strollers we priced, we thought it was much more reasonable also.


----------



## lovethattink

AndreaA said:


> I'm not sure why that has to be the new reality when there have been numerous reports of people being given additional accommodations for reasons similar to what the OP is talking about.  This only has to be the "new reality" if people do nothing but accept it.
> 
> *I'm also not sure how a wheelchair can contain an otherwise physically healthy person.  My kids get up and jump out of a stroller, and that's harder to get out of than a wheelchair.  One pause and the OP's son could be out of the chair and dashing through a crowd and now she's got to maneuver a wheelchair to chase after him.  I just don't think that's a very good or safe recommendation*.



Years ago my son was a runner. Any sudden or loud noise sent him running. So did the sight of an animal. Parking lots were nightmares. He'd bolt with no concern for safety. One day at the MK there was a construction wall up and for some reason it frightened him and he ran. I had to drop everything in my arms and caught up to him at Dumbo. That was when his occupational therapist recommended getting a w/c or medical stroller.

The w/c acts like a cacoon and gives him his own area where he feels safe. Loud noises go off and because he feels safe he stays in the chair. Sometimes he even puts on the seatbelt and shoulder harness for more of a sense of security and pressure.

Since this summer, his legs give out with tics and he's been falling so now he's using it for additional reasons.



Mom2six said:


> Interesting about the ID for the parking permit.  My son does not have an ID but luckily he does not usually freak out about pictures. That is if they don't require a good picture but he probably would not look at them for it and could even cover his eyes.



There is an exception for people who can't get their picture taken, I think in that case it required further physician documentation. But this is for a FL disability parking permit, nothing to do with Disney.



Disneylvr said:


> What kind of chair do you use? Are are looking for a new one for our 10 year old daughter with autism as she has outgrown her special needs stroller. We use it for all the same reason you do. Thanks!



I know you didn't ask me, but my son has a Convaid Cruiser. He is outgrowing his and we'll probably go to the next size up because I really like the way it pushes easily. The foot rests are very heavy and add quite a bit of extra weight to the chair. It's bulky, but it does fold.


----------



## LvsTnk

Disneylvr said:


> What kind of chair do you use? Are are looking for a new one for our 10 year old daughter with autism as she has outgrown her special needs stroller. We use it for all the same reason you do. Thanks!



We have a Convaid that folds up like an umbrella stroller it is obviously bigger but it has held up really well and has seen many trips to Disney.


----------



## Disneylvr

jlaalja said:


> Can't answer for previous person but we use a Maclaren Major for our daughter.  We love it! It folds up like an umbrella stroller. Compared to many of the other special needs strollers we priced, we thought it was much more reasonable also.


  That is what we currently have but she is too tall for it. My daughter is 4' 9" and weighs 87 pounds. Technically she is still under the weight limit but her legs are so long and she look awkward in it.


----------



## AndreaA

lovethattink said:


> The w/c acts like a cacoon and gives him his own area where he feels safe. Loud noises go off and because he feels safe he stays in the chair. Sometimes he even puts on the seatbelt and shoulder harness for more of a sense of security and pressure.



I have absolutely no doubt that a wheelchair works great for some people who need that feeling of separation (and our stroller worked well for our son when that was his need) but that is not what the OP was being advised to use one for.  She specifically said that her son runs off in order to get to the rides he is desperate to ride.  Not because he's startled by a sound or something like that.  In that circumstance, I really don't think that a wheelchair would help.  If he wants to get to the ride, he wants to get to the ride.


----------



## aaarcher86

AndreaA said:


> I have absolutely no doubt that a wheelchair works great for some people who need that feeling of separation (and our stroller worked well for our son when that was his need) but that is not what the OP was being advised to use one for.  She specifically said that her son runs off in order to get to the rides he is desperate to ride.  Not because he's startled by a sound or something like that.  In that circumstance, I really don't think that a wheelchair would help.  If he wants to get to the ride, he wants to get to the ride.



The person suggesting it said it helped her child that had the same tendency. It was just a friendly suggestion since it helped her. It's obviously not going to work for everyone, but it's up to the person she was directing it towards if they want to give it a try.


----------



## clanmcculloch

Maybe I've just missed it in this thread, but I haven't seen anybody mention how shows like Laugh Floor and Philharmagic are being handled for those with crowd issues.  A DAS will do nothing for us since we make sure to arrive at these shows when we'll get into the next show or maybe the one after at the longest even without a DAS.  It's not about how long we wait.  My DD can't wait in the mob waiting areas where everybody is constantly told by CMs to push forward and crowd together and you have to be in this crowd even if you arrive only a few minutes before the show.  Has anybody heard anything yet about what if anything is done for people in this situation?


----------



## mom4praise

I am planning my families first trip to Dinsey World for this time next year. I am a single mom and will be traveling with my DS-18 PTSD, ODD, ADHD (has learned many coping tools and is donig very well), DD-17 Bipolar 2 (new diagnosis and we're still working out the kinks), DS-14 my 'normal' kid (family joke), and DS-6 ADHD, ODD, and GAD (dignosed a few months ago, but have been working with him for longer, he's a lot like the oldest)

Now knowing whose on my team, I have a question about our trip. I am planning on getting a stroller for my DS6, he's a runner when he looses it and waiting for long periods not moving can set him into whirlwind. 

With the new DAS system, would I be able to request a card? I have no problem waiting the time that the attraction states, I just don't think he will handle the being still part if its more than 30 minutes. We could walk around, do a shorter lined attraction, get a snack, etc.

Just wondering if I am understanding the new system correctly. This trip is a big step for me, as it's just me and the crew.


----------



## 3DisneyBuggs

I wonder how the DAS will help with the crowded waiting area anther poster mentioned. At Philharmagic I used the GAC to wait in the handicapped section which is not crowded at all. I also sit in that section. I havent done  VOTLM in years because there was no other place to wait than that little room with people crowded everywhere. I would love to know how to avoid that pre show waiting area.


----------



## disney david

mom4praise said:


> I am planning my families first trip to Dinsey World for this time next year. I am a single mom and will be traveling with my DS-18 PTSD, ODD, ADHD (has learned many coping tools and is donig very well), DD-17 Bipolar 2 (new diagnosis and we're still working out the kinks), DS-14 my 'normal' kid (family joke), and DS-6 ADHD, ODD, and GAD (dignosed a few months ago, but have been working with him for longer, he's a lot like the oldest)
> 
> Now knowing whose on my team, I have a question about our trip. I am planning on getting a stroller for my DS6, he's a runner when he looses it and waiting for long periods not moving can set him into whirlwind.
> 
> With the new DAS system, would I be able to request a card? I have no problem waiting the time that the attraction states, I just don't think he will handle the being still part if its more than 30 minutes. We could walk around, do a shorter lined attraction, get a snack, etc.
> 
> Just wondering if I am understanding the new system correctly. This trip is a big step for me, as it's just me and the crew.



You can still get the stroller as a wheelchair tag if that helps.


----------



## cmwade77

clanmcculloch said:


> Maybe I've just missed it in this thread, but I haven't seen anybody mention how shows like Laugh Floor and Philharmagic are being handled for those with crowd issues.  A DAS will do nothing for us since we make sure to arrive at these shows when we'll get into the next show or maybe the one after at the longest even without a DAS.  It's not about how long we wait.  My DD can't wait in the mob waiting areas where everybody is constantly told by CMs to push forward and crowd together and you have to be in this crowd even if you arrive only a few minutes before the show.  Has anybody heard anything yet about what if anything is done for people in this situation?


I know both have a section for those with wheelchairs, etc. to wait in that is seperated by a rope. According to the official rules, you shouldn't need a DAS to use this area, you should simply be able to ask to wait there.


----------



## clanmcculloch

I haven't seen anything official or unofficial about people without mobility devices using the waiting areas intended for wheelchairs.  Where are you seeing this?  It would be great if we just had to ask when we get inside.  Has anybody heard that this is what's actually happening?


----------



## buffettgirl

mom4praise said:


> I am planning my families first trip to Dinsey World for this time next year. I am a single mom and will be traveling with my DS-18 PTSD, ODD, ADHD (has learned many coping tools and is donig very well), DD-17 Bipolar 2 (new diagnosis and we're still working out the kinks), DS-14 my 'normal' kid (family joke), and DS-6 ADHD, ODD, and GAD (dignosed a few months ago, but have been working with him for longer, he's a lot like the oldest)
> 
> Now knowing whose on my team, I have a question about our trip. I am planning on getting a stroller for my DS6, he's a runner when he looses it and waiting for long periods not moving can set him into whirlwind.
> 
> With the new DAS system, would I be able to request a card? I have no problem waiting the time that the attraction states, I just don't think he will handle the being still part if its more than 30 minutes. We could walk around, do a shorter lined attraction, get a snack, etc.
> 
> Just wondering if I am understanding the new system correctly. This trip is a big step for me, as it's just me and the crew.



David mentioned the stroller as a wheelchair tag, and absolutely get that, but beyond that, if your youngest was in his stroller throughout the lines, would he manage the slow moving wait? Would the others be able to stand in the line with you without issue while waiting as well?  If so, then you may not need a return time DAS.  

If, the others have trouble being confined for a longer period in the line, and the youngest needs to keep moving, then a return time DAS seems reasonable.  You would be able to do whatever you want during the wait time, just as you suggested.  Move around, go on shorter lined rides, etc.  That's precisely what it's intended to do.  It allows you to control the wait for a ride in a way that works for your family.  

I would definitely make sure you've got a handle on how to explain your needs, vs the behaviors that your child exhibits.   "My child runs and my child gets antsy when waiting"  is not the same as saying, "My child needs to be confined to his stroller for his safety, and my child needs to be able to wait for a ride outside of the line, where we can walk around and keep him occupied."  The first tells the CM the behaviors .  They may not understand the need that goes with those behaviors.  The second version takes guesswork out of the equation and specifically tells them what you need.


----------



## mrzrich

Here now went to MK this AM and received the DAS with minimal questions.  Anyway I have to say that we had to do a lot of back tracking. 

   The first wait was 20 min for Jungle Cruise. We were able to ride POTC while waiting for JC.  Then back to JC.

Then we headed to Splash and BTMRR Both had 35 min waits.  I made a mistake here, because I pulled a FP for BTMRR not realizing that Splash was giving out earlier FP.  I got a 25 minute return time for Splash, we went to Tom Sawyer Island.  (I'd never been there before) We rode Splash, then we hand to putz around for a long time waiting for our BTMRR return.  We decided to just eat lunch while waiting.   

 We walked over to HM, but DS started getting panicky, so we didn't ride.   

 Small world had a 15 minute wait, the CM let us right in, said he didn't see the sense of making us wait  5 minutes.  Pixie Dust?  

Walked over to Little Mermaid for a return time.  35 min wait, so 25 minute return, we wanted ice cream, so walked all the way around the wall to storybook treats.  DH was getting cranky, his back was hurting,  DS was getting tired, but really wanted to ride Buzz, so we decided not to rime Mermaid and headed to Buzz.  

Just told CM at Buzz that we had decided against Mermaid, so he just crossed it off.   Wait time for Buzz was 25 minutes, so we got a 15 minute return time.  We road the People Mover while we waited.  Then to Buzz.    

That was our day.  I will admit, we would have accomplished much more with the GAC because we would not have had to twiddle our thumbs looking for things to do while we waited.  We would have squeezed more in before we reached our breaking point.  We also ate lunch before we were truly hungry, because we had to pass the time.  It is what it is.  We will learn the new program and teach our son how to manage. 

 My take away from the day was that if you are using DAS in conjunction with FP is to check the FP return times of both rides and FP whichever ride has the earlier return time.  Use the DAS for the other ride.  

Oh and about FP +, it's really clogging the entrance points of each FP line.  Seems that there are still many glitches, not sure if it is guest error, or actual IT issues.


----------



## cmwade77

clanmcculloch said:


> I haven't seen anything official or unofficial about people without mobility devices using the waiting areas intended for wheelchairs.  Where are you seeing this?  It would be great if we just had to ask when we get inside.  Has anybody heard that this is what's actually happening?


It's just what guest relations told me when I asked.


----------



## lovethattink

mrzrich said:


> Here now went to MK this AM and received the DAS with minimal questions.  Anyway I have to say that we had to do a lot of back tracking.
> 
> The first wait was 20 min for Jungle Cruise. We were able to ride POTC while waiting for JC.  Then back to JC.
> 
> Then we headed to Splash and BTMRR Both had 35 min waits.  I made a mistake here, because I pulled a FP for BTMRR not realizing that Splash was giving out earlier FP.  I got a 25 minute return time for Splash, we went to Tom Sawyer Island.  (I'd never been there before) We rode Splash, then we hand to putz around for a long time waiting for our BTMRR return.  We decided to just eat lunch while waiting.
> 
> We walked over to HM, but DS started getting panicky, so we didn't ride.
> 
> Small world had a 15 minute wait, the CM let us right in, said he didn't see the sense of making us wait  5 minutes.  Pixie Dust?
> 
> Walked over to Little Mermaid for a return time.  35 min wait, so 25 minute return, we wanted ice cream, so walked all the way around the wall to storybook treats.  DH was getting cranky, his back was hurting,  DS was getting tired, but really wanted to ride Buzz, so we decided not to rime Mermaid and headed to Buzz.
> 
> Just told CM at Buzz that we had decided against Mermaid, so he just crossed it off.   Wait time for Buzz was 25 minutes, so we got a 15 minute return time.  We road the People Mover while we waited.  Then to Buzz.
> 
> That was our day.  I will admit, we would have accomplished much more with the GAC because we would not have had to twiddle our thumbs looking for things to do while we waited.  We would have squeezed more in before we reached our breaking point.  We also ate lunch before we were truly hungry, because we had to pass the time.  It is what it is.  We will learn the new program and teach our son how to manage.
> 
> My take away from the day was that if you are using DAS in conjunction with FP is to check the FP return times of both rides and FP whichever ride has the earlier return time.  Use the DAS for the other ride.
> 
> Oh and about FP +, it's really clogging the entrance points of each FP line.  Seems that there are still many glitches, not sure if it is guest error, or actual IT issues.



Sounds like you got pretty much accomplished today. You're right, it's more work. And an adjustment to do things on Disney's time instead of your own, like your lunch time. 

Was the clogging of FP line entrance points due to wristbands not being read right away? I know when entering the park, we saw cm suggesting guests hold their wristband a certain way so it could read it.


----------



## livndisney

mrzrich said:


> Here now went to MK this AM and received the DAS with minimal questions.  Anyway I have to say that we had to do a lot of back tracking.
> 
> The first wait was 20 min for Jungle Cruise. We were able to ride POTC while waiting for JC.  Then back to JC.
> 
> Then we headed to Splash and BTMRR Both had 35 min waits.  I made a mistake here, because I pulled a FP for BTMRR not realizing that Splash was giving out earlier FP.  I got a 25 minute return time for Splash, we went to Tom Sawyer Island.  (I'd never been there before) We rode Splash, then we hand to putz around for a long time waiting for our BTMRR return.  We decided to just eat lunch while waiting.
> 
> We walked over to HM, but DS started getting panicky, so we didn't ride.
> 
> Small world had a 15 minute wait, the CM let us right in, said he didn't see the sense of making us wait  5 minutes.  Pixie Dust?
> 
> Walked over to Little Mermaid for a return time.  35 min wait, so 25 minute return, we wanted ice cream, so walked all the way around the wall to storybook treats.  DH was getting cranky, his back was hurting,  DS was getting tired, but really wanted to ride Buzz, so we decided not to rime Mermaid and headed to Buzz.
> 
> Just told CM at Buzz that we had decided against Mermaid, so he just crossed it off.   Wait time for Buzz was 25 minutes, so we got a 15 minute return time.  We road the People Mover while we waited.  Then to Buzz.
> 
> That was our day.  I will admit, we would have accomplished much more with the GAC because we would not have had to twiddle our thumbs looking for things to do while we waited.  We would have squeezed more in before we reached our breaking point.  We also ate lunch before we were truly hungry, because we had to pass the time.  It is what it is.  We will learn the new program and teach our son how to manage.
> 
> My take away from the day was that if you are using DAS in conjunction with FP is to check the FP return times of both rides and FP whichever ride has the earlier return time.  Use the DAS for the other ride.
> 
> Oh and about FP +, it's really clogging the entrance points of each FP line.  Seems that there are still many glitches, not sure if it is guest error, or actual IT issues.



I'm tired just reading it LOL

I do think this is a GREAT attitude "We will learn the new program and teach our son how to manage." There is a "learning curve" with this new program. It is nice to see parents trying to make it work.


----------



## livndisney

clanmcculloch said:


> I haven't seen anything official or unofficial about people without mobility devices using the waiting areas intended for wheelchairs.  Where are you seeing this?  It would be great if we just had to ask when we get inside.  Has anybody heard that this is what's actually happening?



I think it is "case by case". I have not seen anything in writing. One CM may allow you in the area and the next say no. I know GS says you should be allowed in the area, you arrive at the area and a Cm says no. I was only half joking when I told GS I needed a "note" from them to give to the Cm.


----------



## SKRUD

Please forgive me if this has been asked/answered before. I haven't yet figured out how to search this site as thoroughly as I'd like. Let me preface that I don't need a DASC, and never had a GAC, but it's just a curiosity about the bottom Disney Dollar.

It's my understanding that nearly everyone is now being asked to rent a wheelchair or ECV. How is that an accommodation for a disability? For annual passholders, trips to Disney are basically free (if you travel up for the day, pack a lunch, and leave at dinnertime) once you've paid for the AP. This forced rental business seems like a pocket-liner.

What about those with stamina/mobility issues who cannot, or do not want to, shell out $70 a pop?
What about those with body configuration issues, for whom a standard wheelchair would be inappropriate? 
What people visiting alone or with children who could not reasonably be expected to push them? Will a CM pusher be provided?

Is this one of those "tweaks"?


----------



## Bean786

Question about closing a park down with a DAS. Basically a das will not work for night time. For example we had an hour left ( was going to hop to Epcot). Soaring was 90 mins and so was test track. How do they handle it then? The park closes in an hour. Our return time would be 80 mins. So do they just turn people away? We didn't go because they were the only rides we wanted to ride, but it got me thinking.


----------



## Southerndisney

mrzrich I admire that you found a way to work with the system. I wish Disney would use the system I saw in another thread where the wait is after the ride. You have to wait the time of the standby line for the first ride before you can get in another fast pass line but you do not have to back track.


----------



## keishashadow

Used the DAS on the first day in AK.  Bit of a line to get it issued but CM encountered was very respectful and explained everything thoroughly.  fyi i'm not going to address why my party required the card but the first post is very clear as to the procedure, just thought i'd post my experience since I was rather anxious.

stayed onsite, card was issued for 14 days, perhaps due to being PAP holder, not sure.

Was told to bring the card back next trip and they would scan the QR code and re-issue another as long as nothing had changed as to needs or Disney's tweaking of the system.  It was stressed this version is a work in progress and those participating in it are part of the testing process just as with the magic bands.  

Yes, there is a def learning curve as to scheduling FP returns.  Glad we didn't have to juggle the magic band too this trip.  Change is always hard (at least for me it is ) but the DAS is a welcome accommodation as a tool that can be used to help enjoy the parks.



luv2sleep said:


> I was told that if your child has a DAS card that DAS return times, FP return times, and FP+ return times would be honored even if you go back past your return time. This is to account for children who suddenly melt down and you physically can't get back at your return time or return window. Anyone heard this also? Someone I know was told this by a GS CM.


 
We had a return time that would coincide with a show we wanted to see and were told to return anytime after the stated time.  However, you cannot have more than one return time 'open' i.e. can't get another without using or forfeiting the existing one.

The only issue we ran into was some of the CMs weren't filling in the card correctly and a supervisor had to be summoned a few times before we were granted access to the FP line.  

yes, based upon my observations the magic bands do seem to be holding up 'the show' in the FP lane.   Hopefully, it's a matter of guests learning how to position them.


----------



## Badamon

mrzrich said:


> Here now went to MK this AM and received the DAS with minimal questions.  Anyway I have to say that we had to do a lot of back tracking.
> 
> The first wait was 20 min for Jungle Cruise. We were able to ride POTC while waiting for JC.  Then back to JC.
> 
> Then we headed to Splash and BTMRR Both had 35 min waits.  I made a mistake here, because I pulled a FP for BTMRR not realizing that Splash was giving out earlier FP.  I got a 25 minute return time for Splash, we went to Tom Sawyer Island.  (I'd never been there before) We rode Splash, then we hand to putz around for a long time waiting for our BTMRR return.  We decided to just eat lunch while waiting.
> 
> We walked over to HM, but DS started getting panicky, so we didn't ride.
> 
> Small world had a 15 minute wait, the CM let us right in, said he didn't see the sense of making us wait  5 minutes.  Pixie Dust?
> 
> Walked over to Little Mermaid for a return time.  35 min wait, so 25 minute return, we wanted ice cream, so walked all the way around the wall to storybook treats.  DH was getting cranky, his back was hurting,  DS was getting tired, but really wanted to ride Buzz, so we decided not to rime Mermaid and headed to Buzz.
> 
> Just told CM at Buzz that we had decided against Mermaid, so he just crossed it off.   Wait time for Buzz was 25 minutes, so we got a 15 minute return time.  We road the People Mover while we waited.  Then to Buzz.
> 
> That was our day.  I will admit, we would have accomplished much more with the GAC because we would not have had to twiddle our thumbs looking for things to do while we waited.  We would have squeezed more in before we reached our breaking point.  We also ate lunch before we were truly hungry, because we had to pass the time.  It is what it is.  We will learn the new program and teach our son how to manage.
> 
> My take away from the day was that if you are using DAS in conjunction with FP is to check the FP return times of both rides and FP whichever ride has the earlier return time.  Use the DAS for the other ride.
> 
> Oh and about FP +, it's really clogging the entrance points of each FP line.  Seems that there are still many glitches, not sure if it is guest error, or actual IT issues.



Thank you for this report.  We're visiting in February and will be requesting a DAS (we have received GAC's in the past). It is so helpful to have first hand information so we can better prepare and know what to expect. Preparing our son as to what to expect is vital, surprises are never good! We've been talking about the new system with him, how it's changed and how we will tour differently. As long as we can put a positive spin on things for him, he'll go into this change positively. I know this system doesn't/won't work for everyone, but we found it to be a good approach for our son and has taught him some new coping skills.  I "sold" the new system to him by listing off all the things we can do while waiting for our return DAS time (shops, smaller attractions that we typically don't ride, shows, Sorcerers card game, etc.). We're all on board to give it a whirl and make the best of the new experience (fingers crossed we'll stay in the "happy place"!).


----------



## AndreaA

SKRUD said:


> Please forgive me if this has been asked/answered before. I haven't yet figured out how to search this site as thoroughly as I'd like. Let me preface that I don't need a DASC, and never had a GAC, but it's just a curiosity about the bottom Disney Dollar.
> 
> It's my understanding that nearly everyone is now being asked to rent a wheelchair or ECV. How is that an accommodation for a disability? For annual passholders, trips to Disney are basically free (if you travel up for the day, pack a lunch, and leave at dinnertime) once you've paid for the AP. This forced rental business seems like a pocket-liner.
> 
> What about those with stamina/mobility issues who cannot, or do not want to, shell out $70 a pop?
> What about those with body configuration issues, for whom a standard wheelchair would be inappropriate?
> What people visiting alone or with children who could not reasonably be expected to push them? Will a CM pusher be provided?
> 
> Is this one of those "tweaks"?




I have been wondering about this as well.  How "convenient" for Disney that they are now suggesting that a lot more people get wheelchairs or scooters which they oh-so-conveniently have for rent right there.  Why should those who don't really need them have to shell out extra money to use them?  The oft-used reasoning that "there's more walking in between rides than in line" is really quite ridiculous.  If a person can do the park in 4 hrs instead of 8 hrs then that is 4 fewer hrs on their feet, period, and obviously less time in the park will lead to fewer stamina issues.  And yes, even the new DAS would result in a shorter day and more resting if the alternative is getting FPs that could be hours in the future instead of just 45min, for example.


----------



## Granny square

There are issues that are a person's personal responsibility. If you can't get around it is your issue to deal with. It is a giant theme park. If you can't navigate it then you need to pay for the tools to do so. 

You wouldn't expect NYC to pay for a mobility device so that you could sight see.


----------



## Gracie09

Disney saying to rent a mobility aid for mobility issues is not new. At least as far back as 2010 when dh started having back issues they suggested he rent a wheel chair or ecv. We ended up explaining why that wouldn't work and eventually using stroller as a wheelchair or in Dh's case a walker was the right solution for us. 
Also Disney doesn't have to provide a personal aid (which is what this is considered). They have to make the parks accessible to the extent required by the Ada and state and local laws. Anything you personally need to navigate such parks (wheelchairs, canes, crutches, walkers, people to push you) are your responsibility.  If you go frequently look at purchasing what you need so you don't have to rent every time.


----------



## aubriee

SKRUD said:


> Please forgive me if this has been asked/answered before. I haven't yet figured out how to search this site as thoroughly as I'd like. Let me preface that I don't need a DASC, and never had a GAC, but it's just a curiosity about the bottom Disney Dollar.
> 
> It's my understanding that nearly everyone is now being asked to rent a wheelchair or ECV. How is that an accommodation for a disability? For annual passholders, trips to Disney are basically free (if you travel up for the day, pack a lunch, and leave at dinnertime) once you've paid for the AP. This forced rental business seems like a pocket-liner.
> 
> What about those with stamina/mobility issues who cannot, or do not want to, shell out $70 a pop?
> What about those with body configuration issues, for whom a standard wheelchair would be inappropriate?
> What people visiting alone or with children who could not reasonably be expected to push them? Will a CM pusher be provided?
> 
> Is this one of those "tweaks"?



There is no way my mom could walk eight hours in the park, so we rent her an ECV.  I have never even considered asking for a GAC for her.  She doesn't need one.  Her problems are mobility, balance, and endurance and an ECV handles that. It's just one of the expenses we have to count into the budget.  FYI:  she is an annual passholder and will get three or four trips out of this AP, so will have to rent an ECV multiple times this year.  Due to heat issues she will also not be able to stay in the parks all day.  Again WDW is not responsible and should not be expected to give her front of the line pass, just so she can get through the rides quicker.  An ECV provides her with what she needs and makes lines accessible for her.  That is all the law requires WDW do.  They are not required and shouldn't be expected to do anything else for her. She has been though alot in her 80 years and has alot of health problems, but WDW does not owe her a pass to skip the lines. 

WDW's answer for mobility problems has always been to rent an ECV or wheelchair.  Some people have just gotten lucky and finagled a GAC to cut their wait time.  That has never been the purpose of the GAC, so WDW had to address the issue.  Too many people were wanting to avoid the standby lines, so used whatever handicap they had (and even some made up ones) to get the GAC that allowed them to use the fast pass lines.

I think it's funny that for so many years, people who were familiar and used the GAC regularly said the GAC did not give front of the line access and frequently made their waits longer are now changing their tunes saying that in fact they did get to enter through the fastpass lines, were able to finish the parks in just a few hours, and got repeat rides anytime they wanted, and now they absolutely *must* have that accommodation because it is what their kids are used to.  I just can't wrap my mind around the fact that they think it's OK for typical kids to have to wait longer, just so their kids can cut in front of them and ride the rides quicker and repeatedly.  They seem to think it's their right and everyone with typical kids should be fine with it.  I'm not trying to be mean and unsympathetic, but it just doesn't seem right to make other kids waits longer, just so their kid can have their perfect vacation with no waits, no crowds, repeat rides, etc.  I can see why WDW had to change the GAC system.  This is coming from a grandmother who has seven grandkids, three of whom are considered handicapped (one with ADHD and OCD, one with autism, and one with Zellweger's syndrome (blind, deaf, mentally and physically delayed, with lots of liver and feeding problems).  My grand daughter that is autistic is fixated on the Little Mermaid movie.  She will watch it all day over and over and over and have a melt down when it's cut off.  Should she get to spend a day at WDW riding the Little Mermaid over and over with no waits, while other kids (including her cousins) have to wait in a long line to ride it just once?  No.  The old system was not fair and not equal.  It had to be changed. It's not about which person has the bigger handicap, rougher life, etc.  It's not fair that my youngest grand daughter is blind, deaf, has feeding and liver problems, has to have PT and OT several times a week, spends alot of her life at Children's Medical Center, and still has a good chance of not living until her fifth birthday and will probably never walk, but the world doesn't owe her anything either.  Everyone who enters Disney's gates deserve the perfect vacation and catering to one group at the expense of another's is just wrong.  Typical guests should not have to wait longer just so handicapped guests can cut in front of them and do the parks in half the time.  WDW is trying to make sure all wait the same amount of time.


----------



## SueM in MN

SKRUD said:


> Please forgive me if this has been asked/answered before. I haven't yet figured out how to search this site as thoroughly as I'd like. Let me preface that I don't need a DASC, and never had a GAC, but it's just a curiosity about the bottom Disney Dollar.
> 
> It's my understanding that nearly everyone is now being asked to rent a wheelchair or ECV. How is that an accommodation for a disability? For annual passholders, trips to Disney are basically free (if you travel up for the day, pack a lunch, and leave at dinnertime) once you've paid for the AP. This forced rental business seems like a pocket-liner.
> 
> What about those with stamina/mobility issues who cannot, or do not want to, shell out $70 a pop?
> What about those with body configuration issues, for whom a standard wheelchair would be inappropriate?
> What people visiting alone or with children who could not reasonably be expected to push them? Will a CM pusher be provided?
> 
> Is this one of those "tweaks"?


Disney's answer for guests who say they have stamina or endurance need that prevent them from standing or waiting in line has always been suggesting the guest consider a wheelchair or ECV. That is nothing new; it's been part of what they suggest since the 1990s.

There is no requirement that WDW provide wheelchairs (or ECVs) even for rent, much less for free. Providing someone (that WDW pays for) to push one is not reasonable accommodation and there is no requirement that they provide someone to push a wheelchair for a guest.
People are used to seeing 'shopping cart ECVs' in stored and might be expecting them other places, but the stores are providing them as a courtesy for guests.
Guests really need to think about and provide for their own needs as much as possible.

*So, what options does a guest have if they feel they can walk the 5-9 miles a day in a park, but can't walk/stand in line?*

They can rent a wheelchair or ECV in the park
Wheelchairs: $12/day rental (no deposit) OR $10/day Length of Stay rental

ECVs: $50/day and $20 key deposit that you will get back when the key is returned, so you pay $70 and get $20 of that back with the key return.
They can rent an ECV or wheelchair from an offsite rental company (they are less expensive than renting in the parks. There is more information in post 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread.
They can borrow or rent one from home and bring it with them.
They can use a different type of mobility device, such as a rollator that slows them to walk or sit. They can be bought for under $100 at most Pharmacies, Walmart, etc.
They can explain at each attraction that they are not able to stand in line and would like to borrow an attraction wheelchair while at that attraction.
They can use Fastpass, planning websites and apps to help them plan their day.
They can go to Guest Relations and request a DAS card. The suggestion would be to use a wheelchair or ECV, so they would have to explain their needs and why a mobility device doesn't meet their needs.

Even if they get a DAS card, They still would have to deal with the attractions which involve standing for all guests unless they have a mobility device (mostly shows, but also those that load in batches - there is a list on page 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread).


----------



## aaarcher86

AndreaA said:


> I have been wondering about this as well.  How "convenient" for Disney that they are now suggesting that a lot more people get wheelchairs or scooters which they oh-so-conveniently have for rent right there.  Why should those who don't really need them have to shell out extra money to use them?  The oft-used reasoning that "there's more walking in between rides than in line" is really quite ridiculous.  If a person can do the park in 4 hrs instead of 8 hrs then that is 4 fewer hrs on their feet, period, and obviously less time in the park will lead to fewer stamina issues.  And yes, even the new DAS would result in a shorter day and more resting if the alternative is getting FPs that could be hours in the future instead of just 45min, for example.



Stamina and endurance are not a disability. If DAS was given for everyone with that issue (and it practically was) then those with toddlers, pregnant women, or anyone over 80 years old would get a DAS card. That's just not what it's for. If you can be somewhere for 4 hours of time you can do 4 hours worth of things. If someone can't walk very far or very long in a place where walking isn't a giant factor the obvious solution is to help them with their walking issues... A mobility device.


----------



## disney david

Let me just say in no way is ecv or wheelchair rentals for Disney and cash cow. They don't have enough to turn that much of a profit plus you can rent them for cheaper off site. They never say you have to rent a Disney ecv or wheelchair for stamina they just suggest you rent a ecv or wheelchair you have the choice to where you want to rent.  If a ecv or wheelchair make it possible for you to enjoy the park why would it be a bad thing to suggest it. I understand people think Disney making money off them but their not at the end of the day they be lucky to break even with the labor it takes to rent them and maintain them.


----------



## alizesmom

As far as income from rentals, I think the DAS is going to hurt Disney. Supposedly people have been renting them just to get a GAC. The DAS just isn't that attractive to someone who doesn't need it. As far as being fair there is nothing in the world that is fair to everyone. I believe that WDW is trying their best. There will be glitches such as confused cast members and guest but it will eventually be worked out.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Does anyone know yet what they write return times on if you haven't got a DAS card for rides where you can't line up with wheelchairs etc like Great Thunder Mountain at WDW?


----------



## disney david

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Does anyone know yet what they write return times on if you haven't got a DAS card for rides where you can't line up with wheelchairs etc like Great Thunder Mountain at WDW?



It a  card that is a little bigger then fast pass 

This is a pic of the one for tommorow land speed way it will say the attraction name on it.


https://mobile.twitter.com/WDWNT/media/grid?idx=14&tid=387966026459389953


----------



## OurBigTrip

aubriee said:


> There is no way my mom could walk eight hours in the park, so we rent her an ECV.  I have never even considered asking for a GAC for her.  She doesn't need one.  Her problems are mobility, balance, and endurance and an ECV handles that. It's just one of the expenses we have to count into the budget.  FYI:  she is an annual passholder and will get three or four trips out of this AP, so will have to rent an ECV multiple times this year.  Due to heat issues she will also not be able to stay in the parks all day.  Again WDW is not responsible and should not be expected to give her front of the line pass, just so she can get through the rides quicker.  An ECV provides her with what she needs and makes lines accessible for her.  That is all the law requires WDW do.  They are not required and shouldn't be expected to do anything else for her. She has been though alot in her 80 years and has alot of health problems, but WDW does not owe her a pass to skip the lines.
> 
> WDW's answer for mobility problems has always been to rent an ECV or wheelchair.  Some people have just gotten lucky and finagled a GAC to cut their wait time.  That has never been the purpose of the GAC, so WDW had to address the issue.  Too many people were wanting to avoid the standby lines, so used whatever handicap they had (and even some made up ones) to get the GAC that allowed them to use the fast pass lines.
> 
> I think it's funny that for so many years, people who were familiar and used the GAC regularly said the GAC did not give front of the line access and frequently made their waits longer are now changing their tunes saying that in fact they did get to enter through the fastpass lines, were able to finish the parks in just a few hours, and got repeat rides anytime they wanted, and now they absolutely *must* have that accommodation because it is what their kids are used to.  I just can't wrap my mind around the fact that they think it's OK for typical kids to have to wait longer, just so their kids can cut in front of them and ride the rides quicker and repeatedly.  They seem to think it's their right and everyone with typical kids should be fine with it.  I'm not trying to be mean and unsympathetic, but it just doesn't seem right to make other kids waits longer, just so their kid can have their perfect vacation with no waits, no crowds, repeat rides, etc.  I can see why WDW had to change the GAC system.  This is coming from a grandmother who has seven grandkids, three of whom are considered handicapped (one with ADHD and OCD, one with autism, and one with Zellweger's syndrome (blind, deaf, mentally and physically delayed, with lots of liver and feeding problems).  My grand daughter that is autistic is fixated on the Little Mermaid movie.  She will watch it all day over and over and over and have a melt down when it's cut off.  Should she get to spend a day at WDW riding the Little Mermaid over and over with no waits, while other kids (including her cousins) have to wait in a long line to ride it just once?  No.  The old system was not fair and not equal.  It had to be changed. It's not about which person has the bigger handicap, rougher life, etc.  It's not fair that my youngest grand daughter is blind, deaf, has feeding and liver problems, has to have PT and OT several times a week, spends alot of her life at Children's Medical Center, and still has a good chance of not living until her fifth birthday and will probably never walk, but the world doesn't owe her anything either.  Everyone who enters Disney's gates deserve the perfect vacation and catering to one group at the expense of another's is just wrong.  Typical guests should not have to wait longer just so handicapped guests can cut in front of them and do the parks in half the time.  WDW is trying to make sure all wait the same amount of time.



Well said!


----------



## lovethattink

alizesmom said:


> As far as income from rentals, I think the DAS is going to hurt Disney. Supposedly people have been renting them just to get a GAC. The DAS just isn't that attractive to someone who doesn't need it.



True. Plus there's the extra man power that's been involved in developing and  implementing the new system.


----------



## BigAlsGal

aubriee said:


> There is no way my mom could walk eight hours in the park, so we rent her an ECV.  I have never even considered asking for a GAC for her.  She doesn't need one.  Her problems are mobility, balance, and endurance and an ECV handles that. It's just one of the expenses we have to count into the budget.  FYI:  she is an annual passholder and will get three or four trips out of this AP, so will have to rent an ECV multiple times this year.  Due to heat issues she will also not be able to stay in the parks all day.  Again WDW is not responsible and should not be expected to give her front of the line pass, just so she can get through the rides quicker.  An ECV provides her with what she needs and makes lines accessible for her.  That is all the law requires WDW do.  They are not required and shouldn't be expected to do anything else for her. She has been though alot in her 80 years and has alot of health problems, but WDW does not owe her a pass to skip the lines.
> 
> WDW's answer for mobility problems has always been to rent an ECV or wheelchair.  Some people have just gotten lucky and finagled a GAC to cut their wait time.  That has never been the purpose of the GAC, so WDW had to address the issue.  Too many people were wanting to avoid the standby lines, so used whatever handicap they had (and even some made up ones) to get the GAC that allowed them to use the fast pass lines.
> 
> I think it's funny that for so many years, people who were familiar and used the GAC regularly said the GAC did not give front of the line access and frequently made their waits longer are now changing their tunes saying that in fact they did get to enter through the fastpass lines, were able to finish the parks in just a few hours, and got repeat rides anytime they wanted, and now they absolutely *must* have that accommodation because it is what their kids are used to.  I just can't wrap my mind around the fact that they think it's OK for typical kids to have to wait longer, just so their kids can cut in front of them and ride the rides quicker and repeatedly.  They seem to think it's their right and everyone with typical kids should be fine with it.  I'm not trying to be mean and unsympathetic, but it just doesn't seem right to make other kids waits longer, just so their kid can have their perfect vacation with no waits, no crowds, repeat rides, etc.  I can see why WDW had to change the GAC system.  This is coming from a grandmother who has seven grandkids, three of whom are considered handicapped (one with ADHD and OCD, one with autism, and one with Zellweger's syndrome (blind, deaf, mentally and physically delayed, with lots of liver and feeding problems).  My grand daughter that is autistic is fixated on the Little Mermaid movie.  She will watch it all day over and over and over and have a melt down when it's cut off.  Should she get to spend a day at WDW riding the Little Mermaid over and over with no waits, while other kids (including her cousins) have to wait in a long line to ride it just once?  No.  The old system was not fair and not equal.  It had to be changed. It's not about which person has the bigger handicap, rougher life, etc.  It's not fair that my youngest grand daughter is blind, deaf, has feeding and liver problems, has to have PT and OT several times a week, spends alot of her life at Children's Medical Center, and still has a good chance of not living until her fifth birthday and will probably never walk, but the world doesn't owe her anything either.  Everyone who enters Disney's gates deserve the perfect vacation and catering to one group at the expense of another's is just wrong.  Typical guests should not have to wait longer just so handicapped guests can cut in front of them and do the parks in half the time.  WDW is trying to make sure all wait the same amount of time.



Excellent post!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfish32

Concerned about May trip. My husband has visible disability and I would gladly show it and bring a doctors note. It's no secret. He has an  ileostomy bag= no colon and alot of small intestine missing which means it fills really really fast. Long waits are bad news. No one wants a bag of poop ( sorry but true) to explode out in a public spot. Old GAC card would have been perfect and legit. Food and liquids go thru at lightning speed and he gets dehydrated in no time. I am truly concerned about our trip. Multiple medical issues here. Not autism. That on top of blood clots and fatigue. He looks perfect minus the bag under his shirt. How is this going to help our family make our trip enjoyable? He NEVER wants to travel but has decided he wants to see his kids enjoy Disney. So we are making it happen. But he needs the assistance. Anyone????


----------



## BigAlsGal

bigfish32 said:


> Concerned about May trip. My husband has visible disability and I would gladly show it and bring a doctors note. It's no secret. He has an  ileostomy bag= no colon and alot of small intestine missing which means it fills really really fast. Long waits are bad news. No one wants a bag of poop ( sorry but true) to explode out in a public spot. Old GAC card would have been perfect and legit. Food and liquids go thru at lightning speed and he gets dehydrated in no time. I am truly concerned about our trip. Multiple medical issues here. Not autism. That on top of blood clots and fatigue. He looks perfect minus the bag under his shirt. How is this going to help our family make our trip enjoyable? He NEVER wants to travel but has decided he wants to see his kids enjoy Disney. So we are making it happen. But he needs the assistance. Anyone????



Hopefully he would be issued a das. Go to the kiosk and get a wait time. He could wait anywhere he chooses. When its time to ride if he's having an issue you can use your pass anytime after the return time written on the card. Rinse and repeat!


----------



## PlainJane

SueM in MN said:


> [*]They can explain at each attraction that they are not able to stand in line and would like to borrow an attraction wheelchair while at that attraction.



Is this an option at most attractions? 

For someone who can walk, but not stand for long periods of time it sounds like a good option, especially since not every ride has a long wait. You could just push it in lines and sit in it during the standing only portions.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

disney david said:


> It a  card that is a little bigger then fast pass  This is a pic of the one for tommorow land speed way it will say the attraction name on it.  https://mobile.twitter.com/WDWNT/media/grid?idx=14&tid=387966026459389953


thank you so much how helpful! Paula


----------



## bookgirl

BigAlsGal said:


> Don't you see what you're saying?  "We don't need a wheelchair if they just let us cut in front of everyone else!"
> 
> "We don't need a wheelchair if you just let us get through the park in a 4 hour day instead of an 8 hour day!"
> 
> I will never understand this mentality.



Me either.

My mom has some stamina problems but not enough for a mobility device (at least according to her), so we cut our day short, we utilize fast pass and we plan.  If we did need a chair we'd rent one.  That's OUR responsibility, not Disney's.

We would have asked for a GAC to avoid stairs, but we won't be asking for a DAS since DAS is not for mobility/stamina related that's what FP and planning are for.  We don't need the line to be a shorter wait time to avoid stairs.

My only question at this point is if we should get a FP and when it's time then asking to avoid stairs or if I should talk to the CM first about avoiding stairs and then ask for a return time at the attraction.  I'd hate to get and use a FP then get to the CM and be told they are giving me a return time so that we can avoid stairs. (either one will be a wait, but don't want to make a mistake and wait twice if that makes sense)


----------



## ShhhQ

disney david said:


> It a  card that is a little bigger then fast pass
> 
> This is a pic of the one for tommorow land speed way it will say the attraction name on it.
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/WDWNT/media/grid?idx=14&tid=387966026459389953



Sorry... they won't let me see this because I don't have a twitter account... don't really plan on getting one either (especially not to just look at a pic)


----------



## andersonsc

the thing that gets me is the GAC users who now admit to getting to the front of the line with the GAC now complaining about having to wait.  I see things written that mention how they only get to spend so many hours in the park in a day and can't do all they used to.  Many say how they can't do what others can do in 8-12 hours.  

I can't remember the last time (if ever) we spent 8-12 hours at a park.  Does Disney owe us a special pass because when we first started going our kids were small and squirmy and no way able to make it all day.  we would go back to the room when they were tired.  Maybe or maybe not go back to the parks later.  How is this different from the disabled park visitor only having a few hours?  

Now that the kids are bigger - so are my husband and I!!!  Our stamina isn't what it used to be.  Our feet ache sooner then they used to.  we never can keep walking all day in a park.  So again, the people that say they don't get as many hours at the park and can't do as much - at least they can do something while waiting for their DAS time.  We just have to wait in line!

(oh, and for the record - we have two with diagnosis that are often mentioned as needing accommodations.  Didn't know GAC existed until recently so never used it.  We did what we could, and didn't expect Disney to accommodate every issue we had)


----------



## Michigan

andersonsc said:


> the thing that gets me is the GAC users who now admit to getting to the front of the line with the GAC now complaining about having to wait.


 Just for the record the only people who got front of the line access were and still are make a wish kids.  A GAC got you in the fastpass line without a fastpass.


----------



## gwynne

ShhhQ said:
			
		

> Sorry... they won't let me see this because I don't have a twitter account... don't really plan on getting one either (especially not to just look at a pic)



I don't have a twitter account, the link works fine on my phone.


----------



## aaarcher86

Lets not turn it into a debate and give the mods work to do. 

Per the DAS mobility issues can be resolved with a mobility device. If you feel it is a money grab you can rent from an outside company or bring your own. 

GAC was issue for a lot of things it wasnt necessarily meant for which is part of the reason it is being revamped. Getting one previously doesnt necessarily mean those same factors qualify for a DAS.


----------



## aaarcher86

Michigan said:
			
		

> Just for the record the only people who got front of the line access were and still are make a wish kids.  A GAC got you in the fastpass line without a fastpass.



Its just a loose term. Getting a 10 min wait over 60 is essentially going to the front of the line. Its not literal.


----------



## Gracie09

Michigan said:


> Just for the record the only people who got front of the line access were and still are make a wish kids.  A GAC got you in the fastpass line without a fastpass.



That's kind of splitting hairs don't you think. When instead of waiting two hour for tsmm someone can get on in less than ten minutes with the right gac. It's as close as a fotl pass as you can get without shelling out hundreds for a VIP tour


----------



## andersonsc

yes, that's what I meant.  I know GAC didn't get literal front of line but 20 min is a lot better then 60+ min!!  

It's really the comment that some people can't stay all day in the park and therefore the DAS doesn't work b/c it involves waiting.  Well, I think there is a lot of people (not disabled) who can't stay all day in a park for one reason or another.  

If people are going to decide not use a wheelchair, then it limits their time in the park because they tire from the walking.  I don't think they should get a DAS because there are way to meet their needs if stamina or walking is the issue.


----------



## LucyBC80

My mom tires easily because of her age. Does she qualify for a DAS? OF COURSE NOT. We plan around it, take breaks to avoid the afternoon heat and we utilize fastpasses to make it all work.


----------



## samnbilly

I'm curious how others with a disability do things in their normal life, away from Disney attractions, sparkling parades & all the other amazing things it comes with. 

I have a disability just like many others that travel to WDW & DL. 

When I'm at home, I can't do a full order at the grocery store (DH goes shopping), I don't have the ability to do anything that requires a full day. 
I'm on SSD. I don't work anymore ;( I'm still young, I'm a Mother to teens that assist me. 

Even before I acquired this disability, we never went RD to close at WDW. It's exhausting..for anyone. We would spend part of the day, do lunch, enjoy the pool & back in the evening for a bit. 

The point I'm making, is when you have a disability, you have to plan your day. You get tired more easily & with or without a scooter or wheelchair, WDW is a long day. 

All of our lives with the disability that we have, it requires change. This is no different. 

We shouldn't be able to do more than the average person who doesn't have a disability. I'm thankful that they've put a new system in place. I've never had to use the old system per-se, but if we went to an attraction, we waited until we were able to split over into where the FP ppl were waiting, just to give me a bit extra time to board the ride (it was our turn) 

I'm thankful that I'll be able to receive a return pass that enables me to go to the First Aid station if need be, I can rest if I need to, & my family can go on attractions that I can't. That surprises me a bit that I don't hear about ppl with disabilities not being able to go on some of the attractions? I hear ppl talk about stairs in certain areas, but maybe it's just not something that's mentioned in this thread. 

Everyone has to make modifications in real life. 
Disney is no different..it's just a lot more fun!!


----------



## disney david

ShhhQ said:


> Sorry... they won't let me see this because I don't have a twitter account... don't really plan on getting one either (especially not to just look at a pic)



Sorry I double check it the first time gave me a hard time then fixed and it worked. When I tried it it put a screen up where on the top it said skip is that the same screen you get. If you skip it it should let you see it. Again I am sorry I will see if their another photo I can use.


----------



## SueM in MN

PlainJane said:


> Is this an option at most attractions?
> 
> For someone who can walk, but not stand for long periods of time it sounds like a good option, especially since not every ride has a long wait. You could just push it in lines and sit in it during the standing only portions.



I don't know if all do, but many do or could get one from a nearby attraction if a guest had a need


----------



## cmwade77

OurBigTrip said:
			
		

> Well said!



I find it funny too, in my experience, the GAC did make some waits shorter and some longer. But ultimately it evened out throughout the day. I think the new system will ultimately make it equal throughout the day, they just need to work kinks out like how to eliminate the extra walking, etc.


----------



## PlainJane

SueM in MN said:


> I don't know if all do, but many do or could get one from a nearby attraction if a guest had a need



Thank you!


----------



## Robbi

Figured it was coming- a class action suit against Disney for discrimination as a result of the GAC change. All disabilities will be represented not just autism.


----------



## disney david

Robbi said:


> Figured it was coming- a class action suit against Disney for discrimination as a result of the GAC change. All disabilities will be represented not just autism.



You have link about it so we can see the details


----------



## bookgirl

Robbi said:


> Figured it was coming- a class action suit against Disney for discrimination as a result of the GAC change. All disabilities will be represented not just autism.



Waste of time, Too many other theme parks use the same process and have for years without being accused of discrimination.


----------



## SueM in MN

Robbi said:


> Figured it was coming- a class action suit against Disney for discrimination as a result of the GAC change. All disabilities will be represented not just autism.


please start a new thread if you want to discuss this.
This thread is for how the DAS works.


----------



## aaarcher86

Robbi said:


> Figured it was coming- a class action suit against Disney for discrimination as a result of the GAC change. All disabilities will be represented not just autism.



The lawyer is a personal injury attorney lol

ETA: Sorry Sue. Didn't see your request until after I posted.


----------



## Robbi

SueM in MN said:


> please start a new thread if you want to discuss this.
> This thread is for how the DAS works.



Sorry Sue


----------



## lovethattink

cmwade77 said:


> I find it funny too, in my experience, the GAC did make some waits shorter and some longer. But ultimately it evened out throughout the day. I think the new system will ultimately make it equal throughout the day, *they just need to work kinks out like how to eliminate the extra walking, etc*.



This is where planning is key. You'll have to plan on waiting nearby if you don't want extra walking. 

What worked for us at the MK was I was the runner. DS had no clue I was going for a return time for him. He and dh played Sorcerers and asked to be located in Adventureland. When his portal was in Tortuga Tavern, we took a break there in the air conditioning until it was time to ride JC. After JC we went to Aladdin for a wait time. It worked out great for us as long as ds wasn't in the know that there was a time involved. For Aladdin he knew and it was a problem. We waited it out at Peco Bills and ate dinner. Rode Aladdin, then went home.


----------



## SueM in MN

aaarcher86 said:


> The lawyer is a personal injury attorney lol
> 
> ETA: Sorry Sue. Didn't see your request until after I posted.



If this is all the discussion there is going to be it can stay here. LOL


----------



## LisaBi

lovethattink said:


> This is where planning is key. You'll have to plan on waiting nearby if you don't want extra walking.
> 
> What worked for us at the MK was I was the runner. DS had no clue I was going for a return time for him. He and dh played Sorcerers and asked to be located in Adventureland. When his portal was in Tortuga Tavern, we took a break there in the air conditioning until it was time to ride JC. After JC we went to Aladdin for a wait time. It worked out great for us as long as ds wasn't in the know that there was a time involved. For Aladdin he knew and it was a problem. We waited it out at Peco Bills and ate dinner. Rode Aladdin, then went home.



Ahh....Aladdin....that one is out for us regardless of any accommodation.  Even a true FOTL wouldn't get DS near it. He sees what looks like a huge crowd and won't have anything to do with it.  Thank God that for the majority of attractions the line is hidden. While he does melt down with extended wait times, seeing a crowd or long line is the worst of it for him. I think if I play it smart between FP and DAS I should be able to make it work without too much criss-crossing.  He is OK with a return time as long as we can do something else he wants in the meantime.  Last trip he did good with "we'll get a ticket to ride Space Mountain later" and then go ride Buzz and maybe get a snack.  

The CM's will surely get a chuckle out of his DAS card if we have to use it....SpaceM, Buzz, POTC, repeat.  If MK had nothing but those three attractions he would be happy.


----------



## lovethattink

LisaBi said:


> Ahh....Aladdin....that one is out for us regardless of any accommodation.  Even a true FOTL wouldn't get DS near it. He sees what looks like a huge crowd and won't have anything to do with it.  Thank God that for the majority of attractions the line is hidden. While he does melt down with extended wait times, seeing a crowd or long line is the worst of it for him. I think if I play it smart between FP and DAS I should be able to make it work without too much criss-crossing.  He is OK with a return time as long as we can do something else he wants in the meantime.  Last trip he did good with "we'll get a ticket to ride Space Mountain later" and then go ride Buzz and maybe get a snack.
> 
> The CM's will surely get a chuckle out of his DAS card if we have to use it....SpaceM, Buzz, POTC, repeat.  If MK had nothing but those three attractions he would be happy.



For my son, it's POTC he avoids like the plague, too dark.

I noticed that most of the FP+ lines go along the regular lines without all that winding back and forth. 

The day after Columbus Day was fairly crowded at Epcot. When I got the return time for Character Spot, the entrance was moved to where the exit use to be. The FP+ Entrance looked like it was sandwiched between the windows and the standby queue. We never made it to our return time, so I don't know if the queue actually was set up that way. It did look like a sea of people though. Before, the alternate entrance was away from the queue.

My son's DAS only has three return times written on it after 3 visits. 2 crossed out and one not.


----------



## bookwormde

"Stamina and endurance are not a disability"

I just wanted to clarify that while this can be true it also can be false, there are plenty of circumstance where if this is that manifestation of a disability that if would be considered a accomadatable situation under ADA. Lots of factor including duration of the existence of the condition, and if it impacts major life functions on a day to day basis are involved in determining this.


----------



## Schmeck

bookwormde said:


> "Stamina and endurance are not a disability"
> 
> I just wanted to clarify that while this can be true it also can be false, there are plenty of circumstance where if this is that manifestation of a disability that if would be considered a accomadatable situation under ADA. Lots of factor including duration of the existence of the condition, and if it impacts major life functions on a day to day basis are involved in determining this.



And the accommodation would be a wheelchair or ECV.


----------



## cmwade77

Schmeck said:
			
		

> And the accommodation would be a wheelchair or ECV.



Yes, barring other factors that would make this unsafe or impractical. If there is no over in the party that can physically push a wheelchair, this would not be a practical solution and there are conditions that might make it unsafe to operate an ECV and by all accounts Disney is being reasonable about making accommodations in such cases. So I don't think we can say that this is the only accommodation that will be provided in these cases, just that it is if it is a reasonable accomodation.


----------



## Poohsmommi

Robbi said:


> Figured it was coming- a class action suit against Disney for discrimination as a result of the GAC change. All disabilities will be represented not just autism.



Ridiculous.  I hope it is thrown out.


----------



## tinkerpea

Has anybody had any experience with needing 2 DAS cards for their family?

We have a son with autism with the traditional needs.

And I have another son who is younger with needs, they both will need a DAS card and both like completely different rides. 
So using one card for the family won't work due to the fact the oldest wont go nr certain roller coaster's HM and the youngest loves them!

We always travel with my mum who takes oldest son off to do separate rides while we take you get son to do the more thrill types. 

I really hope this wont be a problem as I can see this ruin the trip, we have dressy scheduled FPs  for each child's likes.


----------



## tinkerpea

tinkerpea said:


> Has anybody had any experience with needing 2 DAS cards for their family?
> 
> We have a son with autism with the traditional needs.
> 
> And I have another son who is younger with needs, they both will need a DAS card and both like completely different rides.
> So using one card for the family won't work due to the fact the oldest wont go nr certain roller coaster's HM and the youngest loves them!
> 
> We always travel with my mum who takes oldest son off to do separate rides while we take you get son to do the more thrill types.
> 
> I really hope this wont be a problem as I can see this ruin the trip, we have dressy scheduled FPs  for each child's likes.



Already scheduled not dressy scheduled lol stupid iPhone!!!!


----------



## cmwade77

tinkerpea said:
			
		

> Has anybody had any experience with needing 2 DAS cards for their family?
> 
> We have a son with autism with the traditional needs.
> 
> And I have another son who is younger with needs, they both will need a DAS card and both like completely different rides.
> So using one card for the family won't work due to the fact the oldest wont go nr certain roller coaster's HM and the youngest loves them!
> 
> We always travel with my mum who takes oldest son off to do separate rides while we take you get son to do the more thrill types.
> 
> I really hope this wont be a problem as I can see this ruin the trip, we have dressy scheduled FPs  for each child's likes.



The easiest way to deal with this is have her take him in to get a DAS at a different time than you. 

That's what we did, as both DW and I need a pass and we're going to be there at different times, sometimes without the other. Then other times we will be together. This was at DL, but I would think it would be similar.


----------



## Objectivity

My biggest concern remains the inequity between different disabilities. I don't mean in regard to the DAS being to meet a need and not a disability, I mean because it forces certain disabilities to continually justify their need.

If someone is visually impaired, they often won't qualify for the DAS. Instead, their needs, often seating, are provided at the attraction. That means explaining to every CM that special seating is needed. That could be multiple CMs per attraction times the total number of attractions. How is that appropriate? Why must someone with that specific need have to repeatedly explain themselves? Those with wheelchairs don't. Those who qualify for the DAS don't. 

it sounds like Disney wants the DAS to be a magic bullet that fits the parameters necessary to reduce system overload. The problem is that its inefficient. Someone visually impaired should be able to get a card that says that and just show it at attractions with seating. No need to waste a CMs time with something that could be confirmed elsewhere. And no reason someone with a disability should be put in a position to fear a lack of accommodation due to a flaw in the system or to feel their disability is seen as lesser.


----------



## andersonsc

Why must someone with that specific need have to repeatedly explain themselves? Those with wheelchairs don't. Those who qualify for the DAS don't. 


Why not just make a card that says you are visually impaired if you don't want to explain verbally to each cm


----------



## curemyreed

Bean786 said:


> Question about closing a park down with a DAS. Basically a das will not work for night time. For example we had an hour left ( was going to hop to Epcot). Soaring was 90 mins and so was test track. How do they handle it then? The park closes in an hour. Our return time would be 80 mins. So do they just turn people away? We didn't go because they were the only rides we wanted to ride, but it got me thinking.



Can anyone with experience tell us how this worked out?


----------



## PatMcDuck

Disneylvr said:


> What kind of chair do you use? Are are looking for a new one for our 10 year old daughter with autism as she has outgrown her special needs stroller. We use it for all the same reason you do. Thanks!




My son has the largest size (I think) Convaid Chair, his is a "Scout" model.  They are very expensive, I got his on Ebay for $1000 or $1200, I forget.  It sells for 2-3X that.  (it was new, never used, tags still on it, family had to put their adult daughter in an institution).  It even had the height extension for the back.  Sean is about 5'8" and 160 pounds.

It is actually more than he needs, in a way.  I did not want a wheelchair, he has scoliosis too, and leans forward too much.  I wanted a chair that tilted back, more like a stroller.  The only downside, it is heavy, and does not fold up small (but it does fold).  I gate check it at the airport.  

These chairs last a long time, and can be repaired if necessary.  Parts are available.  They come in many sizes, Sean will never outgrow it (he is 23) unless he gets overweight, I guess.  We went from a McClaren, to using a transport chair (wheelchair without the big wheels on the side).  I hated the way he hunched over in that transport chair, and it was not that comfortable.


----------



## Queenie122

Disneylvr said:


> That is what we currently have but she is too tall for it. My daughter is 4' 9" and weighs 87 pounds. Technically she is still under the weight limit but her legs are so long and she look awkward in it.



We also have a Convaid and love it. I'm not sure what kind of insurance you have, but ours paid for my daughter's wheelchair. It is a lifesaver when we go to Disney!


----------



## WheeledTraveler

samnbilly said:


> I'm thankful that I'll be able to receive a return pass that enables me to go to the First Aid station if need be, I can rest if I need to, & my family can go on attractions that I can't. That surprises me a bit that I don't hear about ppl with disabilities not being able to go on some of the attractions? I hear ppl talk about stairs in certain areas, but maybe it's just not something that's mentioned in this thread.



I think mostly people haven't talked in this thread about rides they can't ride because for discussions of the DAS it's not really relevant. If you can't do a ride even with accommodations, then you can't do it and you don't really need to worry about a DAS for it. 

Also, for most people, even wheelchair users and other disabled people, most rides/attractions are do-able. As a wheelchair user, the only attractions I really can't access at all purely due to using a wheelchair are Tom Sawyer Island & Tomorrowland Transit Authority. There are other attractions I can't do because of my impairment and how it effects me (pain, strain on body, etc.), but all other queues/attractions have accessible entrances. There's a guy who posts occasionally on the board who has paraplegia and I think he's been on most, if not all, rides with accessible entrances since he became paralyzed. 

I don't think any of us have problems replying to specific threads discussing things that might prevent people from riding specific rides (regardless of accommodations), but this thread isn't for that. A general thread about "what can't you ride and why not" without specifics to at least a certain condition and/or symptom is just so huge that I'm not sure it would be useful. People with the same diagnosis or symptoms aren't even going to have the same limitations, so if you just opened at thread up to the wide range of impairments represented on the board it would be too confusing and probably depressing for people reading it. Within the last few months there was a post on the disAbilities forum about "what rides/attractions do you miss", but most of the answers were relating to attractions that don't exist anymore.


----------



## Mom2six

andersonsc said:


> yes, that's what I meant.  I know GAC didn't get literal front of line but 20 min is a lot better then 60+ min!!  It's really the comment that some people can't stay all day in the park and therefore the DAS doesn't work b/c it involves waiting.  Well, I think there is a lot of people (not disabled) who can't stay all day in a park for one reason or another.  If people are going to decide not use a wheelchair, then it limits their time in the park because they tire from the walking.  I don't think they should get a DAS because there are way to meet their needs if stamina or walking is the issue.


I thought this thread was for how the DAS works not personal opinion about whether or not people  should have one or not/ opinion about who is disabled/ view on accommodations.


----------



## Mom2six

aubriee said:


> There is no way my mom could walk eight hours in the park, so we rent her an ECV.  I have never even considered asking for a GAC for her.  She doesn't need one.  Her problems are mobility, balance, and endurance and an ECV handles that. It's just one of the expenses we have to count into the budget.  FYI:  she is an annual passholder and will get three or four trips out of this AP, so will have to rent an ECV multiple times this year.  Due to heat issues she will also not be able to stay in the parks all day.  Again WDW is not responsible and should not be expected to give her front of the line pass, just so she can get through the rides quicker.  An ECV provides her with what she needs and makes lines accessible for her.  That is all the law requires WDW do.  They are not required and shouldn't be expected to do anything else for her. She has been though alot in her 80 years and has alot of health problems, but WDW does not owe her a pass to skip the lines.  WDW's answer for mobility problems has always been to rent an ECV or wheelchair.  Some people have just gotten lucky and finagled a GAC to cut their wait time.  That has never been the purpose of the GAC, so WDW had to address the issue.  Too many people were wanting to avoid the standby lines, so used whatever handicap they had (and even some made up ones) to get the GAC that allowed them to use the fast pass lines.  I think it's funny that for so many years, people who were familiar and used the GAC regularly said the GAC did not give front of the line access and frequently made their waits longer are now changing their tunes saying that in fact they did get to enter through the fastpass lines, were able to finish the parks in just a few hours, and got repeat rides anytime they wanted, and now they absolutely must have that accommodation because it is what their kids are used to.  I just can't wrap my mind around the fact that they think it's OK for typical kids to have to wait longer, just so their kids can cut in front of them and ride the rides quicker and repeatedly.  They seem to think it's their right and everyone with typical kids should be fine with it.  I'm not trying to be mean and unsympathetic, but it just doesn't seem right to make other kids waits longer, just so their kid can have their perfect vacation with no waits, no crowds, repeat rides, etc.  I can see why WDW had to change the GAC system.  This is coming from a grandmother who has seven grandkids, three of whom are considered handicapped (one with ADHD and OCD, one with autism, and one with Zellweger's syndrome (blind, deaf, mentally and physically delayed, with lots of liver and feeding problems).  My grand daughter that is autistic is fixated on the Little Mermaid movie.  She will watch it all day over and over and over and have a melt down when it's cut off.  Should she get to spend a day at WDW riding the Little Mermaid over and over with no waits, while other kids (including her cousins) have to wait in a long line to ride it just once?  No.  The old system was not fair and not equal.  It had to be changed. It's not about which person has the bigger handicap, rougher life, etc.  It's not fair that my youngest grand daughter is blind, deaf, has feeding and liver problems, has to have PT and OT several times a week, spends alot of her life at Children's Medical Center, and still has a good chance of not living until her fifth birthday and will probably never walk, but the world doesn't owe her anything either.  Everyone who enters Disney's gates deserve the perfect vacation and catering to one group at the expense of another's is just wrong.  Typical guests should not have to wait longer just so handicapped guests can cut in front of them and do the parks in half the time.  WDW is trying to make sure all wait the same amount of time.



How is this helpful in this thread about using the DAS?  This is your personal opinion and this thread is not a debate as it has been posted before.  Sometimes I think people post things like this in a thread about using the DAS just to be argumentative and insulting knowing that the people reading this thread are the ones who need assistance in the parks and then the thread gets hijacked by all the people who want to state an "opinion".


----------



## Gracie09

Mom2six said:


> How is this helpful in this thread about using the DAS?  This is your personal opinion and this thread is not a debate as it has been posted before.  Sometimes I think people post things like this in a thread about using the DAS just to be argumentative and insulting knowing that the people reading this thread are the ones who need assistance in the parks and then the thread gets hijacked by all the people who want to state an "opinion".


and that would be your opinion. This was in response to another post so why shouldn't it be here. Sue does a great job keeping this thread on track. If she has a problem with something that is posted she deal with it.


----------



## aaarcher86

Quoting discussions that have ended and been addressed furthers the debate. 

Lets move on.


----------



## delmar411

curemyreed said:


> Can anyone with experience tell us how this worked out?



My YDD did this on Friday night at HS.  She had gotten a time for RNRC but this is one of the rides she would normally loop and after riding with her time (she waited nearly an hour for her time) she took off to ride again while I was trying to convince her leave (was not working!) so I told her we'd go over to the CM and ask. 

So there was 4 mins until park close, the standby was still 30mins but there was no one in the FP lane since the park was kept open an extra hour at the last minute.  I went over and asked if she would possibly be able to ride again before the park closed.  The CM was very nice and gave her a rider swap pass to use right then instead of writing a time down on her card since that would be pretty much useless.

Now, I took it as a bit of pixie dust instead of policy but it can't hurt to ask nicely at the end of the night.


----------



## Twende

andersonsc said:


> Why must someone with that specific need have to repeatedly explain themselves? Those with wheelchairs don't. Those who qualify for the DAS don't.
> 
> 
> Why not just make a card that says you are visually impaired if you don't want to explain verbally to each cm



I agree with you and this was one of my frustrations from our last trip.  On one attraction I had to explain my visual need to 4 CMs and was still literally left in the dark in a mob of people entering an attraction to get seats. I felt that the treatment I received was humiliating to me and extremely rude to other guests around me!

I am working on some wording to place on my own GAC like card.  It needs to be very simple wording and only a sentence or two explaining my vision needs.  I just can not keep explaining my needs multiple times on attractions.  It gets VERY old!

If anyone has any suggestions, I would love to hear your wording.  I do not need front row seating just near enough to see and I am mostly blind in dark or low light places.  Flashlights only help so much as my eyes also have trouble adjusting to light changes and using a bright light only prolongs this adjustment time.


----------



## cmwade77

Twende said:
			
		

> I agree with you and this was one of my frustrations from our last trip.  On one attraction I had to explain my visual need to 4 CMs and was still literally left in the dark in a mob of people entering an attraction to get seats. I felt that the treatment I received was humiliating to me and extremely rude to other guests around me!
> 
> I am working on some wording to place on my own GAC like card.  It needs to be very simple wording and only a sentence or two explaining my vision needs.  I just can not keep explaining my needs multiple times on attractions.  It gets VERY old!
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, I would love to hear your wording.  I do not need front row seating just near enough to see and I am mostly blind in dark or low light places.  Flashlights only help so much as my eyes also have trouble adjusting to light changes and using a bright light only prolongs this adjustment time.


In addition to the wording, I would try to find a picture or clip art similar to the old stamp for visual disabilities and put it above the words. 

I would probably word it like this:
Needs:
1. Enter through as well lit of a path as possible

2. Enter with as small of a group as possible

3. Seating within the first three rows (adjust this to the number of rows you are Ok with)

Yes, I would number the needs and have a graphical representation. Both will help with making it easy to understand.


----------



## SueM in MN

Twende said:


> I agree with you and this was one of my frustrations from our last trip.  On one attraction I had to explain my visual need to 4 CMs and was still literally left in the dark in a mob of people entering an attraction to get seats. I felt that the treatment I received was humiliating to me and extremely rude to other guests around me!
> 
> I am working on some wording to place on my own GAC like card.  It needs to be very simple wording and only a sentence or two explaining my vision needs.  I just can not keep explaining my needs multiple times on attractions.  It gets VERY old!
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, I would love to hear your wording.  I do not need front row seating just near enough to see and I am mostly blind in dark or low light places.  Flashlights only help so much as my eyes also have trouble adjusting to light changes and using a bright light only prolongs this adjustment time.


My suggestion would be to think of each attract you normally go on and what would help for each.
Then look at what you listed and come up with the most frequent one that would cover the most circumstances. 

Each person's list is probably going to be pretty different, so just the GAC saying "front row seating" still meant a lot of explaining for people and as you noted, first row wasn't necessarily what fit your needs anyway.

It's not true that guests with other needs don't get asked.
Our DD uses a wheelchair because she can't walk. We are asked at every ride whether she can walk xxxx number of feet. When we get to the boarding area, we are asked again if she can walk xxxx and if she can transfer. 
We have to ask to use the wheelchair accessible ride car or ADA car with a wider opening. 
We also have to explain what we need in order to transfer - wheelchair brought up to the ride car, how slow to make the moving walkway, etc.

That was how it was with the GAC; I can't see how the DAS would be any different.


----------



## Objectivity

andersonsc said:


> Why must someone with that specific need have to repeatedly explain themselves? Those with wheelchairs don't. Those who qualify for the DAS don't.  Why not just make a card that says you are visually impaired if you don't want to explain verbally to each cm



And a handmade card bears what weight with CMs? I can see writing down needs to communicate needs for a DAS, but to use to justify your disability constantly, is impractical. If they take that, why not a homemade card saying whatever you want.


----------



## Objectivity

SueM said:
			
		

> It's not true that guests with other needs don't get asked. Our DD uses a wheelchair because she can't walk. We are asked at every ride whether she can walk xxxx number of feet. When we get to the boarding area, we are asked again if she can walk xxxx and if she can transfer. We have to ask to use the wheelchair accessible ride car or ADA car with a wider opening. We also have to explain what we need in order to transfer - wheelchair brought up to the ride car, how slow to make the moving walkway, etc.  That was how it was with the GAC; I can't see how the DAS would be any different.



There is a big difference between "What can you do within the scope of your disability" and "I'm sorry, if you're not in a wheelchair you're not truly handicapped." 

That's why getting a GAC would make sense. It only takes one person with that attitude to ruin a day. What makes it worse is that it's an instance that could be easily avoided.


----------



## lovethattink

Objectivity said:


> There is a big difference between "What can you do within the scope of your disability" and "I'm sorry, if you're not in a wheelchair you're not truly handicapped."
> 
> That's why getting a GAC would make sense. It only takes one person with that attitude to ruin a day. What makes it worse is that it's an instance that could be easily avoided.



The DAS lumps everything together trying to make it a once size fits all accommodation of not being able to use a standby line. With no differentiation, a person still has to mention something to an attraction cm if they need further accommodations.


----------



## Twende

Objectivity said:


> And a handmade card bears what weight with CMs? I can see writing down needs to communicate needs for a DAS, but to use to justify your disability constantly, is impractical. If they take that, why not a homemade card saying whatever you want.



A homemade card bears no weight but neither does having repeated conversations with several CMs at attractions.  

After this recent trip and my bad experiences with being refused a DAS, I think that having something in writing might help with CMs and would definitely help me.

I was embarrassed to be constantly making my problems known to the public around me.  That was one advantage of a GAC in that invisible needs were addressed and brought to the attention of the CMs discretely.  I try to keep all my medical problems quiet and now I need to profess them to multiple CMs on attractions.  And even once I do this I am left to wonder what the outcome will be.  There is no standard for how anything is handled right now.

I am working on a letter to Guest Services about being refused a DAS and instead being told leave lines and then to push my way back into them.  

Sue you are right about you having to speak up about your DDs needs even with a DAS.  I never thought about it that way.  I guess I was thinking that some visible needs require less directions to CMs but that may not normally be the case.  Sorry!


----------



## PlainJane

Twende said:


> A homemade card bears no weight but neither does having repeated conversations with several CMs at attractions.
> 
> After this recent trip and my bad experiences with being refused a DAS, I think that having something in writing might help with CMs and would definitely help me.
> 
> I was embarrassed to be constantly making my problems known to the public around me.  That was one advantage of a GAC in that invisible needs were addressed and brought to the attention of the CMs discretely.  I try to keep all my medical problems quiet and now I need to profess them to multiple CMs on attractions.  And even once I do this I am left to wonder what the outcome will be.  There is no standard for how anything is handled right now.
> 
> I am working on a letter to Guest Services about being refused a DAS and instead being told leave lines and then to push my way back into them.
> 
> Sue you are right about you having to speak up about your DDs needs even with a DAS.  I never thought about it that way.  I guess I was thinking that some visible needs require less directions to CMs but that may not normally be the case.  Sorry!



Is it possible to say something like, "I'm visually impaired, who should I speak to?" Instead of having to do the whole spiel for each CM? Even for the CM that someone is sent to, starting with "I'm visually disabled I was told to speak to you?" 

I can see where some CMs would make you do the whole litany of needs because they don't know who to send to you to otherwise, but it might cut down on how often it is necessary. 

While using the card I would suggest starting with "I'm visually disabled, I've written down my needs here." I don't know how well just handing a card without a verbal introduction would be, especially since some CMs might think that you tried to make a fake DAS. 

I really do feel for you. I know from experience traveling with my mother that it can get annoying to explain your needs so frequently.


----------



## Objectivity

lovethattink said:


> The DAS lumps everything together trying to make it a once size fits all accommodation of not being able to use a standby line. With no differentiation, a person still has to mention something to an attraction cm if they need further accommodations.



If by "lumps everything together" you mean "gives the perception some disabilities are more worthy of equal accommodation that others" then you are correct. 

If you have a wheelchair, you don't need a DAS, you have clearly marked locations to go and paths to use. If you are on the autism spectrum, you get a DAS and a return time without explaining you're on the autism spectrum each and every time you ask for a return time. If you are legally blind or have another non-DAS disability you have to explain your need repeatedly and unnecessarily compared to other disabilities. 

Why should someone legally blind have to have their disability questioned every time they need accommodation when someone with a DAS-qualifying disability does not?


----------



## Objectivity

PlainJane said:


> Is it possible to say something like, "I'm visually impaired, who should I speak to?" Instead of having to do the whole spiel for each CM? Even for the CM that someone is sent to, starting with "I'm visually disabled I was told to speak to you?"
> 
> I can see where some CMs would make you do the whole litany of needs because they don't know who to send to you to otherwise, but it might cut down on how often it is necessary.
> 
> While using the card I would suggest starting with "I'm visually disabled, I've written down my needs here." I don't know how well just handing a card without a verbal introduction would be, especially since some CMs might think that you tried to make a fake DAS.
> 
> I really do feel for you. I know from experience traveling with my mother that it can get annoying to explain your needs so frequently.



If you're visually impaired, you don't qualify for a GAC. The policy is that you have to give a litany of needs every time you want accommodation. That ok for the first CM but on the 15th of the day it's beyond frustrating, especially when Disney doesn't require that for other disabilities.


----------



## PlainJane

Objectivity said:


> If you're visually impaired, you don't qualify for a GAC. The policy is that you have to give a litany of needs every time you want accommodation. That ok for the first CM but on the 15th of the day it's beyond frustrating, especially when Disney doesn't require that for other disabilities.



I could be wrong, but I think you misunderstood what I said. 

I was talking on a per attraction basis. Someone earlier had expressed their frustration of having to say the litany to multiple CMs  at the same attraction even though they kept being told it was the next CM that would help them. So, I suggested to hold your breath when you approach the first CMs and subsequent CMs by instead saying "I'm visually impaired, who do I need to speak to?" Maybe it wouldn't work every time, but even some of the time would save some unnecessary explanation.

Also, my mother uses a mobility device in the parks. She has to explain her needs at many of the attractions that she goes on. She also gets to deal with CMs taking her cane and almost never giving it back. I generally have to go fetch it myself, even though we're assured by the loading CM that it will be returned to her when we disembark. So, it's not just the visually impaired that deal with this.

I BTW do not like Disney's current system of handling this, but I was just offering a suggestion that might help in the current reality.


----------



## lovethattink

Objectivity said:


> If by "lumps everything together" you mean "gives the perception some disabilities are more worthy of equal accommodation that others" then you are correct.
> 
> If you have a wheelchair, you don't need a DAS, you have clearly marked locations to go and paths to use. If you are on the autism spectrum, you get a DAS and a return time without explaining you're on the autism spectrum each and every time you ask for a return time. If you are legally blind or have another non-DAS disability you have to explain your need repeatedly and unnecessarily compared to other disabilities.
> 
> Why should someone legally blind have to have their disability questioned every time they need accommodation when someone with a DAS-qualifying disability does not?



I do understand your frustration of someone's attitude ruining your whole experience. That happened to us recently. I wrote about our experience and disability services contacted me. I hope you get the answers for the accommodation you need for any future visits.

No, I meant that the old system had stamps alerting CM of the need, but DAS doesn't.


----------



## Objectivity

PlainJane said:


> I was talking on a per attraction basis. Someone earlier had expressed their frustration of having to say the litany to multiple CMs  at the same attraction even though they kept being told it was the next CM that would help them. So, I suggested to hold your breath when you approach the first CMs and subsequent CMs by instead saying "I'm visually impaired, who do I need to speak to?" Maybe it wouldn't work every time, but even some of the time would save some unnecessary explanation.



That's what we will do. The "complaint" is that Disney now requires someone who is visually impaired to justify themselves in exactly that manner multiple times a day. Someone with a wheelchair may need to say if thy can transfer or not, but they don't have to explain why they need a wheelchair in the first place at every ride.


----------



## Objectivity

PlainJane said:


> So, it's not just the visually impaired that deal with this.



Absolutely, that's just the perspective I'm coming from. It's pretty clear that Disney has created the DAS to handle those who need line accommodation. That they've chosen to treat other disabilities with less consideration is concerning.


----------



## AndreaA

Objectivity said:


> Absolutely, that's just the perspective I'm coming from. It's pretty clear that Disney has created the DAS to handle those who need line accommodation. That they've chosen to treat other disabilities with less consideration is concerning.



Agreed.  I've seen it stated multiple times that part of the reason to get rid of the GAC was because there were "too many stamps" and the CMs weren't consistent in how they handled things.

Well, now we are seeing all over the place that the CMs are even LESS consistent than they once were.  I don't understand how anyone thought that this change would make the CMs' jobs easier or more straightforward.  The very SECOND they decided that the DAS was only going to be for people who couldn't wait in line was the same second they condemned everyone else to days of explaining themselves and never getting the same help twice.

The multiple stamps were a GOOD thing.  They are what told the CMs what they needed to do.  Now it seems like they're basically pulling the answers from thin air.  I really don't see how this can be a training issue or due to the newness of the system, because certainly those same CMs had dealt with people who had vision impairment, hearing loss, etc., in the past, and they knew what to do with them at that point.  The accommodations for those people HAS NOT CHANGED, only the fact that they are no longer carrying a card to get it.

Hopefully Disney will grab a clue somewhere and either start giving out different types of DAS cards or posting the "rules" at each attraction so that both the public and the workers can see them.


----------



## StacyMarie

AndreaA said:


> Agreed.  I've seen it stated multiple times that part of the reason to get rid of the GAC was because there were "too many stamps" and the CMs weren't consistent in how they handled things.
> 
> Well, now we are seeing all over the place that the CMs are even LESS consistent than they once were.  I don't understand how anyone thought that this change would make the CMs' jobs easier or more straightforward.  The very SECOND they decided that the DAS was only going to be for people who couldn't wait in line was the same second they condemned everyone else to days of explaining themselves and never getting the same help twice.
> 
> The multiple stamps were a GOOD thing.  They are what told the CMs what they needed to do.  Now it seems like they're basically pulling the answers from thin air.  I really don't see how this can be a training issue or due to the newness of the system, because certainly those same CMs had dealt with people who had vision impairment, hearing loss, etc., in the past, and they knew what to do with them at that point.  The accommodations for those people HAS NOT CHANGED, only the fact that they are no longer carrying a card to get it.
> 
> Hopefully Disney will grab a clue somewhere and either start giving out different types of DAS cards or posting the "rules" at each attraction so that both the public and the workers can see them.



Or possibly utilizing the stamp system from the old GAC on the DAS, which would eliminate the need for explanation to the CM at each ride.


----------



## Robbi

AndreaA said:


> Agreed.  I've seen it stated multiple times that part of the reason to get rid of the GAC was because there were "too many stamps" and the CMs weren't consistent in how they handled things.
> 
> Well, now we are seeing all over the place that the CMs are even LESS consistent than they once were.  I don't understand how anyone thought that this change would make the CMs' jobs easier or more straightforward.  The very SECOND they decided that the DAS was only going to be for people who couldn't wait in line was the same second they condemned everyone else to days of explaining themselves and never getting the same help twice.
> 
> The multiple stamps were a GOOD thing.  They are what told the CMs what they needed to do.  Now it seems like they're basically pulling the answers from thin air.  I really don't see how this can be a training issue or due to the newness of the system, because certainly those same CMs had dealt with people who had vision impairment, hearing loss, etc., in the past, and they knew what to do with them at that point.  The accommodations for those people HAS NOT CHANGED, only the fact that they are no longer carrying a card to get it.
> 
> Hopefully Disney will grab a clue somewhere and either start giving out different types of DAS cards or posting the "rules" at each attraction so that both the public and the workers can see them.



I've read in several places that this is not the reason for the GAC elimination. It was because Disney was worried that GACs would interfere with FP+. It cracks me up because 1 article stated that GAC non abusers were the reason for the change and a lot of the pro change people have jumped all over it. Conversations with with a few CMs "convinced" the author that use and not abuse was the answer. Good research


----------



## PlainJane

AndreaA said:


> Agreed.  I've seen it stated multiple times that part of the reason to get rid of the GAC was because there were "too many stamps" and the CMs weren't consistent in how they handled things.
> 
> Well, now we are seeing all over the place that the CMs are even LESS consistent than they once were.  I don't understand how anyone thought that this change would make the CMs' jobs easier or more straightforward.  The very SECOND they decided that the DAS was only going to be for people who couldn't wait in line was the same second they condemned everyone else to days of explaining themselves and never getting the same help twice.
> 
> The multiple stamps were a GOOD thing.  They are what told the CMs what they needed to do.  Now it seems like they're basically pulling the answers from thin air.  I really don't see how this can be a training issue or due to the newness of the system, because certainly those same CMs had dealt with people who had vision impairment, hearing loss, etc., in the past, and they knew what to do with them at that point.  The accommodations for those people HAS NOT CHANGED, only the fact that they are no longer carrying a card to get it.
> 
> Hopefully Disney will grab a clue somewhere and either start giving out different types of DAS cards or posting the "rules" at each attraction so that both the public and the workers can see them.



It is odd that when there was a card CMs were trained on how to react if a visually impaired person needed assistance, and now they suddenly don't know. I guess, the card had a stamp for each individual accommodation? Was there a low lighting symbol, a close seating symbol, etc?

It is frustrating the card was so much more than the alternate entrance stamp, but that seems to be the only stamp that's being addressed anymore, at least formally.


----------



## PlainJane

Objectivity said:


> That's what we will do. The "complaint" is that Disney now requires someone who is visually impaired to justify themselves in exactly that manner multiple times a day. Someone with a wheelchair may need to say if thy can transfer or not, but they don't have to explain why they need a wheelchair in the first place at every ride.



Do they have you justify the need, or explain the accommodations needed? Either would be frustrating, but the first would be awful.


----------



## SueM in MN

Closing temporarily to cool off.

Too much arguing.


----------



## SueM in MN

Re-opening.
The reason the thread was closed was that there was arguing going on about 'which disability is worse' and 'some disabilities are treated better'.

This thread is to share information on how the DAS currently works.

If you have suggestions about how you think Disney could improve DAS, there is a thread discussing that.


----------



## mrzrich

Epcot Touring Plan worked very well.

We arrived around 10. We got a 70 minute return time for Test Track. We had a snack, went to the restroom and rode Mission Space while waiting.  After riding Test Track we headed over towards Soarin, stopping at Club Cool along the way. 

I ran into the land for a Soarin return time. We had an 80 minute wait.  While in the Land Building, I grabbed a FP for Living with the Land.  DH waited outside the building with the kids.  When I got back to them we rode Figment.  Then we all headed to the Land where we ate lunch, rode Living with the Land and Soarin.

We squeezed a lot into 4 hours and were beat.  As we approached the exit DS wanted to ride Space Ship Earth which had a 10 minute wait.  The CM saw the DAS and directed us to the FP+ line.  

It was a really good touring plan.  DS had no interest in Nemo this time around, but we certainly could have fit that into our plan as well.


----------



## alizesmom

mrzrich said:


> Epcot Touring Plan worked very well.  We arrived around 10. We got a 70 minute return time for Test Track. We had a snack, went to the restroom and rode Mission Space while waiting.  After riding Test Track we headed over towards Soarin, stopping at Club Cool along the way.  I ran into the land for a Soarin return time. We had an 80 minute wait.  While in the Land Building, I grabbed a FP for Living with the Land.  DH waited outside the building with the kids.  When I got back to them we rode Figment.  Then we all headed to the Land where we ate lunch, rode Living with the Land and Soarin.  We squeezed a lot into 4 hours and were beat.  As we approached the exit DS wanted to ride Space Ship Earth which had a 10 minute wait.  The CM saw the DAS and directed us to the FP+ line.  It was a really good touring plan.  DS had no interest in Nemo this time around, but we certainly could have fit that into our plan as well.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrzrich

DHS...was the toughest park for the DAS.

We tried to get to rope drop, but it just wasn't meant to be. DS was up a 2 AM pacing and then fell back to sleep at 5.  He woke again at 8, after eating breakfast, and some poor bus timing we got to DHS at around 930.  By the time we got through bag check and the turnstiles, all the TSM FP we gone.  Return time was 110 minutes.  DH and my other DS wanted to ride TOT.  My Autistic son wouldn't even go down that street due to fear of TOT.

I took him over to Star Wars side and grabbed FP for the whole family.  

Now I have a return time 90 minutes away, a FP 30 minutes away, and a DS who is looking at TGMR which has a 25 minute wait, winding around outside the building. If it had been a 25 minute at a ride with less of a tight line he would have been ok.  In this case he just wasn't. He started jumping and flapping.  I had to pull him out of the line before he bumped people.

Here is were I'll admit a "poor me" moment.  It was hot.  He was flapping and jumping and upset about TGMR. I called DH, he was stuck in line for TOT which was posted as 30 minutes when he got into it but turned out to be 60 minutes.  I started to cry.  I collected myself and headed to first aid to get DS into a cool quiet room and a drink of water. 

On our way out of first aide I stopped at Guest Services to give some feedback. While we were able to plan well for DAS touring in every other park, DHS just wasn't conducive to it.  The family in front of me at GS was screaming at the CM because their son had a broken leg and couldn't stand in line.  I felt really bad for the CM.  She explained to them that they needed to rent a wheelchair. They got really nasty with her.  

When it was my turn, I stayed, calm, spoke softly and never turned into "Grizzly Mom". The CM listened to my concerns, filled out some paper work, and gave me a few FP so DS could ride TGMR.  I didn't ask for the FP, but the CM was very helpful.

I really think that I may wait until I am FP + eligible before I return to DHS.


----------



## curemyreed

To Mrzrich: Thank you for posting your successful and unsuccessful touring at Epcot and HS. It helps me envision what may or may not work for my family. I am sending you this  because I have found myself in tears dealing with my DD's challenges and so I think I know what that was like for you. I would like to make a suggestion. I know the CM at GS in HS was understanding when you shared how the DAS did not work well for your son. I am not sure that those on-site reports make it "upstairs". If you can manage to, I think it would be a good idea to email or write Disney when you get home so that you can relate these things to someone who may be in a position to consider whether the problem is widespread enough to require further consideration.  I just learned on another thread how wheelchairs users are sometimes waiting much longer than the standby time even though the are using the DAS system correctly. I hope folks are emailing & writing to make sure Disney is aware. I am afraid in-park CM's have their hands full and may not be able to fully pass along customer complaints.


----------



## cmwade77

mrzrich said:


> DHS...was the toughest park for the DAS.
> 
> We tried to get to rope drop, but it just wasn't meant to be. DS was up a 2 AM pacing and then fell back to sleep at 5.  He woke again at 8, after eating breakfast, and some poor bus timing we got to DHS at around 930.  By the time we got through bag check and the turnstiles, all the TSM FP we gone.  Return time was 110 minutes.  DH and my other DS wanted to ride TOT.  My Autistic son wouldn't even go down that street due to fear of TOT.
> 
> I took him over to Star Wars side and grabbed FP for the whole family.
> 
> Now I have a return time 90 minutes away, a FP 30 minutes away, and a DS who is looking at TGMR which has a 25 minute wait, winding around outside the building. If it had been a 25 minute at a ride with less of a tight line he would have been ok.  In this case he just wasn't. He started jumping and flapping.  I had to pull him out of the line before he bumped people.
> 
> Here is were I'll admit a "poor me" moment.  It was hot.  He was flapping and jumping and upset about TGMR. I called DH, he was stuck in line for TOT which was posted as 30 minutes when he got into it but turned out to be 60 minutes.  I started to cry.  I collected myself and headed to first aid to get DS into a cool quiet room and a drink of water.
> 
> On our way out of first aide I stopped at Guest Services to give some feedback. While we were able to plan well for DAS touring in every other park, DHS just wasn't conducive to it.  The family in front of me at GS was screaming at the CM because their son had a broken leg and couldn't stand in line.  I felt really bad for the CM.  She explained to them that they needed to rent a wheelchair. They got really nasty with her.
> 
> When it was my turn, I stayed, calm, spoke softly and never turned into "Grizzly Mom". The CM listened to my concerns, filled out some paper work, and gave me a few FP so DS could ride TGMR.  I didn't ask for the FP, but the CM was very helpful.
> 
> I really think that I may wait until I am FP + eligible before I return to DHS.



I would imagine that after the last person, you coming in and being polite may have gotten you even more assistance than you would normally have gotten. I know if I were in the CM's position, I would probably do something like that. Bottom line is you always catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## Schmeck

mrzrich said:


> DHS...was the toughest park for the DAS.
> 
> We tried to get to rope drop, but it just wasn't meant to be. DS was up a 2 AM pacing and then fell back to sleep at 5.  He woke again at 8, after eating breakfast, and some poor bus timing we got to DHS at around 930.  By the time we got through bag check and the turnstiles, all the TSM FP we gone.  Return time was 110 minutes.  DH and my other DS wanted to ride TOT.  My Autistic son wouldn't even go down that street due to fear of TOT.
> 
> I took him over to Star Wars side and grabbed FP for the whole family.
> 
> Now I have a return time 90 minutes away, a FP 30 minutes away, and a DS who is looking at TGMR which has a 25 minute wait, winding around outside the building. If it had been a 25 minute at a ride with less of a tight line he would have been ok.  In this case he just wasn't. He started jumping and flapping.  I had to pull him out of the line before he bumped people.
> 
> Here is were I'll admit a "poor me" moment.  It was hot.  He was flapping and jumping and upset about TGMR. I called DH, he was stuck in line for TOT which was posted as 30 minutes when he got into it but turned out to be 60 minutes.  I started to cry.  I collected myself and headed to first aid to get DS into a cool quiet room and a drink of water.
> 
> On our way out of first aide I stopped at Guest Services to give some feedback. While we were able to plan well for DAS touring in every other park, DHS just wasn't conducive to it.  The family in front of me at GS was screaming at the CM because their son had a broken leg and couldn't stand in line.  I felt really bad for the CM.  She explained to them that they needed to rent a wheelchair. They got really nasty with her.
> 
> When it was my turn, I stayed, calm, spoke softly and never turned into "Grizzly Mom". The CM listened to my concerns, filled out some paper work, and gave me a few FP so DS could ride TGMR.  I didn't ask for the FP, but the CM was very helpful.
> 
> I really think that I may wait until I am FP + eligible before I return to DHS.



I'm trying to figure out how getting to DHS late in the morning is related to any issues with the DAS? Which attraction did you have the DAS return time for?


----------



## mrzrich

Schmeck said:


> I'm trying to figure out how getting to DHS late in the morning is related to any issues with the DAS? Which attraction did you have the DAS return time for?



By the time we made our way back to TSM it was about 10:30.   The wait was 110 minutes.  Our return time was 1205.


----------



## ArielRae

Been reading about the new updates about the KTTWK. So question about the fact they are not going to be giving out KTTWK anymore to resort guest and the cards they do give out can not be used in the FP kiosks. As I understand it they encourage DAS card users to also use both FP systems in addition to the DAS card to help with their touring. Anyone know what we can do so we can still get a KTTWK that can be used in the FP machines still or are we moving to not using the FP machines for the DAS card also?


----------



## lovethattink

Sue, I'm sorry I didn't get better pictures. Will try for better ones tonight. 

I was trying to get a picture of the FP+ queue, stand by queue AND the little podium. Here is where you go to get the DAS time written and to return. Most of the queues are set up this way with a podium between the two lines.


----------



## lovethattink

ArielRae said:


> Been reading about the new updates about the KTTWK. So question about the fact they are not going to be giving out KTTWK anymore to resort guest and the cards they do give out can not be used in the FP kiosks. As I understand it they encourage DAS card users to also use both FP systems in addition to the DAS card to help with their touring. Anyone know what we can do so we can still get a KTTWK that can be used in the FP machines still or are we moving to not using the FP machines for the DAS card also?



From what I've heard, Disney hasn't released any official information about what will happen.


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> From what I've heard, Disney hasn't released any official information about what will happen.



I wouldn't expect anything till after the new year before they remove the machines. They're still giving room keys out and will in the future because the use of a magic band is optional.


----------



## lovethattink

disney david said:


> I wouldn't expect anything till after the new year before they remove the machines. They're still giving room keys out and will in the future because the use of a magic band is optional.



Apparently, October 27, something new is starting. Just haven't heard anything definitive.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

mrzrich said:


> By the time we made our way back to TSM it was about 10:30.   The wait was 110 minutes.  Our return time was 1205.



 Sounds like you had a rough day. Thanks so much for sharing your experience. You are not alone though, I'm sure I'll be in tears too at some point in our trip too. I do think DAS would be VERY difficult without FP+ as an option and am very thankful that I will be able to use it in conjunction with the DAS. I think I've read that CM's are actually telling people that is how they are to be used so I can see your frustration. I am so not a good planner so I hope I can figure all this out. I guess we will try to get to DHS pretty early as we only have one day planned there.


----------



## mrzrich

CaraMiaBelle said:


> Sounds like you had a rough day. Thanks so much for sharing your experience. You are not alone though, I'm sure I'll be in tears too at some point in our trip too. I do think DAS would be VERY difficult without FP+ as an option and am very thankful that I will be able to use it in conjunction with the DAS. I think I've read that CM's are actually telling people that is how they are to be used so I can see your frustration. I am so not a good planner so I hope I can figure all this out. I guess we will try to get to DHS pretty early as we only have one day planned there.



Not being FP + eligible was especially frustrating when paper FP were running out for TSM by 930AM and I am reading on the DIS about people booking same day FP+ at 2 in the afternoon for later that same day.

Paper FP for Rockin Roller coaster were out before noon the day we were there as well.


----------



## disney david

mrzrich said:


> Not being FP + eligible was especially frustrating when paper FP were running out for TSM by 930AM and I am reading on the DIS about people booking same day FP+ at 2 in the afternoon for later that same day.
> 
> Paper FP for Rockin Roller coaster were out before noon the day we were there as well.



But fp was always ran out early in the morning for toy story to have to figure they give less out due to fast pass plus. But it always runs out early it a tough ride to get fast pass for unless go one of the first people their.


----------



## memakwed

I have MS. I don't go around talking about it. Here is different because I'm not looking someone in the eye it is anonymous basically. Last trip by the end I was so exhausted and had so much leg pain. I walk I don't use a wheelchair. I am strong and suck up the pain. I also know this year I have gotten progressively worse. My day ends by 11 am because I am so tired and I 'm just dealing with the constant pain somewhere in my body(legs, back, arms-my new issue).  I don't want a wheelchair at Disney. I am not mentally or emotionally ready to give up and sit in a chair-period.  I was reading about the DAS at the beginning of this thread on the Disney website and on allears. I felt confident and good that this would be good for me. I could get a return time go sit on a bench let the family do what they want and then we could go on the ride together as a family with minimal impact on my family or my body. I thought this was going to be good. Now I've read multiple pages in this thread that have taken my positive outlook away.  What if I don't get a DAS? Will they turn me away because someone doesn't understand my problem? I'm clear and concise and educated, I can advocate for myself but I never thought a CM would just say no. Is being rejected an isolated occurrence or is that something that could happen? Will I have to keep explaining over and over my needs with a DAS? I don't want to share with every CM my health history. I spend lots of my time on the sidelines watching my family instead of being included and I just want to have fun on my trip and be part of them. I just wanted vacation to be a time I can live my life and not watch my life go by. I would like to hear positive things on this thread about DAS not only the problems so I can see the overall experience to make a better judgment if DAS will be right for me.


----------



## Objectivity

ArielRae said:


> Been reading about the new updates about the KTTWK. So question about the fact they are not going to be giving out KTTWK anymore to resort guest and the cards they do give out can not be used in the FP kiosks. As I understand it they encourage DAS card users to also use both FP systems in addition to the DAS card to help with their touring. Anyone know what we can do so we can still get a KTTWK that can be used in the FP machines still or are we moving to not using the FP machines for the DAS card also?



Is that Guide for Guests with Disabilities printed or PDF only? If printed, you have to think they'll keep giving KTTW out for FP- access as long as FP- exists. Can you imagine throwing that many books away?


----------



## LvsTnk

Objectivity said:


> Is that Guide for Guests with Disabilities printed or PDF only? If printed, you have to think they'll keep giving KTTW out for FP- access as long as FP- exists. Can you imagine throwing that many books away?



Apparently the KTTW will be blocking guests from getting paper FP or FP- I wonder if that could be enabled with the DAS.


----------



## Sunnywho

memakwed said:


> I have MS. I don't go around talking about it.


I have MS too. It's a lousy disease. The first time I ever asked for a GAC, it was suggested that I rent a wheelchair. I had used the word fatigue. Fatigue is really common in MS but it sounds like a stamina/endurance issue that can be solved by a wheelchair. You have to be able to describe any other issues related to the MS that are not stamina/endurance related. Once you get a DAS, you won't have to explain anything at the rides, only the one time at Guest Services, but it's highly likely that they will say no if all you ask for is because of the mobility issues.


----------



## kritter47

memakwed said:


> I have MS. I don't go around talking about it. Here is different because I'm not looking someone in the eye it is anonymous basically. Last trip by the end I was so exhausted and had so much leg pain. I walk I don't use a wheelchair. I am strong and suck up the pain. I also know this year I have gotten progressively worse. My day ends by 11 am because I am so tired and I 'm just dealing with the constant pain somewhere in my body(legs, back, arms-my new issue).  I don't want a wheelchair at Disney. I am not mentally or emotionally ready to give up and sit in a chair-period.


I hear what you're saying, but I think you're looking at things the wrong way. Using a wheelchair is not "giving up," particularly when you are making things more painful for yourself in the short-term by trying to gut through it. A wheelchair is a tool that can be deployed by anyone when mobility and stamina become a problem. Everyone in the world needs certain tools to get through certain situations.

And quite frankly, given the information you have presented, the best accommodation for your needs is a wheelchair. You need something to help you with the stamina associated with walking all day, a place to sit and minimize impact on your body. You have mobility concerns. A wheelchair is the best solution for those problems, and one of the things Disney is doing to lessen the burden on the system of return times is making sure that people whose needs can be met without a return time are using those available alternate accommodations.

I am not trying to come off as overly harsh, but it is not Disney's job to accommodate people in alternate ways if they refuse, for whatever reason, reasonable accommodation. This is not an exactly parallel example, but I am extremely sound sensitive with my AS, especially when I get hot and tired. The accommodation for me is not to wait somewhere with as little sound stimulation but to make use of earplugs, no matter how much I think I look stupid wearing them.

I know a wheelchair is a totally different mental step to take. But it's not Disney's responsibility to offer alternate entrances if you're simply not ready to make the leap to using a wheelchair (in a situation where many others who can get through an average day without needing a wheelchair can and do use one because the circumstances dictate it's the best solution) just yet.


----------



## Granny square

ECV question.  On rides like Kilimanjaro Safari does one have to get a return time to get in line with the ECV?


----------



## BroganMc

memakwed said:


> I have MS. I don't go around talking about it. Here is different because I'm not looking someone in the eye it is anonymous basically. Last trip by the end I was so exhausted and had so much leg pain. I walk I don't use a wheelchair. I am strong and suck up the pain. I also know this year I have gotten progressively worse. My day ends by 11 am because I am so tired and I 'm just dealing with the constant pain somewhere in my body(legs, back, arms-my new issue).  I don't want a wheelchair at Disney. I am not mentally or emotionally ready to give up and sit in a chair-period.  I was reading about the DAS at the beginning of this thread on the Disney website and on allears. I felt confident and good that this would be good for me. I could get a return time go sit on a bench let the family do what they want and then we could go on the ride together as a family with minimal impact on my family or my body. I thought this was going to be good. Now I've read multiple pages in this thread that have taken my positive outlook away.  What if I don't get a DAS? Will they turn me away because someone doesn't understand my problem? I'm clear and concise and educated, I can advocate for myself but I never thought a CM would just say no. Is being rejected an isolated occurrence or is that something that could happen? Will I have to keep explaining over and over my needs with a DAS? I don't want to share with every CM my health history. I spend lots of my time on the sidelines watching my family instead of being included and I just want to have fun on my trip and be part of them. I just wanted vacation to be a time I can live my life and not watch my life go by. I would like to hear positive things on this thread about DAS not only the problems so I can see the overall experience to make a better judgment if DAS will be right for me.



First off, I have JRA (Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis) so I can relate to a lot of the situations you face with pain and decreasing stamina and wanting to avoid wheelchairs as a sign of failure. I grew up with those issues. Been there, done it and got the t-shirt to prove it. Unfortunately my disease went unchecked so I also ended up with a lot of joint damage/deformity and permanent disability. It's no longer a question of how much willpower I have to overcome my body's weaknesses; I plain cannot go out and about without wheels or do pretty much anything without a special tool. It's these tools (like carrying around a dressing stick all day as a third arm/reacher) that make the difference between me staying at home in my bedroom or existing in the world with some semblance of a normal life.

One of the concerns you're dealing with is that mental barrier prohibiting you from using a tool that can help you far more than any DAS/GAC or alternate ride entry thing. Having wheels means you can enjoy just walking through the park enjoying the sights and sounds with your family and not being left on the sidelines to wait for them. You do not have to use a wheelchair. Instead I'd recommend you try an ECV. This will provide you a much more comfortable seat, basket for your stuff and the ability to conserve your strength for the places you want to get up and walk for. It doesn't have the same stigma as a wheelchair because ECV folks can get up and walk. (Yes I know there are some ignorant fools who then think they're lazy, but you just drive past them and ponder their parentage as you dismiss them.) Point is an ECV will allow you to enjoy far more of your day than any pass would. You'll be able to watch parades and fireworks from anywhere instead of having to find a bench. You can stroll through Osborne Lights and actually enjoy it without actively trying to ignore the pain in your legs.

I resisted the idea of getting a power chair for so many years because I feared the emotional repercussions. I'd been told it was a sign of failure. I was told people would pity me or think less of me. 

You know what I discovered the first day I went out in a power chair? The world. For the first time I could go through a mall and look at the merchandise without worrying about tripping, my legs hurting so much I'd fall or where the nearest seat was. I could actually live a normal life. And those few idiots who pitied or mocked me...? Well I either was so busy living I didn't notice them or I just zoomed right on past them to go enjoy something else. Now if some makes a crack at me, I just laugh and roll away. And I remind myself just how foolish I was to deny myself use of this valuable tool.

Think about it, would you scrub the floor with a toothbrush if you had a mop handy?

Truth is DAS is meant for people who have problems being inside the regular queues. It's not going to get you onto a ride quicker. It's not meant for people who cannot stand long times, because they'll just be standing elsewhere. It's not perfect and there are issues left in how it accommodates different disabilities. 

You will most likely be told you're better off renting an ECV because honestly that is true. But don't be discouraged. That advice is not meant to be cruel or uncaring. It's just recognizing that you are forcing yourself to miss out on so much more by not using this tool.


----------



## BroganMc

Granny square said:


> ECV question.  On rides like Kilimanjaro Safari does one have to get a return time to get in line with the ECV?



No. Standby and FP lines both are big enough for ECVs. After the Standby/FP merge you will be directed to a separate wheelie boarding area. That's where the designated bus (which can take one wheelchair and about 20+ transfer passengers) boards. You'll park your ECV there, transfer to the ride and depart.


----------



## Granny square

BroganMc said:


> No. Standby and FP lines both are big enough for ECVs. After the Standby/FP merge you will be directed to a separate wheelie boarding area. That's where the designated bus (which can take one wheelchair and about 20+ transfer passengers) boards. You'll park your ECV there, transfer to the ride and depart.


thank you!  I've started to confuse myself!

One. Ore! Mom can't do stairs but doesn't need a specific ride vehicle at tsm. Can those two issues be reconciled?


----------



## Bean786

Random question. Do you get a new picture taken everytime?


----------



## Bean786

memakwed said:


> I have MS


    So does my FIL, and they denied him. I understand the frustration. He can't walk, so yes the wheel chair helps but it doesn't. Everybody isn't at the same level. For example,a das would be great for him because if we get a fast pass and he is asleep we lose our fastpass time. Now if we have a return time, it's ok we can come back. I know you understand where I'm coming from, they told us he can nap in line. I'm thinking to myself these aren't naps, he doesn't decide to go to sleep, or us being able to say 'hey in 30 mins you can sleep' it's just part of the disease. I would focus on not saying anything about getting tired and describe other ways you need help.


----------



## Schmeck

mrzrich said:


> By the time we made our way back to TSM it was about 10:30.   The wait was 110 minutes.  Our return time was 1205.



You got your DAS at 10:30, and it would get you in to TSM at 12:05. During that 90 minutes, you pulled a FP for Star Tours that was valid in 30 minutes. You then attempted another attraction that had a 25 minute wait. Because the queue was too stressful for your son, you had to pull him out.

The solution to this would be to cancel the DAS for TSM at that time, and get one for the 25 minute queue? That would give you a 15 minute wait, then access to the attraction without the waiting in the queue. After that attraction is done, the DAS can get another wait time for TSM. Then you could ride Star Tours with your FPs.


----------



## Michigan

Granny square said:


> ECV question.  On rides like Kilimanjaro Safari does one have to get a return time to get in line with the ECV?



One would hope not since you go all the way to being next to board when they send you over to the wheelchair section where we have waited almost an additional 2 hours for a wheelchair accessible vehicle


----------



## mrzrich

Schmeck said:


> You got your DAS at 10:30, and it would get you in to TSM at 12:05. During that 90 minutes, you pulled a FP for Star Tours that was valid in 30 minutes. You then attempted another attraction that had a 25 minute wait. Because the queue was too stressful for your son, you had to pull him out.  The solution to this would be to cancel the DAS for TSM at that time, and get one for the 25 minute queue? That would give you a 15 minute wait, then access to the attraction without the waiting in the queue. After that attraction is done, the DAS can get another wait time for TSM. Then you could ride Star Tours with your FPs.



Why would I want to start waiting for TSM all over again?  We were killing time to get to TSM, canceling the TSM return time would have made that wait even longer.  Plus it would have been more back tracking to go back to TSM for another return time.


----------



## inkedupmomma

I do not have a disability, but have and will be traveling with a friend who does, and plan on taking my special needs nephew (mild mental retardation) in a couple of years and all I can say is that I am So sorry for those of you that have to deal with this.

While I agree the old GAC was abused, it is ridiculous some of the hoops people need to jump through now for a shot an equally fun time.  I'm grateful that Disney offers anything at all, but this new system seems so flawed. 

I'll be keeping a close eye  on how things progress. best of luck to you all, and I hope you have a great time despite this new frustration!


----------



## Mom2six

Schmeck said:


> You got your DAS at 10:30, and it would get you in to TSM at 12:05. During that 90 minutes, you pulled a FP for Star Tours that was valid in 30 minutes. You then attempted another attraction that had a 25 minute wait. Because the queue was too stressful for your son, you had to pull him out.
> 
> The solution to this would be to cancel the DAS for TSM at that time, and get one for the 25 minute queue? That would give you a 15 minute wait, then access to the attraction without the waiting in the queue. After that attraction is done, the DAS can get another wait time for TSM. Then you could ride Star Tours with your FPs.



One bad thing about this system (the DAS) is how much running around you have to do.  Get the time, go across the park, go back, go back the other way.  I would think that going back to TSM to get a new time and then back to Star Tours would just be more walking back and forth.  

That's one thing I really worry about - I have no idea how I am going to entertain my son while waiting for the ride times (especially after he has asked for the ride, and he cannot be distracted by anything at all) and I just can't go back and forth across the parks over and over again.


----------



## Sunnywho

It's troubling that MS is getting lumped in with strictly mobility issues such as a broken ankle, where a wheelchair would suffice. "He can nap in line"??? He's not a toddler in a stroller who you can wake up when you reach the front of the line. The right thing is to let him recuperate until he is ready to go again, not wake him up at the end of the line. The fatigue in MS is neurological.


----------



## Bean786

Sunnywho said:


> It's troubling that MS is getting lumped in with strictly mobility issues such as a broken ankle, where a wheelchair would suffice. "He can nap in line"??? He's not a toddler in a stroller who you can wake up when you reach the front of the line. The right thing is to let him recuperate until he is ready to go again, not wake him up at the end of the line. The fatigue in MS is neurological.


  Exactly and they don't get that. When's he's asleep.. He's asleep. Sometimes no waking him and if we do he can be super confused and not know where he is at. It's a big old fail.


----------



## bookgirl

Bean786 said:


> Exactly and they don't get that. When's he's asleep.. He's asleep. Sometimes no waking him and if we do he can be super confused and not know where he is at. It's a big old fail.



I'm confused. If he needs to sleep why wouldn't he go back to the resort or first aide while the rest of you use regular SB line or get FP with your tickets?  And because he is sleeping you can't enter the DAS return line anyway as the person with the das is supposed to be with you and riding.

I don't get how the das would help him?


----------



## Granny square

Michigan said:


> One would hope not since you go all the way to being next to board when they send you over to the wheelchair section where we have waited almost an additional 2 hours for a wheelchair accessible vehicle



Well she would just skip the ride rather than take a car someone else needed


----------



## lovethattink

Mom2six said:


> That's one thing I really worry about - I have no idea how I am going to entertain my son while waiting for the ride times (especially after he has asked for the ride, and he cannot be distracted by anything at all) and I just can't go back and forth across the parks over and over again.



Would your son like Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom? That covers all but Tomorrowland. There is also a newer Pirate adventure game in Adventureland. AK has the Wilderness Explorers spread through out the park. Epcot has the Agent P thing in World Showcase and all those games after attractions in Future World. These were big hits with my son. He begs to do those things. He can't wait for cooler weather so he can play the outdoor ones longer.

Would a social story help to prepare him? Will you have an extra person with you who can get the wait times while you are doing something else with him? DAS is so much more work for the caregiver.


----------



## Bean786

bookgirl said:


> I'm confused. If he needs to sleep why wouldn't he go back to the resort or first aide while the rest of you use regular SB line or get FP with your tickets?  And because he is sleeping you can't enter the DAS return line anyway as the person with the das is supposed to be with you and riding.  I don't get how the das would help him?


  We'll for us we live here, so no going back home. Also we don't know when he's going to sleep. It's 1 minute he's up and talking and the next he's not. Yes sometimes we can tell it's coming but sometimes it's not like that. If we get a fastpass and he falls asleep, we could miss our time. ( also wasting 3 fps somebody else could use) And it's not like a child sleeping, and we can just wake him up. After he's up, he'll probably be ok for a half hour to 3 hours. So while he was 'napping' we could do things like see and show ( where he would be ok to stay asleep.) Or get lunch or meet a greets. Then once feeling better enter the ride. It's a hit or miss. Sometimes it's a power nap (20 mins) others it might be 2 hours. We don't know. That's why stand by and fastpasses don't work for him. Then factor the additional wait time for the wheelchair rides because he can't transfer and it just doesn't work.  Also who said we would ride the ride with his das? Nobody. Even if we could (which I know we cant) We want to ride together.  I'm just saying, ms is over looked, IMO and a lot of people who have it, had a gac before and are now being denied. That's all I'm saying


----------



## Sunnywho

bookgirl said:


> I'm confused. If he needs to sleep why wouldn't he go back to the resort or first aide while the rest of you use regular SB line or get FP with your tickets?  And because he is sleeping you can't enter the DAS return line anyway as the person with the das is supposed to be with you and riding.
> 
> I don't get how the das would help him?


It sounds as if he is falling asleep in his wheelchair unexpectedly. At that point it would disturb him to go to first aid and try to transfer him to a bed. With MS, the fatigue can be sudden and unexplainable (out of proportion to whatever activities or amount of sleep the night before).

There are so many different ways in which MS impacts a person that it is difficult to narrow down and express the appropriate need. The onus should be on the guest to explain the needs, but I think MS is confusing guests and cast members, because there is often a mobility issue and invisible issues.

I would encourage anyone with MS to write to Disney to explain how DAS did or didn't work for them, including if they were denied access. I'll plan to do this after our trip.


----------



## bedogged

Sunnywho said:


> It's troubling that MS is getting lumped in with strictly mobility issues such as a broken ankle, where a wheelchair would suffice. "He can nap in line"??? He's not a toddler in a stroller who you can wake up when you reach the front of the line. The right thing is to let him recuperate until he is ready to go again, not wake him up at the end of the line. The fatigue in MS is neurological.



People forget that there are different forms of MS.  My son in law has the progressive form.  He is severely disabled and uses a power chair, but the MS has also affected his brain. He becomes very impatient and agitated if he has to wait for anything.  Although I have no experience with Autism, his symptoms don't seem all that different.  We are planning on taking him to WDW in May and I worry that he will not be given the DAS.  Hopefully, by then, they will have worked out the problems.


----------



## Michigan

Deleted my post


----------



## 2tinkerbell

To me, the problem seems to come from mentioning the diagnosis and then expecting that the CM should know the needs and adjust accordingly.   It is hard to know what the individual needs are unless they are explained.  For example, my DD has many charateristics of Autism, however, her diagnosis is NOT Autism.  My DD has been diagnosed with a right frontal lobe brain injury.  If I were to say that to anyone, they would not understand how that brain injury manifests itself, how it affects my DD nor would they know how to accommodate her.  

While it is good that we can use this thread to understand the process and the successes and problems with DAS, I don't think that we can expect the same thing because someone else with the same diagnosis did or did not get to utilize the DAS. 

From this thread and also from Sue's excellent examples of her DD's needs, I have learned that I should approach GR with the information surrounding my DD's needs and not her diagnosis.  In fact, I plan on having my DD advocate for herself and talk to the CM about her needs and possible accommodations.  She will be responsible for learning how to utilize DAS.  She is capable of doing this for herself.    

WE plan on making the majority of the accommodating on what WE have learned works best for us.  For example, both of us know my DD handles her emotions better if she isn't hungry.  That seems to add another layer that she needs to deal with and she can get overwhelmed quicker.  We both know that when she has had too much, we leave.  No accommation from Disney will make that go away or better. It is a fact - she has had too much.  Neither one of us push forward.

Disney has stated how they are accommating those individuals who need accommodations with the DAS.  It is up to us to figure out what we can do to work within their system to have a successful experience.  No matter what I think or feel about it, the GAC, which essentially gave my DD an unlimited FP, is no more.  It is up to me to decide if or how the DAS will work for my DD.


----------



## lhall7

Bean786 said:


> So does my FIL, and they denied him. I understand the frustration. He can't walk, so yes the wheel chair helps but it doesn't. Everybody isn't at the same level. For example,a das would be great for him because if we get a fast pass and he is asleep we lose our fastpass time. Now if we have a return time, it's ok we can come back. I know you understand where I'm coming from, they told us he can nap in line. I'm thinking to myself these aren't naps, he doesn't decide to go to sleep, or us being able to say 'hey in 30 mins you can sleep' it's just part of the disease. I would focus on not saying anything about getting tired and describe other ways you need help.



I too have MS. And I am also very worried about the new DAS system.  We are going in a few weeks.  I have always been given a GAC card.  I know exactly how you feel.  Mine is really body and BRAIN fatigue.  I also have issues with my bladder.  I do not like discussing this in public and I certainly do not look like anything is wrong with me which makes it even more difficult.  I always tell my husband that it is a blessing but a curse at the same time. I don't want people to know something is wrong with me BUT at the same time there are times when I am so mentally and physically exhausted and I mean EXHAUSTED that I wish someone would help me or just understand.  And the pain and spasms can be awful.  A wheelchair will not help that.  Up until this point, Disney always understood, but now I am worried. 
Using the FP and FP+ options are difficult b/c of the return times. I have had so many unused FP b/c I could not make it back during the time frame b/c I was in the bathroom or had to go back to the room. MS does affect everyone differently and I don't mind waiting in an alternate location which is exactly what the DAS would allow.   I hope Disney gives me that option.


----------



## bookgirl

Bean786 said:


> We'll for us we live here, so no going back home. Also we don't know when he's going to sleep. It's 1 minute he's up and talking and the next he's not. Yes sometimes we can tell it's coming but sometimes it's not like that. If we get a fastpass and he falls asleep, we could miss our time. ( also wasting 3 fps somebody else could use) And it's not like a child sleeping, and we can just wake him up. After he's up, he'll probably be ok for a half hour to 3 hours. So while he was 'napping' we could do things like see and show ( where he would be ok to stay asleep.) Or get lunch or meet a greets. Then once feeling better enter the ride. It's a hit or miss. Sometimes it's a power nap (20 mins) others it might be 2 hours. We don't know. That's why stand by and fastpasses don't work for him. Then factor the additional wait time for the wheelchair rides because he can't transfer and it just doesn't work.  Also who said we would ride the ride with his das? Nobody. Even if we could (which I know we cant) We want to ride together.  I'm just saying, ms is over looked, IMO and a lot of people who have it, had a gac before and are now being denied. That's all I'm saying



Thanks for clarifying, it wasn't clear in the earlier post.


----------



## mrzrich

The best thing about the DAS was the open ended return time.   On Monday we were able to go to MK and get a return time for Splash.  DS got involved in His sorcerers of the MK and we wound up on the wrong side of the parade.  Then we were wiped out and ready for a break.  We went back to our resort, relaxed, swam, ate diner.  MK was open late, so after diner we went back to MK and our DAS return time was honored.  For those of us that need breaks and return to parks in the evening, a good strategy might be to grab a return time on your way out of the park for your break.


----------



## Schmeck

Bean786 said:


> We'll for us we live here, so no going back home. Also we don't know when he's going to sleep. It's 1 minute he's up and talking and the next he's not. Yes sometimes we can tell it's coming but sometimes it's not like that. If we get a fastpass and he falls asleep, we could miss our time. ( also wasting 3 fps somebody else could use) And it's not like a child sleeping, and we can just wake him up. After he's up, he'll probably be ok for a half hour to 3 hours. So while he was 'napping' we could do things like see and show ( where he would be ok to stay asleep.) Or get lunch or meet a greets. Then once feeling better enter the ride. It's a hit or miss. Sometimes it's a power nap (20 mins) others it might be 2 hours. We don't know. That's why stand by and fastpasses don't work for him. Then factor the additional wait time for the wheelchair rides because he can't transfer and it just doesn't work.  Also who said we would ride the ride with his das? Nobody. Even if we could (which I know we cant) We want to ride together.  I'm just saying, ms is over looked, IMO and a lot of people who have it, had a gac before and are now being denied. That's all I'm saying



What happens when he falls asleep on an attraction with a ride vehicle?


----------



## aaarcher86

mrzrich said:


> The best thing about the DAS was the open ended return time.   On Monday we were able to go to MK and get a return time for Splash.  DS got involved in His sorcerers of the MK and we wound up on the wrong side of the parade.  Then we were wiped out and ready for a break.  We went back to our resort, relaxed, swam, ate diner.  MK was open late, so after diner we went back to MK and our DAS return time was honored.  For those of us that need breaks and return to parks in the evening, a good strategy might be to grab a return time on your way out of the park for your break.



That's a really good idea.


----------



## Sunnywho

Schmeck said:


> What happens when he falls asleep on an attraction with a ride vehicle?


A wheelchair is a mobility accommodation.
Napping in a wheelchair is a MS fatigue accommodation.
Using a DAS is an invisible disability accommodation.
Napping in a wheelchair while using a DAS would be a trifecta of accommodation.

Seriously though I would like to see a report from someone with MS who was issued a DAS? So far there have been several denials.


----------



## Disneylvr

mrzrich said:


> The best thing about the DAS was the open ended return time.   On Monday we were able to go to MK and get a return time for Splash.  DS got involved in His sorcerers of the MK and we wound up on the wrong side of the parade.  Then we were wiped out and ready for a break.  We went back to our resort, relaxed, swam, ate diner.  MK was open late, so after diner we went back to MK and our DAS return time was honored.  For those of us that need breaks and return to parks in the evening, a good strategy might be to grab a return time on your way out of the park for your break.



What an excellent idea! I am noting this for future trips.


----------



## cmwade77

mrzrich said:
			
		

> The best thing about the DAS was the open ended return time.   On Monday we were able to go to MK and get a return time for Splash.  DS got involved in His sorcerers of the MK and we wound up on the wrong side of the parade.  Then we were wiped out and ready for a break.  We went back to our resort, relaxed, swam, ate diner.  MK was open late, so after diner we went back to MK and our DAS return time was honored.  For those of us that need breaks and return to parks in the evening, a good strategy might be to grab a return time on your way out of the park for your break.



too bad they don't do the kiosks there. It here at DLR, we can get a return time for either park in either park. I was just thinking it would be really nice to be able to do that at WDW.


----------



## Bean786

Schmeck said:


> What happens when he falls asleep on an attraction with a ride vehicle?


    We have only encountered this once. He's in his chair so after the ride it's easy to get him off and it sucks he fell asleep and might have to start the process over.  But if he's asleep in line before the ride they don't allow you on. Normally if he makes it on the ride, he typically makes it threw the ride or activity.


----------



## Wishes Count

Granny square said:


> thank you!  I've started to confuse myself!
> 
> One. Ore! Mom can't do stairs but doesn't need a specific ride vehicle at tsm. Can those two issues be reconciled?



Unfortunately no. Because of the way the ride path is set up the only way to avoid stairs is to take the ramp and wait for the accessible car. It is A LOT of stairs too, so if she has difficulty with even a few, I would not recommend trying it out



Bean786 said:


> Random question. Do you get a new picture taken everytime?



Right now, yes. On the DAS there is a QR code that GR will be able to scan and pull up your info/photo. However right now we don't have that capability yet, but it is coming soon.


----------



## lanejudy

Granny square said:


> ... One. Ore! Mom can't do stairs but doesn't need a specific ride vehicle at tsm. Can those two issues be reconciled?





Wishes Count said:


> Unfortunately no. Because of the way the ride path is set up the only way to avoid stairs is to take the ramp and wait for the accessible car. It is A LOT of stairs too, so if she has difficulty with even a few, I would not recommend trying it out ...



Actually, we have utilized a regular ride vehicle while bypassing the stairs at TSMM.  DD does not need the accessible vehicle, so they'll pull a regular ride vehicle over to the alternate boarding area for us at the same time another party is getting into the accessible vehicle.  Unless something has changed recently, that's been our experience.


----------



## disney david

lanejudy said:


> Actually, we have utilized a regular ride vehicle while bypassing the stairs at TSMM.  DD does not need the accessible vehicle, so they'll pull a regular ride vehicle over to the alternate boarding area for us at the same time another party is getting into the accessible vehicle.  Unless something has changed recently, that's been our experience.



One car the accessible car and one a regular car


----------



## lovethattink

Wishes Count said:


> Right now, yes. On the DAS there is a QR code that GR will be able to scan and pull up your info/photo. However right now we don't have that capability yet, but it is coming soon.



This is good to know to prepare my son. What will they do with the old one? If it gets torn in front if him he will freak.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

lovethattink said:


> This is good to know to prepare my son. What will they do with the old one? If it gets torn in front if him he will freak.



Oh yes, mine would too!


----------



## cmwade77

lovethattink said:
			
		

> This is good to know to prepare my son. What will they do with the old one? If it gets torn in front if him he will freak.



That's been the process with the GAC, my suggestion is to quietly ask the CM to wait until you have left to tear up the old one.


----------



## Granny square

Thank you for the information about tsm


----------



## mrzrich

lovethattink said:


> This is good to know to prepare my son. What will they do with the old one? If it gets torn in front if him he will freak.



You don't have to bring in your GAC to get a DAS.


----------



## lovethattink

cmwade77 said:


> That's been the process with the GAC, my suggestion is to quietly ask the CM to wait until you have left to tear up the old one.



Will do. I did take a picture of it, that should help. Everything holds a special memory for him and he doesn't like to throw things away.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> Will do. I did take a picture of it, that should help. Everything holds a special memory for him and he doesn't like to throw things away.



They previously tore them up so people would not try to reuse them. Since they changed to a totally new system, they may let you keep it.
But, since their process is to tear it up, they might do that automatically, without really thinking about it.


----------



## mrzrich

But you Don't have to bring in the GAC to get the DAS!


----------



## SueM in MN

mrzrich said:


> But you Don't have to bring in the GAC to get the DAS!


That is true too.
A lot of people apparently are feeling more comfortable requesting a DAS with their old GAC in hand.
But, bringing it or not bringing it is a choice you can make.


----------



## lovethattink

mrzrich said:


> You don't have to bring in your GAC to get a DAS.



I'm so sorry if I caused you any confusion. My question about the DAS being torn for a new one was in reference to another post about how they have to take a new picture each time, currently. I said it's good to know so I can prepare ds. 

But then I asked if the previous DAS will get torn. This was prior practice. Once it was ripped where he could see and he freaked. Usually it was ripped discretely behind the counter and he was none the wiser.

Since this one has his picture he is even more attatched to it. 



SueM in MN said:


> They previously tore them up so people would not try to reuse them. Since they changed to a totally new system, they may let you keep it.
> But, since their process is to tear it up, they might do that automatically, without really thinking about it.



Right. I will attatch a post it note, might help. 

There are certain words even in his spelling or reading that he will not say because they are too painful to him. Break, rip, torn or any derivatives of these words.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

When you say they take a new picture every time, do you mean every day or every trip?


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

If you have 2 children in need of a DAS, do you just explain the needs of 1 child or do you bother talking about both of them?  1 DAS will cover both of them.


----------



## alizesmom

My2CrazyGirls said:


> If you have 2 children in need of a DAS, do you just explain the needs of 1 child or do you bother talking about both of them?  1 DAS will cover both of them.



You need a DAS for each. If not then if the DAS child didn't ride the nonDAS child couldn't either.


----------



## mrzrich

My2CrazyGirls said:


> If you have 2 children in need of a DAS, do you just explain the needs of 1 child or do you bother talking about both of them?  1 DAS will cover both of them.



I would recommend one for each of them in case one child does not want to ride something.  They look closely at the photo and if the child in the photo is not riding, they will not let you into the line.

To answer the previous question, it is once per trip that they take the photo, unless you fill the card completely with return times, in that case, you would need a new card.


----------



## TreeSapp

Has anyone got a DAS in hand and a ruler (or ruler app for smartphone)? I'd love to know the exact dimensions of the card (yes I'm aware 1st post says roughly 5x7.)

But im making a Mickey-pattern duct tape wallet to hold our DAS (if we get one) and the KTTW cards. This way FIL won't be all freaked out that everyone is putting germs all over the cards then putting them all in our respective wallets (I.e. spreading germs). He's immunocomprised and a germaphobe on top of that :/


----------



## SueM in MN

TreeSapp said:


> Has anyone got a DAS in hand and a ruler (or ruler app for smartphone)? I'd love to know the exact dimensions of the card (yes I'm aware 1st post says roughly 5x7.)
> 
> But im making a Mickey-pattern duct tape wallet to hold our DAS (if we get one) and the KTTW cards. This way FIL won't be all freaked out that everyone is putting germs all over the cards then putting them all in our respective wallets (I.e. spreading germs). He's immunocomprised and a germaphobe on top of that :/


People who have had one, but didn't have a ruler, said it was exactly the same size as a GAC once it was folded in half. That would make it 5 by 7 and, when folded 3.5 by 5, which is the size of a GAC card.


----------



## cmwade77

When folded in 4, it is just slightly larger than a credit card. And I do mean slightly, as in it still fits in a credit card slot in a wallet when folded in 4.when folded in half, it exactly is the same size as the wdw GAC was. Which is a bit smaller than the DLR one was.


----------



## TreeSapp

Thank you


----------



## curemyreed

SueM started this thread just 27 days ago and there have been over 128,000 views. Wow! That is a lot of interest.


----------



## lovethattink

TreeSapp said:


> Has anyone got a DAS in hand and a ruler (or ruler app for smartphone)? I'd love to know the exact dimensions of the card (yes I'm aware 1st post says roughly 5x7.)
> 
> But im making a Mickey-pattern duct tape wallet to hold our DAS (if we get one) and the KTTW cards. This way FIL won't be all freaked out that everyone is putting germs all over the cards then putting them all in our respective wallets (I.e. spreading germs). He's immunocomprised and a germaphobe on top of that :/



Ruler in hand. It is 5X7 and folds to 3 and 1/2 by 5.

There will be plenty of hands touching it.


----------



## TreeSapp

lovethattink said:


> Ruler in hand. It is 5X7 and folds to 3 and 1/2 by 5.
> 
> There will be plenty of hands touching it.



Yeah. I know how many folks and surfaces we come in contact with each time we've gone without adding in the DAS. And I've watched FIL eat at a restaurant and only touch the menu with one finger...

Hopefully keeping the germy little card (GLC?) away from the rest of everyone else's stuff will give him some peace of mind


----------



## fitzpa

Disneylvr said:


> What an excellent idea! I am noting this for future trips.



Same here


----------



## CEO

DAS is no GAC, but after kicking the tires of the new program last week through all four parks with my special needs son it isn't as horrendous as I feared. One tip that can't be emphasized enough -- if it hasn't here already -- is that DAS works like GAC when the park's about to close. In our case, we went to Toy Story Mania at 8:20pm when the park was set to close at 8:30pm, and even though the wait was 120 minutes (which would have resulted in a 110 minute wait on the pass) they let us go right into the Fastpass entrance. 

Disney realizes that there's no point in having a family linger around a closed park waiting for a ride. Obviously there's so much you can do with that, but if you have ONE ride that you REALLY want to get on save it for near the end of the day.

Do I like the system? No. It's a setback to the truly disabled and there are at least two ways that it can be gamed by the same ethically bankrupt people that were gaming the system as abled park guests that forced the change in the first place. [/URL].


----------



## lanejudy

TreeSapp said:


> Yeah. I know how many folks and surfaces we come in contact with each time we've gone without adding in the DAS. And I've watched FIL eat at a restaurant and only touch the menu with one finger...
> 
> Hopefully keeping the germy little card (GLC?) away from the rest of everyone else's stuff will give him some peace of mind



Could someone else carry the DAS for him?  Then he doesn't need to fret about exposure to whatever germs it picks up.  Someone else can always go get the Return Time, though he must be present to ride, but no reason you or another in your party couldn't show the DAS so FIL doesn't actually touch it.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## delmar411

lanejudy said:


> Could someone else carry the DAS for him?  Then he doesn't need to fret about exposure to whatever germs it picks up.  Someone else can always go get the Return Time, though he must be present to ride, but no reason you or another in your party couldn't show the DAS so FIL doesn't actually touch it.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Also to add to that, you don't need room keys(double dipping aside) and may not actually get them due to the testing so the only thing that you'll need to have touched is the DAS.  The MB will be on your wrists (or looped on something) so it might be best if someone else holds the DAS for him.


----------



## BroganMc

CEO said:


> DAS is no GAC, but after kicking the tires of the new program last week through all four parks with my special needs son it isn't as horrendous as I feared. One tip that can't be emphasized enough -- if it hasn't here already -- is that DAS works like GAC when the park's about to close. In our case, we went to Toy Story Mania at 8:20pm when the park was set to close at 8:30pm, and even though the wait was 120 minutes (which would have resulted in a 110 minute wait on the pass) they let us go right into the Fastpass entrance.
> 
> Disney realizes that there's no point in having a family linger around a closed park waiting for a ride. Obviously there's so much you can do with that, but if you have ONE ride that you REALLY want to get on save it for near the end of the day.
> 
> Do I like the system? No. It's a setback to the truly disabled and there are at least two ways that it can be gamed by the same ethically bankrupt people that were gaming the system as abled park guests that forced the change in the first place.



Thanks for that. I read your full review as well. Interesting to hear how TSM is evolving to apply DAS. They weren't doing that the first week DAS was implemented.


----------



## mrzrich

CEO said:


> Do I like the system? No. It's a setback to the truly disabled and there are at least two ways that it can be gamed by the same ethically bankrupt people that were gaming the system as abled park guests that forced the change in the first place.



I read your full review, and I was especially interested in your acknowledgement that DHS was the hardest park to manage with DAS.  We had a similar experience.


----------



## Guano Joe

CEO said:


> ?...and there are at least two ways that it can be gamed by the same ethically bankrupt people that were gaming the system as abled park guests that forced the change in the first place.



I don't recall that Disney ever claimed that DAS is foolproof. The biggest abusers  of the old GAC were, sadly, family members of legitimate card holders. In a typical scenario a family would get a GAC for Grandpa, and the grand kids would then use it as an instant Fast Pass for the rest of the day while running through the parks from ride to ride without Grandpa. That abuse has been stopped. 

And it is now much more difficult for an able-bodied individual to simply lie about a hidden non-mobility disability. The Guest Relations CMs are asking hard questions and no longer have to give in to apparent falsehoods.

As for the news reports of disabled persons hiring themselves out to get a GAC, I suspect that such occurrences were extremely rare, if they happened at all. 

Finally, is it likely that a CM will know the initials of the others working at the attraction that day? Yes, it is. I'm a CM at Animal Kingdom, and I always know who I am working with. There are also backup measures ready to be put in place, such as colored inks and code words that can be used instead of initials.

Cheaters beware. Expulsion from the parks is now a very real possibility.


----------



## Missyrose

Just wanted to pop in and give an update. We just left the World this morning after five days with the new DAS. Got it to help with my bathroom issues due to Crohn's Disease. Went to GR in Epcot and received the card without hassle. There's a learning curve for guests and CMs (one stumbling block for CMs seems to be which CM crosses out the attraction -- the one at the FP+ entrance or the CM at the inside FP+ check point.)

The card worked exactly as advertised and on an evening that was especially rough for me, my DH was able to get the return times for me and then we'd go to ride the ride together (less running around for me that way). Overall, using a combo of DAS and FP+ worked pretty well, though (admittedly) our fall trips are less ride-focused than trips during other times during the year. I'm eager to see how the new system works when we're less distracted by F&W, MNSSHP, etc.


----------



## Objectivity

Guano Joe said:


> And it is now much more difficult for an able-bodied individual to simply lie about a hidden non-mobility disability. The Guest Relations CMs are asking hard questions and no longer have to give in to apparent falsehoods.



Can you explain this in more detail? Is it just that the questions are something that would mess up a person faking it? How does that work with kids?



Guano Joe said:


> Finally, is it likely that a CM will know the initials of the others working at the attraction that day? Yes, it is. I'm a CM at Animal Kingdom, and I always know who I am working with. There are also backup measures ready to be put in place, such as colored inks and code words that can be used instead of initials.



I thought they were already using the code words. Even that wouldn't work though, once you know it, you could rewrite it yourself. Special inks would probably be the best way to go.


----------



## Schmeck

CEO said:


> DAS is no GAC, but after kicking the tires of the new program last week through all four parks with my special needs son it isn't as horrendous as I feared. One tip that can't be emphasized enough -- if it hasn't here already -- is that DAS works like GAC when the park's about to close. In our case, we went to Toy Story Mania at 8:20pm when the park was set to close at 8:30pm, and even though the wait was 120 minutes (which would have resulted in a 110 minute wait on the pass) they let us go right into the Fastpass entrance.
> 
> Disney realizes that there's no point in having a family linger around a closed park waiting for a ride. Obviously there's so much you can do with that, but if you have ONE ride that you REALLY want to get on save it for near the end of the day.
> 
> Do I like the system? No. It's a setback to the truly disabled and there are at least two ways that it can be gamed by the same ethically bankrupt people that were gaming the system as abled park guests that forced the change in the first place. I posted a more thorough review here.



As posted by SueM, the main reason the GAC policy has been revamped to the DAS was the sheer numbers of legitimate GAC users. The attractions were not designed to handle the number of people requesting alternate access. She even shows photos of the queues, and links to articles.


----------



## Robbi

Forgot to add in my previous post that some people are saying that ride CMs are asking so many questions, that guests are having to share their children's condition in order to get a return time. If that's the case, then we should have been able to do that along wit the GAC which would have helped to eliminate the problem- if there really was a problem at WDW. 
I can promise that if we encounter this from any CMs on our trip, I'm reporting them both to Guest Services and to the government agency dealing with the ADA.


----------



## OurBigTrip

Robbi said:


> Forgot to add in my previous post that some people are saying that ride CMs are asking so many questions, that guests are having to share their children's condition in order to get a return time. If that's the case, then we should have been able to do that along wit the GAC which would have helped to eliminate the problem- if there really was a problem at WDW.
> I can promise that if we encounter this from any CMs on our trip, I'm reporting them both to Guest Services and to the government agency dealing with the ADA.



If the child has a DAS, the CMs at the ride shouldn't be asking anything at all - they should simply issue the return time and move on.


----------



## Robbi

OurBigTrip said:


> If the child has a DAS, the CMs at the ride shouldn't be asking anything at all - they should simply issue the return time and move on.



What they should be doing and what they are doing are 2 different things.


----------



## OurBigTrip

Robbi said:


> What they should be doing and what they are doing are 2 different things.



Yes, thank you, I understand that.


----------



## mrzrich

Robbi said:


> Forgot to add in my previous post that some people are saying that ride CMs are asking so many questions, that guests are having to share their children's condition in order to get a return time. If that's the case, then we should have been able to do that along wit the GAC which would have helped to eliminate the problem- if there really was a problem at WDW.
> I can promise that if we encounter this from any CMs on our trip, I'm reporting them both to Guest Services and to the government agency dealing with the ADA.



Used DAS this past week.  Beyond the first CM at guest services who issued the card, NOBODY else asked me any questions.


----------



## Talking Hands

OurBigTrip said:


> If the child has a DAS, the CMs at the ride shouldn't be asking anything at all - they should simply issue the return time and move on.


If anyone has a DAS, CM should just be issuing a return time.  Guest Services has determined that DAS is appropriate CM should only giving a return time and then at the return time assuring that the person with the DAS is  riding.  Period.  
I really have a big problem with general CM deciding what accommodation I can and cannot have.  To often they make assumptions that are invalid and refuse to accommodate because of these assumptions.


----------



## OurBigTrip

Talking Hands said:


> If anyone has a DAS, CM should just be issuing a return time.  Guest Services has determined that DAS is appropriate CM should only giving a return time and then at the return time assuring that the person with the DAS is  riding.  Period.
> I really have a big problem with general CM deciding what accommodation I can and cannot have.  To often they make assumptions that are invalid and refuse to accommodate because of these assumptions.



Talking Hands, with all due respect, just because I don't name out every possible age or disability group doesn't mean that I'm saying any group should be subject to a separate standard. The post I was replying to had to do with children, so that's what I referred to in my post.


----------



## WantToGoNow

Other than the CM at guest services no one asked us anything.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

People are getting so up in arms over this I am seriously debating on even trying to get a DAS. I already here everyday that I am "lucky" my son isn't "that" Autistic (sensory, spacial, and speech issues). Now it seems like in gonna get the same response at Disney, either from CMs or guests that want to play the who's disability is worse game :/ I'm feeling very overwhelmed and hoping for a few positive reviews before our December trip.


----------



## aaarcher86

Robbi said:


> What they should be doing and what they are doing are 2 different things.



 I haven't seen any posts about this so I'm assuming they're very few and far between. I'd also wager that it's largely a matter of interpretation, mostly because it doesn't make any sense for them to do that. Emotions are pretty high in the parks over this.


----------



## Granny square

FrugalFashionista said:


> People are getting so up in arms over this I am seriously debating on even trying to get a DAS. I already here everyday that I am "lucky" my son isn't "that" Autistic (sensory, spacial, and speech issues). Now it seems like in gonna get the same response at Disney, either from CMs or guests that want to play the who's disability is worse game :/ I'm feeling very overwhelmed and hoping for a few positive reviews before our December trip.


  You know, maybe just step away until the dust settles. So often people only complain. By the time people get accustomed to it the complaints should ease and more people can tell of actual experiences.   

Not meaning anything but to be helpful. Chances are it will only be stressful until that happens.


----------



## mrzrich

FrugalFashionista said:


> People are getting so up in arms over this I am seriously debating on even trying to get a DAS. I already here everyday that I am "lucky" my son isn't "that" Autistic (sensory, spacial, and speech issues). Now it seems like in gonna get the same response at Disney, either from CMs or guests that want to play the who's disability is worse game :/ I'm feeling very overwhelmed and hoping for a few positive reviews before our December trip.



Hugs to you.

My overall experience was very positive.  Got my DAS pretty painlessly.  The CM at guest services was very sweet and explained the program well.

We were able to use the DAS in unison with FP- to maximize the 3 to 4 hours that we typically last at a park.  

The one park we had difficulty with was DHS, but I really feel that if I had FP+, we would have managed that park more easily.


----------



## samnbilly

Missyrose said:


> Just wanted to pop in and give an update. We just left the World this morning after five days with the new DAS. Got it to help with my bathroom issues due to Crohn's Disease. Went to GR in Epcot and received the card without hassle. There's a learning curve for guests and CMs (one stumbling block for CMs seems to be which CM crosses out the attraction -- the one at the FP+ entrance or the CM at the inside FP+ check point.)  The card worked exactly as advertised and on an evening that was especially rough for me, my DH was able to get the return times for me and then we'd go to ride the ride together (less running around for me that way). Overall, using a combo of DAS and FP+ worked pretty well, though (admittedly) our fall trips are less ride-focused than trips during other times during the year. I'm eager to see how the new system works when we're less distracted by F&W, MNSSHP, etc.



Thx for your report on how the new system is working! I'm hoping my DH can do the same for me (running around while I do my pain pump dose or have to wait because I'm in too much pain) 

This is the 1st time I will have to use this system. Last time I was in much better condition than this! A w/c was enough. 

Do I just go to GR & ask specifically for the DAS & explain my needs or explain my needs 1st & see what CM says? 

Hope you had a great trip!!


----------



## mrzrich

samnbilly said:


> Thx for your report on how the new system is working! I'm hoping my DH can do the same for me (running around while I do my pain pump dose or have to wait because I'm in too much pain)
> 
> This is the 1st time I will have to use this system. Last time I was in much better condition than this! A w/c was enough.
> 
> Do I just go to GR & ask specifically for the DAS & explain my needs or explain my needs 1st & see what CM says?
> 
> Hope you had a great trip!!



I did start the conversation with GS CM by introducing my DS, and explaining some of his issues, I then stated...

"In the past we had a GAC with the Alternate Entrance Stamp to minimize exacerbation of his issues, I understand that there is a new program....."

I then let the CM speak.


----------



## CEO

Guano Joe said:


> The Guest Relations CMs are asking hard questions and no longer have to give in to apparent falsehoods.



This was not my experience at all. Since the DAS is pretty standard -- unlike the GAC that came in different flavors and required delving deeper into the exact needs that were required -- we didn't even have to begin to dive into the situation. Before we even began to explain the CM was already snapping my son's photo with her tablet. 

I wish there would be a way to crack down on the cheating, but this isn't going to cut it. Even the code words and knowing what other cast members are on duty isn't going to cut it, since someone can just cross it off and duplicate it right below it with an earlier return time. That loophole will go away when these kiosks supposedly go online.

And, Robbi, my experience had zero questions from the CMs. We used it nearly a dozen times through our four-park run last week and they never asked. The one thing that I would say is that more than half of them did open up the folded DAS to see the photo to make sure it matched the kid going on the ride. In the old days I think it was closer to 20% of the time when they would see the name and do the "so who is XXX" check.

Rick


----------



## curemyreed

CEO said:


> DAS is no GAC, but after kicking the tires of the new program last week through all four parks with my special needs son it isn't as horrendous as I feared. One tip that can't be emphasized enough -- if it hasn't here already -- is that DAS works like GAC when the park's about to close. In our case, we went to Toy Story Mania at 8:20pm when the park was set to close at 8:30pm, and even though the wait was 120 minutes (which would have resulted in a 110 minute wait on the pass) they let us go right into the Fastpass entrance.
> 
> Disney realizes that there's no point in having a family linger around a closed park waiting for a ride. Obviously there's so much you can do with that, but if you have ONE ride that you REALLY want to get on save it for near the end of the day.
> 
> Do I like the system? No. It's a setback to the truly disabled and there are at least two ways that it can be gamed by the same ethically bankrupt people that were gaming the system as abled park guests that forced the change in the first place. .



Thanks for the reviews. I need a "rose colored glasses" smiley, I think. Or one with "NAIVE" in bright neon! It is upsetting that the DAS system could or would be abused as per your two examples. Each time I hear of this abhorrent abuse I am stunned all over again. I can't wrap my head around extending anything but love and compassion to the differently-abled/disabled.

I'm glad to hear you were let into line just prior to closing. I had read a report of a person using the DAS system being turned away. Since anyone can join the standby queue as long as it is before closing, this was strange to me. Sounds like the CM at that ride handled it the way I understand it is to be handled. I hope we hear this being universally enforced.


----------



## KPeveler

I am already getting nervous about my trip to Florida in January, but it sounds like the system is starting to get better and the CMs are getting the hang of it.  I will be interested to see which attractions require a "wheelchair return ticket" as i get closer, since that can change between now and then.

I have a DAS in DL, but WDW is a whole different beast.  Luckily I am much more interested in shows than attractions, and I will have my family to act as runners to get DAS times and FP times.

It may be in the thread, but I can't find it - what attractions have the wheelchair return time tickets now?  I assume most are in MK, with a couple in Epcot.

Also, it has been made clear about the DAS but not the WC return times - has anyone been allowed to send a runner to get a time in WDW, provided of course a person with a visible cue (like my wheelchair) shows up when it is time to ride?  That is still up in the air here in DL, but some attractions are allowing runners, if only because there can be up to 13 attractions in the park that require the WC return tickets.  I expect there to be different experiences, I am just looking to see what the WDW general rule has been.


----------



## lovethattink

KPeveler said:


> I am already getting nervous about my trip to Florida in January, but it sounds like the system is starting to get better and the CMs are getting the hang of it.  I will be interested to see which attractions require a "wheelchair return ticket" as i get closer, since that can change between now and then.
> 
> I have a DAS in DL, but WDW is a whole different beast.  Luckily I am much more interested in shows than attractions, and I will have my family to act as runners to get DAS times and FP times.
> 
> It may be in the thread, but I can't find it - what attractions have the wheelchair return time tickets now?  I assume most are in MK, with a couple in Epcot.
> 
> Also, it has been made clear about the DAS but not the WC return times - has anyone been allowed to send a runner to get a time in WDW, provided of course a person with a visible cue (like my wheelchair) shows up when it is time to ride?  That is still up in the air here in DL, but some attractions are allowing runners, if only because there can be up to 13 attractions in the park that require the WC return tickets.  I expect there to be different experiences, I am just looking to see what the WDW general rule has been.



You bring up something interesting. I've been the runner for my son, and the cm wrote the time on his card. I never thought to mention at the attraction that he's using a w/c. We are going to the MK tomorrow, so I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## lovethattink

Yesterday my son got his DAS renewed at Epcot. The process was smooth going. The cm only question asked if it was ok to take his picture. It took only a minute or two.

The line getting into Guest Services was a different thing. The line was huge. When we arrived to the park around 4:30-4:45 it was out the door and slow moving. I had someone standing there for him, but that person said it was too hot out in the sun to stay and she was feeling lightheaded. So we went and got a bite to eat. Still long after that, so we visited the Festival Center. It was still lined up out the door just after 7pm, but shorter than before and much cooler outside so we got in line.


----------



## SueM in MN

Robbi said:


> Forgot to add in my previous post that some people are saying that ride CMs are asking so many questions, that guests are having to share their children's condition in order to get a return time. If that's the case, then we should have been able to do that along wit the GAC which would have helped to eliminate the problem- if there really was a problem at WDW.
> I can promise that if we encounter this from any CMs on our trip, I'm reporting them both to Guest Services and to the government agency dealing with the ADA.


Your post is the first I have heard of anyone reporting lots of questions to get a return time. And the DIS site is not the only place I am reading.
I have read many places where people have said the opposite - that they were (appropriately ) asked questions at a Guest Relations to get the DAS, but not any when getting a Return Time.

That said, I can see some times when it might be appropriate for a CM to ask about the person's needs before entering a return time.
The biggest one would be if the current wait time is short and the person still wants to get a Return Time. The CM might ask some questions to find out if the person really wants to get a Return Time or could use the Standard queue.
There are situations where the standard queue might be appropriate for some people if the wait is short, but not if they have to wait in that spot a longer time. My guess would be if anyone is being asked, that would be the main reason.

An example from the past.
My family was going on Mission Space, green side, which had a posted wait time of 10 minutes. We got into the regular line (it is accessible and DD Is in a wheelchair).
We basically moved as fast as we could walk/roll until we go to the area where they start assigning limited numbers of people to go to the next station. There was a woman using an ECV ahead of us in that line.
She turned around, told us we should not be needing to wait in long lines and showed us her GAC (which had a wheelchair stamp - meaning she could use the wheelchair lend, which she already could with her ECV).
Anyway, she advised us to get one, *said she used it at every attraction and that it saved her a lot of time.*

We ran into her again many times during that day and several days after in different parks. Most of the times we were in the same attraction in line. She made several comments like "glad to see you got a GAC....really helps a lot....didn't have to wait for this one" and some thumbs up when she was farther away.
But, the thing is, DD had a GAC, but we didn't actually use it any of the times she saw us. We knew what the wait time was and used the regular line. She wasn't even looking at the standby time and was just showing the GAC each time she entered a line. SHE THOUGHT that the reason she was getting in quickly was her GAC, but she actually was getting in quickly because the wait was short.

That guest we saw would not be getting a DAS unless she had more needs than were met just with the ECV in line . But, if she did have one and was asking for DAS Return Times for those same attractions, with minimal waits, I could see the CM issuing return times suggesting using the regular line and asking some questions if the guest still said she wanted a return time.


----------



## OneMoreTry

Robbi said:


> Forgot to add in my previous post that some people are saying that ride CMs are asking so many questions, that guests are having to share their children's condition in order to get a return time. If that's the case, then we should have been able to do that along wit the GAC which would have helped to eliminate the problem- if there really was a problem at WDW.
> I can promise that if we encounter this from any CMs on our trip, I'm reporting them both to Guest Services and to the government agency dealing with the ADA.



No CM asked us any questions at all.  They were courteous and kind.  I found the experience surprisingly pleasant, but then I didn't go in with a huge sense of entitlement and a chip on my shoulder both barrels loaded and aimed at Disney.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

lovethattink said:


> Yesterday my son got his DAS renewed at Epcot. The process was smooth going. The cm only question asked if it was ok to take his picture. It took only a minute or two.



Did they put the photo on the DAS card?


----------



## mrzrich

NYDisneyKid said:


> Did they put the photo on the DAS card?



Yes the photo is printed on the DAS

Photos from wdwnt.com


----------



## lovethattink

NYDisneyKid said:


> Did they put the photo on the DAS card?



Yes. But if you don't want your child's  picture on it; there are alternatives. Either parent's picture or with additional managet approval a photo ID could be an option.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Oh ok whats wrong with this picture? They will put a photo on a DAS card but are too cheap to put them on AP's? Come on now Disney. Seems like everything else has your photo on it. Licenses, health insurance cards, credit cards, heck probably even library cards.


----------



## aaarcher86

NYDisneyKid said:


> Oh ok whats wrong with this picture? They will put a photo on a DAS card but are too cheap to put them on AP's? Come on now Disney. Seems like everything else has your photo on it. Licenses, health insurance cards, credit cards, heck probably even library cards.



Well, they just started the photos. Maybe APs will be next.


----------



## gee1209

Hi this will be our 5th trip to disney since our son was diagnosed with ADHD.  Two years ago we had the gac and it did help us tremendously.  He has difficult inn standing on any type of lines without getting stressed...even when we food shop.  It becomes so hard to keep him from becoming handsy with me . Not hitting but pulling and touching.  Unfortunately I have lupus and I have joint issues.  
Here's my question...since the new das has been implemented I was wondering if I should request the pass.  Although my lupus is controlled either steroids the gac helped us both.  There is no need for the both of us getting a card since we go on the same rides.   We are leaving next Wednesday and staying until the following Tuesday so the parks aren't yo busy.  We pulled him out of school to help with the crowd levels. 
Any information is appreciated.


----------



## alizesmom

NYDisneyKid said:


> Oh ok whats wrong with this picture? They will put a photo on a DAS card but are too cheap to put them on AP's? Come on now Disney. Seems like everything else has your photo on it. Licenses, health insurance cards, credit cards, heck probably even library cards.



People don't fake APs.


----------



## OurBigTrip

gee1209 said:


> Hi this will be our 5th trip to disney since our son was diagnosed with ADHD.  Two years ago we had the gac and it did help us tremendously.  He has difficult inn standing on any type of lines without getting stressed...even when we food shop.  It becomes so hard to keep him from becoming handsy with me . Not hitting but pulling and touching.  Unfortunately I have lupus and I have joint issues.
> Here's my question...since the new das has been implemented I was wondering if I should request the pass.  Although my lupus is controlled either steroids the gac helped us both.  There is no need for the both of us getting a card since we go on the same rides.   We are leaving next Wednesday and staying until the following Tuesday so the parks aren't yo busy.  We pulled him out of school to help with the crowd levels.
> Any information is appreciated.



If he isn't able to stand in lines, the DAS sounds perfect for him.  You can get a return time, and wait outside of the line until your return time.


----------



## stitchlovestink

NYDisneyKid said:
			
		

> Oh ok whats wrong with this picture? They will put a photo on a DAS card but are too cheap to put them on AP's? Come on now Disney. Seems like everything else has your photo on it. Licenses, health insurance cards, credit cards, heck probably even library cards.



Of every card I have, the ONLY one that has my picture is my Driver's License!!  My health ins card does NOT have our pictures on it.  As a matter of fact, they don't even use our social sec #"s!  They don't want them, they don't want to be responsible for them being stolen, if records are compromised!
And between DH and I we have over a dozen CC and NOT one has a picture on it.  
Our library doesn't do pictures either.  So I have to disagree with your comment about 'everything else having your photo on it'.  I would not agree to having my photo on all those things!  My choice...


----------



## cmwade77

NYDisneyKid said:
			
		

> Oh ok whats wrong with this picture? They will put a photo on a DAS card but are too cheap to put them on AP's? Come on now Disney. Seems like everything else has your photo on it. Licenses, health insurance cards, credit cards, heck probably even library cards.



With the finger print scans, there's no need for a picture on the APs, as none can just say here use my AP.

But with the GACs, people who weren't riding were handing their passes off to someone else in their party and saying, here use my GAC. I know this did happen, as 8 have seen it happen in front of me. The record was 5 parties in line with me where the GAC holder didn't ride. This probably added 30 minutes to the wait alone, so the pictures were very much needed.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

OurBigTrip said:


> If he isn't able to stand in lines, the DAS sounds perfect for him.  You can get a return time, and wait outside of the line until your return time.




1) Just remember, it is vastly different from GAC.
2) It does not grant access categorically.
3) You are pre-assigned times to report for the ride/attraction.
4) Without the assigned times, you must
. . . wait in line, or
. . . use normal Fast Pass
5) You cannot 
. . . go repeatedly on same ride any longer
. . . go on a ride then go onto the next ride immediately


----------



## NYDisneyKid

stitchlovestink said:


> Of every card I have, the ONLY one that has my picture is my Driver's License!!  My health ins card does NOT have our pictures on it.  As a matter of fact, they don't even use our social sec #"s!  They don't want them, they don't want to be responsible for them being stolen, if records are compromised!
> And between DH and I we have over a dozen CC and NOT one has a picture on it.
> Our library doesn't do pictures either.  So I have to disagree with your comment about 'everything else having your photo on it'.  I would not agree to having my photo on all those things!  My choice...



Did you not see the word "seems" in my post? Without the word "seems" then yes I could see you disagreeing with my comment. I said seems like everything, not everything has a photo.

And a little 411,,,My # health insurance and # credit cards BOTH have my photo. (and even though the CC's have my photo I still write "see ID" on them instead of my signature)


----------



## OurBigTrip

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Just remember, it is vastly different from GAC.
> 2) It does not grant access categorically.
> 3) You are pre-assigned times to report for the ride/attraction.
> 4) Without the assigned times, you must
> . . . wait in line, or
> . . . use normal Fast Pass
> 5) You cannot
> . . . go repeatedly on same ride any longer
> . . . go on a ride then go onto the next ride immediately


----------



## TreeSapp

Picked up DAS last night at MK for immune-compromised FIL. First we purchased tickets through guest services, then I explained (in maybe 3 sentences) who needed assistance and what kind. She offered the advice that it would help him avoid standing with the crowd, but that he would need a wheelchair for fatigue. After that she was out to take his photo a minute later - smooth sailing overall


----------



## Kay1

cmwade77 said:


> With the finger print scans, there's no need for a picture on the APs, as none can just say here use my AP.
> 
> But with the GACs, people who weren't riding were handing their passes off to someone else in their party and saying, here use my GAC. I know this did happen, as 8 have seen it happen in front of me. The record was 5 parties in line with me where the GAC holder didn't ride. This probably added 30 minutes to the wait alone, so the pictures were very much needed.



We used to have photos on our APs, at Disney as well as Universal.


----------



## Robbi

Kay1 said:


> We used to have photos on our APs, at Disney as well as Universal.



I remember the Uni AP photos.


----------



## SueM in MN

Kay1 said:


> We used to have photos on our APs, at Disney as well as Universal.


Yes. 

A long time ago - they were not very good. With the finger scans, they don't need pictures that may or may not resemble the actual person.


----------



## mistysue

Have you also tried bringing something for him to do in line? He might do better with a little portable game or activity during busier times of day, which may allow you to go into slightly longer rides than without the game. It could also save you if there is a backup in the FP line or on transportation.


----------



## ny3boys

TreeSapp said:


> Picked up DAS last night at MK for immune-compromised FIL. First we purchased tickets through guest services, then I explained (in maybe 3 sentences) who needed assistance and what kind. She offered the advice that it would help him avoid standing with the crowd, but that he would need a wheelchair for fatigue. After that she was out to take his photo a minute later - smooth sailing overall



Thank you for your report. We are arriving in 2 weeks with my immune compromised 6 yo son. I think I will ask for a stroller as wheelchair tag for him, but I haven't decided about the DAS yet. Can I ask what wording you used? He has been fighting a virus for over a month now, so I am thinking he isn't going to be in as good of shape as I hoped for our trip. If we use the stroller as a wheelchair for the fatigue, do we still need to use the accessible entrance/vehicles. I heard in another thread that the wait for those is longer and i don't want to use up those spots that others really need. He has no problem getting in and out of the stroller and the rides or stairs. He's a fairly typical child otherwise, just a few health issues.


----------



## SmallWorld71

mistysue said:


> Have you also tried bringing something for him to do in line? He might do better with a little portable game or activity during busier times of day, which may allow you to go into slightly longer rides than without the game. It could also save you if there is a backup in the FP line or on transportation.



This was my thought, also. 
DS had his ipod touch with him on our past trip and we found that he got great wifi everywhere in the parks. Perhaps something like this or a phone to play games on, whatever he likes. 

There have been a lot of comments on the theme park boards recently about the long waits at the FP entrances. (This is the entrance you would use with a DAS, correct?) It seems the Magic Bands may be causing quite a back-up. There have also been a lot of reports of much bigger crowds than expected.


----------



## TreeSapp

ny3boys said:


> Thank you for your report. We are arriving in 2 weeks with my immune compromised 6 yo son. I think I will ask for a stroller as wheelchair tag for him, but I haven't decided about the DAS yet. Can I ask what wording you used? He has been fighting a virus for over a month now, so I am thinking he isn't going to be in as good of shape as I hoped for our trip. If we use the stroller as a wheelchair for the fatigue, do we still need to use the accessible entrance/vehicles. I heard in another thread that the wait for those is longer and i don't want to use up those spots that others really need. He has no problem getting in and out of the stroller and the rides or stairs. He's a fairly typical child otherwise, just a few health issues.



I don't recall exactly my wording, but it was to this effect:

"I'm traveling with my immune-compromised father and I think I'm supposed to ask you about the Acess Card?" (I always play a little dumb, even when approaching situations I've researched. It helps me avoid becoming confrontational). 
CM asks "what are your needs?"
So, I explained needs his doctor talked with us about. 
When she started to say "I don't know if the DAS will help with that..." I got really bummed that he wasn't going to be approved. But she went on to give me some advice about the wheelchairs. Then said "I'm going to come out and take your picture" to FIL and that's when I realized he would be ok. We haven't needed to use it yet (AK today) but I did flash it one time at ITTBAB and asked a CM could we stand in the roped-off wheelchair area rather that getting crammed in the cattle drive


----------



## disney david

This is getting off topic which sue dose not like so let stick to das and wdw.


----------



## disney david

Sorry off topic


----------



## disney david

Self edit to not go anymore off topic


----------



## mrsksomeday

STOP IT!!  

The mods on this board work VOLUNTARILY. All they ask is for posters to follow the rules. Now one of them will have to clean the thread up or maybe they will close it because people don't know how to follow instructions. 

Get back on topic. If you want to talk about other issues start a new thread.


----------



## disney david

mrsksomeday said:


> STOP IT!!  The mods on this board work VOLUNTARILY. All they ask is for posters to follow the rules. Now one of them will have to clean the thread up or maybe they will close it because people don't know how to follow instructions.  Get back on topic. If you want to talk about other issues start a new thread.



Thanks your right


----------



## SueM in MN

mrsksomeday said:


> STOP IT!!
> 
> The mods on this board work VOLUNTARILY. All they ask is for posters to follow the rules. Now one of them will have to clean the thread up or maybe they will close it because people don't know how to follow instructions.
> 
> Get back on topic. If you want to talk about other issues start a new thread.


Thank you.


----------



## WantToGoNow

Also, the week we were there the FP lines were still pretty long.  Even after you wait for your time, you will still have a line.

I never even considered getting a DAS for my ADHD/ODD son but he's never had an issue waiting.  When he was smaller he would do stuff like put his mouth on the handrails (eek) but he seems to have outgrown that.  WDW is stimulating, make sure he has his meds.  I noticed my sons meds seemed to wear off much earlier than at home.


----------



## SueM in MN

Off topic posts were deleted.
If you are interested in the history of the Disboards, better places to ask would include the Community Board or  the DIS Unplugged Boards.


----------



## lovethattink

ny3boys said:


> Thank you for your report. We are arriving in 2 weeks with my immune compromised 6 yo son. I think I will ask for a stroller as wheelchair tag for him, but I haven't decided about the DAS yet. Can I ask what wording you used? He has been fighting a virus for over a month now, so I am thinking he isn't going to be in as good of shape as I hoped for our trip. If we use the stroller as a wheelchair for the fatigue, do we still need to use the accessible entrance/vehicles. I heard in another thread that the wait for those is longer and i don't want to use up those spots that others really need. He has no problem getting in and out of the stroller and the rides or stairs. He's a fairly typical child otherwise, just a few health issues.



If you are using stroller as wheelchair, you'll be sent to an additional waiting area at tsm, Buzz, Jc, the new ariel voyage of the little mermaid, and a few other attractions. There may be additional wait time and the DAS does note that waits may be longer in the terms of agreement.


----------



## mjr0483

So this information might be in here some where but this thread is super long.

From the sounds of it there is some walking investment to make the DAS work as you have to walk to the ride entrance to get a ride time. I have read some comments about kiosks?

Is this only at DL or will it be coming to WDW?


----------



## delmar411

mjr0483 said:


> So this information might be in here some where but this thread is super long.
> 
> From the sounds of it there is some walking investment to make the DAS work as you have to walk to the ride entrance to get a ride time. I have read some comments about kiosks?
> 
> Is this only at DL or will it be coming to WDW?



There is a lot of walking at WDW to deal with the card.  I'm not sure if/when the kiosks will get to WDW but sooner is better IMO.   I think I walked an extra 3 miles yesterday as the runner.  It sucked a lot and made my already thinned patience that much harder to keep.

Plus when I walked from RNRC to TSM the time I had for wait time had jumped significantly by the time I got to the ride.  Making it a waste of a walk because it was now too late for us to stay there.


----------



## Granny square

Is there more running than being a fp runner. Seems it would be the same.


----------



## mjr0483

delmar411 said:


> There is a lot of walking at WDW to deal with the card.  I'm not sure if/when the kiosks will get to WDW but sooner is better IMO.   I think I walked an extra 3 miles yesterday as the runner.  It sucked a lot and made my already thinned patience that much harder to keep.
> 
> Plus when I walked from RNRC to TSM the time I had for wait time had jumped significantly by the time I got to the ride.  Making it a waste of a walk because it was now too late for us to stay there.



It would be nice if they allowed you to check in at any ride. Sounds like they just need a pen and the current wait time at the ride which the App provides.

I guess why make it easy.


----------



## SueM in MN

mjr0483 said:


> So this information might be in here some where but this thread is super long.
> 
> From the sounds of it there is some walking investment to make the DAS work as you have to walk to the ride entrance to get a ride time. I have read some comments about kiosks?
> 
> Is this only at DL or will it be coming to WDW?


Post one is a summary of FAQs, so it is a helpful place to look.

WDW has CMs stationed at attractions - they have had greeters for most attractions for a long time. With Fastpass Plus being rolled out and many attractions with Fastpass, there were already CMs at each attraction that could be used for DAS Return Times.
There are rumors, but nothing confirmed, that WDW may get kiosks when Fastpass a Plus/Magicbsnds/RFID cards are totally implemented. 
That may be just someone's idea or may have some basis in fact.

DL has kiosks - the reason I have heard was because they did not have CM greeters for each attraction like WDW does. 
DL also does not have RFID cards yet.


----------



## Belle1962

Sorry but I am confused - what is exactly is one active? For example: I have return time of 2:00 pm on Big Thunder-am I not allowed to obtain another time at a different attraction until after 2? 


Also--how would you combine fastpass, fastpass plus,magic band and the RFID thing? (I don't even really understand what they are except basic the fastpass)


----------



## SueM in MN

Belle1962 said:


> Sorry but I am confused - what is exactly is one active? For example: I have return time of 2:00 pm on Big Thunder-am I not allowed to obtain another time at a different attraction until after 2?
> 
> 
> Also--how would you combine fastpass, fastpass plus,magic band and the RFID thing? (I don't even really understand what they are except basic the fastpass)


One active means you can have one return time on your DAS card. 
It stays active until you use it or cancel it. 

You can only have one, so in your example, after 2pm, you have to use your DAS Return card before you can get another one. 

Magicbands and RFID cards are just what you use the get Fastpasses (like you used to use your park pass to get Fastpasses. 
Fast pass Plus is replacing Fastpass at WDW, so eventually Fastpass will be gone. 
Fastpass Plus works basically the same as Fastpass did except you can reserve them ahead of time. 

DAS return times are not connected with Fastpass or Fastpass Plus


----------



## alizesmom

Belle1962 said:


> Sorry but I am confused - what is exactly is one active? For example: I have return time of 2:00 pm on Big Thunder-am I not allowed to obtain another time at a different attraction until after 2?  Also--how would you combine fastpass, fastpass plus,magic band and the RFID thing? (I don't even really understand what they are except basic the fastpass)



If I under correctly, you can only get one DAS return time at a time. You can however have the DAS, fast pass and fast pass plus all at the same time.  So you may have a fast pass for ToT at 2pm, a fast plus for RnRC at 3pm and a DAS return time for Star Tours at 4pm.


----------



## jiminyfan

stitchlovestink said:


> Of every card I have, the ONLY one that has my picture is my Driver's License!!  My health ins card does NOT have our pictures on it.  As a matter of fact, they don't even use our social sec #"s!  They don't want them, they don't want to be responsible for them being stolen, if records are compromised! And between DH and I we have over a dozen CC and NOT one has a picture on it. Our library doesn't do pictures either.  So I have to disagree with your comment about 'everything else having your photo on it'.  I would not agree to having my photo on all those things!  My choice...



It is your choice for getting a DAS it is not a required pass. I do not like Disney's rules for many things, but feel this is a better process for everyone involved.


----------



## stitchlovestink

jiminyfan said:
			
		

> It is your choice for getting a DAS it is not a required pass. I do not like Disney's rules for many things, but feel this is a better process for everyone involved.



Yes but Disney is Excellent about giving people OPTIONS!  Such as if you don't want to do the finger scan, fine show a picture ID such as your Drivers license with your ticket media and no need to do the finger scan.
It appears, they are giving people the option to say 'no' if they are ASKING 'do you mind if I take your picture?' Personally, I don't care if it is on the DAS. I said they should have put them on the GACs a long time ago! But then again, I also said that the GAC did almost always shorten the wait time but was always 'corrected' and told that was not true/accurate.  Funny??  If it didn't, why did so many people want them.... so much so that they needed to do away with the GAC totally??!!


----------



## KPeveler

Granny square said:


> Is there more running than being a fp runner. Seems it would be the same.



Most people only use FP once or twice a day.  Some families must use the GAC for every single attraction - that means someone is a runner at ALL times.

I am worried about this when I go to WDW.  I often go and do my own thing, as my needs are different than the rest of my family, or it is just my mother and I. She has health problems as well, and needs to limit the amount of walking she can do.  

I very much hope WDW will be getting kiosks, because there is NO way for me to go in circles!  Think of a big place like AK!  I cannot even imagine how we are going to make that work.


----------



## disney david

KPeveler said:


> Most people only use FP once or twice a day.  Some families must use the GAC for every single attraction - that means someone is a runner at ALL times.  I am worried about this when I go to WDW.  I often go and do my own thing, as my needs are different than the rest of my family, or it is just my mother and I. She has health problems as well, and needs to limit the amount of walking she can do.  I very much hope WDW will be getting kiosks, because there is NO way for me to go in circles!  Think of a big place like AK!  I cannot even imagine how we are going to make that work.




I said this before in wdw they have fast pass plus kiosk through out the parks so I don't see why they won't soon begin using them for das to and if they get RFID they will be able to use them easier.  I really think for now you will see changes at Disney world once fast pass plus rolls out and they can go and start adding things to the system. Because if they put RFID or allow you to link it to your ticket or band it be quicker for the cm and you. It could also mean after you get your first one that after you use it you could go to a self service kiosk that they have around the parks also to check your fast pass plus reservations you could get another return time their. The problem is they don't want to say anything as they might still need more time to figure out that aspect. Also with all the new data they can get from magic bands they could use that to be able to judge the return times more and see where they my need more cms to help. So if I had to guess beginning of next year you my see some more changes but for now they should let you use the fast pass plus kiosk to get return times.  


Sorry I know this is supposed to be just facts not ideas to changes or anything else I was just pointing out they do have kiosk maybe not for das right now but they my be using them in the future.  At this time nothing is set in stone or Disney has not said anything yet or have any plans to make any changes and fast pass plus has nothing to do with das.


----------



## tillybird6374

KPeveler said:


> Most people only use FP once or twice a day.  Some families must use the GAC for every single attraction - that means someone is a runner at ALL times.  I am worried about this when I go to WDW.  I often go and do my own thing, as my needs are different than the rest of my family, or it is just my mother and I. She has health problems as well, and needs to limit the amount of walking she can do.  I very much hope WDW will be getting kiosks, because there is NO way for me to go in circles!  Think of a big place like AK!  I cannot even imagine how we are going to make that work.



I am worried for other reasons.  The first specifically being that I will be walking my child up to the ride- hence he will see the ride and think we are going on it.  He'll get excited.  Then I will break his little heart as we walk away from it because he doesn't have the cognitive abilities to understand why we aren't going on the ride.  He will just understand that he wants it, we went to it, and now he can't have it.  And he isn't even close to understanding about time.  For that reason, I think the kiosks would work.  The funny really not so funny) the folks at Disneyland are complaining about all the extra walking the kiosks create.  And while I think they would work better for our circumstance, they are right.  With 1 kiosk in each land, you are forced to walk back and forth from it for every ride, which also creates lots of extra walking.  I just hope they figure out soon how to make this system better.  We are going the first week of December, and unfortunately I am not looking forward to this trip at all.  And I should be. :/


----------



## disney david

tillybird6374 said:


> I am worried for other reasons.  The first specifically being that I will be walking my child up to the ride- hence he will see the ride and think we are going on it.  He'll get excited.  Then I will break his little heart as we walk away from it because he doesn't have the cognitive abilities to understand why we aren't going on the ride.  He will just understand that he wants it, we went to it, and now he can't have it.  And he isn't even close to understanding about time.  For that reason, I think the kiosks would work.  The funny really not so funny) the folks at Disneyland are complaining about all the extra walking the kiosks create.  And while I think they would work better for our circumstance, they are right.  With 1 kiosk in each land, you are forced to walk back and forth from it for every ride, which also creates lots of extra walking.  I just hope they figure out soon how to make this system better.  We are going the first week of December, and unfortunately I am not looking forward to this trip at all.  And I should be. :/



He dose not need to be present to get the return time but not sure if you have another adult who could watch him while you get the return time for him.


----------



## tillybird6374

disney david said:


> He dose not need to be present to get the return time but not sure if you have another adult who could watch him while you get the return time for him.



Some days while we are there I will, and some we are going solo.  For my hubby it is a work/ vacation trip.  But I imagine all the single parents that are traveling with just their SN children are having similar thoughts.  Maybe disney should start providing "runners" for all of us. Lol.


----------



## disney david

tillybird6374 said:


> Some days while we are there I will, and some we are going solo.  For my hubby it is a work/ vacation trip.  But I imagine all the single parents that are traveling with just their SN children are having similar thoughts.  Maybe disney should start providing "runners" for all of us. Lol.



Okay sorry I am sure they will fix it as I stated in the other post If they do hat it would fix some of the issues. Well I hope you have a great time and das work for you and hope Disney fixes it soon.


----------



## tillybird6374

disney david said:


> Okay sorry I am sure they will fix it as I stated in the other post If they do hat it would fix some of the issues. Well I hope you have a great time and das work for you and hope Disney fixes it soon.



No need to be sorry, you made a great suggestion.


----------



## Schmeck

KPeveler said:


> Most people only use FP once or twice a day.  Some families must use the GAC for every single attraction - that means someone is a runner at ALL times.
> 
> I am worried about this when I go to WDW.  I often go and do my own thing, as my needs are different than the rest of my family, or it is just my mother and I. She has health problems as well, and needs to limit the amount of walking she can do.
> 
> I very much hope WDW will be getting kiosks, because there is NO way for me to go in circles!  Think of a big place like AK!  I cannot even imagine how we are going to make that work.



I disagree about the FP number. My survey averaged at 3. We use at least 3, usually 4. 

For endurance/walking issues, WDW strongly recommends an ECV or wheelchair. WDW is huge (compared to Disneyland) and even the walk from the bus to the gate can be quite a hike.


----------



## DaisyD

Even though I understand why they did this, we won't be going back anymore with my mom. By the time we get the DAS and have to wait for hour or so, then come back, ride, then go somewhere else and get yet another one and wait hour or more, it wasn't worth it.  We ended up using the DAS twice a day. 

She cannot be out in heat too long now nor sun so we are generally only in parks for 4 hours at the most at one time. Just was a lot of work to keep her out of sun while waiting for next hour or two where we wanted to go. At least with the reg GAC we could get in maybe 5 attractions in one day. We don't do major thrill ones either. We have decided WDW is not for my mom right now that she is in her 80s. Not Disney's fault but no reason we would pay the money we do for my mom to take in 4 rides before she needs to go back to rest in the ac.

I think I will be sticking to taking her on cruises for now on. I will miss Disney but will perhaps come back one day to it.


----------



## Granny square

Same here. Then there are the short line rides that don't need fp or das. If a person can wait for 15 minutes In a fp line then (during avg crowds ) there are shorter lines. 

Now if one must wait for accessible vehicles that is different.  Those are some long lines on occasion. :/


----------



## Schmeck

DaisyD said:


> Even though I understand why they did this, we won't be going back anymore with my mom. By the time we get the DAS and have to wait for hour or so, then come back, ride, then go somewhere else and get yet another one and wait hour or more, it wasn't worth it.  We ended up using the DAS twice a day.
> 
> She cannot be out in heat too long now nor sun so we are generally only in parks for 4 hours at the most at one time. Just was a lot of work to keep her out of sun while waiting for next hour or two where we wanted to go. At least with the reg GAC we could get in maybe 5 attractions in one day. We don't do major thrill ones either. We have decided WDW is not for my mom right now that she is in her 80s. Not Disney's fault but no reason we would pay the money we do for my mom to take in 4 rides before she needs to go back to rest in the ac.
> 
> I think I will be sticking to taking her on cruises for now on. I will miss Disney but will perhaps come back one day to it.



Why would she have to be out in the heat?

Did you not try FP? FP+?

Did you try to go on any other attractions (wheelchair accessible ones) while you were waiting?


----------



## cmwade77

tillybird6374 said:
			
		

> I am worried for other reasons.  The first specifically being that I will be walking my child up to the ride- hence he will see the ride and think we are going on it.  He'll get excited.  Then I will break his little heart as we walk away from it because he doesn't have the cognitive abilities to understand why we aren't going on the ride.  He will just understand that he wants it, we went to it, and now he can't have it.  And he isn't even close to understanding about time.  For that reason, I think the kiosks would work.  The funny really not so funny) the folks at Disneyland are complaining about all the extra walking the kiosks create.  And while I think they would work better for our circumstance, they are right.  With 1 kiosk in each land, you are forced to walk back and forth from it for every ride, which also creates lots of extra walking.  I just hope they figure out soon how to make this system better.  We are going the first week of December, and unfortunately I am not looking forward to this trip at all.  And I should be. :/



I actually think it should be both, there should be kiosks, but we should also be able to get the return times at the attractions. And we should be able to get a Return Time for any attraction at any attraction.


----------



## cmwade77

Schmeck said:
			
		

> I disagree about the FP number. My survey averaged at 3. We use at least 3, usually 4.
> 
> For endurance/walking issues, WDW strongly recommends an ECV or wheelchair. WDW is huge (compared to Disneyland) and even the walk from the bus to the gate can be quite a hike.



both still have issues with extra traveling. A wheelchair is note exhausting to push the extra distance (no matter whose pushing) and an ECV has limited battery power. So, either way, there are issues with having extra traveling.


----------



## whitebayou

my son's going on a grant a wish..do I have to get a das card? just wondering...


----------



## DaisyD

Schmeck said:


> Why would she have to be out in the heat?
> 
> Did you not try FP? FP+?
> 
> Did you try to go on any other attractions (wheelchair accessible ones) while you were waiting?



Yes but those were quite a wait too and yes we had FP+ on one ride a day.  Other passes were available but too wild for her. For some reason mobs were unreal when we were there. We have gone every October for last 14 years and never have we seen it so mobbed. Most of the lowkey ride fastpasses were gone by the time we got there. 

We ended up in heat more then usual because we really had no place to go except shops. There was no seats in quick food places as you had to buy food to sit in there. We wouldn't take seats from someone anyway.

Having so little rides using the DAS was really not worth it. My mom is happy going on Haunted Mansion, Winnie the Pooh, Small World, and Ariel ride. We don't do the really popular rides but wow, the fastpass lines were longer then stand by. Was a crazy week. IASM ecv line we waited in an hour. At least it was out of the heat and sun but by then she was just beat and getting cranky. LOL She doesn't handle her 80s well. 

She is on meds that she needs to really keep out of the sun most of time and can't take heat much.  We try to get in the park and out no longer then 4 hours. With this trip we were lucky to ride anything 3 times each day.  We spent over 10k on this trip and can say this is truly the first trip that wasn't worth even going to WDW. 

DAS is not for us so Disney will be out of my future for quite a while.


----------



## aaarcher86

whitebayou said:


> my son's going on a grant a wish..do I have to get a das card? just wondering...



If that is the same as Make A Wish then he will be using a special system of his own, not DAS.


----------



## Gracie09

whitebayou said:


> my son's going on a grant a wish..do I have to get a das card? just wondering...


You should contact make a wish. They have a different procedure for wish trips. I hope your family has an incredible time


----------



## whitebayou

Thanks....


----------



## ShhhQ

tillybird6374 said:


> I am worried for other reasons.  The first specifically being that I will be walking my child up to the ride- hence he will see the ride and think we are going on it.  He'll get excited.  Then I will break his little heart as we walk away from it because he doesn't have the cognitive abilities to understand why we aren't going on the ride.  He will just understand that he wants it, we went to it, and now he can't have it.  And he isn't even close to understanding about time.  For that reason, I think the kiosks would work.  The funny really not so funny) the folks at Disneyland are complaining about all the extra walking the kiosks create.  And while I think they would work better for our circumstance, they are right.  With 1 kiosk in each land, you are forced to walk back and forth from it for every ride, which also creates lots of extra walking.  I just hope they figure out soon how to make this system better.  We are going the first week of December, and unfortunately I am not looking forward to this trip at all.  And I should be. :/



You make an excellent point...Maybe you should email Disney and ask for their advice. Maybe if they hear from enough people with this kind of issue, they will realize how important kiosks are and expedite them... Just a suggestion.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have a very hard time going up or down steps.  Is that something I can get accommodated for?  I use a cane or scooter for getting around, but even 1 step is hard, I cannot do one without a hand or handrail.  I am concerned about shows like Finding Nemo, festival of Lion King, even Fantasmic.  I had always had to explain to CMs, and some were more understanding than others. 

Thanks.
Bobbi


----------



## AndreaA

Schmeck said:


> I disagree about the FP number. My survey averaged at 3. We use at least 3, usually 4.
> 
> For endurance/walking issues, WDW strongly recommends an ECV or wheelchair. WDW is huge (compared to Disneyland) and even the walk from the bus to the gate can be quite a hike.



Do you realize that KPeveler uses manual wheelchair in her everyday life?  She is saying that she cannot push herself around in circles all day, and I quite agree with her that it is asking way too much from people who are already at a disadvantage physically/cognitively.


----------



## ilandrazdsw

Thank you to everyone for the great advise and feedback with experiences obtaining and using the DAS system.  
I have seizure disorder and another neurological disorder and our DS has Autism/ADHD.  As my symptoms have progressed we starting getting the GAC.  Then my son was diagnosed and his "issues" are a matter of safety to him and those around him.  We got him his own card because there were some rides my husband would take him on which I would be unable to ride.
Being a teacher we are limited to when we are able to travel.  The heat is not good for my Dystonia either so no matter when we go it is DS' diagnosis hit hard or mine...or both.
We will be in WDW for Christmas (22-30).  FP+ and Dining Ressies have been booked on the first available day.
I have written out, for each of us, what accommodation(s) we need and bullet points under each accommodation as to why it is needed.
We will arrive some time the 22 and are staying on property. Are we able to get our DAS Cards on the 22nd at one of the GR windows outside of one of the parks?  DS will be able to do better with that since we usually ride the Monorail our first night anyway than have to go to GR at our first park when he is ready to go.  With a new program he will spend 1/2 an hour holding up the line as to how HE thinks it should be and how HE will fix it when HE works for Disney.  Yep we've tried to prepare him for the difference...Gotta love the Aspie mind.


----------



## jlaalja

tillybird6374 said:


> I am worried for other reasons.  The first specifically being that I will be walking my child up to the ride- hence he will see the ride and think we are going on it.  He'll get excited.  Then I will break his little heart as we walk away from it because he doesn't have the cognitive abilities to understand why we aren't going on the ride.  He will just understand that he wants it, we went to it, and now he can't have it.  And he isn't even close to understanding about time.  For that reason, I think the kiosks would work.  The funny really not so funny) the folks at Disneyland are complaining about all the extra walking the kiosks create.  And while I think they would work better for our circumstance, they are right.  With 1 kiosk in each land, you are forced to walk back and forth from it for every ride, which also creates lots of extra walking.  I just hope they figure out soon how to make this system better.  We are going the first week of December, and unfortunately I am not looking forward to this trip at all.  And I should be. :/



I'm in the same situation with my daughter. She will not understand why we aren't riding the ride she sees when we are getting the return time. This could create major meltdowns.  Unfortunately, she can become "fixated" on something and can't let it go.  We will try to avoid her seeing it (have someone else get the return time) as much as possible but not always logistically practical. We will try to make it work! Still nervous.


----------



## SueM in MN

stitchlovestink said:


> Yes but Disney is Excellent about giving people OPTIONS!  Such as if you don't want to do the finger scan, fine show a picture ID such as your Drivers license with your ticket media and no need to do the finger scan.
> It appears, they are giving people the option to say 'no' if they are ASKING 'do you mind if I take your picture?' Personally, I don't care if it is on the DAS. I said they should have put them on the GACs a long time ago! But then again, I also said that the GAC did almost always shorten the wait time but was always 'corrected' and told that was not true/accurate.  Funny??  If it didn't, why did so many people want them.... so much so that they needed to do away with the GAC totally??!!


That was apparently your experience, but not everyone's. 
What happened depended on the stamp/stamps people had on their GAC. Some stamps had nothing at all to do with time and were for things like front row seating or a waiting place out of the sun. 

As I usually said, a person's wait using a GAC could be shorter, longer or the same as someone not using a GAC. 
And , plenty of people had the experience of waiting longer. 
The GAC card and now the DAS do say:
- please use Disney FASTPASS Service to reduce your wait time
- this service does not provide immediate or priority attraction access

The DAS is clearer in the Terms and Conditions and does say "when utilizing this service, it is possible to experience waits greater than the posted wait time."


----------



## KPeveler

SueM in MN said:


> That was apparently your experience, but not everyone's.
> What happened depended on the stamp/stamps people had on their GAC. Some stamps had nothing at all to do with time and were for things like front row seating or a waiting place out of the sun.
> 
> As I usually said, a person's wait using a GAC could be shorter, longer or the same as someone not using a GAC.
> And , plenty of people had the experience of waiting longer.
> The GAC card and now the DAS do say:
> - please use Disney FASTPASS Service to reduce your wait time
> - this service does not provide immediate or priority attraction access
> 
> The DAS is clearer in the Terms and Conditions and does say "when utilizing this service, it is possible to experience waits greater than the posted wait time."



Yes, my friend had a GAC, tried to use it to go in the alternate entrance/waiting area of Matterhorn (accessible queue) - and they told her to wait in the line.  Her GAC had nothing to do with a wait - it said she could sit in the front row of a theatre due to her vision impairment.  She was really annoyed because she thought a GAC meant skipping lines.  Not all GACs were about accessing a line.  In fact, the people on camera and the ones running the rental scams - that was about ONE stamp of the many that were available.  It just got the most press, and so assumptions were made.

And not only are there terms and conditions on the DAS about waiting, but they make you sign your full name under them, saying you read them and agree.  So they are covering themselves on that one.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

ilandrazdsw said:


> Thank you to everyone for the great advise and feedback with experiences obtaining and using the DAS system.
> I have seizure disorder and another neurological disorder and our DS has Autism/ADHD.  As my symptoms have progressed we starting getting the GAC.  Then my son was diagnosed and his "issues" are a matter of safety to him and those around him.  We got him his own card because there were some rides my husband would take him on which I would be unable to ride.
> Being a teacher we are limited to when we are able to travel.  The heat is not good for my Dystonia either so no matter when we go it is DS' diagnosis hit hard or mine...or both.
> We will be in WDW for Christmas (22-30).  FP+ and Dining Ressies have been booked on the first available day.
> I have written out, for each of us, what accommodation(s) we need and bullet points under each accommodation as to why it is needed.
> We will arrive some time the 22 and are staying on property. Are we able to get our DAS Cards on the 22nd at one of the GR windows outside of one of the parks?  DS will be able to do better with that since we usually ride the Monorail our first night anyway than have to go to GR at our first park when he is ready to go.  With a new program he will spend 1/2 an hour holding up the line as to how HE thinks it should be and how HE will fix it when HE works for Disney.  Yep we've tried to prepare him for the difference...Gotta love the Aspie mind.



Oh my gosh! Thank you for the idea of going the night before to get a DAS! I have been fretting all week about how we are going to convince my autistic son that we had to go get a DAS card when were supposed to be riding rides! I hope this can be done. Thanks again for the idea


----------



## stitchlovestink

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> That was apparently your experience, but not everyone's.
> What happened depended on the stamp/stamps people had on their GAC. Some stamps had nothing at all to do with time and were for things like front row seating or a waiting place out of the sun.
> 
> As I usually said, a person's wait using a GAC could be shorter, longer or the same as someone not using a GAC.
> And , plenty of people had the experience of waiting longer.
> The GAC card and now the DAS do say:
> - please use Disney FASTPASS Service to reduce your wait time
> - this service does not provide immediate or priority attraction access
> 
> The DAS is clearer in the Terms and Conditions and does say "when utilizing this service, it is possible to experience waits greater than the posted wait time."


I didn' t say it was *everyone's*.  But if you read elsewhere other than THIS board, it was clearly the majority!! I mean seriously?  Why would people want to cheat the system if it was INCREASING their wait time? Can you honestly explain to me why someone would do that?  I would like to understand... I am being serious... I would like to truly understand the thought process behind that.  
And I know that FP statement was previously printed on the GAC but in our experience, WE NEVER saw it enforced...not saying it wasn't....but not in our presence....nor when I used mine. 

It was smart of Disney to specifically clarify this on the DAS esp since they have changed the whole system so drastically.

Oh and BTW, the article that You referenced yourself (in post one I believe...Theme Park Insider article) about the need to revamp the GAC clearly talks about it giving front of the line access (which is what it did "most" of the time!)  And how that would no longer be the case with the new DAS. So I am not making this up.  You referenced it yourself as well.


----------



## ilandrazdsw

FrugalFashionista said:


> Oh my gosh! Thank you for the idea of going the night before to get a DAS! I have been fretting all week about how we are going to convince my autistic son that we had to go get a DAS card when were supposed to be riding rides! I hope this can be done. Thanks again for the idea



This is why I am hoping someone can give a yes or no.  Not only is there DS, but also DD who is NT and will not be all too excited to have to wait for her brother.  And with my disabilities I can't exactly send DD off with DH. 
The more we have gone to Disney the more we have tried to teach DS the art of flexibility.  He doesn't see me do the dining ressies, but now scheduling the FP+s 60 days out, not being able to use the FP+s split in other parks so there is no need for PH (we canceled our PH and saved!), just the little things that we were able to use to teach flexibility and then the ride/park/show/meal would be the positive consequence now appear to be a little more complicated. 
Oh well...we will figure it out.


----------



## cmwade77

The reason is that there was a perception that it reduced wait times. And yes, there were attractions where it did and attractions where it didn't. I did do some comparisons on wait times by simply noting the standby line times throughout the day and noting how long I waited at each attraction and overall it was within 15 minutes of the standby lines each day I did this. But there were attractions where the wait was substantially shorter and ones that were longer. The ones that were longer were usually the ones that had stairs or other physical barriers. 

Now the potential for abuse is if someone only used the GAC on the attractions that had the shorter waits. Someone abusing the system had the ability to do just these and use the regular lines at other attractions. 

Given this, the wait times are not really an issue in and of themselves, what is an issue is the extra traveling. Once this is fixed, most people that truly needed the GAC will likely find that they are able to do more attractions under the new system.


----------



## cmwade77

ilandrazdsw said:
			
		

> This is why I am hoping someone can give a yes or no.  Not only is there DS, but also DD who is NT and will not be all too excited to have to wait for her brother.  And with my disabilities I can't exactly send DD off with DH.
> The more we have gone to Disney the more we have tried to teach DS the art of flexibility.  He doesn't see me do the dining ressies, but now scheduling the FP+s 60 days out, not being able to use the FP+s split in other parks so there is no need for PH (we canceled our PH and saved!), just the little things that we were able to use to teach flexibility and then the ride/park/show/meal would be the positive consequence now appear to be a little more complicated.
> Oh well...we will figure it out.


I don't see why not, people have reported getting the DAS at GR outside the animal Kingdom gates.


----------



## mrzrich

ilandrazdsw said:


> . Are we able to get our DAS Cards on the 22nd at one of the GR windows outside of one of the parks?  DS will be able to do better with that since we usually ride the Monorail our first night anyway than have to go to GR at our first park when he is ready to go.  With a new program he will spend 1/2 an hour holding up the line as to how HE thinks it should be and how HE will fix it when HE works for Disney.  Yep we've tried to prepare him for the difference...Gotta love the Aspie mind.



Yes you can get a DAS at the GS that are outside of the turnstiles.  We did this at MK


----------



## mrsksomeday

mrzrich said:


> Yes you can get a DAS at the GS that are outside of the turnstiles. We did this at MK


 
Thank you so much for this confirmation!!


----------



## stitchlovestink

cmwade77 said:
			
		

> The reason is that there was a perception that it reduced wait times. And yes, there were attractions where it did and attractions where it didn't. I did do some comparisons on wait times by simply noting the standby line times throughout the day and noting how long I waited at each attraction and overall it was within 15 minutes of the standby lines each day I did this. But there were attractions where the wait was substantially shorter and ones that were longer.* The ones that were longer were usually the ones that had stairs or other physical barriers. *
> 
> Now the potential for abuse is if someone only used the GAC on the attractions that had the shorter waits. Someone abusing the system had the ability to do just these and use the regular lines at other attractions.
> 
> Given this, the wait times are not really an issue in and of themselves, what is an issue is the extra traveling. Once this is fixed, most people that truly needed the GAC will likely find that they are able to do more attractions under the new system.



Bolding is mine...
Really?
Interesting findings in your research.  We would see a standby wait time for Splash Mtn of at least 60 min, if not more, and using the GAC we were on and off the ride in under 30 min and that INCLUDED the ride time. Using an ECV I would board at the exit because of the stairs. 

But I have to disagree with you on being able to do more attractions....maybe most people.  But some due to individual circumstances will be more limited under this system. But at this point Disney has made its decision and it is what it is.


----------



## cmwade77

stitchlovestink said:
			
		

> Bolding is mine...
> Really?
> Interesting findings in your research.  We would see a standby wait time for Splash Mtn of at least 60 min, if not more, and using the GAC we were on and off the ride in under 30 min and that INCLUDED the ride time. Using an ECV I would board at the exit because of the stairs.
> 
> But I have to disagree with you on being able to do more attractions....maybe most people.  But some due to individual circumstances will be more limited under this system. But at this point Disney has made its decision and it is what it is.


I  definitely used the word most for a reason, there will be exceptions, as you say depending on needs. These are based on my experiences and my needs, but it did seem to average out.


----------



## Sunnywho

tillybird6374 said:


> Some days while we are there I will, and some we are going solo.  For my hubby it is a work/ vacation trip.  But I imagine all the single parents that are traveling with just their SN children are having similar thoughts.  Maybe disney should start providing "runners" for all of us. Lol.


If you explain at Guest Services, they may be able to offer extra accommodations for the days you are solo. ReAds might be appropriate but they'd have to decide that.


----------



## Schmeck

AndreaA said:


> Do you realize that KPeveler uses manual wheelchair in her everyday life?  She is saying that she cannot push herself around in circles all day, and I quite agree with her that it is asking way too much from people who are already at a disadvantage physically/cognitively.



Then perhaps an ECV would be more useful? Also, there's no need to leave the area if one is waiting for a return time. So no need to backtrack at all.


----------



## Schmeck

DaisyD said:


> Yes but those were quite a wait too and yes we had FP+ on one ride a day.  Other passes were available but too wild for her. For some reason mobs were unreal when we were there. We have gone every October for last 14 years and never have we seen it so mobbed. Most of the lowkey ride fastpasses were gone by the time we got there.
> 
> We ended up in heat more then usual because we really had no place to go except shops. There was no seats in quick food places as you had to buy food to sit in there. We wouldn't take seats from someone anyway.
> 
> Having so little rides using the DAS was really not worth it. My mom is happy going on Haunted Mansion, Winnie the Pooh, Small World, and Ariel ride. We don't do the really popular rides but wow, the fastpass lines were longer then stand by. Was a crazy week. IASM ecv line we waited in an hour. At least it was out of the heat and sun but by then she was just beat and getting cranky. LOL She doesn't handle her 80s well.
> 
> She is on meds that she needs to really keep out of the sun most of time and can't take heat much.  We try to get in the park and out no longer then 4 hours. With this trip we were lucky to ride anything 3 times each day.  We spent over 10k on this trip and can say this is truly the first trip that wasn't worth even going to WDW.
> 
> DAS is not for us so Disney will be out of my future for quite a while.



You had 3 FP+, and FP, and a DAS - what exactly limited you to only 3 rides each day, or do you mean riding the same ride 3 times? You listed 4 rides for MK, and you have 5 passes to ride with, so I'm just not getting the issue?


----------



## mrzrich

DaisyD said:


> Yes but those were quite a wait too and yes we had FP+ on one ride a day.  Other passes were available but too wild for her. For some reason mobs were unreal when we were there. We have gone every October for last 14 years and never have we seen it so mobbed. Most of the lowkey ride fastpasses were gone by the time we got there.
> 
> We ended up in heat more then usual because we really had no place to go except shops. There was no seats in quick food places as you had to buy food to sit in there. We wouldn't take seats from someone anyway.
> 
> Having so little rides using the DAS was really not worth it. My mom is happy going on Haunted Mansion, Winnie the Pooh, Small World, and Ariel ride. We don't do the really popular rides but wow, the fastpass lines were longer then stand by. Was a crazy week. IASM ecv line we waited in an hour. At least it was out of the heat and sun but by then she was just beat and getting cranky. LOL She doesn't handle her 80s well.
> 
> She is on meds that she needs to really keep out of the sun most of time and can't take heat much.  We try to get in the park and out no longer then 4 hours. With this trip we were lucky to ride anything 3 times each day.  We spent over 10k on this trip and can say this is truly the first trip that wasn't worth even going to WDW.
> 
> DAS is not for us so Disney will be out of my future for quite a while.



I am sorry that you had a rough time.  I have a few reccommendations for getting out of the sun at MK.

Shows
Tiki Room
Philharmagic
Country Bears
Carousel of Progress

Rides
People Mover
POTC
IASW

Areas out of the sun

Down by the river boat, there are benches that are under cover

In Adventureland on the side opposite Treehouse and JC there are some vestibules between the shops, also Tortuga Taven across from POTC is usually closed and there is covered seating

In Frontierland under the train station next to Splash Mountain (Next to the FP machines)

In Fantasyland, there is a covered area next to the Storybook Circus Train station where they give FP for Goofy and Dumbo.  

Tomorrowland - The Tomorrowland Terrace is rarely open.  The upper level next to the bathroom is usually empty.

As for sitting in Counter service locations, I don't feel as bad if I buy a soda or a snack.  That makes me a paying customer.


----------



## ny3boys

lovethattink said:


> If you are using stroller as wheelchair, you'll be sent to an additional waiting area at tsm, Buzz, Jc, the new ariel voyage of the little mermaid, and a few other attractions. There may be additional wait time and the DAS does note that waits may be longer in the terms of agreement.



OK. Thanks. At those places I could just park the stroller like everyone else, and then we wouldn't be backing up the accessible queue for those that really need it, correct?


----------



## FrugalFashionista

mrzrich said:


> Yes you can get a DAS at the GS that are outside of the turnstiles.  We did this at MK



Thank you!!!


----------



## Nixie

Going the night of arrival (but not going into the parks) to get a DAS didn't ever occur to me. Thank you so much for posting this! I was going o buy a park ticket for our night of arrival just to do this! I am so glad to know you didn't even have to go into the park to do it.


----------



## DaisyD

mrzrich said:


> I am sorry that you had a rough time.  I have a few reccommendations for getting out of the sun at MK.
> 
> Shows
> Tiki Room
> Philharmagic
> Country Bears
> Carousel of Progress
> 
> Rides
> People Mover
> POTC
> IASW
> 
> Areas out of the sun
> 
> Down by the river boat, there are benches that are under cover
> 
> In Adventureland on the side opposite Treehouse and JC there are some vestibules between the shops, also Tortuga Taven across from POTC is usually closed and there is covered seating
> 
> In Frontierland under the train station next to Splash Mountain (Next to the FP machines)
> 
> In Fantasyland, there is a covered area next to the Storybook Circus Train station where they give FP for Goofy and Dumbo.
> 
> Tomorrowland - The Tomorrowland Terrace is rarely open.  The upper level next to the bathroom is usually empty.
> 
> As for sitting in Counter service locations, I don't feel as bad if I buy a soda or a snack.  That makes me a paying customer.



Thanks for all the ideas. As I said the places were mobbed. My mom was really getting frustrated maneuvering through the crowds. We are Disney pros and usually have a system when we get to the parks to get in and out quickly. We make our rounds generally on 4 attractions then get out of there. Having to go from one place, wait, go to another, then back again really got to her. It was nice to do two attractions, break for a bit, then do the other two. 
Even Haunted Mansion on a FP was ridiculous. ECVS now go through the main line. We used our DAS on that ride and were put in the FP line was just as big as stand by line. When you finally get near the door, 30 min later the two lines merge. It is VERY difficult to maneuver an ECV in that mob. She was sandwiched between the door and wall before a CM finally came to our rescue. This happened twice. They take us in the stretching room pinned against a wall and then take us  out the back door to park the ECV  outside then back in the backway to get on a doombuggy. It was so much easier to just park in back to begin with and go from there.
 Our 4 hour or less days have turned into 6 or more hopping here to get FP, there to get a single DAS and so on. It really was a giant pita. I totally understand Disney changing the system but it just makes it too difficult with my mom. We will put our money into vacations she can enjoy more for now. Thanks again!


----------



## Sunnywho

DaisyD said:


> Our 4 hour or less days have turned into 6 or more hopping here to get FP, there to get a single DAS and so on. It really was a giant pita.


Yeah the only solution I can see is to come during a very very slow time and that might be harder to find now than it used to be.


----------



## AndreaA

Schmeck said:


> Then perhaps an ECV would be more useful? Also, there's no need to leave the area if one is waiting for a return time. So no need to backtrack at all.



Are you kidding me with this?  Not everyone who is in a wheelchair can just up and use an ecv instead.  Good grief.  And even if they could, that's still battery power they might not have if they have to backtrack.  

How can you say there is no backtracking?  People get a DAS because they cannot wait in lines, cannot handle heat, etc.. That means they are going to have to go SOMEWHERE other than the ride entrance or kiosk in order to wait. Sometimes there is a place very nearby, but not always.  BTMRR?  Nothing else is at the top of that big hill.


----------



## DaisyD

Sunnywho said:


> Yeah the only solution I can see is to come during a very very slow time and that might be harder to find now than it used to be.



Yes I thought we were going during the slow time. It has always been nice and slow last 14 years during the week we went. Not only was the parks mobbed but every MNSSHP was SOLD OUT, including ours. That also was a first for us. And last. LOL Until they reconfigure DAS somehow we won't be back with my mom. No biggie though. After this past trip it kind of made us not want to go back anytime soon.


----------



## DaisyD

AndreaA said:


> Are you kidding me with this?  Not everyone who is in a wheelchair can just up and use an ecv instead.  Good grief.  And even if they could, that's still battery power they might not have if they have to backtrack.
> 
> How can you say there is no backtracking?  People get a DAS because they cannot wait in lines, cannot handle heat, etc.. That means they are going to have to go SOMEWHERE other than the ride entrance or kiosk in order to wait. Sometimes there is a place very nearby, but not always.  BTMRR?  Nothing else is at the top of that big hill.



Exactly. This trip we did more backtracking then I care to think about. LOL Since it was so crowded its pretty difficult to move with a pack of people to get to perhaps other end of park to get a FP while waiting for the DAS time to come up. Even more frustrating to go over one end to get a FP only to find all FPs are gone.  By end of this trip I could have used an ECV. LOL


----------



## DaisyD

Schmeck said:


> Then perhaps an ECV would be more useful? Also, there's no need to leave the area if one is waiting for a return time. So no need to backtrack at all.



We would get return times of 90 min or more using the DAS. There really wasn't anyplace in immediate areas to wait it out. I can't imagine standing in a store for 90 min waiting for one ride. Anyway, not here to argue the pros or cons of the new DAS. It's not for us so won't be going back anytime soon. Good luck and happy trips to everyone.


----------



## ilandrazdsw

mrzrich said:


> Yes you can get a DAS at the GS that are outside of the turnstiles.  We did this at MK



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.  This puts my mind at ease and will help make a pleasant start to our day & vacation.


----------



## Chickenlady

AndreaA said:


> And even if they could, that's still battery power they might not have if they have to backtrack.
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of ECV you are referring to but I've used off-site rental ECV's at WDW for years and years and have never even come close to running out of battery power,  And that includes lots of hopping, acting as the FP runner and general wild behavior.  Unless you are using an ECV like my home model (very, very light weight and very old, more than 15 yrs) with only 1 battery, I'd wouldn't worry about battery power.


----------



## Talking Hands

Chickenlady said:


> AndreaA said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even if they could, that's still battery power they might not have if they have to backtrack.
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of ECV you are referring to but I've used off-site rental ECV's at WDW for years and years and have never even come close to running out of battery power, And that includes lots of hopping, acting as the FP runner and general wild behavior. Unless you are using an ECV like my home model (very, very light weight and very old, more than 15 yrs) with only 1 battery, I'd wouldn't worry about battery power.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have never had a problem but I have in the past had to find a place to park and charge my power wheelchair.  It can be really frustrating.  I would be concerned about battery power.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmwade77

Chickenlady said:


> AndreaA said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even if they could, that's still battery power they might not have if they have to backtrack.
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of ECV you are referring to but I've used off-site rental ECV's at WDW for years and years and have never even come close to running out of battery power,  And that includes lots of hopping, acting as the FP runner and general wild behavior.  Unless you are using an ECV like my home model (very, very light weight and very old, more than 15 yrs) with only 1 battery, I'd wouldn't worry about battery power.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also not sure what kind of ECV you are using, but every ECV and power chair that we have used from offsite rental companies to personal chairs barely had the power to make it back to the room at the end of the night.
Click to expand...


----------



## madaboutMickey

I noticed that there was an update to Post#1.  Maybe it's my vision issues but I can't tell what's been changed.  Can someone fill me in?


----------



## PatMcDuck

Sunnywho said:


> If you explain at Guest Services, they may be able to offer extra accommodations for the days you are solo. ReAds might be appropriate but they'd have to decide that.




Yes, I take DS (adult in a manual chair) by myself.  I have no runner, and I cannot leave him sitting somewhere comfortable and cool, while I run for a new ride assignment.  (mental disability).  My next trip is DL, which may be easier with the kiosks.  

My son will also get upset when we approach a ride, and are unable to ride, but I think I will be able to distract him.  He won't cry though, just yell, point, and lean out of his chair.  He understands "not yet".  And says it over and over, one of his few words/phrases!  (right now he says "Halloween", and understands when we answer "not yet")


----------



## Schmeck

Talking Hands said:


> Chickenlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have never had a problem but I have in the past had to find a place to park and charge my power wheelchair.  It can be really frustrating.  I would be concerned about battery power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more charging stations now. Rapunzel's bathrooms, someplace near Dumbo? and others. I thought there was a thread here on the DIS listing charging places.
> 
> Perhaps it would also be a good thing to get a new battery before a trip if one was bringing the ECV from home.
> 
> Also - because I forgot to multiquote - someone mentioned that there is no place to get cool by BTMRR. We've found shady benches down by Tom Sawyer's dock, and the Splash Mountain gift shop is near there too.
> 
> Another planning tip would be to plan a FP or FP+ for Splash that would mesh with a BTMRR DAS access time.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmwade77

Schmeck said:


> Talking Hands said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more charging stations now. Rapunzel's bathrooms, someplace near Dumbo? and others. I thought there was a thread here on the DIS listing charging places.
> 
> Perhaps it would also be a good thing to get a new battery before a trip if one was bringing the ECV from home.
> 
> Also - because I forgot to multiquote - someone mentioned that there is no place to get cool by BTMRR. We've found shady benches down by Tom Sawyer's dock, and the Splash Mountain gift shop is near there too.
> 
> Another planning tip would be to plan a FP or FP+ for Splash that would mesh with a BTMRR DAS access time.
> 
> 
> 
> This issue with charging stations is that they still take away from Park time. So, really this is something that is more of a major issue than it might appear at first glance.
> 
> And this doesn't count the people who can do the parks, but can't handle the additional traveling, either via a manual chair or walking.
> 
> It is just one of last few the things that definitely needs to be corrected with the new system.
Click to expand...


----------



## Schmeck

cmwade77 said:


> Schmeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> This issue with charging stations is that they still take away from Park time. So, really this is something that is more of a major issue than it might appear at first glance.
> 
> And this doesn't count the people who can do the parks, but can't handle the additional traveling, either via a manual chair or walking.
> 
> It is just one of last few the things that definitely needs to be corrected with the new system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking - addressed by using a mobility device. That has been Disney's official standard response for years.
> 
> Not having a full, well charged battery - personal responsibility, not Disney's responsibility at all. If it is a rental from Disney, they will replace it.
> 
> Manual Chair - personal responsibility. Disney's official standard response for stamina and endurance issues is to get an ECV or wheelchair. Which one someone gets is their personal choice.
> 
> I do believe that Disney will add the DAS to the Magic Band, MDE app, etc. at some time. I have no problem with more kiosks either, with DAS access as well. But there would still be travel time and distance.
Click to expand...


----------



## mistysue

cmwade77 said:


> This issue with charging stations is that they still take away from Park time. So, really this is something that is more of a major issue than it might appear at first glance.



Knowing that I have no clue how you charge an ECV,  is this something where they might be able to have outlets located where you park an ECV while on a ride for those who transfer? Is it worth people making that suggestion or is charging more complicated than that? It seems there could even be places where you could almost have a parked line of people each with an outlet there so while waiting 20 minutes for TSM or SE you could be sitting there plugged in.
Maybe in the future back-up batteries will become a more common thing like with cell phones now.


----------



## WheeledTraveler

I think it will help loads of people if WDW starts adding kiosks for DAS (and possibly wheelchair return times, although I understand why those are more difficult). If they also make it possible to get times at the attraction, it seems like a combination of doing both would be beneficial for the most amount of people. No system will work for everyone, but it seems like the combination would be the best way to cover as many as possible.

One thing I'd like to note about charging a power wheelchair or ECV is that it reduces battery volume and life to recharge partially or to "top up" while out and about. That's one of the reasons you're supposed to charge them overnight for approximately 8-12 hours every night, regardless of battery level (the charger will shut off when the battery is full; the most accurate way to check if it's fully recharged is the light on the charger). My guess with rented ECVs that the fact that renters commonly do "top up" is part of the reason there may be issues with batteries lasting all day. Even renters who know how to treat the batteries well and do may be dealing with batteries that aren't in as good shape due to previous renters. I know both times I've rented a powerchair near WDW, I've had issues with the batteries holding charge (same for other people I know who've used a different company for renting a powerchair, so it's not just the company I used). Most non-renters know not to top-up and many, especially when it comes to powerchairs, probably didn't have much choice on the range of the wheelchair they have (insurance rules on coverage or what they could afford). It shouldn't be common for personally-owned power chairs to completely deplete their battery during a day at WDW, but I can see how it could happen. Most good powerchairs should get about 10 "real world" miles in a single charge which is a long day in WDW, but definitely not impossible. Turning the ECV or powerchair off while stationary is a good idea and will help (powerchairs, at least, generally have regenerative breaking), but it's not going to substantially increase battery range. And back-up batteries aren't currently feasible as something to haul around with you because of the weight of powerchair and ECV batteries.


----------



## DaisyD

Funny you should mention charging ecvs in the park. I saw more ECVs being charged in the parks this trip then any other week we have been there. It was like the charging stations at the airports for cells phones. Every outlet seemed to have an ECV on the other end. Now I'm wondering if it is all the runnig back and forth. We have never had to charge my moms during our days in the parks as we never went far. This was first trip we actually saw the charge meter go to yellow. Usually doesn't go out of green.


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

mistysue said:
			
		

> Have you also tried bringing something for him to do in line? He might do better with a little portable game or activity during busier times of day, which may allow you to go into slightly longer rides than without the game. It could also save you if there is a backup in the FP line or on transportation.



I have the same problem with me son but a portable devices doesn't work. It makes him more hyper


----------



## WantToGoNow

We had an ECV and a DAS.  I actually rode dd's ECV to get the return times because it was faster and saved my tired feet while she rested or browsed a shop.  The only problem we had with the battery was the first night when the battery dropped from full to almost nothing and it was having trouble getting on the bus.  We called the company and they replaced it the following morning.  Never saw anything lower than green again and several of our days lasted past midnight.  We even forgot to plug it up one night.  I only saw one person charging and that was outside of the Garden Grill restaurant.  I'm thinking some ECVs need new batteries if they die that quickly.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

I have seen ECV folks have rented with sunshades on the top. Given the new return time system I thought this would be a good idea for me as I get terrible sun stroke issues and my skin is sensitive to the sun.

Do you add them on with the ECV for those that have done this or are they your own you have purchased and brought with you? The scooter company I rented from I didn't see them as an option. Thanks!


----------



## Sunnywho

Back when it was an SAP, telling Guest Services that you had lupus got you an automatic SAP, no further questions asked. Obviously that was ripe for abuse and a lot more people started showing up with it, and they changed the program from having to mention your condition to having to state your accommodation needs. But now it seems as if it's easier to ask for a DAS for other conditions than it is for lupus. The more complex a disability, the harder it is to explain how it impacts you in line. Anyway, having two disabilities in a family makes touring harder too. You can always ask for a DAS and have it as back-up.


----------



## Gracie09

With my nephew who has ADHD if we kept him mentally busy it helped a lot. So we did a hidden Mickey contest. He carried a small note pad and would keep track of how many hidden mickeys every one found. At the end of the day who ever found the most was the winner and got to choose the first ride/show etc the next day. It got competitive so we had to limit the spotting to in lines so we could walk around safely.


----------



## Granny square

Gracie09 said:


> With my nephew who has ADHD if we kept him mentally busy it helped a lot. So we did a hidden Mickey contest. He carried a small note pad and would keep track of how many hidden mickeys every one found. At the end of the day who ever found the most was the winner and got to choose the first ride/show etc the next day. It got competitive so we had to limit the spotting to in lines so we could walk around safely.



I love that. I bet it was one of his happiest memories!


----------



## maestro

Please could someone explain to me how entry to the accessible entrance now works with the gas at dw? My husband has complex issues, and we previously had GAC for alternate entrance. I am sure we will be able to adjust to the new system, but how does it work at big thunder and splash for example where the FP line is not appropriate, and the disability is not always obvious? Please don't suggest a WC or ECV as neither of these are appropriate to his needs, thanks


----------



## samnbilly

WantToGoNow said:


> We had an ECV and a DAS.  I actually rode dd's ECV to get the return times because it was faster and saved my tired feet while she rested or browsed a shop.  The only problem we had with the battery was the first night when the battery dropped from full to almost nothing and it was having trouble getting on the bus.  We called the company and they replaced it the following morning.  Never saw anything lower than green again and several of our days lasted past midnight.  We even forgot to plug it up one night.  I only saw one person charging and that was outside of the Garden Grill restaurant.  I'm thinking some ECVs need new batteries if they die that quickly.



Curious as to which company u used? I had the same issue, but they corrected it quickly


----------



## dawnhaze

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I have seen ECV folks have rented with sunshades on the top. Given the new return time system I thought this would be a good idea for me as I get terrible sun stroke issues and my skin is sensitive to the sun.  Do you add them on with the ECV for those that have done this or are they your own you have purchased and brought with you? The scooter company I rented from I didn't see them as an option. Thanks!



I saw people with the sun shades on my last trip and most of their scooters had signs from Buena Vista rentals. I'm definitely going to look into that on my next trip, I don't do well in the sun either.


----------



## SueM in MN

maestro said:


> Please could someone explain to me how entry to the accessible entrance now works with the gas at dw? My husband has complex issues, and we previously had GAC for alternate entrance. I am sure we will be able to adjust to the new system, but how does it work at big thunder and splash for example where the FP line is not appropriate, and the disability is not always obvious? Please don't suggest a WC or ECV as neither of these are appropriate to his needs, thanks


If you have not checked post 1 of this thread, that is a good place to start since it does cover most of the FAQs.

As far as requesting a DAS, he will need to explain his needs related to editing in line at guest a Relations.

Fastpass entrances are being used as the DAS entry for attractions, including Splash Mountain. That attraction is accessible thru the regular and Fastpass lines up to the stairs.

WDW really has very few alternate entries - in most cases they exist because the regular line is not accessible. That is the case for Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.
As far as I know, guests with DAS cards who do NOT have a mobility device are during the Fastpass line for that attraction. guests with mobility devices or visible mobility needs (crutches, cane, etc) are the ones being sent to the alternate entry there.
The BTMRR Fastpass and regular queues are accessible. The reasons guests with mobility devices can't use them is because there is a vet steep ramp in the line and boarding is on one side of the track, with exit at the other side so there would be no way to get the mobility device over the track.

If he feels he can't use the Fastpass line for return, he would need to discuss that at every attraction and be aware that there may be no options other then the Fastpass return line.


----------



## mkymouse40

madaboutMickey said:


> I noticed that there was an update to Post#1.  Maybe it's my vision issues but I can't tell what's been changed.  Can someone fill me in?



I noticed the same thing.  

Sue, the Moderator, could you please highlight the new information for us in Post #1 so that it stands out as new information.  Thank you.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

dawnhaze said:


> I saw people with the sun shades on my last trip and most of their scooters had signs from Buena Vista rentals. I'm definitely going to look into that on my next trip, I don't do well in the sun either.


thanks I will check them out!


----------



## Rowanonfire

I wasn't aware the FP line for BTMMR wasn't accessible if you're using a mobility device? Guess seeing as I have a chair it would be pointless me booking a FP+ for it then haha?


----------



## SueM in MN

mkymouse40 said:


> I noticed the same thing.
> 
> Sue, the Moderator, could you please highlight the new information for us in Post #1 so that it stands out as new information.  Thank you.


I tried doing that, but it's hard to do without 2 computers to view it on.

When I am in edit mode, I see all the HTML coding, that start and stop coding different things into lists, color, size, bold 
It gets very confusing trying to add something else to designate new information (and then edit it out again when the next new stuff is added).
And, sometimes I am editing a word or 2 out because something is no longer a rumor. 

I can tell you the changes I remember had to do with 6 guests on the DAS card.
It is confirmed they will be able to do more than 6, but it requires a supervisor to do more than 6 and all members of the party need to be present when requesting the DAS for a quantity over 6


----------



## madaboutMickey

SueM in MN said:


> I tried doing that, but it's hard to do without 2 computers to view it on.
> 
> When I am in edit mode, I see all the HTML coding, that start and stop coding different things into lists, color, size, bold
> It gets very confusing trying to add something else to designate new information (and then edit it out again when the next new stuff is added).
> And, sometimes I am editing a word or 2 out because something is no longer a rumor.
> 
> I can tell you the changes I remember had to do with 6 guests on the DAS card.
> It is confirmed they will be able to do more than 6, but it requires a supervisor to do more than 6 and all members of the party need to be present when requesting the DAS for a quantity over 6



thanks so much, Sue, for clearing that up for me.  Certainly don't mean to cause you more work.  Really appreciate every thing you do here!


----------



## samnbilly

Quick update:

DAS from MK was quick, informative and helpful.
I discussed my needs only: 
Difficult to wait in lines @ certain times due to need for medication administration (pain pump I told her, but prob no need?) at certain times, which would force me to leave the stand by line & unable to ride with family.
She explained all rules & it only took about 5-10 min

Scooter: had a bit of a problem. Battery went dead. Called company & they met me @ MK in approx 40 min.

Otherwise, ppl are extremely helpful, except for rude ppl who jump in front of scooter to get in front of you. (Sorry, off topic)


----------



## WantToGoNow

samnbilly said:
			
		

> Curious as to which company u used? I had the same issue, but they corrected it quickly



Buena Vista Scooters


----------



## cmwade77

Rowanonfire said:


> I wasn't aware the FP line for BTMMR wasn't accessible if you're using a mobility device? Guess seeing as I have a chair it would be pointless me booking a FP+ for it then haha?


That is a good question, my understanding is that if you have a FP or FP+ for an attraction, that you would not need a return time for that attraction.


----------



## DaisyD

cmwade77 said:


> That is a good question, my understanding is that if you have a FP or FP+ for an attraction, that you would not need a return time for that attraction.



When we were there last week you had return times on FP and FP+. Only the DAS gives you leeway with no return time.


----------



## mistysue

pinkfairyy2180 said:


> I have the same problem with me son but a portable devices doesn't work. It makes him more hyper



I'm so sorry. Portable devices have become my lifeline. I would go crazy if all the little books and games didn't keep my kids busy.


----------



## cmwade77

DaisyD said:


> When we were there last week you had return times on FP and FP+. Only the DAS gives you leeway with no return time.


Yes, you would still need to return within your window, but my point was that even if you needed the accessible entrance, you are still supposed to be able to use FP/FP+ under the new system and not need to wait for a return time, as you have already waited the same as everyone else.


----------



## DaisyD

cmwade77 said:


> Yes, you would still need to return within your window, but my point was that even if you needed the accessible entrance, you are still supposed to be able to use FP/FP+ under the new system and not need to wait for a return time, as you have already waited the same as everyone else.



Ok, I guess I'm not understanding. Last week we had FP and FP+ along with our DAS and still had to return at a certain time or couldn't use it. We were 10 min late for Soaring using our FP+ and couldn't get in. I think I see what you are saying now. LOL IDK it's late and I'm sleep deprived.


----------



## disney david

DaisyD said:


> Ok, I guess I'm not understanding. Last week we had FP and FP+ along with our DAS and still had to return at a certain time or couldn't use it. We were 10 min late for Soaring using our FP+ and couldn't get in. I think I see what you are saying now. LOL IDK it's late and I'm sleep deprived.



i think what cmwade77 is saying is if you have a fast pass and have a wheelchair and need the accessible and the fast pass is  for lets 1-2. ANd  you arrive at 110 will they allow you in the fast pass line or will they still give you a return time ticket to wait for the accesible car. which will mean more waiting i think that what cmwade means and sorry if i misunderstood it.


----------



## samnbilly

WantToGoNow said:


> Buena Vista Scooters



I had Apple Scooters. 

I did see quite a few (especially elderly) using the canopy with their scooter. It's hard to find shade @ times. I did see where you could order it online.


----------



## SueM in MN

disney david said:


> i think what cmwade77 is saying is if you have a fast pass and have a wheelchair and need the accessible and the fast pass is  for lets 1-2. ANd  you arrive at 110 will they allow you in the fast pass line or will they still give you a return time ticket to wait for the accesible car. which will mean more waiting i think that what cmwade means and sorry if i misunderstood it.


Sort of, but not quite.
DaisyD was talking about Soarin' which is a Mainstream Line (accessible thru the main line). So, there is no extra wait on Soarin' for an accessible line/ride car.
DaisyD got there 10 minutes after the Fastpass window expired, and they would not let her use the Fastpass. 

Using Fastpass or Fastpass Plus, there is a 1 hour window to return. So, you have to be there within the window or not be able to use it.
With a DAS Return Time, there is not a one hour window to use it. You can return at any time after the return time.

If you are using Fastpass, Fastpass Plus or a DAS and need an accessible ride car, there is no separate return time ticket because you already waited your time. You would just come into the Fastpass line.


----------



## aubriee

I was just reading on one of the FP+ threads where people are complaining about offsite guests not being able to get FP+, FP-s running out sooner, and offsite guests having to stand in longer lines.  One of the posters said point blank that he planned on getting a DAS for *each* of his six family members and had no problem lying to get them.  He basically said he felt sorry for the people that actually need a DAS, but no way was his family standing in those long lines and he felt no guilt whatsoever about getting one for *each* of his party, so they could repeatedly use them through out the day.  I guess he already has his lies made up as to why each member of his party can't stand in line and will lie and say they won't all be going on the same ride at the same time, so need six DAS.  Apparently he plans to have six return times active at all times (one for each DAS).  He justified it by basically saying WDW gave him no choice but to cheat the system, when they wouldn't allow them to use FP+.  What got me is he point blank said he knew it was wrong, but still had no guilt doing it.   With so many people unhappy about FP+ not being available to offsite guests and unhappy about the three FP+ limit, I just wonder how many other people might be planning on abusing the DAS system?  I sure hope those CMs ask some very indepth questions if a party of six each need a DAS.  Of course they can still lie and that poster already admitted he was planned on doing so.

My mom will be with us in Dec and I think she would probably actually qualify for a DAS (due to her many medical problems), but we had not planned on getting her one, because we figured she could get by with just using an ECV, keeping her out of the sun as much as possible, and shorter park days.  We figured there were other people that needed them worse, then I read about this jerk, who doesn't need one at all, but openly admits he has every intention of lying, trying to get six different ones.


----------



## KPeveler

aubriee said:


> I was just reading on one of the FP+ threads where people are complaining about offsite guests not being able to get FP+, FP-s running out sooner, and offsite guests having to stand in longer lines.  One of the posters said point blank that he planned on getting a DAS for *each* of his six family members and had no problem lying to get them.  He basically said he felt sorry for the people that actually need a DAS, but no way was his family standing in those long lines and he felt no guilt whatsoever about getting one for *each* of his party, so they could repeatedly use them through out the day.  I guess he already has his lies made up as to why each member of his party can't stand in line and will lie and say they won't all be going on the same ride at the same time, so need six DAS.  Apparently he plans to have six return times active at all times (one for each DAS).  He justified it by basically WDW gave him no choice but to cheat the system, when they wouldn't allow them to use FP+.  What got me is he point blank said he knew it was wrong, but still had no guilt doing it.   With so many people unhappy about FP+ not being available to offsite guests and unhappy about the three FP+ limit, I just wonder how many other people might be planning on abusing the DAS system?  I sure hope those CMs ask some very indepth questions if a party of six each need a DAS.  Of course they can still lie and that poster already admitted he was planned on doing so.
> 
> My mom will be with us in Dec and I think she would probably actually qualify for a DAS (due to her many medical problems), but we had not planned on getting her one, because we figured she could get by with just using an ECV, keeping her out of the sun as much as possible, and shorter park days.  We figured there were other people that needed them worse, then I read about this jerk, who doesn't need one at all, but openly admits he has every intention of lying, trying to get six different ones.



I worry too about what will happen.  Disney answer to so many things is to just wait for FP+, but we do not even know if my resort (my family is military and stays at SOG - other resorts are almost never an option) will have FP+.

Unfortunately, especially with the internet, it is very easy to find out how to lie to get a DAS, which makes things worse for those of us who do need one.  And it makes families, who actually do have multiple family members with needs, look bad.  

I hope Disney is ready for the craziness - I will be there in January, so I will get to see what it is like as compared to DL.


----------



## disney david

SueM in MN said:


> Sort of, but not quite.
> DaisyD was talking about Soarin' which is a Mainstream Line (accessible thru the main line). So, there is no extra wait on Soarin' for an accessible line/ride car.
> DaisyD got there 10 minutes after the Fastpass window expired, and they would not let her use the Fastpass.
> 
> Using Fastpass or Fastpass Plus, there is a 1 hour window to return. So, you have to be there within the window or not be able to use it.
> With a DAS Return Time, there is not a one hour window to use it. You can return at any time after the return time.
> 
> If you are using Fastpass, Fastpass Plus or a DAS and need an accessible ride car, there is no separate return time ticket because you already waited your time. You would just come into the Fastpass line.



Okay thanks so I misunderstood I thought cmwade77 was asking in general not for a specific attraction.


----------



## infopurposesonly

KPeveler said:


> I worry too about what will happen.  Disney answer to so many things is to just wait for FP+, but we do not even know if my resort (my family is military and stays at SOG - other resorts are almost never an option) will have FP+.
> 
> Unfortunately, especially with the internet, it is very easy to find out how to lie to get a DAS, which makes things worse for those of us who do need one.  And it makes families, who actually do have multiple family members with needs, look bad.
> 
> I hope Disney is ready for the craziness - I will be there in January, so I will get to see what it is like as compared to DL.



Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought when you ask for a DAS you have to have your entire party with you.  If each member of a family is asking for a DAS, and they have to have with them the people they want to be able to accompany them for attractions, I think it would be quite obvious to Guest Relations that these people are trying to cheat the system.


----------



## delmar411

infopurposesonly said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought when you ask for a DAS you have to have your entire party with you.  If each member of a family is asking for a DAS, and they have to have with them the people they want to be able to accompany them for attractions, I think it would be quite obvious to Guest Relations that these people are trying to cheat the system.



We did not have to have everyone with us.  We have 4 kids so 6 in the family but I mostly visit the parks with the 3 little kids.  I got the card for 6 though because I did not want to have to wait in line at GR again if we all went to the parks together. N they had no issue with that.

Of course we only have 1 person needing the card in our family so that probably makes a difference.


----------



## SueM in MN

infopurposesonly said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought when you ask for a DAS you have to have your entire party with you.  If each member of a family is asking for a DAS, and they have to have with them the people they want to be able to accompany them for attractions, I think it would be quite obvious to Guest Relations that these people are trying to cheat the system.





delmar411 said:


> We did not have to have everyone with us.  We have 4 kids so 6 in the family but I mostly visit the parks with the 3 little kids.  I got the card for 6 though because I did not want to have to wait in line at GR again if we all went to the parks together. N they had no issue with that.
> 
> Of course we only have 1 person needing the card in our family so that probably makes a difference.


If it is 6 or less, you don't need to all be present, only the person who is requesting the DAS card ( or a person who will ask for them, if they are not able to speak).

Requests for a DAS for more than 6 require a Supervisor to approve and they will ask more questions about your party.
If the total number is more than 6, everyone in the party needs to be present when the DAS is requested.


----------



## lovethattink

That kind of abuse of the system is sickening. I wish there was some kind of safeguard against that kind of abuse.

It is true that FP are gone earlier and standby lines are longer. We stayed offsite for the 2nd time since DAS started. The most attractions we were able to hit in a day was 2, since standby isn't an option. 

On Friday, DS needed his DAS renewed, but the queue to get into GS at Epcot was too long and in the sun at 4pm, so we ate at Sunshine Seasons and walked around. By 7pm the queue was not in the sun and was still lined up out the door. Got his DAS renewed. He was beat, so headed home.

Saturday was our Sea World day. Got one attraction in there, the new penguin one (110 minute wait for the non-rider) and trick or treating. Then headed back to the motel.

Sunday was our MNSSHP. Went on Buzz and the speedway before the party started. Then focused on the party.

Monday was back to Epcot. No rides at all. Did 2 countries of Agent P and a few Kidcot stops. Spent a nice amount of time up in the Chase Lounge.

With GAC the most attractions we were able to do in a day averaged 4 rides. So DAS has halfed that. And for him there's no coasters, no simulators, no TSM, no tea cups, etc.

If we did not have annual passes and did not live so close to the parks, it would be a waste of money for us to go. Being nearby and having the annual pass allows us the opportunity to go frequently and enjoy what we can do. We are stopping and smelling the roses. Doing and seeing things that are not rides.


----------



## cmwade77

DaisyD said:
			
		

> Ok, I guess I'm not understanding. Last week we had FP and FP+ along with our DAS and still had to return at a certain time or couldn't use it. We were 10 min late for Soaring using our FP+ and couldn't get in. I think I see what you are saying now. LOL IDK it's late and I'm sleep deprived.



Ok, what I am saying is of you do not have a FP or FP+, but have a DAS card, they will give you a Return Time equal to the wait of the standby line. You will not be able to ride until that time or later. 

If you have a FP or FP+ and you return within your window, they will send you straight to the accessible entrance, you will not need to wait for the length of the standby line. But you must still return within your hour window with FP or FP+.

But,  If you just get a return time on your DAS, you have until the park closes to return, although you do have to wait until the length of the standby line had passed.


----------



## cmwade77

infopurposesonly said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought when you ask for a DAS you have to have your entire party with you.  If each member of a family is asking for a DAS, and they have to have with them the people they want to be able to accompany them for attractions, I think it would be quite obvious to Guest Relations that these people are trying to cheat the system.



You only need the entire party with you if your party is larger than 6 people. 

But then the question comes up what happens when more than one person in that group truly needs a DAS? Obviously that leaves potential for abuse, but chances are with that large of a group that there will be times where one of the people that needs the DAS will not be riding a certain attraction and the other will. And there is a strong chance that more than one person will need a DAS.

Even when it's just my wife and I going, we each need a DAS. At WDW this won't be too much of an issue, as there is nothing my wife will go on that I won't and we won't split up, except av handful of rides that I will go on that she won't, but she will just wait for me. So I would just get the DAS.

But we live near Disneyland and she will sometimes go when I am at work. So, b she needs her own and there are times when I go without her abs rides that I will go on that she won't, so I need my own. Now, we are ones that try to follow the rules, but there is the potential for abuse there as well, as there is nothing stopoing us from both getting return times.Even though we try to follow the rules,  We have accidentally had this happen when meeting in the parks and I needed to get my DAS or renew it, as they offered to put the first return time on my DASv when I got it. In both cases, we never used my return times. But the point is that even if you are not trying to abuse the system, it is possible to accidentally get the return times on multiple cards when multiple people in the same party need them. I do not know what the answer is to solve this problem, as you can't just say multiple people in the same party can't get a DAS, as there are legitimate reasons that multiple people in the same party may need a DAS. Now obviously the simple solution is for those of us who follow the rules is if you do accidentally both get return times to self police it. But there will be those who don't follow the rules and will exploit this. Unfortunately, I have no ideas for a solution to this one.


----------



## WheeledTraveler

cmwade77 said:


> But then the question comes up what happens when more than one person in that group truly needs a DAS? Obviously that leaves potential for abuse, but chances are with that large of a group that there will be times where one of the people that needs the DAS will not be riding a certain attraction and the other will. And there is a strong chance that more than one person will need a DAS.
> 
> Even when it's just my wife and I going, we each need a DAS. At WDW this won't be too much of an issue, as there is nothing my wife will go on that I won't and we won't split up, except av handful of rides that I will go on that she won't, but she will just wait for me. So I would just get the DAS.
> 
> But we live near Disneyland and she will sometimes go when I am at work. So, b she needs her own and there are times when I go without her abs rides that I will go on that she won't, so I need my own. Now, we are ones that try to follow the rules, but there is the potential for abuse there as well, as there is nothing stopoing us from both getting return times.Even though we try to follow the rules,  We have accidentally had this happen when meeting in the parks and I needed to get my DAS or renew it, as they offered to put the first return time on my DASv when I got it. In both cases, we never used my return times. But the point is that even if you are not trying to abuse the system, it is possible to accidentally get the return times on multiple cards when multiple people in the same party need them. I do not know what the answer is to solve this problem, as you can't just say multiple people in the same party can't get a DAS, as there are legitimate reasons that multiple people in the same party may need a DAS. Now obviously the simple solution is for those of us who follow the rules is if you do accidentally both get return times to self police it. But there will be those who don't follow the rules and will exploit this. Unfortunately, I have no ideas for a solution to this one.



I'm not sure that if there are multiple legitimate DAS holders in one group that it is actually breaking any rules by having a different ride with return time on each pass. The pass is specific to the holder, not the group. It's not with the spirit of the change to DAS, but I can't see anything in it that breaks a rule. There's always the possibility that a group may decide later to split up or someone changed their mind before the DAS times come up. It is, as far as I can tell, the main reason someone might choose to lie to obtain a DAS since most of the rest of the perceived GAC "benefits" are gone. I think it would be easier to abuse at WDW than at DL because of the kiosk system at DL. It'll be more awkward and more likely to get questioned when two group members are asking for return times for 2 different rides at the same time at a kiosk.

I also tend to think that the guy who says he's going lie to get 6 DAS, one for each family member, will have a harder time than he thinks. We've already heard reports here about people having issues getting them due to either misunderstandings of needs or misunderstandings of what qualifies. I'm hard pressed to figure out how one could lie to get 6 DAS issued for one group at one time without raising red flags for the CMs.

I do also wonder if this is something they will be able to monitor more eventually with the RFID implementation. It still becomes tricky because groups can decide to split up after they get the return time and it wouldn't be fair to the second holder to have to wait through the time for a ride they aren't riding, but I'd think it would at least be easier to link DAS if it starts being something handled more by RFID than actual people.

It also sounds like the abuse it something that WDW could do if they figured out how to modify FP+ to have it work for folks staying offsite as well as onsite. I understand that they want to encourage folks to pay Disney the money to stay onsite, but they could potentially lose some visitors since there isn't enough on-property housing to fill the parks. Something in my memory says that FP was originally only available to folks staying onsite so hopefully FP+ will follow with offsite eventually like FP did. Obviously it's harder to manage with FP+, but I'm sure Disney could come up with a way to make it work.


----------



## SueM in MN

WheeledTraveler said:


> I'm not sure that if there are multiple legitimate DAS holders in one group that it is actually breaking any rules by having a different ride with return time on each pass. The pass is specific to the holder, not the group. It's not with the spirit of the change to DAS, but I can't see anything in it that breaks a rule. There's always the possibility that a group may decide later to split up or someone changed their mind before the DAS times come up. It is, as far as I can tell, the main reason someone might choose to lie to obtain a DAS since most of the rest of the perceived GAC "benefits" are gone. I think it would be easier to abuse at WDW than at DL because of the kiosk system at DL. It'll be more awkward and more likely to get questioned when two group members are asking for return times for 2 different rides at the same time at a kiosk.
> 
> I also tend to think that the guy who says he's going lie to get 6 DAS, one for each family member, will have a harder time than he thinks. We've already heard reports here about people having issues getting them due to either misunderstandings of needs or misunderstandings of what qualifies. I'm hard pressed to figure out how one could lie to get 6 DAS issued for one group at one time without raising red flags for the CMs.
> 
> I do also wonder if this is something they will be able to monitor more eventually with the RFID implementation. It still becomes tricky because groups can decide to split up after they get the return time and it wouldn't be fair to the second holder to have to wait through the time for a ride they aren't riding, but I'd think *it would at least be easier to link DAS if it starts being something handled more by RFID than actual people.
> 
> It also sounds like the abuse it something that WDW could do if they figured out how to modify FP+ to have it work for folks staying offsite as well as onsite. I understand that they want to encourage folks to pay Disney the money to stay onsite, but they could potentially lose some visitors since there isn't enough on-property housing to fill the parks. Something in my memory says that FP was originally only available to folks staying onsite so hopefully FP+ will follow with offsite eventually like FP did. Obviously it's harder to manage with FP+, but I'm sure Disney could come up with a way to make it work.*


Disney has said that eventually Fastpass Plus will be for all guests, not just those staying on site. 
During the test phase, it is just resort guests. 

A number of people have also been told that eventually DAS will be connected with their Magicbands. I would classify that as a pretty high possibility rumor


----------



## KPeveler

infopurposesonly said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought when you ask for a DAS you have to have your entire party with you.  If each member of a family is asking for a DAS, and they have to have with them the people they want to be able to accompany them for attractions, I think it would be quite obvious to Guest Relations that these people are trying to cheat the system.



I have friends who require a DAS for each member of the party, partly because they split up sometimes, and partly because they have different needs.  They have a genetic condition that the whole family has (dominant) so yep, whole family needs a DAS.  But they are worried about going into GR to ask, so they have one right now, for one person, and if they get more, they will get them one at a time - they are afraid of people faking or exaggerating and making them look bad.

I have traveled in a group where all 3 of us had a DAS, and all for very different reasons (we were not related).


----------



## KPeveler

WheeledTraveler said:


> I'm not sure that if there are multiple legitimate DAS holders in one group that it is actually breaking any rules by having a different ride with return time on each pass. The pass is specific to the holder, not the group. It's not with the spirit of the change to DAS, but I can't see anything in it that breaks a rule. There's always the possibility that a group may decide later to split up or someone changed their mind before the DAS times come up. It is, as far as I can tell, the main reason someone might choose to lie to obtain a DAS since most of the rest of the perceived GAC "benefits" are gone. I think it would be easier to abuse at WDW than at DL because of the kiosk system at DL. It'll be more awkward and more likely to get questioned when two group members are asking for return times for 2 different rides at the same time at a kiosk.



Actually they do not think twice about handing out 3 different rides to our group of 3, at least when I did it, but we were also traveling with wheelchairs, so honestly, we ended up waiting the amount of time for all three by the end, with the commuting between rides and waiting in the WC line.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

Has anyone thus far handed Guest Services a note stating your child's needs instead of saying them out loud?  My daughter (aspergers) would be very embarrassed if I talked about her anxiety and that she would have issues if she was sandwiched between a bunch of people for an hour wait.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Has anyone thus far handed Guest Services a note stating your child's needs instead of saying them out loud?  My daughter (aspergers) would be very embarrassed if I talked about her anxiety and that she would have issues if she was sandwiched between a bunch of people for an hour wait.



I plan to do this for my son so I'm curious to hear how cm's respond as well.


----------



## englishrose47

3DisneyBuggs said:


> The GAC has allowed us to be seated in the handicapped section of shows and the Philharmagic. Any idea how the new DAS would work for that?





Objectivity said:


> My wife and I have the same question. My guess is that we'll find out when the program is officially announced. With all the focus on the controversial aspects of the new program information about the needs of other disabilities hasn't been leaked yet.
> 
> Logic says that disability-appropriate seating will remain. With all Disneys efforts to be fair to all, not accommodating the visually impaired would be counter to that.



I encountered this issue earlier this month at FOTLK , I travelled with a group of 8 Developmentally disabled who also had other disabilities 3 of whom needed floor seating . We had a FP+ for the show and as instructed went thru this line . We explained the need for floor seating and were told by 2 cms we should have gone thru the wheelchair entrance . We did not get floor seating and 3 tripped . I did tell a cm and I did call Disney the lady I contacted thru Special Needs di not confirm  the going thru the wheelchair line but she did say ALWAYS politely ask for a Supervisor if you are not seated where your special needs require you sit. One more thing there was plenty of floor seating available .


----------



## englishrose47

KPeveler said:


> I have friends who require a DAS for each member of the party, partly because they split up sometimes, and partly because they have different needs.  They have a genetic condition that the whole family has (dominant) so yep, whole family needs a DAS.  But they are worried about going into GR to ask, so they have one right now, for one person, and if they get more, they will get them one at a time - they are afraid of people faking or exaggerating and making them look bad.
> 
> I have traveled in a group where all 3 of us had a DAS, and all for very different reasons (we were not related).



Another lesson learnt! Myself and my co escort explained we were wirh 8 Dvelopmentally disabled (yes they were all with us) Being it was a new program I think we may have been the first such group for these particular CM's and thinking they were doing what wa best put our pix on the cards . Do not do this always make sure a thill riding DD is on at least one of them !! We were okay as the cm's let it pass but 1 of us had to stay with the non thrill riders .


----------



## SueM in MN

englishrose47 said:


> Another lesson learnt! Myself and my co escort explained we were wirh 8 Dvelopmentally disabled (yes they were all with us) Being it was a new program I think we may have been the first such group *for these particular CM's and thinking they were doing what wa best put our pix on the cards . Do not do this always make sure a thill riding DD is on at least one of them !! We were okay as the cm's let it pass but 1 of us had to stay with the non thrill rider*s .


I'm not sure I understand.
Is your daughter also disabled or was she one of the people supervising?
So, they did not put the disabled person's picture on 2 of the cards, but put yours instead? Did they only give you 2 cards for your whole group and put the attendants pictures on since one of you will always be with them.

Am I understanding correctly?


----------



## clanmcculloch

englishrose47 said:


> I encountered this issue earlier this month at FOTLK , I travelled with a group of 8 Developmentally disabled who also had other disabilities 3 of whom needed floor seating . We had a FP+ for the show and as instructed went thru this line . We explained the need for floor seating and were told by 2 cms we should have gone thru the wheelchair entrance . We did not get floor seating and 3 tripped . I did tell a cm and I did call Disney the lady I contacted thru Special Needs di not confirm  the going thru the wheelchair line but she did say ALWAYS politely ask for a Supervisor if you are not seated where your special needs require you sit. One more thing there was plenty of floor seating available .



Did you tell the CM at the queue entrance that people in your group need floor seating due to disabilities?  It's best to inform the CM at the queue entrance of any seating needs.  What reason were you given once inside that you couldn't sit in those floor level seats?  Just because you hadn't gone through the wheelchair line?


----------



## Sunnywho

SueM in MN said:


> I'm not sure I understand.
> Is your daughter also disabled or was she one of the people supervising?
> So, they did not put the disabled person's picture on 2 of the cards, but put yours instead? Did they only give you 2 cards for your whole group and put the attendants pictures on since one of you will always be with them.
> 
> Am I understanding correctly?



DD is usually 'dear daughter' but in this context I think she means 'developmentally disabled'.


----------



## eblondie

It says that the time you will be given is the current wait time - 10-15minutes. What happens if the wait time is 15 minutes? Do they want you then to only use the normal line?


----------



## Gracie09

lovethattink said:


> That kind of abuse of the system is sickening. I wish there was some kind of safeguard against that kind of abuse.  It is true that FP are gone earlier and standby lines are longer. We stayed offsite for the 2nd time since DAS started. The most attractions we were able to hit in a day was 2, since standby isn't an option.  On Friday, DS needed his DAS renewed, but the queue to get into GS at Epcot was too long and in the sun at 4pm, so we ate at Sunshine Seasons and walked around. By 7pm the queue was not in the sun and was still lined up out the door. Got his DAS renewed. He was beat, so headed home.  Saturday was our Sea World day. Got one attraction in there, the new penguin one (110 minute wait for the non-rider) and trick or treating. Then headed back to the motel.  Sunday was our MNSSHP. Went on Buzz and the speedway before the party started. Then focused on the party.  Monday was back to Epcot. No rides at all. Did 2 countries of Agent P and a few Kidcot stops. Spent a nice amount of time up in the Chase Lounge.  With GAC the most attractions we were able to do in a day averaged 4 rides. So DAS has halfed that. And for him there's no coasters, no simulators, no TSM, no tea cups, etc.  If we did not have annual passes and did not live so close to the parks, it would be a waste of money for us to go. Being nearby and having the annual pass allows us the opportunity to go frequently and enjoy what we can do. We are stopping and smelling the roses. Doing and seeing things that are not rides.


I'm confused. Did you not try and use the das after you had it? Or did you try and couldn't for some reason.  For example you said on Monday you did agent p and kidcot. Did you try a ride but it not work out or did you just decide not to even try.


----------



## lovethattink

englishrose47 said:


> I encountered this issue earlier this month at FOTLK , I travelled with a group of 8 Developmentally disabled who also had other disabilities 3 of whom needed floor seating . We had a FP+ for the show and as instructed went thru this line . We explained the need for floor seating and were told by 2 cms we should have gone thru the wheelchair entrance . We did not get floor seating and 3 tripped . I did tell a cm and I did call Disney the lady I contacted thru Special Needs di not confirm  the going thru the wheelchair line but she did say ALWAYS politely ask for a Supervisor if you are not seated where your special needs require you sit. One more thing there was plenty of floor seating available .



I hope they weren't hurt when they tripped. 

I'm glad you shared the advice given to you.


----------



## delmar411

eblondie said:


> It says that the time you will be given is the current wait time - 10-15minutes. What happens if the wait time is 15 minutes? Do they want you then to only use the normal line?



It wait time minus 10mins.  If it is 15 then you wait 5 mins.


----------



## lovethattink

Gracie09 said:


> I'm confused. Did you not try and use the das after you had it? Or did you try and couldn't for some reason.  For example you said on Monday you did agent p and kidcot. Did you try a ride but it not work out or did you just decide not to even try.



Sorry for the confusion. Yes, this is my son's 2nd DAS. It just isn't working out very well for him. He picks an attraction then changes his mind when it's time to ride, or is ready to leave the park, or gets side tracked by catching a lizard or something else and doesn't want to ride like he did originally.

That particular day you are asking about, we didn't even try.

On Sunday we were given two anytime/same day FP because the cm at Epcot who was unable to print out our party tickets on Friday, surprised us when she said we could pick up 2 fast passes when we go to the MK to pick up the party tickets. She said it was for the extra time involved for the run around.

It was a very appreciated gesture and we used one of them to ride Buzz Lightyear on Sunday. The other one we didn't use. But did use the DAS to ride the speedway. Much to our surprise it was at 10 minutes, so he got to go right in line. Maybe we just have to stick to those with a 10 minute wait for him?

The same thing has happened to us at Universal. More times than not, we go home with a wait time not used. That's why I'm hoping Disney will up the time from 10 minutes to a longer period of time, or give leniency on FP return time.


----------



## Schmeck

eblondie said:


> It says that the time you will be given is the current wait time - 10-15minutes. What happens if the wait time is 15 minutes? Do they want you then to only use the normal line?



I didn't see it in the first 4 posts (the ones SueM is editing with updated info) but I thought that if the standby wait time is 15 minutes or less, the guest would be sent in the stand by queue.


----------



## cmwade77

Schmeck said:


> I didn't see it in the first 4 posts (the ones SueM is editing with updated info) but I thought that if the standby wait time is 15 minutes or less, the guest would be sent in the stand by queue.



The official rule is that if the wait time is 10 minutes or less, the guest will be sent directly to the appropriate queue, which is most likely not the stand by queue, as there may be reasons that the standby queue doesn't work for the individual, regardless of the length of wait. This is what is written on the Disney site that is SueMN has previously linked to.

It has been reported on here that some CMs are allowing people straight in when the line is a 15 minute wait or so, not seeing the point of making someone wait 5 minutes. But that is up to the CM.


----------



## mrzrich

As for the 10 to 15 min wait, the answer is "it depends".  Truly.    

IASW had a 15 min wait and the CM let us in the FP line immediately.  POTC had a 15 min time and the CM said either wait 5 min or get in the Stand by line. 

   Spaceship Earth had a 10 min wait and they let us right in the FP line.  Under the Sea had a 10 minute wait and they sent us to the Standby line.


----------



## SueM in MN

Sunnywho said:


> DD is usually 'dear daughter' but in this context I think she means 'developmentally disabled'.


I think the OP will have to clarify it because I could be taken either way.


eblondie said:


> It says that the time you will be given is the current wait time - 10-15minutes. What happens if the wait time is 15 minutes? Do they want you then to only use the normal line?





mrzrich said:


> As for the 10 to 15 min wait, the answer is "it depends".  Truly.
> 
> IASW had a 15 min wait and the CM let us in the FP line immediately.  POTC had a 15 min time and the CM said either wait 5 min or get in the Stand by line.
> 
> Spaceship Earth had a 10 min wait and they let us right in the FP line.  Under the Sea had a 10 minute wait and they sent us to the Standby line.


I think 'it depends' is probably going to be the answer.

There are some attractions that don't have a Fastpass entrance. There are also times (like right after park opening) when the Fastpass line is not operating. 

For many people, 5-10 minutes in the Standby line will work. So, it is up to the guest to explain if they are sent there and can't use that line.


----------



## SueM in MN

clanmcculloch said:


> Did you tell the CM at the queue entrance that people in your group need floor seating due to disabilities?  It's best to inform the CM at the queue entrance of any seating needs.  What reason were you given once inside that you couldn't sit in those floor level seats?  Just because you hadn't gone through the wheelchair line?


I agree that the place to ask is at the queue entrance. That CM would be the one to direct people with non-visible disabilities where to go. The wheelchair waiting area is beyond that point.

I wonder if the floor seating was already filled or did not have space for that size of party?

There really is not that much floor level seating.


----------



## AutisticAlice

I'm not sure if it's been addressed, but I have some concerns. I understand you can come BACK to the ride at certain amount of time. However, my concern is for those who are unable to understand that they can't ride at that moment. I think this is going to cause a lot of issues for those with autism, including me.  For me, things have to be done now. They can't wait until later or I will have a massive meltdown. I'm also bad with time and so are my parents. I just feel like this would become more of a disaster. I really liked the GAC because you didn't have to worry about coming back to the line when it was shorter.   That's my concern/opinion on this.


----------



## SueM in MN

AutisticAlice said:


> I'm not sure if it's been addressed, but I have some concerns. I understand you can come BACK to the ride at certain amount of time. However, my concern is for those who are unable to understand that they can't ride at that moment. I think this is going to cause a lot of issues for those with autism, including me.  For me, things have to be done now. They can't wait until later or I will have a massive meltdown. I'm also bad with time and so are my parents. I just feel like this would become more of a disaster. I really liked the GAC because you didn't have to worry about coming back to the line when it was shorter.   That's my concern/opinion on this.


They can have someone else take their DAS card yo the attraction and get a Return Time for them.
That way they don't have to go up to the attraction and not ride.
They can just go once, when it is time to board.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Schmeck said:
			
		

> I didn't see it in the first 4 posts (the ones SueM is editing with updated info) but I thought that if the standby wait time is 15 minutes or less, the guest would be sent in the stand by queue.



But *I* would have a problem with being sent to the standy by queue... I'd rather have a return time.  
The reason I will have a DAS is because it is not "suitable" or "safe" (in my best interest) for me to be in the standby queue and those are "rough approximations."  Sometimes they are more accurate than other times.  And I have known MANY times where those times have been off....WAY OFF...and not in the guests' favor.


----------



## gee1209

Just an update...I went to gr at the gateway entrance in Epcot without my son this morning asking about a das for myself explaining that I have an autoimmune disease (lupus) and due to the died effects of my meds it effects my stomach requiring me to access a bathroom at short notice. Also the the dun exposure causes a bad reaction. I was told to use fastpasses.  After my son arrive in Epcot later with my husband we went to gr close to the main entrance ..agin explaining my son has ADHD and has diifficulty standing in long longs without becoming overwhelmed ...I was again told yo utilize fastpass.   We took our time and managed today but the crowd levels were low.  My concern is mk tomorrow.  I may attempt another request for the das because I think this park will be more trying for both of us.


----------



## jmrothermel

gee1209 said:


> Just an update...I went to gr at the gateway entrance in Epcot without my son this morning asking about a das for myself explaining that I have an autoimmune disease (lupus) and due to the died effects of my meds it effects my stomach requiring me to access a bathroom at short notice. Also the the dun exposure causes a bad reaction. I was told to use fastpasses.  After my son arrive in Epcot later with my husband we went to gr close to the main entrance ..agin explaining my son has ADHD and has diifficulty standing in long longs without becoming overwhelmed ...I was again told yo utilize fastpass.   We took our time and managed today but the crowd levels were low.  My concern is mk tomorrow.  I may attempt another request for the das because I think this park will be more trying for both of us.



I would have said, what about Test Track, when FP is gone by 10am?  This would make me so angry!  I hope we don't run into this during our trip next week!


----------



## pampam

SueM in MN said:


> They can have someone else take their DAS card yo the attraction and get a Return Time for them.
> That way they don't have to go up to the attraction and not ride.
> They can just go once, when it is time to board.



There are only 2 in our party, DD and myself.  I hope there is another solution.  I'll find out in January.


----------



## Schmeck

stitchlovestink said:


> But *I* would have a problem with being sent to the standy by queue... I'd rather have a return time.
> The reason I will have a DAS is because it is not "suitable" or "safe" (in my best interest) for me to be in the standby queue and those are "rough approximations."  Sometimes they are more accurate than other times.  And I have known MANY times where those times have been off....WAY OFF...and not in the guests' favor.



But that can happen in the FP queue as well, and most times the FP queue goes parallel to the standby queue.


----------



## gee1209

Went to mk today and after explaining that we were not able yo get fast pass for test track I was told that was my best option in mk.  So sad ...this trip is exhausting me and I'm tired of the staring when my son is unable to remain calm online.  It be just me having issues I'm sure.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Schmeck said:
			
		

> But that can happen in the FP queue as well, and most times the FP queue goes parallel to the standby queue.



I am not interested in arguing this point...but IMO the standby queue and FP queue are not 'always' equal in length.  And in "my" experience (and I spent a TON of time at WDW this year!) I never saw the FP queue have anywhere close to the same volume of people as the standby queue.  Not saying it "couldn't" happen but much more likely to encounter the larger volumes of people in standby.   This is a case of you see to your needs your way, and I'll see to my needs mine (and if I don't feel my needs are being met appropriately, I'll speak with a supervisor and they can assist with the situation and decide how to proceed.)  I will not put myself at risk.


----------



## KPeveler

cmwade77 said:


> The official rule is that if the wait time is 10 minutes or less, the guest will be sent directly to the appropriate queue, which is most likely not the stand by queue, as there may be reasons that the standby queue doesn't work for the individual, regardless of the length of wait. This is what is written on the Disney site that is SueMN has previously linked to.
> 
> It has been reported on here that some CMs are allowing people straight in when the line is a 15 minute wait or so, not seeing the point of making someone wait 5 minutes. But that is up to the CM.



My experience is in DL, not WDW, but I have been told to use the stand-by queue for a 10 minute wait, and when I told the CM that it was not safe for me (and explained why, which meant explaining my medical needs all over again at the attraction despite having a DAS in hand), I was told that I would have to go get a time for "NOW" to be allowed to use the FP queue (which was also a hill, but one without people, so I would do the wheeling all at once, then wait at the top).

This seems to be a point of confusion on both coasts, and seems to vary depending on the CM working the attraction.  Even Guest Relations did not seem to understand that it would be a problem for some people to wait in the stand-by queue even 10 minutes - that is may be the physical queue that is the problem and not the wait time.  It does not matter to me whether the queue for that attraction is 5 or 55 minutes - I cannot physically do it.

I think this is a learning point, as so much of the focus has been "wait time."  Sometimes there seems to be a CMs understanding that "waiting place" may be just as big or an even bigger issue.  This is something that, on both coasts, polite but detailed feedback to Guest Relations (make sure they are actually going to submit a report on it, that it is feedback for all future visits and not a complaint that a re-admit pass will fix) will help.  

The person I spoke with at Guest Relations had never considered why waiting for the Aladdin show would be a problem.  It has 4 fixed show times a day, and therefore no "wait time" to write on a DAS.  And when I asked "what do I do for the show" - no one had an answer.  I did insist that she make sure her supervisor send it up the chain, so that an answer can be decided for the future, not just for me but for others who want to see the Aladdin show with a DAS who cannot use the regular queue.

Basically, Disney cannot fix it until they know of an issue.  In this case, they need to have an answer they can give to Attractions CMs when a guest arrives with a 10 minute wait time and cannot use the stand-by queue.  

Since this is a major issue, apparently on both coasts (with GS telling people one thing, and Attractions doing another), I very much hope they have an answer quickly - both for the guests and the CMs' sakes!


----------



## KPeveler

I am sorry you are having such a rough time of it.

My biggest suggestion is this: simplify and restrict your phrasing to what will happen *in the lines*.  While it is true that too much sun exposure can cause a lupus flare, thereby accelerating the damage the disease does to your body, this is not something a CM may see as directly relating to the waiting in a queue.  

Anything stamina or mobility related and you will be directed to rent a wheelchair or scooter, which may or may not be helpful in your case.

I would not try to explain both your needs and your son's at the same time - the DAS is person specific and has a photo of the person it belongs to.  While you may both ride the same rides, the CM needs to know the needs of the person is belongs to only.

So think about what can happen in a line that is unsafe or impossible to deal with.  Think about your safety, your son's, and the safety of other guests in the queue.  I would ask again about a DAS for one or both of you - and if you do not get a satisfying reason why you are being denied, ask for a supervisor.

CMs are trained in how to give these out, and their entire focus is about the queues (for good or bad, this is the case) - not what happens on the ride or elsewhere in the park or your life.  They need to know exactly why you/your son cannot wait in the mainstream queue.  And focus your answers to the queue - this is the best advice I can give when asking for a DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

'Show wait' is less of an issue at WDW than at DL, I think.
Many of the WDW shows do have  a separated area of the queue for guests with mobility devices and have used them in the past with guests with other special needs.
Part of this is because they have limited numbers of wheelchair spots for each show, so they need to have a count of those who are needing those spots. 
Also WDW is setting up the shows for Fastpass Plus, so there is opportunity/mechanism to have a DAS Return Time. 

And, at WDW, since most attractions have Fastpass or Fastpass Plus, that is the access point that people are being sent into in most cases with a DAS Return Time. 
We are at WDW now and have experienced some 'go right in' for 15 minute posted wait times. I don't think it is totally random. It appears CMs issuing times can make a decision based on what is going on at the ride. We have gotten 10 minute Return Times for attractions with 20 minute waits.

We have noticed more of the red 'timing cards' being given out then usual and we have gotten one for an attraction where guests using mobility devices usually have an extra wait. I have also been asked several times how things seem to be going when I have either gotten a return time for DD or we had come back to use our Return Time.

I think considering the new program has been in effect less than a month, it is going fairly well and they are really trying to figure out what is an issue and what they might do to help with that issue.


----------



## mistysue

It might actually be better not to say his is specifically for ADHD. Not that its right, but it's a condition people roll their eyes at as a disability- likely from the past 20 years when it became the big stereotype of what people say to justify anything their kid does.
I have a child with an adhd diagnosis. I know its real and I am not saying I think its silly, but if you are saying he has adhd the CM might be less inclined to really listen to the rest of what you say.


----------



## DaisyD

stitchlovestink said:


> I am not interested in arguing this point...but IMO the standby queue and FP queue are not 'always' equal in length.  And in "my" experience (and I spent a TON of time at WDW this year!) I never saw the FP queue have anywhere close to the same volume of people as the standby queue.  Not saying it "couldn't" happen but much more likely to encounter the larger volumes of people in standby.   This is a case of you see to your needs your way, and I'll see to my needs mine (and if I don't feel my needs are being met appropriately, I'll speak with a supervisor and they can assist with the situation and decide how to proceed.)  I will not put myself at risk.



Not sure when you are going but we were there two weeks ago and the FP line was a wait in any attraction we went in of at least 10 min. Now, I'm not complaining on that as it was better then the stand by but it was still a wait. I had never seen it like that before and it was surprising. We had a FP to Pooh and the wait was 15 min.  We had a DAS pass to Haunted Mansion and it was over 15 min. Soaring was 20 min wait in the FP line.  At the Toy Story ride in DHS it was at the CM outside. FP lines were out of control and I wonder if it has to do with FP+.  Either way, not arguing either, but there might very well be a 10 min wait or more in FP depending on when you are going.


----------



## SueM in MN

DaisyD said:


> Not sure when you are going but we were there two weeks ago and the FP line was a wait in any attraction we went in of at least 10 min. Now, I'm not complaining on that as it was better then the stand by but it was still a wait. I had never seen it like that before and it was surprising. We had a FP to Pooh and the wait was 15 min.  We had a DAS pass to Haunted Mansion and it was over 15 min. Soaring was 20 min wait in the FP line.  At the Toy Story ride in DHS it was at the CM outside. FP lines were out of control and I wonder if it has to do with FP+.  Either way, not arguing either, but there might very well be a 10 min wait or more in FP depending on when you are going.


That is really very similar to our waits in the Fastpass Line over the years.

What we have seen on this trip (we are here now) is some technical issues and some issues with guest boarding that slowed things down more than usual (like guests debating at boarding which of their group will ride together in the same row).
We were in the unload area waiting for a wheelchair car at Buzz Lightyear for 2 complete ride cycles, so got a chance to watch quite a bit.
There were 2 cars broken on Buzz Lightyear with covers over the controls - that means 2 less cars of people for each cycle. There was also a ride technician working on Buzz and those 2 broken cars seemed to need a push to turn them at the final approach to the unload area. During the ride, we had at least 4 stops of 30 seconds each (probably for those 'uncooperative ride cars').

The original information about Fastpass was that the waits in the Fastpass line would usually not be longer than 15 minutes. Because the Fastpass return is a window of time, it's possible to get some ' bumps' where guests are still in their window, but not coming consistently to keep the line flooding steadily.
I personally would consider anything 15 minutes or less in the Fastpass Line to be the expected wait. We expect that some attractions that load in batches (like Soarin') to possibly be as long as 20 minutes in the Fastpass Line.

Almost every attraction return should fit into those expectations.


----------



## WantToGoNow

We were there beginning of October and a lot of times we have 5-10 min waits in the FP line.  Didn't think that was bad compared to the stand by.  My cousins family had been as seaworld and universal using the GKTW button and she kept asking if we were sure we were in the FP lines because she had no waits at those parks.


----------



## SueM in MN

What do you do in other situations to help him cope?

Those same things will help in WDW. Even if you do get a DAS for either you or him, it is not an immediate 'we go up to attraction and we get in immediately'
type of thing.

DAS holders (or someone in their party) at WDW take the DAS card to an attraction they want to go on and get a Return Time that is equal to 10 minutes less than the current standby swift time.
So, you will need to wait somewhere for that amount of time.

After the a Return Time has passed, you bring the DAS card back to the attraction and will be sent in to an appropriate entrance. This will usually be the Fastpass line, so will not be immediate access either. The wait there could be 5-20 minutes. 
So you still need to be prepared for waits.

I am going to move this thread into the WDW DAS thread since we are trying to keep most of the DAS discussion there.


----------



## SueM in MN

WantToGoNow said:


> We were there beginning of October and a lot of times we have 5-10 min waits in the FP line.  Didn't think that was bad compared to the stand by.  My cousins family had been as seaworld and universal using the GKTW button and she kept asking if we were sure we were in the FP lines because she had no waits at those parks.


Guest with GKTW buttons are often moved ahead of all guests (even others with disabilities), so I would expect them to have shorter waits.


----------



## AutisticAlice

SueM in MN said:


> They can have someone else take their DAS card yo the attraction and get a Return Time for them.
> That way they don't have to go up to the attraction and not ride.
> They can just go once, when it is time to board.





> Definitions of cognitive disability vary but are generally broad and include difficulties with mental tasks and/or processing.


  What I'm trying to say is, those with Cognitive issues aren't going to understand that. Even if you were to wait at a distance while mom or dad or whoever went up to the ride to get a return time, they aren't going to get that. They are still going to think that they are going on the ride now. You can't explain to them otherwise.  I also found this in a mom blog that someone had written:  





> Think DAS is a good plan for families with special needs children? Think again. Children with special needs dont always have the cognitive and/or verbal abilities to understand wait or return times, and can be sensitive to sensory stimuli, heat/humidity, loud and unpredictable noises, parades, fireworks, bands and horse-pulled trolleys in the middle of streets, which can culminate in epic meltdowns. (Of course, there will always be the guests who stare at our children as they melt down with whispers, disapproving glares, and disgust  the exact type of judgmental behavior parents took a vacation to escape from in the first place.) My family once rode the Its a Small World ride three times in a row, because Ethan started to become overwhelmed, and the ride calmed him. We cant do that now with the new system.


  People with these kind of issues, who were once able to enjoy this place... aren't going to have as good as a time as they used to. You have to remember that Disney parks are overstimulating enough for someone with a disability. Why add on to the stress of making them wait, especially when they don't understand the concept of having to come back later?


----------



## tkbbmom

SueM in MN said:


> Guest with GKTW buttons are often moved ahead of all guests (even others with disabilities), so I would expect them to have shorter waits.



What is GKTW?


----------



## Vidia2

gee1209 said:


> Hi this will be our 5th trip to disney since our son was diagnosed with ADHD.  Two years ago we had the gac and it did help us tremendously.  He has difficult inn standing on any type of lines without getting stressed...even when we food shop.  It becomes so hard to keep him from becoming handsy with me . Not hitting but pulling and touching.  Unfortunately I have lupus and I have joint issues. Here's my question...since the new das has been implemented I was wondering if I should request the pass.  Although my lupus is controlled either steroids the gac helped us both.  There is no need for the both of us getting a card since we go on the same rides.   We are leaving next Wednesday and staying until the following Tuesday so the parks aren't yo busy.  We pulled him out of school to help with the crowd levels. Any information is appreciated.



I have a suggestion that sometimes helps our son while waiting to not be quite so handsy.  We've tried portable devices but he usually still can have one hand free with those.  We often give him two small toys, one for each hand, which are too large to transfer to just one hand.  This helps with grabbing and pulling.  If he's not interested in the toys and there's more of an issue going on we have him keep his hands in his pockets.  These probably wouldn't work if there's impulsivity, tics or aggressiveness, which you didn't mention as being issues.


----------



## SueM in MN

tkbbmom said:


> What is GKTW?



GKTW stands for Give Kids the World - it is a place where many kids with life threatening illnesses stay on their Wish trips.


----------



## SueM in MN

AutisticAlice said:


> What I'm trying to say is, those with Cognitive issues aren't going to understand that. Even if you were to wait at a distance while mom or dad or whoever went up to the ride to get a return time, they aren't going to get that. They are still going to think that they are going on the ride now. You can't explain to them otherwise.  I also found this in a mom blog that someone had written:    People with these kind of issues, who were once able to enjoy this place... aren't going to have as good as a time as they used to. You have to remember that Disney parks are overstimulating enough for someone with a disability. Why add on to the stress of making them wait, especially when they don't understand the concept of having to come back later?


This is not a debate thread and we have asked that people not start debates here.
Any further debate posts will be deleted. If you want to debate, you can find many blogs (such as the one you quoted) where debating is welcome.
It is not welcome here.


----------



## tkbbmom

SueM in MN said:


> GKTW stands for Give Kids the World - it is a place where many kids with life threatening illnesses stay on their Wish trips.



Thanks -- I've heard of it I just didn't put the acronym with it.  Since it was mentioned in relation to Universal and Sea World I thought it was maybe their DAS version.


----------



## cmwade77

SueMN, I was wondering if you could put the official Disney link for guests with disabilities in the first post? 

I have been told that as changes are made to the system they will be updating that page and I think it might be helpful to go to for the latest information. I tried looking through the thread, but couldn't find the link. This might be good on the DL thread too. Just a thought.


----------



## IndianaPrincess

I made a post to the lady who is at disneyworld and it is no longer here. Can someone help me understand what happened to my reply?


----------



## RubySlippers

Nevermind.....sigh.....


----------



## itsdisneytime

pm if necessary but I really need to have this way dumbed down.   

In 2009 I had cancer and went through treatments, I thought I was not going to live to see another year so I took my daughter to Disney as we had been doing every year since she was born. 

I used a GAC for the first time ever, since it was she and I traveling alone & I was very symptomatic from my treatments I needed to be near a restroom far to frequently to stand in excessive lines ( I will not go further into it ).    

I am really having a hard time digesting this new system.    The beauty of the GAC for me as a person with a disability with a small child was that we were able to go through the fp lanes and finish a park in about 1/2 a day and I could go back and rest at the hotel.   

How is it fair to those who genuinely need this pass to have to wait the wait time minus 10 min for each ride?   That means they will be unable to do anything but wait in a will call line or something and you can only go one ride to the next?  You cant get a couple times lined up to just knock them out and get out of the park?


----------



## SueM in MN

itsdisneytime said:


> pm if necessary but I really need to have this way dumbed down.
> 
> In 2009 I had cancer and went through treatments, I thought I was not going to live to see another year so I took my daughter to Disney as we had been doing every year since she was born.
> 
> I used a GAC for the first time ever, since it was she and I traveling alone & I was very symptomatic from my treatments I needed to be near a restroom far to frequently to stand in excessive lines ( I will not go further into it ).
> 
> I am really having a hard time digesting this new system.    The beauty of the GAC for me as a person with a disability with a small child was that we were able to go through the fp lanes and finish a park in about 1/2 a day and I could go back and rest at the hotel.
> 
> How is it fair to those who genuinely need this pass to have to wait the wait time minus 10 min for each ride?   That means they will be unable to do anything but wait in a will call line or something and you can only go one ride to the next?  You cant get a couple times lined up to just knock them out and get out of the park?


If you have not read post one of this thread, that is where the FAQs are.


----------



## curemyreed

KPeveler said:


> My experience is in DL, not WDW, but I have been told to use the stand-by queue for a 10 minute wait, and when I told the CM that it was not safe for me (and explained why, which meant explaining my medical needs all over again at the attraction despite having a DAS in hand), I was told that I would have to go get a time for "NOW" to be allowed to use the FP queue (which was also a hill, but one without people, so I would do the wheeling all at once, then wait at the top).
> 
> This seems to be a point of confusion on both coasts, and seems to vary depending on the CM working the attraction.  Even Guest Relations did not seem to understand that it would be a problem for some people to wait in the stand-by queue even 10 minutes - that is may be the physical queue that is the problem and not the wait time.  It does not matter to me whether the queue for that attraction is 5 or 55 minutes - I cannot physically do it.
> 
> I think this is a learning point, as so much of the focus has been "wait time."  Sometimes there seems to be a CMs understanding that "waiting place" may be just as big or an even bigger issue.  This is something that, on both coasts, polite but detailed feedback to Guest Relations (make sure they are actually going to submit a report on it, that it is feedback for all future visits and not a complaint that a re-admit pass will fix) will help.
> 
> The person I spoke with at Guest Relations had never considered why waiting for the Aladdin show would be a problem.  It has 4 fixed show times a day, and therefore no "wait time" to write on a DAS.  And when I asked "what do I do for the show" - no one had an answer.  I did insist that she make sure her supervisor send it up the chain, so that an answer can be decided for the future, not just for me but for others who want to see the Aladdin show with a DAS who cannot use the regular queue.
> 
> Basically, Disney cannot fix it until they know of an issue.  In this case, they need to have an answer they can give to Attractions CMs when a guest arrives with a 10 minute wait time and cannot use the stand-by queue.
> 
> Since this is a major issue, apparently on both coasts (with GS telling people one thing, and Attractions doing another), I very much hope they have an answer quickly - both for the guests and the CMs' sakes!



@KPeveler---I know you are busy moderating along with your everyday life. 
But something struck me in your post. For one issue, you noted even Guest Relations didn't seem to understand it was a problem. How can they notify their supervisors of a problem if they don't recognize there is one? Hearing this causes me to be concerned that higher-level decision makers may not be aware of an issue that needs to be addressed. Do you think you should email or snail mail Disney to ensure this issue is known & understood?

Like you and others here, I understand that I may need to provide GR in the park with feedback of problems I encounter as they work on perfecting the DAS system. This way they can work to fix unforeseen issues. But if I get the impression that GR doesn't grasp the problem or is not physically writing it down to pass up the chain, then I think I would want to send an email or letter to  confirm my concerns have a chance to be noted.


----------



## SueM in MN

curemyreed said:


> @KPeveler---I know you are busy moderating along with your everyday life.
> But something struck me in your post. For one issue, you noted even Guest Relations didn't seem to understand it was a problem. How can they notify their supervisors of a problem if they don't recognize there is one? Hearing this causes me to be concerned that higher-level decision makers may not be aware of an issue that needs to be addressed. Do you think you should email or snail mail Disney to ensure this issue is known & understood?
> 
> Like you and others here, I understand that I may need to provide GR in the park with feedback of problems I encounter as they work on perfecting the DAS system. This way they can work to fix unforeseen issues. But if I get the impression that GR doesn't grasp the problem or is not physically writing it down to pass up the chain, then I think I would want to send an email or letter to  confirm my concerns have a chance to be noted.


I am not sure that it is an issue on both coasts - from what I have been reading, it us more of a DL issue. 
If you have an issue, I would recommend writing clearly and concisely what the issue is. 

And, their answer may be to get a Return Time for 'now' if the wait is 10 minutes or less.


----------



## Schmeck

SueM in MN said:


> And, at WDW, since most attractions have Fastpass or Fastpass Plus, that is the access point that people are being sent into in most cases with a DAS Return Time.
> We are at WDW now and have experienced some 'go right in' for 15 minute posted wait times. I don't think it is totally random. It appears CMs issuing times can make a decision based on what is going on at the ride. We have gotten 10 minute Return Times for attractions with 20 minute waits.



So the DAS is still a bit like an unlimited FP as one never is sent into the standby queue, even if the wait is less than 15 minutes? To me, that means the wait time with a DAS is much less than the standby wait when the wait is below 16 minutes.


----------



## cmwade77

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> I am not sure that it is an issue on both coasts - from what I have been reading, it us more of a DL issue.
> If you have an issue, I would recommend writing clearly and concisely what the issue is.
> 
> And, their answer may be to get a Return Time for 'now' if the wait is 10 minutes or less.


But they won't issue a Return Time if the wait time is under 15 minutes. So, there needs to be some communication between GR and the attractions CMs about this.


----------



## cmwade77

Schmeck said:
			
		

> So the DAS is still a bit like an unlimited FP as one never is sent into the standby queue, even if the wait is less than 15 minutes? To me, that means the wait time with a DAS is much less than the standby wait when the wait is below 16 minutes.



Not really, the alternate queues usually have a wait of 10-15 minutes.


----------



## SueM in MN

cmwade77 said:


> But they won't issue a Return Time if the wait time is under 15 minutes. So, there needs to be some communication between GR and the attractions CMs about this.


I was saying that might be what the answer turns out to be. 
And, it sounds like KPeveler was possibly given a 'now' return time. 


Schmeck said:


> So the DAS is still a bit like an unlimited FP as one never is sent into the standby queue, even if the wait is less than 15 minutes? To me, that means the wait time with a DAS is much less than the standby wait when the wait is below 16 minutes.


People may be sent into either Fastpass or regular queue if the wait is less than 15 minutes. It would depend on the attraction. 

And, that doesn't necessarily mean a shorter wait


----------



## connie254

I want make sure I understand the DAS card. I got the GAC for my son, and want to know exactly how it works, for his sake.

Say we go to Jungle Cruise and the wait time is 45 minutes.  The CM writes on the card (current time + 45 minutes).  We can go see Tiki birds, ride Aladdin's Magic Carpet and if it is now that time, we check in with the FP Cm who confirms that it is time to be used, crosses off that time and we use the FP line.  If the wait is less than 15 minutes, we may/may not have to have card.


----------



## IndianaPrincess

IndianaPrincess said:


> I made a post to the lady who is at disneyworld and it is no longer here. Can someone help me understand what happened to my reply?



Anyone?


----------



## lovethattink

IndianaPrincess said:


> Anyone?



It could be a technical issue or if you didn't follow the thread rules or quoted someone who didn't, there is a possibility it was removed.


----------



## aaarcher86

itsdisneytime said:


> pm if necessary but I really need to have this way dumbed down.  In 2009 I had cancer and went through treatments, I thought I was not going to live to see another year so I took my daughter to Disney as we had been doing every year since she was born.  I used a GAC for the first time ever, since it was she and I traveling alone & I was very symptomatic from my treatments I needed to be near a restroom far to frequently to stand in excessive lines ( I will not go further into it ).  I am really having a hard time digesting this new system.    The beauty of the GAC for me as a person with a disability with a small child was that we were able to go through the fp lanes and finish a park in about 1/2 a day and I could go back and rest at the hotel.  How is it fair to those who genuinely need this pass to have to wait the wait time minus 10 min for each ride?   That means they will be unable to do anything but wait in a will call line or something and you can only go one ride to the next?  You cant get a couple times lined up to just knock them out and get out of the park?



Basically, those with a DAS are asked to wait just like guests without a DAS. They are able to do so more comfortably. Also, during your wait you're welcome to ride other rides, shop, eat, see shows, do whatever you'd like. Using FP+ to schedule rides ahead of time is also something to look into. You can have 1 DAS return time on the card at a time. 

While it was nice to get more done in less time, that wasn't the original intent of the GAC.


----------



## WantToGoNow

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> Guest with GKTW buttons are often moved ahead of all guests (even others with disabilities), so I would expect them to have shorter waits.



They did not move them ahead at Disney.  As a matter of fact very few cm's acknowledged that they were on a wish trip.  We stayed with them the entire day at the MK.  They chose to not use their other two days ay Disney.


----------



## aaarcher86

connie254 said:


> I want make sure I understand the DAS card. I got the GAC for my son, and want to know exactly how it works, for his sake.  Say we go to Jungle Cruise and the wait time is 45 minutes.  The CM writes on the card (current time + 45 minutes).  We can go see Tiki birds, ride Aladdin's Magic Carpet and if it is now that time, we check in with the FP Cm who confirms that it is time to be used, crosses off that time and we use the FP line.  If the wait is less than 15 minutes, we may/may not have to have card.



If the standby line is 45 minutes you would be given a return time of 45 min - 10 min.... So 35 min total. You can do whatever you want while you wait and you can come back at any point after 35 minutes is up. 

15 minutes is kind of a toss up as to if you'll have to wait 5 minutes or not.


----------



## lovethattink

WantToGoNow said:


> They did not move them ahead at Disney.  As a matter of fact very few cm's acknowledged that they were on a wish trip.  We stayed with them the entire day at the MK.  They chose to not use their other two days ay Disney.



At Disney, it is the Genie lanyard that shows the attraction cm that a person is on their MAW trip.


----------



## SueM in MN

connie254 said:


> I want make sure I understand the DAS card. I got the GAC for my son, and want to know exactly how it works, for his sake.
> 
> Say we go to Jungle Cruise and the wait time is 45 minutes.  The CM writes on the card (current time + 45 minutes).  We can go see Tiki birds, ride Aladdin's Magic Carpet and if it is now that time, we check in with the FP Cm who confirms that it is time to be used, crosses off that time and we use the FP line.  If the wait is less than 15 minutes, we may/may not have to have card.


The Return Time you are given is based on the current wait time in the Stamdby Line for that attraction. If the Standby Time is 10 minutes or less, they will allow you to enter right away. If it is 15 minutes, they may allow you in right away or may give you a return time.
If it is more than 10 minutes, you will be issued a Return Time for 10 minutes less than the current wait.
So, for example, if the Standby wait time is currently 30 minutes, the CM will write down the current time, the current wait time and a Return Time for 20 minutes after the current time.
Current Time: 12:38
Current Wait: 30 minutes
Return Time: 12:58

DAS Return Times can be used any time after the Return Time, but you can't get another Return Time until you either use that time by going on the attraction or cancel the time by crossing it off. (An unused Return Time is considered 'active' and a guest can only have one active Return Time at a time).


WantToGoNow said:


> They did not move them ahead at Disney.  As a matter of fact very few cm's acknowledged that they were on a wish trip.  We stayed with them the entire day at the MK.  They chose to not use their other two days ay Disney.


I was responding to you mentioning that at Sea World and Universal, they never had to wait. 


lovethattink said:


> At Disney, it is the Genie lanyard that shows the attraction cm that a person is on their MAW trip.


There was information that they would use a special Genie lanyard for guests on Wish trips. 
I have not seen one yet, so don't know if they changed their plan or the lanyards were not ready/not distributed yet. 
We saw one family last week with colored MAW buttons. They had the Give Kids the World logo, the family's name and the dates of the trip. They were sitting next to us at the Indiana Jones Stunt show. 

With all the buttons people have at WDW for celebrating things, those MAW buttons might blend in and not be noticed as much.


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> There was information that they would use a special Genie lanyard for guests on Wish trips.
> I have not seen one yet, so don't know if they changed their plan or the lanyards were not ready/not distributed yet.
> We saw one family last week with colored MAW buttons. They had the Give Kids the World logo, the family's name and the dates of the trip. They were sitting next to us at the Indiana Jones Stunt show.
> 
> With all the buttons people have at WDW for celebrating things, those MAW buttons might blend in and not be noticed as much.



I saw one a couple weeks ago. I'm not sure if it comes as a lanyard or the person placed it into a lanyard. But it looked like it came that way. I wish I would have written down what it looked like at the time, because now I'm not remembering that well. And we had spend a long time with the MAW child and her mother as they asked us many questions since this was their first trip ever. If I remember correctly, it was Genie from Aladdin and his lamp.


----------



## WantToGoNow

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> The Return Time you are given is based on the current wait time in the Stamdby Line for that attraction. If the Standby Time is 10 minutes or less, they will allow you to enter right away. If it is 15 minutes, they may allow you in right away or may give you a return time.
> If it is more than 10 minutes, you will be issued a Return Time for 10 minutes less than the current wait.
> So, for example, if the Standby wait time is currently 30 minutes, the CM will write down the current time, the current wait time and a Return Time for 20 minutes after the current time.
> Current Time: 12:38
> Current Wait: 30 minutes
> Return Time: 12:58
> 
> DAS Return Times can be used any time after the Return Time, but you can't get another Return Time until you either use that time by going on the attraction or cancel the time by crossing it off. (An unused Return Time is considered 'active' and a guest can only have one active Return Time at a time).
> 
> I was responding to you mentioning that at Sea World and Universal, they never had to wait.
> 
> There was information that they would use a special Genie lanyard for guests on Wish trips.
> I have not seen one yet, so don't know if they changed their plan or the lanyards were not ready/not distributed yet.
> We saw one family last week with colored MAW buttons. They had the Give Kids the World logo, the family's name and the dates of the trip. They were sitting next to us at the Indiana Jones Stunt show.
> 
> With all the buttons people have at WDW for celebrating things, those MAW buttons might blend in and not be noticed as much.



They had a solid purple lanyard.  This was the day before the DAS rolled out.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Is this the longest running thread on this board?  If not what is?


----------



## bookgirl

NYDisneyKid said:


> Is this the longest running thread on this board?  If not what is?



The fall free dining is on it's fourth thread.

There is a thread on the community board that is years old.  The AKL lite one I believe.

This thread is new and relatively small (probably because it actually serves a small population in relationship to the overall number of people on the Dis), however it may have a long future ahead as the system evolves over the next year or so.


----------



## SueM in MN

cmwade77 said:


> SueMN, I was wondering if you could put the official Disney link for guests with disabilities in the first post?
> 
> I have been told that as changes are made to the system they will be updating that page and I think it might be helpful to go to for the latest information. I tried looking through the thread, but couldn't find the link. This might be good on the DL thread too. Just a thought.


Yes - I thought I had done that, but it's not in either thread. (I need to get rid of underling as formatting). 
I also need to add links to the Guidebook for Cognitive Disabilities  - at the time I started the thread, the guidebook was not out yet.

I will need to wait until I can use both the computer and the iPad. Right now, I am using my DD's iPad that she has as a communication device.


----------



## kaytieeldr

NYDisneyKid said:


> Is this the longest running thread on this board?  If not what is?


The Wish Trippers Unite thread is on Volume Six. While the current thread has only been active since March http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3084932, the original thread began in 2007. And the Wheelchair/Accessible Rooms thread is still active from 2006!


----------



## ArielRae

Just picked up DS's DAS card today at the Guest services outside of the MK. I was able to had them a paper where I had DS's needs written down so I didn't have to say it out loud. They read the paper and told me he qualified and went thru the speal on how it works. Then he came out and took DS's picture for the card. Printed out the card and We were on our way. Hope this helps those wondering about being able to hand a letter over rather then say it out loud incase the person needing the card is sensitive to that.


----------



## lovethattink

Glad things went well for you. Have a great trip!


----------



## livndisney

NYDisneyKid said:


> Is this the longest running thread on this board?  If not what is?



The Disboutique thread is on part 30 and has been ongoing since 2007 I think.


----------



## ksso32006

SueM in MN said:


> There was information that they would use a special Genie lanyard for guests on Wish trips.
> I have not seen one yet, so don't know if they changed their plan or the lanyards were not ready/not distributed yet.
> We saw one family last week with colored MAW buttons. They had the Give Kids the World logo, the family's name and the dates of the trip. They were sitting next to us at the Indiana Jones Stunt show.
> 
> With all the buttons people have at WDW for celebrating things, those MAW buttons might blend in and not be noticed as much.



We went on my sons MAW trip right after the change to the new DAS card.  We received a Blue Genie laminated figure that indicated he was on his MAW trip.  The purple lanyard someone mentioned is actually the one from Universal, but its the only one you're given.   Most CM's had never seen the laminated Genie before since we were there the first week it was being used. Most all CM's had heard about it, however some were puzzled and had to physically hold it & read it. It did allow us to go into the Fast Pass line at every attraction.


----------



## SueM in MN

ksso32006 said:


> We went on my sons MAW trip right after the change to the new DAS card.  We received a Blue Genie laminated figure that indicated he was on his MAW trip.  The purple lanyard someone mentioned is actually the one from Universal, but its the only one you're given.   Most CM's had never seen the laminated Genie before since we were there the first week it was being used. Most all CM's had heard about it, however some were puzzled and had to physically hold it & read it. It did allow us to go into the Fast Pass line at every attraction.


Thanks. 
I will be looking for people with those. Like I said, the only MAW group we saw had colored pins with GKTW logo, their name and dates. 
Did you get one Genie figure for your group? 
Because I wonder if someone else in the group had it on and I just did not see it?


----------



## ksso32006

SueM in MN said:


> Thanks.
> I will be looking for people with those. Like I said, the only MAW group we saw had colored pins with GKTW logo, their name and dates.
> Did you get one Genie figure for your group?
> Because I wonder if someone else in the group had it on and I just did not see it?



The Genie is literally just a Blue Genie (from Aladdin) shaped out of a flimsy plastic material that has a spot punched on the top to clip to a lanyard (which funnily enough, they don't provide, so we used the universal one).  The plastic is definitely not strong enough to withstand being clipped for 3 days, so my guess is that maybe theirs broke and was probably being help in a pocket or something. Same thing happened to ours halfway through the first day.  There is no way to get a replacement if yours breaks so I had to get creative on attaching ours to the lanyard the rest of the time.  
Yes, it is one figure for the group.   Maybe an adult was wearing it so it didn't get broke.  My son was adamant that he wear his since it was his wish!


----------



## 2girlsmom

As an FYI for folks, this weekend at WDW, on wait times less than 20 minutes, we were frequently instructed to get in standby line even when showing her pass (she carries it herself and LIKES to show it). I knew she was mostly okay with 20 minute waits so didn't push the issue, but it is not what their t&c seems to say, nor what we experienced LAST weekend, (at that point, lines under 10 we were put in FP line, lines over 10 we were given a return time that was usually standby minus 10-15 minutes) and were then put in FP when we returned). We did have one line that did not move for 5+ minutes at all (spaceship earth, so you know that is unusual for it to completely stop for extended time) at which point she became restless and started picking at the chain, etc. and we ended up leaving the line so that she would not get out of control.


----------



## delmar411

2girlsmom said:


> As an FYI for folks, this weekend at WDW, on wait times less than 20 minutes, we were frequently instructed to get in standby line even when showing her pass (she carries it herself and LIKES to show it). I knew she was mostly okay with 20 minute waits so didn't push the issue, but it is not what their t&c seems to say, nor what we experienced LAST weekend, (at that point, lines under 10 we were put in FP line, lines over 10 we were given a return time that was usually standby minus 10-15 minutes) and were then put in FP when we returned). We did have one line that did not move for 5+ minutes at all (spaceship earth, so you know that is unusual for it to completely stop for extended time) at which point she became restless and started picking at the chain, etc. and we ended up leaving the line so that she would not get out of control.



We used the card just yesterday at the MK and never were instructed to get into the standby line.  No issues at all.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

For anyone concerned about needing/getting a DAS for your Disney trip I HIGHLY recommend emailing them. I did this last week due to my son. I received a phone call today from one of their Corporate CMs in the Disabilities office. She answered all of my questions. She also gave me a direct line to her for any additional questions or if we have problems with the system while we are there!


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

FrugalFashionista said:


> For anyone concerned about needing/getting a DAS for your Disney trip I HIGHLY recommend emailing them. I did this last week due to my son. I received a phone call today from one of their Corporate CMs in the Disabilities office. She answered all of my questions. She also gave me a direct line to her for any additional questions or if we have problems with the system while we are there!



I would like to speak to someone who is knowledgeable on the subject at Disney. Which email did you use?


----------



## Talking Hands

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I would like to speak to someone who is knowledgeable on the subject at Disney. Which email did you use?


 See PM I sent you


----------



## FrugalFashionista

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I would like to speak to someone who is knowledgeable on the subject at Disney. Which email did you use?



I used the standard Disability.Services@DisneyParks.com I stated my son's specific needs (sensory, spatial, fixed thought process, and voiding habits) and asked specifics around when and where I could get a DAS. With his fixed thought process I was very concerned about having to go to GS as soon as we got there when he would be expecting to go straight to rides. I also didn't want to waste his "good" time (mornings are much better than afternoons) waiting in line for a DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

ksso32006 said:


> The Genie is literally just a Blue Genie (from Aladdin) shaped out of a flimsy plastic material that has a spot punched on the top to clip to a lanyard (which funnily enough, they don't provide, so we used the universal one).  The plastic is definitely not strong enough to withstand being clipped for 3 days, so my guess is that maybe theirs broke and was probably being help in a pocket or something. Same thing happened to ours halfway through the first day.  There is no way to get a replacement if yours breaks so I had to get creative on attaching ours to the lanyard the rest of the time.
> Yes, it is one figure for the group.   Maybe an adult was wearing it so it didn't get broke.  My son was adamant that he wear his since it was his wish!


Thanks. 
I actually saw a whole bunch if them today at Epcot. 
There was a group of people with disabilities from and organization called Dream Flight. 
http://dreamflight.org/what-is-dreamflight-childrens-charity
Here's a link to a British TV story about this years trip:
http://www.itv.com/news/central/story/2013-10-21/children-off-to-disney-world-on-the-dreamflight/
That group had lots of them and theirs looked pretty good shape. 

I also saw a couple of other individual families with one.


----------



## SueM in MN

FrugalFashionista said:


> I used the standard Disability.Services@DisneyParks.com I stated my son's specific needs (sensory, spatial, fixed thought process, and voiding habits) and asked specifics around when and where I could get a DAS. With his fixed thought process I was very concerned about having to go to GS as soon as we got there when he would be expecting to go straight to rides. I also didn't want to waste his "good" time (mornings are much better than afternoons) waiting in line for a DAS.


That is the address they have posted on their website and also in the Guidebook for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities. 

Glad to hear they were helpful to you.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

FrugalFashionista said:


> I used the standard Disability.Services@DisneyParks.com I stated my son's specific needs (sensory, spatial, fixed thought process, and voiding habits) and asked specifics around when and where I could get a DAS. With his fixed thought process I was very concerned about having to go to GS as soon as we got there when he would be expecting to go straight to rides. I also didn't want to waste his "good" time (mornings are much better than afternoons) waiting in line for a DAS.



Thanks!


----------



## Flinger

We arrive on Saturday afternoon, but don't plan to really go to the parks until Sunday morning. My fear is it will be quite crowded Sunday morning at the DAS window. Is there any way I can take my daughter late Saturday afternoon or evening to MK and get a DAS without burning a 5 day hopper pass day? If so, how do I make sure they don't dock my hopper day?


----------



## livndisney

Flinger said:


> We arrive on Saturday afternoon, but don't plan to really go to the parks until Sunday morning. My fear is it will be quite crowded Sunday morning at the DAS window. Is there any way I can take my daughter late Saturday afternoon or evening to MK and get a DAS without burning a 5 day hopper pass day? If so, how do I make sure they don't dock my hopper day?



Go to a Guest Service window outside one of the park entrances.


----------



## SueM in MN

Flinger said:


> We arrive on Saturday afternoon, but don't plan to really go to the parks until Sunday morning. My fear is it will be quite crowded Sunday morning at the DAS window. Is there any way I can take my daughter late Saturday afternoon or evening to MK and get a DAS without burning a 5 day hopper pass day? If so, how do I make sure they don't dock my hopper day?



Copied from post 1 of this thread (DAS FAQs)

You can go to Guest Relations outside of Any Theme Park without entering the park.
You do need to go thru the security bag checkpoint to get to the outside of the park Guest Relations, but you don't need to actually enter the park. Once you are actually in the park area, look for Guest Relations in the 'wall' of the buildings that make up the outside wall of the park.

MK
Outside of the park Guest Relations is to the right when you face the front of the park after you go thru the bag check point. 
Inside of the park Guest Relations is on the left in City Hall after you pass under the train station.
Epcot 
Outside of the park Guest Relations is almost straight across from the monorail exit, on the right side of the park entrance. Bag check is closer to the left side of the park entrance; after going thru bag check, go right past the ticket booths and you will find it.
Inside of the park Guest Relations is to the left, after you pass Spaceship Earth.
There is also a Guest Relations booth at the International Gateway, but it appears they may NOT be issuing DAS cards there. 
DHS and AK
Outside of the park Guest Relations is to the left as you face the park entrance.
Inside the park Guest Relations is also to the left, soon after you pass thru to actually enter the park.


----------



## Erin1700

livndisney said:


> Go to a Guest Service window outside one of the park entrances.



Is there one at the back entrance to Epcot?


----------



## SueM in MN

Erin1700 said:


> Is there one at the back entrance to Epcot?


Yes. 
You can also go there. I thought I had edited it to say that people had gotten DAS cards there, but it still says they may not be issuing them there.
The whole list is in my post about 2 posts up from this.


----------



## Lsdolphin

ArielRae said:


> Just picked up DS's DAS card today at the Guest services outside of the MK. I was able to had them a paper where I had DS's needs written down so I didn't have to say it out loud. They read the paper and told me he qualified and went thru the speal on how it works. Then he came out and took DS's picture for the card. Printed out the card and We were on our way. Hope this helps those wondering about being able to hand a letter over rather then say it out loud incase the person needing the card is sensitive to that.



Great idea! I am going next week with my nephew and he does not need me to cue his behaviors by hearing me refer to the reasons he can't always wait in a line. I would rather not ask for trouble!  When we were able to have a GAC I never told him what it allowed us to I would just pull it out when necessary.


----------



## Lsdolphin

My nephew has multiple disabilities including ASD, BiPolar, OCD, ADHD, and vision issues.  Bottom line although he is ambulatory he has poor balance and depth perception issues which make it difficult for him to access rides with moving walkways and/or steps.  In the past the GAC has allowed us the opportunity to ask the CM for assistance and sometimes access alternate entrances to ride.   Adam is over 6 ft tall and it is sometimes difficult for me to hold his arm to support and guide him onto ride without him becoming panicky.

This assistance has not necessarily resulted in shorter wait times but has provided a place to wait where we are not closely surrounded by a large number of people. Also the CM have stopped a ride to allow us to board.  Under the new DAS system will we still be able to get the same kind of assistance?

The 3 fastpass+ allocation is probably all we would need providing he will be ready to go on a particular ride at the time on our pass.  but I would like to be prepared.


----------



## Erin1700

Not knowing exactly how the new DASC will work + not knowing how my fp+ choices will work out + my son and his issues = a very very stressed out mom!!!  

I am not looking forward to our trip at all.  We leave 12/3.


----------



## lanejudy

Lsdolphin said:


> My nephew has multiple disabilities including ASD, BiPolar, OCD, ADHD, and vision issues.  Bottom line although he is ambulatory he has poor balance and depth perception issues which make it difficult for him to access rides with moving walkways and/or steps.  In the past the GAC has allowed us the opportunity to ask the CM for assistance and sometimes access alternate entrances to ride.   Adam is over 6 ft tall and it is sometimes difficult for me to hold his arm to support and guide him onto ride without him becoming panicky.
> 
> This assistance has not necessarily resulted in shorter wait times but has provided a place to wait where we are not closely surrounded by a large number of people. Also the CM have stopped a ride to allow us to board.  Under the new DAS system will we still be able to get the same kind of assistance?
> 
> The 3 fastpass+ allocation is probably all we would need providing he will be ready to go on a particular ride at the time on our pass.  but I would like to be prepared.



My understanding is that if you simply wish to have the moving walkways slowed/stopped and/or to avoid stairs, then you just need to mention it to the first CM you see at each attraction.  There is no need for a DAS, which is basically to provide an alternative waiting area.  If your son requires an alternative waiting area in addition to having the moving walkways slowed/stopped and avoiding stairs, then you should go to Guest Relations and discuss those issues specific to his waiting.

Please note that it is against WDW policy for CMs to physically (hands-on) assist a guest entering/exiting a ride vehicle.  Can another person come with you to help support and guide him?

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> My understanding is that if you simply wish to have the moving walkways slowed/stopped and/or to avoid stairs, then you just need to mention it to the first CM you see at each attraction.  There is no need for a DAS, which is basically to provide an alternative waiting area.  If your son requires an alternative waiting area in addition to having the moving walkways slowed/stopped and avoiding stairs, then you should go to Guest Relations and discuss those issues specific to his waiting.
> 
> Please note that it is against WDW policy for CMs to physically (hands-on) assist a guest entering/exiting a ride vehicle.  Can another person come with you to help support and guide him?
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


Agree with what lanejudy wrote. That is what Disney's new DAS procedure says to do.
If you have not read post one of this thread, the DAS FAQs in that post are a good place to start.

We are here now, with DD in a wheelchair. We have seen people who did not have wheelchairs using the same boarding area as us at Haunted Mansion, Toy Story Mania and Buzz Lightyear. 
In one case, one of the people had a cane (so did have visible need) and in another case, they were right behind us and I heard them explain they needed the walkway stopped because of balance issues.


----------



## lovethattink

Erin1700 said:


> Not knowing exactly how the new DASC will work + not knowing how my fp+ choices will work out + my son and his issues = a very very stressed out mom!!!
> 
> I am not looking forward to our trip at all.  We leave 12/3.



I understand how frustrating unknowns can be. You have almost a month to research and figure out what will work out best for your son. 

I don't know what your son's issues are, but these are things that helped us.

1. Get the DAS the day before you need it, if possible.
(We went at night when ds would not be out in the heat or sun.)

2. Have someone wait in the GS line while ds and someone else walk around or look at things. Then join you when it's your turn at the counter.
(Our wait was 35 minutes, by the time we got to the counter, ds was DONE. Lesson learned and didn't do that again.)

3. Use a runner to get times so that ds doesn't have to walk away from attractions and go back to them.

4. Pay attention to current wait times and plan DAS and FP- accordingly. 
(Obviously, this can't be done ahead of time, but it worked out great for our son on Monday evening. He and dh got a FP- for Buzz. I got a return time for Enchanted Tales. We returned to Enchanted tales, then headed to Buzz. Stopped at Pooh and got a wait time, then proceeded to Buzz. We didn't, but since we were in the window to get a new FP- time, we could have stopped by one of the machines and got one for Dumbo, Under the Sea, or Philharmagic before going to Buzz.

Hope this helps. Things went very well for us Monday. It's been hit or miss with ds and the DAS depending on how he is that particular day. Monday and the first day went very well though.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

lovethattink said:


> I understand how frustrating unknowns can be. You have almost a month to research and figure out what will work out best for your son.
> 
> I don't know what your son's issues are, but these are things that helped us.
> 
> 1. Get the DAS the day before you need it, if possible.
> (We went at night when ds would not be out in the heat or sun.)
> 
> 2. Have someone wait in the GS line while ds and someone else walk around or look at things. Then join you when it's your turn at the counter.
> (Our wait was 35 minutes, by the time we got to the counter, ds was DONE. Lesson learned and didn't do that again.)
> 
> 3. Use a runner to get times so that ds doesn't have to walk away from attractions and go back to them.
> 
> 4. Pay attention to current wait times and plan DAS and FP- accordingly.
> (Obviously, this can't be done ahead of time, but it worked out great for our son on Monday evening. He and dh got a FP- for Buzz. I got a return time for Enchanted Tales. We returned to Enchanted tales, then headed to Buzz. Stopped at Pooh and got a wait time, then proceeded to Buzz. We didn't, but since we were in the window to get a new FP- time, we could have stopped by one of the machines and got one for Dumbo, Under the Sea, or Philharmagic before going to Buzz.
> 
> Hope this helps. Things went very well for us Monday. It's been hit or miss with ds and the DAS depending on how he is that particular day. Monday and the first day went very well though.



I hope I manage all this o.k. next week. I feel like I'm organized. Well maybe not as much as some on DISboards with a binder and all, but I've got an itinerary to start with, which will clearly change for my ASD boy, but something to start with. It's just every time I hear someone describe their day with DAS I get dizzy trying to follow it! Lol! 
How is everyone keeping all this straight in there minds while in the parks?


----------



## Lsdolphin

SueM in MN said:


> Agree with what lanejudy wrote. That is what Disney's new DAS procedure says to do.
> If you have not read post one of this thread, the DAS FAQs in that post are a good place to start.
> 
> We are here now, with DD in a wheelchair. We have seen people who did not have wheelchairs using the same boarding area as us at Haunted Mansion, Toy Story Mania and Buzz Lightyear.
> In one case, one of the people had a cane (so did have visible need) and in another case, they were right behind us and I heard them explain they needed the walkway stopped because of balance issues.



Thank you so much!  We will be arriving next Thurs. but of course I have not told my nephew yet so hard to keep my mouth shut when I am so excited!


----------



## DannyDisneyFreak

I haven't read through this entire thread, I actually couldn't make it through the first post. I have lots of questions and sad about the new system but hey what are you gonna do? 

I'm part of an agency that takes individuals with developmental disabilities on vacations who otherwise wouldn't be able to travel on their own. I escort a group of 8 people to WDW once a year, along with my fiancé who accompanies the groups with me we travel in a group of 10. The size of our group puts us in a different situation, we don't have one person with a disability and 9 other people, we have 8 folks with special needs and 2 who are there to accompany them. In the past with GAC we would get 2 cards for the group, with the new system would we get 8 or 10 cards? I can find this very time consuming having to get all the cards stamped with a return time (if that's even how it works, I'm not sure). I know another group just like ours went last month and they only got to experience half of what they normally do. It's sad because I feel with the new system it forces you to do more commando planning which is very difficult with a group of our size and dynamic. Getting our group from point A to point B probably takes 3 times as long as others so returning for fastpass times or these new wait times means we will have to stay closer and experience less. I'm not trying to complain but I'm wondering what suggestions anyone may have to make the new system run smoothly for our group. Also we sometimes have someone in a wheel chair as part out our group, I've hear their access is different but limited to how many can ride with them. How would a wheelchair and group of 10 work? I hope I followed the guidelines in my post. Thanks.


----------



## IndianaPrincess

Can someone assist me with how the DAS works with character meet and greets at Disneyworld. We went to Disneyland last month and the kids didn't get to meet any characters unless we just ran into them on the street (they do not have any means to use the DAS for characters there).

So I understand that if the character has a fastpass available, then you can get a return time. I am having trouble finding which characters this applies to. Please tell me if I have this right...

At Magic Kingdom, you can get a return time for Mickey and the four princesses at Princess Faire and Enchanted Tales with Belle (not a meet and greet but you get close to a character so I'm putting it on my list).  Ariel does not have fastpass, the Sideshow characters does not have fastpass, the fairies do not have fastpass. Merida??? Am I missing anyone or anyplace?

Okay next question - For the princesses, would we need to get a return time twice? I haven't been there but I get the feeling that it is 2 and 2, not 4.  

THANK YOU!


----------



## englishrose47

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread, I actually couldn't make it through the first post. I have lots of questions and sad about the new system but hey what are you gonna do?
> 
> I'm part of an agency that takes individuals with developmental disabilities on vacations who otherwise wouldn't be able to travel on their own. I escort a group of 8 people to WDW once a year, along with my fiancé who accompanies the groups with me we travel in a group of 10. The size of our group puts us in a different situation, we don't have one person with a disability and 9 other people, we have 8 folks with special needs and 2 who are there to accompany them. In the past with GAC we would get 2 cards for the group, with the new system would we get 8 or 10 cards? I can find this very time consuming having to get all the cards stamped with a return time (if that's even how it works, I'm not sure). I know another group just like ours went last month and they only got to experience half of what they normally do. It's sad because I feel with the new system it forces you to do more commando planning which is very difficult with a group of our size and dynamic. Getting our group from point A to point B probably takes 3 times as long as others so returning for fastpass times or these new wait times means we will have to stay closer and experience less. I'm not trying to complain but I'm wondering what suggestions anyone may have to make the new system run smoothly for our group. Also we sometimes have someone in a wheel chair as part out our group, I've hear their access is different but limited to how many can ride with them. How would a wheelchair and group of 10 work? I hope I followed the guidelines in my post. Thanks.


Dan you said it well !!I am another escort for the same agency and our situation is differnt  . I do know we can ger multiple cards  that would be for 5 each . Our situation is similar to anyone traveling alone with someone who needs a DAS. Running ahead leaves the other with all 8 , so really not an option. As Dan says Commando style planning is needed  and of course there is no one we will be able to do as much. We used to Park Hop but that is pretty much out now !! I totally understand the need for the change, but am just trying to figure out how to give the "Guys" the most experience possible. I did not know before that CMs were NOT allowed to assist. But if they would stop the belt we could manage !


----------



## pixietwin

I cannot read through 80 plus pages of comments.  But this is how I feel...I have multiple disabilities and my husband has MS.  In 2010 we both went and used a GAC card. Since I cannot sit or stand for long periods of time, it really made the trip bearable.  I just cannot wait in lines.  I have to use the ECV the whole trip.  We had reservations at Poly for Feb 2014 before the announcement of the new disability changes.  But after this, we are cancelling our trip.  I have good memories.  I wish we could go back but we cannot handle the new requirements of getting the fast pass.  I read how many people use 'runners' to go back and forth to pick up the fast passes.  Can't do this.  So we're sad to cancel the trip but do so knowing our limitations.


----------



## englishrose47

pixietwin said:


> I cannot read through 80 plus pages of comments.  But this is how I feel...I have multiple disabilities and my husband has MS.  In 2010 we both went and used a GAC card. Since I cannot sit or stand for long periods of time, it really made the trip bearable.  I just cannot wait in lines.  I have to use the ECV the whole trip.  We had reservations at Poly for Feb 2014 before the announcement of the new disability changes.  But after this, we are cancelling our trip.  I have good memories.  I wish we could go back but we cannot handle the new requirements of getting the fast pass.  I read how many people use 'runners' to go back and forth to pick up the fast passes.  Can't do this.  So we're sad to cancel the trip but do so knowing our limitations.



I know of others who are doing the same thing !


----------



## lovethattink

CaraMiaBelle said:


> I hope I manage all this o.k. next week. I feel like I'm organized. Well maybe not as much as some on DISboards with a binder and all, but I've got an itinerary to start with, which will clearly change for my ASD boy, but something to start with. It's just every time I hear someone describe their day with DAS I get dizzy trying to follow it! Lol!
> How is everyone keeping all this straight in there minds while in the parks?



I'm sure you'll be fine. You already know it's going to be more work on your behalf and you'll get less accomplished in the same amount of time. There is so much magic at Disney besides the attractions. You'll probably begin to notice how much you've missed, once you stop and smell the roses trying to pass the time away. There is much attention to detail. If your son is anything like mine, mine loves that attention to detail and gets thrilled about those little things. 

We went to the MK last night. I think we've got this down pat now.
-arrived in the park at 5:45. I went for return time at JC. Dh and ds took their time going to the castle to wait for the 6:15 holiday show.
-I met up with them and we watched the show.
-After the show we got a FP- for Winnie the Pooh
-rode JC
-Got a return time for the Cinderella M&G
-Played one portal of Sorcerers
-Stopped behind the Christmas store and picked up new packs or sorcerer's cards. They were handing out the Halloween cards and last year's Christmas card!
-Went for return time for Cinderella. The FP line was huge. I asked the cm if she had any idea how long the wait would be. She said not an exact time, but possible a half hour wait. I had two kids with ASD with me. One was already pacing and hitting the wall, so we got out of line.
-Rode Winnie the Pooh using our FP
-Stand by for IASM was 5 minutes. Got in the w/c queue. Our wait for a boat to transfer into was approx. 15 minutes.
-ate dinner at the Columbia Harbour House.
-Stand by for Pirates was 5 minutes. Rode pirates.
-went home

The park was packed, and I felt it was a very successful visit with going on rides within a short window. Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom kept ds occupied in between. We were there about 4 hours and we accomplished more than we usually do. 




IndianaPrincess said:


> Can someone assist me with how the DAS works with character meet and greets at Disneyworld. We went to Disneyland last month and the kids didn't get to meet any characters unless we just ran into them on the street (they do not have any means to use the DAS for characters there).
> 
> So I understand that if the character has a fastpass available, then you can get a return time. I am having trouble finding which characters this applies to. Please tell me if I have this right...
> 
> At Magic Kingdom, you can get a return time for Mickey and the four princesses at Princess Faire and Enchanted Tales with Belle (not a meet and greet but you get close to a character so I'm putting it on my list).  Ariel does not have fastpass, the Sideshow characters does not have fastpass, the fairies do not have fastpass. Merida??? Am I missing anyone or anyplace?
> 
> Okay next question - For the princesses, would we need to get a return time twice? I haven't been there but I get the feeling that it is 2 and 2, not 4.
> 
> THANK YOU!



Character M&G with DAS can only be done at meets that have the FP+ queue open and a posted time in place. There are only a limited number of M&G that meet this criteria. Ex. Mickey & Minnie at AK and MK, the princesses at Fairytale Hall, Character Spot in Epcot, am I missing any?

Yes, for the princesses there are two separate entrances. You would need a return time for Cinderella and Aurora, then another return time for Rapunzel and Snow White.



englishrose47 said:


> Dan you said it well !!I am another escort for the same agency and our situation is differnt  . I do know we can ger multiple cards  that would be for 5 each . Our situation is similar to anyone traveling alone with someone who needs a DAS. Running ahead leaves the other with all 8 , so really not an option. As Dan says Commando style planning is needed  and of course there is no one we will be able to do as much. We used to Park Hop but that is pretty much out now !! I totally understand the need for the change, but am just trying to figure out how to give the "Guys" the most experience possible. I did not know before that CMs were NOT allowed to assist. But if they would stop the belt we could manage !



Rosie, I haven't tried to go it alone with JJ yet. But I can't imagine going without a runner. I'm exhausted this morning after all my running around last night. I covered a lot of territory, but I need the exercise.

Dan, I suggest you call or email Disney and see what they suggest. 

I learned something new last night about the Jungle Cruise. And it actually made things work better. When I got a return time for JC, the cm informed me that I need to ask for a rope boat. This way the boat is tied to the dock in such a way that it doesn't rock. JJ was able to get right in with assistance from us, sure made the transfer much easier the three of us. I got in the boat and assisted, dh assisted him from outside. In the past, we were lifting him into the rocking boat, I worried about him getting a foot stuck between the boat and dock, and it hurt our backs. The time before he stayed in the w/c, but that isn't necessary since he CAN transfer. Now we know to ask for the rope boat.


----------



## delmar411

IndianaPrincess said:


> Can someone assist me with how the DAS works with character meet and greets at Disneyworld. We went to Disneyland last month and the kids didn't get to meet any characters unless we just ran into them on the street (they do not have any means to use the DAS for characters there).
> 
> So I understand that if the character has a fastpass available, then you can get a return time. I am having trouble finding which characters this applies to. Please tell me if I have this right...
> 
> At Magic Kingdom, you can get a return time for Mickey and the four princesses at Princess Faire and Enchanted Tales with Belle (not a meet and greet but you get close to a character so I'm putting it on my list).  Ariel does not have fastpass, the Sideshow characters does not have fastpass, the fairies do not have fastpass. Merida??? Am I missing anyone or anyplace?
> 
> Okay next question - For the princesses, would we need to get a return time twice? I haven't been there but I get the feeling that it is 2 and 2, not 4.
> 
> THANK YOU!



From the top of my head, you should be able to get a return time for:

Ariel's grotto (she has FP+)
Mickey
Fairies ( it has a time to return and we've used the old GAC there before.. You go in the exit...I have not used the new card there so I'd just ask how it is handled now)
Belle
Cinderella and friend
Rapunzel and friend

I think that is it.  Supposedly anything that has a standby wait time posted is something you can get a return time for so jus ask if you a character M&G with a posted wait time.


----------



## Schmeck

DannyDisneyFreak said:


> I haven't read through this entire thread, I actually couldn't make it through the first post. I have lots of questions and sad about the new system but hey what are you gonna do?
> 
> I'm part of an agency that takes individuals with developmental disabilities on vacations who otherwise wouldn't be able to travel on their own. I escort a group of 8 people to WDW once a year, along with my fiancé who accompanies the groups with me we travel in a group of 10. The size of our group puts us in a different situation, we don't have one person with a disability and 9 other people, we have 8 folks with special needs and 2 who are there to accompany them. In the past with GAC we would get 2 cards for the group, with the new system would we get 8 or 10 cards? I can find this very time consuming having to get all the cards stamped with a return time (if that's even how it works, I'm not sure). I know another group just like ours went last month and they only got to experience half of what they normally do. It's sad because I feel with the new system it forces you to do more commando planning which is very difficult with a group of our size and dynamic. Getting our group from point A to point B probably takes 3 times as long as others so returning for fastpass times or these new wait times means we will have to stay closer and experience less. I'm not trying to complain but I'm wondering what suggestions anyone may have to make the new system run smoothly for our group. Also we sometimes have someone in a wheel chair as part out our group, I've hear their access is different but limited to how many can ride with them. How would a wheelchair and group of 10 work? I hope I followed the guidelines in my post. Thanks.



The DAS time does not expire until you use it, so you can take your time getting there. If the FP queue is wheelchair accessible (and most are) then that is the queue you will be in. The Cm at each attraction will instruct you on where to go and what to do. It can vary from hour to hour, depending on wait time, etc.


----------



## doberlady

Do you go to the ride that you want a return time for to have them write the return time on your card.

I read there are kiosks-  are there several or at least 1 in each area?


----------



## kaytieeldr

pixietwin said:


> I cannot read through 80 plus pages of comments.  But this is how I feel...I have multiple disabilities and my husband has MS.  In 2010 we both went and used a GAC card. Since I cannot sit or stand for long periods of time, it really made the trip bearable.  I just cannot wait in lines.  I have to use the ECV the whole trip.  We had reservations at Poly for Feb 2014 before the announcement of the new disability changes.  But after this, we are cancelling our trip.  I have good memories.  I wish we could go back but we cannot handle the new requirements of getting the fast pass.  I read how many people use 'runners' to go back and forth to pick up the fast passes.  Can't do this.  So we're sad to cancel the trip but do so knowing our limitations.


Since you have the ECV, couldn't you go on ahead of your husband and get a return time? Then, when he catches up with you, either do something else in the area until your time comes? Or get the retrn time then meet him somewhere and do a different attraction/show?


----------



## kaytieeldr

doberlady said:


> Do you go to the ride that you want a return time for to have them write the return time on your card.
> 
> I read there are kiosks-  are there several or at least 1 in each area?


Kiosks are at Disneyland; the return times at Walt Disney World are assigned at each attraction.


----------



## SueM in MN

doberlady said:


> Do you go to the ride that you want a return time for to have them write the return time on your card.
> 
> I read there are kiosks-  are there several or at least 1 in each area?


If you have not read post 1 of this thread, I would recommend checking it out.
It has FAQs about DAS, specific to WDW.


----------



## 1girln3boys

I'm thinking of requesting a DAS for my bday trip. In the past we've gotten the GAC for my son Nd used FPs for rides he didn't want to ride. But now that we can only use FP+ I think I might request one. I don't mind waiting but I have fibromyalgia and standing still for a long period of time causes me pain in my legs. So I have to keep moving. And no I can't just get a wheel chair bc sitting for to long causes my back to hurt. I'm always in pain but it gets worse being still I have to move.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

lovethattink said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine. You already know it's going to be more work on your behalf and you'll get less accomplished in the same amount of time. There is so much magic at Disney besides the attractions. You'll probably begin to notice how much you've missed, once you stop and smell the roses trying to pass the time away. There is much attention to detail. If your son is anything like mine, mine loves that attention to detail and gets thrilled about those little things.
> 
> We went to the MK last night. I think we've got this down pat now.
> -arrived in the park at 5:45. I went for return time at JC. Dh and ds took their time going to the castle to wait for the 6:15 holiday show.
> -I met up with them and we watched the show.
> -After the show we got a FP- for Winnie the Pooh
> -rode JC
> -Got a return time for the Cinderella M&G
> -Played one portal of Sorcerers
> -Stopped behind the Christmas store and picked up new packs or sorcerer's cards. They were handing out the Halloween cards and last year's Christmas card!
> -Went for return time for Cinderella. The FP line was huge. I asked the cm if she had any idea how long the wait would be. She said not an exact time, but possible a half hour wait. I had two kids with ASD with me. One was already pacing and hitting the wall, so we got out of line.
> -Rode Winnie the Pooh using our FP
> -Stand by for IASM was 5 minutes. Got in the w/c queue. Our wait for a boat to transfer into was approx. 15 minutes.
> -ate dinner at the Columbia Harbour House.
> -Stand by for Pirates was 5 minutes. Rode pirates.
> -went home
> 
> The park was packed, and I felt it was a very successful visit with going on rides within a short window. Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom kept ds occupied in between. We were there about 4 hours and we accomplished more than we usually do.
> 
> I learned something new last night about the Jungle Cruise. And it actually made things work better. When I got a return time for JC, the cm informed me that I need to ask for a rope boat. This way the boat is tied to the dock in such a way that it doesn't rock. JJ was able to get right in with assistance from us, sure made the transfer much easier the three of us. I got in the boat and assisted, dh assisted him from outside. In the past, we were lifting him into the rocking boat, I worried about him getting a foot stuck between the boat and dock, and it hurt our backs. The time before he stayed in the w/c, but that isn't necessary since he CAN transfer. Now we know to ask for the rope boat.



It sounds like you were still able to get a lot done! I just worry because I know I'm not organized and have trouble thinking ahead at what DAS we might need to grab. I suppose once I do it a few times maybe I will figure it out.
Yes, my son is totally distracted by all the little things in life. There should be PLENTY to keep him busy. 
Thanks for all your help and advice...it means a lot.


----------



## LocaRoja

We're just back from a week in DW.  My 7 yo has autism and getting through the rides this week was no problem without a DAS.  We never waited more than 20 minutes to get on any ride at any park all week long.  Sure, I saw rides with standby times up to 90 minutes for the headliners during the day; we just did those at rope drop and used FP+ during the day.  We pulled paper FP only two times over the week (both times for Test Track); the 3 FP+ reservations/day were plenty for us else wise during this time of year.  Every single night this week we were there, Magic Kingdom was empty by 8:30 pm and rides were literally walk on and/or ride over and over again (teacups/dumbo/carousel/etc).  We had to wait for Enchanted Tales with Belle to get enough people to run a show several times. If you can come during a less busy time of year, enjoy the parks at opening and closing, and use FP and a sensible touring strategy, you can have a great vacation.


----------



## SueM in MN

LocaRoja said:


> We're just back from a week in DW.  My 7 yo has autism and getting through the rides this week was no problem without a DAS.  We never waited more than 20 minutes to get on any ride at any park all week long.  Sure, I saw rides with standby times up to 90 minutes for the headliners during the day; we just did those at rope drop and used FP+ during the day.  We pulled paper FP only two times over the week (both times for Test Track); the 3 FP+ reservations/day were plenty for us else wise during this time of year.  Every single night this week we were there, Magic Kingdom was empty by 8:30 pm and rides were literally walk on and/or ride over and over again (teacups/dumbo/carousel/etc).  We had to wait for Enchanted Tales with Belle to get enough people to run a show several times. If you can come during a less busy time of year, enjoy the parks at opening and closing, and use FP and a sensible touring strategy, you can have a great vacation.



We just got back last night and found the same.


----------



## paisleys

SueM in MN said:


> We just got back last night and found the same.



This is great news! Glad you both found the passes worked and had a great time


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

LocaRoja said:


> We're just back from a week in DW.  My 7 yo has autism and getting through the rides this week was no problem without a DAS.  We never waited more than 20 minutes to get on any ride at any park all week long.  Sure, I saw rides with standby times up to 90 minutes for the headliners during the day; we just did those at rope drop and used FP+ during the day.  We pulled paper FP only two times over the week (both times for Test Track); the 3 FP+ reservations/day were plenty for us else wise during this time of year.  Every single night this week we were there, Magic Kingdom was empty by 8:30 pm and rides were literally walk on and/or ride over and over again (teacups/dumbo/carousel/etc).  We had to wait for Enchanted Tales with Belle to get enough people to run a show several times. If you can come during a less busy time of year, enjoy the parks at opening and closing, and use FP and a sensible touring strategy, you can have a great vacation.



Great news! Glad you had a great trip. I hope my "strategy" works just as well as yours!
It would be nice to not need DAS at all either for my 7 year old ASD boy. I'm just not sure how things will go since we've never been on vacation, let alone Disney! He has a lot of anxiety and honestly, I don't think he will want to go on too many of the headliners anyway. I think the only headliners we have on our "list" are TSM, Buzz, possibly Soarin', Enchanted Tales with Belle  and the Mermaid ride I think are the ones that would have longer lines. I'm no sure on our choices for DHS. Here's hoping the low crowds stay low for next week (that is why I chose this week after all) and we can come back with a  great report as well!


----------



## lovethattink

Saturday and Sunday were particularly busy at WDW due to the last weekend of F&W Festival, the Veteran's Day weekend, the start of the Christmas decorations and shows, and the Food and Wine 1/2 Marathon.

We went to MK both Saturday and Sunday. Saturday, when we passed by Epcot their parking lot was full due to the run. So many more people were going to MK.

We had successful evenings at both. Didn't stay on property, so didn't have magic bands. Saturday is described above.

And last night was we covered more attractions in a shorter period of time alternating between FP- and DAS. We arrived just before 5:30pm to MK and left the park during the fireworks. During those 3 and a half hours we rode Tomorrowland Speedway, Buzz, Dumbo, Pooh and ate supper at Pecos Bills. 

Alternating between FP- and DAS we covered the same amount of attractions in the same amount of time as prior with the GAC. The only difference was the amount of foot traffic required in me running for passes and return times. The waiting time for ds was filled with him playing Sorerers of the Magic Kingdom and eating supper; so he had no idea he was waiting.

Speedway - DAS - return time 6:15
Buzz - FP- with return time 6:55 to 7:55
Pooh - DAS - return time 7:12
Dumbo - FP - return time 7:45 to 8:45

The longest actual waiting time for ds was 30 minutes waiting to get onto the ferry to get back to the TTC. But he was sound asleep in his w/c and again had no idea.


----------



## englishrose47

lovethattink said:


> -
> 
> Rosie, I haven't tried to go it alone with JJ yet. But I can't imagine going without a runner. I'm exhausted this morning after all my running around last night. I covered a lot of territory, but I need the exercise.
> 
> Dan, I suggest you call or email Disney and see what they suggest.
> 
> .



I did call and was told the agency should send more escorts  But I also emailed and they replied and said I would be contacted  in a week or 2 !! I do think that knowing  ahead of time next year will be easier  as I would make dining ressie more carefully and have a better idea of what FP+ times would work for us . Also will pay close attention to Crowd Calendar in the planning . I am sure Disney will have fine tuned the system by then and made some accomadations


----------



## sharadoc

We're probably starting our trip at Epcot around 5pm on our arrival day. Can anyone tell me if the CMs there have gotten better? Should we do the GS outside the park or inside? Or choose another park? We want to hop over to DHS that night, maybe we should just go there.

Just wondering, do they observe your kid and how they handle waiting in the GS line to decide if they deserve a DAS? 

Another idea, any chance we could start a new version of this thread each month? Keep the first page FAQ but share current stories of requesting and using the DAS since circumstances are different from week to week - crowds, parties, etc.

Thanks Sue!


----------



## livndisney

sharadoc said:


> We're probably starting our trip at Epcot around 5pm on our arrival day. Can anyone tell me if the CMs there have gotten better? Should we do the GS outside the park or inside? Or choose another park? We want to hop over to DHS that night, maybe we should just go there.
> 
> Just wondering, do they observe your kid and how they handle waiting in the GS line to decide if they deserve a DAS?
> 
> Another idea, any chance we could start a new version of this thread each month? Keep the first page FAQ but share current stories of requesting and using the DAS since circumstances are different from week to week - crowds, parties, etc.
> 
> Thanks Sue!



We just had a GS CM at Epcot give us completely wrong information about how/where DAS is used.  I am not sure they are all "up to speed" yet.


----------



## 1girln3boys

Anyone know how Hollywood Studios in handling DAS. I really don't want them to give me a hard time or just tell me to rent a wheelchair because that won't help me as I can't sit for long periods of time and I can't stand still for long periods of time either. I really have to keep moving. I don't even stay still in my sleep .


----------



## Badamon

Please forgive me if this is a repeat question. 
Is there guest relations for a DAS in DTD? Hoping to "take care of business" well outside of the parks prior to our first full day. I do realize we can go to GR outside of the entrance to the parks, but was hoping to spend our first day getting our groceries done and then visiting DTD. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SueM in MN

Badamon said:


> Please forgive me if this is a repeat question.
> Is there guest relations for a DAS in DTD? Hoping to "take care of business" well outside of the parks prior to our first full day. I do realize we can go to GR outside of the entrance to the parks, but was hoping to spend our first day getting our groceries done and then visiting DTD. Thanks for the info.



No.
Guest Relations at Downtown Disney can't issue DAS cards.
You need to be at one of the 4 theme parks to request a DAS card. 
Sounds like you already know there are GR outside the entrance to each park. 
If you need more exact locations of where those are, they are listed in post 1 of this thread, along with other FAQs about DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

1girln3boys said:


> Anyone know how Hollywood Studios in handling DAS. I really don't want them to give me a hard time or just tell me to rent a wheelchair because that won't help me as I can't sit for long periods of time and I can't stand still for long periods of time either. I really have to keep moving. I don't even stay still in my sleep .


All the parks are using the same guidelines listed in post one of this thread.

If a wheelchair will not meet your needs, it's up to you to explain what additions needs are not met by using a wheelchair.

That said, using a mobility device in line is the only way to get a seat, some of the Fastpass lines may require standing in one place while waiting and there is a list of attractions on page 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs (near the top of this board) that include a standing wait for everyone.


----------



## Tink575

After much soul searching we are going down Dec 2 - 18. We were there when the DAS started in Oct as well. I did get a card, after much hassle, when you are visually impaired that is all they see/ listen to. The worst experience was at GR outside DHS and yes I did report it!

That said, does the whole procedure start over when renewing a card? If so I may just not even bother and save my blood pressure, we can look at holiday decorations at the resorts and go to Universal..


----------



## lovethattink

Tink575 said:


> After much soul searching we are going down Dec 2 - 18. We were there when the DAS started in Oct as well. I did get a card, after much hassle, when you are visually impaired that is all they see/ listen to. The worst experience was at GR outside DHS and yes I did report it!
> 
> That said, does the whole procedure start over when renewing a card? If so I may just not even bother and save my blood pressure, we can look at holiday decorations at the resorts and go to Universal..



Yes, twice my son's has been renewed. It was a very simple process for him. All information transferred to the new card, except the picture. Each time a new picture needed to be taken.


----------



## SueM in MN

Tink575 said:


> After much soul searching we are going down Dec 2 - 18. We were there when the DAS started in Oct as well. I did get a card, after much hassle, when you are visually impaired that is all they see/ listen to. The worst experience was at GR outside DHS and yes I did report it!
> 
> That said, does the whole procedure start over when renewing a card? If so I may just not even bother and save my blood pressure, we can look at holiday decorations at the resorts and go to Universal..



There was no record kept in the old GAC process.  

The DAS cards have a number, specific to that person, assigned to that card. They also have a QR Code on the card that can be read (or eventually will be able to be read - that part was not ready the last I heard).

So, once you have had a DAS card, there us a record to access about your needs, which makes the renewal process much easier


----------



## sharadoc

livndisney said:


> We just had a GS CM at Epcot give us completely wrong information about how/where DAS is used.  I am not sure they are all "up to speed" yet.



Does that mean they didn't issue one, or told you to go somewhere else?


----------



## lovethattink

englishrose47 said:


> I did call and was told the agency should send more escorts  But I also emailed and they replied and said I would be contacted  in a week or 2 !! I do think that knowing  ahead of time next year will be easier  as I would make dining ressie more carefully and have a better idea of what FP+ times would work for us . Also will pay close attention to Crowd Calendar in the planning . I am sure Disney will have fine tuned the system by then and made some accomadations



Not exactly the answer you were hoping for when you called. Hopefully things will get figured out. Crowd levels, temperature, times of day, all make big differences.


----------



## Schmeck

1girln3boys said:


> Anyone know how Hollywood Studios in handling DAS. I really don't want them to give me a hard time or just tell me to rent a wheelchair because that won't help me as I can't sit for long periods of time and I can't stand still for long periods of time either. I really have to keep moving. I don't even stay still in my sleep .



I'd rethink the wheelchair - you don't have to sit in it all the time. You could push it when you needed to walk, sit in it when you needed to sit. You don't have to be in it for the entire time, but you would have a guaranteed place to sit if you needed one.


----------



## 1girln3boys

Schmeck said:


> I'd rethink the wheelchair - you don't have to sit in it all the time. You could push it when you needed to walk, sit in it when you needed to sit. You don't have to be in it for the entire time, but you would have a guaranteed place to sit if you needed one.



But I don't need to sit. I need to move. It's my legs that hurt even when sitting. Believe me you don't want to sit next to me in theater I don't sit still. So when standing in line I would be adjust my legs and moving a lot. Crossing them over, bouncing them up and down and just what ever it takes. And sitting makes my back hurt. Like right now sitting in the car waiting for my daughter my back is hurting. I'm in constant pain. It's no fun. So with a DAS I can get a return time. If I could use FP then that's what I would do but that's not an option any more. Wish it was .


----------



## disney david

1girln3boys said:


> But I don't need to sit. I need to move. It's my legs that hurt even when sitting. Believe me you don't want to sit next to me in theater I don't sit still. So when standing in line I would be adjust my legs and moving a lot. Crossing them over, bouncing them up and down and just what ever it takes. And sitting makes my back hurt. Like right now sitting in the car waiting for my daughter my back is hurting. I'm in constant pain. It's no fun. So with a DAS I can get a return time. If I could use FP then that's what I would do but that's not an option any more. Wish it was .



If you can't sit and it hurts to sit and it better to stand why you need a das what other needs that a das might meet would you need one.


----------



## 1girln3boys

disney david said:


> If you can't sit and it hurts to sit and it better to stand why you need a das what other needs that a das might meet would you need one.


Because of staying still standing in line and being in 1 place for a long period of time my legs would hurt. The line moves to slowly for to long of a time and I would be in pain. With a return time I could move through the line longer and then move on.


----------



## Schmeck

1girln3boys said:


> But I don't need to sit. I need to move. It's my legs that hurt even when sitting. Believe me you don't want to sit next to me in theater I don't sit still. So when standing in line I would be adjust my legs and moving a lot. Crossing them over, bouncing them up and down and just what ever it takes. And sitting makes my back hurt. Like right now sitting in the car waiting for my daughter my back is hurting. I'm in constant pain. It's no fun. So with a DAS I can get a return time. If I could use FP then that's what I would do but that's not an option any more. Wish it was .



So what are you expecting to do while you wait for the DAS return time that you couldn't do in the queue? You'll need a very clear reason/explanation to give to the CM. People can do all that you just explained in the queue. Also, most queues are in constant motion, so no standing still, except for shows.


----------



## SueM in MN

1girln3boys said:


> But I don't need to sit. I need to move. It's my legs that hurt even when sitting. Believe me you don't want to sit next to me in theater I don't sit still. So when standing in line I would be adjust my legs and moving a lot. Crossing them over, bouncing them up and down and just what ever it takes. And sitting makes my back hurt. Like right now sitting in the car waiting for my daughter my back is hurting. I'm in constant pain. It's no fun. So with a DAS I can get a return time. *If I could use FP then that's what I would do but that's not an option any more. Wish it was *.


if you get a DAS Card, the CM in Guest Relations will explain that it is meant to be used along with  Fastpass. 
Not sure why you are thinking Fastpass is no longer an option.


----------



## cmwade77

Schmeck said:


> I'd rethink the wheelchair - you don't have to sit in it all the time. You could push it when you needed to walk, sit in it when you needed to sit. You don't have to be in it for the entire time, but you would have a guaranteed place to sit if you needed one.


A few comments about this from someone who has had to simply bring an empty chair to someone:

With no weight, it often tips back
I once had different security CMs stop me a total of 5 times in about 500 feet. Asking if it's my chair, if the person I was taking it to needed first aid, etc.
People tend not see wheelchairs with someone in them and they really don't see them when they are empty.
On the occasion that someone does notice the empty chair, they will either make EXTREMELY rude comments or run and jump into the chair (yes, while it is moving and yes, I had this happen)
Depending on your height, it can mean you are contantly bent over for a majority of the trip.
Like I said, all of these things happened in a very short distance (500 feet or less) and all in one incident (aside from needing to be bent over for the entire trip of course).

I am not saying that a wheelchair is not the right course, but that these factors need to be taken into consideration when people just say use a wheelchair, there are situations where a wheelchair would normally help, but due to issues like these make it an impractical solution for some people.


----------



## mmbl

Schmeck said:


> I'd rethink the wheelchair - you don't have to sit in it all the time. You could push it when you needed to walk, sit in it when you needed to sit. You don't have to be in it for the entire time, but you would have a guaranteed place to sit if you needed one.



My DH went to get a card , we have had the GAC; disabilities are bit readily apparent but he gave her a quick run down and the CM at MK kept telling my DH to get a w/c or EVC when he clearly didn't need one! After her being pretty insistent, I finally said "w/c and ECV should be a last resort; he simply can't run to make the hour time frame on the FP sometimes;  are you not going to give him the disability card?"   She finally backed down, realizing if he had the w/c, she'd have to give him the card anyway. I was ready to call a supervisor. She had a lot of nerve suggesting how he handle his disability. Most people prefer the least restrictive alternative and for him, that means simply not running! With the DAS card, it pretty much worked like the old fast pass when you got a return time but could then get there anytime after the time listed. You can only have one attraction 'active' at a time, but that's fine with us~ at least we aren't running!


----------



## Wishes Count

mmbl said:


> She finally backed down, realizing if he had the w/c, she'd have to give him the card anyway. I was ready to call a supervisor. She had a lot of nerve suggesting how he handle his disability.



Actually, a card is not needed at all for those utilizing a wheelchair/EVC for mobility concerns. So even if he had the wheelchair he wouldn't have automatically gotten the card.

I see a lot of frustrations from guests when asking what type of assistance they need. As it has been said on here many times over saying "I can't stand in line", "I can't wait in line" is not enough to get you a card. Some CM's may probe further, but the immediate response for I can't stand/walk is that can be accommodated by a wheelchair or ECV, as those are mobility concerns. And the DAS is not issued for mobility.

If you have other concerns you must explain those as well.  Now I didn't read if you posted what your DH condition was and this isn't directed at you, more general. But I know from my experience on the other end that guests do not always share all the information outright. And like I said some CMs may ask follow up questions other may simply take your first answer of 'I can't stand" and direct you to FP and the courtesy wheelchairs at the attractions


----------



## Aljo

A friend who just called Disney (she's going in a few weeks, and is going through chemo) has been told as of Nov 1 GAC cards have been discontinued.  i find this hard to believe as the new system was just implemented recently, anyone know about this?

thanks so much!


----------



## keishashadow

SueM in MN said:


> There was no record kept in the old GAC process.
> 
> The DAS cards have a number, specific to that person, assigned to that card. They also have a QR Code on the card that can be read (or eventually will be able to be read - that part was not ready the last I heard).
> 
> So, *once you have had a DAS card, there us a record to access about your needs, which makes the renewal process much easier*


 
We were told to bring the card issued in October back for next trip (Jan '14) and that as long as nothing had changed as to medical condition(s) the overall process would be shorter.  

As with the old GAC, I assume a 2nd card will need to be issued, along with a new picture and cursory verification of information already provided.  We only had two people in our party the 1st time but a total of 5 people will be in our group in January so we'd have to update it anyway.


----------



## Rowanonfire

I didn't think it was "the DAS is NOT issued for mobility" I thought it was simply "The DAS is not issued for mobility problems that can be solved by a wheelchair or ECV."

I understand entirely what the post a few above is saying as I have the exact same issues. Sitting or standing, including very slow walking, for an extended period of time is a NIGHTMARE. The only difference with me is, I DO have a mobility device. But that's because sometimes I have no choice but to use it in places like themeparks as my legs simply give up. However, me and my doctors both know that sitting in a wheelchair only makes my condition worse and I'm meant avoid using it whenever I possible can as my muscles stiffen.

I'll probably ask for a DAS. What do I expect it to help with? It will allow me to keep moving as I need to and stop me from becoming immobile. If I tell GR that a wheelchair will make my condition worse and they honestly refuse to give me any other help then honestly I'd be really disappointed in Disney.


----------



## SueM in MN

Aljo said:


> A friend who just called Disney (she's going in a few weeks, and is going through chemo) has been told as of Nov 1 GAC cards have been discontinued.  i find this hard to believe as the new system was just implemented recently, anyone know about this?
> 
> thanks so much!


Your friend is confused.....
or the CM she talked to was confused about what she was asking.

GACs (Guest Assistance Cards) were discontinued on October 8, 2013.

The new program DAS (Disability Access Service) began on October 9, 2013.
The FAQs about DAS cards is post one of this thread and is accurate.
We just came back from WDW on November 9. My youngest daughter had a DAS card and we used it last on November 8. It worked just the way it is outlined in post 1 of this thread.
I can tell you for sure that it is not discontinued.

Some people thought GACs ( and now, DAS Cards) were/are given for certain diagnosis. That is not and was not ever the case. What is important is the needs the person has related to their disability, not their diagnosis.

My guess is that your friend may have asked about GACs for 'cancer' or 'chemo' and was told been told GACs were discontinued and that there was not a card for cancer or chemo.


----------



## delmar411

keishashadow said:


> We were told to bring the card issued in October back for next trip (Jan '14) and that as long as nothing had changed as to medical condition(s) the overall process would be shorter.
> 
> As with the old GAC, I assume a 2nd card will need to be issued, along with a new picture and cursory verification of information already provided.  We only had two people in our party the 1st time but a total of 5 people will be in our group in January so we'd have to update it anyway.



I would not count on that.  We are on our 3rd renewal of the DAS card and I got it renewed at AK on Sunday and was more than a bit put off that the CM there was asking me to declare why we needed the card and then in a very odd whisper asked if my DD needed it for social issues.  It was rude and I was very annoyed and we already went through the process to justify her need and was told we wouldn't have to go through it again.  The CM said that they were told they needed to verify why you were getting the card but it really makes me uncomfortable and I wasn't prepared to discuss her needs especially since we were running late for a FP+ time and I was expecting them to be able to simply renew the pass without another discussion.

I won't renew it again at AK but if this is the new process I will have to put her needs in writing and just carry it with me.


----------



## ChrisinNJ

Rowanonfire said:


> I understand entirely what the post a few above is saying as I have the exact same issues. Sitting or standing, including very slow walking, for an extended period of time is a NIGHTMARE. The only difference with me is, I DO have a mobility device. But that's because sometimes I have no choice but to use it in places like themeparks as my legs simply give up. However, me and my doctors both know that sitting in a wheelchair only makes my condition worse and I'm meant avoid using it whenever I possible can as my muscles stiffen.
> 
> I'll probably ask for a DAS. What do I expect it to help with? It will allow me to keep moving as I need to and stop me from becoming immobile. If I tell GR that a wheelchair will make my condition worse and they honestly refuse to give me any other help then honestly I'd be really disappointed in Disney.



My husband has the exact same issues you mention here and was told no GAC, get a wheelchair, and if that is a problem they would refund our tickets.  I told the CM that we having been coming to Disney every year or 2, and always had assistance.  I was shocked that they would rather lose our business than assist us, but I was told that was their policy.

My DH was in pain, only made it to 2 parks in 8 days, and only made it on about 3 rides per park, and then he was done.


----------



## lovethattink

delmar411 said:


> I would not count on that.  We are on our 3rd renewal of the DAS card and I got it renewed at AK on Sunday and was more than a bit put off that the CM there was asking me to declare why we needed the card and then in a very odd whisper asked if my DD needed it for social issues.  It was rude and I was very annoyed and we already went through the process to justify her need and was told we wouldn't have to go through it again.  The CM said that they were told they needed to verify why you were getting the card but it really makes me uncomfortable and I wasn't prepared to discuss her needs especially since we were running late for a FP+ time and I was expecting them to be able to simply renew the pass without another discussion.
> 
> I won't renew it again at AK but if this is the new process I will have to put her needs in writing and just carry it with me.



Perhaps it wasn't the park, but rather the individual cm. Renewed ds's once at Epcot and once at MK. Had a good experience at each.

ETA: Unless it's like the parking where totally at random they ask for ID to go along with the AP?


----------



## Rowanonfire

ChrisinNJ said:


> My husband has the exact same issues you mention here and was told no GAC, get a wheelchair, and if that is a problem they would refund our tickets.  I told the CM that we having been coming to Disney every year or 2, and always had assistance.  I was shocked that they would rather lose our business than assist us, but I was told that was their policy.
> 
> My DH was in pain, only made it to 2 parks in 8 days, and only made it on about 3 rides per park, and then he was done.



Oh my goodness. Did you ask to speak to someone higher up? I've heard stories of people with similar issues being offered the DAS. I would have complained to management. What they said to your husband is not acceptable, what about that is equal access?


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> Perhaps it wasn't the park, but rather the individual cm. Renewed ds's once at Epcot and once at MK. Had a good experience at each.
> 
> ETA: Unless it's like the parking where totally at random they ask for ID to go along with the AP?



I have no idea.  The other times we renewed at HS and they just took the card and verified our party number and that was that so I guess we'll just stick with parks that likely get more experience issuing the card.


----------



## 1girln3boys

Schmeck said:


> So what are you expecting to do while you wait for the DAS return time that you couldn't do in the queue? You'll need a very clear reason/explanation to give to the CM. People can do all that you just explained in the queue. Also, most queues are in constant motion, so no standing still, except for shows.



I can walk around and stretch my legs. And not be stuck in one place and trapped.


----------



## 1girln3boys

SueM in MN said:


> if you get a DAS Card, the CM in Guest Relations will explain that it is meant to be used along with  Fastpass. Not sure why you are thinking Fastpass is no longer an option.



I've been reading that DW is going to stop giving out FPs by not giving out KTW. PoP is supposedly stopping giving out KTW to people with Magic Bands. If FPs are available when I go then I won't worry about getting a DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

1girln3boys said:


> I've been reading that DW is going to stop giving out FPs by not giving out KTW. PoP is supposedly stopping giving out KTW to people with Magic Bands. If FPs are available when I go then I won't worry about getting a DAS.


If you have Magicbands, you will be able to get Fastpass Plus.


----------



## shellypaige

So we went to MK today and were told my daughter doesn't need a DAS. She's 2 and has a mitochondrial disorder (it's like having a dead car battery all the time, very little energy). We had little time in the park with her and she overheats quickly. The old GAC was great for us. Today was horrible. I told the CM that she can only stay awake a limited amount of time so waiting in 40min lines is unrealistic and that she overheats easily so we AT LEAST need a cool place to wait if we choose to do the 15min wait lines. Our daughter is non mobile & has vision issues. She functions at a 6 month level. The CM said she doesn't require a card or any additional assistance, that most the rides are shaded and if anything I can just tell a CM at the ride that we need a cool place, well, I tried that at under the sea and the CM just looked at me as if I was crazy and ushered us along.
Anyway, our day ended shortly. Any tips for trying again tomorrow?


----------



## Robbi

shellypaige said:


> So we went to MK today and were told my daughter doesn't need a DAS. She's 2 and has a mitochondrial disorder (it's like having a dead car battery all the time, very little energy). We had little time in the park with her and she overheats quickly. The old GAC was great for us. Today was horrible. I told the CM that she can only stay awake a limited amount of time so waiting in 40min lines is unrealistic and that she overheats easily so we AT LEAST need a cool place to wait if we choose to do the 15min wait lines. Our daughter is non mobile & has vision issues. She functions at a 6 month level. The CM said she doesn't require a card or any additional assistance, that most the rides are shaded and if anything I can just tell a CM at the ride that we need a cool place, well, I tried that at under the sea and the CM just looked at me as if I was crazy and ushered us along.
> Anyway, our day ended shortly. Any tips for trying again tomorrow?



No advice except maybe ask for a supervisor and just wanted to say that I'm sorry you had this experience today.


----------



## shellypaige

Robbi said:


> No advice except maybe ask for a supervisor and just wanted to say that I'm sorry you had this experience today.



Thanks. It was really disappointing. :/ definitely not the magic we've experienced before


----------



## 1girln3boys

SueM in MN said:


> If you have Magicbands, you will be able to get Fastpass Plus.


Only 3 though. If is didn't have Magic Bands I would be able to get more than 3 and be able to get FPs at a different park since we plan on park hopping.


----------



## lovethattink

shellypaige said:


> So we went to MK today and were told my daughter doesn't need a DAS. She's 2 and has a mitochondrial disorder (it's like having a dead car battery all the time, very little energy). We had little time in the park with her and she overheats quickly. The old GAC was great for us. Today was horrible. I told the CM that she can only stay awake a limited amount of time so waiting in 40min lines is unrealistic and that she overheats easily so we AT LEAST need a cool place to wait if we choose to do the 15min wait lines. Our daughter is non mobile & has vision issues. She functions at a 6 month level. The CM said she doesn't require a card or any additional assistance, that most the rides are shaded and if anything I can just tell a CM at the ride that we need a cool place, well, I tried that at under the sea and the CM just looked at me as if I was crazy and ushered us along.
> Anyway, our day ended shortly. Any tips for trying again tomorrow?



Please go back to GS or call the disability number. There is a list of air conditioned places to cool off. When we first got my son's DAS, the cm didn't give us a list, but did circle and tell us about every place he could go cool off. We carry hand held air conditioners and frozen water bottles, but that's just not enough at times.

I fully understand that shade and air conditioning in the outside queues doesn't always cut it. My ds overheated in the FP line for Pooh and required first aid. Never expected the FP line to take a half an hour. But that was prior to DAS and those lines were longer then from more people having GACs.


----------



## SueM in MN

shellypaige said:


> So we went to MK today and were told my daughter doesn't need a DAS. She's 2 and has a mitochondrial disorder (it's like having a dead car battery all the time, very little energy). We had little time in the park with her and she overheats quickly. The old GAC was great for us. Today was horrible. I told the CM that she can only stay awake a limited amount of time so waiting in 40min lines is unrealistic and that she overheats easily so we AT LEAST need a cool place to wait if we choose to do the 15min wait lines. Our daughter is non mobile & has vision issues. She functions at a 6 month level. The CM said she doesn't require a card or any additional assistance, that most the rides are shaded and if anything I can just tell a CM at the ride that we need a cool place, well, I tried that at under the sea and the CM just looked at me as if I was crazy and ushered us along.
> Anyway, our day ended shortly. Any tips for trying again tomorrow?


Sending you a PM.

But, in general, stick to the things that are issues with waiting in the lines.


----------



## cmwade77

shellypaige said:
			
		

> So we went to MK today and were told my daughter doesn't need a DAS. She's 2 and has a mitochondrial disorder (it's like having a dead car battery all the time, very little energy). We had little time in the park with her and she overheats quickly. The old GAC was great for us. Today was horrible. I told the CM that she can only stay awake a limited amount of time so waiting in 40min lines is unrealistic and that she overheats easily so we AT LEAST need a cool place to wait if we choose to do the 15min wait lines. Our daughter is non mobile & has vision issues. She functions at a 6 month level. The CM said she doesn't require a card or any additional assistance, that most the rides are shaded and if anything I can just tell a CM at the ride that we need a cool place, well, I tried that at under the sea and the CM just looked at me as if I was crazy and ushered us along.
> Anyway, our day ended shortly. Any tips for trying again tomorrow?



Ask for a lead at GR, this is something that can be accommodated with a DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> Please go back to GS or call the disability number. There is a list of air conditioned places to cool off. When we first got my son's DAS, the cm didn't give us a list, but did circle and tell us about every place he could go cool off. We carry hand held air conditioners and frozen water bottles, but that's just not enough at times.
> 
> I fully understand that shade and air conditioning in the outside queues doesn't always cut it. My ds overheated in the FP line for Pooh and required first aid. Never expected the FP line to take a half an hour. But that was prior to DAS and those lines were longer then from more people having GACs.


The Guide for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities has a list of 'quieter break' areas. Here is a link to the guidebook.

https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/me...disabilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide.pdf

Post 26 on page 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread has a list of attractions that are good places to cool off. Many of them are not that busy, so have shorter waits.


----------



## mmbl

Aljo said:


> A friend who just called Disney (she's going in a few weeks, and is going through chemo) has been told as of Nov 1 GAC cards have been discontinued.  i find this hard to believe as the new system was just implemented recently, anyone know about this?  thanks so much!



They were discontinued on 10/9/13.


----------



## mmbl

Rowanonfire said:


> I didn't think it was "the DAS is NOT issued for mobility" I thought it was simply "The DAS is not issued for mobility problems that can be solved by a wheelchair or ECV."  I understand entirely what the post a few above is saying as I have the exact same issues. Sitting or standing, including very slow walking, for an extended period of time is a NIGHTMARE. The only difference with me is, I DO have a mobility device. But that's because sometimes I have no choice but to use it in places like themeparks as my legs simply give up. However, me and my doctors both know that sitting in a wheelchair only makes my condition worse and I'm meant avoid using it whenever I possible can as my muscles stiffen.  I'll probably ask for a DAS. What do I expect it to help with? It will allow me to keep moving as I need to and stop me from becoming immobile. If I tell GR that a wheelchair will make my condition worse and they honestly refuse to give me any other help then honestly I'd be really disappointed in Disney.



Ask for a supervisor. Under the ADA and HIPPA, you do not need to disclose ALL personal information. We carry a certified note from our doctor and that d*** well better be enough.


----------



## mmbl

1girln3boys said:


> Only 3 though. If is didn't have Magic Bands I would be able to get more than 3 and be able to get FPs at a different park since we plan on park hopping.



Until they stop testing- which they hadn't 2 weeks ago, you can get FP + and the old, regular fast passes.


----------



## kaytieeldr

mmbl said:


> Ask for a supervisor. Under the ADA and HIPPA, you do not need to disclose ALL personal information. We carry a certified note from our doctor and that d*** well better be enough.


HIPAA applies only to medical providers - physicians, insurance companies, and one other category that I can't recall in the middle of the night. It has zero effect/influence ar theme parks.


----------



## stitchlovestink

mmbl said:
			
		

> Until they stop testing- which they hadn't 2 weeks ago, you can get FP + and the old, regular fast passes.



Well starting this Friday, those staying at POP will be precluded from getting regular FPs as they will only be giving out MBs at the hotel. Or if you insist on a KTTW card, you will get one, BUT it will NOT work in the FP machines.  
So they will be limited to the 3 FP+ w/in one park...and it is supposed to start extending to other hotels in the near future.


----------



## Schmeck

mmbl said:


> Ask for a supervisor. Under the ADA and HIPPA, you do not need to disclose ALL personal information. We carry a certified note from our doctor and that d*** well better be enough.



The doctor's note is not worth the paper it is written on. A diagnosis does not get you accommodations, nor does anything a doctor states in writing. A doctor has zero control over what goes on in a theme park, and CMs are not trained in medical jargon. The CM doesn't even have to read the letter. What you really, really, really need to be able to do is clearly state to the CM what difficulties you have with certain scenarios. If speaking to the CM is difficult (flustered, forgetful, etc) then write down the difficulties (not the diagnosis) and give _that_ to the CM to read.


----------



## KPeveler

shellypaige said:
			
		

> So we went to MK today and were told my daughter doesn't need a DAS. She's 2 and has a mitochondrial disorder (it's like having a dead car battery all the time, very little energy). We had little time in the park with her and she overheats quickly. The old GAC was great for us. Today was horrible. I told the CM that she can only stay awake a limited amount of time so waiting in 40min lines is unrealistic and that she overheats easily so we AT LEAST need a cool place to wait if we choose to do the 15min wait lines. Our daughter is non mobile & has vision issues. She functions at a 6 month level. The CM said she doesn't require a card or any additional assistance, that most the rides are shaded and if anything I can just tell a CM at the ride that we need a cool place, well, I tried that at under the sea and the CM just looked at me as if I was crazy and ushered us along.
> Anyway, our day ended shortly. Any tips for trying again tomorrow?




I too have issues that make heat a real issue.  Even "mild" weather can affect me.  I was issued a DAS here in DL.  I was very specific about what happens to me due to heat IN LINES.   I cannot be in even 80 degree heat for more than about 20 minutes without bad things happening.  

And I needed to tell them the bad things that would happen while physically in their lines.  Not "If I overheat XXX happens and I need to go home" but describe what that effect is and that it will happen in their line.

Also does she use a stroller?  Did you ask about the stroller as wheelchair tag so that you do not have to keep picking her up in lines.


----------



## KPeveler

Schmeck said:
			
		

> The doctor's note is not worth the paper it is written on. A diagnosis does not get you accommodations, nor does anything a doctor states in writing. A doctor has zero control over what goes on in a theme park, and CMs are not trained in medical jargon. The CM doesn't even have to read the letter. What you really, really, really need to be able to do is clearly state to the CM what difficulties you have with certain scenarios. If speaking to the CM is difficult (flustered, forgetful, etc) then write down the difficulties (not the diagnosis) and give that to the CM to read.



I second the part about  writing things down yourself.   I wrote down a note to give to the CM the first time I got a GAC because I was so afraid to talk to them.  I still use it when I need to.


----------



## shellypaige

SueM in MN said:


> The Guide for Guests with Cognitive Disabilities has a list of 'quieter break' areas. Here is a link to the guidebook.  https://wdpromedia.disney.go.com/media/wdpro-assets/help/guest-services/cognitive-disabilities-services/wdw_cognitive_guide.pdf  Post 26 on page 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread has a list of attractions that are good places to cool off. Many of them are not that busy, so have shorter waits.



Great! That's perfect


----------



## shellypaige

KPeveler said:


> I too have issues that make heat a real issue.  Even "mild" weather can affect me.  I was issued a DAS here in DL.  I was very specific about what happens to me due to heat IN LINES.   I cannot be in even 80 degree heat for more than about 20 minutes without bad things happening.  And I needed to tell them the bad things that would happen while physically in their lines.  Not "If I overheat XXX happens and I need to go home" but describe what that effect is and that it will happen in their line.  Also does she use a stroller?  Did you ask about the stroller as wheelchair tag so that you do not have to keep picking her up in lines.



Thanks! I'll do that today about the overheating. I asked for the stroller tag and she said because of her age I can carry her. I went back an hour later and got a stroller tag from another CM.


----------



## SueM in MN

shellypaige said:


> Thanks! I'll do that today about the overheating. I asked for the stroller tag and she said because of her age I can carry her. I went back an hour later and got a stroller tag from another CM.


Many of her needs are going to be the same as any other small child of her age.

What you need to be able to explain to CMs are what _additional_ needs she has while in lines that are different or more than other toddlers.


----------



## SueM in MN

stitchlovestink said:


> Well starting this Friday, those staying at POP will be precluded from getting regular FPs as they will only be giving out MBs at the hotel. Or if you insist on a KTTW card, you will get one, BUT it will NOT work in the FP machines.
> So they will be limited to the 3 FP+ w/in one park...and it is supposed to start extending to other hotels in the near future.


We just got back from WDW and only used the 3 Fastpass Plus that the Magicbands allowed us to schedule.

We used a DAS also, and used it in conjunction with FP Plus. We scheduled our FP Plus times and then worked around those times using DAS Return Times and 
attractions with shorter waits in the Standby lines.

We were very strategic in looking at what the length of the Standby lines was for different attractions and did use the My Disney Experience on our phones for seeing what nearby we could go on with short waits.

Even though the Fastpass Plus can only be scheduled ahead in one park, if someone park hops, they can still use the DAS in the next park to get Return a Times and can still make use of the app to look at Standby wait times.


----------



## SueM in MN

delmar411 said:


> I would not count on that.  We are on our 3rd renewal of the DAS card and I got it renewed at AK on Sunday and was more than a bit put off that the CM there was asking me to declare why we needed the card and then in a very odd whisper asked if my DD needed it for social issues.  It was rude and I was very annoyed and we already went through the process to justify her need and was told we wouldn't have to go through it again.  The CM said that they were told they needed to verify why you were getting the card but it really makes me uncomfortable and I wasn't prepared to discuss her needs especially since we were running late for a FP+ time and I was expecting them to be able to simply renew the pass without another discussion.
> 
> I won't renew it again at AK but if this is the new process I will have to put her needs in writing and just carry it with me.


This is just a guess, but my guess is that the additional scrutiny had little to do with where you were and more to do with the number of times the DAS is being renewed/filled up in the 30+ days since the new DAS rolled out.

I would not be surprised to find out they are doing extra questioning of people filling up all 36 Return Time slots on the card or getting it renewed more than the average. 
So, I would expect extra questioning if needing to renew or replace it often.


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> This is just a guess, but my guess is that the additional scrutiny had little to do with where you were and more to do with the number of times the DAS is being renewed/filled up in the 30+ days since the new DAS rolled out.
> 
> I would not be surprised to find out they are doing extra questioning of people filling up all 36 Return Time slots on the card or getting it renewed more than the average.
> So, I would expect extra questioning if needing to renew or replace it often.



That is an interesting point and may have been why nobody said anything when renewing ds'. 

In the first 2 week period, he had a total of 3 attractions listed on his DAS, 2 crossed out and one not.

The 2nd 2 weeks period, he had a total of 4 attractions on his DAS. Actually it was a 3 week period because I didn't look at the expiration date and nobody else noticed it was out of date until I looked on Sunday.

His 3rd and current one for this two week period has a total of 2 attractions listed on it from Monday.

I can't imagine being able to fill up a whole paper. Is that even possible in the 2 weeks?


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

lovethattink said:


> That is an interesting point and may have been why nobody said anything when renewing ds'.
> 
> In the first 2 week period, he had a total of 3 attractions listed on his DAS, 2 crossed out and one not.
> 
> The 2nd 2 weeks period, he had a total of 4 attractions on his DAS. Actually it was a 3 week period because I didn't look at the expiration date and nobody else noticed it was out of date until I looked on Sunday.
> 
> His 3rd and current one for this two week period has a total of 2 attractions listed on it from Monday.
> 
> I can't imagine being able to fill up a whole paper. Is that even possible in the 2 weeks?



I've seen quite a few online that have posted their daily DAS rides and let's just say they somehow seem to fit in quite a few, plus used FP+, plus getting "extras". I can't imagine using more than 5 on the DAS myself.


----------



## aaarcher86

lovethattink said:


> That is an interesting point and may have been why nobody said anything when renewing ds'.  In the first 2 week period, he had a total of 3 attractions listed on his DAS, 2 crossed out and one not.  The 2nd 2 weeks period, he had a total of 4 attractions on his DAS. Actually it was a 3 week period because I didn't look at the expiration date and nobody else noticed it was out of date until I looked on Sunday.  His 3rd and current one for this two week period has a total of 2 attractions listed on it from Monday.  I can't imagine being able to fill up a whole paper. Is that even possible in the 2 weeks?



Honestly, I'd question it too. I had heard from a CM that they were catching people writing in their own times to avoid waits and going to kiosks, so I can see where they'd be looking at this and wondering how it was possible.    They're tracking this stuff for a reason and soon the codes will be enabled to help further track use age. 

 (Not accusing that poster of doing this)


----------



## IndianaPrincess

Oh great. Just what we need. Another layer of suspicion.


----------



## Erin1700

I just called WDW and asked to speak with someone in the Guests with disabilities department.   We go 12/3 to 12/10.   I had questions about my DS and also some pertaining to my DD which only now come into light if they stop FP- at Boardwalk while we are there. 
Anyway, the lady starts telling me I need documented papers from a doctor!  (I never even mentioned what their disabilities were).   I told her she is completely wrong and that they CAN NOT ask me for papers from a doctor.    
Honestly, I always have them with me anyway esp since we fly to WDW.  
This trip is going to be a nightmare I am afraid!!!

Do they not realize that sometimes children have medical needs that can throw off their entire schedule??  I can not plan my vacation down to the minute using a magic band!!!


----------



## 1girln3boys

mmbl said:


> Until they stop testing- which they hadn't 2 weeks ago, you can get FP + and the old, regular fast passes.



I hope that's true in Dec then I won't need the DAS


----------



## 1girln3boys

SueM in MN said:


> We just got back from WDW and only used the 3 Fastpass Plus that the Magicbands allowed us to schedule.  We used a DAS also, and used it in conjunction with FP Plus. We scheduled our FP Plus times and then worked around those times using DAS Return Times and attractions with shorter waits in the Standby lines.  We were very strategic in looking at what the length of the Standby lines was for different attractions and did use the My Disney Experience on our phones for seeing what nearby we could go on with short waits.  Even though the Fastpass Plus can only be scheduled ahead in one park, if someone park hops, they can still use the DAS in the next park to get Return a Times and can still make use of the app to look at Standby wait times.



This is exactly what I would like to do if I can't pull paper FBs


----------



## aaarcher86

IndianaPrincess said:


> Oh great. Just what we need. Another layer of suspicion.



I don't think it's anything to really worry about. But if someone fills out a very large amount of rides in a small period of time I could see it making a CM take a second look knowing that there has been a problem. A few additional questions when renewing the DAS for the third or fourth time isn't going to happen to many people.


----------



## lovethattink

Erin1700 said:


> I just called WDW and asked to speak with someone in the Guests with disabilities department.   We go 12/3 to 12/10.   I had questions about my DS and also some pertaining to my DD which only now come into light if they stop FP- at Boardwalk while we are there.
> Anyway, the lady starts telling me I need documented papers from a doctor!  (I never even mentioned what their disabilities were).   I told her she is completely wrong and that they CAN NOT ask me for papers from a doctor.
> Honestly, I always have them with me anyway esp since we fly to WDW.
> This trip is going to be a nightmare I am afraid!!!
> 
> Do they not realize that sometimes children have medical needs that can throw off their entire schedule??  I can not plan my vacation down to the minute using a magic band!!!



Sounds like you did not speak to someone in disabilities or someone who is new or temporary. 

Try this number (407) 560-2547


----------



## SueM in MN

aaarcher86 said:


> I don't think it's anything to really worry about. But if someone fills out a very large amount of rides in a small period of time I could see it making a CM take a second look knowing that there has been a problem. A few additional questions when renewing the DAS for the third or fourth time isn't going to happen to many people.


And, it may not be suspicion. It could be trying to figure out why there are outliers (those that are not fitting into the expectation).

That is part of looking at any process change. If you want to figure out if there is a problem with a new process, it's important to know something about those who are not fitting the expectation.


----------



## aaarcher86

SueM in MN said:


> And, it may not be suspicion. It could be trying to figure out why there are outliers (those that are not fitting into the expectation).  That is part of looking at any process change. If you want to figure out if there is a problem with a new process, it's important to know something about those who are not fitting the expectation.



I agree. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about and I think it will be a lot easier when the codes are activated and this is electronic.


----------



## mmbl

stitchlovestink said:


> Well starting this Friday, those staying at POP will be precluded from getting regular FPs as they will only be giving out MBs at the hotel. Or if you insist on a KTTW card, you will get one, BUT it will NOT work in the FP machines.   So they will be limited to the 3 FP+ w/in one park...and it is supposed to start extending to other hotels in the near future.



I'm hoping they see park hopper sales plummet. That might show them that only 3 FP is ridiculous.


----------



## mmbl

Schmeck said:


> The doctor's note is not worth the paper it is written on. A diagnosis does not get you accommodations, nor does anything a doctor states in writing. A doctor has zero control over what goes on in a theme park, and CMs are not trained in medical jargon. The CM doesn't even have to read the letter. What you really, really, really need to be able to do is clearly state to the CM what difficulties you have with certain scenarios. If speaking to the CM is difficult (flustered, forgetful, etc) then write down the difficulties (not the diagnosis) and give that to the CM to read.



Our doctor wrote a very simply worded note, for the medically uneducated, which is clear, concise and  to the point. I think Disney could be in for a world of hurt if they demand too much personal and intimate info from the wrong person in this litigious society. Just sayin~


----------



## stitchlovestink

mmbl said:
			
		

> I'm hoping they see park hopper sales plummet. That might show them that only 3 FP is ridiculous.



We typically buy AP's.  But while I agree with you, I doubt we will let us stop us from adding the hopper feature if we didn't do the AP. We tend to eat in Epcot a lot and we take breaks and don't necessarily want to return to the same park so to us hopping is a HUGE deal!  
My issue is not knowing how I am going to feel at any given time.  So scheduling times for me SUCKS!!!  I may not feel well enough to feel like being in a park when I have something scheduled...and having to comstantly deal with changing these times well the thought of that is even more stressful which makes me feel even worse!!  My health issues don't really "allow" me to plan that detailed of an itinerary.  This is going to be a tough program for me, but we will give it a whirl eventually and see how it goes!


----------



## clanmcculloch

mmbl said:


> I'm hoping they see park hopper sales plummet. That might show them that only 3 FP is ridiculous.



Actually this is likely to encourage people to hop.  People can tour one park for a few hours in the morning starting at RD, maybe even the park with morning EMH, then take a nice break and go to another park for the evening where they already have FPs waiting for them.  It won't work this way for me since we never buy hoppers as we can't be in the parks long enough in a single day to make it to a second park, but for many people it can be great.  Say MSEP is only showing 2 days in a week.  Chances are that MK will be swamped that day but the family can go to another park that's likely to be much emptier (example maybe DHS if there's no F! that day; at RD you can ride the headliners with minimal wait so no need for FPs) and then later on go to MK with a FP for MSEP viewing plus a couple attractions that would otherwise have lines too long to consider stand-by.  The rest of the evening can be fillers, shows, dining, shopping, etc.



mmbl said:


> Our doctor wrote a very simply worded note, for the medically uneducated, which is clear, concise and  to the point. I think Disney could be in for a world of hurt if they demand too much personal and intimate info from the wrong person in this litigious society. Just sayin~



They're not asking for personal and intimate info.  They're not asking for what's "wrong" with anybody.  They're asking what will prevent them from being able to go on an attraction.  The majority of doctors don't have a clue what it's like to tour WDW and especially don't understand what limitations their patients' issues will cause when touring.  A doctor saying "can't wait in lines because of xyz disability", even if it's layman description of the disability, doesn't answer the question of how that prevents the person from being able to go on an attraction.


----------



## mmbl

Erin1700 said:


> I just called WDW and asked to speak with someone in the Guests with disabilities department.   We go 12/3 to 12/10.   I had questions about my DS and also some pertaining to my DD which only now come into light if they stop FP- at Boardwalk while we are there. Anyway, the lady starts telling me I need documented papers from a doctor!  (I never even mentioned what their disabilities were).   I told her she is completely wrong and that they CAN NOT ask me for papers from a doctor. Honestly, I always have them with me anyway esp since we fly to WDW. This trip is going to be a nightmare I am afraid!!!  Do they not realize that sometimes children have medical needs that can throw off their entire schedule??  I can not plan my vacation down to the minute using a magic band!!!



Accusing to Disney, and these boards, the reason for making all these changes is so that things will be more 'fair' for all patrons ( and to avoid the tour guide scams per the news.) Frankly,  life isn't fair, never was and never will be. The great social 'fairness' experiment in the communist countries failed. People are not equal. If life were fair, I'd be a lot taller, a lot thinner and much healthier. I sure hope WDW gets this new mess straightened out~ and soon. Our Oct. visit worked our; hoping our April and next Sept. trips are the same. Bringing the now expired DAS with us, the Doctors certified statement and I'll make a complete list of illnesses, injuries, and resultant complications if I must stand in a tight, slow moving line for any length of time-


----------



## Disfanx4

We just returned from 8 days at DW, I find it almost impossible to beleive someone could fill up the cards we received, I had 2  with FP+ and DAS my dd that rides attractions used it 4 times and my other dd used hers twice for meet and greets. I do beleive when we return in August we will probably use it more as we will be there for 15 days but still couldn't see filling up 36 spaces with the limited time we can spend in the parks.  We also had the ability to pull legacy fast passes and never needed too


----------



## disney david

mmbl said:


> I'm hoping they see park hopper sales plummet. That might show them that only 3 FP is ridiculous.



Your  right I think for the test they did three their was some that got a bonus one but not alot. Their also rumor that guest staying on Disney property will get more then day guest and that maybe if you stay deluxe your get more then mod and value but I doubt they do that because they never did that in the  past. We have to see after they decide testing is done what right come up with.


----------



## disney david

stitchlovestink said:


> We typically buy AP's.  But while I agree with you, I doubt we will let us stop us from adding the hopper feature if we didn't do the AP. We tend to eat in Epcot a lot and we take breaks and don't necessarily want to return to the same park so to us hopping is a HUGE deal!
> My issue is not knowing how I am going to feel at any given time.  So scheduling times for me SUCKS!!!  I may not feel well enough to feel like being in a park when I have something scheduled...and having to comstantly deal with changing these times well the thought of that is even more stressful which makes me feel even worse!!  My health issues don't really "allow" me to plan that detailed of an itinerary.  This is going to be a tough program for me, but we will give it a whirl eventually and see how it goes!



You could make same day changes I know  that might not help but it is a option. Of course dose not mean the ride you had will be available that day.


----------



## 2tinkerbell

mmbl said:


> Accusing to Disney, and these boards, the reason for making all these changes is so that things will be more 'fair' for all patrons ( and to avoid the tour guide scams per the news.) Frankly,  life isn't fair, never was and never will be. The great social 'fairness' experiment in the communist countries failed. People are not equal. If life were fair, I'd be a lot taller, a lot thinner and much healthier. I sure hope WDW gets this new mess straightened out~ and soon. Our Oct. visit worked our; hoping our April and next Sept. trips are the same. Bringing the now expired DAS with us, the Doctors certified statement and I'll make a complete list of illnesses, injuries, and resultant complications if I must stand in a tight, slow moving line for any length of time-



Personally, I don't think the "Doctors certified statement" and your "complete list of illnesses, injures, and resultant complications" are going to be helpful to anyone in understanding what accommodations you need to be able to enjoy a ride attraction.  Disney needs YOU to tell them what it is YOU need and not your "complete list of illnesses, injures, and resultant complications." Your doctor isn't really going to understand what accommodations you need at WDW. For example, you can be on a medication that requires you to stay out of the sun.  You doctor knows that, but, he is going to leave it up to you to make sure that you comply.  Disney can do only so much to make sure that you are in compliance.  They can't make the sun not shine.  But, they can give you an alternative place to wait your turn.  It is up to you to decide where that alternative place is.  

Sue has stated and given examples of how a person can have the same diagnosis but need very different accommodations.  I am experiencing the same in my family where there are 2 individuals diagnosed with Parkinson's and they both need different accommodations to navigate their day to day. 

In this regard, the DAS is exactly like the GAC in that you just need to tell them what accommodations you need.  For example, my DD's diagnosis will not mean anything to a CM.  It will not tell them that she needs to sit up front in a show because she has severe visual perceptual/spatial difficulties and too much "extra" visual stuff will overwhelm her.  On Soarin' she needs to sit on the top because of the "dangling legs and feet" on the row above her.  The is something that we plan on explaining to the ride CM when we ride Soarin'.  I don't need to explain this to the CM at Guest Relations.  I plan on taking my now defunked and expired GAC and explain to Guest Relations that my DD needs mores than just an alternative entrance.  I will also explain the one time we were given a return time, how wonderful that was and how an alternative place to wait worked for my DD.  I don't plan on telling them that my DD has brain damage and the "resultant complications."  I am perfectly capable of explaining my DD's needs and so is she.  

I am sorry.  I don't mean to attack you and I truly understand your situation.  I understand that you are fearful about the new system.  We all are.  It is different than we are used to and it will take more planning and more experience, good and bad, to be able to figure it out.


----------



## stitchlovestink

disney david said:
			
		

> You could make same day changes I know  that might not help but it is a option. Of course dose not mean the ride you had will be available that day.



I understand how the system works and am aware that you can make same day changes but that's the point...if what I selected isn't available well then it really isn't doing me any good to make the change now is it?? Lol.  And then the other problem I run into is the 1hr return window enforcement.   Sometimes, I just can't be there in the time frame...sometimes with medical, things happen and it is what it is.....I think if you have a DAS they should be a 'bit' more flexible with return times on your FP+ but that is JMHO.


----------



## disney david

stitchlovestink said:


> I understand how the system works and am aware that you can make same day changes but that's the point...if what I selected isn't available well then it really isn't doing me any good to make the change now is it?? Lol.  And then the other problem I run into is the 1hr return window enforcement.   Sometimes, I just can't be there in the time frame...sometimes with medical, things happen and it is what it is.....I think if you have a DAS they should be a 'bit' more flexible with return times on your FP+ but that is JMHO.



I understand what your saying but it wouldn't be fair if they did that and you get everyone saying they have medical issue give me a das and now extend my fast pass plus. Their separate and need to stay separate  fast pass plus you can use with your  das but should effect the time frame of fast pass plus.


----------



## Aladora

mmbl said:


> Our doctor wrote a very simply worded note, for the medically uneducated, which is clear, concise and  to the point. I think Disney could be in for a world of hurt if they demand too much personal and intimate info from the wrong person in this litigious society. Just sayin~



Disney does not demand any personal or intimate info from anyone.

All they want to know is what you need to make the rides accessible for you or for the person you are requesting the DAS for. They don't want to know what you diagnosis is, they will not read notes and they will not ask for medical information. Giving them a note is going against what Disney asks for and the CMs will just refuse to read it.

Just sayin~


----------



## delmar411

SueM in MN said:


> This is just a guess, but my guess is that the additional scrutiny had little to do with where you were and more to do with the number of times the DAS is being renewed/filled up in the 30+ days since the new DAS rolled out.
> 
> I would not be surprised to find out they are doing extra questioning of people filling up all 36 Return Time slots on the card or getting it renewed more than the average.
> So, I would expect extra questioning if needing to renew or replace it often.



Well he didn't know whether this was our first renewal or not and we haven't ever had more than 5 slots filled in the back every 2 weeks so it was definitely not excessive use! LOL all the cards combined we wouldn't have even filled half the slots.


----------



## aaarcher86

delmar411 said:


> Well he didn't know whether this was our first renewal or not and we haven't ever had more than 5 slots filled in the back every 2 weeks so it was definitely not excessive use! LOL all the cards combined we wouldn't have even filled half the slots.



Isn't it in the computer now for them to know your DAS history?


----------



## delmar411

aaarcher86 said:


> Isn't it in the computer now for them to know your DAS history?



I'm not sure but he was asking us questions at the sign where you wait, he didn't even look at the card or the file or else he wouldn't have asked us how long this trip was for either. LOL (the card had expired the day or 2 before)


----------



## Michigan

Today we went to GS at Hollywood Studios to renew my 2 daughter's DAS cards and was told my the CM that they no longer allow families to have more then one DAS card.  He changed his mind when he realized my one daughter is an adult.  I explained to him that we weren't on vacation and that there are lots of times only one of them goes to the park.


----------



## momtolots

If there is only 1DAS per family, then what happens when you have two children who would qualify for DAS, who don't like to ride the same things. My 8 yr old likes the roller coasters and fast rides, and my 15 yr old likes shows and the mellower rides. Given that we have 6 kids, quite often we would split up. Since the DAS person has to be riding the ride, how would it work for a family like ours?


----------



## SueM in MN

momtolots said:


> If there is only 1DAS per family, then what happens when you have two children who would qualify for DAS, who don't like to ride the same things. My 8 yr old likes the roller coasters and fast rides, and my 15 yr old likes shows and the mellower rides. Given that we have 6 kids, quite often we would split up. Since the DAS person has to be riding the ride, how would it work for a family like ours?





Michigan said:


> Today we went to GS at Hollywood Studios to renew my 2 daughter's DAS cards and was told my the CM that they no longer allow families to have more then one DAS card.  He changed his mind when he realized my one daughter is an adult.  I explained to him that we weren't on vacation and that there are lots of times only one of them goes to the park.


There are things they had not forseen.

One of the reasons they are making new restrictions is abuse that people are writing about (not here, but Facebook and blog pages).
There are people who have written that they are getting 2 or more DAS cards (some for non-disabled family members, some by lying and saying they lost or forgot their DAS) for up to 6 people each. That way, they can have a DAS Return Time active at all times and basically not have to wait.

So, you can think those type of abusers for new restrictions being placed on people who are trying to work within the system. 
Reports are that DL is planning to tie the QR codes on the cards to passes and that WDW will do the same with Magicbands. Until that rolls out, they will do other things, like limit numbers of people.


----------



## stitchlovestink

disney david said:
			
		

> I understand what your saying but it wouldn't be fair if they did that and you get everyone saying they have medical issue give me a das and now extend my fast pass plus. Their separate and need to stay separate  fast pass plus you can use with your  das but should effect the time frame of fast pass plus.



Well it's about making things fair and giving equal access...and it's not fair that people with medical issues have them now is it?? 
I stated my opinion and am entitled to it. You don't have to agree with it, but it doesn't make me wrong.


----------



## cmwade77

SueM in MN said:


> There are things they had not forseen.
> 
> One of the reasons they are making new restrictions is abuse that people are writing about (not here, but Facebook and blog pages).
> There are people who have written that they are getting 2 or more DAS cards (some for non-disabled family members, some by lying and saying they lost or forgot their DAS) for up to 6 people each. That way, they can have a DAS Return Time active at all times and basically not have to wait.
> 
> So, you can think those type of abusers for new restrictions being placed on people who are trying to work within the system.
> Reports are that DL is planning to tie the QR codes on the cards to passes and that WDW will do the same with Magicbands. Until that rolls out, they will do other things, like limit numbers of people.



I'm not sure how they could not foresee this happening, I overheard a 5 year (or so) old ask their mom what would prevent this from happening and I can't believe that a 5 year old is smarter than all of the Disney executives, lawyers, etc. combined.

Even for those of us trying to work within the rules, we have had occasion to both have gotten a return time when one came into the park later than the other, not knowing the other one had gotten one already. We simply didn't use my return time, but I could easily see how this could be abused if someone were to try abusing the system.

I am honestly not sure how tying the QR Codes to a pass will prevent this. For example, there are many times that DW (who needs a DAS for her own needs) goes without me and many times that I (who also need a DAS) go without her or that one of us will want to ride something that the other doesn't. So, you can't say that there can only be one DAS per party. But then how do you prevent both from getting a return time when both that have a DAS are riding while not stopping both from getting return times when both are not riding the same attraction? For example, I want to go on Space Mountain and DW wants to go on Star Tours. I don't want to do Star Tours and she doesn't want to do Space Mountain. So, we would each get a return time for each attraction.

But if we both wanted to do both attraction, there is nothing that would currently stop us from getting return times for both attractions. This obviously is not in line with the spirit of these new cards. But how do you prevent this without preventing the above scenario.

Some will say you would need to divide your group into two cards, but this doesn't work, because if you have a party of 6, there may be times where 4 will want to ride one ride and two another. Then others where it would be 3 and 3 or 5 and 1, etc. And this may not always involve both people with the DAS, so that doesn't work.

Then the fact that they are valid for two weeks at a time means that many people's party size will vary throughout the two weeks. This is more at DL than at WDW, due to the nature of who tends to visit the parks, but it is still an issue. And yes, sometimes that group will include multiple people who need a DAS. In our case, there is the potential that we would have 5 people who all truly NEED a DAS, for varying reasons. And in all of these cases, these people would all show up at different times and would also be going on other days that the others would not. If 5 people in one party needing a DAS seems like a large number, it's not at DL. Keep in mind that many people at DL meet in line while waiting for attractions and end up becoming friends. In this case, since we all had GACs or the equivalent of the time, it's natural that we would have multiple people that have need of a DAS and yet not all show up all of the time, as we would be waiting together, which means that we would naturally meet others that need assistance.

Another example is that one of the people who is frequently in our party cannot ride Tower of Terror due to her needs, but others will wish to do so, including others that need a DAS. So, how would they all go together if say their pass only was valid for 3 people and 4 of the party wished to ride. Then she wants to go on another ride with herself and another person, but couldn't if only one person could have a DAS.

So, I really don't see any way to properly control this that doesn't prevent legitimate uses of the DAS.


----------



## disney david

stitchlovestink said:


> Well it's about making things fair and giving equal access...and it's not fair that people with medical issues have them now is it??
> I stated my opinion and am entitled to it. You don't have to agree with it, but it doesn't make me wrong.



This time it started because i made the simple suggestion of you can make same day changes. No saying you didn't know the system just saying you could make same day changes.  That it but since you took it the wrong way we had to fight a little. I think deep down you know it unfair to extend the fast pass plus if you have a das and would lead to more abuse but don't want to admit you could be a little wrong on that.


----------



## momtolots

Let me give a little more information for my situation. I don't normally advertise this as I don't think it should matter, but this may shed some light. As states previously, I will be travelling with hubby, my 6 kids, and also my MIL.  4 of my younger children all have special needs. Yes, I see some of you rolling your eyes, but let me explain. We are adoptive parents and foster parents to children who are challenged. The children in our care have been with us since they were toddlers, or even younger. 
We stay off site because of cost and space. This will be the first time in 4 yrs that we are taking everyone at once, because it can be difficult at times. I'm wondering if calling the number given in the stickie might help us with out unique situation. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## momtolots

Thanks


----------



## Erin1700

momtolots said:


> Let me give a little more information for my situation. I don't normally advertise this as I don't think it should matter, but this may shed some light. As states previously, I will be travelling with hubby, my 6 kids, and also my MIL.  4 of my younger children all have special needs. Yes, I see some of you rolling your eyes, but let me explain. We are adoptive parents and foster parents to children who are challenged. The children in our care have been with us since they were toddlers, or even younger.
> We stay off site because of cost and space. This will be the first time in 4 yrs that we are taking everyone at once, because it can be difficult at times. I'm wondering if calling the number given in the stickie might help us with out unique situation. Any thoughts or suggestions?



I called the number yesterday and the lady was less than helpful. I am going to try again today and see if I get better help. Basically, she said they can not answer anything, I need to go in person to guest relations.


----------



## SueM in MN

cmwade77 said:


> I'm not sure how they could not foresee this happening, I overheard a 5 year (or so) old ask their mom what would prevent this from happening and I can't believe that a 5 year old is smarter than all of the Disney executives, lawyers, etc. combined.
> 
> Even for those of us trying to work within the rules, we have had occasion to both have gotten a return time when one came into the park later than the other, not knowing the other one had gotten one already. We simply didn't use my return time, but I could easily see how this could be abused if someone were to try abusing the system.
> 
> I am honestly not sure how tying the QR Codes to a pass will prevent this. For example, there are many times that DW (who needs a DAS for her own needs) goes without me and many times that I (who also need a DAS) go without her or that one of us will want to ride something that the other doesn't. So, you can't say that there can only be one DAS per party. But then how do you prevent both from getting a return time when both that have a DAS are riding while not stopping both from getting return times when both are not riding the same attraction? For example, I want to go on Space Mountain and DW wants to go on Star Tours. I don't want to do Star Tours and she doesn't want to do Space Mountain. So, we would each get a return time for each attraction.
> 
> But if we both wanted to do both attraction, there is nothing that would currently stop us from getting return times for both attractions. This obviously is not in line with the spirit of these new cards. But how do you prevent this without preventing the above scenario.
> 
> Some will say you would need to divide your group into two cards, but this doesn't work, because if you have a party of 6, there may be times where 4 will want to ride one ride and two another. Then others where it would be 3 and 3 or 5 and 1, etc. And this may not always involve both people with the DAS, so that doesn't work.
> 
> Then the fact that they are valid for two weeks at a time means that many people's party size will vary throughout the two weeks. This is more at DL than at WDW, due to the nature of who tends to visit the parks, but it is still an issue. And yes, sometimes that group will include multiple people who need a DAS. In our case, there is the potential that we would have 5 people who all truly NEED a DAS, for varying reasons. And in all of these cases, these people would all show up at different times and would also be going on other days that the others would not. If 5 people in one party needing a DAS seems like a large number, it's not at DL. Keep in mind that many people at DL meet in line while waiting for attractions and end up becoming friends. In this case, since we all had GACs or the equivalent of the time, it's natural that we would have multiple people that have need of a DAS and yet not all show up all of the time, as we would be waiting together, which means that we would naturally meet others that need assistance.
> 
> Another example is that one of the people who is frequently in our party cannot ride Tower of Terror due to her needs, but others will wish to do so, including others that need a DAS. So, how would they all go together if say their pass only was valid for 3 people and 4 of the party wished to ride. Then she wants to go on another ride with herself and another person, but couldn't if only one person could have a DAS.
> 
> So, I really don't see any way to properly control this that doesn't prevent legitimate uses of the DAS.


I don't mean to say that they could not forsee hat some families would have more than one person with a DAS card - after all, many of those families had been issued 2 GAC cards by Guest Relations because of their needs. 
I soldo don't mean to say they could not forsee that dome of those people would ride different attractions or both have return times for different attractions.
Or, inadvertently make 2 return times.

I think they were prepared for people who did NOT need a DAS, but would try yo get one. 
The part I don't think they forsaw was people with disabilities would knowingly and purposely circumvent the program (or downright lie or cheat). 

If they tied the DAS card to your party, it would affect us on many trips. Our recent trip was 2 weeks and for the first week, we had one family with us and the second part, we had another. We frequently go with different people. Last Spring, it was my BIL, SIL and MIL. This Spring, we are hoping to have my mom, my sister and my niece.
So, yes, it would directly affect my family if they tie people together.

At WDW, we were using Magicbsnds and had FP + for many attractions. When we made the FP+ 'appointments' our whole party was on 'Family & Friends' grouping. So we were able to choose the whole party for that particular FP+ experience! or just a few. The ones who didn't go on that, could have their own different FP+ times (and sometimes did). 
When guests use the FP+, they touch in to the Mickey icon at the attraction and it either glows green or not. The CM at the attraction can see on a screen what the issue was ( we never had an issue, but saw people who came to their FP + in the wrong order).
That type of system could work for DAS too.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sorry I did look on first page but can't find what a QR code is? Can anyone help? Sue? Tia!


----------



## aaarcher86

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sorry I did look on first page but can't find what a QR code is? Can anyone help? Sue? Tia!



I believe that is the code that is associated with the individual DAS. Nothing that the actual guest would need to be concerned with for the time being.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

aaarcher86 said:


> I believe that is the code that is associated with the individual DAS. Nothing that the actual guest would need to be concerned with for the time being.


i see thank you kindly. Like a unique ID maybe for repeat guests.


----------



## lovethattink

aaarcher86 said:


> I believe that is the code that is associated with the individual DAS. Nothing that the actual guest would need to be concerned with for the time being.



At least at WDW, it doesn't seem like they are doing any kind of attraction tracking. At Universal, they scan a bar code at each attraction when you ride.


----------



## aaarcher86

lovethattink said:


> At least at WDW, it doesn't seem like they are doing any kind of attraction tracking. At Universal, they scan a bar code at each attraction when you ride.



There was an article that recently came out saying that activating the electronic tracking of the QR codes would happen in 2014. So it does some like that's in the works.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

aaarcher86 said:


> There was an article that recently came out saying that activating the electronic tracking of the QR codes would happen in 2014. So it does some like that's in the works.


interesting. Maybe they will tie it to the MagicBand.


----------



## cmwade77

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> I don't mean to say that they could not forsee hat some families would have more than one person with a DAS card - after all, many of those families had been issued 2 GAC cards by Guest Relations because of their needs.
> I soldo don't mean to say they could not forsee that dome of those people would ride different attractions or both have return times for different attractions.
> Or, inadvertently make 2 return times.
> 
> I think they were prepared for people who did NOT need a DAS, but would try yo get one.
> The part I don't think they forsaw was people with disabilities would knowingly and purposely circumvent the program (or downright lie or cheat).
> 
> If they tied the DAS card to your party, it would affect us on many trips. Our recent trip was 2 weeks and for the first week, we had one family with us and the second part, we had another. We frequently go with different people. Last Spring, it was my BIL, SIL and MIL. This Spring, we are hoping to have my mom, my sister and my niece.
> So, yes, it would directly affect my family if they tie people together.
> 
> At WDW, we were using Magicbsnds and had FP + for many attractions. When we made the FP+ 'appointments' our whole party was on 'Family & Friends' grouping. So we were able to choose the whole party for that particular FP+ experience! or just a few. The ones who didn't go on that, could have their own different FP+ times (and sometimes did).
> When guests use the FP+, they touch in to the Mickey icon at the attraction and it either glows green or not. The CM at the attraction can see on a screen what the issue was ( we never had an issue, but saw people who came to their FP + in the wrong order).
> That type of system could work for DAS too.



But my point is the 5 year old could foresee that people would lie to accomplish this, so I don't understand why Disney couldn't.

Like I said, I have no answers to this that wouldn't prevent legitimate uses of the DAS and if they did that, then it wouldn't provide equal access.


----------



## stitchlovestink

disney david said:
			
		

> This time it started because i made the simple suggestion of you can make same day changes. No saying you didn't know the system just saying you could make same day changes.  That it but since you took it the wrong way we had to fight a little. I think deep down you know it unfair to extend the fast pass plus if you have a das and would lead to more abuse but don't want to admit you could be a little wrong on that.



Actually, I don't think I am wrong....IMO I think it would be a Very Reasonable Accommodation!! 
Again you are entitled to your opinion and I, to mine.  They will never have a system that if someone "wants" to "cheat it or abuse it", can't be done uless they require medical documentation...and we both know that's not going to happen.  
I plan to write my 'suggestion' to a few people via email. We will see what "they" think of the idea.


----------



## cmwade77

disney david said:
			
		

> This time it started because i made the simple suggestion of you can make same day changes. No saying you didn't know the system just saying you could make same day changes.  That it but since you took it the wrong way we had to fight a little. I think deep down you know it unfair to extend the fast pass plus if you have a das and would lead to more abuse but don't want to admit you could be a little wrong on that.


Actually what they could do is ask you to certain locations to exchange a FP+ or FP time after the time has expired and track how often you are doing this on the back of the card. If you do this a couple times over the course of the time your card is valid, no big deal, but if they see you ate constantly doing it, then further investigation might be warranted.


----------



## aaarcher86

stitchlovestink said:


> Actually, I don't think I am wrong....IMO I think it would be a Very Reasonable Accommodation!! Again you are entitled to your opinion and I, to mine.  They will never have a system that if someone "wants" to "cheat it or abuse it", can't be done uless they require medical documentation...and we both know that's not going to happen. I plan to write my 'suggestion' to a few people via email. We will see what "they" think of the idea.



I wouldn't be opposed to it but I do think whatever limit they impose would still have people unhappy and complaining about it. It's probably easier all around to keep it the same across the board since no,situation can please everyone.


----------



## disney david

stitchlovestink said:


> Actually, I don't think I am wrong....IMO I think it would be a Very Reasonable Accommodation!!
> Again you are entitled to your opinion and I, to mine.  They will never have a system that if someone "wants" to "cheat it or abuse it", can't be done uless they require medical documentation...and we both know that's not going to happen.
> I plan to write my 'suggestion' to a few people via email. We will see what "they" think of the idea.



I under stand what you saying and yes it not a reasonable accommodation but they don't wont do it it for able bodies guest. My point was more if  bodied guest see it then they will try to get das  to do it. That a good idea write them it won't hurt if they do it great then they need to be ready to prevent people from abusing it. If they don't maybe they will take it and adapt it to doing RFID. 

Your 100 percent right I don't want to see them asking for medical proof. And yes their no system that abuse proof but their is ways to limit it.


----------



## disney david

cmwade77 said:


> Actually what they could do is ask you to certain locations to exchange a FP+ or FP time after the time has expired and track how often you are doing this on the back of the card. If you do this a couple times over the course of the time your card is valid, no big deal, but if they see you ate constantly doing it, then further investigation might be warranted.



I think once they bring in the magic bands and make it RFID at least in wdw they could track it better. And with you being able to use the fast pass plus kiosk may be they can say as long as you go 15 min before your start time they could either move it or extend it. I think their needs to be some rules to it not just extend do to a das. I think a das should be worked with wheatear it extend fast pass plus or giving you a return time that sooner and giving up the fast pass time.


----------



## andrews_dad

Reviewed first post, but am overwhelmed by the next 1000!  Can someone confirm I have this correct?

The new GAC type system gets you esentially an extra fastpass if needed, minus 10-15 minutes?  You can use your entry ticketsto get another ticket.

Say TSM has a windown for dastpass districution at 5 PM and it is 10 AM.  You'd like to ride twice.  You use the new GAC and it will list return time of 4:45.  Your regular fastpass says 5 pm.  Now, you can get a new regular fastpass after like noonish when a 2 hour window expires.  You can't get a new GAC type pass til you ride it at 4:45?


----------



## delmar411

andrews_dad said:


> Reviewed first post, but am overwhelmed by the next 1000!  Can someone confirm I have this correct?
> 
> The new GAC type system gets you esentially an extra fastpass if needed, minus 10-15 minutes?  You can use your entry ticketsto get another ticket.
> 
> Say TSM has a windown for dastpass districution at 5 PM and it is 10 AM.  You'd like to ride twice.  You use the new GAC and it will list return time of 4:45.  Your regular fastpass says 5 pm.  Now, you can get a new regular fastpass after like noonish when a 2 hour window expires.  You can't get a new GAC type pass til you ride it at 4:45?



No this is all wrong.  Sorry 

You are issued a GAC like card with blank lines on the back.  You go to a ride you want to ride and look at the standby time.  Say TSM says 90min wait. So they write on the first line of your card toy story mania 90min wait, come back in 75mins (they will give you an actual time to come back).  When you come back in 75mins or anytime by the end of the day, they will cross it off and you will enter the FP lane.  After that ride you will be able to go to another attraction and get a new time written in based off the current standby time posted at the attraction.

It has nothing to do with FP times.  You cannot get a new time until you use the first time or give up the first attraction (a CM can cross it off and issue a time at a new attraction).


----------



## Gracie09

Not quite. With the das if the standby  wait for a ride is 60 minutes you will get a return time of 45-50 minutes. When you return you will go to the fast pass return or another alternate entrance if there is no fast pass entrance. During your wait time you can wander, ride another ride with a short wait, eat etc. there is not end time for using the das. So it your suppose to return at noon and don't get back until one, that's fine but you can't get another das until you use that one or get it crossed off.
You can use it in conjunction with fp+ or fp- to ride multiple times without a wait.


----------



## andrews_dad

delmar411 said:


> No this is all wrong.  Sorry
> 
> You are issued a GAC like card with blank lines on the back.  You go to a ride you want to ride and look at the standby time.  Say TSM says 90min wait. So they write on the first line of your card toy story mania 90min wait, come back in 75mins (they will give you an actual time to come back).  When you come back in 75mins or anytime by the end of the day, they will cross it off and you will enter the FP lane.  After that ride you will be able to go to another attraction and get a new time written in based off the current standby time posted at the attraction.
> 
> It has nothing to do with FP times.  You cannot get a new time until you use the first time or give up the first attraction (a CM can cross it off and issue a time at a new attraction).



OK. Thanks.  It relates to standby wait times, not FP times.  I never stay on site, so a FP plus is not available to me, right?


----------



## 1 DISNEY FAN

andrews_dad said:


> Reviewed first post, but am overwhelmed by the next 1000!  Can someone confirm I have this correct?
> 
> The new GAC type system gets you esentially an extra fastpass if needed, minus 10-15 minutes?  You can use your entry ticketsto get another ticket.
> 
> Say TSM has a windown for dastpass districution at 5 PM and it is 10 AM.  You'd like to ride twice.  You use the new GAC and it will list return time of 4:45.  Your regular fastpass says 5 pm.  Now, you can get a new regular fastpass after like noonish when a 2 hour window expires.  You can't get a new GAC type pass til you ride it at 4:45?


H no the dac will give you a time to return which is the time of the standby queue mins 10mins.eg if the standby is 1 hour long at 10am then you can return to he ride at 10.50am and then get your next time for another ride.


----------



## keishashadow

delmar411 said:


> I would not count on that. We are on our 3rd renewal of the DAS card and I got it renewed at AK on Sunday and was more than a bit put off that the CM there was asking me to declare why we needed the card and then in a very odd whisper asked if my DD needed it for social issues. It was rude and I was very annoyed and we already went through the process to justify her need and was told we wouldn't have to go through it again. The CM said that they were told they needed to verify why you were getting the card but it really makes me uncomfortable and I wasn't prepared to discuss her needs especially since we were running late for a FP+ time and I was expecting them to be able to simply renew the pass without another discussion.
> 
> I won't renew it again at AK but if this is the new process I will have to put her needs in writing and just carry it with me.


 
our party picked ours up on day #1 of system in AK, the CM was very helpful.  Would like to think training will be 'even' across the board for the CMs



SueM in MN said:


> *This is just a guess, but my guess is that the additional scrutiny had little to do with where you were and more to do with the number of times the DAS is being renewed/filled up in the 30+ days since the new DAS rolled out.*
> 
> I would not be surprised to find out they are doing extra questioning of people filling up all 36 Return Time slots on the card or getting it renewed more than the average.
> So, I would expect extra questioning if needing to renew or replace it often.


my thoughts too



aaarcher86 said:


> Honestly, I'd question it too.* I had heard from a CM that they were catching people writing in their own times to avoid waits and going to kiosks,* so I can see where they'd be looking at this and wondering how it was possible. They're tracking this stuff for a reason and soon the codes will be enabled to help further track use age.
> 
> (Not accusing that poster of doing this)


 
 seriously? 



aaarcher86 said:


> I agree. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about and I think it will be a lot easier when the codes are activated and this is electronic.


 
we had to sign a release permitting 'tracking' and had no problem doing so since it was explained that the QR code would speed things up the next visit...scan, quick check that nothing had changed as to 'needs' and off we'd go.



clanmcculloch said:


> Actually this is likely to encourage people to hop. People can tour one park for a few hours in the morning starting at RD, maybe even the park with morning EMH, then take a nice break and go to another park for the evening where they already have FPs waiting for them...


 
also for AP holders who tend to visit frequently


Aladora said:


> Disney does not demand any personal or intimate info from anyone.
> 
> All they want to know is what you need to make the rides accessible for you or for the person you are requesting the DAS for. They don't want to know what you diagnosis is, *they will not read notes and they will not ask for medical information. Giving them a note is going against what Disney asks for and the CMs will just refuse to read it.*
> 
> Just sayin~


 
our experience was the CM was agreeable to hearing our explanation 'why' the DAS was needed.  She did have me repeat to her that the information was being divulged voluntarily and we received a 'thank you' for making the process easier.



aaarcher86 said:


> Isn't it in the computer now for them to know your DAS history?


 
we were told it was (actually would be by the time we returned in January)


Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> interesting. Maybe they will tie it to the MagicBand.


 
certainly would be a convenience.


----------



## sharadoc

Wouldn't it be great if Magic Bands for your party could be "approved" for the DAS, then a separate kiosk/scanner could be available at a ride or attraction. You would scan your bands (all of them) and the screen would tell you your return time. 

Then the bands could be scanned at the FP entrance, the DAS holders picture would show up on the iPad and matched, and we would all be allowed to go in. For as much as they have figured out on these, this added functionality should be easy


----------



## aaarcher86

sharadoc said:


> Wouldn't it be great if Magic Bands for your party could be "approved" for the DAS, then a separate kiosk/scanner could be available at a ride or attraction. You would scan your bands (all of them) and the screen would tell you your return time.  Then the bands could be scanned at the FP entrance, the DAS holders picture would show up on the iPad and matched, and we would all be allowed to go in. For as much as they have figured out on these, this added functionality should be easy



I think this is the goal. Does Universal do something like this? I think that was referenced.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

sharadoc said:


> Wouldn't it be great if Magic Bands for your party could be "approved" for the DAS, then a separate kiosk/scanner could be available at a ride or attraction. You would scan your bands (all of them) and the screen would tell you your return time.  Then the bands could be scanned at the FP entrance, the DAS holders picture would show up on the iPad and matched, and we would all be allowed to go in. For as much as they have figured out on these, this added functionality should be easy


now that would be ideal!


----------



## delmar411

andrews_dad said:


> OK. Thanks.  It relates to standby wait times, not FP times.  I never stay on site, so a FP plus is not available to me, right?



Correct.  FP+ has not been rolled out to offsite guests yet.  You can (and are encouraged) to use the DAS card as well as the FP system.

It seems like it is hard to figure out but it is a lot easier once you can see the card in person.  Makes more sense of the system.


----------



## cmwade77

sharadoc said:


> Wouldn't it be great if Magic Bands for your party could be "approved" for the DAS, then a separate kiosk/scanner could be available at a ride or attraction. You would scan your bands (all of them) and the screen would tell you your return time.
> 
> Then the bands could be scanned at the FP entrance, the DAS holders picture would show up on the iPad and matched, and we would all be allowed to go in. For as much as they have figured out on these, this added functionality should be easy



Actually, what would be even better is to eliminate going to the ride or attraction to get the return time and using the App or any of the existing kiosks to obtain a return time.


----------



## lovethattink

aaarcher86 said:


> I think this is the goal. Does Universal do something like this? I think that was referenced.



I haven't been to Universal since July 7th. Each time we went to an attraction the barcode was scanned. Even if a time wasn't written because it was less than a 30 minute wait, they scanned the card as we entered the line. Then someone else checked to see it later on in the queue.

Right now at WDW when an attraction was less than 10 minutes we were sent through and nothing was written. Only check and balance system in place was showing the DAS twice, at the entrance and further down the queue.

I'm all for doing what it takes to weed out any abuse. I don't mind a park knowing where we've been. 

The other thing about Universal. Not sure if it's always like this or not, but they used my ID and my info instead of DS's on the card even though it was for him.

At WDW, I just had to sign for him, and his info was used.


----------



## disney david

cmwade77 said:


> Actually, what would be even better is to eliminate going to the ride or attraction to get the return time and using the App or any of the existing kiosks to obtain a return time.



Thy wont do das with the app they will do it with the kiosks and maybe even the self help ones but not the app  At least not anytime soon.


----------



## LvsTnk

I am here now and had no problem getting the DAS card at Epcot IG the girl was as sweet as could be. I have only used it 4 times the past 8 days with the FP+ haven't pulled reg FP at all. Actually one of the 4 was immediately crossed off as soon as the CM realized the wait was 15 min. 

I was at Universal Tues was not asked for any ID just name. We used it for a return time once the entire day. They allow you in the express line if the wait is 30min or less. Sometimes they looked at the card sometimes they just waved us through. Again everyone was very nice and accommodating.


----------



## Tink575

aaarcher86 said:


> Honestly, I'd question it too. I had heard from a CM that they were catching people writing in their own times to avoid waits and going to kiosks, so I can see where they'd be looking at this and wondering how it was possible.    They're tracking this stuff for a reason and soon the codes will be enabled to help further track use age.
> 
> (Not accusing that poster of doing this)



People are already cheating and making it harder on the rest of us. This is just vile. I had my card 2 weeks and had 4 attractions on it, the last one not crossed off because I didn't have the steam to walk back and ride it. If we get 5 hrs in the park including an hour for lunch it is a banner day.

We are FL resident PAP holders and had no FP+ and can't do the parks every day. We did use a few regular FPs where we could find them. One of the FPs was for Buzz, which is a total riot because I don't have vision to aim either there or in TSMM. I got 20,000 on Buzz by just pointing the gun around and shooting and made the day for a little boy behind me who was so proud he beat my score LOL. It literally made my day. 

I used the DAS for TSMM and Soaring once each during that 2 week period. We are down here several months each year and there were years when we didn't get to go on those rides once.

I understand folks with little kids and those there for a week or two want to max their experience, but if cheaters are thrown into the mix, or those who are being "piggy" about it, we'll all suffer the consequences. I can't imagine anyone filling a whole card!


----------



## OurBigTrip

cmwade77 said:


> I'm not sure how they could not foresee this happening, I overheard a 5 year (or so) old ask their mom what would prevent this from happening and I can't believe that a 5 year old is smarter than all of the Disney executives, lawyers, etc. combined.
> 
> Even for those of us trying to work within the rules, we have had occasion to both have gotten a return time when one came into the park later than the other, not knowing the other one had gotten one already. We simply didn't use my return time, but I could easily see how this could be abused if someone were to try abusing the system.
> 
> I am honestly not sure how tying the QR Codes to a pass will prevent this. For example, there are many times that DW (who needs a DAS for her own needs) goes without me and many times that I (who also need a DAS) go without her or that one of us will want to ride something that the other doesn't. So, you can't say that there can only be one DAS per party. But then how do you prevent both from getting a return time when both that have a DAS are riding while not stopping both from getting return times when both are not riding the same attraction? For example, I want to go on Space Mountain and DW wants to go on Star Tours. I don't want to do Star Tours and she doesn't want to do Space Mountain. So, we would each get a return time for each attraction.
> 
> But if we both wanted to do both attraction, there is nothing that would currently stop us from getting return times for both attractions. This obviously is not in line with the spirit of these new cards. But how do you prevent this without preventing the above scenario.
> 
> Some will say you would need to divide your group into two cards, but this doesn't work, because if you have a party of 6, there may be times where 4 will want to ride one ride and two another. Then others where it would be 3 and 3 or 5 and 1, etc. And this may not always involve both people with the DAS, so that doesn't work.
> 
> Then the fact that they are valid for two weeks at a time means that many people's party size will vary throughout the two weeks. This is more at DL than at WDW, due to the nature of who tends to visit the parks, but it is still an issue. And yes, sometimes that group will include multiple people who need a DAS. In our case, there is the potential that we would have 5 people who all truly NEED a DAS, for varying reasons. And in all of these cases, these people would all show up at different times and would also be going on other days that the others would not. If 5 people in one party needing a DAS seems like a large number, it's not at DL. Keep in mind that many people at DL meet in line while waiting for attractions and end up becoming friends. In this case, since we all had GACs or the equivalent of the time, it's natural that we would have multiple people that have need of a DAS and yet not all show up all of the time, as we would be waiting together, which means that we would naturally meet others that need assistance.
> 
> Another example is that one of the people who is frequently in our party cannot ride Tower of Terror due to her needs, but others will wish to do so, including others that need a DAS. So, how would they all go together if say their pass only was valid for 3 people and 4 of the party wished to ride. Then she wants to go on another ride with herself and another person, but couldn't if only one person could have a DAS.
> 
> So, I really don't see any way to properly control this that doesn't prevent legitimate uses of the DAS.



A possible solution to the multiple DAS issue would be to not only link the tickets to the DAS, but to also link the DASs together. The default would be to not allow the second or subsequent DASs in the party to have a return time assigned if one DAS in the party already has a return time assigned to it.

An exception would kick in if the party wanted to split up.  At that point, when seeking to obtain a return time for the second DAS, no more than half of the number in the party would be permitted to ride at the return time.


----------



## mmbl

stitchlovestink said:


> Well it's about making things fair and giving equal access...and it's not fair that people with medical issues have them now is it?? I stated my opinion and am entitled to it. You don't have to agree with it, but it doesn't make me wrong.



I agree with you.


----------



## cmwade77

OurBigTrip said:


> A possible solution to the multiple DAS issue would be to not only link the tickets to the DAS, but to also link the DASs together. The default would be to not allow the second or subsequent DASs in the party to have a return time assigned if one DAS in the party already has a return time assigned to it.
> 
> An exception would kick in if the party wanted to split up.  At that point, when seeking to obtain a return time for the second DAS, no more than half of the number in the party would be permitted to ride at the return time.



This doesn't work either. You have a party of six. 4 want to ride one attraction and 2 want to ride the other. Or what about if one of the people with the DAS doesn't want to ride one particular attraction, but all 5 of the others do. They would get a return time for another attraction, but why should they have to ride alone? Now, add in Disneyland into the mix and that person that would normally be alone may very well run into some other friends on their way to the attraction and want them to come along so that they aren't alone.

Like I said, I don't know of any good answer to the issue, but I do so problems with any potential solution that I can think of.

For example, I though of what if they could put two pictures on one DAS and either person on it could use it. But then what about the parties that want to split up for a portion of the time?

Although, I could see a potential fix for this. If they did want to split up briefly for say one or two attractions, they could tell the attraction host at one of them and be given a return time card for the other attraction based on the current wait time. This of course would require an iPad or something similar at every attraction though. Or perhaps issue a time limited DAS for the other person.

But that could get very complicated and we have already seen the mess that they have made of the current system, so many holdes could be poked into this as well.

Like I said, no real answers, just lots of problems with any of the ideas.


----------



## mmbl

Tink575 said:


> People are already cheating and making it harder on the rest of us. This is just vile. I had my card 2 weeks and had 4 attractions on it, the last one not crossed off because I didn't have the steam to walk back and ride it. If we get 5 hrs in the park including an hour for lunch it is a banner day.  We are FL resident PAP holders and had no FP+ and can't do the parks every day. We did use a few regular FPs where we could find them. One of the FPs was for Buzz, which is a total riot because I don't have vision to aim either there or in TSMM. I got 20,000 on Buzz by just pointing the gun around and shooting and made the day for a little boy behind me who was so proud he beat my score LOL. It literally made my day.  I used the DAS for TSMM and Soaring once each during that 2 week period. We are down here several months each year and there were years when we didn't get to go on those rides once.  I understand folks with little kids and those there for a week or two want to max their experience, but if cheaters are thrown into the mix, or those who are being "piggy" about it, we'll all suffer the consequences. I can't imagine anyone filling a whole card!



Agreed. We were just there a week and had 5 lines, total, filled in.


----------



## OurBigTrip

stitchlovestink said:


> Well it's about making things fair and giving equal access...and it's not fair that people with medical issues have them now is it??
> I stated my opinion and am entitled to it. You don't have to agree with it, but it doesn't make me wrong.



When it comes to fairness, Disney's only concern should be about inside the park, period.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

So am I reading correctly? Are people seriously filling in their own cards with times? Omg whatever next! I am truly shocked. The only way then to avoid this I can see is that they hold the DAS card at the ride till you return or some kind of electronic system. Or a receipt like ticket issue like the old FP that they give you and you show on return. Or people could just be honest...wishful thinking right  

As they always say people will always try sad but true. But the majority don't. It didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## OurBigTrip

cmwade77 said:


> This doesn't work either. You have a party of six. 4 want to ride one attraction and 2 want to ride the other. Or what about if one of the people with the DAS doesn't want to ride one particular attraction, but all 5 of the others do. They would get a return time for another attraction, but why should they have to ride alone? Now, add in Disneyland into the mix and that person that would normally be alone may very well run into some other friends on their way to the attraction and want them to come along so that they aren't alone.
> 
> Like I said, I don't know of any good answer to the issue, but I do so problems with any potential solution that I can think of.
> 
> For example, I though of what if they could put two pictures on one DAS and either person on it could use it. But then what about the parties that want to split up for a portion of the time?
> 
> Although, I could see a potential fix for this. If they did want to split up briefly for say one or two attractions, they could tell the attraction host at one of them and be given a return time card for the other attraction based on the current wait time. This of course would require an iPad or something similar at every attraction though. Or perhaps issue a time limited DAS for the other person.
> 
> But that could get very complicated and we have already seen the mess that they have made of the current system, so many holdes could be poked into this as well.
> 
> Like I said, no real answers, just lots of problems with any of the ideas.




My earlier suggestion was based on the idea of no CMs being involved in issuing return times.  If CMs are going to do it, then it's farily easy, IMO.

First DAS holder gets a return time,and tells how many people are riding (say 4 out of 6).  Second DAS holder can then get a return time for the remaining 2 people. 

With the tickets being linked to DAS, and the DASs being linked together, no matter how many DASs are involved, it's not to difficult to write the code such that a single ticket can't be "waiting" on more than one DAS at a time. 



> Or what about if one of the people with the DAS doesn't want to ride one particular attraction, but all 5 of the others do. They would get a return time for another attraction, but why should they have to ride alone?



I'm kind of confused by this one, so just trying to understand...you have 6 guests, 2 with a DAS.  1 DAS rider and 4 guests want to ride Splash, but the other DAS rider doesn't, and wants to ride BTMRR instead.  3 other guests want to ride BTMRR as well.  Is that right?

If so, then the second DAS rider (BTMRR) should not be permitted to get a return time that includes any guest that is on the first DAS (Splash Mountain) until the non-DAS guests have actually ridden Splash.  The second DAS holder doesn't have to ride alone, but they shouldn't be able to add guests that are already on another DAS.  

The key to cutting down on the abuse  is making sure that no ticket that has one or more DASs associated with it should be permitted to have more than one active return time simultaneously.


----------



## delmar411

OurBigTrip said:


> My earlier suggestion was based on the idea of no CMs being involved in issuing return times.  If CMs are going to do it, then it's farily easy, IMO.
> 
> First DAS holder gets a return time,and tells how many people are riding (say 4 out of 6).  Second DAS holder can then get a return time for the remaining 2 people.
> 
> With the tickets being linked to DAS, and the DASs being linked together, no matter how many DASs are involved, it's not to difficult to write the code such that a single ticket can't be "waiting" on more than one DAS at a time.
> 
> I'm kind of confused by this one, so just trying to understand...you have 6 guests, 2 with a DAS.  1 DAS rider and 4 guests want to ride Splash, but the other DAS rider doesn't, and wants to ride BTMRR instead.  3 other guests want to ride BTMRR as well.  Is that right?
> 
> If so, then the second DAS rider (BTMRR) should not be permitted to get a return time that includes any guest that is on the first DAS (Splash Mountain) until the non-DAS guests have actually ridden Splash.  The second DAS holder doesn't have to ride alone, but they shouldn't be able to add guests that are already on another DAS.
> 
> The key to cutting down on the abuse  is making sure that no ticket that has one or more DASs associated with it should be permitted to have more than one active return time simultaneously.



This is way too complicated and overboard and disney simply does not have this type of IT service available.  And it makes no sense as in many families the adults are constantly switching around to who rides what with whom.  So it would be useless for me to be linked to one ride when it may end up being my DH who rides it depending on my YDD's mood/attitude.

The easiest way to cut down on certain abuses is for them to stamp the rides or use special pens to write them in. That would cut that abuse off right away.


----------



## stitchlovestink

OurBigTrip said:
			
		

> My earlier suggestion was based on the idea of no CMs being involved in issuing return times.  If CMs are going to do it, then it's farily easy, IMO.
> 
> First DAS holder gets a return time,and tells how many people are riding (say 4 out of 6).  Second DAS holder can then get a return time for the remaining 2 people.
> 
> With the tickets being linked to DAS, and the DASs being linked together, no matter how many DASs are involved, it's not to difficult to write the code such that a single ticket can't be "waiting" on more than one DAS at a time.
> 
> I'm kind of confused by this one, so just trying to understand...you have 6 guests, 2 with a DAS.  1 DAS rider and 4 guests want to ride Splash, but the other DAS rider doesn't, and wants to ride BTMRR instead.  3 other guests want to ride BTMRR as well.  Is that right?
> 
> If so, then the second DAS rider (BTMRR) should not be permitted to get a return time that includes any guest that is on the first DAS (Splash Mountain) until the non-DAS guests have actually ridden Splash.  The second DAS holder doesn't have to ride alone, but they shouldn't be able to add guests that are already on another DAS.
> 
> The key to cutting down on the abuse  is making sure that no ticket that has one or more DASs associated with it should be permitted to have more than one active return time simultaneously.



I completely Disagree!  You could have a TOTALLY legit set of circumstances where a family is penalized under your thought process!  Say, there are two kids and each one legit needs a DAS. Each child wants to ride something different and say possibly one child CANNOT ride what the other wants for some 'given' reason.  And then say Mom is the "Time Occupier" while Dad is the "Ride Companion".  Under your plan, the second child would be penalized from getting a return time because Dad's ticket would be precluded from being admitted with child #2 since he would "be attached" to the first child's return time. And maybe Mom can't ride either.  These are possible circumstances!  Complicated? Yes!  But you (general you) don't know what others are capable/not capable of doing when entering the parks.  Each DAS should be entitled to ONE return time. That is how Disney has set up the system at least for the time being.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Sorry to be dense but if a guest has a DAS card issued.  Can they go on a ride as a guest with another DAS card holder whilst they have an active DAS wait on another ride?


----------



## delmar411

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sorry to be dense but if a guest has a DAS card issued.  Can they go on a ride as a guest with another DAS card holder whilst they have an active DAS wait on another ride?



Absolutely.  The cards are setup the same ay as the old ones where it is the card holder and number in party.  Not who is in the party but the number.  So say you meet up with another family who also has a DAS and the kids want to ride together then they could do that up to the number on the card.


----------



## stitchlovestink

delmar411 said:
			
		

> Absolutely.  The cards are setup the same ay as the old ones where it is the card holder and number in party.  Not who is in the party but the number.  So say you meet up with another family who also has a DAS and the kids want to ride together then they could do that up to the number on the card.



So my question is......
There was nothing 'wrong' with doing this with a GAC. It was totally permittable!!
Is there some sort of rule that *you* are breaking in the agreement that *you* sign when you receive the new DAS that says one DAS holder cannot enter an attraction on another DAS holder's card? While they are waiting for a return time themselves?


----------



## delmar411

stitchlovestink said:


> So my question is......
> There was nothing 'wrong' with doing this with a GAC. It was totally permittable!!
> Is there some sort of rule that *you* are breaking in the agreement that *you* sign when you receive the new DAS that says one DAS holder cannot enter an attraction on another DAS holder's card? While they are waiting for a return time themselves?



No, there is nothing listed about that at all.


----------



## stitchlovestink

delmar411 said:
			
		

> No, there is nothing listed about that at all.



So then why all this discussion about multiple DAS's????
People need to worry about themselves and what they are doing.  Cheaters are going to find a way to cheat the system and until Disney cares "enough" about the cheating. (i.e.  putting the RFID chips in the mugs for soda refills, but NOTE....they only addressed the soda issue. They realize people can still cheat on the coffee & tea since those don't require the chip to fill your cup).  So I think Disney is well aware that no system is going to be foolproof!  They have already cut back drastically!  And it "appears" that some people who really "possibly" should've gotten a DAS are denied or are having to really "fight" for one which is both sad & disturbing to me.  JMO.   
I just don't understand why so many people feel the need to be concerned with other people's DAS use??!!  So a family has two...they can't loop the rides the way they used to be able to with a GAC (which I will admittedly say was not fair to others). But that issue has been eliminated.  Let's move on people.  You will never get rid of all cheaters, and honestly how do *you* (general you) know who they are??


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

delmar411 said:


> Absolutely.  The cards are setup the same ay as the old ones where it is the card holder and number in party.  Not who is in the party but the number.  So say you meet up with another family who also has a DAS and the kids want to ride together then they could do that up to the number on the card.


thank you for info. I dic not realise this.


----------



## cmwade77

stitchlovestink said:
			
		

> So then why all this discussion about multiple DAS's????
> People need to worry about themselves and what they are doing.  Cheaters are going to find a way to cheat the system and until Disney cares "enough" about the cheating. (i.e.  putting the RFID chips in the mugs for soda refills, but NOTE....they only addressed the soda issue. They realize people can still cheat on the coffee & tea since those don't require the chip to fill your cup).  So I think Disney is well aware that no system is going to be foolproof!  They have already cut back drastically!  And it "appears" that some people who really "possibly" should've gotten a DAS are denied or are having to really "fight" for one which is both sad & disturbing to me.  JMO.
> I just don't understand why so many people feel the need to be concerned with other people's DAS use??!!  So a family has two...they can't loop the rides the way they used to be able to with a GAC (which I will admittedly say was not fair to others). But that issue has been eliminated.  Let's move on people.  You will never get rid of all cheaters, and honestly how do *you* (general you) know who they are??



The problem is Disney does care and has been implementing restrictions that have made getting multiple DAS cards in one family difficult, at best, even though there are legitimate needs for them. Some of the policies are also making it hard to get a DAS for your entire party, unless EVERYONE is present and that isn't always possible either. For example the last time we went to WDW, we started off the trip with two people and ended up  with 6. Since by all accounts these restrictions ate due to the multiple DAS issue, it is natural that people would speculate on a solution, so that these restrictions might be able to be lifted.


----------



## stitchlovestink

cmwade77 said:
			
		

> The problem is Disney does care and has been implementing restrictions that have made getting multiple DAS cards in one family difficult, at best, even though there are legitimate needs for them. Some of the policies are also making it hard to get a DAS for your entire party, unless EVERYONE is present and that isn't always possible either. For example the last time we went to WDW, we started off the trip with two people and ended up  with 6. Since by all accounts these restrictions ate due to the multiple DAS issue, it is natural that people would speculate on a solution, so that these restrictions might be able to be lifted.



Well according to Sue's post, the only time everyone needs to be present is when a lead makes an 'exception' to rule of more than 6 on the DAS.  In order to get a number on your DAS greater than 6, ALL parties must be present.  If your party is 6 or less then you all need not be there together to get your DAS issued. 

But it seems like more of the "discussion" is about people having two DAS cards with 'active' times simultaneously and people thinking that is not 'acceptable/fair'.  If it's not in the DAS rules *you* sign then IMO it is a matter of opinion as to whether it is acceptable/fair.  It isn't breaking any "rules" Disney has set forth otherwise I think they would have addressed it in the "contract thingy" they have *you* sign stating *you* understand and agree to the terms of usage, right??


----------



## delmar411

cmwade77 said:


> The problem is Disney does care and has been implementing restrictions that have made getting multiple DAS cards in one family difficult, at best, even though there are legitimate needs for them. Some of the policies are also making it hard to get a DAS for your entire party, unless EVERYONE is present and that isn't always possible either. For example the last time we went to WDW, we started off the trip with two people and ended up  with 6. Since by all accounts these restrictions ate due to the multiple DAS issue, it is natural that people would speculate on a solution, so that these restrictions might be able to be lifted.



Well you only need your entire party if it is greater than 6 which is an improvement over the old one which was pretty much capped at 6 unless there were special circumstances.  We have a DAS for 6 but for the most part it is just me and the 3 little kids.  But sometimes my teen graces us with her presence and even rarer DH is with us.  So I don't want to have to wait at GR just to change our number and they were fine with us having 6 even though it may just be 4 of us or even down to 2 at times.


----------



## Mickey Fliers

cmwade77 said:


> This doesn't work either. You have a party of six. 4 want to ride one attraction and 2 want to ride the other. Or what about if one of the people with the DAS doesn't want to ride one particular attraction, but all 5 of the others do. They would get a return time for another attraction, but why should they have to ride alone? Now, add in Disneyland into the mix and that person that would normally be alone may very well run into some other friends on their way to the attraction and want them to come along so that they aren't alone.
> 
> Like I said, I don't know of any good answer to the issue, but I do so problems with any potential solution that I can think of.
> 
> For example, I though of what if they could put two pictures on one DAS and either person on it could use it. But then what about the parties that want to split up for a portion of the time?
> 
> Although, I could see a potential fix for this. If they did want to split up briefly for say one or two attractions, they could tell the attraction host at one of them and be given a return time card for the other attraction based on the current wait time. This of course would require an iPad or something similar at every attraction though. Or perhaps issue a time limited DAS for the other person.
> 
> But that could get very complicated and we have already seen the mess that they have made of the current system, so many holdes could be poked into this as well.
> 
> Like I said, no real answers, just lots of problems with any of the ideas.



Um, not to be a total debby downer, but why is this Disney's problem?  If rider wants to experience attraction A and is in need of special accommodations, then they are provided with alternate wait area, etc.   Disney does not to do accommodate all the members  of Riders' party with special accommodations.

I travel to Wdw with my friend who has a child with Downs.  The accommodations that Disney provides are for that child, no one else.  If he wants to ride Splash with the DAS and the other kids want BTMRR, then they wait in line or get a FP.  How is this now easy to understand?


----------



## delmar411

stitchlovestink said:


> Well according to Sue's post, the only time everyone needs to be present is when a lead makes an 'exception' to rule of more than 6 on the DAS.  In order to get a number on your DAS greater than 6, ALL parties must be present.  If your party is 6 or less then you all need not be there together to get your DAS issued.
> 
> But it seems like more of the "discussion" is about people having two DAS cards with 'active' times simultaneously and people thinking that is not 'acceptable/fair'.  If it's not in the DAS rules *you* sign then IMO it is a matter of opinion as to whether it is acceptable/fair.  It isn't breaking any "rules" Disney has set forth otherwise I think they would have addressed it in the "contract thingy" they have *you* sign stating *you* understand and agree to the terms of usage, right??



This is what the card says:

The disability access service is designed for guests who are unable to tolerate extended waits due to disability. This service allows guest to schedule a return time that is comparable to the current queue wait for the given attraction.  This service does not provide immediate access or priority attraction access.

Terms and Conditions:
Your scheduled return time does not provide immediate access upon your return.

You may not have more than one active attraction return time at a time.

Disney fast pass service is a separate service and may be used in conjunction with this service.

Park and attraction hours are subject to change without notice.

Not valid for admission to any theme park, experience or facility.

All guests must meet boarding requirements.when utilizing this service, it is possible to experience waits greater than the posted wait time.

By signing this card, you acknowledge that the recipient of this card has a disability requiring the service of this program and accepts the terms and conditions of this card.  

At the very bottom it says: This service is revocable, non-transferable, not for commercial use, void if altered and subject to change without notice.


The card says nothing about holding multiple cards or having an active wait time on each card at the same time.


----------



## disney david

stitchlovestink said:


> So then why all this discussion about multiple DAS's????
> People need to worry about themselves and what they are doing.  Cheaters are going to find a way to cheat the system and until Disney cares "enough" about the cheating. (i.e.  putting the RFID chips in the mugs for soda refills, but NOTE....they only addressed the soda issue. They realize people can still cheat on the coffee & tea since those don't require the chip to fill your cup).  So I think Disney is well aware that no system is going to be foolproof!  They have already cut back drastically!  And it "appears" that some people who really "possibly" should've gotten a DAS are denied or are having to really "fight" for one which is both sad & disturbing to me.  JMO.
> I just don't understand why so many people feel the need to be concerned with other people's DAS use??!!  So a family has two...they can't loop the rides the way they used to be able to with a GAC (which I will admittedly say was not fair to others). But that issue has been eliminated.  Let's move on people.  You will never get rid of all cheaters, and honestly how do *you* (general you) know who they are??



Your right give Disney some time they will be using RFID for das and Soon they will have to put chips in the coffee cups  because your also right they will find a way to cheat that system to.

 I think Disney dose care  I just think it more of they hope people can be honest and that they don't want to have to put a RFID chip in everything. Soon they will have to come up with a RFID band they can help with height requirements because parents keep finding ways to cheat that to. It sad it comes down to people cheating  one system  so Disney has to make changes to another system. 

What happened to just being happy be in  Disney why do people have to find ways to cheat and abuse systems that affects  people who really need it.


----------



## cmwade77

delmar411 said:
			
		

> Well you only need your entire party if it is greater than 6 which is an improvement over the old one which was pretty much capped at 6 unless there were special circumstances.  We have a DAS for 6 but for the most part it is just me and the 3 little kids.  But sometimes my teen graces us with her presence and even rarer DH is with us.  So I don't want to have to wait at GR just to change our number and they were fine with us having 6 even though it may just be 4 of us or even down to 2 at times.



As of yesterday when a friend when to get one at WDW, your entire party must be present if you have more than 4 people in the party.

DLR has been requiring everyone to be present, no matter the party size for about a week now.


----------



## stitchlovestink

disney david said:
			
		

> Your right give Disney some time they will be using RFID for das and Soon they will have to put chips in the coffee cups  because your also right they will find a way to cheat that system to.
> 
> I think Disney dose care  I just think it more of they hope people can be honest and that they don't want to have to put a RFID chip in everything. Soon they will have to come up with a RFID band they can help with height requirements because parents keep finding ways to cheat that to. It sad it comes down to people cheating  one system  so Disney has to make changes to another system.
> 
> What happened to just being happy be in  Disney why do people have to find ways to cheat and abuse systems that affects  people who really need it.



Well...LOL...If they "hoped" people would be honest regarding the mugs, they wouldn't have bothered with the RFID chips at all!!  But IMO, I think they figured they would cut out their biggest % of cheaters by putting the RFID in the soda machines and figuring if people cheated on the coffe/tea it was a MUCH smaller % and they would just "suck that up" to running a business.  Well IMO, I think while they will continue to tweak this system, they realize that there is NO way to make a system 100% foolproof from cheaters without requiring some type of medical documentation. And then the problem there is they cannot require proof unless they are providing "BETTER not equal access" and we all know that is not going to happen!!!


----------



## cmwade77

stitchlovestink said:
			
		

> Well...LOL...If they "hoped" people would be honest regarding the mugs, they wouldn't have bothered with the RFID chips at all!!  But IMO, I think they figured they would cut out their biggest % of cheaters by putting the RFID in the soda machines and figuring if people cheated on the coffe/tea is was a MUCH smaller % and they would just "suck that up" to running a business.  Well IMO, I think while they will continue to tweak this system, they realize that there is NO way to make a system 100% foolproof from cheaters without requiring some type of medical documentation. And then the problem there is they cannot require proof unless they are providing "BETTER not equal access" and we all know that is not going to happen!!!



But even if they provide "better" access with documentation, they ate still required to provide equal accommodation without documentation. And we can all see how hard that is to accomplish.


----------



## stitchlovestink

cmwade77 said:
			
		

> But even if they provide "better" access with documentation, they ate still required to provide equal accommodation without documentation.



True!!  
And Very Good Point!


----------



## disney david

stitchlovestink said:


> Well...LOL...If they "hoped" people would be honest regarding the mugs, they wouldn't have bothered with the RFID chips at all!!  But IMO, I think they figured they would cut out their biggest % of cheaters by putting the RFID in the soda machines and figuring if people cheated on the coffe/tea it was a MUCH smaller % and they would just "suck that up" to running a business.  Well IMO, I think while they will continue to tweak this system, they realize that there is NO way to make a system 100% foolproof from cheaters without requiring some type of medical documentation. And then the problem there is they cannot require proof unless they are providing "BETTER not equal access" and we all know that is not going to happen!!!



Yeah I guess I mean they hope people would be honest with the das. After the media if the gac maybe they thought it would shame the ones who abused the gac. 

And yes your right but the biggest percentage won rest until they find a loop hole. And find ways to get more soda then they supposed to. 

Their no clear cut way of preventing abuse and cheating just Disney needs to be one step ahead and make it as hard as they can.  Maybe Disney should hire the ones who abuse the system so they can go through everything and see what they would do and fix it.


----------



## aaarcher86

I think the percentage of people trying to cheat the system is very small. And that small percentage will decrease further when they make this electronic. We all know cheating can't be eliminated completely. 

The people devising plans to skirt the rules are going to be shooting themselves in the foot in the end.


----------



## delmar411

cmwade77 said:


> As of yesterday when a friend when to get one at WDW, your entire party must be present if you have more than 4 people in the party.
> 
> DLR has been requiring everyone to be present, no matter the party size for about a week now.



Interesting.  That's good to know for the next renewal because the kids will be off school for a week at thanksgiving so we'll have to up the number on DH's days off.


----------



## cmwade77

Mickey Fliers said:


> Um, not to be a total debby downer, but why is this Disney's problem?  If rider wants to experience attraction A and is in need of special accommodations, then they are provided with alternate wait area, etc.   Disney does not to do accommodate all the members  of Riders' party with special accommodations.
> 
> I travel to Wdw with my friend who has a child with Downs.  The accommodations that Disney provides are for that child, no one else.  If he wants to ride Splash with the DAS and the other kids want BTMRR, then they wait in line or get a FP.  How is this now easy to understand?



My point was when traveling with more than one person who needs special accommodations and both of these people do not wish to ride the same attraction. Nothing to do with others in the party that don't need special accommodation, other than some of them should be able to join the ones that do on the ride.


----------



## Rowanonfire

Anyone had any other recent experiences with being issued a DAS for mobility issues not solved by a mobility aid?


----------



## sharadoc

cmwade77 said:


> My point was when traveling with more than one person who needs special accommodations and both of these people do not wish to ride the same attraction. Nothing to do with others in the party that don't need special accommodation, other than some of them should be able to join the ones that do on the ride.



Absolutely! When my DD was younger, she thought the GAC was for the family and assume she and her Dad could ride Splash. She got a rude awakening when I refused to allow it and took her to the FP machines. Once she was older she realized what that card meant and who it was for.

She also refuses to ride HM, that doesn't stop DS and DH or I from riding it, we just take shifts.

As I read more and more about different folks' experience, I realize that some people used the GAC system as if they were on a MAW trip. They asked for and generally received special treatment everywhere. I blame the CMs who just did the easy thing, rather than cause any problems. We were told the GAC was not good for shows or character interactions. We always asked to sit at the back near an exit so we could get out if DS couldn't handle something, but we didn't expect special access. 

I do have a lot of fear about our upcoming trip. I get it, I know why it was done and I think eventually the system will work fine for us. If they would only figure out a way that I don't have to take DS TO the actual ride in advance, it will be perfect. Poor DH will have to do a lot of extra mileage on the trip, and I worry it will exhaust him!! 

If we could use the DAS on conjunction with the app to schedule the ride, I would pay for that! It would use wait times on the app, use the QR code to scan and identify the pass, then schedule our return times on our bands. Now that would be good use of technology!!!


----------



## lanejudy

Rowanonfire said:


> Anyone had any other recent experiences with being issued a DAS for mobility issues not solved by a mobility aid?



I've seen it recommended  that you be very explicit about what will happen in line and how that would be detrimental to WDW.  But their basic response for mobility is a wheelchair, ECV or other aid -- possibly creative use of it and not simply sitting all day.  So you will need to be very specific as to how use of a mobility aid will not be acceptable for your specific needs, as well as how your specific needs will impact WDW if you wait in line.

Good luck and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## clanmcculloch

I'm not sure if I missed this or it just hasn't been discussed, but how is a DAS or even FP+ being handled at attractions like IASW and SE with non-mainstreamed accessible entrances when you have a member of your party in a wheelchair?


----------



## Rowanonfire

lanejudy said:


> I've seen it recommended  that you be very explicit about what will happen in line and how that would be detrimental to WDW.  But their basic response for mobility is a wheelchair, ECV or other aid -- possibly creative use of it and not simply sitting all day.  So you will need to be very specific as to how use of a mobility aid will not be acceptable for your specific needs, as well as how your specific needs will impact WDW if you wait in line.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your vacation!



Thanks...I think I know how to word things, I'm just wondering whether people have actually had any success or not. I would word it: I can't sit or stand too still for too long or my muscles stiffen. I need to keep mobile by strolling etc. More then 30 mins or so in a slow-moving line and my legs will probably be out of action for days and I will be in no fit physical state to ride by the time I get to the front of the line. Waiting outside of the line would be very helpful as I can keep as mobile as I need to. Otherwise I will physically not be able to ride attractions that have long lines.

I don't know if that will be enough for Disney though. :s I plan on taking a wheelchair for moments when I cannot avoid problems. But sitting dosent really help, just makes it worse. =(


----------



## sharadoc

Rowanonfire said:


> Thanks...I think I know how to word things, I'm just wondering whether people have actually had any success or not. I would word it: I can't sit or stand too still for too long or my muscles stiffen. I need to keep mobile by strolling etc. More then 30 mins or so in a slow-moving line and my legs will probably be out of action for days and I will be in no fit physical state to ride by the time I get to the front of the line. Waiting outside of the line would be very helpful as I can keep as mobile as I need to. Otherwise I will physically not be able to ride attractions that have long lines.
> 
> I don't know if that will be enough for Disney though. :s I plan on taking a wheelchair for moments when I cannot avoid problems. But sitting dosent really help, just makes it worse. =(



I'll be interested to hear, since they could just tell you that Fastpass+ will solve your issues. Good luck!


----------



## Rowanonfire

sharadoc said:


> I'll be interested to hear, since they could just tell you that Fastpass+ will solve your issues. Good luck!



That would be true if they weren't limiting it so much haha!


----------



## CurlyJo224

sharadoc said:


> I do have a lot of fear about our upcoming trip. I get it, I know why it was done and I think eventually the system will work fine for us. If they would only figure out a way that I don't have to take DS TO the actual ride in advance, it will be perfect. Poor DH will have to do a lot of extra mileage on the trip, and I worry it will exhaust him!!



The person that the DAS is for does not have to be there to get the return time, just to ride the ride.


----------



## SueM in MN

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Sorry I did look on first page but can't find what a QR code is? Can anyone help? Sue? Tia!


A QR code is a 2 dimensional barcode that can give more information than a regular barcode. They are usually square and have a bunch of shapes that look sort of random, but can be read with the correct reader 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_code
DAS cards have a QR code on them that is apparently not being used right now.
We were told it would be able to be used soon to allow Guest Relations to access the DAS holder's information and print out a replacement card more quickly.

But, there are other things that a barcode can be used for, which would include assigning times and allowing access.


Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> interesting. Maybe they will tie it to the MagicBand.





aaarcher86 said:


> I think this is the goal. Does Universal do something like this? I think that was referenced.


I'm not sure how true this is or how soon, but I had heard this would be the eventual goal, at least at WDW, where they already have readers at many attractions.


Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> So am I reading correctly? Are people seriously filling in their own cards with times? Omg whatever next! I am truly shocked. The only way then to avoid this I can see is that they hold the DAS card at the ride till you return or some kind of electronic system. Or a receipt like ticket issue like the old FP that they give you and you show on return. Or people could just be honest...wishful thinking right
> 
> As they always say people will always try sad but true. But the majority don't. It didn't even cross my mind.


Yes.
I have read on Facebook and blogs that people are writing in their own times, altering the times or at DL, going to a different ride than they have a return time for.


stitchlovestink said:


> Well according to Sue's post, the only time everyone needs to be present is when a lead makes an 'exception' to rule of more than 6 on the DAS.  In order to get a number on your DAS greater than 6, ALL parties must be present.  If your party is 6 or less then you all need not be there together to get your DAS issued.
> 
> But it seems like more of the "discussion" is about people having two DAS cards with 'active' times simultaneously and people thinking that is not 'acceptable/fair'.  If it's not in the DAS rules *you* sign then IMO it is a matter of opinion as to whether it is acceptable/fair.  It isn't breaking any "rules" Disney has set forth otherwise I think they would have addressed it in the "contract thingy" they have *you* sign stating *you* understand and agree to the terms of usage, right??


The party of more than 6 is what it was when we were at WDW and what I had seen in writing (returned home 11/9/13) 
But, things are subject to change, so they may have changed it. Especially if they have been gathering information and found the average party size was only 4.

The issue I have been writing about of groups with 2 DAS cards was in reference to people who are writing on Facebook or blogs that they were lying to get a second DAS card with the purpose of having 2 return times.

That is much different than a group that has 2 people with disabilities who each have their own DAS card.


cmwade77 said:


> As of yesterday when a friend when to get one at WDW, your entire party must be present if you have more than 4 people in the party.
> 
> DLR has been requiring everyone to be present, no matter the party size for about a week now.


Thanks for that.
I will add it to the FAQs 


clanmcculloch said:


> I'm not sure if I missed this or it just hasn't been discussed, but how is a DAS or even FP+ being handled at attractions like IASW and SE with non-mainstreamed accessible entrances when you have a member of your party in a wheelchair?


It was not busy when we were at both those attractions. 
We had FP + for Spaceship Earth, but we could see the FP + went next to the regular entrance! which is nor accessible. So, we just went to the exit, which has always been the only accessible entrance. We did. It show DD's DAS card. As before, they had a clipboard for writing down the groups as they came.

We rode Small World twice with a wheelchair on this trip and had minimal waits each time (15-20 minutes posted Standby waits). We entered the wheelchair area and saw ONLY groups using mobility devices in that line.
I don't know if that was coincidence or not; previously, even with short posted waits, the wait in that line was often way longer than the wait in the regular line and half or more of the groups didn't have a mobility device.



CurlyJo224 said:


> The person that the DAS is for does not have to be there to get the return time, just to ride the ride.


Correct.
The person the DAS is for only needs to be there to go on the attraction, not to get a return time.


----------



## Rowanonfire

Do you need ID to get a DAS?

Travelling from abroad, carrying my passport into the park is a bit of a worry.


----------



## OurBigTrip

stitchlovestink said:


> So my question is......
> There was nothing 'wrong' with doing this with a GAC. It was totally permittable!!
> Is there some sort of rule that *you* are breaking in the agreement that *you* sign when you receive the new DAS that says one DAS holder cannot enter an attraction on another DAS holder's card? While they are waiting for a return time themselves?



There isn't, but there certainly should be.


----------



## OurBigTrip

delmar411 said:


> This is way too complicated and overboard and disney simply does not have this type of IT service available.  And it makes no sense as in many families the adults are constantly switching around to who rides what with whom.  So it would be useless for me to be linked to one ride when it may end up being my DH who rides it depending on my YDD's mood/attitude.
> 
> The easiest way to cut down on certain abuses is for them to stamp the rides or use special pens to write them in. That would cut that abuse off right away.



IT-wise, it isn't complicated at all.

If Disney wants to keep the system they've laid out, i.e, everyone waits their turn to ride, and DAS doesn't mean privileged access, they're going to have to come up with a way to prevent families with multiple DASs from having return times on each one for everyone in the party.  Otherwise, they're opening it up  for abuse, and within a couple of years, DAS will be as big a mess as GAC was.


----------



## ttintagel

> As I read more and more about different folks' experience, I realize that some people used the GAC system as if they were on a MAW trip. They asked for and generally received special treatment everywhere. I blame the CMs who just did the easy thing, rather than cause any problems.



So true. The same thing will happen with any system until management empowers the CM's to stand up to people making unreasonable demands, and until the company decides to pay for adequate staffing levels.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Had terrible day yesterday! Checked into CBR and given a preferred room in Martinique which had terrible odor of mildew/mold.  Called front desk immediately and maid came with room spray and told me "no worry you get used to it". Really she told me that!  Anyway wasted afternoon trying to get situation resolved and also although I had called ahead for a fridge for medications no fridge was available and by 10:45 last night  we were finally moved over to the POFQ.  This am tried to change fast pass+ times and system was not working.  Went to guest services at EPCOT to ask for help explained my nephews difficulties, I had written a description of what I felt were his specific needs but when the CM came over and began to read what I had written (which defeated my purpose in writing in the first place) he became very agitated. Another CM came right over to us and greeted him and explained to him how she wanted to help him enjoy his day.  She explained how she would take his photo with her iPad and give us a special card to help us. She told me if we needed assistance in addition to the DAS procedure to come back and they would help us further.  As it turned out the 2 rides he wanted to go on had no significant wait times and for Space Ship Earth they allowed us to use alternative entrance to avoid moving walkway. Tonite we went to guest services to inquire about upgrading to APs and my nephew had some difficulty waiting in line there. When it was our turn the CM asked if I knew about the DAS. I showed her his card and explained we did not need to use it today but would probably use it only for MK. Anyway she called over another CM and they spoke to my nephew and then scanned our magic bands and allowed us fast pass choices for the entire day at MK for Monday. So after all the unpleasant things that happened to us yesterday (went to dinner @Ohanas last night and were served drinks and appetizers then after 30 min the server came over to tell us he was bringing dessert! We had not been served any of main course. Then when we went to get monorail back to MK it was broken down)
Today pixie dust


----------



## momtolots

Glad your day was much better than yesterday!! Here's to the rest of your trip being just as good as today!!


----------



## Lsdolphin

momtolots said:


> Glad your day was much better than yesterday!! Here's to the rest of your trip being just as good as today!!





Thank you! Now that I have upgraded the two of us to APs I hope he enjoys the rides as much as he enjoys the pool!


----------



## bookwormde

Just because something might be abused, does not mean it can be limited or removed if it is an accommodation for equal access. It would be very easy to mark the DAS that the group has multiple, mark how many people are covered by the return time and just only allow the total number in the group to be active between the 2 (or more) DAS at one time. Yes if the DAS are both not there when the return time is requested it would be an issue, but it would certainly greatly cut down on any abuse. Ideally for these situation they would have an electronic version of DAS and or an APP which would solve the problem completely and make of unnecessary to even take up the time of the CMs when getting the time.


----------



## OurBigTrip

bookwormde said:


> Just because something might be abused, does not mean it can be limited or removed if it is an accommodation for equal access. It would be very easy to mark the DAS that the group has multiple, mark how many people are covered by the return time and just only allow the total number in the group to be active between the 2 (or more) DAS at one time. Yes if the DAS are both not there when the return time is requested it would be an issue, but it would certainly greatly cut down on any abuse. Ideally for these situation they would have an electronic version of DAS and or an APP which would solve the problem completely and make of unnecessary to even take up the time of the CMs when getting the time.



That's basically what I'm saying - if they link the DASs together electronically, it's easy after that to ensure that the same people aren't waiting for multiple rides at the same time. 

There are absolutely cases, probably many, where there is a legitimate need for multiple DAS cards in the same group.


----------



## mrsksomeday

OurBigTrip said:


> IT-wise, it isn't complicated at all.



For Disney's IT department it would be. Their websites are always a mess, the photopass site is a joke, and look at all the magic band problems.


----------



## englishrose47

We were issued 2 cards for our group of 12 of which 8 were special needs , the cm put mine and one other escort pixs on the card , the problem with that is that 1 of us had to sit out with any who didn't want to ride . So lesson learnt we will ask for the individuals with the special needs to have their pix on the card . The system was  new I a sure the cm thought this was the best solution


----------



## Nanajo1

mrsksomeday said:


> For Disney's IT department it would be. Their websites are always a mess, the photopass site is a joke, and look at all the magic band problems.



I always hold my breath with announcement of new IT upgrade. It amazes me that Disney has such continued trouble with anything IT wise. The telephone support staff is very helpful.


----------



## curemyreed

Lsdolphin said:


> Had terrible day yesterday! Checked into CBR and given a preferred room in Martinique which had terrible odor of mildew/mold.  Called front desk immediately and maid came with room spray and told me "no worry you get used to it". Really she told me that!  Anyway wasted afternoon trying to get situation resolved and also although I had called ahead for a fridge for medications no fridge was available and by 10:45 last night  we were finally moved over to the POFQ.  This am tried to change fast pass+ times and system was not working.  Went to guest services at EPCOT to ask for help explained my nephews difficulties, I had written a description of what I felt were his specific needs but when the CM came over and began to read what I had written (which defeated my purpose in writing in the first place) he became very agitated. Another CM came right over to us and greeted him and explained to him how she wanted to help him enjoy his day.  She explained how she would take his photo with her iPad and give us a special card to help us. She told me if we needed assistance in addition to the DAS procedure to come back and they would help us further.  As it turned out the 2 rides he wanted to go on had no significant wait times and for Space Ship Earth they allowed us to use alternative entrance to avoid moving walkway. Tonite we went to guest services to inquire about upgrading to APs and my nephew had some difficulty waiting in line there. When it was our turn the CM asked if I knew about the DAS. I showed her his card and explained we did not need to use it today but would probably use it only for MK. Anyway she called over another CM and they spoke to my nephew and then scanned our magic bands and allowed us fast pass choices for the entire day at MK for Monday. So after all the unpleasant things that happened to us yesterday (went to dinner @Ohanas last night and were served drinks and appetizers then after 30 min the server came over to tell us he was bringing dessert! We had not been served any of main course. Then when we went to get monorail back to MK it was broken down)
> Today pixie dust



Reading about that pixie dust given your nephew made me tear up. Literally. I have read so many accounts of people being denied DAS access, and some having more stressful vacations trying to tour using the DAS system. And then, most recently, accounts of how heinous people have already developed techniques to cheat this new system. It has made me feel sad and angry, too. But to hear how someone there at Epcot saw a boy who wasn't coping well and went that extra step to try and make his MK day go better....that really reminds me of the magic to be found at Disney. So thank you for posting that.


----------



## ChrisinNJ

Rowanonfire said:


> Oh my goodness. Did you ask to speak to someone higher up? I've heard stories of people with similar issues being offered the DAS. I would have complained to management. What they said to your husband is not acceptable, what about that is equal access?




The person we spoke to was a Manager.  His solution was sit in a wheelchair or we will refund your ticket.


----------



## Rowanonfire

ChrisinNJ said:


> The person we spoke to was a Manager.  His solution was sit in a wheelchair or we will refund your ticket.



I hope you have you have complained to Disney because that is just not acceptable in my opinion if sitting makes the problem worse. Did they not offer you offer any more advice?

My plan of action is to go to GR on my first park day and ask what they think regarding the best way for me to tour the parks. If they think I don't need a DAS I will try their plan but I will make it clear that if I struggle and feel it doesn't meet my needs I will be back and asking for more assistance. If by denying someone a DAS card they lose an opportunity to access attractions that is NOT equal access.


----------



## ChrisinNJ

Rowanonfire said:


> I hope you have you have complained to Disney because that is just not acceptable in my opinion if sitting makes the problem worse. Did they not offer you offer any more advice?
> 
> My plan of action is to go to GR on my first park day and ask what they think regarding the best way for me to tour the parks. If they think I don't need a DAS I will try their plan but I will make it clear that if I struggle and feel it doesn't meet my needs I will be back and asking for more assistance. If by denying someone a DAS card they lose an opportunity to access attractions that is NOT equal access.



I was going to have him stop at GS on the way into MK then next day, but he didn't feel well enough to go.  We cancelled AK, and our last day at the parks was MVMCP where we walked on all the rides anyway.

Next trip, I will have him ask again, maybe they will have tweaked the system a bit by then, especially with all the complaints they are getting.


----------



## cmwade77

OurBigTrip said:
			
		

> That's basically what I'm saying - if they link the DASs together electronically, it's easy after that to ensure that the same people aren't waiting for multiple rides at the same time.
> 
> There are absolutely cases, probably many, where there is a legitimate need for multiple DAS cards in the same group.



But then how would you link them when members of the group that need a DAS show up at different times of the day? Or how do you prove your party size of 6 when they all show up throughout the day? 

I know this is more prevalent at DLR, but I am sure it still happens at WDW.


----------



## OurBigTrip

cmwade77 said:


> But then how would you link them when members of the group that need a DAS show up at different times of the day? Or how do you prove your party size of 6 when they all show up throughout the day?
> 
> I know this is more prevalent at DLR, but I am sure it still happens at WDW.



If people are going to be showing up at different times of day to join the group using the DAS, then the DAS holder would probably need to go back to GS.

Alternatively, if the DAS holder doesn't want to go back to GS, then the later arrivals wouldn't be on the DAS.

I agree it would be a pain, but at the same time, there needs to be a way to eliminate, to the greatest degree possible, the cheaters.


----------



## PrincessL

I'm confused.  My sister and her husband have 7 children, 4 of whom have special needs.  I travel with them and have 1 daughter - not with special needs. How many people can be in a party for the DAS? We all live together and like to go on vacation together.  On vacation, we like family time.  Often, both my sister and brother-in-law must ride with their youngest son because he has tried to jump off the ride before even though he loves the ride - he just had a panic attack.  So, I have to ride with their other young daughter.  Also, some of us have had to leave the line when my niece had a meltdown, but her siblings still wanted to go on the ride.  If the DAS limits the party to 6, then they can't tour the park together.  And their children can't just be unsupervised.  

Also, they will need more than one DAS.  Sometimes, some of the children cannot go to the park, so the others would need a DAS.  Also, the oldest is a teenager and the youngest is 4.  So they ride different rides.  

How would this system work for them (and me too.  I don't want to do everything separate or we would not travel together).


----------



## ninjagirl

I'm starting to have lots of anxiety about whether or not our needs will be met this year when traveling to Disney in January. My mom and I both have mobility issues and as a result we have problems waiting in crowded cues. My needs are not met with a wheelchair or ECV because I can't sit for extended periods of time without becoming stiff which would create an additional hazard when transferring to the ride. I don't do we'll in crowded lines that are dark, especially in "herding" situations in which people are pushing or bumping into me as I may easy lose my balance or be injured unintentionally. I'm worried that since my problem stems from mobility, we'll be denied the DAS even though I need it given my set of medical diagnosis. What's the best way to explain this to the CM? Do I start with the idea that I have needs not met by a wheelchair or ECV and explain why? We already get limited time in the parks due to stamina (related to pain not walking) so it's really hard to hear that reasonable accommodations are being denied to so many.


----------



## aaarcher86

PrincessL said:


> I'm confused.  My sister and her husband have 7 children, 4 of whom have special needs.  I travel with them and have 1 daughter - not with special needs. How many people can be in a party for the DAS? We all live together and like to go on vacation together.  On vacation, we like family time.  Often, both my sister and brother-in-law must ride with their youngest son because he has tried to jump off the ride before even though he loves the ride - he just had a panic attack.  So, I have to ride with their other young daughter.  Also, some of us have had to leave the line when my niece had a meltdown, but her siblings still wanted to go on the ride.  If the DAS limits the party to 6, then they can't tour the park together.  And their children can't just be unsupervised.  Also, they will need more than one DAS.  Sometimes, some of the children cannot go to the park, so the others would need a DAS.  Also, the oldest is a teenager and the youngest is 4.  So they ride different rides.  How would this system work for them (and me too.  I don't want to do everything separate or we would not travel together).



This is a really unique situation. Basically you'll be asking for 4 individual DAS cards and for each of them to accommodate 11 people. Please don't take this he wrong way because you obviously need this accommodation, but I would expect to be scrutinized a little more than an average guest. I say that only because your party doubles he normal limit of guests for a DAS and your asking for 4 cards. It's been discussed that people are trying to get multiple DAS cards to try and skirt the wait times so it may initially raise a red flag.  Unfortunately people like that make it harder for people like you. 

 You'll all have to go to guest relations as a group and explain the needs of the 4 guests who need the 4 cards. Explain why they each need a card. Explain why your group is a bit larger than the norm. I would make sure to sure to explain why you need to be included in the party on the DAS cards specifically.


----------



## Wishes Count

ninjagirl said:


> I'm starting to have lots of anxiety about whether or not our needs will be met this year when traveling to Disney in January. My mom and I both have mobility issues and as a result we have problems waiting in crowded cues. My needs are not met with a wheelchair or ECV because I can't sit for extended periods of time without becoming stiff which would create an additional hazard when transferring to the ride. I don't do we'll in crowded lines that are dark, especially in "herding" situations in which people are pushing or bumping into me as I may easy lose my balance or be injured unintentionally. I'm worried that since my problem stems from mobility, we'll be denied the DAS even though I need it given my set of medical diagnosis. What's the best way to explain this to the CM? Do I start with the idea that I have needs not met by a wheelchair or ECV and explain why? We already get limited time in the parks due to stamina (related to pain not walking) so it's really hard to hear that reasonable accommodations are being denied to so many.



You will need to explain better than you have stated above. I am going to play devils advocate here so dont be offended. Here is why just from what you stated above you don't need a DAS. This is likely what you will be told at GR

First you mention mobility concerns. A wheelchair will be suggested and there are courtesy ones available at the attraction. You will not need to remain seated the whole time and can use it as you wish. 

Second you mention crowded queues or herding situations. The DAS will not help with this at most attractions. The DAS does send you to the FP line but those lines merge with the standby for "preshows" which is where that herding will take place. DAS will not allow you to bypass that and if you need to be accommodated for that you need to ask at the attraction.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## SmallWorld71

ninjagirl said:


> I'm starting to have lots of anxiety about whether or not our needs will be met this year when traveling to Disney in January. My mom and I both have mobility issues and as a result we have problems waiting in crowded cues. My needs are not met with a wheelchair or ECV because I can't sit for extended periods of time without becoming stiff which would create an additional hazard when transferring to the ride. I don't do we'll in crowded lines that are dark, especially in "herding" situations in which people are pushing or bumping into me as I may easy lose my balance or be injured unintentionally. I'm worried that since my problem stems from mobility, we'll be denied the DAS even though I need it given my set of medical diagnosis. What's the best way to explain this to the CM? Do I start with the idea that I have needs not met by a wheelchair or ECV and explain why? We already get limited time in the parks due to stamina (related to pain not walking) so it's really hard to hear that reasonable accommodations are being denied to so many.



Hi ninjagirl - I assume it is just you and your mom traveling? I ask only because my mom and sister-in-law have similar issues and we have found that the best things is to just have one of us offer assistance. My mom has no sensation in her feet/ ankles and can be quite unsteady on them, but a sturdy guide from one of her teenage grandsons is very helpful.

Anyway, the good news is that January is an extremely slow month and the lines should be pretty low as long as you follow the recommended park days. This is HUGELY important this time of year. Because MSEP is only offered on certain nights, it will have a huge impact on MK crowd fluctuations and thus fluctuations in the rest of WDW. In other words, in a month like January, you could end up picking the most crowded park and the lines will be really long in that park or you could be at the least crowded park and be walking onto rides and thus not need a DAS.

If you haven't already, check out Josh's site at easywdw.com for the crowd calendars. His advice is spot on and many of us on the DIS use his info.

Also, please understand that I'm not saying that you should/ should not qualify for a DAS. But, rather that, instead of being worried that you won't qualify (which you may not) be proactive in ensuring that you are "zigging" while the crowd is "zagging" and you will probably find that you don't need one.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

I see a lot of questions from people about wheelchairs/ECV's for mobility and stamina issues when being seated for a prolonged period also causes issues. A lot of times they want a DAS instead. 

From what I understand, Disney is now enforcing the wheelchair/ECV as an accommodation for stamina and mobility, and if you don't want to use one, that is your choice  Disney doesn't have to give you a DAS because you don't want to use the accommodation they have offered. 

Just because you have a wheelchair/ECV doesn't mean you are chained to it all day. You can stand and walk when you need to, even in line. So what if you get dirty looks or comments? You can leave the device in stroller parking if you don't need it for a while. 

Now if there is another reason you can't stand/sit/wait in line, then you should by all means explain your needed accommodations to GS and ask for a DAS. But just having pain  or stiffness from sitting or standing still is probably not going to get you a DAS and I think that is unclear in some of the posts.


----------



## ninjagirl

Wishes Count said:


> First you mention mobility concerns. A wheelchair will be suggested and there are courtesy ones available at the attraction. You will not need to remain seated the whole time and can use it as you wish.
> 
> Second you mention crowded queues or herding situations. The DAS will not help with this at most attractions. The DAS does send you to the FP line but those lines merge with the standby for "preshows" which is where that herding will take place. DAS will not allow you to bypass that and if you need to be accommodated for that you need to ask at the attraction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The problem is that there's no where to move when you're in a crowded line and they're ordering people to fill in all available space. I would have no way to get out of the wheelchair and move around once I was in it with the crowding that occurs. There is no such thing as personal space in a Disney line. 

The main issue on the dark cues is that with the GAC it specified that we could use the handicap alternative entraces at most places that were dark and involved hearding and that usually solved our problem(think Pirates of the Carribean, RNRC, Philharmagic, etc). Its honestly so much easier to deal with when you don't have an obvious impairment but are allowed equal access because you have a hard saying you need alternative accomodations. From the reports I've read on here alone, it doesn't seem like alternatives are available unless you're in a wheelchair or have a DAS.


----------



## ninjagirl

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I see a lot of questions from people about wheelchairs/ECV's for mobility and stamina issues when being seated for a prolonged period also causes issues. A lot of times they want a DAS instead.
> 
> From what I understand, Disney is now enforcing the wheelchair/ECV as an accommodation for stamina and mobility, and if you don't want to use one, that is your choice  Disney doesn't have to give you a DAS because you don't want to use the accommodation they have offered.
> 
> Just because you have a wheelchair/ECV doesn't mean you are chained to it all day. You can stand and walk when you need to, even in line. So what if you get dirty looks or comments? You can leave the device in stroller parking if you don't need it for a while.
> 
> Now if there is another reason you can't stand/sit/wait in line, then you should by all means explain your needed accommodations to GS and ask for a DAS. But just having pain  or stiffness from sitting or standing still is probably not going to get you a DAS and I think that is unclear in some of the posts.



I'm not asking for better access merely for a better option for me to wait my turn. There are several mobility impairments for which a wheelchair and/or being stationary are the worst things you can do for them. I move fairly constantly in my daily life and require special accomodations for every day life. I'm not sure how an "accomodation" that will exacerbate my condition is a fair solution. 

The dirty looks and comments are the least of my concerns. Standing up and falling on someone and/or their child is a much bigger issue. I guess people forget the "fill in all available space" line that is word vomited constantly by CMs. I don't want anything better than anyone else has. No problem waiting my 90 minutes for TSM walking laps.


----------



## Rowanonfire

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> I see a lot of questions from people about wheelchairs/ECV's for mobility and stamina issues when being seated for a prolonged period also causes issues. A lot of times they want a DAS instead.
> 
> From what I understand, Disney is now enforcing the wheelchair/ECV as an accommodation for stamina and mobility, and if you don't want to use one, that is your choice  Disney doesn't have to give you a DAS because you don't want to use the accommodation they have offered.
> 
> Just because you have a wheelchair/ECV doesn't mean you are chained to it all day. You can stand and walk when you need to, even in line. So what if you get dirty looks or comments? You can leave the device in stroller parking if you don't need it for a while.
> 
> Now if there is another reason you can't stand/sit/wait in line, then you should by all means explain your needed accommodations to GS and ask for a DAS. But just having pain  or stiffness from sitting or standing still is probably not going to get you a DAS and I think that is unclear in some of the posts.



The only thing that gets me is, if you need to stay mobile - well, a themepark line will not allow you to do that? Let's be honest - the lines likely move very slowly especially if you're not in the FP line. In my case, for the vast majority of lines - By the time I get to the front, I will be unlikely to be able to physically ride due to have much I would have struggled in the queue line. I will have a wheelchair with me too, as I sometimes have issues with endurance when walking, so I may ride in the chair for a short time period. But no longer then 20 mins or so. It's not the endurance that stops me from waiting in a standard line - it's the fact that with a long wait, I wouldn't even be able to ride the attraction by the time I got there, wheelchair or no!

I have sort of tried to make peace with the fact that I'm probably only gonna be able to ride the headliner per day I can get a FP for. And as part of my trip overlaps into spring break, probably less smaller attractions too. I'm in Disney world, there will be other stuff to do....It just seems wrong that some people with genuine needs are being denied assistance. If I wanted to lie to get a DAS I could just claim to have other needs I don't. :S


----------



## Rowanonfire

ninjagirl said:


> I'm not asking for better access merely for a better option for me to wait my turn. There are several mobility impairments for which a wheelchair and/or being stationary are the worst things you can do for them. I move fairly constantly in my daily life and require special accomodations for every day life. I'm not sure how an "accomodation" that will exacerbate my condition is a fair solution.
> 
> The dirty looks and comments are the least of my concerns. *Standing up and falling on someone and/or their child is a much bigger issue.* I guess people forget the "fill in all available space" line that is word vomited constantly by CMs. I don't want anything better than anyone else has. No problem waiting my 90 minutes for TSM walking laps.



This is a worry of mine too. It's likely totally irrational, as it's not THAT likely to happen (i wouldn't put myself in that position) but I have actually had stress dreams where I'm alone in the line with my niece and I have collapsed due to my legs giving out, or fell on to a ride track while boarding.


----------



## livndisney

ninjagirl said:


> I'm not asking for better access merely for a better option for me to wait my turn. There are several mobility impairments for which a wheelchair and/or being stationary are the worst things you can do for them. I move fairly constantly in my daily life and require special accomodations for every day life. I'm not sure how an "accomodation" that will exacerbate my condition is a fair solution.
> 
> The dirty looks and comments are the least of my concerns. Standing up and falling on someone and/or their child is a much bigger issue. I guess people forget the "fill in all available space" line that is word vomited constantly by CMs. I don't want anything better than anyone else has. No problem waiting my 90 minutes for TSM walking laps.



Where do they tell you to fill in all available space on TSM?


----------



## ninjagirl

Rowanonfire said:


> *The only thing that gets me is, if you need to stay mobile - well, a themepark line will not allow you to do that? Let's be honest - the lines likely move very slowly especially if you're not in the FP line.* In my case, for the vast majority of lines - By the time I get to the front, I will be unlikely to be able to physically ride due to have much I would have struggled in the queue line. I will have a wheelchair with me too, as I sometimes have issues with endurance when walking, so I may ride in the chair for a short time period. But no longer then 20 mins or so. It's not the endurance that stops me from waiting in a standard line - it's the fact that with a long wait, I wouldn't even be able to ride the attraction by the time I got there, wheelchair or no!
> 
> I have sort of tried to make peace with the fact that I'm probably only gonna be able to ride the headliner per day I can get a FP for. And as part of my trip overlaps into spring break, probably less smaller attractions too. I'm in Disney world, there will be other stuff to do....It just seems wrong that some people with genuine needs are being denied assistance. If I wanted to lie to get a DAS I could just claim to have other needs I don't. :S



This is exactly my point. It's not taking anything away from anyone else by requesting that for my safety and yours, I wait my turn somewhere else in exchange for a fast(er) access to the attraction(and for the record I mean walking to the loading area not the actual wait time) than the standby line will allow. I dont want to ride 5 times in a row. I don't want immediate access. I want to be able to move through the queue at the pace I need to keep my condition from flaring up.


----------



## delmar411

livndisney said:


> Where do they tell you to fill in all available space on TSM?



TSM is a stand still line a large portion of the time.  I can see where this would be a major problem for someone who needs to keep in motion.


----------



## livndisney

delmar411 said:


> TSM is a stand still line a large portion of the time.  I can see where this would be a major problem for someone who needs to keep in motion.



How does this line differ for others?


----------



## ninjagirl

livndisney said:


> How does this line differ for others?



It doesn't. It was merely an example I was using to infer that I'm not looking for better access. I'll wait 90+ minutes whatever it is for the headliners. I just can't do it in the same manner that everyone else can given my disability. I can't stand or sit crowded in one spot (and before you come back and say its not one spot you move, its not enough movement). 

The "fill in all available space" wasn't in reference to TSM either, just a general statement. Standing still in long lines for a long period of time plus the sky way bridge make this ride inacessible to me without additional accomodations.


----------



## Wishes Count

ninjagirl said:


> It doesn't. It was merely an example I was using to infer that I'm not looking for better access. I'll wait 90+ minutes whatever it is for the headliners.* I just can't do it in the same manner that everyone else can given my disability. I can't stand or sit crowded in one spot (and before you come back and say its not one spot you move, its not enough movement). *
> 
> The "fill in all available space" wasn't in reference to TSM either, just a general statement. Standing still in long lines for a long period of time plus the sky way bridge make this ride inacessible to me without additional accomodations.



IMHO after reading your responses that is what you need to explain to the GR CM after they give their suggestions. Give the examples of rides where you know you have problems. Just calmly and politely explain why those suggestions won't work and why the DAS will help you. Remember that being polite often makes people want to help you more. I know for myself the second someone begins an attitude or begins to yell I will not go out of my way to help them. 

 Now the DAS won't help with getting those alternative entrances like at Haunted Manision. You would still need to ask at the attraction and explain the "herding" and dark space issues.


----------



## livndisney

ninjagirl said:


> It doesn't. It was merely an example I was using to infer that I'm not looking for better access. I'll wait 90+ minutes whatever it is for the headliners. I just can't do it in the same manner that everyone else can given my disability. I can't stand or sit crowded in one spot (and before you come back and say its not one spot you move, its not enough movement).
> 
> The "fill in all available space" wasn't in reference to TSM either, just a general statement. Standing still in long lines for a long period of time plus the sky way bridge make this ride inacessible to me without additional accomodations.



So what will help you? I am not understanding. Even with a DAS you may still be in line in one place. In theory if you have a FP with a return time, you would be waiting somewhere and then return to the FP line right? Will that work?


----------



## ninjagirl

livndisney said:


> So what will help you? I am not understanding. Even with a DAS you may still be in line in one place. In theory if you have a FP with a return time, you would be waiting somewhere and then return to the FP line right? Will that work?



That is the exact accommodation I need. As long as we qualify for a DAS, I'll be fine. It wasn't the immediate access of the GAC that was the most helpful, it was being able to move through the fast pass queue which is often a more continuous pace line or short durations of standing in place and the specificity that we could use alternative entrances even though we didn't have wheelchairs in our party. 

I know it will take some time to get used to the new system and I think honestly if we could schedule all of our day with FP plus, this would be a non issue. FP+ is becoming even less of a solution as they roll out the tier levels and we have to choose which headliner we won't get to do. Overall, the type of accommodation that FP allows (even if we have to wait the return time before being allowed to enter) is what we need, quick moving queue to load the right without being sedentary or stationary for too long. I just wanted to make sure that I can communicate that directly in an effective manner with the CM. It sounds like the most common question is what accommodations do you need so my hope is that in explaining that we can't sit nor stand for long periods without being able to move will allow us to get the accommodations we need. It's extremely frustrating with so many changes already going on with FP+ and MDE and the Magic Bands that having to worry about this too is a little much. I know it happens, it's life and it's Disney for you. However, knowing what it is about my disability that I need to communicate will be a huge weight lifted.


----------



## Schmeck

ninjagirl said:


> I know it will take some time to get used to the new system and I think honestly if we could schedule all of our day with FP plus, this would be a non issue. FP+ is becoming even less of a solution as they roll out the tier levels and we have to choose which headliner we won't get to do.



That gives you equal access - lots of people are going to have to choose which headliner they will not do with the tiered FP+. Actually, it's equal _lack_ of access, as so many people are going to be missing out on attractions when full tiering occurs.


----------



## Sunnywho

Schmeck said:


> That gives you equal access - lots of people are going to have to choose which headliner they will not do with the tiered FP+. Actually, it's equal _lack_ of access, as so many people are going to be missing out on attractions when full tiering occurs.


For most people, if they choose not to go standby on a headliner, that is their choice, because they were capable of doing it. The whole existence of DAS is because there are people who are not capable of this.


----------



## OurBigTrip

Sunnywho said:


> For most people, if they choose not to go standby on a headliner, that is their choice, because they were capable of doing it. The whole existence of DAS is because there are people who are not capable of this.



The whole existence of the DAS is so that people that can't wait in the standby line can still do the rides, just by waiting elsewhere.

A DAS doesn't, or at least shouldn't, shorten the wait.


----------



## clanmcculloch

SueM in MN said:


> It was not busy when we were at both those attractions.
> We had FP + for Spaceship Earth, but we could see the FP + went next to the regular entrance! which is nor accessible. So, we just went to the exit, which has always been the only accessible entrance. We did. It show DD's DAS card. As before, they had a clipboard for writing down the groups as they came.
> 
> We rode Small World twice with a wheelchair on this trip and had minimal waits each time (15-20 minutes posted Standby waits). We entered the wheelchair area and saw ONLY groups using mobility devices in that line.
> I don't know if that was coincidence or not; previously, even with short posted waits, the wait in that line was often way longer than the wait in the regular line and half or more of the groups didn't have a mobility device.



Thanks Sue.  It sounds as though having a DAS or FP+ time for those attractions doesn't actually make a difference in how long you wait but that the wait times shouldn't be nearly as long as they used to be because those without mobility needs are no longer using those lines (now using the FP+ lines).  It does stink though that if the wait for the accessible entrance is really long and you show up with FP+ that you don't get put in a separate, shorter queue (ex. maybe at the top of the clipboard at SE) since that's pretty much how the regular/FP+ queues work for those without mobility issues.


----------



## stitch34

Okay... so where do we get the stamp for the attraction?  Do we go to the attraction, or some fast pass + kiosk??

If someone could explain, would be appreciated.  Am little overwhelmed as it is trying to figure out the whole FP+ and MBs and on and on... 

Basically all the rides we would be using DAS for my son would be things that do have FP+.. so does that mean we have to go to the kiosk for that?  Buzz, Toy Story, Pooh, Tomorrowland Speedway, Jungle Cruise, Pirates, Little Mermaid and Peter Pan - yeah, I think that pretty much is the only rides he goes on.
Anyway... where to go for stamp?

thanks so much in advance for any response, much appreciated.


----------



## livndisney

stitch34 said:


> Okay... so where do we get the stamp for the attraction?  Do we go to the attraction, or some fast pass + kiosk??
> 
> If someone could explain, would be appreciated.  Am little overwhelmed as it is trying to figure out the whole FP+ and MBs and on and on...
> 
> Basically all the rides we would be using DAS for my son would be things that do have FP+.. so does that mean we have to go to the kiosk for that?  Buzz, Toy Story, Pooh, Tomorrowland Speedway, Jungle Cruise, Pirates, Little Mermaid and Peter Pan - yeah, I think that pretty much is the only rides he goes on.
> Anyway... where to go for stamp?
> 
> thanks so much in advance for any response, much appreciated.



There is not a stamp. You go to the attraction to get assigned a return time. A CM will write on the DAS the return time (similar to FP). At WDW there are not kiosks, you go to the actual ride.


----------



## stitch34

thanks... didn't mean to say stamp.. .'return time', you're right.  So just straight to whichever attraction then?   thank you.


----------



## SueM in MN

stitch34 said:


> Okay... so where do we get the stamp for the attraction?  Do we go to the attraction, or some fast pass + kiosk??
> 
> If someone could explain, would be appreciated.  Am little overwhelmed as it is trying to figure out the whole FP+ and MBs and on and on...
> 
> Basically all the rides we would be using DAS for my son would be things that do have FP+.. so does that mean we have to go to the kiosk for that?  Buzz, Toy Story, Pooh, Tomorrowland Speedway, Jungle Cruise, Pirates, Little Mermaid and Peter Pan - yeah, I think that pretty much is the only rides he goes on.
> Anyway... where to go for stamp?
> 
> thanks so much in advance for any response, much appreciated.


At WDW, there are no kiosks. You get the return time at the attraction.

It's going to usually be a CM with a clipboard standing somewhere around the entrance to the queue. If it's busy, it will usually be a separate person. If it's not busy, it may be the CM at the Fastpass or Standby entrance.
If you don't see anyone, just ask the first CM you see and they will direct you where to go.

The person the DAS was issued to does NOT need to be at the attraction to get the Return Time, so someone else can take the DAS to the attraction to get a Return Time. The person the DAS was issued yo must be there to go on the attraction though.

If you haven't read the first post on this thread, I would recommend reading it. The first post is a DAS FAQs thread and should answer most of your questions.


----------



## SchneiderFam

I needed a bit of practical advice with both FP+ and the new system.  My apologies if I am posting this in the wrong place.  My question is this.  We got selected to do the FP+, I know most onsite people are.  My son is in a WC and at its strictest, we probably don't qualify for a DAS.  I'm starting to put together our FP+'s.  We love Spaceship Earth and would always go through the side entrance, wait in the WC area, sometimes it's busy, sometimes it's not.  We carry my son onto the ride and then off when done.  It's one of the few rides, we'll do this on (carry my son on as opposed to a WAV vehicle ride) just because it is a "Happy Place" ride for my family.  Would our loading be the same under the new DAS policy or would we get a return time card?  I'm trying to figure out if we should use a FP+ for this or if we would be okay with what used to be the regular WC boarding.

Any words of wisdom would be much appreciated.


----------



## lovethattink

SchneiderFam said:


> I needed a bit of practical advice with both FP+ and the new system.  My apologies if I am posting this in the wrong place.  My question is this.  We got selected to do the FP+, I know most onsite people are.  My son is in a WC and at its strictest, we probably don't qualify for a DAS.  I'm starting to put together our FP+'s.  We love Spaceship Earth and would always go through the side entrance, wait in the WC area, sometimes it's busy, sometimes it's not.  We carry my son onto the ride and then off when done.  It's one of the few rides, we'll do this on (carry my son on as opposed to a WAV vehicle ride) just because it is a "Happy Place" ride for my family.  Would our loading be the same under the new DAS policy or would we get a return time card?  I'm trying to figure out if we should use a FP+ for this or if we would be okay with what used to be the regular WC boarding.
> 
> Any words of wisdom would be much appreciated.



It's been almost a month since we rode Spaceship Earth, but then it was still the same. First come first serve through the accessible entrance. There is signage as to where to enter, same place as before. They were not giving priority to those with FP+ or return times at this entrance when we rode last.

The same thing with jungle cruise at MK. We had a return time and were placed in the accessible queue in order of arrival not based on return times. (Last time we rode was Veterans Day.)


----------



## LvsTnk

SchneiderFam said:


> I needed a bit of practical advice with both FP+ and the new system.  My apologies if I am posting this in the wrong place.  My question is this.  We got selected to do the FP+, I know most onsite people are.  My son is in a WC and at its strictest, we probably don't qualify for a DAS.  I'm starting to put together our FP+'s.  We love Spaceship Earth and would always go through the side entrance, wait in the WC area, sometimes it's busy, sometimes it's not.  We carry my son onto the ride and then off when done.  It's one of the few rides, we'll do this on (carry my son on as opposed to a WAV vehicle ride) just because it is a "Happy Place" ride for my family.  Would our loading be the same under the new DAS policy or would we get a return time card?  I'm trying to figure out if we should use a FP+ for this or if we would be okay with what used to be the regular WC boarding.
> 
> Any words of wisdom would be much appreciated.



Don't waste a FP+ on Spaceship Earth it's still as Sue said for both of those rides. I got a FP+ for Spaceship Earth just because it's one if my son's favorites as well and I wanted to make sure he got to do it. The CM basically told me to change it as soon as they talked to me to get us set up in line. Now they were willing to give us a return time but the line was really short.


----------



## drusba

Our experience with DAS for mid-November trip to WDW is that it was not as accomodating as before but when combined with FP+, it was not bad:

1. Had magic bands and FP+ for Nov 8-18.  DD is Down Syndrome (now an adult), ambulatory but significantly mentally challenged with some heart issues. Picked up DAS at Studios. Huge line at Guest Services (that proved true almost everywhere at all the parks and one of the main reasons was a large number of guests having problems with their Magic Bands). Fortunately, there was a roaming CM who came up to us and asked if we were seeking  DAS and took us out of line, took picture and produced the DAS, so not much time to get it. There were no disability or ambulatory questions asked possibly because ours was obvious but also saw another who had no obvious appearance of a disability, parent informed CM that child was ADD and no further questions were asked and DAS provided. DAS was issued for 14 days to all regardless of how long they were staying (whether less or more than 14 days). You can get another after one expires or if you lose yours. There are a very large number of lines on the back for entries and thus you would really need to do an enormous number of rides to ever fill it completely. The DAS folds like a little book (you can fold it more if desired) and fits easily in a pocket.

2. People in wheel chairs did not need or get DAS. The system as it was before DAS was simply the same for them with either a special accessible line or they go through Fastpass line.

3. To get return time, we went to ride's fastpass line entry (or even stand-by line) and one of the CMs filled in the ride's identity and a return time on the back of the DAS. The return time was the time shown for the stand-by line minus 15 minutes.  Thus, if stand-by line was in fact 15 minutes or less, they let you in via fastpass line immediately. We could return any time after the return time given as long as it was the same day. When we returned, we went through FP line and CM at entry crossed out the ride and return time on the DAS. Once crossed out, you can get another return time for a ride. 

4. We did not need to get return time for stage type shows such as Mermaid, Philarmagic, Lion King, Nemo, Beast, Disney Junior. Those are done like before where you can enter as part of the disability or fastpass line without getting a return time. If you are also doing FP+ remember that so that you do not waste your FP+ selections on those attractions.

5. We had FP+ set up on My Disney Experience on-line for the Magic Bands for three key rides a day; those actually worked. That allowed us to get a DAS return time at others and then head for one with FP+ and then come back to one on DAS.


----------



## clanmcculloch

Is there a list of attractions where people with mobility issues (ecv, wheelchair, can't do stairs, etc) can't go in the FP+ queue?  I'd like to be able to plan for which attractions I won't be able to use FP+ or a DAS?

Here's what I've got right now.  Some of these I'm not sure about with the addition of the FP+ queues since I don't know if those queues are accessible or not.  I'm not sure if I'm missing others from the list.

Magic Kingdom
Dumbo (the FAQ still shows this as having an alternate entrance; is it now accessible?)
Jungle Cruise
Peter Pan (will the new FP queue be accessible?)
It's a Small World

Epcot
Living With the Land
Spaceship Earth
The Seas with Nemo and Friends (the new FP+ queue is accessible, correct?)
Turtle Talk with Crush (there used to be a separate entrance for wheelchairs, is it still there? even with this area, is FP+ honored if you show up later just like for people without mobility devices?)

Maybe I'm missing something but I'm not seeing anything in DHS or AK that has a FP/FP+ queue where people with mobility needs are directed elsewhere.

How does it work for shows that have limited accessible seating?  What about for people who can transfer and park their chair outside?


----------



## lovethattink

clanmcculloch said:


> Is there a list of attractions where people with mobility issues (ecv, wheelchair, can't do stairs, etc) can't go in the FP+ queue?  I'd like to be able to plan for which attractions I won't be able to use FP+ or a DAS?
> 
> Here's what I've got right now.  Some of these I'm not sure about with the addition of the FP+ queues since I don't know if those queues are accessible or not.  I'm not sure if I'm missing others from the list.
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> Dumbo (the FAQ still shows this as having an alternate entrance; is it now accessible?)
> Jungle Cruise
> Peter Pan (will the new FP queue be accessible?)
> It's a Small World
> 
> Epcot
> Living With the Land
> Spaceship Earth
> The Seas with Nemo and Friends (the new FP+ queue is accessible, correct?)
> Turtle Talk with Crush (there used to be a separate entrance for wheelchairs, is it still there? even with this area, is FP+ honored if you show up later just like for people without mobility devices?)
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something but I'm not seeing anything in DHS or AK that has a FP/FP+ queue where people with mobility needs are directed elsewhere.
> 
> How does it work for shows that have limited accessible seating?  What about for people who can transfer and park their chair outside?



Dumbo is fully accessible.

Jungle Cruise is not, sent to a queue near the exit. It splits to two queues. One on right is for rope boat that can transfer from w/c. One on left is for ropeboat that can't transfer.

Peter Pan is under refurbishment presently. Will have to wait to see if there are changes.

POTC is fully accessible both standby and FP. Only difference is at the exit. At least for those who can transfer.

It's a small world w/c entry is separate. Enter near Pinocchio Haus. I was told to let ourselves in the first gate and wait at the roped off area. And we waited and waited with nobody ahead of us until a cm came.

Living with the Land, FP+ queue is the old w/c queue.

Spaceship Earth, w/c entry same as before

Nemo, FP queue and standby are fully accessible. You go into an additional queue near boarding.

Sorry, I don't know about Turtle Talk.


----------



## clanmcculloch

Thank you!  That helps a lot.

So for LWTL there's no longer a wheelchair specific queue?  Are those in wheelchairs automatically sent into the FP+ queue?

So far it looks like JC, IASW and SE are the only attractions where FP+ or DAS won't be usable and we have to wait and see once PP opens to find out about that one.  I guess my only outstanding ones are Turtle Talk and the question about shows.


----------



## lovethattink

clanmcculloch said:


> Thank you!  That helps a lot.
> 
> So for LWTL there's no longer a wheelchair specific queue?  Are those in wheelchairs automatically sent into the FP+ queue?
> 
> So far it looks like JC, IASW and SE are the only attractions where FP+ or DAS won't be usable and we have to wait and see once PP opens to find out about that one.  I guess my only outstanding ones are Turtle Talk and the question about shows.



The FP+ queue at LWTL is both for w/c, FP+ and DAS returns. I don't know if they are sent automatically or given return times then that's where they return to?? Twice we've gone on LWTL when there was a 5 minute wait. Each time we were sent the same way as before the changes and FP+ people went the same way; which was odd because it was longer going around that way then straight on the ride as they were loading the standby??


----------



## clanmcculloch

Thanks again!  This will help with my planning.  I've got a month before doing my FP+ selections so I'm starting to think about my touring plans and this kind of info makes a big difference.

JC, IASW, SE and LWTL is my current list of attractions where FP+ and DAS can't be used if you've got a mobility device.


----------



## Wendydagny

What about the boat ride in Mexico? I seem to remember a wc entrance there as well.

Also, does anyone know if they are issuing return times for the wc only entrances, or they are just letting you enter the queue? Or does it depend?


----------



## ttintagel

Looking over the last few pages, I'm really surprised to learn that they _hand write_ the return times the old-fashioned way instead of using some kind of machine stamp. It's almost like they're _inviting_ unscrupulous people to write their own times in. How many billions of dollars have they spent on the NextGen initiative, and we're doing this with pens and paper like it's 1975?


----------



## lovethattink

You're welcome!

It's been a few weeks since we ride the boat in Mexico. It was the same as usual for w/c.


----------



## Wendydagny

Thought of another? BTMRR? If you have a FP will they just send you to the exit? Will the CM at the exit then let you right on or give you a return time? 

This whole thing is too confusing!


----------



## WDW-BWV

So we are looking at FP+ booking for Small World.  Our DS is in a WC and needs that boat. Do does it make sense for FP+ return ?  Did the add a third line to SW:  1 for WC, FP and stand by?


We're confused in our planning!  HELP!


----------



## SueM in MN

ttintagel said:


> Looking over the last few pages, I'm really surprised to learn that they _hand write_ the return times the old-fashioned way instead of using some kind of machine stamp. It's almost like they're _inviting_ unscrupulous people to write their own times in. How many billions of dollars have they spent on the NextGen initiative, and we're doing this with pens and paper like it's 1975?


We were at WDW for 2 weeks, coming home on 11/9
They were writing in return timed, but most attractions were using different color pens. Not all the same color and not just black or blue. 

I think the eventual plan is to use Magicbands. I don't know, but think they might have moved forward more quickly than they planned to because there were a lot of things leaked. 


WDW-BWV said:


> So we are looking at FP+ booking for Small World.  Our DS is in a WC and needs that boat. Do does it make sense for FP+ return ?  Did the add a third line to SW:  1 for WC, FP and stand by?
> 
> We're confused in our planning!  HELP!


I had to get back to the 'work world' when we got back from vacation, so I didn't get to make a trip report.

Small World's line is the same for wheelchairs as before. What they did for Fastpass (as far as I could see) was just re-arranged the queues used by ambulatory guests.

The one thing we noticed about Small World was that the wait in the wheelchair line was much shorter than we have seen it before and it was only people using mobility devices. Previously, sometimes more than half of the people waiting there did not have mobility devices. I think they were probably not sending people with DAS Return Times to the accessible line.


----------



## WDW-BWV

SueM in MN said:


> We were at WDW for 2 weeks, coming home on 11/9 They were writing in return timed, but most attractions were using different color pens. Not all the same color and not just black or blue.  I think the eventual plan is to use Magicbands. I don't know, but think they might have moved forward more quickly than they planned to because there were a lot of things leaked.  I had to get back to the 'work world' when we got back from vacation, so I didn't get to make a trip report.  Small World's line is the same for wheelchairs as before. What they did for Fastpass (as far as I could see) was just re-arranged the queues used by ambulatory guests.  The one thing we noticed about Small World was that the wait in the wheelchair line was much shorter than we have seen it before and it was only people using mobility devices. Previously, sometimes more than half of the people waiting there did not have mobility devices. I think they were probably not sending people with DAS Return Times to the accessible line.





SO. --/and can others confirm that using a FP+ for small world would be a waste because there is no difference for a WC????

PLEASE AND THANKS on behalf of our DS.


----------



## SueM in MN

WDW-BWV said:


> SO. --/and can others confirm that using a FP+ for small world would be a waste because there is no difference for a WC????
> 
> PLEASE AND THANKS on behalf of our DS.


FP+ for Small World would make no difference for a guest using a wheelchair.

There is only one line that is wheelchair accessible and it is the same line as previously. That line is too narrow to add another lane for FP+ wheelchair access and the other space in the area is the exit ramp.

This picture shows the wheelchair ramp to board Small World on the left side of the picture and the exit ramp on the right. 




Neither are big enough to add another lane.

My understanding is that the Fire Marshall required the wheelchair/accessible boarding and unload area to be on the same side of the water - toward the outside.


----------



## WDW-BWV

SueM in MN said:


> FP+ for Small World would make no difference for a guest using a wheelchair.  There is only one line that is wheelchair accessible and it is the same line as previously. That line is too narrow to add another lane for FP+ wheelchair access and the other space in the area is the exit ramp.  This picture shows the wheelchair ramp to board Small World on the left side of the picture and the exit ramp on the right.  Neither are big enough to add another lane.  My understanding is that the Fire Marshall required the wheelchair/accessible boarding and unload area to be on the same side of the water - toward the outside.



Thank you very much!  Just as we thought.


----------



## livndisney

With a DAS you go to the attraction and get a return time. For example it is now 11am, return time is 12:30. You return at 12:30 and then have to wait another 30 minutes on the ramp (wheelchair accessible line)?


----------



## SueM in MN

livndisney said:


> With a DAS you go to the attraction and get a return time. For example it is now 11am, return time is 12:30. You return at 12:30 and then have to wait another 30 minutes on the ramp (wheelchair accessible line)?


This is what happened to us the couple of times we rode TSM.

For example, it is now 11 am. Wait time in the Standby line was 60 minutes.
We were given a Return Time of 11:50

Both times we returned, the wait time on the ramp was short. One time, there was a group (one group) waiting ahead of us when we got there. They got on the accessible car when it came around (a few minutes) and when it came back around, we got on. So we waited about 1 and 1/2 ride cycles.
The other time, the ramp and the boarding area were empty. The CMs said that the accessible ride car had just left, so we had to wait one ride cycle for it to come back. They did 'call' a regular ride car and pull 2 groups ( a total of 8 people) from behind us to board since they did not need the accessible ride car.

This was different than our other trips - we are used to waiting on the ramp for 30 minutes or so at times. That didn't happen on this trip (October 25-November 9, 2013). 
The accessible lines for all attractions were shorter waits than we were used to. I don't know if this was just coincidence or was connected to the DAS changes, but it was pretty consistent.


----------



## livndisney

SueM in MN said:


> This is what happened to us the couple of times we rode TSM.
> 
> For example, it is now 11 am. Wait time in the Standby line was 60 minutes.
> We were given a Return Time of 11:50
> 
> Both times we returned, the wait time on the ramp was short. One time, there was a group (one group) waiting ahead of us when we got there. They got on the accessible car when it came around (a few minutes) and when it came back around, we got on. So we waited about 1 and 1/2 ride cycles.
> The other time, the ramp and the boarding area were empty. The CMs said that the accessible ride car had just left, so we had to wait one ride cycle for it to come back. They did 'call' a regular ride car and pull 2 groups ( a total of 8 people) from behind us to board since they did not need the accessible ride car.
> 
> This was different than our other trips - we are used to waiting on the ramp for 30 minutes or so at times. That didn't happen on this trip (October 25-November 9, 2013).
> The accessible lines for all attractions were shorter waits than we were used to. I don't know if this was just coincidence or was connected to the DAS changes, but it was pretty consistent.



That was not the case today. The line was all the way back to the u turn in the line.


----------



## lovethattink

livndisney said:


> That was not the case today. The line was all the way back to the u turn in the line.



I'm sure crowd levels are higher now with Thanksgiving approaching and it's a weekend. I'm sorry you had such a long wait.


----------



## SueM in MN

livndisney said:


> That was not the case today. The line was all the way back to the u turn in the line.


Sorry you didn't have the same experience we did.


----------



## livndisney

SueM in MN said:


> Sorry you didn't have the same experience we did.



So what happened today is what is supposed to happen when it is crowded?


----------



## aaarcher86

livndisney said:


> So what happened today is what is supposed to happen when it is crowded?



I don't think anyone can say for sure until the DAS has been out during a crowded time.


----------



## delmar411

I just wanted to update that again when we went to renew YDD's DAS that we were asked why she needed the accommodations.  This is prior to the CM even looking at the card or looking her up in the system.  And she only had 3 slots filled in on the back for the 2 weeks so still not an overuse of the card.

Maybe because she looks just fine they feel the need to ask but having to re qualify every 2 weeks isn't how it is supposed to work and I really try to not discuss her issues in front of her because she gets upset. She's to the point that she knows people judge her for her behavior but unfortunately that doesn't cure the issues.  I guess it is time to write up a note about her needs and just bring it with me when we renew her card.

And we didn't need everyone with us, they just asked if we were still a party of 6 and that was that. So that seems to be a YMMV thing.


----------



## stitchlovestink

delmar411 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to update that again when we went to renew YDD's DAS that we were asked why she needed the accommodations.  This is prior to the CM even looking at the card or looking her up in the system.  And she only had 3 slots filled in on the back for the 2 weeks so still not an overuse of the card.
> 
> Maybe because she looks just fine they feel the need to ask but having to re qualify every 2 weeks isn't how it is supposed to work and I really try to not discuss her issues in front of her because she gets upset. She's to the point that she knows people judge her for her behavior but unfortunately that doesn't cure the issues.  I guess it is time to write up a note about her needs and just bring it with me when we renew her card.
> 
> And we didn't need everyone with us, they just asked if we were still a party of 6 and that was that. So that seems to be a YMMV thing.



Boy, talk about inconsistencies! It seems like the only thing that is guaranteed is to not know what to expect! One person can't get one for a party larger than 4 without everyone being there and another person has no problem getting one for 6 with out anyone being with them! It's a bit ridiculous IMHO....it's going on 6 weeks now


----------



## aaarcher86

stitchlovestink said:


> Boy, talk about inconsistencies! It seems like the only thing that is guaranteed is to not know what to expect! One person can't get one for a party larger than 4 without everyone being there and another person has no problem getting one for 6 with out anyone being with them! It's a bit ridiculous IMHO....it's going on 6 weeks now



I thought the official rule was that over 6 required the full party present but anything less didn't require it. 

I've seen a few reports otherwise, but most seem to support that.


----------



## Schmeck

stitchlovestink said:


> Boy, talk about inconsistencies! It seems like the only thing that is guaranteed is to not know what to expect!



I think they might be doing this on purpose, to keep people honest. If you don't know what is needed to get the DAS, less chance of fraud?


----------



## Robbi

Schmeck said:


> I think they might be doing this on purpose, to keep people honest. If you don't know what is needed to get the DAS, less chance of fraud?



The people out to get a DAS fraudulently can lie with a straight face. Basically, it's just like getting a GAC and they got those cards with no problem.


----------



## CaraMiaBelle

stitchlovestink said:


> Boy, talk about inconsistencies! It seems like the only thing that is guaranteed is to not know what to expect! One person can't get one for a party larger than 4 without everyone being there and another person has no problem getting one for 6 with out anyone being with them! It's a bit ridiculous IMHO....it's going on 6 weeks now



But that was a renewal. Maybe they all had to be present the first time. ???


----------



## delmar411

CaraMiaBelle said:


> But that was a renewal. Maybe they all had to be present the first time. ???



No, we didn't. In fact I was clear with them that I normally come to the parks with just the 3 little kids but sometimes my teen and DH come with us so we would only have 4 people for the most part.  They set it as 6 so we keep it as 6.


----------



## PatMcDuck

livndisney said:


> With a DAS you go to the attraction and get a return time. For example it is now 11am, return time is 12:30. You return at 12:30 and then have to wait another 30 minutes on the ramp (wheelchair accessible line)?




It is good to have this sort of info.  I am lucky that my son CAN walk in some lines, and I will now pick the ones like Small World.  Pirates is hard for him to walk on, being dark and sort of uneven, but he might be able to do it.


----------



## Suellen

So I've only tried to get a DAS at Epcot once and have been less than interested in even trying (which means we don't do any rides) since then.  

I have conditions that make it difficult to do stairs (especially when there are a lot of people around not being especially mindful) and also standing still on slanted/tilted floors causes a great amount of pain.  When we went to Epcot I was told to rent a wheelchair. 

We are locals and go to the parks a few times a week.... no way can I rent a wheelchair every time we stop in for an evening.

Have others had better experiences?  Or is this just the canned answer I can expect from now on?


----------



## lovethattink

It was renewal of DAS time. This time we went to GS outside of MK. There were no questions asked once again. We needed his increased from 3 to 5 people this time. The cm told me to get it renewed in the park next time. I should have asked why. Perhaps it was because of how long the queue was outside? I don't know, I'm just drawing straws as to the why. But we will oblige. 

Once again, there were only two rides ridden using the DAS in those two weeks. However, yesterday was the perfect park day at 73 degrees. DS was at his best and able to stay 5 hours. He rode 3 rides using DAS and 1 using a FP.


----------



## geek+nerd

Suellen said:


> So I've only tried to get a DAS at Epcot once and have been less than interested in even trying (which means we don't do any rides) since then.  I have conditions that make it difficult to do stairs (especially when there are a lot of people around not being especially mindful) and also standing still on slanted/tilted floors causes a great amount of pain.  When we went to Epcot I was told to rent a wheelchair.  We are locals and go to the parks a few times a week.... no way can I rent a wheelchair every time we stop in for an evening.  Have others had better experiences?  Or is this just the canned answer I can expect from now on?



This may not be the answer you are looking for, but have you considered purchasing your own wheelchair? There are many inexpensive ones, and then you could have it whenever you need it, not just at Disney. 

Using a wheelchair or ECV is Disney's pat answer to anyone whose needs appear to be purely mobility related.  It sounds like your needs would be met by using a wheelchair or ECV. 

You do not need to sit in it the entire time. You can park it in stroller parking if you want and go get it as you need it. 

Other than the expense, is there a reason you don't want to use one?


----------



## Suellen

Except when I am alone with an 8 year old and a 6 year old who is supposed to push the stupid wheelchair?

And no... I would never use it any other time that comes to mind.

Frankly I don't need a wheelchair or ECV... I couldn't even get it in and out of the car on my own.

Since the new system I just haven't ridden any rides at WDW at all... Busch Gardens, Sea World and Universal have been much more accommodating and never asked me to get a wheelchair.


----------



## kritter47

If a wheelchair will not work for you, a rollator would be another option (essentially a walker that has a seat built into it, which would allow you to sit in lines and also serve as a visual signal to CMs that you need to avoid the stairs). Your kids would not have to push you in that, and it would give you a place to sit anywhere in the park that you might get stuck standing.

Frankly, the issues you describe are mobility related, and Disney's accommodation for mobility-related needs is to suggest a wheelchair or other a mobility device. A DAS is not designed for mobility needs, nor will it be given out when those are the only needs that need accommodation. If you choose not to make use of other available accommodations, that is your choice, but Disney will not provide alternate arrangements simply because you do not want to use the ones available to you.


----------



## clanmcculloch

Suellen said:


> So I've only tried to get a DAS at Epcot once and have been less than interested in even trying (which means we don't do any rides) since then.
> 
> I have conditions that make it difficult to do stairs (especially when there are a lot of people around not being especially mindful) and also standing still on slanted/tilted floors causes a great amount of pain.  When we went to Epcot I was told to rent a wheelchair.
> 
> We are locals and go to the parks a few times a week.... no way can I rent a wheelchair every time we stop in for an evening.
> 
> Have others had better experiences?  Or is this just the canned answer I can expect from now on?



A DAS will not provide a stair or ramp free entrance to an attraction therefore a DAS won't help what you just described.  If the queue has stairs or a ramp that you can't use then ask at the entrance to the attraction if there's a way to get to the attraction without a ramp or stairs.  They used to give a GAC indicating that you couldn't use stairs but now I believe people are being told to just ask about an accessible entrance at the entrance to the attraction.

Not wanting to use a mobility device is not something that Disney considers to be a reason for needing a DAS.  If you have a need that can NOT be met using a mobility device then you have to explain that to Guest Relations.


----------



## geek+nerd

Suellen said:


> Except when I am alone with an 8 year old and a 6 year old who is supposed to push the stupid wheelchair?  And no... I would never use it any other time that comes to mind.  Frankly I don't need a wheelchair or ECV... I couldn't even get it in and out of the car on my own.  Since the new system I just haven't ridden any rides at WDW at all... Busch Gardens, Sea World and Universal have been much more accommodating and never asked me to get a wheelchair.



You stated in your original post that you need to avoid stairs and can't stand in line. Most lines move slowly enough that you could self propel the chair, even using your feet if that is an option for you.   

When not in line and thus not needing the chair, you could always push it. You could use it to hold your bags or even let the kids take a break and ride for a bit. 

If you don't want to use the chair because of pride, think of it as any other tool. You would never not use eyeglasses if you needed them.


----------



## Suellen

I find it absolutely ridiculous for me to BUY or RENT a wheelchair I very literally do not need.

We will likely just have to let our annual passes go... or mine anyway and the kids can go when the husband can take them. 

Movement is best for my condition and sitting in a wheelchair isn't going to make it better or even be helpful and could worsen my condition.... my major problems are as I said... I can't go up and down stairs (especially in crowds where people are rude and pushy) and I can't stand still on an incline (Space Mountain, Soarin, It's a Small World, Space Ship Earth... plus I'm sure many I'm no thinking of off hand).    

Until my passes expire I guess I will just keep trying to explain to CM at each ride why I can't stand in the queues and 90% of the time end up not riding because they just shrug and offer zero suggestions. 

Not really a huge deal I guess... there are a million other ways to spend my money in Central Florida we just loved Disney so much.


----------



## disney david

Suellen said:


> I find it absolutely ridiculous for me to BUY or RENT a wheelchair I very literally do not need.
> 
> We will likely just have to let our annual passes go... or mine anyway and the kids can go when the husband can take them.
> 
> Movement is best for my condition and sitting in a wheelchair isn't going to make it better or even be helpful and could worsen my condition.... my major problems are as I said... I can't go up and down stairs (especially in crowds where people are rude and pushy) and I can't stand still on an incline (Space Mountain, Soarin, It's a Small World, Space Ship Earth... plus I'm sure many I'm no thinking of off hand).
> 
> Until my passes expire I guess I will just keep trying to explain to CM at each ride why I can't stand in the queues and 90% of the time end up not riding because they just shrug and offer zero suggestions.
> 
> Not really a huge deal I guess... there are a million other ways to spend my money in Central Florida we just loved Disney so much.



Sorry  you feel that way but I am sure Disney won't mind to refund your ap for the unused part. They have done that with other guests their thing you can do with out das. At each attraction that has stairs which is not that many is talk to the cm and explain you can't do stairs. They supposd to help you and they will accommodate you. You can use fast pass and hopefully that line won't be so long. Once fast pass plus come to aps you be able to plan it better. So their are thing that you can do without needing the das. I know with the gac it was used like a unlimited fast pass so the wait was less. And with the gac they always suggested a wheelchair for mobility and stamina issues so that not new.


----------



## Suellen

disney david said:


> Sorry  you feel that way but *I am sure Disney won't mind to refund your ap for the unused part. They have done that with other guests* their thing you can do with out das. At each attraction that has stairs which is not that many is talk to the cm and explain you can't do stairs. They supposd to help you and they will accommodate you. You can use fast pass and hopefully that line won't be so long. Once fast pass plus come to aps you be able to plan it better. So their are thing that you can do without needing the das. I know with the gac it was used like a unlimited fast pass so the wait was less. And with the gac they always suggested a wheelchair for mobility and stamina issues so that not new.



ReallY?!  I, doubt it.  I'd be pretty surprised.  

Most of the times CM's recommend getting a FP however.... since we rarely are there early in the day that is 90% of the time not a viable option either.  If we had the ability to add FP+ that would likely be the best solution for us... since we usually will go and only do one ride (maybe two) anyway.  

They never, ever, ever suggested a wheelchair prior.  I explained my needs and I got a pass that accommodated the specific needs... without having to explain at each attraction.  Even when I was in a wheelchair for a while they still gave me the pass with my needed accommodations since I wasn't in it 100% of the time.

Like I said... I will do what I can until the pass expires.  I was just wondering if this has been everyone's experience.


----------



## disney david

Suellen said:


> ReallY?!  I, doubt it.  I'd be pretty surprised.
> 
> Most of the times CM's recommend getting a FP however.... since we rarely are there early in the day that is 90% of the time not a viable option either.  If we had the ability to add FP+ that would likely be the best solution for us... since we usually will go and only do one ride (maybe two) anyway.
> 
> They never, ever, ever suggested a wheelchair prior.  I explained my needs and I got a pass that accommodated the specific needs... without having to explain at each attraction.  Even when I was in a wheelchair for a while they still gave me the pass with my needed accommodations since I wasn't in it 100% of the time.
> 
> Like I said... I will do what I can until the pass expires.  I was just wondering if this has been everyone's experience.



They have maybe not for you since try had a stamp but if it for mobility or stamina they supposed suggest a wheelchair.

You can always go and explain why and see what they will do or wait to it expires.

I got the Mickey monitor  and it said in 2014 aps will get magic bands and fast pass plus.

Once you stay at a resort you be able to make fast pass plus with out a resort stay for ap.

 For now you just need that one stay and your good or wait to aps get it on 2014.  But I guess having to book a stay won't be something you want to do as you live in Florida. 


With more people using fast pass I wonder if more fast passes are available later in the day.


----------



## Suellen

disney david said:


> They have maybe not for you since try had a stamp but if it for mobility or stamina they supposed suggest a wheelchair.
> 
> You can always go and explain why and see what they will do or wait to it expires.
> 
> I got the Mickey monitor  and it said in 2014 aps will get magic bands and fast pass plus.
> 
> Once you stay at a resort you be able to make fast pass plus with out a resort stay for ap.
> 
> For now you just need that one stay and your good or wait to aps get it on 2014.  But I guess having to book a stay won't be something you want to do as you live in Florida.
> 
> 
> With more people using fast pass I wonder if more fast passes are available later in the day.



We stayed in October and still aren't able to make FP+  ~ maybe new since then?  I do have Magic Bands but they told us they couldn't link our AP to them.  

We stay often so we can use the resort pools and such.


----------



## delmar411

Suellen said:


> We stayed in October and still aren't able to make FP+  ~ maybe new since then?  I do have Magic Bands but they told us they couldn't link our AP to them.
> 
> We stay often so we can use the resort pools and such.



You should have linked your AP yourself.  It is a link in your profile and just a few clicks and it is linked.  I linked mind in July so it has worked since then.  And you would of had continued access since your first magic band stay.


----------



## disney david

Suellen said:


> We stayed in October and still aren't able to make FP+  ~ maybe new since then?  I do have Magic Bands but they told us they couldn't link our AP to them.
> 
> We stay often so we can use the resort pools and such.



My mom is  a ap and she was able  link it to magic  band we didn't try it at the park yet we supposed to go on oct by couldn't. Was satin contemporary  and they was the ones  testing but now all should be. I have the premier pass which I had to Sally I get them to link but said they could do it so I could use it to enter the park just so I could make fat pass plus. Do you have the app from Disney try linking ten from their and if not call and they should be able to help. They have you magic bands but not use of fast pass plus that weird but all resort how should are use with fast pass plus.  If the swan and dolphin can use fat pass plus but have to do it the same day.  I now they have been having problems with them. Also letting aps test them was new I think later in oct so that's could be why but you should be able to know.


----------



## Tripletmom2001

We are here at Disney this week. We started the day at Hollywood Studios. Unfortunately, the Toy Story ride was not working in the morning and into the early afternoon. By the time it was up, the standby line was 120 minutes. We left and went to Epcot for a late lunch, early dinner. I was able to get a test track return time with 110 minute wait. The ride went down just as we were entering, before our DAS was crossed off. Does anyone know if we can go back to Epcot tomorrow and use that DAS return time? We ended up leaving the park at 6:30 after riding only mission space. My son's two favorite rides are Toy Story and Test Track. He really doesn't care much about any of the others. Thanks


----------



## Bete

Suellen said:


> So I've only tried to get a DAS at Epcot once and have been less than interested in even trying (which means we don't do any rides) since then.
> 
> I have conditions that make it difficult to do stairs (especially when there are a lot of people around not being especially mindful) and also standing still on slanted/tilted floors causes a great amount of pain.  When we went to Epcot I was told to rent a wheelchair.
> 
> We are locals and go to the parks a few times a week.... no way can I rent a wheelchair every time we stop in for an evening.
> 
> Have others had better experiences?  Or is this just the canned answer I can expect from now on?




First, if you can't navigate stairs then you need to avoid those situations.  There are not that many rides you are giving up in that regard.

Next, I would buy a portable, travel wheelchair.  You don't have to rent. There is one we used for my mom that weighs 15 pounds.   The cost of these wheelchairs range from $88 to $150 without tax.   When you want to walk you use the wheelchair as a walker and push it yourself.  It can be empty and you can push it.  When you need to sit when their are slanted ramps and such then you can have a seat.  I don't necessarily suggest this, but a few times my husband and I actually carried the wheelchair down and up a few stairs, but my mom only weighed around 110 pounds.   The wheelchair had a seatbelt.  Depending on your weight I believe the two kiddies could actually push you in some situations if they worked each side together.  In the nursing home my mom would actually pedal the wheelchair with her feet herself and get around.   This wheelchair folds up and fits in a lot of car trunks.  There are rides where you can take the wheelchair right on the ride.   This type of wheelchair would change your experience at Disney and I believe you could probably do 85% of the rides.   I'm a woman in my sixties and pushed my mom all day in this wheelchair and  I survived.

If you are not willing to make this adjustment then you may have to enjoy Disney in a different way.   We went to see the shows and live entertainment and the way Disney would decorate the parks especially at Christmas.  We only did about half of the rides.   We still enjoyed our time at Disney; we could be together as a family.

It's really up to you.  I would want to be with the family and enjoy Disney and I would make it work somehow.


----------



## clanmcculloch

Suellen said:


> Since the new system I just haven't ridden any rides at WDW at all...





Suellen said:


> Movement is best for my condition and sitting in a wheelchair isn't going to make it better or even be helpful and could worsen my condition.... my major problems are as I said... I can't go up and down stairs (especially in crowds where people are rude and pushy) and I can't stand still on an incline (Space Mountain, Soarin, It's a Small World, Space Ship Earth... plus I'm sure many I'm no thinking of off hand).
> 
> Until my passes expire I guess I will just keep trying to explain to CM at each ride why I can't stand in the queues and 90% of the time end up not riding because they just shrug and offer zero suggestions.



I'm confused.  Why haven't you ridden any rides at all?  The majority don't have inclines or stairs so is there some other issue that you experience preventing you from riding anything?  For the minority of attractions that DO have inclines or stairs, talk to the CM at the entrance to the queue and explain your problem, but for the others, why haven't you ridden?


----------



## intheshadows

Tripletmom2001 said:


> We are here at Disney this week. We started the day at Hollywood Studios. Unfortunately, the Toy Story ride was not working in the morning and into the early afternoon. By the time it was up, the standby line was 120 minutes. We left and went to Epcot for a late lunch, early dinner. I was able to get a test track return time with 110 minute wait. The ride went down just as we were entering, before our DAS was crossed off. Does anyone know if we can go back to Epcot tomorrow and use that DAS return time? We ended up leaving the park at 6:30 after riding only mission space. My son's two favorite rides are Toy Story and Test Track. He really doesn't care much about any of the others. Thanks



I will send you a PM with a suggestion.


----------



## sammatt

I would love to see the first post updated on which attractions are giving out return time cards for wheelchairs. I am trying to plan our trip, and knowing which  attractions give out cards would really help in knowing which attractions to use FP+ on.


----------



## WDW-BWV

Yes I would like to understand this topic too.  I had a field report from a co-worker who checked out SW for me.  She talked to the CM who was at the WC entrance and was told  FP+ would be a waste because you will be given a time on a slip to come back .  What's confusing is the discussion that of your needs are met with a WC is that you don't need a DAS card.  So why would our DS need a return time and just can't wait in the WC access lane like before ?

Any info or thoughts???


----------



## Wendydagny

My understanding is that the wheelchair entrances are giving return time cards that are completely separate from the DAS. I've seen pictures of them on various blogs about the DAS. What is not clear is what the official policy is on getting a wheelchair card instead of using your DAS for a return time. Can you use both options?


----------



## sammatt

Wendydagny said:


> My understanding is that the wheelchair entrances are giving return time cards that are completely separate from the DAS. I've seen pictures of them on various blogs about the DAS. What is not clear is what the official policy is on getting a wheelchair card instead of using your DAS for a return time. Can you use both options?



If your needs are met by having a wheelchair, you don't get any special card. Your wheelchair serves as your cue to the cast members that you need mobility accommodations. In case of attractions that are not accessible via the standby line, the attendant may redirect you to an alternate entrance right away or give you a return card for later. I'm just not sure which attractions they are giving the return cards for.


----------



## Wendydagny

Right I get that. My daughter is in a wheelchair AND has needs that require a DAS. What I'm not sure about is if she can get a wheelchair return card independent of her DAS, or if that is "cheating the system".


----------



## sammatt

Wendydagny said:


> Right I get that. My daughter is in a wheelchair AND has needs that require a DAS. What I'm not sure about is if she can get a wheelchair return card independent of her DAS, or if that is "cheating the system".



I believe it is one or the other, but not both. Someone will chime in if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wendydagny

I'm not sure there is an official answer. It would seem unfair if you could not do both since there is no limit on the number of WC return cards that you can collect, but the DAS is limited. And since you do not have the option of choosing to wait standby at those attractions if you are already holding a return time on your DAS.


----------



## WheeledTraveler

You can have both a DAS and a wheelchair return return card at the same time. Several people have reported that it's even been suggested by CMs (at least at DL, if not WDW). Personally, I'd plan on not using the DAS for rides with a return card and just get a return card for those. Keep in mind, though, that I think the return cards do have a set return period (like a Fastpass) rather than being just "after x time" (the way that DAS does).


----------



## jlaalja

Just returned from a week at Walt Disney World. My daughter has a DAS card. We did not use it on rides with wheelchair return time cards. The return time cards are open ended, meaning you may return anytime after the time they give you. This is very helpful! We didn't do very well this trip with the new DAS & testing the new FP+ system but I think it's just going to require more planning. We did learn quickly that our daughter could not go with us to the rides to get the return times!


----------



## SueM in MN

jlaalja said:


> Just returned from a week at Walt Disney World. My daughter has a DAS card. We did not use it on rides with wheelchair return time cards. The return time cards are open ended, meaning you may return anytime after the time they give you. This is very helpful! We didn't do very well this trip with the new DAS & testing the new FP+ system but I think it's just going to require more planning. We did learn quickly that our daughter could not go with us to the rides to get the return times!


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

We returned from our Thanksgiving week trip!  It was GREAT!  The DAS worked out great for our daughter, no issues at all!  I do have an observation....there were so many fewer ECV's there there have been in past trips.  Maybe this proves the amount of people who were scamming to get a GAC was very high!


----------



## lovethattink

Yesterday we went to see the princesses from Frozen. As with other M&G without times posted, a DAS cannot be used.

I just wanted to say that the cm working this queue between 6:30 and 7pm last night and the people in line were fantastic. The cm took a count of how many people in each group/family. Since you were counted, it was perfectly fine to have people who couldn't wait long going in and out of line.

While this may sound chaotic, it really wasn't. It made for a very nice wait. In fact, it was almost like having a DAS, except a member of each party held a spot. And it was actually very well organized.


----------



## brown1442

I would love to know which rides give wc return cards too. We are going in March and I am still trying to figure out how to plan which rides to use FP+ for, which rides to use DAS, and which rides to use wc return cards for.   I know this system will take more planning but I am finding it hard to think through.


----------



## jlaalja

SueM in MN said:


> Do you remember which attractions you got wheelchair return times on?  We were at WDW from October 25 thru November 9. It was not busy though, so there were no attractions giving wheelchair return times. (Thanks to the time of the year we went and using easywdw.com and touringplans.com to choose the quietest park for each day).



We were there over Thanksgiving week and got return time cards for:

Magic Kingdom 
It's a Small World (weren't doing it at the beginning of the week for IASW but by end were so it's definitely crowd related)
Big Thunder Mountain
Jungle Cruise

Hollywood Studios 
Star Tours


----------



## SueM in MN

jlaalja said:


> We were there over Thanksgiving week and got return time cards for:
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> It's a Small World (weren't doing it at the beginning of the week for IASW but by end were so it's definitely crowd related)
> Big Thunder Mountain
> Jungle Cruise
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> Star Tours


We were on all of those except Big Thunder Mountain during our trip and none of them had return time tickets in use.
It was not that bust though, so my guess is that they may not use the return time tickets when waits are short (all were short when we went).


----------



## tiggspring

ninjagirl said:


> I'm not asking for better access merely for a better option for me to wait my turn. There are several mobility impairments for which a wheelchair and/or being stationary are the worst things you can do for them. I move fairly constantly in my daily life and require special accomodations for every day life. I'm not sure how an "accomodation" that will exacerbate my condition is a fair solution.  The dirty looks and comments are the least of my concerns. Standing up and falling on someone and/or their child is a much bigger issue. I guess people forget the "fill in all available space" line that is word vomited constantly by CMs. I don't want anything better than anyone else has. No problem waiting my 90 minutes for TSM walking laps.




Nijagirl,

  I totally get what your saying. My fibromyalgia, migraines triggered by fatigue and heat,  and chronic fatigue syndrome make sitting in a wheel chair a no go. I lose feeling in my legs, feet, hips etc when I sit for too long. I totally crash when I walk too long and standing too long causes same symptoms as sitting only throw in dizzy spells and headaches for good measure . Standing in the heat is also a big nono. Being bumped in line can be excruciating,  Exhausting myself or "going off pace" triggers migraines that cause me to lose part of my vision and sometimes impact my speech or cause me to drag my right leg behind me.  For those of you that dont understand the issues of an invisible disability these are just a few and a wheel chair fixes none of them.  On our three trips to WDW I have always gotten a GAC but because of good planning and some luck have never used it because I believe I should only use it when I have to. By the looks of it the new passes will be useless to many of us with invisible mobility/exhaustion issues. The new FP+ with tier system looks like it will hurt us too. How I got around my issues was planning the time of my trip in May week after Mother's Day when weather was good and crowds were low. Stayed in monorail resort so I could rush back for a migraine and used ridmax (online computer planning program)..It was my secret weapon. It helped me keep a pace of 5 min walk, 5min wait, ride most of day and really let me see what parts of my day needed to be tweeked to avoid doing anything for too long. We went for the taping of the Christmas parade with dd8 and found it to be a fantastic time to go. It was cool and crowds were a 2-3 most of the time no real planning needed. Tapping is always week after thanksgiving. I really cant say enough about ridemax. (there are others but I cant speak to their effectiveness) I think it is a must for anyone trying to manage a disability or just young kids in the park. I do hope they get these passes tweeked a bit so they would be a good fall back for people like us. I cannot imagine going in the summer or during Christmas ect without some of the old accommodations.  They will see an increase of visitors to the aid stations for those who try but fail to manage WDW and their disability. I can guarantee it. Those cheaters who used their passes to make money really ruined it for the rest of us   WDW was a fantastic place for accommodating those of us with invisible disabilities. Nijagirl consider using ridmax. I think it will be quite helpful.


----------



## Tink575

Yesterday I went to GR in Magic Kingdom to renew my DAS that had expired in Oct. I'd had a bad experience getting one and was hesitant to go ask, but I shored up my courage since we had just renewed our APs. We are PT local residents with no FP+. The cast member scanned my DAS took my pic and we were on our way. I was SO happy,

At first the CM directed me down the stairs again, to another CM, and I called to my dh to help me down, and he said no, no and called someone over with the mini iPad. They were so considerate and nice it was a real 180 from my first experience. I can't tell you how I stressed over this.


----------



## aaarcher86

tiggspring said:


> Nijagirl,
> 
> I totally get what your saying. My fibromyalgia, migraines triggered by fatigue and heat,  and chronic fatigue syndrome make sitting in a wheel chair a no go. I lose feeling in my legs, feet, hips etc when I sit for too long. I totally crash when I walk too long and standing too long causes same symptoms as sitting only throw in dizzy spells and headaches for good measure . Standing in the heat is also a big nono. Being bumped in line can be excruciating,  Exhausting myself or "going off pace" triggers migraines that cause me to lose part of my vision and sometimes impact my speech or cause me to drag my right leg behind me.  For those of you that dont understand the issues of an invisible disability these are just a few and a wheel chair fixes none of them.  On our three trips to WDW I have always gotten a GAC but because of good planning and some luck have never used it because I believe I should only use it when I have to. By the looks of it the new passes will be useless to many of us with invisible mobility/exhaustion issues. The new FP+ with tier system looks like it will hurt us too. How I got around my issues was planning the time of my trip in May week after Mother's Day when weather was good and crowds were low. Stayed in monorail resort so I could rush back for a migraine and used ridmax (online computer planning program)..It was my secret weapon. It helped me keep a pace of 5 min walk, 5min wait, ride most of day and really let me see what parts of my day needed to be tweeked to avoid doing anything for too long. We went for the taping of the Christmas parade with dd8 and found it to be a fantastic time to go. It was cool and crowds were a 2-3 most of the time no real planning needed. Tapping is always week after thanksgiving. I really cant say enough about ridemax. (there are others but I cant speak to their effectiveness) I think it is a must for anyone trying to manage a disability or just young kids in the park. I do hope they get these passes tweeked a bit so they would be a good fall back for people like us. I cannot imagine going in the summer or during Christmas ect without some of the old accommodations.  They will see an increase of visitors to the aid stations for those who try but fail to manage WDW and their disability. I can guarantee it. Those cheaters who used their passes to make money really ruined it for the rest of us   WDW was a fantastic place for accommodating those of us with invisible disabilities. Nijagirl consider using ridmax. I think it will be quite helpful.



I sincerely hope you can find a way to make it work. 

I do, personally, wish people would stop blaming the cheaters for this change.  They're such a small portion of users.


----------



## tiggspring

aaarcher86 said:


> I sincerely hope you can find a way to make it work.  I do, personally, wish people would stop blaming the cheaters for this change.  They're such a small portion of users.



The change happened within a week of NBC's report on major cheating. That is not a coincidence. I don't blame Disney they absolutely had to do something or everyone who saw that show and was so inclined was going to abuse the system some more. It has just hurt a lot of people.


----------



## SueM in MN

tiggspring said:


> The change happened within a week of NBC's report on major cheating. That is not a coincidence. I don't blame Disney they absolutely had to do something or everyone who saw that show and was so inclined was going to abuse the system some more. It has just hurt a lot of people.


I know they have been working on it for at least 2 years, so it was not just in response to the abuse reports. 

There were also situations where the issue was the sheer number of guests with special needs overwhelming the system. 
There is more information in post 2 of this thread. 

We are asking there not to be discussion or complaints about the new DAS program. We wanted this thread to be helpful.


----------



## OurBigTrip

tiggspring said:


> The change happened within a week of NBC's report on major cheating. That is not a coincidence. I don't blame Disney they absolutely had to do something or everyone who saw that show and was so inclined was going to abuse the system some more. It has just hurt a lot of people.



The "Today Show" report on NBC was in May, the changes announced in September, and the DAS went into effect in October.


----------



## lovethattink

jlaalja said:


> We were there over Thanksgiving week and got return time cards for:
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> It's a Small World (weren't doing it at the beginning of the week for IASW but by end were so it's definitely crowd related)
> Big Thunder Mountain
> Jungle Cruise
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> Star Tours





SueM in MN said:


> We were on all of those except Big Thunder Mountain during our trip and none of them had return time tickets in use.
> It was not that bust though, so my guess is that they may not use the return time tickets when waits are short (all were short when we went).



Our experience echoes Sue's. We go to a park every Monday and one day every other weekend and have yet to see one of those return time tickets.


----------



## Robbi

tiggspring said:


> The change happened within a week of NBC's report on major cheating. That is not a coincidence. I don't blame Disney they absolutely had to do something or everyone who saw that show and was so inclined was going to abuse the system some more. It has just hurt a lot of people.



This is not new. There has been talk about changing the GAC for at least a few years. The Today Show may have pushed it up a bit. The change is also tied into FP+ being implemented.


----------



## buffettgirl

tiggspring said:


> Nijagirl,
> 
> I totally get what your saying. My fibromyalgia, migraines triggered by fatigue and heat,  and chronic fatigue syndrome make sitting in a wheel chair a no go. I lose feeling in my legs, feet, hips etc when I sit for too long. I totally crash when I walk too long and standing too long causes same symptoms as sitting only throw in dizzy spells and headaches for good measure . Standing in the heat is also a big nono. Being bumped in line can be excruciating,  Exhausting myself or "going off pace" triggers migraines that cause me to lose part of my vision and sometimes impact my speech or cause me to drag my right leg behind me.  For those of you that dont understand the issues of an invisible disability these are just a few and a wheel chair fixes none of them.  *On our three trips to WDW I have always gotten a GAC but because of good planning and some luck have never used it because I believe I should only use it when I have to. *By the looks of it the new passes will be useless to many of us with invisible mobility/exhaustion issues. The new FP+ with tier system looks like it will hurt us too. How I got around my issues was planning the time of my trip in May week after Mother's Day when weather was good and crowds were low. Stayed in monorail resort so I could rush back for a migraine and used ridmax (online computer planning program)..It was my secret weapon. It helped me keep a pace of 5 min walk, 5min wait, ride most of day and really let me see what parts of my day needed to be tweeked to avoid doing anything for too long. We went for the taping of the Christmas parade with dd8 and found it to be a fantastic time to go. It was cool and crowds were a 2-3 most of the time no real planning needed. Tapping is always week after thanksgiving. I really cant say enough about ridemax. (there are others but I cant speak to their effectiveness) I think it is a must for anyone trying to manage a disability or just young kids in the park. I do hope they get these passes tweeked a bit so they would be a good fall back for people like us. I cannot imagine going in the summer or during Christmas ect without some of the old accommodations.  They will see an increase of visitors to the aid stations for those who try but fail to manage WDW and their disability. I can guarantee it. Those cheaters who used their passes to make money really ruined it for the rest of us   WDW was a fantastic place for accommodating those of us with invisible disabilities. Nijagirl consider using ridmax. I think it will be quite helpful.



I'm just trying to clarify this because it doesn't make sense. If you've never used your GAC before, how do you think anything will change for you? Just do what you've always done.


----------



## Rowanonfire

I've been worrying about not getting a DAS for a while. However, things are looking good for me health-wise and I think with a combination of FP and good timing I'll be fine after all!

The only park I think I'll struggle with is MK. I know some attractions give return times though - As a person with a wheelchair, with no DAS, what attractions have a seperate entrance/return times? Makes sense for me not to bother making FP reservations for those but I can't find a definite answer. I know for some lines, the FP line is accessible while the SB isn't and this is where I'm getting confused...


----------



## SueM in MN

Rowanonfire said:


> I've been worrying about not getting a DAS for a while. However, things are looking good for me health-wise and I think with a combination of FP and good timing I'll be fine after all!
> 
> The only park I think I'll struggle with is MK. I know some attractions give return times though - As a person with a wheelchair, with no DAS, what attractions have a seperate entrance/return times? Makes sense for me not to bother making FP reservations for those but I can't find a definite answer. I know for some lines, the FP line is accessible while the SB isn't and this is where I'm getting confused...


I posted this in another place...

Most attractions at WDW have Mainstream Lines, so are accessible and don't have a line up of guests with wheelchairs, ECV.

This  is the list of attractions that WDW gives different instructions than just "enter the standard queue".  We were at WDW for over 2 weeks in October/November 2013. It was not busy, and we saw no return time cards for any attractions. I expect that they will possibly only give return times when it is busy.

I put the ones in blue that I expect could likely give return times. Most of the others are shows that can hold multiple wheelchairs and the specific entry location is to put guests with mobility devices in the area they will need to be to get to the correct door into the show.

*MK*

WDW Railroad:Enter using ramp on the RIGHT on Main Street

WDW Railroad:Enter using wheelchair ramp on RIGHT at Frontierland

WDW Railroad: Enter using wheelchair ramp at Fairytale Circus

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad: Obtain Fastpass or see Host for options. If FASTPASS is not available, enter thru access on RIGHT
note: people have reported getting return time cards for BTMRR before the DAS was introduced.

Country Bear Jamboree:Enter thru door on LEFT

Hall of Presidents:Enter through door on RIGHT

Liberty Square Riverboat:Enter through exit on RIGHT or LEFT

it's a small world:Follow directional signs to designated load area

Peter Pan's Flight:Obtain FASTPASS or see host for options. If Fastpass is not available, see a host for options.
Note: we don't know if the recent line renovation changed/will change this, but they had a small area for waiting.

Prince Charming Regal Carrousel:Enter through exit on RIGHTNote: there is a small area for waiting, but because if difficult transfer, I have never seen more then one waiting.

Tea Party:Enter through exit on RIGHTNote: there is a small area for waiting, but because if difficult transfer, I have never seen more then one waiting.

Space Mountain:Obtain a FASTPASS or see a host for options. If FASTPASS not available, enter through queue on RIGHTNote: small area for waiting

*Epcot*

Spaceship Earth:Enter through the exit on the RIGHT or LEFT. 
Note: this attraction already had a system set up for guests traveling with mobility devices where the guests checked in with a CM at the handicapped access point. They were placed into a waiting area in order of arrival.
At some points in the past, when waits were long, the CM was writing names on a clipboard and verbally gave the guest a return time.
This could be adapted to giving return times and because of the way the waiting area is set in, they could give priority to DAS holders.

Gran Fiesta Tour Starring the 3 Caballeros: Follow directional signs to designated load area. 
Note: the waiting area is very small, but this attraction usually has short waits. They could give return times and have guests wait outside of the line.
No matter when we have gone, we have not seen large numbers of guests with mobility devices, so doubt they would give return times.

American Adventure:See a host or hostess for access to second floor

Impressions de France:Enter through LEFT side of entrance hallway

*Studio*

Great Movie Ride:Enter through the Standard queue. A host will provide directions in the pre-show area

Studio Backlot Tour:Enter through the standard queue and stay to the RIGHT

Fantasmic:Enter through the standard queue and stay to the RIGHT

*Animal Kingdom*

Wildlife Express Trainroceed through standard queue. A host will direct boarding


----------



## babyberger

Here at WDW for the first since the change from GAC to DAS with our DS who is on the autism spectrum.  Because we got to the park latter than expected and had already scheduled FP+ we went straight to the attractions and decided to deal with GR after rides and dinner.  I figured that would work our well and GR should be pretty slow.  It was perfect, we entered Epcot GR a little after 8:15pm and walked right up to a CM.  I barely had 2 sentences out of mouth as she was grabbing her ipad to snap a picture of DS.  I had walked through the process with him, so he knew to expect it.  She made sure I understood the new process and was absolutely delightful and cheery!  We will test it out tomorrow and see how it goes.  I am hoping that with our FP+ selections, we can alternate those with the DAS and make the new system work.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Wendydagny

Sue-- specific question. For btmrr and pp, your instructions say to obtain fp and only see comfort alternate entrance of fp is not available. Does this mean that the fp lines for these attractions are accessible, even though standby is not? We have always just gone to the wheelchair entrance for pp, and never ridden btmrr. 

Thanks!


----------



## clanmcculloch

Has anybody been to Turtle Talk with Crush since they implemented FP+?  Do people in wheelchairs with FP+ or a DAS return time go in the regular way or is there still an alternate entrance or wheelchairs?  I'm just trying to figure out if I should use a FP+ selection or get a DAS return time for Turtle Talk or not since it'll be wasted if wheelchairs can't use FP+ or DAS (we'll have a DAS for our DD who's not going to be in a wheelchair).


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

clanmcculloch said:


> Has anybody been to Turtle Talk with Crush since they implemented FP+?  Do people in wheelchairs with FP+ or a DAS return time go in the regular way or is there still an alternate entrance or wheelchairs?  I'm just trying to figure out if I should use a FP+ selection or get a DAS return time for Turtle Talk or not since it'll be wasted if wheelchairs can't use FP+ or DAS (we'll have a DAS for our DD who's not going to be in a wheelchair).


when I went in September Turtle Talk was on FP+ but the DAS wasn't live then. But I would imagine TT is still on FP+ So I would book it with that. I was thrilled that ETWB was FP+ as the GAC card never worked for that and I could never wait in line. FP+ can def work for us!


----------



## clanmcculloch

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> when I went in September Turtle Talk was on FP+ but the DAS wasn't live then. But I would imagine TT is still on FP+ So I would book it with that. I was thrilled that ETWB was FP+ as the GAC card never worked for that and I could never wait in line. FP+ can def work for us!



Did wheelchairs go through the regular entrance?  Was FP+ taken into consideration for wheelchairs?  I just don't want to waste a FP+ selection if it can't be used with a wheelchair.  There used to be a different entrance for wheelchairs and I haven't heard if anything's changed.


----------



## stitchlovestink

Paula Sedley-Burke said:
			
		

> when I went in September Turtle Talk was on FP+ but the DAS wasn't live then. But I would imagine TT is still on FP+ So I would book it with that. I was thrilled that ETWB was FP+ as the GAC card never worked for that and I could never wait in line. FP+ can def work for us!



ETWB??
I am pretty good at the acronyms but this one is escaping me....


----------



## clanmcculloch

ETWB is Enchanted Tales With Belle.  Both ETWB and Turtle Talk now have FP+ so I assume also DAS return times.  I believe PP was trying to demonstrate how beneficial FP+ can be somewhere that as GAC didn't help.


----------



## stitchlovestink

clanmcculloch said:
			
		

> ETWB is Enchanted Tales With Belle.  Both ETWB and Turtle Talk now have FP+ so I assume also DAS return times.  I believe PP was trying to demonstrate how beneficial FP+ can be somewhere that as GAC didn't help.


Aahhhh..... I was thinking Epcot!  LoL.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

stitchlovestink said:


> ETWB?? I am pretty good at the acronyms but this one is escaping me....


enchanted tales with Belle


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

clanmcculloch said:


> Did wheelchairs go through the regular entrance?  Was FP+ taken into consideration for wheelchairs?  I just don't want to waste a FP+ selection if it can't be used with a wheelchair.  There used to be a different entrance for wheelchairs and I haven't heard if anything's changed.



When I was there yes you could use FP+ then the separate wheelchair entrance like before but that was before DAS card. In september I still had a GAC card so it might have changed. I would book it on FP+ then check when you get there to be sure.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

clanmcculloch said:


> ETWB is Enchanted Tales With Belle.  Both ETWB and Turtle Talk now have FP+ so I assume also DAS return times.  I believe PP was trying to demonstrate how beneficial FP+ can be somewhere that as GAC didn't help.


yes that exactly forgive me if I confused matters I should have explained!


----------



## Rowanonfire

SueM in MN said:


> I posted this in another place...
> 
> Most attractions at WDW have Mainstream Lines, so are accessible and don't have a line up of guests with wheelchairs, ECV.
> 
> This  is the list of attractions that WDW gives different instructions than just "enter the standard queue".  We were at WDW for over 2 weeks in October/November 2013. It was not busy, and we saw no return time cards for any attractions. I expect that they will possibly only give return times when it is busy.
> 
> I put the ones in blue that I expect could likely give return times. Most of the others are shows that can hold multiple wheelchairs and the specific entry location is to put guests with mobility devices in the area they will need to be to get to the correct door into the show.
> 
> *MK*
> 
> WDW Railroad:Enter using ramp on the RIGHT on Main Street
> 
> WDW Railroad:Enter using wheelchair ramp on RIGHT at Frontierland
> 
> WDW Railroad: Enter using wheelchair ramp at Fairytale Circus
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad: Obtain Fastpass or see Host for options. If FASTPASS is not available, enter thru access on RIGHT
> note: people have reported getting return time cards for BTMRR before the DAS was introduced.
> 
> Country Bear Jamboree:Enter thru door on LEFT
> 
> Hall of Presidents:Enter through door on RIGHT
> 
> Liberty Square Riverboat:Enter through exit on RIGHT or LEFT
> 
> it's a small world:Follow directional signs to designated load area
> 
> Peter Pan's Flight:Obtain FASTPASS or see host for options. If Fastpass is not available, see a host for options.
> Note: we don't know if the recent line renovation changed/will change this, but they had a small area for waiting.
> 
> Prince Charming Regal Carrousel:Enter through exit on RIGHTNote: there is a small area for waiting, but because if difficult transfer, I have never seen more then one waiting.
> 
> Tea Party:Enter through exit on RIGHTNote: there is a small area for waiting, but because if difficult transfer, I have never seen more then one waiting.
> 
> Space Mountain:Obtain a FASTPASS or see a host for options. If FASTPASS not available, enter through queue on RIGHTNote: small area for waiting
> 
> *Epcot*
> 
> Spaceship Earth:Enter through the exit on the RIGHT or LEFT.
> Note: this attraction already had a system set up for guests traveling with mobility devices where the guests checked in with a CM at the handicapped access point. They were placed into a waiting area in order of arrival.
> At some points in the past, when waits were long, the CM was writing names on a clipboard and verbally gave the guest a return time.
> This could be adapted to giving return times and because of the way the waiting area is set in, they could give priority to DAS holders.
> 
> Gran Fiesta Tour Starring the 3 Caballeros: Follow directional signs to designated load area.
> Note: the waiting area is very small, but this attraction usually has short waits. They could give return times and have guests wait outside of the line.
> No matter when we have gone, we have not seen large numbers of guests with mobility devices, so doubt they would give return times.
> 
> American Adventure:See a host or hostess for access to second floor
> 
> Impressions de France:Enter through LEFT side of entrance hallway
> 
> *Studio*
> 
> Great Movie Ride:Enter through the Standard queue. A host will provide directions in the pre-show area
> 
> Studio Backlot Tour:Enter through the standard queue and stay to the RIGHT
> 
> Fantasmic:Enter through the standard queue and stay to the RIGHT
> 
> *Animal Kingdom*
> 
> Wildlife Express Trainroceed through standard queue. A host will direct boarding



Thank you! This is exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## mkymouse40

I'm here now and the Gac program is awful.  I argued for 15minutes with cast member at MK and he kept saying there was no disabillity pass.  Their new rule is they only give passes to autistic children and severely mentally challenged adults. No disability passes of any kind. Can we say discrimination! !


----------



## aaarcher86

mkymouse40 said:


> I'm here now and the Gac program is awful.  I argued for 15minutes with cast member at MK and he kept saying there was no disabillity pass.  Their new rule is they only give passes to autistic children and severely mentally challenged adults. No disability passes of any kind. Can we say discrimination! !



People are really throwing the word discrimination like the word bully. The more people use it for everything the less meaning it has. 

What are your needs? It's entirely possible the DAS is not meant for your needs. Not giving it to everyone that asks is not discrimination. It's a tool that help with specific issues. I will say, it's not a rule that it's for autistic kids I just think they are the largest and most common group that qualify. I do wish they'd stop saying that.


----------



## Rowanonfire

aaarcher86 said:


> People are really throwing the word discrimination like the word bully. The more people use it for everything the less meaning it has.
> 
> What are your needs? It's entirely possible the DAS is not meant for your needs. Not giving it to everyone that asks is not discrimination. It's a tool that help with specific issues. I will say, it's not a rule that it's for autistic kids I just think they are the largest and most common group that qualify. I do wish they'd stop saying that.



You're right - but a lot of it is also the CM's way of dealing with it to. if I were to ask for a DAS, and the reason given was that it was only for those with a certain disability, and they didn't explain how it wouldn't meet my needs and give me any tips about touring without it, I'd be really upset and angry too. If you felt you were relying on the DAS and all of a sudden it's not offered to you, it's very jolting I imagine. I have had to plan very very carefully to get to a point where I think I might be able to manage without it...If I didn't know I had to do that, my trip would be ruined. 

And honestly, even if it's only certain CM's....if they are denying it based on not having a specific diagnosis, that IS discrimination.


----------



## aaarcher86

Rowanonfire said:


> You're right - but a lot of it is also the CM's way of dealing with it to. if I were to ask for a DAS, and the reason given was that it was only for those with a certain disability, and they didn't explain how it wouldn't meet my needs and give me any tips about touring without it, I'd be really upset and angry too. If you felt you were relying on the DAS and all of a sudden it's not offered to you, it's very jolting I imagine. I have had to plan very very carefully to get to a point where I think I might be able to manage without it...If I didn't know I had to do that, my trip would be ruined.  And honestly, even if it's only certain CM's....if they are denying it based on not having a specific diagnosis, that IS discrimination.



Yeah, I definitely thing some of them aren't handling it well. It wouldn't necessarily be discrimination to deny based on diagnosis. If I walked in and said I was deaf and they said it's not for me but let me know what is available. That would be acceptable. 

I don't know what the poster's needs are, but I imagine a lot of people are walking up expecting a DAS because they used to get a GAC and are unpleasantly surprised that they do not qualify (not saying that's what happened in this case). I could see CMs saying something like 'it's for guests with autism' to try and keep it simple or give an example, although I wish they'd stop. Since they don't ask for a diagnosis  and ask what accommodations are needed I don't know why it comes up much at all.


----------



## lovethattink

mkymouse40 said:


> I'm here now and the Gac program is awful.  I argued for 15minutes with cast member at MK and he kept saying there was no disabillity pass.  Their new rule is they only give passes to autistic children and severely mentally challenged adults. No disability passes of any kind. Can we say discrimination! !



That's not true. Perhaps you were given that answer based on the type of accommodation you said you needed?

Technically there isn't a pass, but there is a card for return times. Could the answer be based on asking for a pass?


----------



## ttintagel

Rowanonfire said:


> You're right - but a lot of it is also the CM's way of dealing with it to. if I were to ask for a DAS, and the reason given was that it was only for those with a certain disability, and they didn't explain how it wouldn't meet my needs and give me any tips about touring without it, I'd be really upset and angry too. If you felt you were relying on the DAS and all of a sudden it's not offered to you, it's very jolting I imagine. I have had to plan very very carefully to get to a point where I think I might be able to manage without it...If I didn't know I had to do that, my trip would be ruined.
> 
> And honestly, even if it's only certain CM's....if they are denying it based on not having a specific diagnosis, that IS discrimination.



Right - I have a need that used to be helped by the GAC and is now not helped by the DAS or any formal policy at all as far as I can tell. If I had gone down without doing research and a CM had given me such a weird response, it would have probably thrown me for a loop, too. I would HOPE I would have then gone on to ask someone else for more information, but it can be easy to get overwhelmed in the moment.


----------



## OurBigTrip

aaarcher86 said:


> Yeah, I definitely thing some of them aren't handling it well. It wouldn't necessarily be discrimination to deny based on diagnosis. If I walked in and said I was deaf and they said it's not for me but let me know what is available. That would be acceptable.
> 
> I don't know what the poster's needs are,* but I imagine a lot of people are walking up expecting a DAS because they used to get a GAC and are unpleasantly surprised that they do not qualify (not saying that's what happened in this case)*. I could see CMs saying something like 'it's for guests with autism' to try and keep it simple or give an example, although I wish they'd stop. Since they don't ask for a diagnosis  and ask what accommodations are needed I don't know why it comes up much at all.



Bolding mine, and I think you are exactly right.  I saw a post on another board complaining about the fact that the poster's two kids, both of whom have juvenile arthritis, weren't issued a DAS, when they were always able to get a GAC.


----------



## Schmeck

mkymouse40 said:


> I'm here now and the Gac program is awful.  I argued for 15minutes with cast member at MK and he kept saying there was no disabillity pass.  Their new rule is they only give passes to autistic children and severely mentally challenged adults. No disability passes of any kind. Can we say discrimination! !



The GAC program no longer exists. It has been replaced by the DAS. There are no 'passes', only cards used to get a return time at attractions that have a wait of longer than 10-15 minutes. This is how Disney gives equal access to guests who cannot wait in the physical queue. WDW no longer has a service that would be like an unlimited FP.

When you go to guest services, you need to be able to articulate what your needs are, what difficulties you have experienced in the past, etc.


----------



## tiggspring

buffettgirl said:


> I'm just trying to clarify this because it doesn't make sense. If you've never used your GAC before, how do you think anything will change for you? Just do what you've always done.


 No it is a big deal. I got lucky. On any given day I may or may not be able to do things for no ryme or reason. Everyday I awake to an adventure  A simple rain storm and it pressure changes can take me from a good day to a bad within 30 min. Couple degrees warmer, unexpectedly  longer wait times could have made the planning I did for a year and the Ridmax plan I adhered to useless and it wouldn't have just affected one day but most likely several days. I would have needed the card just to stay.  I didnt use my GAC because I wanted all those with worse situations that day to not be affected by my use. It was respect for my fellow GAC  tourists. Since this is off topic a bit,  if you still don't understand I welcome you to come lurk around the Fibromyalgia thread here or ask anyone with early MS, Parkinson's, migraines, arthritis ect how different their illness can be from day to day even hr to hour. Having multiple contingencies is the only way we survive. 



OurBigTrip said:


> The "Today Show" report on NBC was in May, the changes announced in September, and the DAS went into effect in October.


Sorry,  You are correct I mispoke. NBC did the report and within a week NBC REPORTED that WDW was changing there policies (no specifics but a point of great pride for NBC and Rosen report)and it took until October for WDW to implement.  Disney has contingencies for their contingencies so it doesn't surprise me they had one. The when and how they did it is why I feel the abuses were the main impetus.


The best advise I can give people like me is to find an online planing program that gives you estimated wait times, walk times, ride times. Avoid the buses as they waste energy and precious time. Stay close preferably on the Monorail. Disney will do the right thing and tweak this eventually because they WILL wind up with more people needing medical evaluation or just rest in a first aid station due to the restrictions. People will try and fail. There are too many of us.    

Like I said before I don't blame disney but as it stands right now they need to tweek this significantly. Personally I would prefer needing to show Drs note or my handicap plate certificate but realize that it brings all sorts of legal issues of its own.

Thanks to all who are posting your current experiences you are helping those of who must plan tremendously!


----------



## aaarcher86

I don't recall anything of the sort. Do you have a link? The earliest reports of changes I can find are in September right before the change.  

 Again, Sue has already pointed out this has been in the works for sometime. It's not a knee jerk reaction. This system is very similar to other theme parks across the country because it's the system that makes the most sense for the most people and has been successful.


----------



## tiggspring

aaarcher86 said:


> I don't recall anything of the sort. Do you have a link? The earliest reports of changes I can find are in September right before the change.
> 
> Again, Sue has already pointed out this has been in the works for sometime. It's not a knee jerk reaction. This system is very similar to other theme parks across the country because it's the system that makes the most sense for the most people and has been successful.



Unless you watched all three hours of the today show daily and watched every on/ off the cuff comment by Rosen made that week you probably missed it. I could go through all 15 hours of tape online to try to find it but that seems a waste of time since this thread is supposed to be about how to handle the changes. I gave my best advice for that . You can  look for the comments yourself or believe what you want. I know what I heard and would  prefer to hear how the system is working and/or changing over the next few weeks and months rather than beating a dead horse.


----------



## KPeveler

Hey - Since i have a DAS ( for DL though my needs are not going to change in WDW,  I am assuming I will get one there as well), AND a wheelchair,  will FP+ make any difference for my and my family (total of 4) for Fantasmic?  Or would I just be put in the wheelchair line anyway?   

Also, I assumed some major rides in MK have switched to the wc return times.   Here in DL, the wheelchair return cards now have a return window, not just an open ended time. Have they switched to that in WDW?  It will make a definite difference to my touring plans?

Also, can anyone confirm wheelchair return cards being used for American Adventure show?  I plan on bringing my wheelchair in as close as I can and then transferring.  I hate sitting in the back of that show with my family split up.  Also, they run out of spots so easily that I do not want to take up a spot since I can transfer (as long as I can bring my wc up the elevator and then have it waiting for me inside after the show).

Any other advice for a person with a wheelchair and a DAS and FP+ would be appreciated!


----------



## buffettgirl

tiggspring said:


> No it is a big deal. I got lucky. On any given day I may or may not be able to do things for no ryme or reason. Everyday I awake to an adventure  A simple rain storm and it pressure changes can take me from a good day to a bad within 30 min. Couple degrees warmer, unexpectedly  longer wait times could have made the planning I did for a year and the Ridmax plan I adhered to useless and it wouldn't have just affected one day but most likely several days. I would have needed the card just to stay.  I didnt use my GAC because I wanted all those with worse situations that day to not be affected by my use. It was respect for my fellow GAC  tourists. Since this is off topic a bit,  if you still don't understand I welcome you to come lurk around the Fibromyalgia thread here or ask anyone with early MS, Parkinson's, migraines, arthritis ect how different their illness can be from day to day even hr to hour. Having multiple contingencies is the only way we survive.


Actually, I wasn't questioning your need for a GAC / DAS, that's your own personal business.  And it's quite presumptuous to assume that I don't know anything about those diseases.  

What  I'm asking; IF you've never used the GAC  in the past (though you've received one) and IF you've not been to Disney under the new DAS policy, why do you assume that things will be any different for you now?   You seem willing to discard one of the 'multiple contingencies' that you clearly need, without ever having given them a try.   

I too, appreciate the folks on here who are posting about actual experiences with the new system.


----------



## tiggspring

buffettgirl said:


> I'm just trying to clarify this because it doesn't make sense. If you've never used your GAC before, how do you think anything will change for you? Just do what you've always done.





buffettgirl said:


> Actually, I wasn't questioning your need for a GAC / DAS, that's your own personal business.  And it's quite presumptuous to assume that I don't know anything about those diseases.
> 
> First I did not presume you didn't understand these diseases you said it didn't make sense to you (ie you don't understand).  Anyone who has had to deal one of these diseases would understand how minor things can bring on big issues.
> 
> What  I'm asking; IF you've never used the GAC  in the past (though you've received one) and IF you've not been to Disney under the new DAS policy, why do you assume that things will be any different for you now?   You seem willing to discard one of the 'multiple contingencies' that you clearly need, without ever having given them a try.
> 
> I too, appreciate the folks on here who are posting about actual experiences with the new system.



It appears, at the moment the standard "help" is rent a wheel chair. Which is not help at all. Other forms of assistance seem to be reliant  the  CM  in frount of you. There is chaos and major inconsistencies which is not helpful at all. At the moment, from the reports this new program would be more stress than it worth. I fully expect WDW to tweak it like I have said several times. I look forward to the changes and I am lucky not to be going to WDW in the near future. Until then those with MS, Fibro etc have my sympathy as their vacations will not be as easy in the past.   

I'm not looking for a fight so I will not be posting again until I hear something new about the program worth commenting on.


----------



## StregaNona

tiggspring said:


> Nijagirl,
> For those of you that dont understand the issues of an invisible disability these are just a few and a wheel chair fixes none of them.  On our three trips to WDW I have always gotten a GAC but because of good planning and some luck have never used it because I believe I should only use it when I have to. By the looks of it the new passes will be useless to many of us with invisible mobility/exhaustion issues. The new FP+ with tier system looks like it will hurt us too.
> 
> I do hope they get these passes tweeked a bit so they would be a good fall back for people like us.
> 
> Those cheaters who used their passes to make money really ruined it for the rest of us   WDW was a fantastic place for accommodating those of us with invisible disabilities.



I was at WDW after Thanksgiving and spoke to CMs at Guest Relations about why I used to get a GAC.  I was told each time that the new cards are only for children with autism or mental disabilities.  Our trip became stressful not only without a disability card, but because of all the guests using FP+, magic bands, etc.  I never saw so many people having issues, walking and staring into their phones, etc.

I agree that hopefully Disney will tweek the DAS and that the cheaters ruined the stress free trips of the past.


----------



## OneMoreTry

I want to say something that may not be well-accepted, but it seems that some people need to hear.

Disney World is not for everyone.  The lines and crowds are difficult for everyone that visits -- even people without disabilities.  Everyone gets tired and faces obstacles.  The enjoyment comes at a price for even "normal" people.  they get tired feet and headaches and joint pain and dehydration and wish they could sit down and rest in the shade when there is no shade to be had.  And some people, even those without disabilities just can't take it.  So they do something else.

I think that Disney does a great job trying to accommodate the disabled, but they are not able to make it possible for everyone to enjoy the rides and parks.  That's just the way it is.

If the misery is greater than the pleasure maybe it's not for you.  There are so many great things to do for enjoyment in this country, maybe waiting in line for a 1 minute ride is just not worth it.  Think about it.  Even at WDW there are fun things to do other than ride the rides.

I hope that Disney can accommodate everyone here, but the "magic" isn't that magic for real.


----------



## aaarcher86

StregaNona said:


> I was at WDW after Thanksgiving and spoke to CMs at Guest Relations about why I used to get a GAC.  I was told each time that the new cards are only for children with autism or mental disabilities.  Our trip became stressful not only without a disability card, but because of all the guests using FP+, magic bands, etc.  I never saw so many people having issues, walking and staring into their phones, etc.  I agree that hopefully Disney will tweek the DAS and that the cheaters ruined the stress free trips of the past.



 What are your needs? Perhaps you do not qualify for a DAS (which is not just for autistic/mental disabilities) whereas you may have been able to get a GAC. Not everyone that used to get a GAC qualifies for a DAS. On other threads you mention being in an EVC. If your needs are purely mobility related you would not qualify.   

I don't like that CMs are saying the DAS is for autism. I imagine that many people who no longer qualify for the card are being told as such to help them understand a basic idea of what the card is for without having to explain the ins and outs.


----------



## lovethattink

OneMoreTry, I think there is something at Disney World for everyone. Though the new rules may have people doing Disney differently in order to have an enjoyable time.


----------



## Rowanonfire

OneMoreTry said:


> I want to say something that may not be well-accepted, but it seems that some people need to hear.
> 
> Disney World is not for everyone.  The lines and crowds are difficult for everyone that visits -- even people without disabilities.  Everyone gets tired and faces obstacles.  The enjoyment comes at a price for even "normal" people.  they get tired feet and headaches and joint pain and dehydration and wish they could sit down and rest in the shade when there is no shade to be had.  And some people, even those without disabilities just can't take it.  So they do something else.
> 
> I think that Disney does a great job trying to accommodate the disabled, but they are not able to make it possible for everyone to enjoy the rides and parks.  That's just the way it is.
> 
> If the misery is greater than the pleasure maybe it's not for you.  There are so many great things to do for enjoyment in this country, maybe waiting in line for a 1 minute ride is just not worth it.  Think about it.  Even at WDW there are fun things to do other than ride the rides.
> 
> I hope that Disney can accommodate everyone here, but the "magic" isn't that magic for real.



Sorry, but this is just silly. Disney can provide reasonable accommodations for anyone. Offering accommodations for one disability but not that same accommodation for another if it will help that person is in my eyes unacceptable. If you have a disability that is helped by a DAS I don't think Disney should be so reluctant to give it you - but I understand why it is that way, and I hope for the sake of a lot of people it sorts itself out after a while. The fact is the DAS is there and offered to some, it can help a lot of people, with genuine needs, and at the minute some of those people with genuine needs are being turned away. And that ISN'T right.

I have pretty much decided I won't be trying for a DAS. I am lucky that I have two weeks in Orlando and a 14 day parkhopper ticket. The only way I can manage it the parks is because of that - Because of my conditions, there's no way I can stand OR sit in any significant line, and getting to RD is not a likely possibility either. It's taken a lot of changes in my vacation plans but I am lucky I have enough days to be smart about booking my FPs and still hopefully get to see everything. I truly feel with those with needs who aren't as lucky and are now missing out when they don't have to.


----------



## aaarcher86

Rowanonfire said:


> Sorry, but this is just silly. Disney can provide reasonable accommodations for anyone. Offering accommodations for one disability but not that same accommodation for another if it will help that person is in my eyes unacceptable. If you have a disability that is helped by a DAS I don't think Disney should be so reluctant to give it you - but I understand why it is that way, and I hope for the sake of a lot of people it sorts itself out after a while. The fact is the DAS is there and offered to some, it can help a lot of people, with genuine needs, and at the minute some of those people with genuine needs are being turned away. And that ISN'T right.  I have pretty much decided I won't be trying for a DAS. I am lucky that I have two weeks in Orlando and a 14 day parkhopper ticket. The only way I can manage it the parks is because of that - Because of my conditions, there's no way I can stand OR sit in any significant line, and getting to RD is not a likely possibility either. It's taken a lot of changes in my vacation plans but I am lucky I have enough days to be smart about booking my FPs and still hopefully get to see everything. I truly feel with those with needs who aren't as lucky and are now missing out when they don't have to.



I think it's hard. I'm sure there lots of people that would rather get a DAS instead of a wheelchair/EVC but mobility issues don't qualify (or something similar). I don't think it's appropriate to give out to anyone that wants one or they'll fall into the same issues as the GAC.


----------



## Rowanonfire

aaarcher86 said:


> I think it's hard. I'm sure there lots of people that would rather get a DAS instead of a wheelchair/EVC but mobility issues don't qualify (or something similar). I don't think it's appropriate to give out to anyone that wants one or they'll fall into the same issues as the GAC.



Not everyone, no. But at the minute it's ridiculous. For example - not all or even the majority of mobility problems are solved with a wheelchair.


----------



## 1girln3boys

Rowanonfire said:


> Not everyone, no. But at the minute it's ridiculous. For example - not all or even the majority of mobility problems are solved with a wheelchair.


Exactly!! I know mines not.


----------



## aaarcher86

Rowanonfire said:


> Not everyone, no. But at the minute it's ridiculous. For example - not all or even the majority of mobility problems are solved with a wheelchair.



 I wouldn't say majority. I've seen a ton of posts with people who just can't walk as much as necessary at Disney but are befuddled that they can't get a DAS and are advised to get a wheelchair because of their dignity.

I do think people are being denied quickly who would qualify in part because of the way they're asking or what they're leading off with and the CMs are jumping the gun.


----------



## DLRwish

mkymouse40 said:


> I'm here now and the Gac program is awful.  I argued for 15minutes with cast member at MK and he kept saying there was no disabillity pass.  Their new rule is they only give passes to autistic children and severely mentally challenged adults. No disability passes of any kind. Can we say discrimination! !


 Of course it's discrimination.


aaarcher86 said:


> People are really throwing the word discrimination like the word bully. The more people use it for everything the less meaning it has.
> 
> What are your needs? It's entirely possible the DAS is not meant for your needs. Not giving it to everyone that asks is not discrimination. It's a tool that help with specific issues. I will say, it's not a rule that it's for autistic kids .



 So if I go to City hall and claim I have autism or anything on the Spectrum, then I'll be given a DAS automatically because, as you said, I qualify. That's not fair. 
The DAS stands for Disability Access Service, not "Autism Access Service". I'd be pretty upset if a Cm would have my a reply like "It's for people with Autism or other mental challenges. " So the CM is basically saying I am NOT disabled because I don't have ASD , and that those with ASD are more disabled than others and therefore are priority. 

I'll be emailing Disney about this. 


It's infuriating to read the DAS has been covering, for the majority, cognitive and behavioral problems..as if those were the only disabilities in the world.


----------



## OurBigTrip

aaarcher86 said:


> I wouldn't say majority. I've seen a ton of posts with people who just can't walk as much as necessary at Disney but are befuddled that they can't get a DAS and are advised to get a wheelchair because of their dignity.
> 
> I do think people are being denied quickly who would qualify in part because of the way they're asking or what they're leading off with and the CMs are jumping the gun.



Again, I agree 100%.  Guests need to articulate what their needs are, and it's up to Disney to decide how they will be accommodated.  Saying "I need a DAS" (not saying that anyone here did that), is not the way to approach the situation.

And I do believe that there are some needs that can't be accommodated.  When I see people say that they or their children absolutely can't wait more than 5 or 10 minutes, even outside of the line, or that they're only in the parks for 3 or 4 hours, so they have to do as much as they can in that short time, then no, I don't think those people can be accommodated.


----------



## OurBigTrip

DLRwish said:


> Of course it's discrimination.
> 
> 
> So if I go to City hall and claim I have autism or anything on the Spectrum, then I'll be given a DAS automatically because, as you said, I qualify. That's not fair.
> The DAS stands for Disability Access Service, not "Autism Access Service". I'd be pretty upset if a Cm would have my a reply like "It's for people with Autism or other mental challenges. " So the CM is basically saying I am NOT disabled because I don't have ASD , and that those with ASD are more disabled than others and therefore are priority.
> 
> I'll be emailing Disney about this.
> 
> 
> It's infuriating to read the DAS has been covering, for the majority, cognitive and behavioral problems..as if those were the only disabilities in the world.



Would waiting the full ride wait time outside of the line accommodate your needs?  If so, how so?

Not asking for me, as it's none of my business, but rather to demonstrate what you need to articulate to GS.  Because really, that's all a DAS does - provide you with a return time so that you don't have to wait in the standby line.


----------



## 1girln3boys

OurBigTrip said:


> Would waiting the full ride wait time outside of the line accommodate your needs?  If so, how so?  Not asking for me, as it's none of my business, but rather to demonstrate what you need to articulate to GS.  Because really, that's all a DAS does - provide you with a return time so that you don't have to wait in the standby line.



For me yes it would. I need to keep moving otherwise I'm in pain. So no I can't just sit in a wheelchair.  Also being in an enclosed line can cause a panic attack. I had one in the FP line at Soarin.


----------



## DLRwish

OurBigTrip said:


> Would waiting the full ride wait time outside of the line accommodate your needs?  If so, how so?
> 
> Not asking for me, as it's none of my business, but rather to demonstrate what you need to articulate to GS.  Because really, that's all a DAS does - provide you with a return time so that you don't have to wait in the standby line.



Yes. My family and I use the GAC's at Universal and Knott's berry farm and they're exactly like the DAS. 

I am able to walk. I am able to do may things, buy my condition is unpredictable. Mine has to do with short-notice syncopal ( or near-syncope) spells of cardiac origin. I have a pacemaker, but the device never prevented all of my syncope episodes, just some. When these occur, I have about 15 seconds  between when I know I'm gonna pass out and I actually do. What if I were in a line? What if the line was very crowded or too far a long and I'm not able to get out of it ? Waiting in alternate area gives me control over that situation. If I feel bad, but I'm not in line, I don't have to worry about not having room to lie down, or causing a scene. I have freedom. As mentioned earlier, I am able to walk around the parks and such, only experience perhaps a bit more exhaustion compared to the average guest, so there's no need for a wheelchair. 

I've gotten the GAC before the DAS. Boy was it sometimes hard to explain it to them because some CM's can't understand the concept of a disability that's not always there.


----------



## aaarcher86

DLRwish said:


> Of course it's discrimination.  So if I go to City hall and claim I have autism or anything on the Spectrum, then I'll be given a DAS automatically because, as you said, I qualify. That's not fair. The DAS stands for Disability Access Service, not "Autism Access Service". I'd be pretty upset if a Cm would have my a reply like "It's for people with Autism or other mental challenges. " So the CM is basically saying I am NOT disabled because I don't have ASD , and that those with ASD are more disabled than others and therefore are priority.  I'll be emailing Disney about this.  It's infuriating to read the DAS has been covering, for the majority, cognitive and behavioral problems..as if those were the only disabilities in the world.



 Well, no. You would explain to them the issues you have with standing in line, being in an enclosed space, etc. You wouldn't need to mention autism at all. Plenty of people on this thread and others have said they've received the DAS and do not have a cognitive disability. You wouldn't need to mention autism, or CP, or any actual diagnosis at all. The CM denying someone a DAS wouldn't be saying someone isnt disabled, but that their disability does not qualify for that specific accommodation.   

What I said was that I'm willing to bet that someone with an issue that does not qualify for a DAS is being given he line 'it's for people with autism or other mental disorders' to try and explain what it's for. Because people with autism are a large group of people that require the DASa no also a disability that people are familiar with most of the time. I DONT think it's a good line and I do wish they'd stop.   

However, wanting the DAS and not getting it doesn't automatically mean someone is being discriminated against. It's designed for a specific purpose - to help people who can not wait in a standardized line. They have different options for different disabilities. I've already had a friends husband ask me if they can get the DAS because his wife is pregnant. Pregnancy is not a disability and not giving the DAS for it is not discrimination. I'm sure it would make their touring easier, but it doesn't mean that they qualify for it based in that.


----------



## OurBigTrip

1girln3boys said:


> For me yes it would. I need to keep moving otherwise I'm in pain. So no I can't just sit in a wheelchair.  Also being in an enclosed line can cause a panic attack. I had one in the FP line at Soarin.



And therein lies the rub - if you can't wait in a FP line, then the DAS will do nothing for you.


----------



## DaisyD

We are one of those families where DAS doesn't work for us. We chose with our pocketbooks and aren't going back til its changed.  I'm sure Disney doesn't care and that's fine also. We just don't see the value in running all over the park for 3 rides max a day and it taking all day to do them.  Yes, I understand Disney can be a challenge for even the healthiest but it is a shame that they are alienating families that spend a lot of money there. We spent well over 10k this past trip and it was by far the only trip we felt wasn't worth the money.  So no more Disney for us til they can come up with something similar to the old way.


----------



## 1girln3boys

OurBigTrip said:


> And therein lies the rub - if you can't wait in a FP line, then the DAS will do nothing for you.



Most FP lines aren't as bad as Soarin was. Not sure why that one was so bad, but it was. I had 3 FP+s for each park. Epcot was so crowed we only did 2. Both Test track and Soarin FP lines were well over 20 min wait. I don't wait over 20 min in standby. I had no issues with my other FP+s or the paper FPs I pulled in HS. So yes under normal conditions a DAS would help me. But I wouldn't have even stayed in Future World to wait the wait time for a DAS bc of how crowded it was, more than even during the summer. It was hard to move around even Main Street doesn't get that bad. It ended up I didn't even need a DAS this trip bc my FP+S and paper FPs worked well enough for what I wanted during this trip.


----------



## OurBigTrip

DaisyD said:


> We are one of those families where DAS doesn't work for us. We chose with our pocketbooks and aren't going back til its changed.  I'm sure Disney doesn't care and that's fine also. We just don't see the value in running all over the park for 3 rides max a day and it taking all day to do them.  Yes, I understand Disney can be a challenge for even the healthiest but it is a shame that they are alienating families that spend a lot of money there. We spent well over 10k this past trip and it was by far the only trip we felt wasn't worth the money.  So no more Disney for us til they can come up with something similar to the old way.



I'm truly sorry that it didn't work for you, but I guess I'm missing something big about the DAS, and I'm hoping that you can explain it to me.

How is that with a DAS you could only do 3 rides in a full day?  Was it that the wait times were horrendously long, or is there something with a DAS that caused you to have to wait significantly longer than non-DAS holders?  

If it's that bad, I can't imagine that Disney won't tweak it, but I'm hopeful that the won't put a GAC-like system back in place.


----------



## OurBigTrip

1girln3boys said:


> Most FP lines aren't as bad as Soarin was. Not sure why that one was so bad, but it was. I had 3 FP+s for each park. Epcot was so crowed we only did 2. Both Test track and Soarin FP lines were well over 20 min wait. I don't wait over 20 min in standby. I had no issues with my other FP+s or the paper FPs I pulled in HS. So yes under normal conditions a DAS would help me. But I wouldn't have even stayed in Future World to wait the wait time for a DAS bc of how crowded it was, more than even during the summer. It was hard to move around even Main Street doesn't get that bad. It ended up I didn't even need a DAS this trip bc my FP+S and paper FPs worked well enough for what I wanted during this trip.



I'm glad for you that were still able to use FP to help you out and make it doable.


----------



## DaisyD

OurBigTrip said:


> I'm truly sorry that it didn't work for you, but I guess I'm missing something big about the DAS, and I'm hoping that you can explain it to me.
> 
> How is that with a DAS you could only do 3 rides in a full day?  Was it that the wait times were horrendously long, or is there something with a DAS that caused you to have to wait significantly longer than non-DAS holders?
> 
> If it's that bad, I can't imagine that Disney won't tweak it, but I'm hopeful that the won't put a GAC-like system back in place.



For some reason WDW was mobbed the week we went. Never was before. Even the MNSSHP was sold out for first time we were there. My mom cant handle sun or heat with her meds. She can't do steps but is supposed to walk with her new knee. She did get ecv but needed to walk too. The way they did DAS was just messed up to us. Instead of us going to our 3 or 4 rides we usually do we had to get DAS, go somewhere, come back to DAS, and so on. FPS were unheard of. We had 2 FP+ on the magic band but that was it. The ones available were more thrill rides which she doesn't do. The entire week was a pita and certainly not worth the money we paid to stay at WDW.   
By the time we all walked from one end of park to get DAS signed to other end where our FP+ was then back again for the DAS it was tiring even for us healthier folks. LOL

When we go to Disney we try to get in there about 10am and out by 1 or so. We are not there long as my mom just can't tolerate the heat, sun and geesh dont get her started on crowd manuevering in an ecv.
  Our schedule in MK is usually HM, Pooh, Small world, and Pirates. Small world line was out the door and past the old restaurant. There was no fast pass line there. So we would have had to wait out in the sun til we finally got under cover. We were told no DAS card to sign either. We could wait in line or do something else. We chose to leave. 
Pirates we couldn't go in the back way like we used to. My mom had to leave her ECV outside and take a wheelchair into pirates. She really hated that part but we both guided her through as best we could. It used to be so nice to walk into the back avoiding slopes and waiting our turn in there.
 HM they gave us a DAS return time. We came back and we were put in the FP line which was a 30 min wait. While it was covered she was still out in the heat, they still had my mom trying to drive her ecv in the line. Not so bad til you get to the place where everyone merges. She was literally steered into a trash can til a CM came to her rescue. When we got in there they let us view the stretching room, which we said we could skip,  then moved us out the back door to park the ECV then walk back into the reg line again. Why not just let her go to the back door to begin with and park it then go to the inside line. She has to have it slowed down anyway to get in the doombuggy. The whole thing was a stupid ordeal to say the least. 
Pooh had no FPs. I couldn't get any online weeks before and there was none available at the park.  The DAC return time was almost 2 hours. We chose not to wait that long as it was getting too hot and we were tired of walking around and finding shelter. 

All in all, it was not so magical this trip. While I understand cheaters, I do feel it penalizes folks that really need to get in and get out of the sun and heat. It's not like we were doing 10 rides a day but with the GAC we could do the 4 that made my mom happy and get back to the Poly for relaxing. My mom is not a thrill ride person anymore so I don't think its asking too much. Until they put another GAC system in, we won't be returning. Our decision and no one elses. We can spend our money elsewhere that is more  fitting for my 80 y/o mom. I see the DAS works great for others and I'm truly happy for them. We will miss the parks but it is what it is.


----------



## aaarcher86

DaisyD said:


> We are one of those families where DAS doesn't work for us. We chose with our pocketbooks and aren't going back til its changed.  I'm sure Disney doesn't care and that's fine also. We just don't see the value in running all over the park for 3 rides max a day and it taking all day to do them.  Yes, I understand Disney can be a challenge for even the healthiest but it is a shame that they are alienating families that spend a lot of money there. We spent well over 10k this past trip and it was by far the only trip we felt wasn't worth the money.  So no more Disney for us til they can come up with something similar to the old way.



Would you mind elaborating? 

I just scheduled my FP+ for a 1 day trip. They are:

BTMRR 9-10a

Haunted Mansion 10-11a

Space Mountain 11-12p 

With a DAS intermittently I could easily get in 5-6 rides in a 3 hour period which is pretty good IMO, and similar to what people were accomplishing with the GAC.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

DLRwish said:


> Of course it's discrimination.  So if I go to City hall and claim I have autism or anything on the Spectrum, then I'll be given a DAS automatically because, as you said, I qualify. That's not fair. The DAS stands for Disability Access Service, not "Autism Access Service". I'd be pretty upset if a Cm would have my a reply like "It's for people with Autism or other mental challenges. " So the CM is basically saying I am NOT disabled because I don't have ASD , and that those with ASD are more disabled than others and therefore are priority.  I'll be emailing Disney about this.  It's infuriating to read the DAS has been covering, for the majority, cognitive and behavioral problems..as if those were the only disabilities in the world.



It's not all about ASD. They don't care about your diagnosis they care about your NEEDS! Quit looking at it and explaining based on a diagnosis. Start basing everything off the needs! If they have out a pass to everyone that says I can't wait in line, Disney would be in a world of hurt. Yes my child has ASD but my Aunt has Lupus, my other Aunt has Fibromyalgia, my mom has Hashimotos, and I battle with severe hypoglycemia. All of our NEEDS are different. 

I understand there are frustrations. I am very concerned with our trip that starts Saturday but I have come to the conclusion that I can't make up my mind until I see it for myself. I will be stating my exact needs and I will not be telling them any diagnosis. Most of the CMs don't know the true effect that a disease has on the body, but they have heard SOMETHING about most. The little bit they do know may lead them to assume you don't need a DAS.


----------



## DaisyD

aaarcher86 said:


> Would you mind elaborating?
> 
> I just scheduled my FP+ for a 1 day trip. They are:
> 
> BTMRR 9-10a
> 
> Haunted Mansion 10-11a
> 
> Space Mountain 11-12p
> 
> With a DAS intermittently I could easily get in 5-6 rides in a 3 hour period which is pretty good IMO, and similar to what people were accomplishing with the GAC.



I imagine it depends on how busy the parks are and getting FP+. We don't do the "thrill" rides so the only one on that list would be HM that we can do. We did get a FP+  for that one. Because we chose our FP+ online we couldn't even just walk up somewhere and change them or even look. We had to find a special machine to look to see if there were others available. the 3 FP+ I was able to get where in no way within a 3 hour period. LOL Ours were stretched out all day and this was booking them as soon as I was allowed to. I'm glad you got yours all within a 3 hour period. With my mom I can't keep her out all day to do rides. Like I said, we are at the parks 4 hours max and that's if I can keep her cool and not out on the sun all day. 

We had went to AK one day and my older daughter went to get a FP for Dinosaur for just us two. There was none available so they told her to find a machine to see if there was any online for FP+. We track down a CM that knows what we are looking for and walk gosh like a mile to this machine. LOL We had to bring up my FP+ account and see if there were any Dino FPs we could get. This was at hmmm 2pm. The only ones available were at 8pm that night. There was no way we could stay that much longer. So all in all between DAS and FP+ it made for a not so happy trip. I love love love WDW and am sad this has changed to this but I'll get over it.  Until my mom can't come with us on vacation we have just decided to move on to things she can do. After probably staying in the Polynesian for over a year of my life this will be a huge change for us. LOL


----------



## DLRwish

FrugalFashionista said:


> It's not all about ASD. They don't care about your diagnosis they care about your NEEDS! Quit looking at it and explaining based on a diagnosis. Start basing everything off the needs! If they have out a pass to everyone that says I can't wait in line, Disney would be in a world of hurt. Yes my child has ASD but my Aunt has Lupus, my other Aunt has Fibromyalgia, my mom has Hashimotos, and I battle with severe hypoglycemia. All of our NEEDS are different.
> 
> I understand there are frustrations. I am very concerned with our trip that starts Saturday but I have come to the conclusion that I can't make up my mind until I see it for myself. I will be stating my exact needs and I will not be telling them any diagnosis. Most of the CMs don't know the true effect that a disease has on the body, but they have heard SOMETHING about most. The little bit they do know may lead them to assume you don't need a DAS.



On a side note: I don't have ASD. It was theoretical. 

That's my whole point!!!!! The point of my argument is that CM's are labeling Autistic children/adults as always eligible and base it on diagnosis, NOT needs. Realistically, not everyone with an a disorder in the Autism spectrum needs a DAS, BUT because Autism is the magic diagnosis, they are given one.  I am not against those with Autism, am I against the contradiction CM's are doing..claiming that the DAS is NEED-based, when they're not applying that. ( Autism was an example of the problem that's been going around). And in response to another poster, this would be classified as discrimination towards other guests who DO  need accommodations but are refused a DAS because they don't have Autism.


----------



## aaarcher86

DLRwish said:


> On a side note: I don't have ASD. It was theoretical.  That's my whole point!!!!! The point of my argument is that CM's are labeling Autistic children/adults as always eligible and base it on diagnosis, NOT needs. Realistically, not everyone with an a disorder in the Autism spectrum needs a DAS, BUT because Autism is the magic diagnosis, they are given one.  I am not against those with Autism, am I against the contradiction CM's are doing..claiming that the DAS is NEED-based, when they're not applying that. ( Autism was an example of the problem that's been going around). And in response to another poster, this would be classified as discrimination towards other guests who DO  need accommodations but are refused a DAS because they don't have Autism.



    I don't think you're fully reading what I'm saying. What I said was that I think CMs are using the 'it's for autism' excuse when they turn down people who DO NOT qualify based on the needs they have presented. And again, I'm against them doing that.   The reason that autism is the 'magic diagnosis' (which is embellished, since they don't ask for a diagnosis) is because cognitive issues are a part of that disability. I don't believe anyone can be on the spectrum and not have some kind of cognitive issue on some level. Not that it would necessarily be something they need a DAS for, but obviously they're there asking for one so that's kind of irrelevant. Also, autism is very prevalent. I imagine it holds a very high ratio of guests versus other disabilities in the parks when requesting a DAS considering the high rate of diagnosis.       

If someone doesn't articulate their needs other than it being mobility than they will not be issued a DAS. If someone has a visual impairment they would not get the DAS. If someone has a hearing disability they would not get the DAS. Not giving the DAS in these situations and others would not be discrimination. They offer separate and appropriate things for these issues. If someone says 'my son gets very anxious, flustered, and becomes aggressive in lines. He needs to be continually stimulated versus standing in a tight que. He has social anxiety and has a very hard time being touched or bumped by strangers, etc' the CM has no idea if the boy has autism or something else.     

The stories of people not being issued a DAS legitimately when articulating their needs properly is very low and happen even less frequently as time has gone on. If you feel this strongly that you have been discriminated against I'd suggest emailing the disability department with your concerns.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

DLRwish said:


> On a side note: I don't have ASD. It was theoretical.  That's my whole point!!!!! The point of my argument is that CM's are labeling Autistic children/adults as always eligible and base it on diagnosis, NOT needs. Realistically, not everyone with an a disorder in the Autism spectrum needs a DAS, BUT because Autism is the magic diagnosis, they are given one.  I am not against those with Autism, am I against the contradiction CM's are doing..claiming that the DAS is NEED-based, when they're not applying that. ( Autism was an example of the problem that's been going around). And in response to another poster, this would be classified as discrimination towards other guests who DO  need accommodations but are refused a DAS because they don't have Autism.



I agree not all ASD kids need a DAS. And bc it does seem to be the magic diagnosis I am very concerned. This could lead to people faking needs easily bc they know ASD will get them a DAS (which I have read ppl have done...with no remorse!). My son is higher functioning than most ASD children and I am hoping our use of the DAS (if granted) will be minimal. I have no intent if using it when he is functioning well. However he does have spacial and sensory issues causing him to get overloaded and meltdown. When this happens it is overwhelming for everyone near him. 

I hate being a guinea pig for any new program yet here I am! A new DAS system, magic bands (that are only semi-functional), and staying at a resort no longer giving out KTTW cards. I am beyond nervous and going in ready to stand my ground. I can't imagine what it's gonna be like :/


----------



## SueM in MN

Closing for a day because the thread is getting into arguments again.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

Day one...DAS worked great at HS. Only complaint...it took FOREVER to get it issued bc they went through EVERY detail. Poor lady could have saved her breath bc I have researched so much but they have to go through the same steps if it's your first time being issued.


----------



## Rencie

Hi everyone,
I'm a newbie here and am so thankful for this particular thread. 
My family of 7 is headed to Disney World for the first time this June and we are way too excited. My hubs and I plan on telling our kids on Christmas. HOW EXCITING!  
Anywho... Our oldest son, Matteo (12 yrs old), has CP, epilepsy and a ton of sensory issues and also uses a wheelchair for long walks. We are working with a psychologist and hope to have a plan down packed before our Disney trip to help keep him calm.   
We have no problem waiting our turn in line, we actually like to use the wait time as an opportunity to play "eye spy" & similar relaxing/bonding games. However, I do like that we get to leave the line and wait elsewhere as Matteo has anxiety in crowds when not in motion. Do you think it would be helpful to have his neurologist write a script notating his anxiety issues? 
Also, any tips on where to change him? He is diapered. 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Rencie

FrugalFashionista said:


> Day one...DAS worked great at HS. Only complaint...it took FOREVER to get it issued bc they went through EVERY detail. Poor lady could have saved her breath bc I have researched so much but they have to go through the same steps if it's your first time being issued.



WOO HOO!! 
So great to hear about your experience. 
Thanks for the positive feedback. 
Hope you have a great time during the rest of your stay.


----------



## SueM in MN

Rencie said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a newbie here and am so thankful for this particular thread.
> My family of 7 is headed to Disney World for the first time this June and we are way too excited. My hubs and I plan on telling our kids on Christmas. HOW EXCITING!
> Anywho... Our oldest son, Matteo (12 yrs old), has CP, epilepsy and a ton of sensory issues and also uses a wheelchair for long walks. We are working with a psychologist and hope to have a plan down packed before our Disney trip to help keep him calm.
> We have no problem waiting our turn in line, we actually like to use the wait time as an opportunity to play "eye spy" & similar relaxing/bonding games. However, I do like that we get to leave the line and wait elsewhere as Matteo has anxiety in crowds when not in motion. Do you think it would be helpful to have his neurologist write a script notating his anxiety issues?


If it makes you feel more comfortable to have a note from his doctor, that is OK, but be prepared that the CMs (Cast Members) do not need it and will in all likelihood not look at it.

If you haven't looked at post one of this thread, that has the DAS FAQs 


> Also, any tips on where to change him? He is diapered.
> Thanks again everyone!


There is a First Aid station in each park. That will be your best place. They have private rooms with cots where you can change him.

You can find out more helpful in formation in the disABILITIES FAQs thread. You can find a link to that thread in my signature.


----------



## Rencie

SueM in MN said:


> If it makes you feel more comfortable to have a note from his doctor, that is OK, but be prepared that the CMs (Cast Members) do not need it and will in all likelihood not look at it.  If you haven't looked at post one of this thread, that has the DAS FAQs  There is a First Aid station in each park. That will be your best place. They have private rooms with cots where you can change him.  You can find out more helpful in formation in the disABILITIES FAQs thread. You can find a link to that thread in my signature.



Thanks so much Sue! I'll go read the post in further detail when time allows instead of skimming.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

Rencie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and am so thankful for this particular thread. My family of 7 is headed to Disney World for the first time this June and we are way too excited. My hubs and I plan on telling our kids on Christmas. HOW EXCITING!   Anywho... Our oldest son, Matteo (12 yrs old), has CP, epilepsy and a ton of sensory issues and also uses a wheelchair for long walks. We are working with a psychologist and hope to have a plan down packed before our Disney trip to help keep him calm. We have no problem waiting our turn in line, we actually like to use the wait time as an opportunity to play "eye spy" & similar relaxing/bonding games. However, I do like that we get to leave the line and wait elsewhere as Matteo has anxiety in crowds when not in motion. Do you think it would be helpful to have his neurologist write a script notating his anxiety issues? Also, any tips on where to change him? He is diapered. Thanks again everyone!



My son has crowd anxiety due to a completely different diagnosis. From the experience I have had (we are here now) I wouldn't even mention the diagnosis. I never had to with my son. I simply told them that he has sensory stimulation issues that worsen with spatial stimulation. He does not like people he doesn't know in his space but has no issues invading theirs!   I also explained that he has elimination struggles.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

Rencie said:


> WOO HOO!! So great to hear about your experience. Thanks for the positive feedback. Hope you have a great time during the rest of your stay.



Day two went great too! Magic Kingdom today. While there was quite a bit of waiting, it was nice to wait in shops or have a snack.


----------



## keishashadow

KPeveler said:


> Hey - Since i have a DAS ( for DL though my needs are not going to change in WDW, I am assuming I will get one there as well), AND a wheelchair, will FP+ make any difference for my and my family (total of 4) for Fantasmic? Or would I just be put in the wheelchair line anyway? ...
> 
> !



 We were issued a DAS back in October the 1st day they started and were told by the CM it would be 'in the system' and to bring it back on our next trip (which will be in 3 weeks!).  We asked what if we decide to visit DL next year and were told to take it along.

 From your research, have you read any accounts WDW is accepting the previously issued DAS cards and reissuing new one as long as nothing has changed?  Just wondering if we have to go thru the full process again and will plan our arrival time at the park accordingly/


----------



## delmar411

keishashadow said:


> We were issued a DAS back in October the 1st day they started and were told by the CM it would be 'in the system' and to bring it back on our next trip (which will be in 3 weeks!).  We asked what if we decide to visit DL next year and were told to take it along.
> 
> From your research, have you read any accounts WDW is accepting the previously issued DAS cards and reissuing new one as long as nothing has changed?  Just wondering if we have to go thru the full process again and will plan our arrival time at the park accordingly/



We have had both ways of getting the pass renewed.  I have posted in this thread about them.  This past time we renewed at HS and did not have to requalify, the CM just renewed it.  So either all the cast is not on the same page or others have complained and they reassessed the process.


----------



## keishashadow

Delmar - thank you, I only went back a few pages to check, cookies to bake....along with how the thread does really tug at me.  I've tried to avoid it, find reading so many heart-felt but pain-filled comments saddening.


----------



## DisneyBiskit

I love the new DAS system.  It has been very beneficial for me with my back issues.  If you are going to the DLR, I strongly suggest that you go to the Chamber of Commerce at DCA rather than City Hall at DL.  I never have had to wait too long, and due to that, I believe they are more patient and friendlier there.  Even on busy days, I dont feel "pressured" to be in a line.  I love that I can get a return time for any attraction and then go do something else, even if its just to sit and chill.  I have used it twice and I have not had an issue.  I always save the card and present it the next time I go.  It makes it easier for me and the CM when I get a new card.


----------



## delmar411

keishashadow said:


> Delmar - thank you, I only went back a few pages to check, cookies to bake....along with how the thread does really tug at me.  I've tried to avoid it, find reading so many heart-felt but pain-filled comments saddening.



I just wanted to let you know that we renewed at MK just yesterday and the CM there did not ask us to requalify.  He seemed relieved to have such an easy task to deal with.  I'm sure being in GR this past week has been rough.


----------



## englishrose47

Renewing isn't an option for me as I take a different group of Developmentally Disabled each year !! However as their Disabilities are perhaps more obvious  we did NOT have a hard time l in October  other than they did not know how to handle whose picture to take  and took ours , which endwd up being a problem , so next time we will have 2 of the individuals pixtaken as we need 2 passes for 10 of us !!


----------



## lovethattink

Yesterday, I went to Epcot with a friend of mine from my home town and her family. They were on her son's MAW trip, so I got to see first hand how the Genie pass works.

It did not work as a front of the line pass. Instead, it worked as an unlimited fast pass. And since their son was unable to transfer, they also had the additional wait of waiting for an accessible car.

Their Genie pass did not work for shows or parades at WDW. In fact, on Christmas Eve they went to the MK and they got their parade spot 3 hours in advance and it was lousy. She asked a cm if they had anything special for MAW and Cody who was in charge of the disability section told her she should have come earlier for their spot. 

They also would have liked to have seen the Candlelight Processional, but the Genie card did not work at shows. So they would have had to book a package or try waiting in standby. They did not know this before they got to the parks.

Sea World and Universal were different stories. There, they truly got front of the line service. In fact, at Universal, each time they went to an attraction, someone would walk them to an alternate entrance. So they even bypassed the front of the line queue.

They will be writing into Disney letting them know that their experience at WDW was far less magical than Universal's or Sea World's.

I know MAW itineraries don't come out until just before the trip. I know some MAW families get escorts and some don't. I know that some MAW families get reserved seating for shows and some do not. I just wanted to make those who's wish coordinator did not make advanced seating arrangements to know that for shows, parades, etc. the Genie will not work unless a cm is willing to make an exception.

ETA: Nobody told them about the Baby Care Centers or First Aid as available places for changing. I escorted them to the one at Epcot and it was so nice to have a table long enough to fit their son.


----------



## mrspxyz

I agree with lovethattink that sometimes Disney is not so magical. We have had our issues in Magic Kingdom with my son who is wheelchair bound and can not transfer onto many of the rides and leaving us to feel "magicless" at the time. However we do find the things he can do and enjoy them and have returned many many times to Disney. 

I am very disappointed that Disney would allow a Make A Wish recipient not to be treated with royalty and extra special treatment. That is just down right wrong!!! The ones that truly deserve the special treatment miss out because of people before them who have tried to get special treatment undeserved. So sad.


----------



## keishashadow

delmar411 said:


> I just wanted to let you know that we renewed at MK just yesterday and the CM there did not ask us to requalify. He seemed relieved to have such an easy task to deal with. I'm sure being in GR this past week has been rough.



 thank you for posting.


----------



## disneyfan64

We visited Disneyland & California Adventure this December (2013) and when I was at Cali Adv I was told I didn't need a DAS, I was told by a cast member, since I was in my power wheelchair, that is all I need.  I never was asked for it in either park.  My question is will I have to get the DAS when we visit Walt Disney World this April? This trip it will be just my wife, me and a very surprised 6 year old son.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rowanonfire

Making my FP+ reservations today. I will have a wheelchair but likely not a DAS. Making reservations for MK, am I right in thinking I won't really need a FP for: BTMR, SM, PP, IASW, and JC, as they have separate WC entrances? I can not manage long queues due to discomfort so need to get my planning right haha!


----------



## SueM in MN

disneyfan64 said:


> We visited Disneyland & California Adventure this December (2013) and when I was at Cali Adv I was told I didn't need a DAS, I was told by a cast member, since I was in my power wheelchair, that is all I need.  I never was asked for it in either park.  My question is will I have to get the DAS when we visit Walt Disney World this April? This trip it will be just my wife, me and a very surprised 6 year old son.  Thank you for your time.


No. 
The DAS program at DL and WDW are the same. 
Most of the lines/attractions at WDW are actually Mainstream Lines - accessible thru the regular line. The few that are not have a wheelchair accessible route. 

Since CMs can see your wheelchair, they will send you to the accessible path in those few situations where the regular line is not accessible. You don't need a DAS for that.


----------



## lovethattink

mrspxyz said:


> I agree with lovethattink that sometimes Disney is not so magical. We have had our issues in Magic Kingdom with my son who is wheelchair bound and can not transfer onto many of the rides and leaving us to feel "magicless" at the time. However we do find the things he can do and enjoy them and have returned many many times to Disney.
> 
> I am very disappointed that Disney would allow a Make A Wish recipient not to be treated with royalty and extra special treatment. That is just down right wrong!!! The ones that truly deserve the special treatment miss out because of people before them who have tried to get special treatment undeserved. So sad.



That's one of the good things about Disney, there is so much more than attractions. My son has found a new interest at Epcot. He spent hours playing the games after Test Track. Since he can't ride TT and our MAW friends were on TT he began playing them. There are cards for non-riders at the desk at the car showcase area to design your own car and test race it!

Our friends are going to leave feed back. We have a mutual friend who's son's MAW trip is in March. Hopefully things will go better for them! They have the same WISH coordinator.


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> That's one of the good things about Disney, there is so much more than attractions. My son has found a new interest at Epcot. He spent hours playing the games after Test Track. Since he can't ride TT and our MAW friends were on TT he began playing them. There are cards for non-riders at the desk at the car showcase area to design your own car and test race it!
> 
> Our friends are going to leave feed back. We have a mutual friend who's son's MAW trip is in March. Hopefully things will go better for them! They have the same WISH coordinator.



Not sure if you have magic bands but you can use them well I know for the ride you can but not sure about the games  at the exit  Figure you can because it all RFID.


----------



## lovethattink

disney david said:


> Not sure if you have magic bands but you can use them well I know for the ride you can but not sure about the games  at the exit  Figure you can because it all RFID.



Yes! I saw people using their magic bands.

We tried our APs but they didn't work. So we were given a RFID card on a rubberband "bracelet". (Like the photopasses at the waterparks use to come on.)

Ds would spend the whole day in there if we let him. I parked myself against a wall between the virtual track and the place to design the cars. He loved it so much we went back yesterday so he could show dh how fun it was.


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> Yes! I saw people using their magic bands.
> 
> We tried our APs but they didn't work. So we were given a RFID card on a rubberband "bracelet". (Like the photopasses at the waterparks use to come on.)
> 
> Ds would spend the whole day in there if we let him. I parked myself against a wall between the virtual track and the place to design the cars. He loved it so much we went back yesterday so he could show dh how fun it was.



Yeah I like what they did didn't get to play the games yet but wanted to. That great maybe one day Disney will come up with a web site so you can start it their work on it at home then go back and add stuff web your at Disney. I also like the fact hat you don't have to ride the ride to play the games you can go trough the exit and play.


----------



## lovethattink

disney david said:


> Yeah I like what they did didn't get to play the games yet but wanted to. That great maybe one day Disney will come up with a web site so you can start it their work on it at home then go back and add stuff web your at Disney. I also like the fact hat you don't have to ride the ride to play the games you can go trough the exit and play.



We had stayed out of there ds hated all the noise in there anyway. Now, the redesign and games are "quiet" and not annoying compared to what was there before. He couldn't tolerate the noise waiting at the bench area at the ride exit though. But between there and the shop, he had a great time and didn't mind it.

That would be fun if they added something like that! 

I'm so glad one can play the games without riding. It really was the highlight of his day on the 28th and yesterday, between getting a Fez in Morocco and playing that game he was having a blast!


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:
			
		

> We had stayed out of there ds hated all the noise in there anyway. Now, the redesign and games are "quiet" and not annoying compared to what was there before. He couldn't tolerate the noise waiting at the bench area at the ride exit though. But between there and the shop, he had a great time and didn't mind it.
> 
> That would be fun if they added something like that!
> 
> I'm so glad one can play the games without riding. It really was the highlight of his day on the 28th and yesterday, between getting a Fez in Morocco and playing that game he was having a blast!



I have to chuckle at the games being 'quiet'.  My job is cleaning all that stuff at night and some nights I think I might actually go insane from the noise since they often forget to turn it off.  Race mode initated....grumble...roar....Race mode complete! x3 stations....over and over and over...LOL


----------



## lovethattink

delmar411 said:


> I have to chuckle at the games being 'quiet'.  My job is cleaning all that stuff at night and some nights I think I might actually go insane from the noise since they often forget to turn it off.  Race mode initated....grumble...roar....Race mode complete! x3 stations....over and over and over...LOL



Lol. Guess without the chatter and footsteps of a large group of people it sounds much louder?

Back to DAS, did they officially change the wait time from 10 minutes to 15? On the 28th we were sent into Character Connection and The Seas with Nemo right away with a 15 minute wait.


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:
			
		

> Lol. Guess without the chatter and footsteps of a large group of people it sounds much louder?
> 
> Back to DAS, did they officially change the wait time from 10 minutes to 15? On the 28th we were sent into Character Connection and The Seas with Nemo right away with a 15 minute wait.



Yes it sure does! 

And not that I know of for the time.  I think they can use their discretion with the time.


----------



## SueM in MN

delmar411 said:


> Yes it sure does!
> 
> And not that I know of for the time.  *I think they can use their discretion with the time.*


That's what we were told. 
Sometimes' the CM knows the posted wait is 15 minutes, but the actual wait is shorter. It did happen to us when we were at WDW in late October and early November. 

There is no requirement to use the DAS just because you have one. We found many attractions when we went had 10-15 minute waits and we just went in the regular line. 

And, with the old GAC (Guest Assistance Card), at many attractions guests with GACs were directed to the regular line if the wait was 15 minutes or less.


----------



## shortfieldno1

I am just curious if anyone has tried using an Optimized Touring Plan instead of the DAS?  I have always had a GAC due to RA and Lupus.  I don't know if I want to deal with the stress of it this year. We go for 2 weeks so that we can take it slow and skip rides with long waits. I even did that with the GAC.

So, if I can use the Touring Plans when I go in August, then maybe I won't need the DAS?  Just wondering if anyone has tried this and if the waits were ok.  I would like to NOT take steroids and pain meds to travel and deal with 2 young children.  The sacrifices we make right.  

We did this in DCA because I didn't get one there in August and it went quite well.  DL gave me a GAC and that was front on the line access so to speak. I never got front of the line at WDW though. Just access to FP Legacy lines. Even sometime then I couldn't do it.


----------



## SueM in MN

shortfieldno1 said:


> I am just curious if anyone has tried using an Optimized Touring Plan instead of the DAS?  I have always had a GAC due to RA and Lupus.  I don't know if I want to deal with the stress of it this year. We go for 2 weeks so that we can take it slow and skip rides with long waits. I even did that with the GAC.
> 
> So, if I can use the Touring Plans when I go in August, then maybe I won't need the DAS?  Just wondering if anyone has tried this and if the waits were ok.  I would like to NOT take steroids and pain meds to travel and deal with 2 young children.  The sacrifices we make right.
> 
> We did this in DCA because I didn't get one there in August and it went quite well.  DL gave me a GAC and that was front on the line access so to speak. I never got front of the line at WDW though. Just access to FP Legacy lines. Even sometime then I couldn't do it.



A lot of people have been very successful with touring plans


----------



## lovetoscrap

SueM in MN said:


> No.
> The DAS program at DL and WDW are the same.
> Most of the lines/attractions at WDW are actually Mainstream Lines - accessible thru the regular line. The few that are not have a wheelchair accessible route.
> 
> Since CMs can see your wheelchair, they will send you to the accessible path in those few situations where the regular line is not accessible. You don't need a DAS for that.



For myself I am looking forward to this change away from the GAC.  It sounds like this will be much more consistent for those that are only dealing with mobility challenges.  I use my personal scooter and we are there for rope drop.  It was frustrating to wait in line for a GAC.  And although in theory I should not have needed a GAC the few times I started out without one I ended up ultimately going to get one because some of the CM's didn't seem to be educated about the policy on mobility challenges.  On several occasions I was told I couldn't bring my scooter into the line (regular line!) unless I had a GAC.  I was told I couldn't sit in the HC seating at F! without a GAC even though I had my scooter.    I knew the policy but it was just easier to get the GAC and show it to the CM's that didn't get it.  

It was also frustrating that at the same attraction how they dealt with the wheelchair was inconsistent so sometimes I had no idea where to go.  One CM would send me to one entrance and then another would send me back.  The next time I would go to where I entered a few hours before only be told to go to the other entrance.    I really hope that now all CM's are on the same page and things will go much smoother for this trip.



SueM in MN said:


> I posted this in another place...
> 
> Most attractions at WDW have Mainstream Lines, so are accessible and don't have a line up of guests with wheelchairs, ECV.
> 
> This  is the list of attractions that WDW gives different instructions than just "enter the standard queue".  We were at WDW for over 2 weeks in October/November 2013. It was not busy, and we saw no return time cards for any attractions. I expect that they will possibly only give return times when it is busy.
> 
> I put the ones in blue that I expect could likely give return times. Most of the others are shows that can hold multiple wheelchairs and the specific entry location is to put guests with mobility devices in the area they will need to be to get to the correct door into the show.
> 
> *MK*
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad: Obtain Fastpass or see Host for options. If FASTPASS is not available, enter thru access on RIGHT
> note: people have reported getting return time cards for BTMRR before the DAS was introduced.
> 
> it's a small world:Follow directional signs to designated load area
> 
> Peter Pan's Flight:Obtain FASTPASS or see host for options. If Fastpass is not available, see a host for options.
> Note: we don't know if the recent line renovation changed/will change this, but they had a small area for waiting.
> 
> 
> Space Mountain:Obtain a FASTPASS or see a host for options. If FASTPASS not available, enter through queue on RIGHTNote: small area for waiting



I wonder how this will change once the paper Fastpass system is gone (which it sounds like is imminent) .  In fact for this trip we will be able to get them-- we are staying at the All Stars so no paper tickets/no Fastpass.   Will they then use the Return Time cards more?


It has been a few years since we have been but I haven't heard anything about changes to BTMR.  Do you still have to go in through the exit and then go around 2x so you will end up back where you parked your wheels?  I can only handle that ride once!  I think the last time I rode when they told me I had to go around again I told them I would get out and CRAWL back to my scooter but I was NOT staying in that ride car!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

We will be going soon and I have a few questions:

1. Has anyone recently gotten a DAS at epcot.I know when it was first launched several people had reported problems with misinformation given at Epcot. I am guessing that all 4 parks are running smoothly now? Our first day is Epcot but if I need to go to a different park to get her DAS I can.

2. I thought I read something about looping, but cannot find any information.

3. Mobility issues.:I realize that the standard answer is to rent a wheelchair. Daughter has a muscle condition and fatigues very quickly. Her Pediatrician has strongly recommended she not use a wheelchair as it causes back pain and according to her Pediatrician could lead to scoliosis. Is there a map that shows where benches are located. Or if anyone might have any other suggestion?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovetoscrap said:


> For myself I am looking forward to this change away from the GAC.  It sounds like this will be much more consistent for those that are only dealing with mobility challenges.  I use my personal scooter and we are there for rope drop.  It was frustrating to wait in line for a GAC.  And although in theory I should not have needed a GAC the few times I started out without one I ended up ultimately going to get one because some of the CM's didn't seem to be educated about the policy on mobility challenges.  On several occasions I was told I couldn't bring my scooter into the line (regular line!) unless I had a GAC.  I was told I couldn't sit in the HC seating at F! without a GAC even though I had my scooter.    I knew the policy but it was just easier to get the GAC and show it to the CM's that didn't get it.
> 
> It was also frustrating that at the same attraction how they dealt with the wheelchair was inconsistent so sometimes I had no idea where to go.  One CM would send me to one entrance and then another would send me back.  The next time I would go to where I entered a few hours before only be told to go to the other entrance.    I really hope that now all CM's are on the same page and things will go much smoother for this trip.


You can find a park map for guests with disabilities at each park in the kiosk at the entrance with the other park maps.
The ones for guests with disabilities are clearly marked and show the 'mobility entrances' for each attraction. 
If you run into any issues using a mobility device without a DAS card, showing the map to the CM will do the trick.
We did that before the change - even though DD did have a GAC, we only used it when absolutely necessary. If we were in the designated 'mobility entrance' and were asked for a GAC, we showed the maps hat showed that was where we were supposed to enter. That almost always did the trick.


> I wonder how this will change once the paper Fastpass system is gone (which it sounds like is imminent) .  In fact for this trip we will be able to get them-- we are staying at the All Stars so no paper tickets/no Fastpass.   Will they then use the Return Time cards more?


They had not changed the maps when we were at WDW in October/November 2013, but I expect that they will change then when Fastpass Plus is totally rolled out.
From what I have read, all of the WDW resorts do have Fastpass a Plus at this point, so you should have that on your next trip.
We used Fastpass a Plus on our last trip and found it worked very well.

They were not using return time cards at all during our visit, but it was pretty quiet most of the time.
People have reported getting them recently when it has been busy. I expect (but don't know for sure) that whether or not they are using return time tickets may depend on how busy it is. 


> It has been a few years since we have been but I haven't heard anything about changes to BTMR.  Do you still have to go in through the exit and then go around 2x so you will end up back where you parked your wheels?  I can only handle that ride once!  I think the last time I rode when they told me I had to go around again I told them I would get out and CRAWL back to my scooter but I was NOT staying in that ride car!


It did not change. THe reason they have a handicapped boarding area for BTMRR is that the regular line boards on one side of the track and guests get off on the opposite side of the track (on the side of the ride car opposite from where they came into the ride car). 
Since the CMs can't get the ECV over the track, they have guests board at a different place where loading and unloading can take place on the same side of the track. 
I don't understand the path exactly, but the reason for riding a second time is to get back to that same side of the track.


poohnpigletCA said:


> We will be going soon and I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Has anyone recently gotten a DAS at epcot.I know when it was first launched several people had reported problems with misinformation given at Epcot. I am guessing that all 4 parks are running smoothly now? Our first day is Epcot but if I need to go to a different park to get her DAS I can.


We went to October 25 and had no problem.
A lot of the issues people reported appeared to have to do with not being able to clearly communicate their needs. Many had mobility needs, but had other needs in addition.
Some posted they were denied a DAS ( and some of the same posters posted the same story several times, so it appeared that there were most people with issues than there really were). Many of those people who were first denied a DAS did go back, re-explained their needs and were able to get one. Some of them re-posted in this thread, some posted in other threads.


> 2. I thought I read something about looping, but cannot find any information.


Disney has not posted any specific information about looping and I have asked posters not to post specifics about how it was handled if they did it.
why?
Because exactly how CMs can assist with it is going to vary from park to park and possibly even attraction to attraction, based on how busy it is and what is available.
So, what one person posts is how CMs assisted them may not be how it always will work.

Disney instructs guests to use DAS _along with_ Fastpass Plus or Fastpass. The way you can loop doing that is to get a Fastpass/Fastpass Plus time and then get a DAS Return Time for the same attraction. 
The Fastpass/Fastpass Plus will have a time window - You can ride as soon as the 'window' time begins, but you can't ride after the window ends. DAS Return Times work differently. You can come any time after the Return Time, but there is no end time; it doesn't expire like a Fastpass does.
By coordinating them, you can ride first with one and then turn around and use the other to ride.

If the attraction has a shorter wait, you can get a DAS Return Time, ride the attraction going thru the regular queue, then use the DAS REturn Time to ride a second time.


> 3. Mobility issues.:I realize that the standard answer is to rent a wheelchair. Daughter has a muscle condition and fatigues very quickly. Her *Pediatrician has strongly recommended she not use a wheelchair as it causes back pain and according to her Pediatrician could lead to scoliosis*. Is there a map that shows where benches are located. Or if anyone might have any other suggestion?
> 
> Thank you for the help.


I don't generally suggest to people that their doctor is wrong, but in this case, I am not even going out on a limb to say he is wrong about wheelchairs, especially if he is talking about a short period of time using a wheelchair, like a vacation.

A wheelchair that is too big or too small could cause back pain because a person  in a too small chair could be hunched over and a person in a too large chair could be not getting back support.
That would not cause any long term damage though and the remedy is simple - change position frequently and get up and walk around for a while.
And, wheelchairs don't cause scoliosis - in many cases, the cause is not known. 
http://www.webmd.com/back-pain/tc/scoliosis-cause

In some cases, it seems to be hereditary and in other cases it is probably related to muscle imbalance  (like my youngest DD who has cerebral palsy - the reason is probably that her muscles pull more on one side of her body because they are stronger/tighter on the left side than the right.)

There are no lists or maps of benches and it appears (at least to me) that there are less than there used to be.
An average person at WDW walks around 5 miles a day - when people actually measured with pedometers, they usually came up with between 3 and 9 miles a day. If you can't imagine that distance, get in your car, start the trip odometer  and drive somewhere familiar that you think is 3 miles away. Chances are that 3 miles will be farther than you think.
Once you have a picture of that distance in your head, think about whether your child could walk at least that distance every day for as many days as you will be at WDW.

If she can't, she will need a way to ride sometimes instead of walking all the time. Just because someone who is capable of walking has a wheelchair doesn't mean they have to use it every minute. She could ride for a while, walk until she gets tired, then ride again.
If she is less than 5 feet tall, a smaller wheelchair (16 inch) would be more comfortable than a larger adult sized one.
You can find information about renting wheelchairs in post 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread near the top of this board.


----------



## clanmcculloch

poohnpigletCA said:


> 3. Mobility issues.:I realize that the standard answer is to rent a wheelchair. Daughter has a muscle condition and fatigues very quickly. Her Pediatrician has strongly recommended she not use a wheelchair as it causes back pain and according to her Pediatrician could lead to scoliosis. Is there a map that shows where benches are located. Or if anyone might have any other suggestion?



My DD13 has a condition that results in a lot of pain when she does too much physical activity (ex walking) and by too much I mean probably what would be normal for a 13yo.  But, if she doesn't move enough she's in just as much pain.  Her physical therapist at first was upset with me for saying I was going to use a wheelchair at WDW but when I pointed out just how much walking there is she agreed that it would be ok, but she gave me qualifications to that.  She asked me to allow her to use the wheelchair between lands but have her walk within the lands.  This will cut down on the amount of walking but still have her not sitting all the time.  We'll have control over how much walking vs how much sitting she'll do so if she's getting stiff from being in the chair too much she can get up and walk but if she's doing too much walking then she can sit while we push her.  We'll also make sure she does some swimming each day because that's the type of exercise that helps her to work her muscles without stressing them and will help ease overworked muscles (her PT is actually in a pool).  It sounds like this type of approach might work for your DD as well (maybe not the swimming depending on her particular issues but the wheelchair approach).


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> If you run into any issues using a mobility device without a DAS card, showing the map to the CM will do the trick.
> We did that before the change - even though DD did have a GAC, we only used it when absolutely necessary. If we were in the designated 'mobility entrance' and were asked for a GAC, we showed the maps hat showed that was where we were supposed to enter. That almost always did the trick.



Just wanted to add to what Sue said. For those using medical strollers or small wheelchairs that resemble strollers, be sure to display the red sticker in a prominent place. It seems almost every place we take the Convaid Cruiser we are asked to show the tag.



SueM in MN said:


> They were not using return time cards at all during our visit, but it was pretty quiet most of the time.
> People have reported getting them recently when it has been busy. I expect (but don't know for sure) that whether or not they are using return time tickets may depend on how busy it is.
> 
> Only once since October did ds get a return time card, and that was for Peter Pan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delmar411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it sure does!
> 
> And not that I know of for the time.  I think they can use their discretion with the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious, because that seemed pretty consistent that one day.
> 
> 
> 
> SueM in MN said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we were told.
> Sometimes' the CM knows the posted wait is 15 minutes, but the actual wait is shorter. It did happen to us when we were at WDW in late October and early November.
> 
> There is no requirement to use the DAS just because you have one. We found many attractions when we went had 10-15 minute waits and we just went in the regular line.
> 
> And, with the old GAC (Guest Assistance Card), at many attractions guests with GACs were directed to the regular line if the wait was 15 minutes or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are finding that with the FP+ queue running parallel to the standby, that the attractions where ds had issues with the standby line it's the same in the fast pass line. Ex. the Nemo queue at Epcot. Worked much better when there was the alternate entrance from inside the Living Seas.
> 
> Hoping with the slow season starting that things will change a bit and be easier for attractions. We've been averaging 2 attractions a day when we go, one FP and one DAS return time. Mixing in shows, games, and eating in between.
Click to expand...


----------



## poohnpigletCA

SueM in MN said:


> Disney has not posted any specific information about looping and I have asked posters not to post specifics about how it was handled if they did it.
> why?
> Because exactly how CMs can assist with it is going to vary from park to park and possibly even attraction to attraction, based on how busy it is and what is available.
> So, what one person posts is how CMs assisted them may not be how it always will work.
> 
> Disney instructs guests to use DAS _along with_ Fastpass Plus or Fastpass. The way you can loop doing that is to get a Fastpass/Fastpass Plus time and then get a DAS Return Time for the same attraction.
> The Fastpass/Fastpass Plus will have a time window - You can ride as soon as the 'window' time begins, but you can't ride after the window ends. DAS Return Times work differently. You can come any time after the Return Time, but there is no end time; it doesn't expire like a Fastpass does.
> By coordinating them, you can ride first with one and then turn around and use the other to ride.
> 
> If the attraction has a shorter wait, you can get a DAS Return Time, ride the attraction going thru the regular queue, then use the DAS REturn Time to ride a second time.
> 
> An average person at WDW walks around 5 miles a day - when people actually measured with pedometers, they usually came up with between 3 and 9 miles a day. If you can't imagine that distance, get in your car, start the trip odometer  and drive somewhere familiar that you think is 3 miles away. Chances are that 3 miles will be farther than you think.
> Once you have a picture of that distance in your head, think about whether your child could walk at least that distance every day for as many days as you will be at WDW.
> 
> If she can't, she will need a way to ride sometimes instead of walking all the time. Just because someone who is capable of walking has a wheelchair doesn't mean they have to use it every minute. She could ride for a while, walk until she gets tired, then ride again.
> If she is less than 5 feet tall, a smaller wheelchair (16 inch) would be more comfortable than a larger adult sized one.
> You can find information about renting wheelchairs in post 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread near the top of this board.



Thank you for all of your helpful information. I did not mean to ask for looping information that had been requested to be posted, sorry about that. I am trying to do my best to prepare her as to how this trip might be different. With the 3 fastpasses I was hoping to line up all 3 on one ride, but the system does not allow that. 

Walking around Costco is sometimes to much for her. I knew it was a lot of walking I did not realize how many miles it could be and I will need to rent her a wheelchair.



clanmcculloch said:


> My DD13 has a condition that results in a lot of pain when she does too much physical activity (ex walking) and by too much I mean probably what would be normal for a 13yo.  But, if she doesn't move enough she's in just as much pain.  Her physical therapist at first was upset with me for saying I was going to use a wheelchair at WDW but when I pointed out just how much walking there is she agreed that it would be ok, but she gave me qualifications to that.  She asked me to allow her to use the wheelchair between lands but have her walk within the lands.  This will cut down on the amount of walking but still have her not sitting all the time.  We'll have control over how much walking vs how much sitting she'll do so if she's getting stiff from being in the chair too much she can get up and walk but if she's doing too much walking then she can sit while we push her.  We'll also make sure she does some swimming each day because that's the type of exercise that helps her to work her muscles without stressing them and will help ease overworked muscles (her PT is actually in a pool).  It sounds like this type of approach might work for your DD as well (maybe not the swimming depending on her particular issues but the wheelchair approach).



Yes, this sounds almost exactly like her. She also dis work in the pool. So, weather permitting swimming will be helpful.


----------



## lanejudy

poohnpigletCA said:


> Thank you for all of your helpful information. I did not mean to ask for looping information that had been requested to be posted, sorry about that. I am trying to do my best to prepare her as to how this trip might be different. With the 3 fastpasses I was hoping to line up all 3 on one ride, but the system does not allow that.
> 
> Walking around Costco is sometimes to much for her. I knew it was a lot of walking I did not realize how many miles it could be and I will need to rent her a wheelchair.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this sounds almost exactly like her. She also dis work in the pool. So, weather permitting swimming will be helpful.



Ask at Guest Relations about looping...they MAY (or may not, no guarantee) be able to offer something to help.  Though, as SueM suggests, plan to use your DAS in conjunction with a FP+ and that will at least give 2 rides fairly close together.

You don't mention your daughter's age...if she is young enough, a special needs stroller may actually fit her better than a pediatric wheelchair.  Though she might prefer a wheelchair to a stroller -- kids have their own ideas of what's "acceptable."  But if fit and support is a concern, and she's small, you might consider a special needs stroller, for which you'll need to get a stroller-as-wheelchair tag at Guest Relations.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## lovethattink

We went to the AK today for the first time since DAS started. Wow! As an offsite guest, being able to make FP+ made it so easy! From 3 when we got there until 6:30 when we left, we did so much! 

FP+ kiosks were down when we first got there. So I got ds a return time for Dinosaur. We walked around a little. Then he rode triceratop spin which was a 10 minute wait. Went back to the FP+ kiosk. The kiosks were still down, but a cm with an ipad was able to make our reservations for us. We got Dinosaur, Nemo and Bug's Life.

Watched the parade, then headed to Dinosaur and used the FP+. It was ds's first ride on that ever. He loved it. So we went back in line using the DAS. Ate dinner at Restrauntasaurus. Then headed to Nemo. He was tired and wanted to go home, so we didn't use the FP+ for Bug's Life.

It was sooo nice and so easy to do a park this way. I hope the other parks soon change to offer FP+ to offsite guests.


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> We went to the AK today for the first time since DAS started. Wow! As an offsite guest, being able to make FP+ made it so easy! From 3 when we got there until 6:30 when we left, we did so much!
> 
> FP+ kiosks were down when we first got there. So I got ds a return time for Dinosaur. We walked around a little. Then he rode triceratop spin which was a 10 minute wait. Went back to the FP+ kiosk. The kiosks were still down, but a cm with an ipad was able to make our reservations for us. We got Dinosaur, Nemo and Bug's Life.
> 
> Watched the parade, then headed to Dinosaur and used the FP+. It was ds's first ride on that ever. He loved it. So we went back in line using the DAS. Ate dinner at Restrauntasaurus. Then headed to Nemo. He was tired and wanted to go home, so we didn't use the FP+ for Bug's Life.
> 
> It was sooo nice and so easy to do a park this way. I hope the other parks soon change to offer FP+ to offsite guests.



That great it worked for you if the other parks get it which Disney is tryjng to do as quickly as they can. Do you think you will use it more then the das or you see it enhance it for you. They are also close to giving aps magic bands and fast pass plus I think they get it before off site guest get it. Glad you had a great time did you see lion Kim show for the last time before it moves to it new location and see camp Minnie and Mickey for the last time. 

I see Dhs being the next park to start testing fast pass plus only unless they don't need more testing.


----------



## lovethattink

disney david said:


> That great it worked for you if the other parks get it which Disney is tryjng to do as quickly as they can. Do you think you will use it more then the das or you see it enhance it for you. They are also close to giving aps magic bands and fast pass plus I think they get it before off site guest get it. Glad you had a great time did you see lion Kim show for the last time before it moves to it new location and see camp Minnie and Mickey for the last time.
> 
> I see Dhs being the next park to start testing fast pass plus only unless they don't need more testing.



We used 2 of the 3 FP+ today, and only 1 DAS. So today we used FP+ more than DAS.

FP+ worked so much better because you can hold all 3 FP at once. When we were at the MK yesterday, I stopped for a DAS time at Pooh, then on the way back to the family got FP- for Mermaid. They were over at the shooting gallery at the SotMK portal playing. In the time it took me to walk through the crowds to Fantasyland and back, then finished a whole round. So just the convenience of getting the 3 at one stop today at the AK was a huge benefit!

We did not make it over to Camp Mickey Minnie. We stayed around Dinoland and the Tree of Life.


----------



## disney david

lovethattink said:


> We used 2 of the 3 FP+ today, and only 1 DAS. So today we used FP+ more than DAS.
> 
> FP+ worked so much better because you can hold all 3 FP at once. When we were at the MK yesterday, I stopped for a DAS time at Pooh, then on the way back to the family got FP- for Mermaid. They were over at the shooting gallery at the SotMK portal playing. In the time it took me to walk through the crowds to Fantasyland and back, then finished a whole round. So just the convenience of getting the 3 at one stop today at the AK was a huge benefit!
> 
> We did not make it over to Camp Mickey Minnie. We stayed around Dinoland and the Tree of Life.



Yeah your right so let hope Disney rolls out fast pass plus fully I am surprised they didn't do it yet. I know they want it in full effect but want to get it right. I like how they keep putting more fast pass plus kiosks in the park. Like at mk stitch and at dhs muppets ride they replaced the legacy fast pass machines with new fast pass plus kiosks so I guess that what's at of the. Machines will be come.


----------



## becd

We used the DAS at DLR over Christmas and it was great - granted not as easy as the GAC was but I truly had no real complaints about it.  My one question is for people who have used it at  WDW - are there Guest Relations kiosks such as the ones at DLR that can be used in conjunction with the CM at the actual rides, or do you have to go to each individual ride to get the return time.  That is how it reads, but was wondering if that is how the rules are actually applied.  Also, since the CM's can access the return time App, could you for ex: get a return time for Space Mountain at BTMRR?  Sorry if this has been discussed before but I did a search and did not see it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovethattink

becd said:


> We used the DAS at DLR over Christmas and it was great - granted not as easy as the GAC was but I truly had no real complaints about it.  My one question is for people who have used it at  WDW - are there Guest Relations kiosks such as the ones at DLR that can be used in conjunction with the CM at the actual rides, or do you have to go to each individual ride to get the return time.  That is how it reads, but was wondering if that is how the rules are actually applied.  Also, since the CM's can access the return time App, could you for ex: get a return time for Space Mountain at BTMRR?  Sorry if this has been discussed before but I did a search and did not see it.  Thanks in advance!



No, you have to go to each individual ride to get a return time for that specific attraction.


----------



## Belle1962

What is "looping'?

Also--how do I maximize my DAS with Fastpass+ and regular fastpass? I already made my fastpass+ reservations.

TIA


----------



## delmar411

Belle1962 said:


> What is "looping'?
> 
> Also--how do I maximize my DAS with Fastpass+ and regular fastpass? I already made my fastpass+ reservations.
> 
> TIA



Looping is going on the same ride multiple times in a row, with the old GAC this was an easy task, but it requires preplanning with the DAS.  My YDD is a looper and I just give up my FP+ and use the DAS in conjunction to enable her to ride 3x on the rides she is obsessed with. 

She mostly loops on what I call high pressure rides.  Mission Space, ToT, RNRC and EE.  Something about the pressure on your body , she craves...and I hate so it works out well. LOL oh and teacups, she would stay on the teacups all day if she was allowed. I don't understand how she doesn't feel sick from spinning??


----------



## vas221

I know that Disney had big time problems with fraud and who had a disability and who didn't,  as a company that make billions a year why can't they crate a website that only doctors have access to and fill out a short questionnaire and official diagnosis, and also the doctor can include the disney travel confirmation number and link it all together.  When you arrive at the resort you still have to get a card with the photo on it and when you get to the rides the card has to be scanned to verify that the card is still valid.


----------



## Vidia2

vas221 said:


> I know that Disney had big time problems with fraud and who had a disability and who didn't,  as a company that make billions a year why can't they crate a website that only doctors have access to and fill out a short questionnaire and official diagnosis, and also the doctor can include the disney travel confirmation number and link it all together.  When you arrive at the resort you still have to get a card with the photo on it and when you get to the rides the card has to be scanned to verify that the card is still valid.



Really?


----------



## aaarcher86

vas221 said:


> I know that Disney had big time problems with fraud and who had a disability and who didn't,  as a company that make billions a year why can't they crate a website that only doctors have access to and fill out a short questionnaire and official diagnosis, and also the doctor can include the disney travel confirmation number and link it all together.  When you arrive at the resort you still have to get a card with the photo on it and when you get to the rides the card has to be scanned to verify that the card is still valid.



Because of a pesky little thing called laws. 

Why would anyone want all their medical info plugged into a website?!


----------



## stitchlovestink

vas221 said:
			
		

> I know that Disney had big time problems with fraud and who had a disability and who didn't,  as a company that make billions a year why can't they crate a website that only doctors have access to and fill out a short questionnaire and official diagnosis, and also the doctor can include the disney travel confirmation number and link it all together.  When you arrive at the resort you still have to get a card with the photo on it and when you get to the rides the card has to be scanned to verify that the card is still valid.



Because the DAS is intended to provide "Equal" access and under ADA laws one cannot be forced to prove a disability in order to obtain equal access.  If they were giving "better access"  then Disney could choose to require proof....but we all know Disney is not going to provide "better access", so they cannot require proof.


----------



## asc

looking into information for a person planning on a visit with someone with stage 4 terminal lung cancer.  anticipate that at the time, will be in the middle of chemo and will be extremely tired so probably will have a mobility assitance device but if not, really the need would be to be provided with an area where she can sit and wait before needing to go on the ride...i think they would just get the DAS and do the whole return at the time noted?  my question is that when you return at the time noted, do you just go into a separate line?  i anticipate that even in some more shortened line (such as the FP line) that might be too much standing...[hard to say really]


----------



## aaarcher86

asc said:


> looking into information for a person planning on a visit with someone with stage 4 terminal lung cancer.  anticipate that at the time, will be in the middle of chemo and will be extremely tired so probably will have a mobility assitance device but if not, really the need would be to be provided with an area where she can sit and wait before needing to go on the ride...i think they would just get the DAS and do the whole return at the time noted?  my question is that when you return at the time noted, do you just go into a separate line?  i anticipate that even in some more shortened line (such as the FP line) that might be too much standing...[hard to say really]



You would either go into the FP line or the wheelchair line. There wouldn't be a way to avoid these two options, and sometimes the wheelchair line can get pretty lengthy with folks needing HA vehicles.


----------



## luvmybts

We are arriving Friday afternoon, but weren't planning on going to parks until Saturday morning.  Can I go to Guest Services outside of MK and get my son's DAS card so we don't have to wait in a line on Sat?   Wasn't sure if this was possible or not.


----------



## lovethattink

luvmybts said:


> We are arriving Friday afternoon, but weren't planning on going to parks until Saturday morning.  Can I go to Guest Services outside of MK and get my son's DAS card so we don't have to wait in a line on Sat?   Wasn't sure if this was possible or not.



Yes, it's possible at any park.


----------



## Belle1962

delmar411 said:


> Looping is going on the same ride multiple times in a row, with the old GAC this was an easy task, but it requires preplanning with the DAS.  My YDD is a looper and I just give up my FP+ and use the DAS in conjunction to enable her to ride 3x on the rides she is obsessed with.
> 
> She mostly loops on what I call high pressure rides.  Mission Space, ToT, RNRC and EE.  Something about the pressure on your body , she craves...and I hate so it works out well. LOL oh and teacups, she would stay on the teacups all day if she was allowed. I don't understand how she doesn't feel sick from spinning??



Thank you. My grandson's largest re-ride records may have to stay. (It was getting harder for him to "beat" them anyway. (example: Expedition Everest 11 times; Goofy's roller coaster 14 times).

It will be nice to go to a park and be able to do more than 3 or 4 attractions.


----------



## bocaj1431

Sorry, if this has been posted before.  Are the DAP paper like the GAC?  I had problems with the GAC getting wet last year and want to know, if maybe I should purchase a waterproof pouch for it.  

Thanks


----------



## lovethattink

bocaj1431 said:


> Sorry, if this has been posted before.  Are the DAP paper like the GAC?  I had problems with the GAC getting wet last year and want to know, if maybe I should purchase a waterproof pouch for it.
> 
> Thanks



It's paper.


----------



## CPT Tripss

Belle1962 said:


> Thank you. My grandson's largest re-ride records may have to stay. (It was getting harder for him to "beat" them anyway. (example: Expedition Everest 11 times; Goofy's roller coaster 14 times).
> 
> It will be nice to go to a park and be able to do more than 3 or 4 attractions.



Gosh, I was never able to do this as a TAB.  Preferential access?


----------



## Belle1962

CPT Tripss said:


> Gosh, I was never able to do this as a TAB.  Preferential access?



No--staying at the park LATE on EMH nights when they were after park closings for the MK--no line at Goofy's.  For EE -single rider line (again near closing time) afte the first use of GAC.

As a rule of thumb we try not to be at the big rides during the day.


----------



## Iggipolka

Is the DAS issued for length of stay for resort guests, or do we need to get a new one each day?
Thanks.


----------



## delmar411

Iggipolka said:


> Is the DAS issued for length of stay for resort guests, or do we need to get a new one each day?
> Thanks.



Length of stay.


----------



## EvilQueenT

vas221 said:


> I know that Disney had big time problems with fraud and who had a disability and who didn't,  as a company that make billions a year why can't they crate a website that only doctors have access to and fill out a short questionnaire and official diagnosis, and also the doctor can include the disney travel confirmation number and link it all together.  When you arrive at the resort you still have to get a card with the photo on it and when you get to the rides the card has to be scanned to verify that the card is still valid.



Sounds nice in theory but honestly as a nurse practitioner working in a busy practice (I regularly work 14-16 hrs per day plus rotate on call) that wouldn't be a priority. Getting that done would get shuffled to the bottom of the stack probably more than once over more pressing matters. Then what would you do when it was trip time if it wasn't done?


----------



## eeyorethegreat

I have just started planning our July trip .  My mom has issues with her knees has had surgery but has trouble walking or standing for say more than 15-20 minutes at a time.  She has an ECV.  At WDW we had always gotten a GAC so she could either ride her scooter through the line or so that she could use a different entrance without having to get off the scooter.  From what I am hearing now, she would be denied a DAC based on her issues being mobility.  This is a very long thread and I have scanned it.  From what I am understanding, she no longer needs anything to ride her ECV through the lines or use an alternate entrance  (such as at TSM, Dinosaur, to be able to ride the scooter down to the lower level towards Soarin' etc).  She has trouble with stairs though she has tried them in the past (Always to regret it).  So we do not need to get the card.  I can rest assured that her needs will be taken care of by the attraction CM because she will be on a scooter...right...?


----------



## design_mom

eeyorethegreat said:


> I have just started planning our July trip .  My mom has issues with her knees has had surgery but has trouble walking or standing for say more than 15-20 minutes at a time.  She has an ECV.  At WDW we had always gotten a GAC so she could either ride her scooter through the line or so that she could use a different entrance without having to get off the scooter.  From what I am hearing now, she would be denied a DAC based on her issues being mobility.  This is a very long thread and I have scanned it.  From what I am understanding, she no longer needs anything to ride her ECV through the lines or use an alternate entrance  (such as at TSM, Dinosaur, to be able to ride the scooter down to the lower level towards Soarin' etc).  She has trouble with stairs though she has tried them in the past (Always to regret it).  So we do not need to get the card.  I can rest assured that her needs will be taken care of by the attraction CM because she will be on a scooter...right...?



That is my understanding of the policy, too. Mobility issues are handled *at* the attraction and no card of any kind is needed. Unless she has other needs that are not met by the ECV and could be met by the DAS, she does not need a DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

eeyorethegreat said:


> I have just started planning our July trip .  My mom has issues with her knees has had surgery but has trouble walking or standing for say more than 15-20 minutes at a time.  She has an ECV.  At WDW we had always gotten a GAC so she could either ride her scooter through the line or so that she could use a different entrance without having to get off the scooter.  From what I am hearing now, she would be denied a DAC based on her issues being mobility.  This is a very long thread and I have scanned it.  From what I am understanding, she no longer needs anything to ride her ECV through the lines or use an alternate entrance  (such as at TSM, Dinosaur, to be able to ride the scooter down to the lower level towards Soarin' etc).  She has trouble with stairs though she has tried them in the past (Always to regret it).  So we do not need to get the card.  I can rest assured that her needs will be taken care of by the attraction CM because she will be on a scooter...right...?


She will not need a DAS card. Most attractions are accessible thru the regular line. For those that are not, the CM can see the ECV and will route you thru the correct place. Thère are some attractions that are wheelchair accessible, but not ECV accessible. Those attractions have wheelchairs that can be borrowed for use in lines/attraction. Just go to the CM  at the entrance and if they tell you to park the ECV, let them know she can't walk in line and will need to borrow a wheelchair.

Even with the prior GAC program,a GAC was not needed to use any mobility device (ECV, wheelchair, walker) in lines or attractions.
It was only needed if there were other needs that the mobility device did not meet. It was also used by guests using a stroller as a wheelchair.
So, for guests using mobility devices, DAS is going back to what the GAC was meant to be.

If you haven't read it, the first post in this thread is FAQs about the DAS, so no need to scan the whole thread.


----------



## SueM in MN

luvmybts said:


> We are arriving Friday afternoon, but weren't planning on going to parks until Saturday morning.  Can I go to Guest Services outside of MK and get my son's DAS card so we don't have to wait in a line on Sat?   Wasn't sure if this was possible or not.


In October, when the program was new, people were getting DAS cards at the outside of the park Guest Relations.
Over the holidays, people were posting they were told at the outside the park Guest Relations that they were no longer issuing them and would need to go inside.
It could have been just because they were busy outside with guests who had ticket problems , so were limiting the outside GR to guests who couldn't go inside.
Just, putting that out there.


vas221 said:


> I know that Disney had big time problems with fraud and who had a disability and who didn't,  as a company that make billions a year why can't they crate a website that only doctors have access to and fill out a short questionnaire and official diagnosis, and also the doctor can include the disney travel confirmation number and link it all together.  When you arrive at the resort you still have to get a card with the photo on it and when you get to the rides the card has to be scanned to verify that the card is still valid.


The reasons why not have already been covered:

1) fraud was one issue, but not the biggest issue. The number of people with disabilities using the card who were being 'inserted' directly into Fastpass lines was much bigger.

2) requiring a doctor's note to get accommodations would be against the law.

3) requiring a doctor's note would do little to prevent fraud. Many people who don't need a handicapped parking permit get their doctors to sign off on the paperwork. People have posted about doctors in the past who wrote letters asking for a com od actions, knowing the family had no one with disabilities "anyone with several children under the age of 5 is disabled".
There would be no ways verify we nether or not it was a real doctor or if a doctor actually wrote the note.

4) even if they set up a huge and costly mechanism to handle it, there would be people who still need accommodation and did not know or could not get all the things you mentioned done. Plus, doctors offices could charge for writing the letter (their time is not free, after all). All those things would make requiring a letter discriminatory.

Because this has been discussed multiple times before with the same outcome, no further discussion about this will be allowed on this thread.


----------



## SashaFarce

I hate to even ask this, but I've pored over nearly every page of this thread and haven't seen a situation similar to mine enough to reassure me just yet. I need some advice and insight on getting a DAS as an adult. 

I have an often-fatal disease that can cause chemical imbalances and rapid-onset illness, for lack of a better way to put it. Things that can cause problems are stress, medications or lack thereof, being too hot or cold, and a bunch of other things that can fluctuate day to day. When I go into "overload" so to speak I become easily confused and disoriented. It's possible to not know who or where I am or the people around me, or become violent without understanding what I am doing. Worst-case scenario could lead to coma or death, but if I were to become that unwell obviously being at WDW is not going to be a high priority for me and I'm going to be in a hospital, not in a park. 

Now, my partner and I are Disney pros  and while I can normally manage with a combination of an ECV, going in more reasonable weather, cutting days short, going in the offseason, the park plan we customize before each trip, and FP in all its variations, there have been a rare couple of occasions where having a DAS would have been a welcome aid to us.

But I have seen several people claim that adults can't get a DAS or it is extremely hard for them to do so, which doesn't make sense to me based on, well, common sense, as well as the law. Because of this I have been darn near terrified of even asking for one, and am not sure how to present my case to Guest Services. 

Would the paragraph above where I described my issues be helpful in asking for a DAS, am I off-base, or is this a total waste of my time? 

ETA: I'm aware that one has to explain their needs to GS and effectively so. I'm essentially wondering if this is worth my time in asking, and if I have articulated my issues effectively or if I should go into more/less detail.


----------



## aaarcher86

SashaFarce said:


> I hate to even ask this, but I've pored over nearly every page of this thread and haven't seen a situation similar to mine enough to reassure me just yet. I need some advice and insight on getting a DAS as an adult.  I have an often-fatal disease that can cause chemical imbalances and rapid-onset illness, for lack of a better way to put it. Things that can cause problems are stress, medications or lack thereof, being too hot or cold, and a bunch of other things that can fluctuate day to day. When I go into "overload" so to speak I become easily confused and disoriented. It's possible to not know who or where I am or the people around me, or become violent without understanding what I am doing. Worst-case scenario could lead to coma or death, but if I were to become that unwell obviously being at WDW is not going to be a high priority for me and I'm going to be in a hospital, not in a park.  Now, my partner and I are Disney pros  and while I can normally manage with a combination of an ECV, going in more reasonable weather, cutting days short, going in the offseason, the park plan we customize before each trip, and FP in all its variations, there have been a rare couple of occasions where having a DAS would have been a welcome aid to us.  But I have seen several people claim that adults can't get a DAS or it is extremely hard for them to do so, which doesn't make sense to me based on, well, common sense, as well as the law. Because of this I have been darn near terrified of even asking for one, and am not sure how to present my case to Guest Services.  Would the paragraph above where I described my issues be helpful in asking for a DAS, am I off-base, or is this a total waste of my time?



You need to explain your needs to GS. Specifically, why you don't do well in lines and would it would be beneficial to wait outside of one. 

Being an adult has nothing to do with getting or not getting a DAS.


----------



## lanejudy

SashaFarce said:


> ... But I have seen several people claim that adults can't get a DAS or it is extremely hard for them to do so, which doesn't make sense to me based on, well, common sense, as well as the law. Because of this I have been darn near terrified of even asking for one, and am not sure how to present my case to Guest Services. ...



DAS is given to adults, there is no age-restriction.

Since it sounds like you are very familiar with the parks, and the lines...I suggest that you give a specific example of WHAT it is about the lines/waits that would bring on the symptoms you've described.  And how that would negatively impact other guests near you in line.  That should help the CMs at Guest Relations understand your situation.

Good luck and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Disneylvr

I guess I am still a little confused...and I apologize if this has already been answered.  
My daughter will  be using a special needs pushchair/stroller so we will get the stroller as wheelchair tag at GS.  It isn't your typical looking stroller as she is 11 years old and this model is the Convaid Metro which can accommodate up to adult age.
She also has needs that the stroller doesn't help and we will also need a DAS. 
My question is for return times do we strictly use the DAS card or will we need to get a wheelchair return card at certain attractions, or both?  

I am quite nervous about our upcoming trip and I am doing as much advanced planning and preparation as possible!  Thank you so much.


----------



## JosieMouse

I promis that I have a simple question. How long has the time been to get a return time? I have children with autism and will be requesting a DAS card. We're going in July for the first time. I'm trying to plan our days in the park.


----------



## lovethattink

Disneylvr said:


> I guess I am still a little confused...and I apologize if this has already been answered.
> My daughter will  be using a special needs pushchair/stroller so we will get the stroller as wheelchair tag at GS.  It isn't your typical looking stroller as she is 11 years old and this model is the Convaid Metro which can accommodate up to adult age.
> She also has needs that the stroller doesn't help and we will also need a DAS.
> My question is for return times do we strictly use the DAS card or will we need to get a wheelchair return card at certain attractions, or both?
> 
> I am quite nervous about our upcoming trip and I am doing as much advanced planning and preparation as possible!  Thank you so much.



DS has a smaller convaid cruiser (size 14), we are always being told to park it even though it has the red sticker on one side and the manufacturer's yellow w/c signs on the other side for the bus straps. I'd suggest getting the red tag at GS and displaying it prominately where it can't be missed.

Only once since October was ds given a return card for w/c. That was at Peter Pan. We go to a park weekly. Whether they give you that or a return time on DAS will vary depending on circumstances. 

My suggestion is to use FP+ where you can and DAS in between. If you are an onsite guest you can make your FP+ arrangements ahead of time. If you are an offsite guest, you can only make them the day you are in the park (so far just at AK and MK). 

We have been loving being able to use FP+ at AK even as offsite guests. Been there 3 different times recently and only used the DAS card twice. FP+ has helped my family tremendously.



JosieMouse said:


> I promis that I have a simple question. How long has the time been to get a return time? I have children with autism and will be requesting a DAS card. We're going in July for the first time. I'm trying to plan our days in the park.



The return times depend on crowd levels. During Christmas week, we saw TT with a 2 and a half hour wait. But early December we saw it with a 30 minute wait.

July will be crowded, especially the week before and after the 4th.


----------



## Disneylvr

lovethattink said:


> DS has a smaller convaid cruiser (size 14), we are always being told to park it even though it has the red sticker on one side and the manufacturer's yellow w/c signs on the other side for the bus straps. I'd suggest getting the red tag at GS and displaying it prominately where it can't be missed.
> 
> Only once since October was ds given a return card for w/c. That was at Peter Pan. We go to a park weekly. Whether they give you that or a return time on DAS will vary depending on circumstances.
> 
> My suggestion is to use FP+ where you can and DAS in between. If you are an onsite guest you can make your FP+ arrangements ahead of time. If you are an offsite guest, you can only make them the day you are in the park (so far just at AK and MK).
> 
> We have been loving being able to use FP+ at AK even as offsite guests. Been there 3 different times recently and only used the DAS card twice. FP+ has helped my family tremendously.
> 
> 
> 
> The return times depend on crowd levels. During Christmas week, we saw TT with a 2 and a half hour wait. But early December we saw it with a 30 minute wait.
> 
> July will be crowded, especially the week before and after the 4th.



We are going Memorial Day week, same as last year.  For the last few years we had the MacClaren Major special needs stroller but now Maddy is too tall for it although she still fits the weight limits.  Without the stroller she is an elopement risk in crowds, we do not use it for mobility issues unless you count when she refuses to walk because of a meltdown. It is also her own defined space. With the McClaren we had the sticker well displayed too but were sometimes told to park it until we pointed it out to the CM.
We will be onsite guests and plan to use FP+ (for our evening park touring when the lines are longer) and the DAS and or wheelchair return cards for the morning park time We usually spend about 3-4 hours in a park at a time before DD needs a break. We will need to take the stroller in the lines. I just wasn't sure, since we will have both the DAS and the "wheelchair" which we should use for return times. Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

Disneylvr said:


> We are going Memorial Day week, same as last year.  For the last few years we had the MacClaren Major special needs stroller but now Maddy is too tall for it although she still fits the weight limits.  Without the stroller she is an elopement risk in crowds, we do not use it for mobility issues unless you count when she refuses to walk because of a meltdown. It is also her own defined space. With the McClaren we had the sticker well displayed too but were sometimes told to park it until we pointed it out to the CM.
> We will be onsite guests and plan to use FP+ (for our evening park touring when the lines are longer) and the DAS and or wheelchair return cards for the morning park time We usually spend about 3-4 hours in a park at a time before DD needs a break. We will need to take the stroller in the lines. I just wasn't sure, since we will have both the DAS and the "wheelchair" which we should use for return times.



Those are mostly the same reasons that ds uses his. Although he also gets severe motor tics when stressed and if they are in his legs, his legs will give out and he falls.

You'll have no probems taking the w/c in line. Just be prepared for possibly longer waits at certain attractions. (Voyage of the Little Mermaid, TSM, Jungle Cruise, etc.) Though last week at TSM, we only waited 5 minutes after our 45 minute return!

If you take dd to the attraction for the return time, you will either be given a DAS return time or a w/c return time. This varies from cm to cm, how crowded the park is, etc. However, if you do what I have to do and take the DAS for the return time without your dd, you will get the DAS return time for sure. At jungle cruise, I was told by a cm to let them know I need a rope boat for him so that he goes in the w/c line upon return.


----------



## hookedup

We are back from our 12 day trip 12/25-1/6.

My ds is 13 and on the autism spectrum, and he was also in a wheelchair this trip due to Achilles tendon release surgery. 

We visit WDW once or twice a year and DL monthly.  I was a bit worried how it would all go with the big crowds and my son's feet issues on this trip, but for the most part it went very well. We had a very fun trip!  

The CM's treated us well. I was very polite and undemanding -  and they were incredibly accommodating.  The new system worked just fine but I did need to go to Guest Relations a lot more and that was kind of a hassle because there was always a line (mostly people waiting to change their old tix into new ones).  

It helped that I brought my DAS from DL with me for the initial card issuing. 

I did witness a few ugly moments when guests were very rude to cast members and complaining about the new system. I even heard some four letter words  

I did find that each park handled things a bit differently at GR and depending on who you got to assist you as well. A lot of inconsistency.  One cast member wrote some things on the front of my son's card and then another cast member was upset about that and made us get a whole new card. It's obvious there is still some training needed for consistency.


----------



## Badamon

Still trying to find an absolute (or as close to absolute as we can get!) answer as to whether we can or can not obtain a DAS at guest relations locations outside of the park? We arrive late on a Wednesday (staying off site) and plan on Thursday or Friday a.m. in our first park. We would love to be "ready" at RD with DAS in hand rather than entering and going to GR. I've read that some have had success with outside GR issuing DAS and others being directed to inside park GR. I've contacted WDW via email with this same question with no reply (waited one week). Does anyone have a very recent experience they can share?
Thanks for your help, it's very important for our family to be extremely prepared and organized with as little change in "the plan" as possible.


----------



## aaarcher86

Badamon said:


> Still trying to find an absolute (or as close to absolute as we can get!) answer as to whether we can or can not obtain a DAS at guest relations locations outside of the park? We arrive late on a Wednesday (staying off site) and plan on Thursday or Friday a.m. in our first park. We would love to be "ready" at RD with DAS in hand rather than entering and going to GR. I've read that some have had success with outside GR issuing DAS and others being directed to inside park GR. I've contacted WDW via email with this same question with no reply (waited one week). Does anyone have a very recent experience they can share? Thanks for your help, it's very important for our family to be extremely prepared and organized with as little change in "the plan" as possible.



That's the thing... There's reports on both sides very recently. So there's no absolute answer to give until there's more consistency, unfortunately. 

I'd get to the park early your first day and try the outside GS first, but I wouldn't make a special trip just in case. Hopefully we see some consistency one way or another to figure out what the new norm will be!


----------



## lovethattink

aaarcher86 said:


> That's the thing... There's reports on both sides very recently. So there's no absolute answer to give until there's more consistency, unfortunately.
> 
> I'd get to the park early your first day and try the outside GS first, but I wouldn't make a special trip just in case. Hopefully we see some consistency one way or another to figure out what the new norm will be!



There doesn't seem to be much consistency. Got DS's twice outside of MK. The 2nd time, I was told next time to get it renewed inside the park. Also, the cm was insistent that the card had to be signed by ds. We've been going inside the parks since then. So I don't know if it's actually policy now, or just a suggestion by that cm.

Ds's is expired again, so have to get a new one today when we go.


----------



## lovethattink

Just renewed DAS outside at gs outside of mk. No problem renewing ad they now just scan the barcode. However, I was told that it depends whether our not it can be done outside. If busy our new DAS you may be sent inside a park.


----------



## SueM in MN

lovethattink said:


> Just renewed DAS outside at gs outside of mk. No problem renewing ad they now just scan the barcode. However, I was told that it depends whether our not it can be done outside. *If busy our new DAS you may be sent inside a park.*


That has been true for a long time for any Guest Relations services.

If it is busy at the outside of the park Guest Relations, they try to send as many people as possible to Guest Relations inside of the park. 
Many people visiting the outside of the park location have ticket issues, which need to be resolved before they can enter the park. Those kinds of issues can be very time consuming.
So, if it's busy, they may limit the outside Guest Relations to only/primarily deal with ticket problems.


----------



## lovethattink

Badamon said:


> Still trying to find an absolute (or as close to absolute as we can get!) answer as to whether we can or can not obtain a DAS at guest relations locations outside of the park? We arrive late on a Wednesday (staying off site) and plan on Thursday or Friday a.m. in our first park. We would love to be "ready" at RD with DAS in hand rather than entering and going to GR. I've read that some have had success with outside GR issuing DAS and others being directed to inside park GR. I've contacted WDW via email with this same question with no reply (waited one week). Does anyone have a very recent experience they can share?
> Thanks for your help, it's very important for our family to be extremely prepared and organized with as little change in "the plan" as possible.






SueM in MN said:


> That has been true for a long time for any Guest Relations services.
> 
> If it is busy at the outside of the park Guest Relations, they try to send as many people as possible to Guest Relations inside of the park.
> Many people visiting the outside of the park location have ticket issues, which need to be resolved before they can enter the park. Those kinds of issues can be very time consuming.
> So, if it's busy, they may limit the outside Guest Relations to only/primarily deal with ticket problems.



Badamon, looks like you got a 50/50 chance. 

Sue, did you see above, where over the last 2 weeks, for renewal the barcode just needs scanned and same picture shows up with new expiration date!


----------



## SueM in MN

Badamon said:


> Still trying to find an absolute (or as close to absolute as we can get!) answer as to whether we can or can not obtain a DAS at guest relations locations outside of the park? We arrive late on a Wednesday (staying off site) and plan on Thursday or Friday a.m. in our first park. We would love to be "ready" at RD with DAS in hand rather than entering and going to GR. I've read that some have had success with outside GR issuing DAS and others being directed to inside park GR. I've contacted WDW via email with this same question with no reply (waited one week). Does anyone have a very recent experience they can share?
> Thanks for your help, it's very important for our family to be extremely prepared and organized with as little change in "the plan" as possible.





lovethattink said:


> Badamon, looks like you got a 50/50 chance.
> 
> Sue, did you see above, where over the last 2 weeks, for renewal the barcode just needs scanned and same picture shows up with new expiration date!


I did see that.

That was the plan originally, but was not able to be activated at first. Glad to hear it is working now.


----------



## delmar411

lovethattink said:


> Badamon, looks like you got a 50/50 chance.
> 
> Sue, did you see above, where over the last 2 weeks, for renewal the barcode just needs scanned and same picture shows up with new expiration date!



YDD's expires on the 25th so we will see if we have the same experience. That would be nice and much quicker.


----------



## keishashadow

SueM in MN said:


> I did see that.
> 
> That was the plan originally, but was not able to be activated at first. Glad to hear it is working now.


 
 We were able to obtain a 'renewal' @ GS outside of Epcot main entrance last week.  There was no line when we arrived.  We presented the original DAS from October as we had been instructed when it was issued.

 The CM questioned 'why' the pass was again being requested.  We indicated that the needs had been explained in depth in October and there were no changes, but CM cut us off and said:  "...get used to being questioned each time the pass is requested....".   

 We then gave a succinct explanation as to our request.  The CM nodded, asked us to wait, and then returned quickly with new pass.

 FP return lines were crazy long near MLK weekend.  We didn't even bother keeping a FP+ return time for Star Tours since it was backed up to indy.  People were very vocal as to the test not working well and I must say I agree.  we only used the DAS a few times each day but it was much appreciated and certainly helped with our experience in the parks.


----------



## lovethattink

SueM in MN said:


> I did see that.
> 
> That was the plan originally, but was not able to be activated at first. Glad to hear it is working now.



So glad they were able to have it working now. Sure made it quick and easy.



delmar411 said:


> YDD's expires on the 25th so we will see if we have the same experience. That would be nice and much quicker.



It was very nice and quick.


----------



## becd

We originally got our DAS for my DS-6 at DLR over Christmas.  However, we are traveling to WDW at the end of February.   Will bringing my original card from DLR help make the process easier, or do we just start over again?  Any insight will be appreciated as I am trying to get everything ready for this trip to make it as easy as possible (ha!) and just wondering if I should bother bringing the DLR one.  Thanks!


----------



## SueM in MN

becd said:


> We originally got our DAS for my DS-6 at DLR over Christmas.  However, we are traveling to WDW at the end of February.   Will bringing my original card from DLR help make the process easier, or do we just start over again?  Any insight will be appreciated as I am trying to get everything ready for this trip to make it as easy as possible (ha!) and just wondering if I should bother bringing the DLR one.  Thanks!


I don't know if the computers on each coast are connected for DAS. It would not hurt to bring it, but be prepared to explain his needs again.


----------



## mamabear0222

Hi can someone please clarify for me. If we have a card...And we get a return time for say 2pm. Can you ride something else inbetween with no wait time?

Sent from my Samsung S3 using DISBoards


----------



## Maggie'sMom

mamabear0222 said:


> Hi can someone please clarify for me. If we have a card...And we get a return time for say 2pm. Can you ride something else inbetween with no wait time?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S3 using DISBoards



You can ride something else in between but not using the DAS.  You would have to use a fastpass or the standby line.  You can only have one RT on the card at any time.  You cannot get another RT until the previous one is used or voided (by crossing out the RT).


----------



## mamabear0222

Thank you. No I was just thinking if we got a return time for 90 mins or something maybe we could go to something with no wait like laugh floor.

Sent from my Samsung S3 using DISBoards


----------



## Maggie'sMom

mamabear0222 said:


> Thank you. No I was just thinking if we got a return time for 90 mins or something maybe we could go to something with no wait like laugh floor.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S3 using DISBoards



Yep, that's a good plan.  I'm trying to come up with an itinerary that takes advantage of low crowds in the morning, FP+ later in the day, rides and shows with typically short waits during busier times of the day, and use the DAS when there's no other way.  Luckily DD is on board with rope drop.  We usually tour until around 2:00, head back to the resort for a break, then venture back out in the evenings when it's cooler and crowds have started to decrease a little.


----------



## lovethattink

mamabear0222 said:


> Hi can someone please clarify for me. If we have a card...And we get a return time for say 2pm. Can you ride something else inbetween with no wait time?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S3 using DISBoards





mamabear0222 said:


> Thank you. No I was just thinking if we got a return time for 90 mins or something maybe we could go to something with no wait like laugh floor.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S3 using DISBoards





Maggie'sMom said:


> Yep, that's a good plan.  I'm trying to come up with an itinerary that takes advantage of low crowds in the morning, FP+ later in the day, rides and shows with typically short waits during busier times of the day, and use the DAS when there's no other way.  Luckily DD is on board with rope drop.  We usually tour until around 2:00, head back to the resort for a break, then venture back out in the evenings when it's cooler and crowds have started to decrease a little.



I just wanted to share our experiences over MLK weekend. We went both Sunday and Monday of the holiday to MK. We were offsite guests, so we chose our FP+ options there. Being onsite would have the advantage of choosing in advance the time frames you want.

Sunday we ended up with FP+ for Pooh (3:30-4:30, Pirates (4:30-5:30) and Buzz (5:30 - 6:30). There were no FP+ available for PP, so we used the DAS for that, it had a 90 minute return time, 4:20 was our return time.

But when we arrived for PP it was having technical difficulties. So we went to Mermaid and got a new return time. We knew this would cancel out the PP return time. When the cm took our card, she asked us if we rode PP. We said no, it was having technical difficulties. She wanted to make sure we understood that if she wrote down a return time for Mermaid, that we wouldn't be able to go on PP. We told her we understood. She crossed out PP and wrote Mermaid's return time.

We rode Pooh, then Mermaid, then POTC. The FP+ line for POTC took us 20 minutes to get to the 2nd area where you scan your ticket again. From here they sent us into the stand by line because of the w/c and the elevator's location. That was another 8 minute wait. DS was having trouble holding it together after 28 minutes. He was overjoyed when it was out turn. Then the attraction experienced technical difficulties. They announced that they had to reset the attraction. We were stuck in the fire scene for ten minutes. It took all the energy he had to hold it together. He did great with deep breathing and deep pressure. It was good practice using the tools he's learned in OT.

DH and I thought it was a pretty quick. Over the years we've been stuck on attractions for around 20 minutes as they were reset. Once we were evacuated and the boat pushed by a cm in thigh high boots when Maelstrom had technical difficulties.

Anyway all the noise of that scene and the people on the boats was too much for ds. As soon as we got off, he wanted to go home. He fell asleep almost as soon as he hit the w/c. When we got home he was disappointed he missed Buzz and wanted to go back the next day to ride Buzz.

Monday we got FP+ at the Adventureland Verandah for Jungle Cruise (3:25-4:25), Pooh (5:15 - 6:15) and Buzz (6:15 - 7:15). And a DAS return time for the Speedway for 6:12. 

At JC, if you have a FP+ you scan your ticket media in the FP+ line, but then leave there and go to the w/c line. There are 2 different w/c queues. One for those who can transfer and one for those who cannot.

So we rode JC, ate an early supper at Pecos Bill's, rode Pooh, watched the Incredible's Dance Party, rode Buzz and ds was too tired for anything else and we missed the return for the Speeday. We headed home.

For my family, using the 3FP+ was sufficient. There really wasn't enough time going from FP+ to FP+ for us to ride other attractions. We would have had the potential to go on 5 attractions if we really hustled. But ds needs to go at a leisurely pace and can't spend long hours at a park. We spent about 4 hours on Sunday and Monday.  In addition to those 3 attractions each day, he did play a little SotMK.


----------



## clanmcculloch

When people wait in the standby line and the ride goes down, don't they get some kind of FP to return later?  Is this still happening?  If it is then I would think that if you have a DAS and the ride goes down after your return time comes up then  you should get the same.  With the DAS you've waited just like everybody else even if it is elsewhere.  It's not right that you shouldn't get the same kind of later return options that those without a DAS would get.  Does anybody know how this is _supposed_ to be handled?  Clearly the CMs didn't offer anything to lovethattink for returning later but it just doesn't sound right/equal to not be offered some way to return later with shorter wait when she's already waited.

So with a WC at POTC you can't go through the FP+ line?


----------



## lovethattink

clanmcculloch said:


> When people wait in the standby line and the ride goes down, don't they get some kind of FP to return later?  Is this still happening?  If it is then I would think that if you have a DAS and the ride goes down after your return time comes up then  you should get the same.  With the DAS you've waited just like everybody else even if it is elsewhere.  It's not right that you shouldn't get the same kind of later return options that those without a DAS would get.  Does anybody know how this is _supposed_ to be handled?  Clearly the CMs didn't offer anything to lovethattink for returning later but it just doesn't sound right/equal to not be offered some way to return later with shorter wait when she's already waited.
> 
> So with a WC at POTC you can't go through the FP+ line?



At the time we arrived, they were just at the point of getting everybody out of the queues and it was chaotic. We knew it was best for ds to move along.

Yes and no about the FP+ line for POTC. Yes, you get into the FP+ queue. But at the point of scanning the mb for the 2nd time you get taken out of the FP+ line and placed into the standby line.


----------



## clanmcculloch

That makes sense.  Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## lovethattink

You're welcome


----------



## Maggie'sMom

lovethattink said:


> I just wanted to share our experiences over MLK weekend. We went both Sunday and Monday of the holiday to MK. We were offsite guests, so we chose our FP+ options there. Being onsite would have the advantage of choosing in advance the time frames you want.



Thanks for sharing your experiences from the weekend.  We're going the last week of May and will be in the parks over Memorial Day weekend.  This will be the first time I've used the DAS.  I never used the GAC on prior trips, and with fastpasses and sensory breaks, we were able to mostly handle the parks without issue.  But with FP+, particularly the tiering moreso than the limit of 3 FP, I can see us having a much rougher trip.  

Our biggest, and really only, meltdown on our last trip occurred when Splash had technical difficulties and they had everyone leave the line.  We were the next to board when it shut down.  Knowing how much DD loves Splash, I just knew we were headed for problems.  We practiced her breathing, used some deep pressure, and she kept a whole lot calmer than I expected, but she did get a little loud when expressing her frustration.  She really has difficulty understanding how loud her voice is at times.  But she was using appropriate words to tell me how upset she was and she wasn't screaming or yelling at the top of her lungs.  She was just loud enough that other people could hear her clearly.  Of course, some jerk had to walk by and make a rude remark to us.  

ETA:  When Splash went down, we were given a "free to use anywhere" fastpass because it was getting late in the evening and Splash wasn't going to be running again before park close.  That did help DD keep calm because I kept stressing that we could go ride something else that she liked.  But of course, she was still stressing about missing out on her favorite ride in the MK.


----------



## CUGrad

Hi - new here but I've read so much and learned a lot so far.  In reading the first post in this thread it talks about people in wheelchairs not needing the DAS.  I have yet to read an experience that someone being in a wheelchair has had.  My DD (age 15) has CP and is in a power chair that is oddly wide due to some customizations that she needs.  When we have been other places and gone through typical queues, we usually end up taking out a few poles as we go.  :-(. We plan to go to GS upon arrival because she also has issues waiting in the sun too long (the chair gets super hot) and she can get frustrated and become a grabber/hitter.  Our trip is the 2nd week of April which looks so-so with the crowd calendar but it's still in between spring break and Easter.  I'm apprehensive as I'm sure many are.  Does anyone out there have experiences that could help me understand what to expect?  I think our first park is going to be DHS.  Thanks!


----------



## aaarcher86

CUGrad said:


> Hi - new here but I've read so much and learned a lot so far.  In reading the first post in this thread it talks about people in wheelchairs not needing the DAS.  I have yet to read an experience that someone being in a wheelchair has had.  My DD (age 15) has CP and is in a power chair that is oddly wide due to some customizations that she needs.  When we have been other places and gone through typical queues, we usually end up taking out a few poles as we go.  :-(. We plan to go to GS upon arrival because she also has issues waiting in the sun too long (the chair gets super hot) and she can get frustrated and become a grabber/hitter.  Our trip is the 2nd week of April which looks so-so with the crowd calendar but it's still in between spring break and Easter.  I'm apprehensive as I'm sure many are.  Does anyone out there have experiences that could help me understand what to expect?  I think our first park is going to be DHS.  Thanks!



If her needs are met with her mobility device they won't issue a DAS.  As far as the sun, nearly all the ques are indoors/covered so I don't believe they will issue a DAS for that.


----------



## twinboysmom

I have a quick question I can't seem to find the answer to. Our next trip with our 4 year old twins with severe ASD we have decided to get a DAS. We would like to get one for each child as they enjoy different rides and we do split up.  Will this be an issue oris it one for each family? Also we will be traveling with another family of 4 (my sister, her DH, and their 2 kids).  While we won't always be together they want to ride with the boys as well.  Will they be able to accompany us when we use the DAS cards?  Thanks.


----------



## CUGrad

aaarcher86 said:


> If her needs are met with her mobility device they won't issue a DAS.  As far as the sun, nearly all the ques are indoors/covered so I don't believe they will issue a DAS for that.



That's part of my question, if they say we're all set without the DAS, what does that mean logistically?  It's been a couple of years since we've been and, since she's always been in a wheelchair, I'm not familiar with the queues.  I know there are a few rides where she can stay in her chair and they had a special car, boat, etc.


----------



## seidelhd

CUGrad said:


> Hi - new here but I've read so much and learned a lot so far.  In reading the first post in this thread it talks about people in wheelchairs not needing the DAS.  I have yet to read an experience that someone being in a wheelchair has had.  My DD (age 15) has CP and is in a power chair that is oddly wide due to some customizations that she needs.  When we have been other places and gone through typical queues, we usually end up taking out a few poles as we go.  :-(. We plan to go to GS upon arrival because she also has issues waiting in the sun too long (the chair gets super hot) and she can get frustrated and become a grabber/hitter.  Our trip is the 2nd week of April which looks so-so with the crowd calendar but it's still in between spring break and Easter.  I'm apprehensive as I'm sure many are.  Does anyone out there have experiences that could help me understand what to expect?  I think our first park is going to be DHS.  Thanks!



My DD12 is in a wheelchair, G-tube fed, non-verbal, etc.  Prior to Oct 9, we have always used a GAC with no problem that allowed us to use alternative entrances (before she had her wheelchair, we got a stroller as a wheelchair stamp).  

We were last there Oct 13-14 and did get a DAS card.  My wife had to plead my daughter's case however, in order to get it and some other accommodations.  It was disturbing, upsetting, and not very "magical."   We went to DHS first also.  The line at Guest Services was much shorter than at MK the next day, so I think that is a good plan for you.  

We are supposed to go back for a week in April over Spring Break, but are strongly considering canceling our trip.  We still have NE tickets, so we'll be going back at some point, hopefully after the current system is tweaked and improved.  Good luck!


----------



## aaarcher86

twinboysmom said:


> I have a quick question I can't seem to find the answer to. Our next trip with our 4 year old twins with severe ASD we have decided to get a DAS. We would like to get one for each child as they enjoy different rides and we do split up.  Will this be an issue oris it one for each family? Also we will be traveling with another family of 4 (my sister, her DH, and their 2 kids).  While we won't always be together they want to ride with the boys as well.  Will they be able to accompany us when we use the DAS cards?  Thanks.



This is less clear cut.  Lots of different reports saying different things happened. 

They should be issuing you a DAS for each child.  However, they have been reports of them splitting the group up on each DAS.  So, 1 DAS would have 2 people and another would have 2 people - and if you wanted to ride together you just get the same return time on both.  I assume it's to prevent doubling up. 

As far as the other portion of your family... the DAS is good for up to 6 people.  They might put all 8 on there, but I wouldn't count on it since they are not immediate family members.  They will obviously make exceptions for 2 adults and their 5 kids on the 6 person rule, but with 2 cards/8 people I don't think they'll bend it much.  They might just put 4 people on each DAS card which would allow all 8 of you to ride at once with both cards having the same return time... but again... I think they're really trying to buckle down on the amount of cards/people's ability to use 2 cards for doubling up.


----------



## aaarcher86

CUGrad said:


> That's part of my question, if they say we're all set without the DAS, what does that mean logistically?  It's been a couple of years since we've been and, since she's always been in a wheelchair, I'm not familiar with the queues.  I know there are a few rides where she can stay in her chair and they had a special car, boat, etc.



Logistically, you'd basically be just going to the ride and either going into the regular que (if it's accessible... most are) or heading into the WC line.  Can she transfer or will she need an accessible vehicle? 

I'm not sure if Sue posted a list yet of rides that give WC return cards versus having accessible ques.


----------



## twinboysmom

aaarcher86 said:


> This is less clear cut.  Lots of different reports saying different things happened.
> 
> They should be issuing you a DAS for each child.  However, they have been reports of them splitting the group up on each DAS.  So, 1 DAS would have 2 people and another would have 2 people - and if you wanted to ride together you just get the same return time on both.  I assume it's to prevent doubling up.
> 
> As far as the other portion of your family... the DAS is good for up to 6 people.  They might put all 8 on there, but I wouldn't count on it since they are not immediate family members.  They will obviously make exceptions for 2 adults and their 5 kids on the 6 person rule, but with 2 cards/8 people I don't think they'll bend it much.  They might just put 4 people on each DAS card which would allow all 8 of you to ride at once with both cards having the same return time... but again... I think they're really trying to buckle down on the amount of cards/people's ability to use 2 cards for doubling up.



Thanks.  I guess we will just have to see how it goes.  The cousins just want to ride a few rides together (as they should be able to).  In over 40 trips I have never been THAT guest but if they can't accmodate to give us two passes I might just become that person.


----------



## aaarcher86

twinboysmom said:


> Thanks.  I guess we will just have to see how it goes.  The cousins just want to ride a few rides together (as they should be able to).  In over 40 trips I have never been THAT guest but if they can't accmodate to give us two passes I might just become that person.



I'm not saying they won't give you two passes, but they might split your party up on them, and may not allow 8 people. 

You could also schedule your FP+ reservations with the cousins so you don't have another worry about the DAS.


----------



## CUGrad

aaarcher86 said:


> Logistically, you'd basically be just going to the ride and either going into the regular que (if it's accessible... most are) or heading into the WC line.  Can she transfer or will she need an accessible vehicle?
> 
> I'm not sure if Sue posted a list yet of rides that give WC return cards versus having accessible ques.



We'd prefer she stay in her chair if possible.  She can never transfer to another type of wheelchair.  She's needs 100% assist and is closing in on 90 pounds at 5'4".  At our local amusement park, built in the 70's, the wrapping nature of the lines are where we have trouble as well as the widths.  I've never been able to find info on the lines so if it exists somewhere here, that would help a ton.


----------



## SueM in MN

CUGrad said:


> Hi - new here but I've read so much and learned a lot so far.  In reading the first post in this thread it talks about people in wheelchairs not needing the DAS.  I have yet to read an experience that someone being in a wheelchair has had.  My DD (age 15) has CP and is in a power chair that is oddly wide due to some customizations that she needs.  When we have been other places and gone through typical queues, we usually end up taking out a few poles as we go.  :-(. We plan to go to GS upon arrival because she also has issues waiting in the sun too long (the chair gets super hot) and she can get frustrated and become a grabber/hitter.  Our trip is the 2nd week of April which looks so-so with the crowd calendar but it's still in between spring break and Easter.  I'm apprehensive as I'm sure many are.  Does anyone out there have experiences that could help me understand what to expect?  I think our first park is going to be DHS.  Thanks!


As was already noted, most queues are either inside or shaded.

Almost all attractions are wheelchair accessible thru the regular line.
My daughter has not brought her power wheelchair - using it all day in theme park conditions would be too mentally and physically tiring for her. She doesn't like driving when it's busy (like Christmas shopping) even though she is a good driver and has no problem driving around the mall at other times.
At WDW, the driver of a power wheelchair needs to be constantly alert and ready to stop at any time. People pop out in front of you all the time without even noticing you.
I'm not saying not to have her use her power wheelchair - just to think about the challenges - especially as you mentioned your daughter can get frustrated and hit.

Our daughter can get the same way, so to avoid her getting to overwhelmed, we bring her manual wheelchair, which is less frustrating, even if it is giving up some freedom. 




aaarcher86 said:


> This is less clear cut.  Lots of different reports saying different things happened.
> 
> They should be issuing you a DAS for each child.  However, they have been reports of them splitting the group up on each DAS.  So, 1 DAS would have 2 people and another would have 2 people - and if you wanted to ride together you just get the same return time on both.  I assume it's to prevent doubling up.
> 
> As far as the other portion of your family... the DAS is good for up to 6 people.  They might put all 8 on there, but I wouldn't count on it since they are not immediate family members.  They will obviously make exceptions for 2 adults and their 5 kids on the 6 person rule, but with 2 cards/8 people I don't think they'll bend it much.  They might just put 4 people on each DAS card which would allow all 8 of you to ride at once with both cards having the same return time... but again... I think they're really trying to buckle down on the amount of cards/people's ability to use 2 cards for doubling up.


The very most they will give a DAS card for is 10 people.
Anything over 6 total requires a manager. 


aaarcher86 said:


> I'm not saying they won't give you two passes, but they might split your party up on them, and may not allow 8 people.
> 
> You could also schedule your FP+ reservations with the cousins so you don't have another worry about the DAS.


With ONE DAS card, the maximum is 10, as I mentioned.
With more than one card in a group, what people have been reporting is that the total for the entire party will still be no more then 10, but will be split up between the cards.



CUGrad said:


> We'd prefer she stay in her chair if possible.  She can never transfer to another type of wheelchair.  She's needs 100% assist and is closing in on 90 pounds at 5'4".  At our local amusement park, built in the 70's, the wrapping nature of the lines are where we have trouble as well as the widths.  I've never been able to find info on the lines so if it exists somewhere here, that would help a ton.


Her manual wheelchair is 26 inches wide and 48 inches long and it fits everywhere.

A 'standard' wheelchair is 31 inches wide and 48 inches long and lines are at least 36 inches wide. As long as a wheelchair is no bigger than that 'standard' it should fit in lines.
I'll reply a little later with info about wheelchair accessible ride cars. 

There are a few attractions where the line is not accessible and there is a special entrance or a special waiting area. It may be because the regular line is not accessible, because there is a limit on the people with special needs able to be in the attraction at one time because of evacuation limits or because the waiting area is small.
For wheelchair return times, whether they give them out or not depends on how busy it is. When we were at WDW from October 25 thru November 9, 2013, there were no attractions giving wheelchair return times when we went.
People who were there during the holidays reported getting wheelchair return times.


----------



## Sunnywho

CUGrad said:


> We plan to go to GS upon arrival because she also has issues waiting in the sun too long (the chair gets super hot) and she can get frustrated and become a grabber/hitter.


The grabber/hitter part would affect her ability to be in lines
Go to guest services and ask


----------



## CUGrad

SueM in MN said:


> As was already noted, most queues are either inside or shaded.
> 
> Almost all attractions are wheelchair accessible thru the regular line.
> My daughter has not brought her power wheelchair - using it all day in theme park conditions would be too mentally and physically tiring for her. She doesn't like driving when it's busy (like Christmas shopping) even though she is a good driver and has no problem driving around the mall at other times.
> At WDW, the driver of a power wheelchair needs to be constantly alert and ready to stop at any time. People pop out in front of you all the time without even noticing you.
> I'm not saying not to have her use her power wheelchair - just to think about the challenges - especially as you mentioned your daughter can get frustrated and hit.
> 
> Our daughter can get the same way, so to avoid her getting to overwhelmed, we bring her manual wheelchair, which is less frustrating, even if it is giving up some freedom.
> 
> Her manual wheelchair is 26 inches wide and 48 inches long and it fits everywhere.
> 
> A 'standard' wheelchair is 31 inches wide and 48 inches long and lines are at least 36 inches wide. As long as a wheelchair is no bigger than that 'standard' it should fit in lines.
> I'll reply a little later with info about wheelchair accessible ride cars.
> 
> There are a few attractions where the line is not accessible and there is a special entrance or a special waiting area. It may be because the regular line is not accessible, because there is a limit on the people with special needs able to be in the attraction at one time because of evacuation limits or because the waiting area is small.
> For wheelchair return times, whether they give them out or not depends on how busy it is. When we were at WDW from October 25 thru November 9, 2013, there were no attractions giving wheelchair return times when we went.
> People who were there during the holidays reported getting wheelchair return times.



Thanks for so much information, Sue!  Our DD is an inconsistent driver so we will be driving her using the attendant joystick (she's outgrown her manual chair).  We've had her in this chair in the wheelchair cars.  None of us could remember for sure last night so we went back to pictures!    I think her chair is just a tiny bit bigger than your daughter's.  Good to know that her chair fits.  That makes me feel a lot better.  Her main frustration would be from waiting for long periods.  She could probably do 15-20 minutes but I could see her completely freaking out at 30-60+ minutes.  I'll be putting together a touring plan and we get there for rope drop so that should help with wait times in general.  The info someone else wrote about using FP will also play into it.  I'm the sort of person who likes to go into things with all the info I can.  DD has a lot to do with that. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Rowanonfire

I think I've got all my planning sorted but still a little unsure about MK!

As a wheelchair user with no DAS, I've not bothered with FP+ for PP, BTMR, SM or JC as these have separate entrances for WC's. Is this correct? I don't want to get to the ride and just be directed into the normal queue, especially since most of those rides mentioned tend to have the longest lines in the park. I really can't wait in any significant length line so trying to make my FP+ go as far as possible!!


----------



## des2jc

I have been doing a ton of reading on the new DAS system and I am still so confused.  I'm hoping you all can help me.    My husband was recently diagnosed with PTSD from his former job, Police Sergeant.  He is currently on disability due to it.  He does not do well with crowds, gets overheated and is extremely cautious with us, his family, around strangers.  First, will he be able to get a DAS pass?  He is willing to bring a note from his doctor describing his "triggers".  Then, if he does get a DAS, how does this work with Fast Pass +?  Do we still get three fast passes a day?  How do we incorporate the DAS card?  Our trip is in June and I am extremely nervous about this trip with all the new changes.  I really want it to be great for our kids.  Thank you all for your help!!  I love this board!


----------



## lovethattink

des2jc said:


> I have been doing a ton of reading on the new DAS system and I am still so confused.  I'm hoping you all can help me.    My husband was recently diagnosed with PTSD from his former job, Police Sergeant.  He is currently on disability due to it.  He does not do well with crowds, gets overheated and is extremely cautious with us, his family, around strangers.  First, will he be able to get a DAS pass?  He is willing to bring a note from his doctor describing his "triggers".  Then, if he does get a DAS, how does this work with Fast Pass +?  Do we still get three fast passes a day?  How do we incorporate the DAS card?  Our trip is in June and I am extremely nervous about this trip with all the new changes.  I really want it to be great for our kids.  Thank you all for your help!!  I love this board!



Chances are, GS will not look at a doctor's note.

You or he will need to let GS know generally what happens as a result of his triggers.

For heat, GS has a list of recommended attractions and areas to go for air conditioning. Ask about this. At MK they explained to us where and circled each area on the map rather than giving us a list.

GS recommends using both DAS and FP+. With DAS there is a return time, the standby wait minus 10 minutes. You may return any time AFTER that return time. You may only hold one return time. For example, PP was broken down in our return window, so we went to Mermaid for a new return time. The new time negates the old time. For FP+ you must return within the window listed. If you don't that FP+ is void.


----------



## Vidia2

des2jc said:


> I have been doing a ton of reading on the new DAS system and I am still so confused.  I'm hoping you all can help me.    My husband was recently diagnosed with PTSD from his former job, Police Sergeant.  He is currently on disability due to it.  He does not do well with crowds, gets overheated and is extremely cautious with us, his family, around strangers.  First, will he be able to get a DAS pass?  He is willing to bring a note from his doctor describing his "triggers".  Then, if he does get a DAS, how does this work with Fast Pass +?  Do we still get three fast passes a day?  How do we incorporate the DAS card?  Our trip is in June and I am extremely nervous about this trip with all the new changes.  I really want it to be great for our kids.  Thank you all for your help!!  I love this board!



If your husband does not do well in crowds and gets overheated I would suggest that you choose a different time of year to visit if at all possible.   A DAS won't help (if he were able to get one) with the crowds in the park that time of year or with the extreme heat and humidity.


----------



## Disneylvr

I just read on another site that you can now get 3 DAS return times at once?  Is this true?  I am hoping that it is!


----------



## aaarcher86

I've only seen that reported by 1 particular blogger.  Bloggers are a dime a dozen. 

I'd mark it as a rumor until there's something official, or at the very least until more people report it.  Hell, we can't even get a consistent yes or no in regards to obtaining a DAS out the outside GS locations!  I'd think something like that would have something more official attached to it as CMs would have to be alerted to the process since it's the basic function of the DAS.


----------



## Wishes Count

Disneylvr said:


> I just read on another site that you can now get 3 DAS return times at once?  Is this true?  I am hoping that it is!



No. I believe this is being confused with FP+ where you get 3 return times for the day.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## aaarcher86

Wishes Count said:


> No. I believe this is being confused with FP+ where you get 3 return times for the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That would actually make a lot of sense.  Particularly since FP+ recently started for all guests at MK.


----------



## intheshadows

Disneylvr said:


> I just read on another site that you can now get 3 DAS return times at once?  Is this true?  I am hoping that it is!



No, it sounds like that blogger is confusing FP+ with "return times." That blogger consistently posts misleading and incorrect information. Stick with Sue's information; it has always been correct.


----------



## mrsksomeday

I decided to delete my post since the poster on FB is only one person and can not confirm that Disney has changed any of their DAS policies yet.


----------



## aaarcher86

mrsksomeday said:


> I decided to delete my post since the poster on FB is only one person and can not confirm that Disney has changed any of their DAS policies yet.



Wishes Count works in GR at AK. If there was a new procedure with the DAS she'd know since she issues them.


----------



## Disneylvr

The blogger was reporting live from the MK and is a local with an AP....she has been reliable in the past. I still hope it is true because it would mean a world of difference for us.  And she did indeed say DAS not FP+.  And yes, I too will wait for confirmation from Sue who is always reliable.


----------



## SueM in MN

Wishes Count said:


> No. I believe this is being confused with FP+ where you get 3 return times for the day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





aaarcher86 said:


> That would actually make a lot of sense.  Particularly since FP+ recently started for all guests at MK.





intheshadows said:


> No, it sounds like that blogger is confusing FP+ with "return times." That blogger consistently posts misleading and incorrect information. Stick with Sue's information; it has always been correct.



I think it's very likely that the blogger is confused.
We have posters here who are Guest Relations CMs. 

In the past couple of weeks, Fastpass Plus was extended at MK to non-resort guests and guests using APs. Since the blogger is local, my guess is that she is not aware of all the ins and outs of Fastpass Plus and assumed when it was explained to her that it was connected with DAS.


----------



## aaarcher86

Disneylvr said:


> The blogger was reporting live from the MK and is a local with an AP....she has been very reliable in the past. I still hope it is true.  And she did indeed say DAS not FP+.



Her reliability and factual information is your opinion.


----------



## Suellen

aaarcher86 said:


> Her reliability and factual information is your opinion.



Do you mind sharing the blog?  (maybe I missed it)


----------



## lovethattink

I don't know. I was at DHS yesterday. DS had an unused das return time when I went for a return time for TSM. There, they had 1 cm designated to write the return time with a certain color ink. She made sure I knew that she had to cross out the above return time, which I knew she was going to do. So as of yesterday, we could only hold 1 return time.

Perhaps instead of DAS, she was referring to a different type of accommodation? These are a separate type of accommodation that is signed for separately and given to some in addition to a DAS.


----------



## SueM in MN

Suellen said:


> Do you mind sharing the blog?  (maybe I missed it)


If you want to share, please do it by private message. I have asked that blogs and Facebook pages not be shared here.


----------



## Disneylvr

aaarcher86 said:


> Her reliability and factual information is your opinion.



I followed recommendations from posters on these boards to read her blog and FB page for local updates about the DAS when Disney first made the change in October.  Maybe I just assumed she was reliable.  Makes me sad that she may not be.


----------



## GSUJillybean

Vidia2 said:


> If your husband does not do well in crowds and gets overheated I would suggest that you choose a different time of year to visit if at all possible.   A DAS won't help (if he were able to get one) with the crowds in the park that time of year or with the extreme heat and humidity.




I have similar PTSD related to a shooting incident, and I haven't tried the DAS, but the most crowded parts of Disney World aren't the lines for rides-- it's the lines and crowds for Rope Drop, before and after fireworks, waiting for buses or the monorail, etc.


----------



## Vidia2

GSUJillybean said:


> I have similar PTSD related to a shooting incident, and I haven't tried the DAS, but the most crowded parts of Disney World aren't the lines for rides-- it's the lines and crowds for Rope Drop, before and after fireworks, waiting for buses or the monorail, etc.



I agree. FWIW


----------



## mrsksomeday

*FYI, everyone that was discussing the blogger and the information she posted today can just erase that information from their memory.  You can only have ONE wait time as usual on the DAS.*

*She was wrong and posted that she was wrong on her FB page.  So we can just forget it ever was posted.*


----------



## Suellen

Disneylvr said:


> I followed recommendations from posters on these boards to read her blog and FB page for local updates about the DAS when Disney first made the change in October.  Maybe I just assumed she was reliable.  Makes me sad that she may not be.



Here is the thing.  No one can truly be a Disney "expert".  The way things change and different CM's permit different things and others don't, each CM seems to have different understandings of things.  We all know if you call 10 times and ask the same question we will often get 10 varying answers.  

Being able to go over and report on an experience is one thing... however I think each experience and interaction with a CM is unique.  

For example: I was told by and EPCOT GR CM that the DAS is ONLY 100% ONLY for autistic children.  I know that isn't true.  I was in there trying to find out how to handle a FP+ for us with a friend of my daughters with an AP and no access to FP+ and he was mumbling about the DAS and I mentioned I had had the old GAC pass before... just general conversation and he said that.  

He also gave me a bunch of other bad information before I just left dumbfounded.  We found a FP+ CM who gladly did exactly what he told us was IMPOSSIBLE.  I'm that isn't the experience everyone would have and I would hardly call it "reliable".  KWIM? 

I feel for the woman.  She seems disheartened by the whole situation.


----------



## lovethattink

Suellen said:


> Here is the thing.  No one can truly be a Disney "expert".  The way things change and different CM's permit different things and others don't, each CM seems to have different understandings of things.  We all know if you call 10 times and ask the same question we will often get 10 varying answers.
> 
> Being able to go over and report on an experience is one thing... however I think each experience and interaction with a CM is unique.
> 
> For example: I was told by and EPCOT GR CM that the DAS is ONLY 100% ONLY for autistic children.  I know that isn't true.  I was in there trying to find out how to handle a FP+ for us with a friend of my daughters with an AP and no access to FP+ and he was mumbling about the DAS and I mentioned I had had the old GAC pass before... just general conversation and he said that.
> 
> He also gave me a bunch of other bad information before I just left dumbfounded.  We found a FP+ CM who gladly did exactly what he told us was IMPOSSIBLE.  I'm that isn't the experience everyone would have and I would hardly call it "reliable".  KWIM?
> 
> I feel for the woman.  She seems disheartened by the whole situation.



Inconsistencies have been our experience too. Even within the same park, same days, different days, different parks. I just roll with the punches and changes. But for ds its a different story. He needs his life filled with consistencies and prefers set rules. 

So when we go to GS, we hand him games to play so that he is preoccupied with that and doesn't pay much attention to what's happening there. Only one of us goes to the FP+ kiosk to pick the attractions. Only one of us goes for a DAS time. I then write out the schedule and he knows what to expect and is good to go!

For our weekend trip, he and I sat down at the computer to do the FP+ selections. He got his 3 top choices for each day. He was thrilled. With GAC he had full control over his ride choices and times. And this gave him some of that control back that has been missing since DAS started.


----------



## lhall7

I apologize if this has been discussed already, but it is hard to keep up with all the threads.  Does anyone have any experience with getting new DAS after previously having one issued?  Do you still have to go through everything again as to your needs or can you tell them that nothing has changed?  I assume I am in the "system" now and won't need a new photo?

Thanks!


----------



## delmar411

lhall7 said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed already, but it is hard to keep up with all the threads.  Does anyone have any experience with getting new DAS after previously having one issued?  Do you still have to go through everything again as to your needs or can you tell them that nothing has changed?  I assume I am in the "system" now and won't need a new photo?
> 
> Thanks!



The last time YDD had hers renewed they just scanned the code on the card but they did take a new picture.


----------



## babyberger

lhall7 said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed already, but it is hard to keep up with all the threads.  Does anyone have any experience with getting new DAS after previously having one issued?  Do you still have to go through everything again as to your needs or can you tell them that nothing has changed?  I assume I am in the "system" now and won't need a new photo?  Thanks!





delmar411 said:


> The last time YDD had hers renewed they just scanned the code on the card but they did take a new picture.


    I was told to just being the previously issued DAS, have it scanned and a new picture taken and we would be good to go.  For some reason a new picture is needed for each new DAS.  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jenniy122

I'm considering a solo trip sometime in 2014. Will they even issue a DAS to a party of one? Seeing some of what's been posted makes me think that they'd think if I could travel alone I should be able to stand in line for however long.


----------



## babyberger

jenniy122 said:


> I'm considering a solo trip sometime in 2014. Will they even issue a DAS to a party of one? Seeing some of what's been posted makes me think that they'd think if I could travel alone I should be able to stand in line for however long.



I would not think party size has anything to do with being able to get a DAS.  If you are the person who needs accommodations then you should be able to receive one.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goofy47

*We just returned from Disney..  We had to get the new Disability Photo ID card..  Let me break the rules down as they stand now. They are constantly changing.*
*
1.  You go to guest services and get a photo ID *
*2.  Once you arrive at your ride, you present the card to the cast member. At this point he checks the Standby Time and deducts 10 minutes from it, and writes that on your card,.  This is your Fastpass return time. * 
*3. Once you have your Fastpass return time written on your card, your not allowed to get a another Fastpass. One ride at a time only. * 
*4. Once you return to the Fastpass line, you present your card to the cast member manning the Fastpass line. He then crosses it off and you enter. *


----------



## seidelhd

I cancelled our Spring Break trip last week.  Too much inconsistency and uncertainty.  My wife did not like having to beg for accommodations in October for our severely disabled DD12 that were happily granted a couple months prior (and for the 5 years before that).  It just left us feeling sad.

We have non-expiring tickets with 5-7 days left on them, so we'll be back to WDW at some point, but likely not in 2014.


----------



## mrsksomeday

seidelhd said:
			
		

> I cancelled our Spring Break trip last week.  Too much inconsistency and uncertainty.  My wife did not like having to beg for accommodations in October for our severely disabled DD12 that were happily granted a couple months prior (and for the 5 years before that).  It just left us feeling sad.
> 
> We have non-expiring tickets with 5-7 days left on them, so we'll be back to WDW at some point, but likely not in 2014.



I hope you write to guest relations and tell them why you can cancelled your trip.


----------



## Disneychick75

seidelhd said:


> I cancelled our Spring Break trip last week.  Too much inconsistency and uncertainty.  My wife did not like having to beg for accommodations in October for our severely disabled DD12 that were happily granted a couple months prior (and for the 5 years before that).  It just left us feeling sad.
> 
> We have non-expiring tickets with 5-7 days left on them, so we'll be back to WDW at some point, but likely not in 2014.



Sorry that you feel you had to cancel your  trip. We also considered cancelling. The only  reason we haven't is because our nephew who is autistic is looking forward to it. We have another trip scheduled for April. If we encounter hassles getting the DAS, we will cancel our October trip. 
I agree with mrsksomeday that you should send guest relations an email telling them why you cancelled. If they see that people are not going to Disney World, they might make changes to their policies.


----------



## Disneylvr

seidelhd said:


> I cancelled our Spring Break trip last week.  Too much inconsistency and uncertainty.  My wife did not like having to beg for accommodations in October for our severely disabled DD12 that were happily granted a couple months prior (and for the 5 years before that).  It just left us feeling sad.  We have non-expiring tickets with 5-7 days left on them, so we'll be back to WDW at some point, but likely not in 2014.



We have a trip booked for May and are thinking about canceling as well. I agree, there is still way too much inconsistency and uncertainty and I am not at all encouraged by the recent reports I am reading that things are going to improve any time soon.


----------



## Gracie09

goofy47 said:


> *We just returned from Disney..  We had to get the new Disability Photo ID card..  Let me break the rules down as they stand now. They are constantly changing.*
> *
> 1.  You go to guest services and get a photo ID *
> *2.  Once you arrive at your ride, you present the card to the cast member. At this point he checks the Standby Time and deducts 10 minutes from it, and writes that on your card,.  This is your Fastpass return time. *
> *3. Once you have your Fastpass return time written on your card, your not allowed to get a another Fastpass. One ride at a time only. *
> *4. Once you return to the Fastpass line, you present your card to the cast member manning the Fastpass line. He then crosses it off and you enter. *



I think you are confusing FP with DAS.  What you describe has been the DAS procedures since it was rolled out in October.  There may have been some tweeking but not major changes.  
FP+ is when you can reserve three rides a day before you arrive at the park (assuming you are staying on site).  These are in addition to any use of DAS.


----------



## goofy47

Gracie09 said:


> I think you are confusing FP with DAS.  What you describe has been the DAS procedures since it was rolled out in October.  There may have been some tweeking but not major changes.
> FP+ is when you can reserve three rides a day before you arrive at the park (assuming you are staying on site).  These are in addition to any use of DAS.


 We just returned a week ago.   They (Disney) consider the the Disability Card return time a Fastpass return as you go thru the Fastpass line...   and your not allowed to get another Fastpass to another ride until you have used the outstanding one first.  You do not get three as the normal guests do. This information was verified more then once at Guest Services.  I am not confused at all, my wife is disabled and we had to deal with it all three days we were there.  She understood that.. Our concerns are that many children who are severly disabled my not understand that they may have to wait a hour now and not be able to enjoy any other rides while waiting for their return time...  Ther are many many people who are disheartened by this change in procedure by Disney...  Hopefully they find a solution to this mess....


----------



## Gracie09

goofy47 said:


> We just returned a week ago.   They (Disney) consider the the Disability Card return time a Fastpass return as you go thru the Fastpass line...   and your not allowed to get another Fastpass to another ride until you have used the outstanding one first.  You do not get three as the normal guests do. This information was verified more then once at Guest Services.  I am not confused at all, my wife is disabled and we had to deal with it all three days we were there.  She understood that.. Our concerns are that many children who are severly disabled my not understand that they may have to wait a hour now and not be able to enjoy any other rides while waiting for their return time...  Ther are many many people who are disheartened by this change in procedure by Disney...  Hopefully they find a solution to this mess....



Fp and das are two different programs. You can get a das time for say buzz light year and then use one of the three prescheduled fp+ times for say space mountain while you are waiting. Then when you das time is up ride buzz, get another das time and while waiting use another prescheduled fp+ time. Rinse and repeat. Fp+ is connected to your magic band and das is connected to your paper card. There is nothing preventing you from using both systems simultaneously.
What you can't do is hold multiple das return times. But you can ride standby on any ride while holding a das. So if there is a ten minute line for something else, you can use standby. Or if a show or starting you can enter using standby.


----------



## goofy47

Gracie09 said:


> Fp and das are two different programs. You can get a das time for say buzz light year and then use one of the three prescheduled fp+ times for say space mountain while you are waiting. Then when you das time is up ride buzz, get another das time and while waiting use another prescheduled fp+ time. Rinse and repeat. Fp+ is connected to your magic band and das is connected to your paper card. There is nothing preventing you from using both systems simultaneously.
> What you can't do is hold multiple das return times. But you can ride standby on any ride while holding a das. So if there is a ten minute line for something else, you can use standby. Or if a show or starting you can enter using standby.



I understand how the Fastpass system works... I was discussing the Disability Card limitations only.  Yes, I understand that you can go get a FP if you want one... But, with the DC, it does not matter if there are no longer FP's available.  You can still ride..  So, if you go to a FP station, and their and there are no longer any available, then what. You should have the same rights as the regualer riders.  THREE PER PERSON.  with your DC  not one.  I know the system I'm there once a week...  Thanks for your help...


----------



## Gracie09

goofy47 said:


> I understand how the Fastpass system works... I was discussing the Disability Card limitations only.  Yes, I understand that you can go get a FP if you want one... But, with the DC, it does not matter if there are no longer FP's available.  You can still ride..  So, if you go to a FP station, and their and there are no longer any available, then what. You should have the same rights as the regualer riders.  THREE PER PERSON.  with your DC  not one.  I know the system I'm there once a week...  Thanks for your help...



You do have the same rights. The right to schedule your fp+. If a regular person (to use your term) were to come up behind you to get a fp at a fp machine and they were out for the day, they would also walk away without one. Their option would be to stand on the stand by line or not ride. Your option would be to use your das as long as you aren't already waiting for another return time, and then go do something else until it's your time to ride or not ride.  You can have as many das return times as you can fit in, just not more than one at a time and three fp+ times. A "regular person" has three fp+ times.


----------



## delmar411

goofy47 said:


> I understand how the Fastpass system works... I was discussing the Disability Card limitations only.  Yes, I understand that you can go get a FP if you want one... But, with the DC, it does not matter if there are no longer FP's available.  You can still ride..  So, if you go to a FP station, and their and there are no longer any available, then what. You should have the same rights as the regualer riders.  THREE PER PERSON.  with your DC  not one.  I know the system I'm there once a week...  Thanks for your help...



You do get 3 FP+ per person.  If you are not scheduling them when you arrive then that is your choice.  I'm assuming you do not have a magic band yet but are a pass holder.  We are pass holders with magic bands.  And we go at least once a week.  You unfortunately don't know the system if this is your complaint.

We preschedule our 3 FP+ times before going to the park but only schedule day of so we are pulling from the same pool that day guests are.  Then when we get to the park we take the card over to a ride and get a return time.  Then we use the FP+ to ride.  I aim to arrive at the park at the end of our first window so we can do FP+ 1 & 2 back to back.  Hopefully by then the first DAS return time has come.  Then we ride the DAS ride, then get a new time for something else while waiting for FP+ 3 to come due.  I really try to get DAS times for attractions that are 20mims or less do help keep YDD occupied and put of trouble. 

We only stay at the parks for a few hours.  And I feel like she gets to do plenty of attractions.


----------



## goofy47

delmar411 said:


> You do get 3 FP+ per person.  If you are not scheduling them when you arrive then that is your choice.  I'm assuming you do not have a magic band yet but are a pass holder.  We are pass holders with magic bands.  And we go at least once a week.  You unfortunately don't know the system if this is your complaint.
> 
> We preschedule our 3 FP+ times before going to the park but only schedule day of so we are pulling from the same pool that day guests are.  Then when we get to the park we take the card over to a ride and get a return time.  Then we use the FP+ to ride.  I aim to arrive at the park at the end of our first window so we can do FP+ 1 & 2 back to back.  Hopefully by then the first DAS return time has come.  Then we ride the DAS ride, then get a new time for something else while waiting for FP+ 3 to come due.  I really try to get DAS times for attractions that are 20mims or less do help keep YDD occupied and put of trouble.
> 
> We only stay at the parks for a few hours.  And I feel like she gets to do plenty of attractions.



Guests with a disability card cannot schedule more then one ride in advance. Once you have your card filled out by a cast member for a particular ride, you cannot go and have it filled out for another ride. Yes, of course you can go and get a regular FP ticket if they are available to you.  but it depends when you enter the park. Say for instance, Toy Story has none available so, we could not get one.. I'm not arguing the point here... I just lived thru it last week... I know the system and have used the old system for 10 years and now dealing with the new setup. All I'm saying is, you should be able to get your card signed three times, just like you are able to get three FP for any regular guest. Having someone with a disability and trying to deal with all this is a difficult task. Unfortunately a few bad seeds ruined for the majority.


----------



## seidelhd

goofy47 said:


> Guests with a disability card cannot schedule more then one ride in advance. Once you have your card filled out by a cast member for a particular ride, you cannot go and have it filled out for another ride. Yes, of course you can go and get a regular FP ticket if they are available to you.  but it depends when you enter the park. Say for instance, Toy Story has none available so, we could not get one.. I'm not arguing the point here... I just lived thru it last week... I know the system and have used the old system for 10 years and now dealing with the new setup. All I'm saying is, you should be able to get your card signed three times, just like you are able to get three FP for any regular guest. Having someone with a disability and trying to deal with all this is a difficult task. Unfortunately a few bad seeds ruined for the majority.




From what I can tell, you are referring to Legacy FP and the other posters are referring to FP+.  As of last week, legacy FP (the older, paper tickets you got outside certain rides) has been removed from all parks.  Therefore, everyone is limited to 3 FP+ choices that they can choose as soon as they enter the park or beforehand via MyDisneyExperience app if they are staying onsite and/or have MagicBands linked to their tickets.  This is different from and does not affect your ability to use the DAS card in any way.


----------



## delmar411

goofy47 said:


> Guests with a disability card cannot schedule more then one ride in advance. Once you have your card filled out by a cast member for a particular ride, you cannot go and have it filled out for another ride. Yes, of course you can go and get a regular FP ticket if they are available to you.  but it depends when you enter the park. Say for instance, Toy Story has none available so, we could not get one.. I'm not arguing the point here... I just lived thru it last week... I know the system and have used the old system for 10 years and now dealing with the new setup. All I'm saying is, you should be able to get your card signed three times, just like you are able to get three FP for any regular guest. Having someone with a disability and trying to deal with all this is a difficult task. Unfortunately a few bad seeds ruined for the majority.



So you feel someone with a DAS should be able to hold 6 times at once?

You can't get regular tickets anymore.  So no one can go get regular tickets.  Everyone uses FP+.  So any guest entering after an attraction is 'sold out' for the day is out of luck. I would count yourself lucky that you can get attractions such as TSM even when sold out for the day.  You could easily schedule 3 other attractions using FP+ then immediately get a TSM DAS time when you enter the park and then do the other attractions while waiting for your TSM time. 

I'm really not seeing your issue TBH.  If pre booking is that important then at any time in the last 7months you could have booked a single night on site and gotten bands for everyone and had the ability to prebook FP+.  It was that important to us so that's what we did.  At this point there really isn't much benefit to do that for you since AP MBs/advance booking will be rolling out soon. 

We've had the new DAS since it rolled out and this has always been the way it was setup from day 1.  It actually works extremely well and me saying this is pretty big since I was completely freaked about how YDD would deal without instant access and the ability to loop rides.


----------



## Vidia2

goofy47 said:


> Guests with a disability card cannot schedule more then one ride in advance. Once you have your card filled out by a cast member for a particular ride, you cannot go and have it filled out for another ride. Yes, of course you can go and get a regular FP ticket if they are available to you.  but it depends when you enter the park. Say for instance, Toy Story has none available so, we could not get one.. I'm not arguing the point here... I just lived thru it last week... I know the system and have used the old system for 10 years and now dealing with the new setup. All I'm saying is, you should be able to get your card signed three times, just like you are able to get three FP for any regular guest. Having someone with a disability and trying to deal with all this is a difficult task. Unfortunately a few bad seeds ruined for the majority.



It sounds like you want an adapted version of FP+.  That would involve taking away FP+ if an adapted version is given.  That would be illegal.  The reasons for the GAC change probably have more to do with FP+ than anything else anyway.  They want everyone to use FP+ for reasons that benefit them.  I understand your reasoning though.  Many people in the disabled community will need to utilize both systems as well as mobility access (in some cases) to have equal access.  Subtracting an option would be a big problem even if it were legal.

I don't think Disney is factoring into the equation whether or not the FP+ system isn't usable at all for certain individuals.  If we can use it for even one attraction during a visit then they can try to spin that into something that benefits us.  Some people will have less access and some people will have more.  The new system will be and is being abused.  I doubt that the changes ever had much to do with abuse or overuse.

Maybe you should contact Disney directly about your family's needs.


----------



## seidelhd

Vidia2 said:


> It sounds like you want an adapted version of FP+.  That would involve taking away FP+ if an adapted version is given.  That would be illegal.  *The reasons for the GAC change probably have more to do with FP+ than anything else anyway.*  They want everyone to use FP+ for reasons that benefit them.  I understand your reasoning though.  Many people in the disabled community will need to utilize both systems as well as mobility access (in some cases) to have equal access.  Subtracting an option would be a big problem even if it were legal.
> 
> I don't think Disney is factoring into the equation whether or not the FP+ system isn't usable at all for certain individuals.  If we can use it for even one attraction during a visit then they can try to spin that into something that benefits us.  Some people will have less access and some people will have more.  The new system will be and is being abused.  *I doubt that the changes ever had much to do with abuse or overuse.*
> 
> Maybe you should contact Disney directly about your family's needs.



THAT is the million dollar question for which we will never get an answer.  There was an article posted a few days before the DAS roll-out that stated it was planned long before the reports of abuse.  Disney was going to change it to bring it more in-line with their NextGen technology (i.e. FP+) at WDW.  This just gave them a convenient reason to publicize.  I imagine the truth lies somewhere between.


----------



## Disneychick75

seidelhd said:


> THAT is the million dollar question for which we will never get an answer.  There was an article posted a few days before the DAS roll-out that stated it was planned long before the reports of abuse.  Disney was going to change it to bring it more in-line with their NextGen technology (i.e. FP+) at WDW.  This just gave them a convenient reason to publicize.  I imagine the truth lies somewhere between.



I read that too. Conspiracy theorists  might say, "Hmmmm, how convenient that articles and a Today Show interview about GAC abuse come about right before Disney decides to stop the GAC." Takes the resonsilbilty off Disney and puts it on those naughty GAC abusers.


----------



## Vidia2

seidelhd said:


> THAT is the million dollar question for which we will never get an answer.  There was an article posted a few days before the DAS roll-out that stated it was planned long before the reports of abuse.  Disney was going to change it to bring it more in-line with their NextGen technology (i.e. FP+) at WDW.  This just gave them a convenient reason to publicize.  I imagine the truth lies somewhere between.



The PR/propaganda machine has been working overtime on this one.  It's worked to a large degree except for the few resistors.  LOL

Sorry, so off topic.


----------



## mommy2cooper

Not to sound dumb but can you please tell me what standby time means?? I think no matter what the system is great personally. I have never been to Disney (yet) but I will say not so many places accommodate disabilities like this so I'm grateful for whatever they will give. I actually read the article that's mentioned previously and I recall it saying that people would "rent" disabled people basically so they could ride the rides faster...it's why I've been so scared of the whole DAS system in my trip planning.


----------



## Vidia2

mommy2cooper said:


> Not to sound dumb but can you please tell me what standby time means??



Standby time is the time it takes to get on a ride using the regular line.


----------



## phorsenuf

I have a question about getting a return DAS time.  Do you have to go to the intended ride or is there places I can go to like GS or FP+ booth to get one assigned?


----------



## babyberger

phorsenuf said:


> I have a question about getting a return DAS time.  Do you have to go to the intended ride or is there places I can go to like GS or FP+ booth to get one assigned?



As of today I believe you still have to go to the intended ride to get a return time.   That is how it worked last month but I am hoping that changes now that the kiosks are in place.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## goofy47

delmar411 said:


> So you feel someone with a DAS should be able to hold 6 times at once?
> 
> You can't get regular tickets anymore.  So no one can go get regular tickets.  Everyone uses FP+.  So any guest entering after an attraction is 'sold out' for the day is out of luck. I would count yourself lucky that you can get attractions such as TSM even when sold out for the day.  You could easily schedule 3 other attractions using FP+ then immediately get a TSM DAS time when you enter the park and then do the other attractions while waiting for your TSM time.
> 
> I'm really not seeing your issue TBH.  If pre booking is that important then at any time in the last 7months you could have booked a single night on site and gotten bands for everyone and had the ability to prebook FP+.  It was that important to us so that's what we did.  At this point there really isn't much benefit to do that for you since AP MBs/advance booking will be rolling out soon.
> 
> We've had the new DAS since it rolled out and this has always been the way it was setup from day 1.  It actually works extremely well and me saying this is pretty big since I was completely freaked about how YDD would deal without instant access and the ability to loop rides.



I don't understand why this simple statement has caused everyone so much confusion....   I'm not trying to beat any system.. Its just fact.. You walk into the park you go to guest relations and you get your picture taken and you get your Disability card.  then you proceed to your first ride... you hand it to the cast member and checks the standy time and writes down a time that is 10 minutes less then then the posted standby time.. that is your return time.  You come back at that time and go thru the FP line to enter... Simple... we did this over and over again just a week ago in Disney World...  that's the procedure.  You cannot go to another ride and request another time for that ride on your card... Your only allowed one ride at a time...  Simple... With FP you are allowed three at a time... Simple  We have no Magic Bands..  no special resort perks... just walk in and get your Disability Card and picture taken.  get your card signed and wait for your return time...  and if your not in the park early, then you don't have the chance to go get a FP for the more popualr rides like Toy Story... simple....  Just stating the way it works now...  They may change it in the future...  who knows...


----------



## Gracie09

goofy47 said:


> I don't understand why this simple statement has caused everyone so much confusion....   I'm not trying to beat any system.. Its just fact.. You walk into the park you go to guest relations and you get your picture taken and you get your Disability card.  then you proceed to your first ride... you hand it to the cast member and checks the standy time and writes down a time that is 10 minutes less then then the posted standby time.. that is your return time.  You come back at that time and go thru the FP line to enter... Simple... we did this over and over again just a week ago in Disney World...  that's the procedure.  You cannot go to another ride and request another time for that ride on your card... Your only allowed one ride at a time...  Simple... With FP you are allowed three at a time... Simple  We have no Magic Bands..  no special resort perks... just walk in and get your Disability Card and picture taken.  get your card signed and wait for your return time...  and if your not in the park early, then you don't have the chance to go get a FP for the more popualr rides like Toy Story... simple....  Just stating the way it works now...  They may change it in the future...  who knows...


So it's not the disability accommodation you have a problem with but the difference in treatment of people staying on site as opposed to off site. Because (again using your term) a regular person who is staying off site would enter the park and go to their ride and stand in the stand by line because they also wouldn't have access to fp+. So how are you being treated any different than any other person not staying on site?


----------



## delmar411

goofy47 said:


> I don't understand why this simple statement has caused everyone so much confusion....   I'm not trying to beat any system.. Its just fact.. You walk into the park you go to guest relations and you get your picture taken and you get your Disability card.  then you proceed to your first ride... you hand it to the cast member and checks the standy time and writes down a time that is 10 minutes less then then the posted standby time.. that is your return time.  You come back at that time and go thru the FP line to enter... Simple... we did this over and over again just a week ago in Disney World...  that's the procedure.  You cannot go to another ride and request another time for that ride on your card... Your only allowed one ride at a time...  Simple... With FP you are allowed three at a time... Simple  We have no Magic Bands..  no special resort perks... just walk in and get your Disability Card and picture taken.  get your card signed and wait for your return time...  and if your not in the park early, then you don't have the chance to go get a FP for the more popualr rides like Toy Story... simple....  Just stating the way it works now...  They may change it in the future...  who knows...



I see you don't understand that there is no longer any FP system.  No paper tickets.  Every person who enters the park has to either prebook FP+ or book it when they arrive.  Yes I know you went last week so you should already know this fact.

So you saying you should be able to book 3 rides when you arrive is why everyone is confused.  You CAN book 3 rides when you arrive.  You just have to use FP+.  In fact with a DAS you can book 4 rides when you get there.  I suggest learning how to use and maximize the FP+ system.  It is a wonderful tool for locals.  (You said you go every week so guessing you are local)

And every week you shouldn't need to get a new DAS, for an AP holder it is every 2 weeks.


----------



## lovethattink

Ds had his das renewed today. The cm gave us the old card back. She also gave him a starter attraction right on the das. She took the standby minus 10 minutes for the starter ride. That worked out very well to get it right there at GS.


----------



## lovethattink

Every guest has FP+ available to them. Just go to a FP+kiosk and set up the times for up to 3 FP+. If you are a resort guest you can scedule this up to 60 days in advance. If you are offsite, you can schedule it the same day at a kiosk.


----------



## babyberger

lovethattink said:


> Ds had his das renewed today. The cm gave us the old card back. She also gave him a starter attraction right on the das. She took the standby minus 10 minutes for the starter ride. That worked out very well to get it right there at GS.



Oh that is awesome!!!  Getting that first attraction  at guest services will be a nice time saver!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mommy2cooper

goofy47 said:


> I don't understand why this simple statement has caused everyone so much confusion....   I'm not trying to beat any system.. Its just fact.. You walk into the park you go to guest relations and you get your picture taken and you get your Disability card.  then you proceed to your first ride... you hand it to the cast member and checks the standy time and writes down a time that is 10 minutes less then then the posted standby time.. that is your return time.  You come back at that time and go thru the FP line to enter... Simple... we did this over and over again just a week ago in Disney World...  that's the procedure.  You cannot go to another ride and request another time for that ride on your card... Your only allowed one ride at a time...  Simple... With FP you are allowed three at a time... Simple  We have no Magic Bands..  no special resort perks... just walk in and get your Disability Card and picture taken.  get your card signed and wait for your return time...  and if your not in the park early, then you don't have the chance to go get a FP for the more popualr rides like Toy Story... simple....  Just stating the way it works now...  They may change it in the future...  who knows...



Eh, I could be wrong but I think maybe wording has people tripped up about what you were intending to say. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but you were simply in the beginning trying to explain your experience in how it works, correct?  I think I get what your saying though. TY for your comments it helped me understand somewhat how it works. This is all new to me, so it helps to learn from others experiences.


----------



## mrzrich

goofy47 said:


> I don't understand why this simple statement has caused everyone so much confusion....   I'm not trying to beat any system.. Its just fact.. You walk into the park you go to guest relations and you get your picture taken and you get your Disability card.  then you proceed to your first ride... you hand it to the cast member and checks the standy time and writes down a time that is 10 minutes less then then the posted standby time.. that is your return time.  You come back at that time and go thru the FP line to enter... Simple... we did this over and over again just a week ago in Disney World...  that's the procedure.  You cannot go to another ride and request another time for that ride on your card... Your only allowed one ride at a time...  Simple... With FP you are allowed three at a time... _Simple  We have no Magic Bands..  no special resort perks..._ just walk in and get your Disability Card and picture taken.  get your card signed and wait for your return time...  and if your not in the park early, then you don't have the chance to go get a FP for the more popualr rides like Toy Story... simple....  Just stating the way it works now...  They may change it in the future...  who knows...




This is where I think you are confusing people.  Do you, or do you not know that YOU DON'T NEED MB TO GET FP+.  Non resort guests now use their tickets at kiosks set up aroung the park to make up to 3  "Day of" FP+ selections.  You can use this AS WELL as DAS.  Its not just one or the other.  YOU CAN DO BOTH.


----------



## kaytieeldr

goofy47 said:


> Guests with a disability card cannot schedule more then one ride in advance. Once you have your card filled out by a cast member for a particular ride, you cannot go and have it filled out for another ride. Yes, of course you can go and get a regular FP ticket if they are available to you.  but it depends when you enter the park. Say for instance, Toy Story has none available so, we could not get one.. I'm not arguing the point here... I just lived thru it last week... I know the system and have used the old system for 10 years and now dealing with the new setup. All I'm saying is, you should be able to get your card signed three times, just like you are able to get three FP for any regular guest. Having someone with a disability and trying to deal with all this is a difficult task. Unfortunately a few bad seeds ruined for the majority.



DAS isn't FastPass. Don't confuse or commingle the two simply because both sets of guests use the same attraction entrance. The DAS is simply the most reasonable accommodation for guests who can't medically wait in a crowded line.

Yes, you can have just one DAS return time *at a time*.
FastPassPlus holders can three *per day*.
DAS holders can *also* get those same three FastPasses - up to 60 days in advance if staying onsite, or that day.
FastPassPlus holders can't just also simply get a DAS.
Once a DAS holder rides the attraction, they can get *another* return time for the *same* attraction.
FastPassPlus users *must* choose three different attractions.
DAS holders can use them in any/all parks in a single day.
FastPassPlus users are limited to a single park.

There's no more "legacy" FastPass. It sounds like, despite being there just last week, you're unaware of the options open to you.


----------



## seidelhd

The following is off topic from DAS, but pertains to some of what was stated recently:

According to the DIS Unplugged podcast this week, they are rolling out MDE and FP+ to AP holders.  You can reserve up to 7 days over a 60 day period.  After you use each day, another will be added for you to make new reservations.  This prevents AP holders from booking FP+ for weeks at a time.  So, AP holders will soon not have to wait until they arrive to make FP+ reservations.


----------



## mmbl

goofy47 said:


> I don't understand why this simple statement has caused everyone so much confusion....   I'm not trying to beat any system.. Its just fact.. You walk into the park you go to guest relations and you get your picture taken and you get your Disability card.  then you proceed to your first ride... you hand it to the cast member and checks the standy time and writes down a time that is 10 minutes less then then the posted standby time.. that is your return time.  You come back at that time and go thru the FP line to enter... Simple... we did this over and over again just a week ago in Disney World...  that's the procedure.  You cannot go to another ride and request another time for that ride on your card... Your only allowed one ride at a time...  Simple... With FP you are allowed three at a time... Simple  We have no Magic Bands..  no special resort perks... just walk in and get your Disability Card and picture taken.  get your card signed and wait for your return time...  and if your not in the park early, then you don't have the chance to go get a FP for the more popualr rides like Toy Story... simple....  Just stating the way it works now...  They may change it in the future...  who knows...



It hasn't caused us confusion; you seem to be confused by the replies. You SHOULD schedule your FP+ times AND THEN work in the ride(s) you want ONE AT A TIME thereby giving you access to MANY MORE than 3 through the FP lines throughout the day- as opposed to those without DAS who get access through FP lines for ONLY 3  period!   It's a 'sucky' system but it's all we have to work with now.


----------



## mmbl

Just a thought: too bad the DAS isn't valid as long as our annual pass. Most disabilities requiring a DAS are not temporary. Seems as if it is a way to discourage people from getting them. 

Goofy47- you should really take heed of the advice given in reply to your post. Guests with a DAS get, in effect, FP access for all the attractions- albeit one at a time - PLUS 3 FP+.


----------



## kaytieeldr

goofy47 said:
			
		

> the cast member and checks the standy time and writes down a time that is 10 minutes less then then the posted standby time.. that is your return time. You come back at that time and go thru the FP line to enter... Simple... *we did this over and over again just a week ago *in Disney World...





> With FP you are allowed three *at a time*



No. Three _per day_, period. Compare that to your personal experience of obtaining a single DAS return _at a time_ - but with your complete ability to get a DAS return time over and over again on a single day.


----------



## SueM in MN

If you have not read the DAS FAQs in post one of this thread, I would recommend reading it.
It should answer most of your questions.
There have been VERY FEW minor tweaks of the DAS program/process since it rolled out. It works pretty much  the same now as it did at the start.





mommy2cooper said:


> Not to sound dumb but can you please tell me what standby time means?? I think no matter what the system is great personally. I have never been to Disney (yet) but I will say not so many places accommodate disabilities like this so I'm grateful for whatever they will give. I actually read the article that's mentioned previously and I recall it saying that people would "rent" disabled people basically so they could ride the rides faster...it's why I've been so scared of the whole DAS system in my trip planning.


The Standby line is just the waiting line. It is where guests who are not using Fastpass Plus or a DAS card are waiting.

You can use smartphone app called My Disney Experience to get an estimate on the current wait in the Standby line.


phorsenuf said:


> I have a question about getting a return DAS time.  Do you have to go to the intended ride or is there places I can go to like GS or FP+ booth to get one assigned?


At this point at WDW, you do need to go to the attraction to get a DAS Return Time.
But, the person whose picture is on the DAS does NOT have to go there to get a DAS Return Time. Someone else can take the card there to get a 


kaytieeldr said:


> DAS isn't FastPass. Don't confuse or commingle the two simply because both sets of guests use the same attraction entrance. The DAS is simply the most reasonable accommodation for guests who can't medically wait in a crowded line.
> 
> Yes, you can have just one DAS return time *at a time*.
> FastPassPlus holders can three *per day*.
> DAS holders can *also* get those same three FastPasses - up to 60 days in advance if staying onsite, or that day.
> FastPassPlus holders can't just also simply get a DAS.
> Once a DAS holder rides the attraction, they can get *another* return time for the *same* attraction.
> FastPassPlus users *must* choose three different attractions.
> DAS holders can use them in any/all parks in a single day.
> FastPassPlus users are limited to a single park.
> 
> There's no more "legacy" FastPass. It sounds like, despite being there just last week, you're unaware of the options open to you.


Very good summary 


mmbl said:


> Just a thought: too bad the DAS isn't valid as long as our annual pass. Most disabilities requiring a DAS are not temporary. Seems as if it is a way to discourage people from getting them.
> 
> Goofy47- you should really take heed of the advice given in reply to your post. Guests with a DAS get, in effect, FP access for all the attractions- albeit one at a time - PLUS 3 FP+.


I think (just my opinion) that at some point in the future, they might 'attach' DAS to the Annual Passand/or Magicband.
Before they do that though, they have to have readers that can read the information at all attractions.


----------



## pampam

seidelhd said:


> The following is off topic from DAS, but pertains to some of what was stated recently:
> 
> According to the DIS Unplugged podcast this week, they are rolling out MDE and FP+ to AP holders.  You can reserve up to 7 days over a 60 day period.  After you use each day, another will be added for you to make new reservations.  This prevents AP holders from booking FP+ for weeks at a time.  So, AP holders will soon not have to wait until they arrive to make FP+ reservations.



I believe this has been in effect for some time.  

To the OP, we are in WDW now, and have an AP.  We are not tech savvy, and do not own a smartphone.  We elected not to get the magic bands even though they were waiting for us when we checked in.  They advised us not to connect our APs to our room card because if we lost our room card, it has our name on it and could be a security problem.  Our APs only have our first name on them.  If you are staying at WDW, or if you have APs, just join into My  Disney Experience. (MDE)  You will have no trouble getting FP reservations, if you wish to plan ahead.  If you are not so much into planning, and just want to wing it, just go to the FP kiosks when you are in the park.  They can make or change any reservations you might have.  To be honest with you, the park is not busy now, and we have not used each of our FPs.  We have only used our DAS 3 times in 14 days.


----------



## Sunnywho

goofy47 said:


> You cannot go to another ride and request another time for that ride on your card... Your only allowed one ride at a time...  Simple... With FP you are allowed three at a time...


The DAS waiting time that's written on the card is the equivalent of waiting in the line stand-by for that amount of time. You cannot wait in two lines at the same time stand-by and you cannot have two DAS times at the same time. You can only virtually be in one line at the same time. 

Fastpass is a different system with different rules. It can be used in conjunction with DAS.


----------



## CUGrad

We are planning on going to the parks for 4 days but it looks like the tickets we'll be getting are for 4 days with a 5th day free.  Given that, we're thinking that we may take our first day in Orlando and head over to one of the parks in the afternoon to get the DAS squared away and maybe ride a couple of rides and see fireworks.  The thought was that we could do this so we would be ready to hit the ground running on the first full day.  Is this a reasonable idea?


----------



## clanmcculloch

CUGrad said:


> We are planning on going to the parks for 4 days but it looks like the tickets we'll be getting are for 4 days with a 5th day free.  Given that, we're thinking that we may take our first day in Orlando and head over to one of the parks in the afternoon to get the DAS squared away and maybe ride a couple of rides and see fireworks.  The thought was that we could do this so we would be ready to hit the ground running on the first full day.  Is this a reasonable idea?



Yes this is a reasonable idea.  If you're eligible to book FP+ ahead of time then you should even set up some FPs for that arrival day.  If  you can't then when you get your DAS you should ask if you can set up some FPs while you're at Guest Relations (I think you can do it at the one inside the park so if that's where you get your DAS then you might as well).


----------



## lovethattink

clanmcculloch said:


> Yes this is a reasonable idea.  If you're eligible to book FP+ ahead of time then you should even set up some FPs for that arrival day.  If  you can't then when you get your DAS you should ask if you can set up some FPs while you're at Guest Relations (I think you can do it at the one inside the park so if that's where you get your DAS then you might as well).



When we were at GS on Sunday, there was a FP+ kiosk in GS as you walk in, it was to the far right against the window/wall. 

And the cm who renewed ds's DAS gave him a starter attraction return time! He chose Buzz.


----------



## disney*mom*82

We are going to WDW for the first time since they started the DAS. Im a bit concerned and confused. We have a large party, 13 and 1 park there will be 16 of us. We have a range of special needs and have always been easily accommodated with the GAC. 

My main question, at this time, is for my children that need a stroller as a wheelchair, do they get a DAS card to get times to return or do they just go through the wheelchair access for rides/attractions? Im just trying to prepare them and myself as we separate our large group and go our own way at each park. Our youngest son has cerebral palsy and our youngest daughter has multiple medical needs for the stroller so it is necessary for us to always have it. We purchased a double stroller to accommodate them with the thoughts of Disney. (at home they have their individual strollers as they are more comfortable for them. 

I appreciate your assistance with this question.


----------



## Gracie09

They just need the stroller as a wheelchair tag. You get it at guest services. You take the stroller through the regular queue unless it's not wheelchair accessible (relatively few). The cm at the front will direct you if you need an alternate entrance.


----------



## mickeymouse108

I hope someone can answer my question. I just read how the new DAS cards work and I think its much better then the old cards because I think it is a more fair way that someone with the card does not just get to skip the line. I have used the old card system before and it is a life saver for me and I hope I will qualify for the new DAS cards.  
  I have a knee problem and I can walk fine but when it comes to standing in one spot for extended time my knee swells up and then eventually will now bend making walking very painfull and stairs almost impossible.  I always used fastpass when possible as long as the wait is 20 min or less I do pretty well but if it is longer I get into trouble if Disney had places for me to sit while in long waits I would be ok or if my family could hold my place in line so I could walk around or go sit and wait then get back in line with them it would work but people look at that as cutting so the das card would help me alot. so my question is with old system my knee problem got me the card I only used it if the line was way to long for me to manage or if fastpas was all out for that attraction how can I find out if my knee disorder is considered to qualify me for a das card.  I can get doctors note or physical therapist note if needed.


----------



## lpanderson

Thanks for the awesome information on this forum everyone. My daughter has a sensory processing disorder so we have always done the card, mainly so that she can stay in her stroller in the lines. This will be our first time back since the switch and this has definitely relieved much of my fears! 
I'm glad I can still utilize the stroller as a wheelchair, this will make our trip still enjoyable and hopefully with minimum melt downs


----------



## Suellen

They will likely tell you to rent a wheelchair.

They told me that the DAS is only used for Autistic children. <-- not saying this is accurate - just what A CM told me.


----------



## mickeymouse108

Suellen said:


> They will likely tell you to rent a wheelchair.
> 
> They told me that the DAS is only used for Autistic children. <-- not saying this is accurate - just what A CM told me.



I do not want to pay for a wheelchair that I only need when waiting in lines longer than 20 min and this would not really be a issue if fastpas was still available I like to walk, I walk for miles with no problem its just standing stationary that is hard. someone just posted on another place about red wheelchairs you can use in line to sit in If that is the case that would work great for me I only need it in long lines 20min or longer. does anyone know anything about these red wheelchairs.


----------



## Suellen

I'm in the same boat as you - we are locals though and typically only go for a few hours several times a week - renting a wheelchair is out of the question.

Some suggested I buy one to defray the cost some.  But really in ONLY can't stand on an incline - and I have trouble with the stairs - mostly because people are not patient enough for me to go up and down as slowly as I need to. 

I believe the re wheelchairs are if you have to transfer from an ECV - but I could be wrong.


----------



## Gracie09

mickeymouse108 said:


> I do not want to pay for a wheelchair that I only need when waiting in lines longer than 20 min and this would not really be a issue if fastpas was still available I like to walk, I walk for miles with no problem its just standing stationary that is hard. someone just posted on another place about red wheelchairs you can use in line to sit in If that is the case that would work great for me I only need it in long lines 20min or longer. does anyone know anything about these red wheelchairs.



The only place I have ever seen wheelchairs at an attraction is pirates of the Caribbean because you have to transfer from a private wheelchair or an ecv into the attraction wheelchair.
I would rent a chair. You can park it if you don't need it and bring it with you if you do. Also you never know if a ride will go down or another issue will make your short wait longer. As for having family wait in line and you joining them, the way the queues are set up that doesn't work.


----------



## mickeymouse108

Gracie09 said:


> The only place I have ever seen wheelchairs at an attraction is pirates of the Caribbean because you have to transfer from a private wheelchair or an ecv into the attraction wheelchair.
> I would rent a chair. You can park it if you don't need it and bring it with you if you do. Also you never know if a ride will go down or another issue will make your short wait longer. As for having family wait in line and you joining them, the way the queues are set up that doesn't work.



thanks for the info the person who told me about the red chairs thought they were for anyone waiting in the long line that needed it I do not want to drag a chair around all day what a pain I will not sit in it except in lines it is just to cumbersome. I like to be able to get around the park quickly and the chair will slow me down. I know its hard for people to understand this unless you have the same problem walking is not a issue, standing still with pressure for long periods of time is.


----------



## LilyWDW

mickeymouse108 said:


> thanks for the info the person who told me about the red chairs thought they were for anyone waiting in the long line that needed it I do not want to drag a chair around all day what a pain I will not sit in it except in lines it is just to cumbersome. I like to be able to get around the park quickly and the chair will slow me down. I know its hard for people to understand this unless you have the same problem walking is not a issue, standing still with pressure for long periods of time is.



I understand 100% as I have problems with my knee in the same way. I can walk all day and maybe have a bit of soreness. When I have to stand in one place for too long, my knee can lock up and it can be very painful.

However, this IS a mobility issue and a wheelchair (like it or not) would be the accommodation. I doubt they would give you a DAS because there is something else that can help you and give you access.


----------



## mickeymouse108

LilyWDW said:


> I understand 100% as I have problems with my knee in the same way. I can walk all day and maybe have a bit of soreness. When I have to stand in one place for too long, my knee can lock up and it can be very painful.
> 
> However, this IS a mobility issue and a wheelchair (like it or not) would be the accommodation. I doubt they would give you a DAS because there is something else that can help you and give you access.



its mobility if you can not walk I can walk all day long I can walk but do you know if they will let you carry a small portable camping stool so you can sit as you need to they have very small triangle folding camping stools would they let you bring one into the parks.


----------



## aaarcher86

mickeymouse108 said:


> its mobility if you can not walk I can walk all day long I can walk but do you know if they will let you carry a small portable camping stool so you can sit as you need to they have very small triangle folding camping stools would they let you bring one into the parks.



There was discussion of the canes with stools in another thread earlier last week.  The disability team emailed that canes with a seat are fine. 

I would say bringing something that is just a stool/seat would not be allowed though.


----------



## LilyWDW

mickeymouse108 said:


> its mobility if you can not walk I can walk all day long I can walk but do you know if they will let you carry a small portable camping stool so you can sit as you need to they have very small triangle folding camping stools would they let you bring one into the parks.



And actual stool? No, they won't allow that. However, they will allow one of the canes with a fold down seat.


----------



## Suellen

I see people with those foldable stools often.  

Like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




However... I think it is technically not supposed to be allowed.

Then again... I see rolling luggage and coolers often too... and those are not supposed to be there.

Point is ~ you never know when they will crack down.


----------



## Vidia2

mickeymouse108 said:


> its mobility if you can not walk I can walk all day long I can walk but do you know if they will let you carry a small portable camping stool so you can sit as you need to they have very small triangle folding camping stools would they let you bring one into the parks.



You did mention on the Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies thread that you do have issues walking at Animal Kingdom and would consider renting a wheelchair for that park.    To be honest that does sound like a mobility issue.


----------



## Gracie09

Suellen said:


> I see people with those foldable stools often.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However... I think it is technically not supposed to be allowed.
> 
> Then again... I see rolling luggage and coolers often too... and those are not supposed to be there.
> 
> Point is ~ you never know when they will crack down.



I honestly don't see how that would work and be safe. The lines are pretty much constantly moving albeit slowly and you would unfold it sit down and basically have to pick it up and repeat the process again. And you while sitting you are lower then everyone else and run the risk of tripping people and people running you over especially since it's not like you expect someone to be sitting on a line.

A mobility issue is not simply you can't walk it's anything to do with moving. So yes not being able to stand in one place is a mobility issue. There are lots of times outside of waiting in line for rides where you could potentially be standing still for long periods of time - waiting for a parade, a bus, monorail, ferry. Waiting to get into the park. Waiting on line for food. A das would help in none of these situations but a wheelchair would.


----------



## mmbl

mickeymouse108 said:


> thanks for the info the person who told me about the red chairs thought they were for anyone waiting in the long line that needed it I do not want to drag a chair around all day what a pain I will not sit in it except in lines it is just to cumbersome. I like to be able to get around the park quickly and the chair will slow me down. I know its hard for people to understand this unless you have the same problem walking is not a issue, standing still with pressure for long periods of time is.



I understand! My hip and knee lock on occasion. I don't need a wheelchair, I need to be able to move! I also have arthritis and when I can't move, sometimes I can't make the FP time window. Because they put the restriction back on the FP where you absolutely have to be there within your time frame, I need the DAS to accommodate me if I can't be where I am suppose to be timely. The DAS is the 'least restrictive alternative.' I got one in October and I pray I have no trouble getting one this spring. If the CM give us grief over getting one, his will be my last annual pass renewal.


----------



## Vidia2

mmbl said:


> I understand! My hip and knee lock on occasion. I don't need a wheelchair, I need to be able to move! I also have arthritis and when I can't move, sometimes I can't make the FP time window. Because they put the restriction back on the FP where you absolutely have to be there within your time frame, I need the DAS to accommodate me if I can't be where I am suppose to be timely. The DAS is the 'least restrictive alternative.' I got one in October and I pray I have no trouble getting one this spring. If the CM give us grief over getting one, his will be my last annual pass renewal.



I think you are confusing the Individuals with Disabilities Education Act (IDEA) with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA).  It is the IDEA which requires PUBLIC SCHOOLS to make available to all eligible children with disabilities a free appropriate public education in the "least restrictive environment" appropriate to their individual needs.

No where does the ADA refer to "least restrictive" accommodations.

I assume you put this in quotations as a key phrase for a reason but it doesn't apply to a theme park in any way.


----------



## SueM in MN

Suellen said:


> I see people with those foldable stools often.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However... I think it is technically not supposed to be allowed.
> 
> Then again... I see rolling luggage and coolers often too... and those are not supposed to be there.
> 
> Point is ~ you never know when they will crack down.


These are technically not allowed and would be an issue in lines. I also think it would be a pain to lug around all the time. 

The kind that is a _cane_ with a small fold down seat is allowed. It is a cane, first of all, which does make it a mobility device.
http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Chair-The-Stadium-Company/dp/B0026RSREQ

Whatever type you have, there are situations where attractions have a 'built in' standing wait. DAS would do nothing to assist with the standing there.
(Page 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread has a list of those attractions where unless a guest has a seat with them, they will need to stand.


mmbl said:


> I understand! My hip and knee lock on occasion. I don't need a wheelchair, I need to be able to move! I also have arthritis and *when I can't move, sometimes I can't make the FP time window. Because they put the restriction back on the FP where you absolutely have to be there within your time frame, I need the DAS to accommodate me if I can't be where I am suppose to be timely. *The DAS is the 'least restrictive alternative.' I got one in October and I pray I have no trouble getting one this spring. If the CM give us grief over getting one, his will be my last annual pass renewal.


If you got a DAS in October, bring it back with you for your next trip.
Also, be prepared to explain your needs _related to waiting in line_.

Disney's Disability Service has 2 'arms'. 
The only one most people think of is the DAS card, which is related to issues waiting in lines. Since many of those issues are related to cognitive issues  or things like Autism, that is what most people think of. From what I have personally seen, CMs may give Autism as an example, which people hear as/leads people to think Autism is the only reason for a DAS.

The other 'arms' are non-line related and include things like closer seating for people with visual disabilities, captioning for people with hearing disabilities and accessible lines for people with mobility disabilities.
The ADA doesn't address 'least restrictive environment'. The language in the ADA is'reasonable accommodations' and some reasonable accommodations are lines that are accessible and providing wheelchairs at attractions for people who can't walk/stand in the lines. Most attractions do have them. Some are visible, like Pirates and some are more hidden. At the very least, all the attractions with wheelchair accessible ride cars or lines that are not ECV accessible have them.

Not being able to get to from place to place quickly is a mobility problem, not a line issue, so the CMs in Guest Relations will suggest a mobility device.

People tend to think of just wheelchairs and ECVs and to think that they need to use it all the time. A lot of people use them to get from place to place and then park them ( after all, a day at WDW usually involves at least 3 and as many as 9 miles per day - much of it outside of lines).
With a wheelchair, guests can sit in it,park it so they can walk or push it. Another device that is being used more often is a rollator - a wheeled walker with a fold down seat. They are very popular because the user can park it and walk without it, use it to provide support and take some weight off the legs while walking and either sit on it or use it to shift weight when the line is stopped. 

Even if you do get a DAS card, I would still recommend a mobility device; with getting DAS Return Times, many guests walk more than when not using DAS and it would provide a place to sit when needed.


----------



## mmbl

SueM in MN said:


> These are technically not allowed and would be an issue in lines. I also think it would be a pain to lug around all the time.  The kind that is a cane with a small fold down seat is allowed. It is a cane, first of all, which does make it a mobility device. http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Chair-The-Stadium-Company/dp/B0026RSREQ  Whatever type you have, there are situations where attractions have a 'built in' standing wait. DAS would do nothing to assist with the standing there. (Page 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread has a list of those attractions where unless a guest has a seat with them, they will need to stand.  If you got a DAS in October, bring it back with you for your next trip. Also, be prepared to explain your needs related to waiting in line.  Disney's Disability Service has 2 'arms'. The only one most people think of is the DAS card, which is related to issues waiting in lines. Since many of those issues are related to cognitive issues  or things like Autism, that is what most people think of. From what I have personally seen, CMs may give Autism as an example, which people hear as/leads people to think Autism is the only reason for a DAS.  The other 'arms' are non-line related and include things like closer seating for people with visual disabilities, captioning for people with hearing disabilities and accessible lines for people with mobility disabilities. The ADA doesn't address 'least restrictive environment'. The language in the ADA is'reasonable accommodations' and some reasonable accommodations are lines that are accessible and providing wheelchairs at attractions for people who can't walk/stand in the lines. Most attractions do have them. Some are visible, like Pirates and some are more hidden. At the very least, all the attractions with wheelchair accessible ride cars or lines that are not ECV accessible have them.  Not being able to get to from place to place quickly is a mobility problem, not a line issue, so the CMs in Guest Relations will suggest a mobility device.  People tend to think of just wheelchairs and ECVs and to think that they need to use it all the time. A lot of people use them to get from place to place and then park them ( after all, a day at WDW usually involves at least 3 and as many as 9 miles per day - much of it outside of lines). With a wheelchair, guests can sit in it,park it so they can walk or push it. Another device that is being used more often is a rollator - a wheeled walker with a fold down seat. They are very popular because the user can park it and walk without it, use it to provide support and take some weight off the legs while walking and either sit on it or use it to shift weight when the line is stopped.  Even if you do get a DAS card, I would still recommend a mobility device; with getting DAS Return Times, many guests walk more than when not using DAS and it would provide a place to sit when needed.



A wheelchair or rollator is not something that I want or desire and w/the w/c , sitting in those soft seats does something to my lower back which is what causes my hip to go out and makes me hunched over in pain, hip locked and unable to walk! ( the RA in my feet is what slows me down when my hip and knee aren't locked.)   I do have a fold up cane for use as necessary; but having to push around and be responsible for either the w/c or rollator when it won't help is not a headache that I need. I simply need to be able not to have to rush to meet FP timely and to have some unrestricted space so I can move to prevent the hip and knee locks- and not to be climbed on all over by kids in line whose parents don't control or monitor them! I am definitely bringing my old DAS on the next trip, as well as a typed listing and explanation of why the regular line w/o the DAS won't work.
    If they would just go back to the old system of 1) unlimited FP and 2) not enforcing the 1 hr limit, I wouldn't need the DAS. I didn't need a GAC until they enforced the 1 hr limit and I was 5 minutes late for an attraction on a day I couldn't walk fast! Maybe WDW could just have a separate category for the many of us in this situation.


----------



## aaarcher86

mmbl said:


> A wheelchair or rollator is not something that I want or desire and w/the w/c , sitting in those soft seats does something to my lower back which is what causes my hip to go out and makes me hunched over in pain, hip locked and unable to walk! ( the RA in my feet is what slows me down when my hip and knee aren't locked.)   I do have a fold up cane for use as necessary; but having to push around and be responsible for either the w/c or rollator when it won't help is not a headache that I need. I simply need to be able not to have to rush to meet FP timely and to have some unrestricted space so I can move to prevent the hip and knee locks- and not to be climbed on all over by kids in line whose parents don't control or monitor them! I am definitely bringing my old DAS on the next trip, as well as a typed listing and explanation of why the regular line w/o the DAS won't work. If they would just go back to the old system of 1) unlimited FP and 2) not enforcing the 1 hr limit, I wouldn't need the DAS. I didn't need a GAC until they enforced the 1 hr limit and I was 5 minutes late for an attraction on a day I couldn't walk fast! Maybe WDW could just have a separate category for the many of us in this situation.



The fact that you think either of those two options are reasonable is kind of sad. 

Best of luck to you on your trip. I hope it all works out for you. Unfortunately, there is nothing in the ADA that calls for gets be allowed to choose what kind of accommodation they prefer.


----------



## Bete

mmbl said:


> A wheelchair or rollator is not something that I want or desire and w/the w/c , sitting in those soft seats does something to my lower back which is what causes my hip to go out and makes me hunched over in pain, hip locked and unable to walk! ( the RA in my feet is what slows me down when my hip and knee aren't locked.)   I do have a fold up cane for use as necessary; but having to push around and be responsible for either the w/c or rollator when it won't help is not a headache that I need. I simply need to be able not to have to rush to meet FP timely and to have some unrestricted space so I can move to prevent the hip and knee locks- and not to be climbed on all over by kids in line whose parents don't control or monitor them! I am definitely bringing my old DAS on the next trip, as well as a typed listing and explanation of why the regular line w/o the DAS won't work.
> If they would just go back to the old system of 1) unlimited FP and 2) not enforcing the 1 hr limit, I wouldn't need the DAS. I didn't need a GAC until they enforced the 1 hr limit and I was 5 minutes late for an attraction on a day I couldn't walk fast! Maybe WDW could just have a separate category for the many of us in this situation.



but I really feel you just need to be on time with your fastpass window of your ride time.  Get a schedule that works for you.  I would time everything on your worse scenario to get to the fastpass attraction on time.  Get there early even and if you wait a few minutes at least you are on time for your fastpass.  If you run into a situation where you know you can't make it on time then change your fastpass.  You have that ability now.  I don't even see what the big deal is to pass the fastpass time and skip it.  How important the fastpass time is to you will dictate how much time you should give yourself to make sure you are there on time.  

I really don't believe this will change back to the old way; so, you need to adjust to the new procedures.

We were very disappointed on how few rides we were able to do on our last December 2013 trip.  We did not lose any sleep over it. We know there will be better trips and yes, on occasion, there may be less than desirable trips. You have to go with the flow sometimes.


----------



## stitchlovestink

mmbl said:
			
		

> A wheelchair or rollator is not something that I want or desire and w/the w/c , sitting in those soft seats does something to my lower back which is what causes my hip to go out and makes me hunched over in pain, hip locked and unable to walk! ( the RA in my feet is what slows me down when my hip and knee aren't locked.)   I do have a fold up cane for use as necessary; but having to push around and be responsible for either the w/c or rollator when it won't help is not a headache that I need. I simply need to be able not to have to rush to meet FP timely and to have some unrestricted space so I can move to prevent the hip and knee locks- and not to be climbed on all over by kids in line whose parents don't control or monitor them! I am definitely bringing my old DAS on the next trip, as well as a typed listing and explanation of why the regular line w/o the DAS won't work.
> If they would just go back to the old system of 1) unlimited FP and 2) not enforcing the 1 hr limit, I wouldn't need the DAS. I didn't need a GAC until they enforced the 1 hr limit and I was 5 minutes late for an attraction on a day I couldn't walk fast! Maybe WDW could just have a separate category for the many of us in this situation.



I TOTALLY agree with you.  However voicing your opinion here is going to do nothing but fall on deaf ears and cause you to get even more frustrated.  I think at this point your best bet is to do like you plan and take your old DAS back with you and plead your case for a replacement.  BEST OF LUCK to You in getting a new DAS!!


----------



## Iggipolka

Hi
I just wanted to post a really positive experience with the DAS. I was so nervous that it would be a nightmare and my spouse (who has a disability ) had already started to say we're not going to WDW since they got rid of the GAC. 

We'll, I'm happy to say that's all changed. We are here now (Feb 16-23), during a surprisingly very busy time. 
We wrote down her needs before getting to the park, and handed the note along with a smile and a "Thank you for reading this". The CM at Guest Relations just said, "Sure! We can help you " and not ten minutes later we had the DAS. 
They didn't need our whole family there to get it & it lasts for our entire stay 

Using it has been easy & most return times have been only about a 10-15 min wait.  Pretty much enough time for people watching while snacking the kids or letting them run their legs around. 

Sure , it's very different from the GAC & we greatly miss the flexibility and spontaneity that the GAC allowed. However, the DAS hasn't been as horrible as we feared & in combination with FP+, it's been fine.


----------



## alicia080979

I am hoping now that the system has been in place for a little while someone can let me know how it is working for certain issues. 

Last we were there was right before the new system started and we will be heading back this September. 

My mother has hip problems that can get pretty painful after all the walking all day at Disney but she avoids the wheelchair and scooter as much as possible as just sitting in those for a long time can be painful too so she would rather walk. The GAC has worked perfect for her in the past because she has trouble with stairs (Splash, TSMM, some shows, etc.) and the continuous moving belts or getting in and out of the seats quickly (i.e Jungle Cruise where you step on and immediately step down). I have a couple concerns and hoping people who have had similar issues can help. 

One concern is that this new system is going to add even more walking since now we have to walk to the attraction, get a wait time, go walk to do something else, then walk back. I don't know if it was because of her particular stamp before bc I don't know what they all mean but as soon as she showed it (only on the rides where it was needed), a CM would take her aside and either go in through the wheelchair entrance, exit, FP entrance or something of the sort so she could avoid stairs or they could slow down the belt. Sometimes they would have us wait at those areas but they never made her wait a long time (that could be because we go in slower times...not sure). Like I said, she handles the walking as much as possible which was already a lot in a given day at WDW but it seems like this is going to just add more. Has anyone used the new system for stairs/belts/etc.? How did it work for you?

My other concern is that before, again maybe bc of the stamp, they seemed to know just what to do without her having to explain every time and as soon as she got to the loading area they would ask her if she needed the belt slowed down. I am worried that now it will be a situation of her getting a return time and them sticking her in the regular line then when it is time to load it is too late to have the belt slowed down. Once you are in the regular line on a continuous loading ride, they don't stop to listen once you are to the front. That happened to her on HM and she basically fell into the doombuggy bc they told her there was no alternate entrance and wouldn't let her go through the back and load as they previously did. She told 4 different CMs along the way and not one person helped. I am worried about that type of situation happening again. 

Just looking to learn how to navigate this new system. 

Thanks!

Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## aaarcher86

Someone may not need a WC in their daily life, but that doesn't mean that it isn't the best recommendation at WDW.


----------



## Iggipolka

One other piece of good news re: getting the DAS. We are a family of 4, so we originally got a DAS for 4. A couple days into our trip, 2 friends surprised us with a visit. With some trepidation, my wife went to GR to see if we could add our friends. It was so easy! The CM just took my wife's original DAS, typed the new number into their IPad & printed out a new one. Took less than 5 minutes and only my wife had to be there. 

We've had no problems using the DAS & generally our wait time has been about 10-20 min for attractions, even though it's super crowded at the parks. Our longest wait was 45 min for Toy Story, so we just saw the Belle Show and came back to ride Toy Story later. No problem using the DAS well after the scheduled return time. 

The DAS works very well in combo with FP+ and we've actually done more this trip than we have in years past due to being able to plan ahead.


----------



## LvsTnk

Iggipolka said:


> One other piece of good news re: getting the DAS. We are a family of 4, so we originally got a DAS for 4. A couple days into our trip, 2 friends surprised us with a visit. With some trepidation, my wife went to GR to see if we could add our friends. It was so easy! The CM just took my wife's original DAS, typed the new number into their IPad & printed out a new one. Took less than 5 minutes and only my wife had to be there.
> 
> We've had no problems using the DAS & generally our wait time has been about 10-20 min for attractions, even though it's super crowded at the parks. Our longest wait was 45 min for Toy Story, so we just saw the Belle Show and came back to ride Toy Story later. No problem using the DAS well after the scheduled return time.
> 
> The DAS works very well in combo with FP+ and we've actually done more this trip than we have in years past due to being able to plan ahead.



Thank you for the positive report


----------



## SueM in MN

This thread was closed for a while because of argumentative posts from some posters..
My youngest DD just got out of the  hospital recently, and after 7 weeks of recovery, we went on vacation to WDW. 

Argumentative posts and posts quoting them were removed and the thread is now opened again as of 4/7/14


----------



## Maggie'sMom

SueM in MN said:


> This thread was closed for a while because of argumentative posts from some posters..
> My youngest DD just got out of the  hospital recently, and after 7 weeks of recovery, we went on vacation to WDW.
> 
> Argumentative posts and posts quoting them were removed and the thread is now opened again as of 4/7/14



Sue, Thanks for reopening this thread.  I hope you will post a report on your trip when you get home.


----------



## SueM in MN

Maggie'sMom said:


> Sue, Thanks for reopening this thread.  I hope you will post a report on your trip when you get home.


Thanks. 
I start out every trip I intending to do a full trip report, but somehow never get to it. 
I do have lots of notes and lots of pictures though. 

It is one of the busier parts of Spring break - usually the closer you get to Easter, the busier it is.
We generally avoid Spring break, but because of youngest DD's surgery, we could not go any earlier. Because if a big computerized medical record changeover at work, I have to be back by April 11. 
So, here we are at Spring break. 
Standby lines were long today at MK, but having Fastpass Plus has been making things work quite well. 
Some of the Fastpass Return lines _ look_ really long, but are moving really quickly. 
For example, the Fastpass Plus line for Buzz Lightyear stretched almost all the way to Laugh Floor entrance and snaked around by the old Fastpass machines ( they are now Fastpass Plus kiosks). But, on my watch, it was 15 minutes from when I entered the Fastpass Plus line until I was on the wheelchair car.


----------



## Sunnywho

aaarcher86 said:


> The fact that you think either of those two options are reasonable is kind of sad.


The poster was saying that, if Disney went back to FP- system that did not have a limit of 3 FP or a time limit on the return, they would be able to tour without a GAC or a DAS. 

They were saying how close they were to needing no accommodation at all under the old system of paper FPs. I can't see how that is unreasonable or sad in the least.


----------



## babyberger

I'm pretty sure I've posted about this before but we've been back a few times now and each trip it gets easier to navigate the DAS and FP+.  I have found that I rely more heavily on FP+ than the DAS.  Our last trip I only had a few times filled out and we used it a couple more times with rides with short waits where the CM's allows us to enter the FP+ line w/o a return time.  

What has changed for us  is that we don't go on as many rides anymore and very rarely ride back to back anymore, as FL residents, that is okay but still disappointing for my ASD son.    We also has to start carrying a bag again.  As the kids are now a little older (8 & 10) we were able to carry just basics with us into the park without the need for any type of tote/backpack, etc.  but now that there is more waiting we have allowed my son to have his DS and iPod with him, which means more for mommy to carry  

But overall we have kept an open mind and positive attitude to the changes and are doing the best we can to make the DAS work for us.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mrsmomo

I have a question regarding this card. I have a titanium rod in my leg and on the first day its fine but it swells and hurts as the days progress. What is the policy on this?


----------



## lanejudy

mrsmomo said:
			
		

> I have a question regarding this card. I have a titanium rod in my leg and on the first day its fine but it swells and hurts as the days progress. What is the policy on this?



If you check out the first few posts of thus sticky, the basic details are outlined there.
WDW's policy on mobility or stamina issues is to suggest the guest use a wheelchair or ECV.  Unless you have other needs specifically impacting your ability to wait within a queue, you will not qualify for a DAS.   You might want to consider an off-site rental.
Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## CUGrad

I wrote on here with questions before so I wanted to give a report about our experience with the card.  We just finished 5 days in 3 of the parks with our DD who has CP and is in a wheelchair.  I was super worried before we went about how things were going to go with the changes to the pass.  We decided to take our first day and make it a more leisurely late afternoon day so that there wouldn't be pressure with everyone excited to get moving and needing to stop at, what could be, a lengthy experience at Guest Relations.  The CM at guest relations was really nice and explained that FP+ and Stand-by lines should accommodate us.  I explained issues with waiting in really long lines.  Cognitively, the ability to wait 15-20 minutes without a complete meltdown is about her limit.  Based on the information I read here, I really thought about why we would need the card.  It was a good thing for me to understand going into it.  I knew that she'd have problems but couldn't articulate why until I really thought it through and even talked to her therapists and teachers.  As I read here, it's about the needs, not the diagnosis.

Card in hand we set out to use our first FP+ which I'd set up in advance since they'd just opened that up to non-resort guests.  In 5 days, including 2 at MK, 2 at DHS, and 1 at Epcot, we used the pass 5 times.  We rode every ride she wanted and saw every show.  We made this happen through three things - strategic use of the FP+, the DAS, and using a touring plan (this is equally important, IMO).  The DAS was used on Toy Story and Soarin (2x each) because of the impossible wait times and not being able to get a FP+.   We had multiple interactions with CMs who were all incredibly helpful along the way.  

The system is absolutely not perfect.  Many times the joke in our party was the line from Titanic about them getting a "strongly worded letter" once we get home.  We will be doing that, as will one of the care providers who came with us.  I addressed one issue on the day of but it was not related to the DAS.  I was admonished by a CM at the turnstiles for having my daughter use her finger for admittance.  Anyway, not related to DAS.  Hopefully it is all growing pains with this new system.

Today is a quiet pool and shopping day before we head home.  Thanks everyone for the information before our trip!  If you happened to be in the parks this week and saw the goofy group with the matching sweet 16 birthday t-shirts in pink or blue (which Princess Aurora loved for color choices alone), that was us!


----------



## SueM in MN

CUGrad said:


> I wrote on here with questions before so I wanted to give a report about our experience with the card.  We just finished 5 days in 3 of the parks with our DD who has CP and is in a wheelchair.  I was super worried before we went about how things were going to go with the changes to the pass.  We decided to take our first day and make it a more leisurely late afternoon day so that there wouldn't be pressure with everyone excited to get moving and needing to stop at, what could be, a lengthy experience at Guest Relations.  The CM at guest relations was really nice and explained that FP+ and Stand-by lines should accommodate us.  I explained issues with waiting in really long lines.  Cognitively, the ability to wait 15-20 minutes without a complete meltdown is about her limit.  Based on the information I read here, I really thought about why we would need the card.  It was a good thing for me to understand going into it.  I knew that she'd have problems but couldn't articulate why until I really thought it through and even talked to her therapists and teachers.  As I read here, it's about the needs, not the diagnosis.
> 
> Card in hand we set out to use our first FP+ which I'd set up in advance since they'd just opened that up to non-resort guests.  In 5 days, including 2 at MK, 2 at DHS, and 1 at Epcot, we used the pass 5 times.  We rode every ride she wanted and saw every show.  We made this happen through three things - strategic use of the FP+, the DAS, and using a touring plan (this is equally important, IMO).  The DAS was used on Toy Story and Soarin (2x each) because of the impossible wait times and not being able to get a FP+.   We had multiple interactions with CMs who were all incredibly helpful along the way.
> 
> The system is absolutely not perfect.  Many times the joke in our party was the line from Titanic about them getting a "strongly worded letter" once we get home.  We will be doing that, as will one of the care providers who came with us.  *I addressed one issue on the day of but it was not related to the DAS.  I was admonished by a CM at the turnstiles for having my daughter use her finger for admittance*.  Anyway, not related to DAS.  Hopefully it is all growing pains with this new system.
> 
> Today is a quiet pool and shopping day before we head home.  Thanks everyone for the information before our trip!  If you happened to be in the parks this week and saw the goofy group with the matching sweet 16 birthday t-shirts in pink or blue (which Princess Aurora loved for color choices alone), that was us!


About 4 times when we had issues with using DD's finger for admission, a CM suggested one of us use our finger instead. I would not use the word "admonished" in any of our interactions, but don't know how our interaction were different than yours. Honestly, I think the CMs are trying to be helpful, but have not thought the suggestion through and can come off a bit insistive because they are trying to hurry.

Several years ago, my husband did scan his finger for DD when we entered; it worked well _ that time and the next time we entered._ Then DD and I park hopped without my husband. Since her finger scan didn't match what was in the computer and the pass had already been used to enter a park, we kind of got the third degree. Luckily, I had both our ID, so could prove the pass was hers.

A helpful CM on this trip noticed DD's finger had slid across the reader. He suggested lining her finger up and then placing it straight down on the pad. That worked much better because apparently it starts recording a picture as soon as a finger touches down. A 'sliding' touch produces a blurry picture that won't match.


----------



## CUGrad

We had the nice experience you talked about when entering the park a couple of times.  Basically suggesting that I use my finger for her.  This one time at DHS, admonished was the correct word.  Unfortunately it went beyond helpful suggestion.  We later discovered that the problem was my daughter had slid 2 fingers on.  Once we figured that out it was smooth sailing.  Other times that we had an issue a Guest Relations CM was there to address it and send us on our way into the park.  This is a part of Disney's process that doesn't always work for some people with limited motor skills.  Your situation, Sue, shows how it can really mess things up.  I explained that to them at Guest Relations and they said they hadn't really thought of that.  I didn't go out of my way to say anything about this.  We had a huge mix-up with our tickets that caused us to spend close to an hour in GR.  It was just part of our conversation.  

I was so happy with all the many things that Disney did right because all of the changes (DAS, FP+, techie new stuff) had me worried before our trip.  They definitely have some bugs to work out with all of those.  But overall it was the usual magical Disney experience I have come to expect with a little hiccups here and there and more planning on my part.


----------



## MVC1225

What, if any, is the policy for using the DAS with a ride in soft opening?  I ask because we are going in a few weeks and the mine train may be in soft openings while we are there.


----------



## homeschoolmomof4

So our situation is that the three of us that are going(my mother, my daughter and myself) all have Ehlers-Danlos.  We all have issues with conveyor belt rides that require us to go from a moving belt to a non moving surface, stairs.  We obviously won't be doing big thrill type of rides, but even things like getting out of the cars for Spaceship Earth and going from conveyor belt to another surface can cause us to dislocate if we're not careful.  Can the DAS help us get the ride slowed down, particularly for my elderly mother, so she has more time to embark and disembark a ride? My daughter also has the added complication of POTS so standing long periods of time can cause her to faint. We're already planning on going during a slow time in January to avoid lines and we're proficient with FP+, so I'm not terribly worried about the POTS.  I'm more concerned about the darned conveyor belts.


----------



## LilyWDW

MVC1225 said:


> What, if any, is the policy for using the DAS with a ride in soft opening?  I ask because we are going in a few weeks and the mine train may be in soft openings while we are there.



The issue with most soft openings is that you can't guarantee that the attraction will be running at any specific time. It is very hit or miss. So I am not too sure how well a DAS would work since there will be a higher then average possibility of the ride no longer running once the time is up.


----------



## LilyWDW

homeschoolmomof4 said:


> So our situation is that the three of us that are going(my mother, my daughter and myself) all have Ehlers-Danlos.  We all have issues with conveyor belt rides that require us to go from a moving belt to a non moving surface, stairs.  We obviously won't be doing big thrill type of rides, but even things like getting out of the cars for Spaceship Earth and going from conveyor belt to another surface can cause us to dislocate if we're not careful.  Can the DAS help us get the ride slowed down, particularly for my elderly mother, so she has more time to embark and disembark a ride? My daughter also has the added complication of POTS so standing long periods of time can cause her to faint. We're already planning on going during a slow time in January to avoid lines and we're proficient with FP+, so I'm not terribly worried about the POTS.  I'm more concerned about the darned conveyor belts.



I believe for issues like having the belts slowed or stopped that those are handled AT the attraction. A DAS is for issues that would keep a person from being able to stand in line at all, minus issues for mobility and stamina. So it wouldn't do anything for needing the belts slowed/stopped.

When you get to that point of the attraction, just speak to the CM.


----------



## SueM in MN

LilyWDW said:


> The issue with most soft openings is that you can't guarantee that the attraction will be running at any specific time. It is very hit or miss. So I am not too sure how well a DAS would work since there will be a higher then average possibility of the ride no longer running once the time is up.


I agree with this.
I know when the Little Mermaid ride in New Fantasyland opened, it would sometimes be open for only a very short time.
They would gather a few people to ride, have them go and then close it again.
It could be open for a few minutes or a few hours. 


LilyWDW said:


> I believe for issues like having the belts slowed or stopped that those are handled AT the attraction. A DAS is for issues that would keep a person from being able to stand in line at all, minus issues for mobility and stamina. So it wouldn't do anything for needing the belts slowed/stopped.
> 
> When you get to that point of the attraction, just speak to the CM.


Also agree with this. 
DAS is for issues having to do with waiting in the traditional line; the only accommodation the DAS gives is that the user gets a Return Time so that their waiting for the attraction is done outside of the line.

Issues like boarding, where to be seated, etc. are handled at the attraction by talking to the CM.
ALSO, be aware that they will slow the moving walkway, but very seldom stop it entirely. One of the reasons is that when rides are actually stopped, even for a short period, there is concern that guests on the attraction may try to stand up or get out of their ride car. So stopping entirely is avoided as much as possible.

If readers have not checked out post one of this thread, it is a DAS FAQs and can explain a lot about how DAS works.


----------



## Angel Ariel

I have a question regarding the stroller as a wheelchair.  DD has developmental delays and she is not yet standing solidly or walking.  She's 21 months and about to start crawling.  I cannot hold her for long periods of time any more...DH could hold her a bit longer, but even then she's getting long and heavy and difficult to carry for long (like waiting for a ride).  There's no other reason, though, that would prevent her (or us) from waiting in the regular line.  She is fine in crowds, noise doesn't bother her, etc.  Right now her only dx is the delays - no specific cause. After reading the first post, am I correct in thinking that the most appropriate accommodation for her would be the stroller as a wheelchair card (rather than the DAS)?

I don't know exactly when we're taking DD next, and obviously I hope that she will be walking and standing by then and this will be a non-issue.  She's made a lot of strides in the past 2 months, and it's been very exciting for us.  I just want to know what our options would be if we did decide to take a trip with her soon, and she weren't yet standing/walking.  Thanks!


----------



## clanmcculloch

Yes, the stroller as a wheelchair will absolutely be your best way to go.  It 100% meets your needs from what you've said.

Once she's walking, if she still has trunk strength and/or endurance issues then the stroller as a wheelchair tag may still be an appropriate accommodation to cut down on her walking.


----------



## Angel Ariel

clanmcculloch said:


> Yes, the stroller as a wheelchair will absolutely be your best way to go.  It 100% meets your needs from what you've said.
> 
> Once she's walking, if she still has trunk strength and/or endurance issues then the stroller as a wheelchair tag may still be an appropriate accommodation to cut down on her walking.



Thank you very much!  I just read the first post again, and I have a few questions.  

Are the stroller as wheelchair cards available at Guest Relations outside the park, or do you have to go to GR in a park?

Also, am I correct in reading the first post and thinking that our entire party will be able to stay together in a mainstreamed line (whether SB or FP+) as long as the line is WC accessible?  What happens at attractions where the main lines aren't WC accessible and there is a separate mobility entrance? Would our entire party be allowed to be together?  I saw the rules regarding how many people the DAS would be issued for, but since we wouldn't have a DAS since we just need the stroller as wheelchair, I wasn't sure if it was handled differently?

(Please note I am in no way trying to get specialized access or anything...it's not about wait time, we're just likely to be there with my parents and possibly my brother's family and we don't like to split up and spend time apart.  We obviously would if we needed to, I'm just trying to understand the rules.)


----------



## Skip2MyLou

I have scanned through the first page, and tried to search. I'm sure these questions have already been asked but I can't find them.  

My mom had a mild heart attack last Friday night.  We leave for Disney in 11 days.  We have spoken to her doctor in depth regarding this trip.  He has cleared her to go with a few restrictions.  His main concerns are the heat and the rides.  The rides we are ok with, as my mom doesn't ride anything bigger than PoC.  

Will the DAS card help her with the heat?  I thought the old GAC allowed for waiting areas in air conditioning, but from what I'm understanding this is different, right? Basically she would get a return time and then she could go to other indoor rides or shops to pass the time. Am I understanding this correctly? I don't want to waste time at Guest Services getting the card if it isn't necessary.  

The other issue is our party size.  6 including the guest with the DAS card,right?  We have 7, plus 2 under age 2, so 9 total.  We do not plan on staying together all of the time, but there are just a few things that we wanted to do as group, like Dumbo.

Any advice is appreciated.  I know we are very lucky to have not had to deal with this on our past trips.  I just want to make this one a good one for Mom


----------



## lanejudy

Skip2MyLou said:


> I have scanned through the first page, and tried to search. I'm sure these questions have already been asked but I can't find them.
> 
> My mom had a mild heart attack last Friday night.  We leave for Disney in 11 days.  We have spoken to her doctor in depth regarding this trip.  He has cleared her to go with a few restrictions.  His main concerns are the heat and the rides.  The rides we are ok with, as my mom doesn't ride anything bigger than PoC.
> 
> Will the DAS card help her with the heat?  I thought the old GAC allowed for waiting areas in air conditioning, but from what I'm understanding this is different, right? Basically she would get a return time and then she could go to other indoor rides or shops to pass the time. Am I understanding this correctly? I don't want to waste time at Guest Services getting the card if it isn't necessary.
> 
> The other issue is our party size.  6 including the guest with the DAS card,right?  We have 7, plus 2 under age 2, so 9 total.  We do not plan on staying together all of the time, but there are just a few things that we wanted to do as group, like Dumbo.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.  I know we are very lucky to have not had to deal with this on our past trips.  I just want to make this one a good one for Mom



Honestly, trying to do WDW just 2 weeks after a heart attack sounds like more than I could handle.  Even with doctor approval, I don't think I would try it.  Especially if you are far from home.

You can request a DAS, though the majority of the lines are shaded or indoors.  I haven't heard if Guest Relations is issuing DAS for heat-related needs or not, and the DAS will only be useful if mom will be riding -- it can't be used by the rest of the party.  Most heat exposure will occur outside, moving around the park.  Try to alternate rides and shows, though it sounds like mom might not do much for rides anyway, in which case she can wait indoors at a shop or restaurant.  I suggest taking some precautions and planning for heat:  Frogg Toggs cooling towels, a big floppy hat, long sleeved light weight tops (yes, the long sleeves actually feel cooler than short sleeves or tank tops), frequent breaks, free ice water from CS locations.  There is a First Aid location in each park where she can go to get into A/C and rest if necessary.

If you do get a DAS, a supervisor can over-ride the standard maximum of 6 guests, but all of you will need to be present at Guest Relations for this.  And keep in mind that even if 9 of you go through the lines together, most often you will be splitting up to board the ride vehicles.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## clanmcculloch

I would actually more concerned about stamina than heat.  If she's not over-exerting herself then heat is much less of an issue.  I would STRONGLY urge you to get her a wheelchair.

Most queues are indoors.  She'll be exposed to a lot more heat in between attractions and at outdoor shows and parades.  You'll need to make sure to plan your day for bringing her back indoors in between outdoor attractions and the few attractions that have outdoor queues.


----------



## Skip2MyLou

lanejudy said:


> Honestly, trying to do WDW just 2 weeks after a heart attack sounds like more than I could handle.  Even with doctor approval, I don't think I would try it.  Especially if you are far from home.
> 
> You can request a DAS, though the majority of the lines are shaded or indoors.  I haven't heard if Guest Relations is issuing DAS for heat-related needs or not, and the DAS will only be useful if mom will be riding -- it can't be used by the rest of the party.  Most heat exposure will occur outside, moving around the park.  Try to alternate rides and shows, though it sounds like mom might not do much for rides anyway, in which case she can wait indoors at a shop or restaurant.  I suggest taking some precautions and planning for heat:  Frogg Toggs cooling towels, a big floppy hat, long sleeved light weight tops (yes, the long sleeves actually feel cooler than short sleeves or tank tops), frequent breaks, free ice water from CS locations.  There is a First Aid location in each park where she can go to get into A/C and rest if necessary.
> 
> If you do get a DAS, a supervisor can over-ride the standard maximum of 6 guests, but all of you will need to be present at Guest Relations for this.  And keep in mind that even if 9 of you go through the lines together, most often you will be splitting up to board the ride vehicles.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you for your advice!  

I understand what you are saying about not going 2 weeks after a heart attack.  I share some concerns.  However, I also know my mother and I know the medical issues that occurred. And I have spoken with her Doctor in length regarding this.  So I'm ok with her choice to go. I'm just trying to make this as easy on her as possible and make sure it runs smoothly.  




clanmcculloch said:


> I would actually more concerned about stamina than heat.  If she's not over-exerting herself then heat is much less of an issue.  I would STRONGLY urge you to get her a wheelchair.
> 
> Most queues are indoors.  She'll be exposed to a lot more heat in between attractions and at outdoor shows and parades.  You'll need to make sure to plan your day for bringing her back indoors in between outdoor attractions and the few attractions that have outdoor queues.



Thanks!  I've already reserved a EVC to be delivered to her hotel room to use for the week. So thats taken care of.  The outdoor queues are my main concern.  I'm trying to think of what rides she will want to go on that have outdoor queues and if this DAS will help with that. I don't want to waste time going to Guest Services if its not necessary.

Some Fantasyland rides queue outside before they go inside, so I'm planning on doing those for morning.  I think PoC is the biggest ride she will want to on and I will check to see if there is a warning on that one.  Other than that, we are utilizing Fastpasses.  We will look for a spot for parades close to a gift shop so that she can scoot inside to wait.  

Again, thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## clanmcculloch

POC has an indoor queue.  Please note that for POC she'll have to park the ECV and somebody will have to push her in a manual wheelchair through the queue (they have them at the ride, just ask a CM).


----------



## lanejudy

Skip2MyLou said:


> ... I understand what you are saying about not going 2 weeks after a heart attack.  I share some concerns.  However, I also know my mother and I know the medical issues that occurred. And I have spoken with her Doctor in length regarding this.  So I'm ok with her choice to go. I'm just trying to make this as easy on her as possible and make sure it runs smoothly.  ...



Sorry, my response probably came out a little stronger than I intended; my dad had a minor stroke a year ago and there's no way I would take him far from home because while he appeared fully recovered, he was back at the hospital about 2.5 weeks later.  That's where my mind went.  You did mention in your first post that you had spoken at length with the doctor and he cleared the travel.  Obviously, medical history, severity of the recent event, and prognosis would all factor into that decision and you know the situation better than anyone here.

Good luck to her on her recovery and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

..


----------



## dkbschultz

I am concerned about the new handicap policy at Disney World and looking for input from people who have experienced it. I am in a wheel chair due to an amputation and I do not know what to expect. I have read where you have to keep going back to the customer service place to get a new time but that seems like a huge hassle and I have read that you need to go to a ride then come back which for me is tough and my chair on has so much power. I am also trying to figure out how I would wait in a normal line with a chair and then get off the ride and need the chair on the other side and how that works. It really stinks to have the people who clearly need the accommodations get screwed by the people who abuse it. I read where Disney is being sued by the ADA for this and hope before my trip in September that the current system gets tweaked a bit. I know people are worried about people in chairs seeing more of the park than regular healthy people, but at least in my case/situation having to take so much time transferring in and out of the chair actually slows me up. Thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer me.


----------



## lanejudy

dkbschultz said:


> I am concerned about the new handicap policy at Disney World and looking for input from people who have experienced it. I am in a wheel chair due to an amputation and I do not know what to expect. I have read where you have to keep going back to the customer service place to get a new time but that seems like a huge hassle and I have read that you need to go to a ride then come back which for me is tough and my chair on has so much power. I am also trying to figure out how I would wait in a normal line with a chair and then get off the ride and need the chair on the other side and how that works. It really stinks to have the people who clearly need the accommodations get screwed by the people who abuse it. I read where Disney is being sued by the ADA for this and hope before my trip in September that the current system gets tweaked a bit. I know people are worried about people in chairs seeing more of the park than regular healthy people, but at least in my case/situation having to take so much time transferring in and out of the chair actually slows me up. Thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer me.



Welcome!  If you check the first few posts of this thread, those are the basics of the new Disability Access Service (DAS) card.  

Unless you have concerns other than you mentioned here, you will not need (or qualify) for a DAS.  Most lines at WDW are mainstreamed and wheelchair accessible.  If your disability is mobility-related and the wheelchair resolves that, you will enter the regular standby queues.  At the few attractions that are not mainstreamed (such as stairs), CMs at the attraction will direct you to the accessible entrance.  You MAY receive a "wheelchair return card" if it is busy at the park and/or that specific attraction, but reports of these in use at WDW are relatively few.  CMs will make sure your chair is at the exit for when you need to get off.  If you need moving walkways slowed or stopped, you should inform the CM when you enter the queue and move along the line.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## dkbschultz

Thank you lanejudy. So just to verify, since my wheelchair will be needed up transfer on the ride I will use a separate line and my chair will be at the exit of the ride to return back too?  Will the wait time just be as other non disabled people have?  We picked the middle of September to try an avoid a ton of people at the parks.  In addition, I will not need to stop by and get a DAS card?


----------



## SueM in MN

dkbschultz said:


> Thank you lanejudy. So just to verify, since my wheelchair will be needed up transfer on the ride I will use a separate line


No.
Most of the regular and Fastpass lines are wheelchair accessible all the way to boarding; these are called Mainstream Lines.
So, in most cases, you will be in the same line as other guests. You will be in the regular line or if you have a Fastpass, you will be in the Fastpass line.

There are a few lines where the regular line is not accessible. Those few attractions have a special wheelchair line. Cast Members (CMs) will direct you where to go.  
Some examples of those attractions include Jungle Cruise, Small World and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad at Magic Kingdom and Spaceship Earth at Epcot.
If it is busy, when you arrive at the attraction, you will be given a time to return that is equal to the current wait in the regular line (if you have a Fastpass, you will be given a card to go directly to the accessible line).
That is only for those inaccessible lines. 


> and my chair will be at the exit of the ride to return back too?


In most cases, you board and get off in exactly the same place.

If the unload point is somewhere different than where you loaded, the wheelchair will be brought from where you got on to where you get off.
Some examples would be Pirates of the Caribbean at Magic Kingdom and Tower of Terror at the Studio.


> Will the wait time just be as other non disabled people have?  We picked the middle of September to try an avoid a ton of people at the parks.


There are some attractions that have wheelchair accessible ride cars. Your wait for those might be longer than if you would not be using the accessible car because there may be only one ride car and you will need to wait for it to get to the boarding area.

We had visited many times before the change to DAS (Disability Access Service) and 2 long trips since.
We have made 2 long trips since DAS began and have found the waits in the accessible lines/accessible boarding areas seem to have decreased since DAS began.


> In addition, I will not need to stop by and get a DAS card?


No, guests with mobility needs do not need anything to use their wheelchair in line. The CMs can see the mobility device and will send you to the correct place.


----------



## zaksmom

Thanks for this info as well. I am trying to plan a post GAC trip. Adult son with quad cerebral palsy, two parents with physical difficulties that need to take turns pushing the wheelchair. Trying to utilize new fast pass system, to minimize walking around. My son wants fast pass for jungle cruise and small world. My question is will he need these as he needs to use the special boats since he can't transfer? Will he just, if I understand the info correctly, just be sent to the "special" line to wait in less busy times ( or be given a return time if busy )?  I want to use the fast pass pluses effectively and not waste them if not needed for a certain attraction. 
Thanks in advance. I thought I finally had this all figured out.


----------



## CUGrad

zaksmom said:


> Thanks for this info as well. I am trying to plan a post GAC trip. Adult son with quad cerebral palsy, two parents with physical difficulties that need to take turns pushing the wheelchair. Trying to utilize new fast pass system, to minimize walking around. My son wants fast pass for jungle cruise and small world. My question is will he need these as he needs to use the special boats since he can't transfer? Will he just, if I understand the info correctly, just be sent to the "special" line to wait in less busy times ( or be given a return time if busy )?  I want to use the fast pass pluses effectively and not waste them if not needed for a certain attraction.
> Thanks in advance. I thought I finally had this all figured out.



We did not use FastPass for Jungle Cruise or Small World.  We went to Small World fairly early in the day and were directed through the exit like in the past.  We waited for the wheelchair boat for a short period of time and were then put on.  No one was waiting for it when we came back around so they let us go again (DD was thrilled!).  For Jungle Cruise, we had a pass (similar to FP+) given to us for a mix-up.  They told me not to use it and ushered us to the wheelchair line.  It wasn't busy because it was in the evening during one of the parades.  Cool time for the JC in the dark.


----------



## zaksmom

Thank you. This is the kind of info we're looking for.and yes, the jungle cruise is really cool at night! Our guide was using a flashlight to point out hidden mickeys. Hope to do this again. So grateful that they have that special boat!


----------



## cassiejo2711

Hi everyone. I have some anxiety surrounding our September trip to DW. It will be me, DH, DD (11), and DS(9). The concerns I have are about my ability to manage the parks. I have lupus...it is advanced in a way that has impacted multiple organ systems. The short story is that I am slowly improving, but my stamina is very low. I know that I will need to go back to resort (CSR) for breaks and will need more rest than everyone else. 

One thing that will worsen my symptoms is sun exposure. I take precautions with long sleeves, hat, etc., but the sun still does a number on me.  The last time I was at disney was 5 years ago and I wasn't very sick yet. I don't remember how many queues are shaded or indoor. My husband thinks I should consider a wheelchair and that I should ask to sit in a shaded area during for our wait jn lines (if available). I'm not sure if the system is set up for that or not. 

If you have any advice I would greatly appreciated it. I know I will have to wait in lines and I am completely fine with waiting my turn and everything. I just want to try to not burn myself out on the very first day!

Thank you so much!


----------



## WheeledTraveler

cassiejo2711 said:


> Hi everyone. I have some anxiety surrounding our September trip to DW. It will be me, DH, DD (11), and DS(9). The concerns I have are about my ability to manage the parks. I have lupus...it is advanced in a way that has impacted multiple organ systems. The short story is that I am slowly improving, but my stamina is very low. I know that I will need to go back to resort (CSR) for breaks and will need more rest than everyone else.
> 
> One thing that will worsen my symptoms is sun exposure. I take precautions with long sleeves, hat, etc., but the sun still does a number on me.  The last time I was at disney was 5 years ago and I wasn't very sick yet. I don't remember how many queues are shaded or indoor. My husband thinks I should consider a wheelchair and that I should ask to sit in a shaded area during for our wait jn lines (if available). I'm not sure if the system is set up for that or not.
> 
> If you have any advice I would greatly appreciated it. I know I will have to wait in lines and I am completely fine with waiting my turn and everything. I just want to try to not burn myself out on the very first day!
> 
> Thank you so much!



I would highly suggest renting a wheelchair or ECV from an offsite rental location. CSR is huge and you're going to want it to get around the resort. An ECV will give you more freedom. I have heat/sun tolerance issues similar to those than happen with lupus and one thing that does actually help is conserving my overall energy by using a mobility aid. It will also just help keep you from overdoing things in general in terms of your energy/pain levels. You do not need a DAS if the wheelchair/ECV does provide all the help you need (I realize it probably doesn't, but wanted to make sure you were aware of that). Most queues are mainstreamed so you'll wait with everyone else as normal if all you use is a mobility aid.

I'd suggest searching the board for prior posts about traveling with sun & heat sensitivity. You certainly could request a DAS so you could wait in a location that is indoors & air conditioned for those queues that are partially outside, but you need to be able to explain your need for it in terms that have nothing to do with your mobility/stamina. Most queues are shaded and most of the heat/sun will be walking between attractions, but it's definitely worth trying to avoid Other things to do are to plan, as much as possible, to avoid the hottest parts of the day. Making rope drop, taking a break at the hotel for the hottest parts of the afternoon, and then coming back in the evening are going to be some of the most helpful things for you. (I am assuming the September was something non-negotiable, however, in the future you might want to consider going later into the fall or in the winter. September in FL is still generally hot enough that it's a month I won't even consider a trip.) It's also worth looking into frog togs or another cooling device to have.


----------



## cassiejo2711

WheeledTraveler said:


> I would highly suggest renting a wheelchair or ECV from an offsite rental location. CSR is huge and you're going to want it to get around the resort. An ECV will give you more freedom. I have heat/sun tolerance issues similar to those than happen with lupus and one thing that does actually help is conserving my overall energy by using a mobility aid. It will also just help keep you from overdoing things in general in terms of your energy/pain levels. You do not need a DAS if the wheelchair/ECV does provide all the help you need (I realize it probably doesn't, but wanted to make sure you were aware of that). Most queues are mainstreamed so you'll wait with everyone else as normal if all you use is a mobility aid.  I'd suggest searching the board for prior posts about traveling with sun & heat sensitivity. You certainly could request a DAS so you could wait in a location that is indoors & air conditioned for those queues that are partially outside, but you need to be able to explain your need for it in terms that have nothing to do with your mobility/stamina. Most queues are shaded and most of the heat/sun will be walking between attractions, but it's definitely worth trying to avoid Other things to do are to plan, as much as possible, to avoid the hottest parts of the day. Making rope drop, taking a break at the hotel for the hottest parts of the afternoon, and then coming back in the evening are going to be some of the most helpful things for you. (I am assuming the September was something non-negotiable, however, in the future you might want to consider going later into the fall or in the winter. September in FL is still generally hot enough that it's a month I won't even consider a trip.) It's also worth looking into frog togs or another cooling device to have.



Thank you so much for the helpful response! I will look into renting an EVC. I know the heat will still get to me. Thankfully I live in Texas so it won't be quite as big of a shock to my system. Do you think it would be worth it for me to call and ask if shaded queue areas are available? I know they can give a DAS out before arrival or anything, but I just want to try to know how this will all play out when I get there. I'm so excited, yet TERRIFIED for this trip. I have been doing chemo & antibody therapy since Oct and it really zaps me. My drs are fine with my attempting to go so long as I rest  and listen to my body (so much easier said than done at Disney!!!)

Thank you again. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## lanejudy

September is still a VERY hot and humid time in Orlando.  Honestly, if you can postpone until a later month, that might help you a lot.

As for stamina, you'll be best served by renting an ECV.  This will also be WDW's response, as there are very few places to sit other than restaurants or on the curb.

Most lines at WDW are either indoors (A/C) or under a roof canopy (amount of shade may depend on the sun's position throughout the day).  There really is no place to sit while in line without having a mobility aid - such as an ECV - and definitely no way to join your party in line.  Most of your sun exposure will come throughout the parks, not while in lines.  You might want to look into some cooling devices -- Frogg Togg neck scarves are popular, misting fan, cooling vest, etc.  It sounds like you already plan mid-day breaks back at the resort, which will be very good to get you out of the hottest part of the day.

DAS cannot be given out or even guaranteed over the phone before you arrive at the park.  You can call with questions, though you'll probably get the best responses here on the DIS; unfortunately, the phone CMs are at a phone center location and may not have ever set foot in a WDW park, so answers can vary greatly on the phone.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Nanajo1

I have to be careful of not overheating. I love partly cloudy days. I have brought a small folding umbrella to provide some shade in the parks. One of the HA viewing spots for the MK parade was in a very sunny spot. The umbrella helped.


----------



## alicia080979

Can anyone tell me how Guest Services is about writing out needs on a paper head of time instead of having to explain them out loud and causing a potentially embarrassing/anxiety inducing situation for a guest? Has that been acceptable with the DAS?


----------



## alicia080979

Nanajo1 said:


> I have to be careful of not overheating. I love partly cloudy days. I have brought a small folding umbrella to provide some shade in the parks. One of the HA viewing spots for the MK parade was in a very sunny spot. The umbrella helped.



I may have missed it and you may have already stated using them but have you tried the Frog Togg Chill pads? I found about them on here a couple years ago and they have been a lifesaver. I imagine that in combo with the umbrella that would help immensely. Someone in another thread suggested the snap ice packs for anxiety which I am going to try (I have panic attacks and anxiety disorder) but that might be another tool to keep in your arsenal to keep yourself from overheating.


----------



## SueM in MN

alicia080979 said:


> Can anyone tell me how Guest Services is about writing out needs on a paper head of time instead of having to explain them out loud and causing a potentially embarrassing/anxiety inducing situation for a guest? Has that been acceptable with the DAS?


Other people have done that.
I would probably preface it to the CM by saying something like, "I get really nervous, so I wrote down my needs for you to read."


----------



## Iggipolka

alicia080979 said:


> Can anyone tell me how Guest Services is about writing out needs on a paper head of time instead of having to explain them out loud and causing a potentially embarrassing/anxiety inducing situation for a guest? Has that been acceptable with the DAS?



I've done this & had no problems with CM's willingly taking my note & nicely providing the assistance I need.


----------



## delmar411

I'm not sure if this info has been posted yet but AP holders can now get the DAS for 60days at a time.


----------



## Wishes Count

delmar411 said:


> I'm not sure if this info has been posted yet but AP holders can now get the DAS for 60days at a time.



Just want to verify that this is correct.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Suellen

Wishes Count said:


> Just want to verify that this is correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



True!  I got mine in April and it doesn't expire until June.


----------



## SueM in MN

delmar411 said:


> I'm not sure if this info has been posted yet but AP holders can now get the DAS for 60days at a time.





Wishes Count said:


> Just want to verify that this is correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Yes, it was added to the information in post one of this thread last month after I got confirmation of it from Guest a Relations CMs.


----------



## shellypaige

Just spend 3 days at WDW. Our 2yo has a seizure disorder. She is severely developmentally delayed, non mobile & non verbal. She also has hypotonia, CVI & retinopathy so she is very floppy and doesn't have good head control and we know she can see because she recognizes people and objects, just unsure of how much she sees and processes.
She loves Disney though! I think it's all the stimulation, the movement, the colors. We have a "stroller as a wheelchair" red tag that we used on our trip. I can't even begin to tell you how nasty people were to us. Several nasty comments from other guests. At epcot, in "the land" building, we had at least 5 people make comments of how we must have "snuck" the stroller in. When I said to one woman on the elevator "we didn't sneak it in, she's disabled" the woman started mocking me saying oh yeah sure , she's not disabled. At little mermaid in MK I had a man yell at us for "cutting" the line (we did not cut, we were ushered into the wheelchair parking section" and then he started yelling that we were those people like on the news that fake things to get ahead in line. I just can not believe how nasty complete strangers were. Has anyone else had this happen? Do you ignore people or try to explain to them why your child has the tag? 
Lastly, I was a bit disappointed at MK. Their baby care center is not wheelchair accessible. I was surprised because the one at hollywood studios was so nice & we were able to take the stroller in. At MK, I had to park the stroller outside (even with the tag on it) and carry my daughter and all of her gear in which was not an easy task. Is there anywhere else at MK that is handicap accessible and offers a place to change and feed a young child? What would they do if the mother was in a wheelchair? Seems a bit off to me.

All in all, we had a wonderful trip. I tried very hard to not let the comments of others get to me. I'd give anything to wait in a real line and have my daughter walk onto a ride like other healthy two year olds. I'd happily ditch all the gear and the stroller to have her take steps in "the land". I guess others just don't get it.


----------



## Suellen

shellypaige said:


> Just spend 3 days at WDW. Our 2yo has a seizure disorder. She is severely developmentally delayed, non mobile & non verbal. She also has hypotonia, CVI & retinopathy so she is very floppy and doesn't have good head control and we know she can see because she recognizes people and objects, just unsure of how much she sees and processes.
> She loves Disney though! I think it's all the stimulation, the movement, the colors. We have a "stroller as a wheelchair" red tag that we used on our trip. I can't even begin to tell you how nasty people were to us. Several nasty comments from other guests. At epcot, in "the land" building, we had at least 5 people make comments of how we must have "snuck" the stroller in. When I said to one woman on the elevator "we didn't sneak it in, she's disabled" the woman started mocking me saying oh yeah sure , she's not disabled. At little mermaid in MK I had a man yell at us for "cutting" the line (we did not cut, we were ushered into the wheelchair parking section" and then he started yelling that we were those people like on the news that fake things to get ahead in line. I just can not believe how nasty complete strangers were. Has anyone else had this happen? Do you ignore people or try to explain to them why your child has the tag?
> *Lastly, I was a bit disappointed at MK. Their baby care center is not wheelchair accessible. I was surprised because the one at hollywood studios was so nice & we were able to take the stroller in. At MK, I had to park the stroller outside (even with the tag on it) and carry my daughter and all of her gear in which was not an easy task. Is there anywhere else at MK that is handicap accessible and offers a place to change and feed a young child? What would they do if the mother was in a wheelchair? Seems a bit off to me*.
> 
> All in all, we had a wonderful trip. I tried very hard to not let the comments of others get to me. I'd give anything to wait in a real line and have my daughter walk onto a ride like other healthy two year olds. I'd happily ditch all the gear and the stroller to have her take steps in "the land". I guess others just don't get it.



This really surprises me.  I've been in there tons of times and there is nothing that stands out as not WC accessible... was it just the CM that said no?  Seems to me there is no stairs and the halls and doors are wide enough.


----------



## shellypaige

Suellen said:


> This really surprises me.  I've been in there tons of times and there is nothing that stands out as not WC accessible... was it just the CM that said no?  Seems to me there is no stairs and the halls and doors are wide enough.



The CM said no. I even showed her the red tag and she said absolutely not because it's a safety hazard. She said there is only one exit so it wasn't allowed. I was surprised too. After a few mins of trying to struggle with gear  I walked out in tears.  I didn't try the one at epcot or AK but the one at hollywood studios was very nice.


----------



## shellypaige

There are no stairs, I wheeled the stroller right in through the doors and that's when the CM stopped me


----------



## Nanajo1

I wonder what the CM would do if your child was in a wheelchair. Did you let someone at Disney know? Sorry you had such unpleasant episodes with really ignorant people. Glad to hear you a good time.


----------



## shellypaige

Nanajo1 said:


> I wonder what the CM would do if your child was in a wheelchair. Did you let someone at Disney know? Sorry you had such unpleasant episodes with really ignorant people. Glad to hear you a good time.



I just wrote a letter to guest relations regarding the baby center issue. I'll post on the thread if I get a response.


----------



## Nanajo1

Please post if you don't get a response after a reasonable time(two weeks). Thanks.


----------



## jenniy122

shellypaige said:


> I can't even begin to tell you how nasty people were to us. Several nasty comments from other guests. At epcot, in "the land" building, we had at least 5 people make comments of how we must have "snuck" the stroller in. When I said to one woman on the elevator "we didn't sneak it in, she's disabled" the woman started mocking me saying oh yeah sure , she's not disabled. At little mermaid in MK I had a man yell at us for "cutting" the line (we did not cut, we were ushered into the wheelchair parking section" and then he started yelling that we were those people like on the news that fake things to get ahead in line. I just can not believe how nasty complete strangers were. Has anyone else had this happen? Do you ignore people or try to explain to them why your child has the tag?



I don't have a child, but my last trip I was in a wheelchair for part of it and got nasty comments and looks. I don't "look disabled", but I had torn the tendons in my ankle a couple weeks before we left and could barely walk half the time. I tried to just ignore it but it did hurt. Surprisingly, two trips with a GAC and I never got a comment using that, but had I I would've probably had a nice little chat with whoever thought they had a right to comment.


----------



## Wishes Count

As someone who has worked in Guest Relations I can say that we can read notes from doctors. However they are usually one of two things. Either a diagnosis written in complicated medical jargon that the CM cannot understand or something incredibly vague such as "cannot wait in line" or "has diabetes". Neither of these explain specific needs.


----------



## chaoslobster

I have a feeling this question has been asked and answered, but I can't read through 102 pages to find out, I'm sorry.  I did read the info provided by Sue in the first couple of posts.

I'm wondering if anyone could clarify whether people with severe mobility issues will need a DAS card. 

My understanding is that if I'm using a personal scooter, the CM at the attraction will just direct me to the wheelchair accessible queue, but I do need minor accommodation beyond just being able to bring my scooter into a queue. 

Not much, mostly I just need a lot of extra time getting into and out of ride cars, and for the moving walkways or platforms to be stopped. My sister will help me do as much as I can, but it's a slow and painful procedure for me to get from my scooter over to wherever I'll be sitting during the attraction, especially when it involves stepping up or down onto a different surface.  

For that matter, if I've been sitting on the scooter for awhile without getting up, when I first stand up it takes a minute or two to adjust, get my balance. Silently bully my knees into unlocking and moving properly, and inform my feet that we WILL be walking a short distance, so they have no choice but to take my weight and shuffle forwards when I want to move. Come on, joints. We're moving, don't argue with me just behave and move when I tell you to. Please don't embarass me in public by locking up mid-step and I'll give you some nice dilaudid in an hour or two. Let's go.

Would I need a DAS card for this sort of accommodation? I never used a GAC, never needed one.


----------



## delmar411

chaoslobster said:


> I have a feeling this question has been asked and answered, but I can't read through 102 pages to find out, I'm sorry.  I did read the info provided by Sue in the first couple of posts.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone could clarify whether people with severe mobility issues will need a DAS card.
> 
> My understanding is that if I'm using a personal scooter, the CM at the attraction will just direct me to the wheelchair accessible queue, but I do need minor accommodation beyond just being able to bring my scooter into a queue.
> 
> Not much, mostly I just need a lot of extra time getting into and out of ride cars, and for the moving walkways or platforms to be stopped. My sister will help me do as much as I can, but it's a slow and painful procedure for me to get from my scooter over to wherever I'll be sitting during the attraction, especially when it involves stepping up or down onto a different surface.
> 
> For that matter, if I've been sitting on the scooter for awhile without getting up, when I first stand up it takes a minute or two to adjust, get my balance. Silently bully my knees into unlocking and moving properly, and inform my feet that we WILL be walking a short distance, so they have no choice but to take my weight and shuffle forwards when I want to move. Come on, joints. We're moving, don't argue with me just behave and move when I tell you to. Please don't embarass me in public by locking up mid-step and I'll give you some nice dilaudid in an hour or two. Let's go.
> 
> Would I need a DAS card for this sort of accommodation? I never used a GAC, never needed one.



My FIL has severe mobility issues and we had no issues over Mother's Day weekend getting him all the accommodations he needed.  No grumbly cast or guests either.


----------



## SueM in MN

shellypaige said:


> Just spend 3 days at WDW. Our 2yo has a seizure disorder. She is severely developmentally delayed, non mobile & non verbal. She also has hypotonia, CVI & retinopathy so she is very floppy and doesn't have good head control and we know she can see because she recognizes people and objects, just unsure of how much she sees and processes.
> She loves Disney though! I think it's all the stimulation, the movement, the colors. We have a "stroller as a wheelchair" red tag that we used on our trip. I can't even begin to tell you how nasty people were to us. Several nasty comments from other guests. *At epcot, in "the land" building, we had at least 5 people make comments of how we must have "snuck" the stroller in. When I said to one woman on the elevator "we didn't sneak it in, she's disabled" the woman started mocking me saying oh yeah sure , she's not disabled.* At little mermaid in MK I had a man yell at us for "cutting" the line (we did not cut, we were ushered into the wheelchair parking section" and then he started yelling that we were those people like on the news that fake things to get ahead in line. I just can not believe how nasty complete strangers were. Has anyone else had this happen? Do you ignore people or try to explain to them why your child has the tag?
> Lastly, I was a bit disappointed at MK. Their baby care center is not wheelchair accessible. I was surprised because the one at hollywood studios was so nice & we were able to take the stroller in. At MK, I had to park the stroller outside (even with the tag on it) and carry my daughter and all of her gear in which was not an easy task. Is there anywhere else at MK that is handicap accessible and offers a place to change and feed a young child? What would they do if the mother was in a wheelchair? Seems a bit off to me.
> 
> All in all, we had a wonderful trip. I tried very hard to not let the comments of others get to me. I'd give anything to wait in a real line and have my daughter walk onto a ride like other healthy two year olds. I'd happily ditch all the gear and the stroller to have her take steps in "the land". I guess others just don't get it.


That is not new and isn't actually just strollers being used as wheelchairs.
One of my vivid memories from when my youngest DD took her first trip using a wheelchair is a parent blocking the CM at The Land from letting us in. 
She was angry because they would not let her bring her stroller in and was yelling, "you have to let me bring my stroller in! You are letting her bring hers in," (pointing to us). 
The CM explained we were using a wheelchair and ask the woman if her child was disabled. She said no, but still kept going on that it was not fair we could bring our 'stroller' in and she could not.
Now, our DD's wheelchair looked nothing like a stroller - it was a traditional wheelchair with big back wheels. It didn't matter to the woman that both the CM and her husband were telling her that ours was a wheelchair, she didn't like it!


shellypaige said:


> The CM said no. I even showed her the red tag and she said absolutely not because it's a safety hazard. She said there is only one exit so it wasn't allowed. I was surprised too. After a few mins of trying to struggle with gear  I walked out in tears.  I didn't try the one at epcot or AK but the one at hollywood studios was very nice.


That does surprise me - as someone else mentioned, what would they do if a parent came in using a wheelchair?

I have not been in Baby Care at MK in a long time. I wonder what the space is like - I know it is small and wonder if a stroller in the changing area would block passage??
But, if that was the case, the logical thing yo do would be send you next door to First Aid. You could have used one of the rooms there to change your child without any issues with blocking an exit.


Wishes Count said:


> As someone who has worked in Guest Relations I can say that we can read notes from doctors. However they are usually one of two things. Either a diagnosis written in complicated medical jargon that the CM cannot understand or something incredibly vague such as "cannot wait in line" or "has diabetes". Neither of these explain specific needs.


I know a couple of Guest Relations CMs have said they were told not to read notes from doctors.
The main reasons were the ones you mentioned, but also to avoid given any appearance that a note might be required. (The ADA states no proof can be required).
So, CM's understanding about might depend on how their manager presented it to them.


chaoslobster said:


> I have a feeling this question has been asked and answered, but I can't read through 102 pages to find out, I'm sorry.  I did read the info provided by Sue in the first couple of posts.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone could clarify whether people with severe mobility issues will need a DAS card.
> 
> *My understanding is that if I'm using a personal scooter, the CM at the attraction will just direct me to the wheelchair accessible queue, but I do need minor accommodation beyond just being able to bring my scooter into a queue.
> 
> Not much, mostly I just need a lot of extra time getting into and out of ride cars, and for the moving walkways or platforms to be stopped. *My sister will help me do as much as I can, but it's a slow and painful procedure for me to get from my scooter over to wherever I'll be sitting during the attraction, especially when it involves stepping up or down onto a different surface.
> 
> For that matter, if I've been sitting on the scooter for awhile without getting up, when I first stand up it takes a minute or two to adjust, get my balance. Silently bully my knees into unlocking and moving properly, and inform my feet that we WILL be walking a short distance, so they have no choice but to take my weight and shuffle forwards when I want to move. Come on, joints. We're moving, don't argue with me just behave and move when I tell you to. Please don't embarass me in public by locking up mid-step and I'll give you some nice dilaudid in an hour or two. Let's go.
> 
> *Would I need a DAS card for this sort of accommodation? I never used a GAC, never needed one.*


You would not actually need a DAS for that kind of accommodation - DAS is just for the actual waiting in line, per Disney's information. Those other things would be communicated by you at the time.
Since you will be using the ECV in line, you will be boarding at the accessible boarding area, if it is not the same as the standard boarding area/entrance.

You can try to explain your needs to CMs at Guest Relatuons, but are likely to be told you don't  need a DAS and should just talk to CMs about your needs the way you did before DAS.

A couple of other things to be aware of -
- the attractions that don't  accommodate ECVs in line do have ECVs you can use in line. Ask at the entrance before parking your ECV.

- they are seldom actually stopping the moving walkways; it is much more common to slow them. Having a DAS would not make it more likely that CMs would stop the moving walkway.


----------



## chaoslobster

SueM in MN said:


> You would not actually need a DAS for that kind of accommodation
> 
> You can try to explain your needs to CMs at Guest Relatuons, but are likely to be told you don't  need a DAS and should just talk to CMs about your needs the way you did before DAS.



Excellent, thank you for the answer. I'd rather avoid the DAS if possible, it's just one more thing to keep track of and I have plenty of those as it is!


----------



## Angel Ariel

there is a reason Disney needs to have guests explain their needs, rather than give their diagnosis.  The guest relations CMs aren't medical professionals.  They don't just know what diagnoses require what accommodations, and it isn't like they can have a list behind the counter that says "if a guest has autism, they get this accommodation, if they have diabetes they get this, etc.".  Medical issues affect everyone in different ways...one autistic.child may need sensory accommodations,.while another may not, etc.  That is why guest relations need guests to explain their *needs* related to the diagnosis, and not the diagnosis itself.
   My daughter is not yet 2 and has a genetic condition that has caused significant developmental delays.  It's not.like I can walk up to GR and say "my daughter has a microduplication on chromosome 16, which causes developmental delays" and expect them to know how to help me.  That statement doesn't tell them what her delays are in relation to the park.  In our situation, I would need to tell them something more like "my daughter has developmental delays and cannot walk or stand on her own.  My husband and I are not able to hold her in long lines, and would like to use her stroller as a wheelchair to accommodate her condition."

Does it suck to have to explain it?  Yes.  I am still dealing with all if this myself, and we have no idea what her condition will mean for her because there is so little research.  I still cry when I see other children her age doing what she can't.  But only I know how best to accommodate her, and its my responsibility to communicate that, to be her advocate, no matter how difficult it is to always have to explain.


----------



## aaarcher86

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/disney-parks-disability-access-service-card-fact-sheet/

This states Disney takes guests at their word. We all know that. They don't require doctors notes and it's been a long time that the general rule is that they will not read them. That's it. Doesn't really matter why. 

They're are legal issues with asking and I can't fault Disney for not wanting to even take a chance at looking at one with people being so sue happy. Then you'll have the 'well, I had a doctors note and they gave me xyz extra. Must have been the note!' And it's all downhill from there.


----------



## Iggipolka

Iggipolka said:


> I've done this & had no problems with CM's willingly taking my note & nicely providing the assistance I need.



Just to clarify my statement. I wrote a note explaining what my needs are (no diagnosis) and politely asked if there was a way that Disney could help me out. I handed it to the CM and asked if they wouldn't mind reading the note that I wrote and they had no problem with that.


----------



## SueM in MN

Closing for clean up


----------

